# *NEW CLs* Let's TALK about the new styles!



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread here

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/new-cls-lets-talk-about-the-new-styles-670938.html


----------



## Alice1979

Love the new green batik!!! But $2400 for the Lady Highness  And $1900 for the Fifi


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:


> Love the new green batik!!! But $2400 for the Lady Highness  And $1900 for the Fifi


green batik!? where!?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> green batik!? where!?




im guessing this

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB...FODIL-LADY-HIGHNESS-37-38-38-5-39-40/63530641


----------



## amd_tan

Alice1979 said:


> Love the new green batik!!! But $2400 for the Lady Highness  And $1900 for the Fifi


It's beautiful isn't it!! It will just be in green and yellow shades and I think it goes really well with the python. It also comes in the La Favorita (sp?) style where the front bit is black suede and the heel is in python batik! Very lovely 

There's a listing on bonanza that has a lovely pic of it in the Lady Highness.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> im guessing this
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB...FODIL-LADY-HIGHNESS-37-38-38-5-39-40/63530641



 never seen those before. too close to the reg. batik for me to want...


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> It's beautiful isn't it!! It will just be in green and yellow shades and I think it goes really well with the python. It also comes in the La Favorita (sp?) style where the front bit is black suede and the heel is in python batik! Very lovely
> 
> There's a listing on bonanza that has a lovely pic of it in the Lady Highness.


Ohhh.. the la favorita version sounds fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Alice1979 said:


> Love the new green batik!!! But $2400 for the Lady Highness  And $1900 for the Fifi



do you happen to know how much were the ron ron batik last year ?


----------



## amd_tan

Oh and the new Batik will also come in the Banane 140 with a black patent peeptoe!


----------



## anniethecat

amd_tan said:


> Oh and the new Batik will also come in the Banane 140 with a black patent peeptoe!


 
Black patent with batik?  Which part is batik on it?


----------



## amd_tan

anniethecat said:


> Black patent with batik?  Which part is batik on it?


The whole shoe except for the small peeptoe part in front if I am not mistaken.


----------



## anniethecat

amd_tan said:


> The whole shoe except for the small peeptoe part in front if I am not mistaken.


 
Thanks!


----------



## 318Platinum

Alice1979 said:


> Love the new green batik!!! But $2400 for the Lady Highness  And $1900 for the Fifi



Yes, Ridic to the MAX!!! I missed out on Batik the last time around, so I planned on getting this one, but not at those prices! I can live with skipping this Batik year!  I'm safe.


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> Love the new green batik!!! But *$2400 *for the Lady Highness  And *$1900* for the Fifi


----------



## Alice1979

amd_tan said:


> It's beautiful isn't it!! It will just be in  green and yellow shades and I think it goes really well with the python.  It also comes in the La Favorita (sp?) style where the front bit is  black suede and the heel is in python batik! Very lovely
> 
> There's a listing on bonanza that has a lovely pic of it in the Lady Highness.



Yes it is beautiful! I think I like it more than the original batik.  Like you said, this green/yellow does go very well with the python and  they look so good together. But unfortunately the high prices are  turning me off 



PetitColibri said:


> do you happen to know how much were the ron ron batik last year ?



I believe the original retail for the Ron ron batik was $1395.


----------



## jenayb

Not feeling the new Batik in comparison to the old Batik; I prefer the multi-colour and brightness of the previous generation.

In other news, the white python Summerisima will be at my house and on my feet on Friday. I'll post mod pics for those who are interested but not quite swayed to purchase.


----------



## Nolia

Picks & Co is driving me nuts. =D


----------



## SassySarah

I'm loving the new leopard panier on Saks site.  Can anyone tell me how sizing is with these?


----------



## longneckzaraffe

hey ladies, what do you think about the corneille glitter coated metallic slingback? i tried them on in the store today and was kindy iffy about them and now that i'm home i can't get my mind off of them, the glitter one and the black patent...i love it but it seems like an older lady kind of shoe if you kno what i mean...i dont know..

whats your opinion?


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I'm loving the new leopard panier on Saks site.  Can anyone tell me how sizing is with these?



If the sizing has not changed since last season's Paniers and Praias, half size down.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:
			
		

> If the sizing has not changed since last season's Paniers and Praias, half size down.



Only whole sizes available online. What to do...


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Only whole sizes available online. What to do...



I take all of mine in a 38, and I am slightly smaller than you.... So I think you would benefit most from a 39.


----------



## jenayb

For those wondering, the Summerissima should definitely be taken true to size.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> For those wondering, the Summerissima should definitely be taken true to size.





:useless:



uhmm...your post...while not useless would greatly be enhanced by a pic


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> :useless:
> 
> 
> 
> uhmm...your post...while not useless would greatly be enhanced by a pic



 

Dang. Yup. Called out. 

I will post when I have mine. I'm so lame that I went and tried them on at Barneys today. Yeah, I'm pathetic.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Dang. Yup. Called out.
> 
> I will post when I have mine. I'm so lame that I went and tried them on at Barneys today. Yeah, I'm pathetic.



sings/someone's an addict/

lol...not even mad at you though


----------



## xCHANELx

Nolia said:
			
		

> Picks & Co is driving me nuts. =D



Same here  I want to order these already but not sure how they fit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I would love the new batik comes for Lady Peep


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> *Not feeling the new Batik in comparison to the old Batik; I prefer the multi-colour and brightness of the previous generation.
> *
> In other news, the white python Summerisima will be at my house and on my feet on Friday. I'll post mod pics for those who are interested but not quite swayed to purchase.



Ita & congrats.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Not feeling the new Batik in comparison to the old Batik; I prefer the multi-colour and brightness of the previous generation.
> 
> In other news, the white python Summerisima will be at my house and on my feet on Friday. I'll post mod pics for those who are interested but not quite swayed to purchase.


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:
			
		

> Picks & Co is driving me nuts. =D



Ditto


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> For those wondering, the Summerissima should definitely be taken true to size.



Hmmm... I took a half a size down? :weird: I never size down?


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I would love the new batik comes for Lady Peep



from what my SA told me they don't : only Banane 140


----------



## wenayer

I`d love a pair of those bear paws shoes!!! Thet are amazing!!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Hmmm... I took a half a size down? :weird: I never size down?


 
Now that is odd! Just goes to show, everyone's feet are different! I have been sizing down to a 38 - sometimes even 37.5 - with most of the newer styles, but I could have easily fit a 38.5 comfortably in the Summerissima. I ordered a 38 which will work fine based on the pair I tried on at Barneys yesterday.


----------



## AEGIS

The hell?


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> The hell?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> The hell?



What's the hell?


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Not feeling the new Batik in comparison to the old Batik; I prefer the multi-colour and brightness of the previous generation.
> 
> In other news, the white python Summerisima will be at my house and on my feet on Friday. I'll post mod pics for those who are interested but not quite swayed to purchase.



Post pics! I am planning on getting those already but want to see them on


----------



## chanel*liz

Alice1979 said:
			
		

> Love the new green batik!!! But $2400 for the Lady Highness  And $1900 for the Fifi



I love the new batik too!!


----------



## Nolia

I was thinking the same thing!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> The hell?


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


>




wait---look again. lmao. this place is indeed strange.


----------



## martinaa

Anyone here who own the Exagona and could post mod pics, please?


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> wait---look again. lmao. this place is indeed strange.


Yeaaaa.....that was weird LOL


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> wait---look again. lmao. this place is indeed strange.



False alarm!


----------



## Dessye

You all are making me extremely confused.   What was 'the hell' all about???


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> You all are making me extremely confused.  What was 'the hell' all about???


 
I am wondering that too!


----------



## angelcove

jenaywins said:


> I take all of mine in a 38, and I am slightly smaller than you.... So I think you would benefit most from a 39.


 
Panier sizing ?  I typically wear 36.5.  Should I get 36 or 37?  Thanks!!


----------



## jenayb

angelcove said:


> Panier sizing ? I typically wear 36.5. Should I get 36 or 37? Thanks!!


 
IMO, you would be best suited for a 36.


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Post pics! I am planning on getting those already but want to see them on


 
I will as soon as I have them - promise... I'm trying to coordinate signing for the package via UPS.


----------



## chelle0216

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Not feeling the new Batik in comparison to the old Batik; I prefer the multi-colour and brightness of the previous generation.
> 
> In other news, the white python Summerisima will be at my house and on my feet on Friday. I'll post mod pics for those who are interested but not quite swayed to purchase.



Take mod pics pls..'m curious to see what it looks like, I almost got the white python instead of the suede.. Cause it looked better online.. But was content with the suede when I got em..


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> I will as soon as I have them - promise... I'm trying to coordinate signing for the package via UPS.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> I will as soon as I have them - promise... I'm trying to coordinate signing for the package via UPS.



Can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Can't wait to see them!!!!



Me, too!  

The white talco python heel is exactly the same as seasons past, for anyone wondering. Very soft, almost suede-like. Seriously one luxurious shoe, and I feel that the price point is appropriate. The quality is great on the pairs I've seen thus far.


----------



## jenayb

chelle0216 said:


> Take mod pics pls..'m curious to see what it looks like, I almost got the white python instead of the suede.. Cause it looked better online.. But was content with the suede when I got em..



I'm glad to hear you like the suede! 

I will take pics, for certain! Unfortunately, I've been having a tough time coordinating signing for the delivery.  

I believe that the white python may be more difficult to maintain than the red suede, but treating the scales and careful maintenance should do the trick. The shoes are just too beautiful.


----------



## anniethecat

Does anyone know who is getting the new batik in the banane? I must get my hands on these, I missed out on the last ones.


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Does anyone know who is getting the new batik in the banane? I must get my hands on these, I missed out on the last ones.



I know that JJR is not getting them!


----------



## aoqtpi

anniethecat said:


> I am wondering that too!



Soooo confused...


----------



## BattyBugs

I saw the new Trash flats yesterday. They are soooo cute! If I were going to spring for anything retail from this season, it would be them.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I saw the new Trash flats yesterday. They are soooo cute! If I were going to spring for anything retail from this season, it would be them.



Do you think you'll be getting them? I like them a lot!


----------



## 318Platinum

Hey, Guys. I just arrived at the Aloft in Dallas. Going to Louboutin in the afternoon, so if anyone wants me to check on anything, let me know asap.


----------



## chelle0216

318Platinum said:


> Hey, Guys. I just arrived at the Aloft in Dallas. Going to Louboutin in the afternoon, so if anyone wants me to check on anything, let me know asap.




Can you please check if they have the Greissimo Damas in black/white..I highly doubt it..but, it's a worth a try..Thank youuuuuuu so much!!! Enjoy shopping!


----------



## 318Platinum

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> Can you please check if they have the Greissimo Damas in black/white..I highly doubt it..but, it's a worth a try..Thank youuuuuuu so much!!! Enjoy shopping!



Yeah, no prob. What size are you looking for so that I can ask, or does it matter?


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Hey, Guys. I just arrived at the Aloft in Dallas. Going to Louboutin in the afternoon, so if anyone wants me to check on anything, let me know asap.



not sure if i'm too late, but if you get a chance could you check on the nude patent banane in a 41.5 or 42 - thanks so much


----------



## Alice1979

anniethecat said:


> Does anyone know who is getting the new batik in the banane? I must get my hands on these, I missed out on the last ones.



In US Madison, Horatio, and LVF will receive them, $1795.


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> not sure if i'm too late, but if you get a chance could you check on the nude patent banane in a 41.5 or 42 - thanks so much



No, not too late. I haven't left just yet to go there. I'll make sure I ask. ;-D


----------



## Dessye

Can't wait for your reveal *J'*!  I know I'm going to be tempted but I've been so good lately ....


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> No, not too late. I haven't left just yet to go there. I'll make sure I ask. ;-D


 
So the nude Banane is in?  I was supposed to be getting a call about those...  Oh well, it's for the best anyway!  I'm pretty sure this style will stick around so I can always get it later.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Do you think you'll be getting them? I like them a lot!


 
Me too!  They are super cute!


----------



## anniethecat

Alice1979 said:


> In US Madison, Horatio, and LVF will receive them, $1795.


 

Thanks Alice!


----------



## heychar

Question for you ladies... Will the kid daffodile's in black and nude be always available ...I mean brought back into stock etc! or is it a case of once they're gone they're gone!?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Me, too!
> 
> The white talco python heel is exactly the same as seasons past, for anyone wondering. Very soft, almost suede-like. Seriously one luxurious shoe, and I feel that the price point is appropriate. The quality is great on the pairs I've seen thus far.



Today is Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chelle0216

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, no prob. What size are you looking for so that I can ask, or does it matter?




So sorry I logged out...I need a size 34.5 please...


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:
			
		

> So the nude Banane is in?  I was supposed to be getting a call about those...  Oh well, it's for the best anyway!  I'm pretty sure this style will stick around so I can always get it later.



I haven't made it to LOUBOUTIN just yet, but I will definitely ask.


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> So the nude Banane is in?  I was supposed to be getting a call about those...  Oh well, it's for the best anyway!  I'm pretty sure this style will stick around so I can always get it later.



not sure if there in yet, but there's no harm in checking, i know sometimes boutiques forget to follow through on the calls, if not i'm going overseas! i really hope it does stick around though!


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> I haven't made it to LOUBOUTIN just yet, but I will definitely ask.


 
As long as you are asking about the Greissimo Damas B/W can you see if they by some chance have it in a 41 or 41.5?  Huge shot in the dark I know.


----------



## chelle0216

anniethecat said:


> As long as you are asking about the Greissimo Damas B/W can you see if they by some chance have it in a 41 or 41.5?  Huge shot in the dark I know.




Yes, I want the Damas black and white pls..Hope they have 'em..


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Today is Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I am picking them up after work!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> I am picking them up after work!



can't wait!  can't wait!


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> can't wait! can't wait!


 
Me either!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> I am picking them up after work!


----------



## chelle0216

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I am picking them up after work!



Wohoooooo!!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I am picking them up after work!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, just left Louboutin Dallas, Extremely embarrassed to say the least, but that's another story :shame:. Okay, bad news: No Gressimo B/W in any size, or at least the sizes that were requested, IIRC. Also, the largest or only size available in the Banane Nude Patent is a 39? I think she said 39, but I do remember it wasn't 40 or higher. The DH wanted me to take pics of shoes, but I didn't because I was too busy ;poking at all the glitz, exotics, and spikes!!!. The manager had on those Python Summer-somethings and they were really cute on her. I can't wait to see who else gets them on here. I think another SA had on a pair as well, but her hell was Turquoise Suede, I believe.  Sorry that they didn't have what you all were looking for, but I did ask. It was the very first thing I did when I got in there.  BTW, that Metal Nodo Sling is heavy! I picked up a 36, and it was heavy, so I can only imagine what a 42 would feel like! LOL


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Okay, just left Louboutin Dallas, Extremely embarrassed to say the least, but that's another story :shame:. Okay, bad news: No Gressimo B/W in any size, or at least the sizes that were requested, IIRC. Also, the largest or only size available in the Banane Nude Patent is a 39? I think she said 39, but I do remember it wasn't 40 or higher. The DH wanted me to take pics of shoes, but I didn't because I was too busy ;poking at all the glitz, exotics, and spikes!!!. The manager had on those Python Summer-somethings and they were really cute on her. I can't wait to see who else gets them on here. I think another SA had on a pair as well, but her hell was Turquoise Suede, I believe.  Sorry that they didn't have what you all were looking for, but I did ask. It was the very first thing I did when I got in there.  BTW, that Metal Nodo Sling is heavy! I picked up a 36, and it was heavy, so I can only imagine what a 42 would feel like! LOL



Thanks so much for asking babe, at least it's good to know that the US stores have the Nude Patent Banane whatsoever   Did you end up getting anything  and embarassed, why?


----------



## anniethecat

Thanks for asking!  Did you get any new shoes?  And yes please tell...why embarassed?


----------



## chelle0216

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, just left Louboutin Dallas, Extremely embarrassed to say the least, but that's another story :shame:. Okay, bad news: No Gressimo B/W in any size, or at least the sizes that were requested, IIRC. Also, the largest or only size available in the Banane Nude Patent is a 39? I think she said 39, but I do remember it wasn't 40 or higher. The DH wanted me to take pics of shoes, but I didn't because I was too busy ;poking at all the glitz, exotics, and spikes!!!. The manager had on those Python Summer-somethings and they were really cute on her. I can't wait to see who else gets them on here. I think another SA had on a pair as well, but her hell was Turquoise Suede, I believe.  Sorry that they didn't have what you all were looking for, but I did ask. It was the very first thing I did when I got in there.  BTW, that Metal Nodo Sling is heavy! I picked up a 36, and it was heavy, so I can only imagine what a 42 would feel like! LOL



Thanks hun for picking asking.. You're too sweet.. I'm curious to what happened that was embarrassing.. Hehe.. I've never been inside a Christian boutique since I live in this small town but it would be fun to poke and play with those spikes and glittery pretty things.. Hehe.. Again thanks for checking..


----------



## heychar

I love the LP but i'm not sure I could pull these off... Would they be classed as trendy spa/gym shoes??
They come in pink too!


----------



## heychar

Another one I had never seen before... Would these be classed as Banane Slings??
These also come in speccio too!


----------



## chanel*liz

heychar said:
			
		

> I love the LP but i'm not sure I could pull these off... Would they be classed as trendy spa/gym shoes??
> They come in pink too!



What the... Those are interesting..


----------



## heychar

chanel*liz said:


> What the... Those are interesting..



and these...(The pink)


----------



## Star86doll

heychar said:


> and these...(The pink)



Oh  I thought they are red or is it just me see them as red?!

I'm waiting to purchase them, I think they are very cool with towel and loub's signature!


----------



## heychar

Star86doll said:


> Oh  I thought they are red or is it just me see them as red?!
> 
> I'm waiting to purchase them, I think they are very cool with towel and loub's signature!



You could very well be right! The description online just states 'White' 
CL is my initials too! so I have a soft spot for anything Msr Louboutin does with 'Our' initials on lol


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies--
Finally picked a nude patent shoe. It was between the bianca & banane. Banane was the winner.  LOVE these!   More pics in the 'purchase thread'.


----------



## dbeth

Oh and I want to give a shout out to a great TPF member---Bella!!! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies--
> Finally picked a nude patent shoe. It was between the bianca & banane. Banane was the winner.  LOVE these!   More pics in the 'purchase thread'.



Nice congrats


----------



## jenayb

Ooh la la, that LP Towel! 

I'm a busy birdie today, but of course I made time to pick up my Summerisima! Here's a quick pic as promised! They are just divine!


----------



## heychar

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la, that LP Towel!
> 
> I'm a busy birdie today, but of course I made time to pick up my Summerisima! Here's a quick pic as promised! They are just divine!



Love them!


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> Nice congrats



Thanks doll!! This is one of my favorite styles now!


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> and these...(The pink)



Hmmm....interesting.


I can't help but get an image of someone stepping out of the shower, slipping these on & wearing one of those strapless bathrobes.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la, that LP Towel!
> 
> I'm a busy birdie today, but of course I made time to pick up my Summerisima! Here's a quick pic as promised! They are just divine!


 
Love love love them!  Can't wait to see mod shots!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies--
> Finally picked a nude patent shoe. It was between the bianca & banane. Banane was the winner.  LOVE these!   More pics in the 'purchase thread'.



omg where did you find these, i'm DYING for a pair, i really would prefer these over LP.


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies--
> Finally picked a nude patent shoe. It was between the bianca & banane. Banane was the winner. LOVE these!  More pics in the 'purchase thread'.


 
Nice!  I should have my first pair of banane in my hands next week.


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Hmmm....interesting.
> 
> 
> I can't help but get an image of someone stepping out of the shower, slipping these on & wearing one of those strapless bathrobes.



 I can picture it now


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> omg where did you find these, i'm DYING for a pair, i really would prefer these over LP.




Footcandyshoes.com 

Me too----I love the lady peep style, but would rather have the 140 heel.  So these were PERFECT. Not sure what size you are---I am thinking 40-41? They have a 40.5 (which I tried first because the 40 wasn't available, then someone returned them) & 41. I took them CL TTS, which is a 40. I think I could have squeezed my foot into a 39.5 because the 40 has stretched just a tiny bit with just trying them on & walking around the house.

CL.com told me that they were sold out in the US in size 40---not sure about other sizes though or overseas boutiques.


----------



## dbeth

anniethecat said:


> Nice!  I should have my first pair of banane in my hands next week.



I know----I CANT WAIT for your reveal!!! I am also considering the ones you are getting.   So excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Footcandyshoes.com
> 
> Me too----I love the lady peep style, but would rather have the 140 heel.  So these were PERFECT. Not sure what size you are---I am thinking 40-41? They have a 40.5 (which I tried first because the 40 wasn't available, then someone returned them) & 41. I took them CL TTS, which is a 40. I think I could have squeezed my foot into a 39.5 because the 40 has stretched just a tiny bit with just trying them on & walking around the house.
> 
> CL.com told me that they were sold out in the US in size 40---not sure about other sizes though or overseas boutiques.



thanks so much for the intel  i'm so excited, i didn't realize this colourway had reached the us yet, as i hadn't seen it up on ecomm or anything! fingers crossed i can get my hands on them, it's one of the shoe i really want this season, i'm trying to build up my basics!


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> I know----I CANT WAIT for your reveal!!! I am also considering the ones you are getting.   So excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!



I got a shipment confirmation email today!!!


----------



## msd31

I went to the store today and tried out some of the new styles.  Snake bananes looked much better online than in person.  I also tried nude pigalle 120 for the first time. Those run huge just like some ladies mentioned. I usually wear 35.5 and tried 34.5 and i still had a whole finger heel gap.   I didn't see the towel lady peeps. Sorry I couldn't do a fit report for those interested.  =)


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Ladies,

Finally went to Mount st. Boutique.
The Anniversay collection is over over pricey and disappointing!!!
I also had a look at the new styles.
Note: I really like the Ring strass Daffodil IRL, SO CUTE AND CLASSY !!!!!!
Otherwise, the towel LP, WS Banane are impressive at all !
I am so frustrated by this collection.


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:
			
		

> and these...(The pink)



I honestly think I saw these today at the boutique on display! I really do! I'm going again tomorrow, so I will let you all know for sure.


----------



## AEGIS

im not sure i understand the purpose of a towel 6 inch heel


----------



## anniethecat

msd31 said:


> I went to the store today and tried out some of the new styles. *Snake bananes looked much better online than in person.* I also tried nude pigalle 120 for the first time. Those run huge just like some ladies mentioned. I usually wear 35.5 and tried 34.5 and i still had a whole finger heel gap. I didn't see the towel lady peeps. Sorry I couldn't do a fit report for those interested. =)


 
Oh no!  I have the bananes en route to me!  What didn't you like about the in person?


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> I got a shipment confirmation email today!!!


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Finally went to Mount st. Boutique.
> The Anniversay collection is over over pricey and disappointing!!!
> I also had a look at the new styles.
> Note: I really like the Ring strass Daffodil IRL, SO CUTE AND CLASSY !!!!!!
> Otherwise, the towel LP, WS Banane are impressive at all !
> I am so frustrated by this collection.



You mean the WS Banane is not nice in person?   What didn't you like about it?

I agree that the ring strass look much better in person that in photos.  It looks a bit tacky in photos but is beautiful in person IMO.

Sorry to hear you're frustrated with this season's collection.


----------



## chelle0216

heychar said:


> I love the LP but i'm not sure I could pull these off... Would they be classed as trendy spa/gym shoes??
> They come in pink too!



I was looking at this yesterday..It's a pretty color..But, It reminds me of a bath towel and makes me want to just use it to wipe my face..hehe..


----------



## chelle0216

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la, that LP Towel!
> 
> I'm a busy birdie today, but of course I made time to pick up my Summerisima! Here's a quick pic as promised! They are just divine!



Yayyyy! Congrats Jenay! Just beautiful!! I loveee it!


----------



## chelle0216

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies--
> Finally picked a nude patent shoe. It was between the bianca & banane. Banane was the winner.  LOVE these!   More pics in the 'purchase thread'.



Congrats Dbeth! Love the patent peep toe..I need a pair myself..hehe..


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> im not sure i understand the purpose of a towel 6 inch heel



  Me neither :giggles:  And it's white too!


----------



## starr_shenell

318Platinum said:


> I honestly think I saw these today at the boutique on display! I really do! I'm going again tomorrow, so I will let you all know for sure.


 
Yes, I saw them at the boutique yesterday.  They looked more red than pink to me.  I did not look closely, I just remember seeing them and wondering if it was a new style.  The fabric is not worthy of money being spent on a pair of CL IMO.


----------



## jamidee

starr_shenell said:
			
		

> Yes, I saw them at the boutique yesterday.  They looked more red than pink to me.  I did not look closely, I just remember seeing them and wondering if it was a new style.  The fabric is not worthy of money being spent on a pair of CL IMO.



Kind of looks like cl is runnin out of ideas to have to resort to bath towel for material... What next?! Toilet paper... ?! :weird:


----------



## Star86doll

jamidee said:


> Kind of looks like cl is runnin out of ideas to have to resort to bath towel for material... What next?! Toilet paper... ?! :weird:



:lolots:

Ok that's putting me off buying the LP towel now!!


----------



## brittany729

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la, that LP Towel!
> 
> I'm a busy birdie today, but of course I made time to pick up my Summerisima! Here's a quick pic as promised! They are just divine!


I absolutely love that shoe!  Mine should be arriving on Monday


----------



## heychar

chelle0216 said:


> I was looking at this yesterday..It's a pretty color..But, It reminds me of a bath towel and makes me want to just use it to wipe my face..hehe..


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Kind of looks like cl is runnin out of ideas to have to resort to bath towel for material... What next?! *Toilet paper... ?! *:weird:


----------



## jenayb

brittany729 said:


> I absolutely love that shoe!  Mine should be arriving on Monday



Congrats! You will love it!!!


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:


> Kind of looks like cl is runnin out of ideas to have to resort to bath towel for material... What next?! Toilet paper... ?! :weird:




ROFL!


----------



## angelcove

jenaywins said:


> IMO, you would be best suited for a 36.


 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> Kind of looks like cl is runnin out of ideas to have to resort to bath towel for material... What next?! Toilet paper... ?! :weird:



:lolots:


----------



## BattyBugs

I stopped in NM briefly the other day and looked, but didn't buy. The Trash flat is really cute. I doubt it will last until sale season and I just don't feel like spending $$ on new CLs right now.


----------



## 318Platinum

starr_shenell said:


> Yes, I saw them at the boutique yesterday.  They looked more red than pink to me.  I did not look closely, I just remember seeing them and wondering if it was a new style.  The fabric is not worthy of money being spent on a pair of CL IMO.



Yes, They do look red in person to me. I didn't look real close, either. It's cute, but I wouldn't buy. I really don't think anyone should, unless it's for a photoshoot or something editorial like, you know?


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la, that LP Towel!
> 
> I'm a busy birdie today, but of course I made time to pick up my Summerisima! Here's a quick pic as promised! They are just divine!



I absolutely love this pair!  Love the pop of white in the back! I soooo need this shoe!


----------



## 318Platinum

I tried on the Metal Nodo Sling at the CL Dallas Boutique yesterday, since they had my size, and the WS skin is really soft. TOO soft, if you ask me, it's scary for me. I am liking the shoe more and more every time I see it, but because it's sling, because it's WS, AND because it's $2,300+ it's not on my menu. To answer the question of what I bought, I finally picked up a copy of the 20 Year Book. I tried on a pair of sneakers, but it was too big, and they didn't have a size or half size down. I have something in the works as of right now, so stay tuned, and let's hope and pray that it works out in my favor! :sweat drop:

""Just heard form my SA and they informed me that the shoe I was interested in just sold, so no Daff Tag Booty in B/W Leather for me now!! It is so HOTT, I DIED when I saw it in person. of course there is only one in my size in the USA, just like my Python Daffs, so there it goes. I'm sad now""

 So long, my Daff Booty friend.....:cry:


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> I absolutely love this pair!  Love the pop of white in the back! I soooo need this shoe!



Yes you do!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies--
> Finally picked a nude patent shoe. It was between the bianca & banane. Banane was the winner.  LOVE these!   More pics in the 'purchase thread'.



Gorgeous! A must have



jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la, that LP Towel!
> 
> I'm a busy birdie today, but of course I made time to pick up my Summerisima! Here's a quick pic as promised! They are just divine!



 I want these so badly! Congrats!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> I tried on the Metal Nodo Sling at the CL Dallas Boutique yesterday, since they had my size, and the WS skin is really soft. TOO soft, if you ask me, it's scary for me. I am liking the shoe more and more every time I see it, but because it's sling, because it's WS, AND because it's $2,300+ it's not on my menu. To answer the question of what I bought, I finally picked up a copy of the 20 Year Book. I tried on a pair of sneakers, but it was too big, and they didn't have a size or half size down. I have something in the works as of right now, so stay tuned, and let's hope and pray that it works out in my favor! :sweat drop:
> 
> ""Just heard form my SA and they informed me that the shoe I was interested in just sold, so no Daff Tag Booty in B/W Leather for me now!! It is so HOTT, I DIED when I saw it in person. of course there is only one in my size in the USA, just like my Python Daffs, so there it goes. I'm sad now""
> 
> So long, my Daff Booty friend.....:cry:



So sorry to hear about the Daf Booty, they are gorgeous though, but exciting to go to a boutique and have something in the works .  Your B/W Daf Booties may be in the hands of none other than Ciara, she just tweeted about getting them and I'm pretty sure I read somewhere she's a size 42... she needs to give them back haha


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> So sorry to hear about the Daf Booty, they are gorgeous though, but exciting to go to a boutique and have something in the works .  Your B/W Daf Booties may be in the hands of none other than Ciara, she just tweeted about getting them and I'm pretty sure I read somewhere she's a size 42... she needs to give them back haha



LOL< that was what I had in the works! LOL I am extremely sad right now, and even more PO'd because I was on the wait list for these and these came n weeks ago and they are just now selling them? WTF is that all about? Why do wait list if you aren't going to call me when they are available? I just tweeted to her as well! I hope she will return them so that I can get them!  It's her, I know it without a doubt. There are too many coincidences for it not to be her.


----------



## Alice1979

318Platinum said:


> I tried on the Metal Nodo Sling at the CL Dallas Boutique yesterday, since they had my size, and the WS skin is really soft. TOO soft, if you ask me, it's scary for me. I am liking the shoe more and more every time I see it, but because it's sling, because it's WS, AND because it's $2,300+ it's not on my menu. To answer the question of what I bought, I finally picked up a copy of the 20 Year Book. I tried on a pair of sneakers, but it was too big, and they didn't have a size or half size down. I have something in the works as of right now, so stay tuned, and let's hope and pray that it works out in my favor! :sweat drop:
> 
> ""Just heard form my SA and they informed me that the shoe I was interested in just sold, so no Daff Tag Booty in B/W Leather for me now!! It is so HOTT, I DIED when I saw it in person. of course there is only one in my size in the USA, just like my Python Daffs, so there it goes. I'm sad now""
> 
> So long, my Daff Booty friend.....:cry:



I'm sorry that the Daff booty were sold in your size. Saks, NM, and 2 Nordstrom stores are getting the 20ans styles. Perhaps you could check to see if any of them would carry the b/w Daff booties in your size.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> LOL< that was what I had in the works! LOL I am extremely sad right now, and even more PO'd because I was on the wait list for these and these came n weeks ago and they are just now selling them? WTF is that all about? Why do wait list if you aren't going to call me when they are available? I just tweeted to her as well! I hope she will return them so that I can get them!  It's her, I know it without a doubt. There are too many coincidences for it not to be her.



damn--you have to compete with Ciara, Wendy Williams, and Nene Leakes.  I think they're all 42s


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> damn--you have to compete with Ciara, Wendy Williams, and Nene Leakes.  I think they're all 42s



Yes! And the thing is...... They ALL stay in CLs!!! Lol, it is what it is, I guess. If it was meant to be, then something would happen, you know. I'm still very sad right now.


----------



## Louboufan

I think NeNe is a size 41 in CL. Nene mentioned that her CL size is a 41 in CLs on an episode of RHOA this season.


AEGIS said:


> damn--you have to compete with Ciara, Wendy Williams, and Nene Leakes. I think they're all 42s


----------



## heychar

Does anyone know if UK carries the 20th Anni Lady Gres in madarin red?? If so which store has it as they hardly ever answer the phones!


----------



## LavenderIce

heychar said:


> Does anyone know if UK carries the 20th Anni Lady Gres in madarin red?? If so which store has it as they hardly ever answer the phones!



Motcomb in London and Brown Thomas in Dublin.  Good luck!


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> Does anyone know if UK carries the 20th Anni Lady Gres in madarin red?? If so which store has it as they hardly ever answer the phones!



That Mandarin red looks soooo pretty!! I hope I get to see it in person.


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> That Mandarin red looks soooo pretty!! I hope I get to see it in person.



Awww I hope so too! I've had such the day today trying to get through on the phones today! Im worn out lol


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> Awww I hope so too! I've had such the day today trying to get through on the phones today! Im worn out lol




   I have sooo been there. I know what you mean.  I just went through that with a pair of Lanvin snake shoes about a month ago--- called every single Nordstrom Rack that had a size 39.5 & 40. 

I hope you found them!!


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> I have sooo been there. I know what you mean.  I just went through that with a pair of Lanvin snake shoes about a month ago--- called every single Nordstrom Rack that had a size 39.5 & 40.
> 
> I hope you found them!!



Afterall that.. I've found them! but now I don't want them


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Ladies, just got back from Paris!
Got some special Daffs to reveal !!
And got my nude Isolde yaaaaay
Will be back with photos xxx


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from Paris!
> Got some special Daffs to reveal !!
> And got my nude Isolde yaaaaay
> Will be back with photos xxx



Yay can't wait!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, just got back from Paris!
> Got some special Daffs to reveal !!
> And got my nude Isolde yaaaaay
> Will be back with photos xxx



YAY!! I can't wait to see the reveal!!! ;-D I just LOVE Daffs!!!


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from Paris!
> Got some special Daffs to reveal !!
> And got my nude Isolde yaaaaay
> Will be back with photos xxx


\

  Can't wait to seeeeee.....

I finally saw the Isolde in person yesterday and can't wait till I get mine --- in one or 2 weeks


----------



## jamidee

La favorita v. summerissima.... ?? I can't decide which I like better...


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> \
> 
> Can't wait to seeeeee.....
> 
> I finally saw the Isolde in person yesterday and can't wait till I get mine --- in one or 2 weeks



I STILL have yet to see them in person! I can't wait for your reveal! I know it will be FAB!!!


----------



## missgiannina

jamidee said:


> La favorita v. summerissima.... ?? I can't decide which I like better...


 
I posted some mod pics of the La Favorita here http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ta-and-summerissima-double-reveal-740862.html ...maybe it helps


----------



## jamidee

missgiannina said:


> I posted some mod pics of the La Favorita here http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ta-and-summerissima-double-reveal-740862.html ...maybe it helps


Thank you ! that really helped! summerissima all the way


----------



## jamidee

I really want the white python heel, but I really don't know if I can keep them clean... it makes me nervous....


----------



## gymangel812

ok so i have $150 off any CL shoe at saks but my saks is awful. anyone have any suggestions or have a lookbook from spring?


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> ok so i have $150 off any CL shoe at saks but my saks is awful. anyone have any suggestions or have a lookbook from spring?



Summerissima, metal nodo, carnival python lady peep, also the Lacey version of the bis un bout


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> La favorita v. summerissima.... ?? I can't decide which I like better...



Definitely summerissima - you already have a chunky heel with closed toe (bibis), so definitely summerissima would be more variation to your collection


----------



## beagly911

Oh I so can't wait to see what everyone gets!!!  I'm trying to save up for a trip to Cali and a meet up with meg10 for my next "big" pair...can't wait to see what is available in June!!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> \
> 
> Can't wait to seeeeee.....
> 
> I finally saw the Isolde in person yesterday and can't wait till I get mine --- in one or 2 weeks



  I can't wait to see them on you Dessye!!! You always look fab in every pair!!




jamidee said:


> La favorita v. summerissima.... ?? I can't decide which I like better...



Hmmmm....not sure. I think maybe summerissima. I love the white python heel on both!




heychar said:


> Afterall that.. I've found them! but now I don't want them



What??   Was it the thrill of the chase?! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from Paris!
> Got some special Daffs to reveal !!
> And got my nude Isolde yaaaaay
> Will be back with photos xxx



Oh wow, the Isolde comes in nude?!  Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Louboufan

Summerissima


jamidee said:


> La favorita v. summerissima.... ?? I can't decide which I like better...


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> I really want the white python heel, but I really don't know if I can keep them clean... it makes me nervous....



I say Summerissima.. Yea that's what I was afraid of and decided to get the suede instead..


----------



## chelle0216

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I STILL have yet to see them in person! I can't wait for your reveal! I know it will be FAB!!!



Can't wait for your reveal!!


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> Summerissima, metal nodo, carnival python lady peep, also the Lacey version of the bis un bout


ooh i didn't know the carnival LP was at saks, that might be a good choice, thanks!


----------



## amd_tan

gymangel812 said:


> ooh i didn't know the carnival LP was at saks, that might be a good choice, thanks!


I think carnaval LP would be great!!!


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> What??   Was it the thrill of the chase?!


...and today i'm ordering them in a different colour:lolots: I'm a shoe nutcase!


----------



## Alice1979

gymangel812 said:


> ooh i didn't know the carnival LP was at saks, that might be a good choice, thanks!



Just FYI it's the carnival LP sling that saks has. But they do have the menthe fairytale python LP


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone know if the Lipsinka is available in a 100mm?


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> I can't wait to see them on you Dessye!!! You always look fab in every pair!!


----------



## Nadin22

Does somebody know if there will be other styles in the "Fluo Yellow" except the Pigalle 120? I really love the color...
Thank you!


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone know which boutiques or dept stores have the 20 Ans Lady Gres in beige nappa? I think I saw a pair on eBay, but they are not in my size.


----------



## mishybelle

^nevermind. Palazzo and Madison had beige. Dallas still has mandarin red...


----------



## LavenderIce

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Does anyone know which boutiques or dept stores have the 20 Ans Lady Gres in beige nappa? I think I saw a pair on eBay, but they are not in my size.



NM SF had both colors. Nordstrom Chicago and Seattle did too. You'll have to check on what sizes are left though. HTH

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Alice1979

A couple of stunning new arrivals on eComm including carlinha's meridian blue strass Daffodile:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/daffodile-160mm.html

And mandarin fairytale python LP:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/lady-peep-python-26129.html


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:
			
		

> Just FYI it's the carnival LP sling that saks has. But they do have the menthe fairytale python LP



My saks had the lp carnival . I tried it on.


----------



## amd_tan

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone know if the Lipsinka is available in a 100mm?


I have asked and it is only available in 120mm in Europe.
Not sure about US, but I think they would only have the 120mm.


----------



## PetitColibri

Nadin22 said:


> Does somebody know if there will be other styles in the "Fluo Yellow" except the Pigalle 120? I really love the color...
> Thank you!



yes pigalle 100


----------



## Nadin22

PetitColibri said:


> yes pigalle 100



Thanks PetitColobri for the info.


----------



## GrRoxy

I tried amazing beige python Disco Queen at JJR... So bad they re not comfy *** doesnt look thaaat good on wide feet! They have also Fifi 120 in green Batik *** one ** these La favorita or summerisima **** this batik too. I loved also artemis **** little paris strap but it looks weird on shoulder...


----------



## 318Platinum

GrRoxy said:


> *I tried amazing beige python Disco Queen at JJR... So bad they re not comfy *** doesnt look thaaat good on wide feet!* They have also Fifi 120 in green Batik *** one ** these La favorita or summerisima **** this batik too. I loved also artemis **** little paris strap but it looks weird on shoulder...



What is this, a new SS 2012 style? Do you have photos of this?


----------



## sophinette007

The ladies who are interested in the Yellow and Pink fluo Pigalle 100 are going to be happy! The wait list at the Paris FSH store is more than full and the shoes won't be available before 1 month at least but they are available right now on Luisaviaroma! I have just ordered a pair of yellow fluo!!!!http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6N10&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=WVc5MiBZRUxMT1c=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I


----------



## GrRoxy

318Platinum said:
			
		

> What is this, a new SS 2012 style? Do you have photos of this?



Im not sure about the name I checkedin thye thread of SS styles, but basically its multibrida on this like cutted in half wedge?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> The ladies who are interested in the Yellow and Pink fluo Pigalle 100 are going to be happy! The wait list at the Paris FSH store is more than full and the shoes won't be available before 1 month at least but they are available right now on Luisaviaroma! I have just ordered a pair of yellow fluo!!!!http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6N10&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=WVc5MiBZRUxMT1c=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I



Thank you so much for telling us this! I just ordered another fluo yellow pair!


----------



## sophinette007

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you so much for telling us this! I just ordered another fluo yellow pair!


 
You're welcome Cris!!
I had the yellow...which one did you order? I think they will sell like hot cakes! Fluo is trendy and cute and they are 100


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> The ladies who are interested in the Yellow and Pink fluo Pigalle 100 are going to be happy! The wait list at the Paris FSH store is more than full and the shoes won't be available before 1 month at least but they are available right now on Luisaviaroma! I have just ordered a pair of yellow fluo!!!!http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6N10&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=WVc5MiBZRUxMT1c=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I



Do they come in 120mm??


----------



## Dessye

This is the Disqueen:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

heychar said:


> Do they come in 120mm??


 

Yes *stilly *has them in her thread


----------



## heychar

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Yes *stilly *has them in her thread



Thank you


----------



## GrRoxy

Dessye said:
			
		

> This is the Disqueen:



Yeah these in beige python. Amaziiiing


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> You're welcome Cris!!
> I had the yellow...which one did you order? I think they will sell like hot cakes! Fluo is trendy and cute and they are 100



Yes! I totally agree with you 
I ordered the yellow fluo too =) shoe twins!


----------



## sophinette007

heychar said:


> Do they come in 120mm??


 
Yes they do but in the CL stores. I don't know yet which store will receive the 120 as I was only interested in the 100


----------



## laurenychu

heychar said:


> Do they come in 120mm??



heychar, i purchased one of the last pairs(last one in 35, there were still a few 40's left) from a CL boutique a little bit ago. when i called the stores searching for them, they told me they were not receiving any more, but you never know!


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> Yes they do but in the CL stores. I don't know yet which store will receive the 120 as I was only interested in the 100





laurenychu said:


> heychar, i purchased one of the last pairs(last one in 35, there were still a few 40's left) from a CL boutique a little bit ago. when i called the stores searching for them, they told me they were not receiving any more, but you never know!



Thankyou ladies! 
I think I'd need a 37.5 or 38


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> Thankyou ladies!
> I think I'd need a 37.5 or 38



At CL boutique in Madrid is available Pigalle 120 in fluo yellow but I don't know what sizes


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> At CL boutique in Madrid is available Pigalle 120 in fluo yellow but I don't know what sizes



Really! and they have just today posted some other shoes out to me! I could have saved on postage! Lol ...oh well I think I would need to try on the Pigalle to know what my sizing is like in this style tbh! Thank you for letting me know though


----------



## fumi

The Piks and Co in black is on the CL website!! Someone please get them- they look amazing!!


----------



## angelcove

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for telling us this! I just ordered another fluo yellow pair!



How's the sizing??  Usually, I wear 36.5 to 37.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

angelcove said:


> How's the sizing??  Usually, I wear 36.5 to 37.



I took them TTS.

Btw, they are already at home


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I took them TTS.
> 
> Btw, they are already at home



congrats ! we need pics


----------



## Faraasha

I can't wait to see more of the neon pigalles.. I love them!!


Look what came home with me today...


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> I can't wait to see more of the neon pigalles.. I love them!!
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671067




OMG ! congrats !!
we need mod pics please


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> I can't wait to see more of the neon pigalles.. I love them!!
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671067



 So gorgeous!!! I love them! Mod pics please!! 
HUGE CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Faraasha

PetitColibri said:


> OMG ! congrats !!
> we need mod pics please





amd_tan said:


> So gorgeous!!! I love them! Mod pics please!!
> HUGE CONGRATS!!!



Thank you lovelies!!

I'll post mod pics in a bit..


----------



## Faraasha

As requested.. (not the best) Mod pics!


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> As requested.. (not the best) Mod pics!
> 
> View attachment 1671215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671217



Thanks!! They're stunning!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> The Piks and Co in black is on the CL website!! Someone please get them- they look amazing!!



Just wanted to say that I LOVE your avatar pic!!! 



Faraasha said:


> I can't wait to see more of the neon pigalles.. I love them!!
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671067




BEATUTIFUL!!!! These are so unique!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! They are so unique. Congrats


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> Thanks!! They're stunning!





dbeth said:


> BEATUTIFUL!!!! These are so unique!



Thank you so much lovelies!! 

No more shoes for me!! I need to save for something special.. :ninja:


----------



## Nolia

Faraasha said:


> As requested.. (not the best) Mod pics!
> 
> View attachment 1671215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671217



Stunnnnnnnning!!  Do they fit like Pigalle!?


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> I can't wait to see more of the neon pigalles.. I love them!!
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671067



I love them! They are so fierce  Where did you find the 100mm version?


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Just wanted to say that I LOVE your avatar pic!!!




Thank you dbeth! My hibiscus box bag actually just came in the mail yesterday


----------



## Faraasha

Nolia said:


> Stunnnnnnnning!!  Do they fit like Pigalle!?



Yes, they fit like the pigalle.. But perhaps a lot more comfortable.. I think its because of the material... 

They're lovely in person!!.. 



fumi said:


> I love them! They are so fierce  Where did you find the 100mm version?



I got them from the CL boutique here in Dubai... And thanks!!.. I'm in love with the 100 mm, they're so much easier to walk in...


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> As requested.. (not the best) Mod pics!
> 
> View attachment 1671215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671217


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> As requested.. (not the best) Mod pics!
> 
> View attachment 1671215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671217



Stunning!   Now I'm tempted


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> I got them from the CL boutique here in Dubai... And thanks!!.. I'm in love with the 100 mm, they're so much easier to walk in...


 
Oh darn, why can't there be more 100mm versions in the US?


----------



## xCHANELx

fumi said:
			
		

> Oh darn, why can't there be more 100mm versions in the US?



Second that!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> Thank you so much lovelies!!
> 
> No more shoes for me!! I need to save for something special.. :ninja:



Something special...???? what?? if we can know it....  I'm intrigued!


----------



## Faraasha

aoqtpi said:


>



Lol they are beautiful...Thank you... 



Dessye said:


> Stunning!   Now I'm tempted



 Its only fair, you've inspired too many of my purchases... lol 



fumi said:


> Oh darn, why can't there be more 100mm versions in the US?



Lol I don't know, I'm sorry... I tried checking with the stores here and they are also sold out here now... I hope you find them!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Something special...???? what?? if we can know it....  I'm intrigued!



 Something spikey and super fierce... Not sure its a done deal yet, but here's hoping!... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> Something spikey and super fierce... Not sure its a done deal yet, but here's hoping!... Fingers crossed!!



 I guess... it could be something which starts with "I" .... omg! 

Go go go!


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> As requested.. (not the best) Mod pics!
> 
> View attachment 1671215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671217



thanks for the mod pics !
congrats !!

you need to update your collection thread


----------



## Faraasha

PetitColibri said:


> thanks for the mod pics !
> congrats !!
> 
> you need to update your collection thread



 I hadn't even had the time to finish putting the rest of my shoes on there...


----------



## Faraasha

Hey amd-tan,

You asked for better pictures.. Here they are .. I hope these help...


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats! They are gorgeous! 



Faraasha said:


> Hey amd-tan,
> 
> You asked for better pictures.. Here they are .. I hope these help...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672261
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672263





Faraasha said:


> I can't wait to see more of the neon pigalles.. I love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671067




Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!


----------



## dbeth

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!



You look so HOT in these!!!


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> Hey amd-tan,
> 
> You asked for better pictures.. Here they are .. I hope these help...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672261
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672263



Thanks!!!! They are soooo lovely!
I have my eye on them now


----------



## boxermomof2

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!




They are gorgeous! Mine are on the truck for delivery today.


----------



## amd_tan

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!




Sexyyyy!!!


----------



## Faraasha

sophinette007 said:


> Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!


Sooo goregous!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!



Beautiful on you! Simply beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
















Modelling 










Thanks for letting me sharing


----------



## Faraasha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing




 I love these on you!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing




Mine just arrived a few minutes ago. 
They are so pretty IRL! I can't wait to wear mine!!
I need a tan now.


----------



## PetitColibri

WAOW ladies huge congrats !
thanks for the eye candy !


----------



## Nadin22

Faraasha said:


> As requested.. (not the best) Mod pics!
> 
> View attachment 1671215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671217



Congrats, they are stunning and look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Nadin22

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Congrats, Sophie, the color is TDF...  They look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Wow... what a great shoe... Congrats CRISPEDROSA, they are AMAZING and look very pretty on you!!!


----------



## Nadin22

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling pics of the PIgalle Fluo Yellow 100 I got from Luisaviaroma today!



Congrats, Sophie, the color is TDF...  They look amazing on you!


----------



## Faraasha

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats, they are stunning and look beautiful on you!!!



 Thank you!


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



You gals are killing me! I need these in my liiiife lol Congrats on yours


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> I can't wait to see more of the neon pigalles.. I love them!!
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671067



OMG, I am in love with these babes....
So Sexy : BLACK, STRASS, SPIKES, LACE !!!
This is shoe porn Farashaa


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG, I am in love with these babes....
> So Sexy : BLACK, STRASS, SPIKES, LACE !!!
> This is shoe porn Farashaa



Thank you lovely


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing




Amazing CRISPEDROSA


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> Thank you lovely



You got them from Dubai??
Did you see the Nude ones as well?


----------



## amd_tan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Ahhhhhh need myself a pair of neon piggies too!!!


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> You got them from Dubai??
> Did you see the Nude ones as well?



Yeah I got these in Dubai... And no I haven't seen the rose gold/nude ones in real life... I imagine they're beautiful though but Black was a much better choice for me...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amd_tan said:


> Ahhhhhh need myself a pair of neon piggies too!!!





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Amazing CRISPEDROSA





Faraasha said:


> I love these on you!!!





boxermomof2 said:


> Mine just arrived a few minutes ago.
> They are so pretty IRL! I can't wait to wear mine!!
> I need a tan now.





Nadin22 said:


> Wow... what a great shoe... Congrats CRISPEDROSA, they are AMAZING and look very pretty on you!!!





heychar said:


> You gals are killing me! I need these in my liiiife lol Congrats on yours



 *amd_tan*, *SeDuCTive*, *Faraasha*, *Nadin*, *heychar*  You all are so kind


----------



## dbeth

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Same as *sophinette*, here are my fluo yellow pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Yaaay!  I never tire of seeing these. They look amazing on you---perfect with your skin tone!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dbeth said:


> Yaaay!  I never tire of seeing these. They look amazing on you---perfect with your skin tone!!





thank you *dbeth*, you're so sweet


----------



## anemonerose

Dessye said:


> Stunning!   Now I'm tempted



Very nice!


----------



## label24

My favorites from fall!!!!!


----------



## amd_tan

label24 said:


> My favorites from fall!!!!!



LOVE LOVE LOVE the Nude spikes Pigalle


----------



## label24

im sooo in love of
the boots... i hope these are like a clichy

the





amd_tan said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Nude spikes Pigalle


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amd_tan said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Nude spikes Pigalle



Me too


----------



## heiress-ox

Those nude spike pigalles


----------



## heychar

label24 said:


> My favorites from fall!!!!!



Love the piggies where did you find these pics? Would love to check out the other styles coming!


----------



## Dessye

Was in Vegas yesterday and visited the boutiques and Barney's (briefly)

CL Palazzo
Lady Corset
Amethyst python HP (?sling)
Lady peep gold/gold spikes
Banana 140 lace
Sobek 140 in clair de lune
Pigalili Plato, larger size
Ginza in copper metallic leather
Daffy 160 in black and hot pink suede
Black patent AD
Nude patent AD
Belle Zeppa taupe suede, black suede, roccia python
Make up Trash
Banane 140 roccia watersnake, I tried on 36.  No 36.5 or 37s
Summerissima, black suede
Summerissima, white python heel, cuoio platform/vamp and black ankle straps
Lady Max in silver, gold versions
Bow Bow from 20 ans
Pigalle 120 python lucido black
Corneille sling in gold miniglitter
Sex 120 in nude patent
Janet lace/wedge black, nude
Pensee 100 in black, other colorways can't remember
?VP in floral satin
Catch Me
Very Riche ?jet hematite
Pluminette black 20 ans


CL Forum Shops:
Cheyenne in red patent
Single Ita in pink and ?turquoise (can't remember now)
Oyster python AD
Bianca 140 navy patent
HP in fluoro yellow (could be VP too not sure)
Pigalle 120 in bright yellow (not fluoro)
Mocha and navy watersnake Bambou
Make up Trash
Banane 140 roccia watersnake
Daffodile ring strass
Picks and Co 100 in black
Un bout sling
Un bout (ankle strap)
Bois doire 20 ans
Simple 70 black patent
Lady Highness (black, nude)
Exagona (black, nude)
Croizzizi in several colors, silver, gold, etc.
Fifi 85 in silver multicolor miniglitter
Oyster python HP
Bollywoody
Armadillo 20 ans
Ginza in black patent, nude patent
Lavalliere 85
Pigalove nude
LP gold watersnake miniayers
Metal Nodo 150
Metal Nodo flat
Lady Bombay flats
Disqueen in black patent and beige python
Janet
Asteroid black
Asteroid nude
Yolanda leopard/gold spikes
Disconoeud ?black
LP towel in black and white (hysterical IRL)
Bianca 120 patent mandarin red
New Declic in black nappa and others can't remember
Fifi 100 mosaic in black/white and another colorway
Greissimo 160 black suede 20 ans
Everesta in toile and another colorway

Barney's
Asteroid python/cuoio
Asteroid black
Armadillo in white
Winter Trash, leopard heel
Au Palace, black/black miniglitter heel
Brown leather Simple booty 100
LP hot pink


----------



## heychar

Dessye said:


> Was in Vegas yesterday and visited the boutiques and Barney's (briefly)
> *LP towel in black and white (hysterical IRL)*



 I need to see them too!


----------



## label24

you can check  in style.com seccion accsesories.....i been watching others designners and i think....it's time to say goodbye to the platforms....im totally in love of jimmy choo's models!!

QUOTE=heychar;21535766]Love the piggies where did you find these pics? Would love to check out the other styles coming![/QUOTE]


----------



## heychar

label24 said:


> you can check  in style.com seccion accsesories.....i been watching others designners and i think....it's time to say goodbye to the platforms....im totally in love of jimmy choo's models!!
> 
> QUOTE=heychar;21535766]Love the piggies where did you find these pics? Would love to check out the other styles coming!



Thanks for the info


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Was in Vegas yesterday and visited the boutiques and Barney's (briefly)
> 
> CL Palazzo
> Lady Corset
> Amethyst python HP (?sling)
> Lady peep gold/gold spikes
> Banana 140 lace
> Sobek 140 in clair de lune
> Pigalili Plato, larger size
> Ginza in copper metallic leather
> Daffy 160 in black and hot pink suede
> Black patent AD
> Nude patent AD
> Belle Zeppa taupe suede, black suede, roccia python
> Make up Trash
> Banane 140 roccia watersnake, I tried on 36.  No 36.5 or 37s
> Summerissima, black suede
> Summerissima, white python heel, cuoio platform/vamp and black ankle straps
> Lady Max in silver, gold versions
> Bow Bow from 20 ans
> Pigalle 120 python lucido black
> Corneille sling in gold miniglitter
> Sex 120 in nude patent
> Janet lace/wedge black, nude
> Pensee 100 in black, other colorways can't remember
> ?VP in floral satin
> Catch Me
> Very Riche ?jet hematite
> Pluminette black 20 ans
> 
> 
> CL Forum Shops:
> Cheyenne in red patent
> Single Ita in pink and ?turquoise (can't remember now)
> Oyster python AD
> Bianca 140 navy patent
> HP in fluoro yellow (could be VP too not sure)
> Pigalle 120 in bright yellow (not fluoro)
> Mocha and navy watersnake Bambou
> Make up Trash
> Banane 140 roccia watersnake
> Daffodile ring strass
> Picks and Co 100 in black
> Un bout sling
> Un bout (ankle strap)
> Bois doire 20 ans
> Simple 70 black patent
> Lady Highness (black, nude)
> Exagona (black, nude)
> Croizzizi in several colors, silver, gold, etc.
> Fifi 85 in silver multicolor miniglitter
> Oyster python HP
> Bollywoody
> Armadillo 20 ans
> Ginza in black patent, nude patent
> Lavalliere 85
> Pigalove nude
> LP gold watersnake miniayers
> Metal Nodo 150
> Metal Nodo flat
> Lady Bombay flats
> Disqueen in black patent and beige python
> Janet
> Asteroid black
> Asteroid nude
> Yolanda leopard/gold spikes
> Disconoeud ?black
> LP towel in black and white (hysterical IRL)
> Bianca 120 patent mandarin red
> New Declic in black nappa and others can't remember
> Fifi 100 mosaic in black/white and another colorway
> Greissimo 160 black suede 20 ans
> Everesta in toile and another colorway
> 
> Barney's
> Asteroid python/cuoio
> Asteroid black
> Armadillo in white
> Winter Trash, leopard heel
> Au Palace, black/black miniglitter heel
> Brown leather Simple booty 100
> LP hot pink



Thanks for the info Dessye! You have a great memory. Totally laughing at the towel shoes! 

What did you think of the Banane Roccia Watersnakes in person?? Do they look just as good in the pics?


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Thanks for the info Dessye! You have a great memory. Totally laughing at the towel shoes!
> 
> What did you think of the Banane Roccia Watersnakes in person?? Do they look just as good in the pics?



Yeah, the towel shoes....  The white one was a bit on the ratty side already and I thought to myself, I wonder if these are machine washable haha

I loved the Banane roccia IRL -- in fact, so much so that I....


----------



## azania

Hello Ladies,

I would appreciate your help: I would like to buy the Bis un Bout. I live in Europe and I will be in Paris in one week. I saw them online in some US stores, so I would like to know if you could tell me if it is a model exclusive for the USA, because I didn't see them in the european online boutique. Of course nobody in Paris pics up the phone so I can ask them.

I would like to try them on but I am getting nervous waiting so long. What do you think?


----------



## Syams

hi i just want to know whether the yolanda strass & spike on the euro website is already out in the market? TIA!


----------



## Elise499

For people who love the Pigalle spike, there will be a red version of it, with red spikes ! I think it's my favorite Pigalle Spike from the fall 2012 collection


----------



## Faraasha

Elise499 said:


> For people who love the Pigalle spike, there will be a red version of it, with red spikes ! I think it's my favorite Pigalle Spike from the fall 2012 collection



Oh I cant wait to see that...


----------



## HeelAddict

Elise499 said:
			
		

> For people who love the Pigalle spike, there will be a red version of it, with red spikes ! I think it's my favorite Pigalle Spike from the fall 2012 collection



Wow really? I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of that!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Was in Vegas yesterday and visited the boutiques and Barney's (briefly)
> 
> CL Palazzo
> Lady Corset
> Amethyst python HP (?sling)
> Lady peep gold/gold spikes
> Banana 140 lace
> Sobek 140 in clair de lune
> Pigalili Plato, larger size
> Ginza in copper metallic leather
> Daffy 160 in black and hot pink suede
> Black patent AD
> Nude patent AD
> Belle Zeppa taupe suede, black suede, roccia python
> Make up Trash
> Banane 140 roccia watersnake, I tried on 36.  No 36.5 or 37s
> Summerissima, black suede
> Summerissima, white python heel, cuoio platform/vamp and black ankle straps
> Lady Max in silver, gold versions
> Bow Bow from 20 ans
> Pigalle 120 python lucido black
> Corneille sling in gold miniglitter
> Sex 120 in nude patent
> Janet lace/wedge black, nude
> Pensee 100 in black, other colorways can't remember
> ?VP in floral satin
> Catch Me
> Very Riche ?jet hematite
> Pluminette black 20 ans
> 
> 
> CL Forum Shops:
> Cheyenne in red patent
> Single Ita in pink and ?turquoise (can't remember now)
> Oyster python AD
> Bianca 140 navy patent
> HP in fluoro yellow (could be VP too not sure)
> Pigalle 120 in bright yellow (not fluoro)
> Mocha and navy watersnake Bambou
> Make up Trash
> Banane 140 roccia watersnake
> Daffodile ring strass
> Picks and Co 100 in black
> Un bout sling
> Un bout (ankle strap)
> Bois doire 20 ans
> Simple 70 black patent
> Lady Highness (black, nude)
> Exagona (black, nude)
> Croizzizi in several colors, silver, gold, etc.
> Fifi 85 in silver multicolor miniglitter
> Oyster python HP
> Bollywoody
> Armadillo 20 ans
> Ginza in black patent, nude patent
> Lavalliere 85
> Pigalove nude
> LP gold watersnake miniayers
> Metal Nodo 150
> Metal Nodo flat
> Lady Bombay flats
> Disqueen in black patent and beige python
> Janet
> Asteroid black
> Asteroid nude
> Yolanda leopard/gold spikes
> Disconoeud ?black
> LP towel in black and white (hysterical IRL)
> Bianca 120 patent mandarin red
> New Declic in black nappa and others can't remember
> Fifi 100 mosaic in black/white and another colorway
> Greissimo 160 black suede 20 ans
> Everesta in toile and another colorway
> 
> Barney's
> Asteroid python/cuoio
> Asteroid black
> Armadillo in white
> Winter Trash, leopard heel
> Au Palace, black/black miniglitter heel
> Brown leather Simple booty 100
> LP hot pink





Dessye said:


> Yeah, the towel shoes....  The white one was a bit on the ratty side already and I thought to myself, I wonder if these are machine washable haha
> 
> I loved the Banane roccia IRL -- in fact, so much so that I....



 Omg, please post pics so I can decide if I need them.  

Raggy shoes comment---:lolots:   I am going to Vegas next month for my Birthday, so I can't wait to see them in person, I am sure I will be cracking up. I better not go in all tipsy.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Anybody knows how much are the Lady Highness Batik in Euro?


----------



## fumi

Some more Fall shoes from Style.com


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Anybody knows how much are the Lady Highness Batik in Euro?



1.595 or 1.495 euro if I remember correctly !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PetitColibri said:


> 1.595 or 1.495 euro if I remember correctly !



thank you my dear!


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> thank you my dear!



you're welcome 
I checked it's 1.595 euros and they are available at Paris for sure


----------



## amd_tan

Anyone who is considering the Banane, I highly suggest that you go for it!!! I got mine in the Nude patent. It is SUPER comfortable and very sexy. It's so much easier to walk in than the Lady Peep!! I am loving this style soooooo much! 

I went a half size down from my CL TTS and they fit perfect. I do have slightly wide feet as well and don't find my toes squished in the toe box. I am SO IN LOVE with the Banane!


----------



## gymangel812

OMG i have just died and gone to shoe heaven


i can't possibly justify a 3600 (possibly a bit less if i can get it in france) shoe i can't even wear very much right?!?!


----------



## fumi

amd_tan said:


> Anyone who is considering the Banane, I highly suggest that you go for it!!! I got mine in the Nude patent. It is SUPER comfortable and very sexy. It's so much easier to walk in than the Lady Peep!! I am loving this style soooooo much!
> 
> I went a half size down from my CL TTS and they fit perfect. I do have slightly wide feet as well and don't find my toes squished in the toe box. I am SO IN LOVE with the Banane!



When was this? I never saw a reveal of these 




gymangel812 said:


> OMG i have just died and gone to shoe heaven
> View attachment 1678763
> 
> i can't possibly justify a 3600 (possibly a bit less if i can get it in france) shoe i can't even wear very much right?!?!


----------



## Faraasha

gymangel812 said:


> OMG i have just died and gone to shoe heaven
> View attachment 1678763
> 
> i can't possibly justify a 3600 (possibly a bit less if i can get it in france) shoe i can't even wear very much right?!?!



Is this the same color as the yolanda on the europe store site?


----------



## gymangel812

Faraasha said:


> Is this the same color as the yolanda on the europe store site?



I think so


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> Is this the same color as the yolanda on the europe store site?



yes ! "green" strass !


----------



## Faraasha

gymangel812 said:


> I think so





PetitColibri said:


> yes ! "green" strass !



Its got a lovely blue to it...


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> Its got a lovely blue to it...



yes


----------



## nillacobain

Yesterday I had the chance to see the Summerissima with white python heel IRL....... just amazing! Def one of my favorite this season!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

gymangel812 said:


> OMG i have just died and gone to shoe heaven
> View attachment 1678763
> 
> i can't possibly justify a 3600 (possibly a bit less if i can get it in france) shoe i can't even wear very much right?!?!



That happened to me too, thats why i have choosen the Yolanda since this Blue-Green-Gold combination is Irresistible


----------



## heiress-ox

amd_tan said:


> Anyone who is considering the Banane, I highly suggest that you go for it!!! I got mine in the Nude patent. It is SUPER comfortable and very sexy. It's so much easier to walk in than the Lady Peep!! I am loving this style soooooo much!
> 
> I went a half size down from my CL TTS and they fit perfect. I do have slightly wide feet as well and don't find my toes squished in the toe box. I am SO IN LOVE with the Banane!



I am _dying_ for these shoes, but I hear they're pretty much near sold out  where did you find yours if you don't mind me asking?



gymangel812 said:


> OMG i have just died and gone to shoe heaven
> View attachment 1678763
> 
> i can't possibly justify a 3600 (possibly a bit less if i can get it in france) shoe i can't even wear very much right?!?!


 These are just BEYOND!! Such showstoppers, I love this colourway!


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> That happened to me too, thats why i have choosen the Yolanda since this Blue-Green-Gold combination is Irresistible


ooh please post pics when you receive them!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

gymangel812 said:


> ooh please post pics when you receive them!



i did took some shots for the Silver-Yolanda-Very Mix.
I will upload them now.
But since i have silver strass pair. I needed something Green.
Honestly this Combination is stunning IRL.
I have seen the same color way on the UNPALACE.


----------



## starr_shenell

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> i did took some shots for the Silver-Yolanda-Very Mix.
> I will upload them now.
> But since i have silver strass pair. I needed something Green.
> Honestly this Combination is stunning IRL.
> I have seen the same color way on the UNPALACE.


 
Does anyone have a photo of the green Yolanda?


----------



## starr_shenell

^^sorry, found it on google.  Thanks!


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> i did took some shots for the Silver-Yolanda-Very Mix.
> I will upload them now.
> But since i have silver strass pair. I needed something Green.
> Honestly this Combination is stunning IRL.
> I have seen the same color way on the UNPALACE.



I want to seeeee the silver!!!


----------



## evanescent

amd_tan said:


> Anyone who is considering the Banane, I highly suggest that you go for it!!! I got mine in the Nude patent. It is SUPER comfortable and very sexy. It's so much easier to walk in than the Lady Peep!! I am loving this style soooooo much!
> 
> I went a half size down from my CL TTS and they fit perfect. I do have slightly wide feet as well and don't find my toes squished in the toe box. I am SO IN LOVE with the Banane!



Oh! I've been looking for them without much luck! May I know where you got them from? Congrats on your purchase btw!


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> Anyone who is considering the Banane, I highly suggest that you go for it!!! I got mine in the Nude patent. It is SUPER comfortable and very sexy. It's so much easier to walk in than the Lady Peep!! I am loving this style soooooo much!
> 
> I went a half size down from my CL TTS and they fit perfect. I do have slightly wide feet as well and don't find my toes squished in the toe box. I am SO IN LOVE with the Banane!



Pics pics pics!


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> When was this? I never saw a reveal of these


Just couple of days ago!!  Pics soon!! 



heiress-ox said:


> I am _dying_ for these shoes, but I hear they're pretty much near sold out  where did you find yours if you don't mind me asking?


They are still available on Footcandyshoes.com!! So get in quick!!! 


evanescent said:


> Oh! I've been looking for them without much luck! May I know where you got them from? Congrats on your purchase btw!


Footcandyshoes.com 


Faraasha said:


> Pics pics pics!


 Soon hun I promise!! xo


----------



## evanescent

amd_tan said:


> Footcandyshoes.com



Thanks for that! Unfortunately they don't have my size


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> OMG i have just died and gone to shoe heaven
> View attachment 1678763
> 
> i can't possibly justify a 3600 (possibly a bit less if i can get it in france) shoe i can't even wear very much right?!?!



OMG! 

I died!

I loved the Yolandas and these much more!!!


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> i did took some shots for the Silver-Yolanda-Very Mix.
> I will upload them now.
> But since i have silver strass pair. I needed something Green.
> Honestly this Combination is stunning IRL.
> I have seen the same color way on the UNPALACE.



Please post pics of the silver and blue green pot pourri when you get them!!!  I still can't make up my mind which one I should get


----------



## anniethecat

Has anyone tried on the Sylvia yet?  Wondering about sizing.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...00141cat000149cat5130731&parentId=cat39620738


----------



## label24

what do you think about this???


----------



## heychar

label24 said:


> what do you think about this???


----------



## aoqtpi

label24 said:


> what do you think about this???



Oooooo v pretty!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

label24 said:


> what do you think about this???



Love love love this!


----------



## Faraasha

I think, I think I want the the nude spikes/nude pigalles... I think.. :shame:


----------



## Emma4790

Faraasha said:


> I think, I think I want the the nude spikes/nude pigalles... I think.. :shame:[/QU
> 
> I think I might just want them too! Has anyone seen a better photo of them than the one from the Blondes show??


----------



## Louboufan

I so want them also.  I have been thinking about them alot lately!


Faraasha said:


> I think, I think I want the the nude spikes/nude pigalles... I think.. :shame:


----------



## demicouture

Faraasha said:


> I think, I think I want the the nude spikes/nude pigalles... I think.. :shame:




ooh those sound goood! 
does anyone happen to have a pic please?


----------



## Faraasha

This is the only good picture we've seen so far...

Nude Spikes


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All!

I found another picture of the Very Mix!


----------



## fumi

^ If only!


----------



## demicouture

Faraasha said:


> This is the only good picture we've seen so far...
> 
> Nude Spikes




oooh thank you! i do remember them now... MUST HAVE


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:


> Hey amd-tan,
> 
> You asked for better pictures.. Here they are .. I hope these help...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672261
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672263


 they are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> they are GORGEOUS!!!!



 thank you hun!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:


> thank you hun!


Are yours 120? How did you size in them? E-comm site says go 1/2 size down but I assume only if it's 120..Sydney boutique has them in 100 and my SA suggests going TTS because it fits just like Pigalle 100..I really like them and want to get them as one of my wedding shoes but I'm not sure if it's ok to wear black..and the boutique here doesn't have the gold version


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

if anyone is considering the green very mix.. do it!! the color is sick, it has such a cool effect where in person the crystals actually turn gold from certain angles. so it isn't such a stark green. for the price, i wouldn't go with the black since they won't shine as much/stand out as much. and if you want an understated shoe, this isn't it :giggles:


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> Are yours 120? How did you size in them? E-comm site says go 1/2 size down but I assume only if it's 120..Sydney boutique has them in 100 and my SA suggests going TTS because it fits just like Pigalle 100..I really like them and want to get them as one of my wedding shoes but I'm not sure if it's ok to wear black..and the boutique here doesn't have the gold version



Mine are 100 and I got them TTS. I think they are lovely!!  I like how you say "one of your wedding shoes"... How exactly will that work? I love the sound of that!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:


> Mine are 100 and I got them TTS. I think they are lovely!!  I like how you say "one of your wedding shoes"... How exactly will that work? I love the sound of that!


oh lol I didn't mean a mismatched pair if that's what it sounded like..I'm going to have 2 weddings, one in Australia and one in my home country, Vietnam..since I am planning to wear 2 different dresses I thought it'd be a good excuse to get a second pair of wedding shoes as well:giggles:


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> oh lol I didn't mean a mismatched pair if that's what it sounded like..I'm going to have 2 weddings, one in Australia and one in my home country, Vietnam..since I am planning to wear 2 different dresses I thought it'd be a good excuse to get a second pair of wedding shoes as well:giggles:



Lol I'd wear more than one pair just for the heck of it... ... And congratulations!!


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *if anyone is considering the green very mix.. do it!*! the color is sick, it has such a cool effect where in person the crystals actually turn gold from certain angles. so it isn't such a stark green. for the price, *i wouldn't go with the black since they won't shine as much/stand out as much. and if you want an understated shoe, this isn't it* :giggles:



I couldn't agree more !
and BTW good to see you here Sweetie


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:


> Lol I'd wear more than one pair just for the heck of it... ... And congratulations!!


Thank you ! the black version looks really good but my DF thinks the gold version is nicer as wedding shoes. Did you have a chance to try on the 120mm version? I read a purchase review on Saks online site that the 120mm is very steep and almost vertical like standing on the toes..sounds painful and dangerous!!


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you ! the black version looks really good but my DF thinks the gold version is nicer as wedding shoes. Did you have a chance to try on the 120mm version? I read a purchase review on Saks online site that the 120mm is very steep and almost vertical like standing on the toes..sounds painful and dangerous!!



You should ask fumi she has them in 120!


----------



## heychar

Don't know if anyones posted this already! Nude Alti/ Nude spikes


----------



## Faraasha

heychar said:


> Don't know if anyones posted this already! Nude Alti/ Nude spikes




 

Where is this?


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> Where is this?



Sorry Faraasha I have no idea found the pic on instagram and I had never seen them before so I thought I'd share!


----------



## UpgradeU

Those nude alti spikes are GORGEOUS. I'm not usually a fan of nude shoes, but those...


----------



## WingNut

pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you ! the black version looks really good but my DF thinks the gold version is nicer as wedding shoes. Did you have a chance to try on the 120mm version? I read a purchase review on Saks online site that the 120mm is very steep and almost vertical like standing on the toes..sounds painful and dangerous!!



Mind if I jump in? I just got them in a 120 and I'm fretting because they seem impossible to even stand in 

If I can find a pair in 100mm I'd be all over them!


----------



## Faraasha

WingNut said:


> Mind if I jump in? I just got them in a 120 and I'm fretting because they seem impossible to even stand in
> 
> If I can find a pair in 100mm I'd be all over them!



 Mine are 100 and youre right!... I love them!


----------



## Faraasha

heychar said:


> Sorry Faraasha I have no idea found the pic on instagram and I had never seen them before so I thought I'd share!



Sooo lovely!! Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Faraasha

I'm soo going to need the nude on nude piggies now... Especially after seeing the alti...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Ladies, 
The Nude/Nude spikes are amazing but i don't know Mr. Louboutin doesn't bring back the Alti 140 back again !!!!
I can't do those Alti 160 !!!!!


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> Sooo lovely!! Thanks for sharing with us!!



No problemo


----------



## heychar

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> The Nude/Nude spikes are amazing but i don't know Mr. Louboutin doesn't bring back the Alti 140 back again !!!!
> I can't do those Alti 160 !!!!!



IKR I have both Alti heel heights and the 140s are a breeze the 160's I can barely stand in ..I resemble Bambi on ice in them lol but they're so pretty!


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> The Nude/Nude spikes are amazing but i don't know Mr. Louboutin doesn't bring back the Alti 140 back again !!!!
> I can't do those Alti 160 !!!!!



Hey lady! You promised us pictures the other day! I was all excited! Pretty please!!


----------



## Dessye

WingNut said:


> Mind if I jump in? I just got them in a 120 and I'm fretting because they seem impossible to even stand in
> 
> If I can find a pair in 100mm I'd be all over them!


 
What color are they?  The boutiques bought the 100 version.  I saw the black Picks and Co. at LV Forum Shops.


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> oh lol I didn't mean a mismatched pair if that's what it sounded like..I'm going to have 2 weddings, one in Australia and one in my home country, Vietnam..since I am planning to wear 2 different dresses I thought it'd be a good excuse to get a second pair of wedding shoes as well:giggles:


 
Congrats on your engagement *Pixie*!!!   Yes, definitely two different pairs are in order.


----------



## WingNut

Dessye said:


> What color are they?  The boutiques bought the 100 version.  I saw the black Picks and Co. at LV Forum Shops.



Really? Black! Off to call. Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> if anyone is considering the green very mix.. do it!! the color is sick, it has such a cool effect where in person the crystals actually turn gold from certain angles. so it isn't such a stark green. for the price, i wouldn't go with the black since they won't shine as much/stand out as much. and if you want an understated shoe, this isn't it :giggles:


you're killing me! ugh i don't think i would wear them enough 



heychar said:


> Don't know if anyones posted this already! Nude Alti/ Nude spikes


wowsers these are gorgeous!!! i hope it comes in alti 140 or lady peep


----------



## Syams

gymangel812 said:


> OMG i have just died and gone to shoe heaven
> View attachment 1678763
> 
> i can't possibly justify a 3600 (possibly a bit less if i can get it in france) shoe i can't even wear very much right?!?!



hi, I just want to know..is there much difference between this design and the yolanda in green? 

thanks


----------



## Dessye

Syams said:


> hi, I just want to know..is there much difference between this design and the yolanda in green?
> 
> thanks


 
Yes, the VM is based on the Lady Peep style whereas the green strass potpourri also comes in the Yolanda style which is a peep toe with a thin platform.

I've attached the Yolanda green potpourri and reposted the Green VM for comparison


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I like the Yolanda, its more wearable to me.
The LP is Sexy though !


----------



## amd_tan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> if anyone is considering the green very mix.. do it!! the color is sick, it has such a cool effect where in person the crystals actually turn gold from certain angles. so it isn't such a stark green. for the price, i wouldn't go with the black since they won't shine as much/stand out as much. and if you want an understated shoe, this isn't it :giggles:



Oh wow the crystals turn gold from certain angles too?!?  This would compliment the gold specchio heel very well!! 
Thanks for the input LG!! Xo


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> Don't know if anyones posted this already! Nude Alti/ Nude spikes



 These are gorgeous! Thanks for posting!! Xoxo


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

amd_tan said:


> Oh wow the crystals turn gold from certain angles too?!?  This would compliment the gold specchio heel very well!!
> Thanks for the input LG!! Xo



I wish I could post a video!! That would show the color effect really well. The pic on my blog shows the color up close well. What is great is the gold effect of the crystals (like you said) picks up on the specchio heel well. It also makes it feel a bit more neutral and not so "harsh" green-- since they do flicker to gold when they move.

All I can say is this is a *unique* CL color I am very happy to have added to my collection.

edit-- the yolanda will obviously be a lower, more practical version. but since i like the 'extreme' look since i am vertically challenged, the LP is a better height for me.


----------



## amd_tan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I wish I could post a video!! That would show the color effect really well. The pic on my blog shows the color up close well. What is great is the gold effect of the crystals (like you said) picks up on the specchio heel well. It also makes it feel a bit more neutral and not so "harsh" green-- since they do flicker to gold when they move.
> 
> All I can say is this is a *unique* CL color I am very happy to have added to my collection.
> 
> edit-- the yolanda will obviously be a lower, more practical version. but since i like the 'extreme' look since i am vertically challenged, the LP is a better height for me.



I just saw the pic on your blog!! They are such stunners!!! Cant wait for more pics!! Maybe you could upload a quick video on youtube?  I would love to see them!!! 
I just can't decide between the Very Mix or the Yolanda as I absolutely LOVE the look of the sexy LP but I agree with you that the Yolanda is more practical..

Did you take the Very Mix in your CL TTS?


----------



## fumi

*LamborghiniGirl*, they are gorgeous! I agree- please post more pics soon! I am a big fan of your blog


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

amd_tan said:


> I just saw the pic on your blog!! They are such stunners!!! Cant wait for more pics!! Maybe you could upload a quick video on youtube?  I would love to see them!!!
> I just can't decide between the Very Mix or the Yolanda as I absolutely LOVE the look of the sexy LP but I agree with you that the Yolanda is more practical..
> 
> Did you take the Very Mix in your CL TTS?



i'm technically retarded, to be honest. i have no idea how to upload a video lol.

i did take them TTS. I am a 36 in all my CL's. I tried them on at Madison in a 36.5 and my heel lifted. In a 36 the toe box is a little tight, but they are a suede-ish material underneath that will stretch similarly to a LP strass. so 36 is right for me in these as well  hope that helps! i'll def post more pics soon enough


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

fumi said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*, they are gorgeous! I agree- please post more pics soon! I am a big fan of your blog



wow!! that is the sweetest thing anyone has said, i still feel like i am writing to no one-- thank you *fumi*!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

WingNut said:


> Mind if I jump in? I just got them in a 120 and I'm fretting because they seem impossible to even stand in
> 
> If I can find a pair in 100mm I'd be all over them!


 uh oh..I found them in 120mm because I asked specifically for that heel height, I'm not sure if 100mm is available in nude (my local boutique only has them in black 100mm and they don't have my size!) but I am most certainly sending emails like mad now


----------



## Faraasha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I wish I could post a video!! That would show the color effect really well. The pic on my blog shows the color up close well. What is great is the gold effect of the crystals (like you said) picks up on the specchio heel well. It also makes it feel a bit more neutral and not so "harsh" green-- since they do flicker to gold when they move.
> 
> All I can say is this is a *unique* CL color I am very happy to have added to my collection.
> 
> edit-- the yolanda will obviously be a lower, more practical version. but since i like the 'extreme' look since i am vertically challenged, the LP is a better height for me.




Congratulations!! They're beautiful and your blog looks great!.. You must provide us with mod shots as soon as you can!!...


----------



## amd_tan

Pics of my *Nude Patent Banane 140*... Sorry they are not the best pics! 
One of the most comfy shoes ever! Xo


----------



## Syams

Dessye said:


> Yes, the VM is based on the Lady Peep style whereas the green strass potpourri also comes in the Yolanda style which is a peep toe with a thin platform.
> 
> I've attached the Yolanda green potpourri and reposted the Green VM for comparison



hello,  thanks for sharing this!

are they both the same colour? i'm thinking of getting the yolanda, I think it's in green, no?


----------



## fumi

amd_tan said:


> Pics of my *Nude Patent Banane 140*... Sorry they are not the best pics!
> One of the most comfy shoes ever! Xo




Simply gorgeous


----------



## peggy13

amd_tan said:


> Pics of my *Nude Patent Banane 140*... Sorry they are not the best pics!
> One of the most comfy shoes ever! Xo


how nice, how high are they without the platform? do you have any mod pics?


----------



## PetitColibri

Syams said:


> hello,  thanks for sharing this!
> 
> are they both the same colour? i'm thinking of getting the yolanda, I think it's in green, no?




  both are the same color yes


----------



## NANI1972

I found this pic of the Green VM!


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> I found this pic of the Green VM!



WOW! I love it, but I knew I would! ;-D


----------



## Faraasha

NANI1972 said:


> I found this pic of the Green VM!



Its so much more beautiful than I imagined!


----------



## gymangel812

NANI1972 said:


> I found this pic of the Green VM!


ok i have officially died these are so amazing


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NANI1972 said:


> I found this pic of the Green VM!



oh! so lovely! 
I think this pic is from Sobe.


----------



## jamidee

I finally ordered and am waiting on the arrival of my yellow piggies 100mm.  

quick question... are the sales in June?


----------



## NANI1972

CRISPEDROSA said:


> oh! so lovely!
> I think this pic is from Sobe.



Woops! Hope she doesn't mind me posting!


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> I finally ordered and am waiting on the arrival of my yellow piggies 100mm.
> 
> quick question... are the sales in June?


 
 yes June


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I wish I could post a video!! That would show the color effect really well. The pic on my blog shows the color up close well. What is great is the gold effect of the crystals (like you said) picks up on the specchio heel well. It also makes it feel a bit more neutral and not so "harsh" green-- since they do flicker to gold when they move.
> 
> All I can say is this is a *unique* CL color I am very happy to have added to my collection.
> 
> edit-- the yolanda will obviously be a lower, more practical version. but since i like the 'extreme' look since i am vertically challenged, the LP is a better height for me.



*J*, I'm SOO Glad you got them, the green colour is so unique & beautiful, I feel like you can get silver or black strass on a variety of shoes Msr makes so this is def a wonderful addition! Your pic is amazing of them, makes me more excited to see them when I go to London - I'll be amazonian heights with them on though since i'm already 5'6" as it is!


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:


> yes June


Mmk... it's time to get prepared. There's a few I want if they make the sale!


----------



## Dessye

Syams said:


> hello, thanks for sharing this!
> 
> are they both the same colour? i'm thinking of getting the yolanda, I think it's in green, no?


 
Yes, they are both the same color -- green.  Except IRL, it is more of a green-blue but more green than blue.  The base of the uppers is a teal blue-green glitter and on top of that they have placed green/gold crystals (non-AB).  The spikes are gold.  Together the effect is glorious!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> I found this pic of the Green VM!


 
That is extremely close to what it looks like IRL!


----------



## Dessye

amd_tan said:


> Pics of my *Nude Patent Banane 140*... Sorry they are not the best pics!
> One of the most comfy shoes ever! Xo


 
Congrats!   These are definitely a beautiful classic staple shoe!  Will go with almost everything 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> if anyone is considering the green very mix.. do it!! the color is sick, it has such a cool effect where in person the crystals actually turn gold from certain angles. so it isn't such a stark green. for the price, i wouldn't go with the black since they won't shine as much/stand out as much. and if you want an understated shoe, this isn't it :giggles:


 
Congrats *LG*!  Have you posted pics of your new babies?


----------



## KaGordy

jamidee said:


> I finally ordered and am waiting on the arrival of my yellow piggies 100mm.
> 
> quick question... are the sales in June?



Where did you find them?? I emailed Madison and they swore yellow did not come in 100! I need them!


----------



## jamidee

kagordy said:


> where did you find them?? I emailed madison and they swore yellow did not come in 100! I need them!



jjr gl!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Mmk... it's time to get prepared. There's a few I want if they make the sale!





oo--like what?! im off shoes--im hoping to get a vintage chanel flap. my handbag game is so whack compared to shoes.


the only shoes i really want are the gucci Ophelie/Ophelia or whatever


----------



## fumi

Are these a joke? 






Saw these on net-a-porter


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Are these a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter



Don't know why I thought "rubber duck" when I saw this...


----------



## PeepToe

fumi said:
			
		

> Are these a joke?
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter



No, I so those at my NM trunk show. Also in hot pink. They are hideous. I've been waiting for them to pop up on here because I forgot to take a picture. What a waste of money and a shoe. Seriously shameful IMO.


----------



## Syams

Dessye said:


> Yes, they are both the same color -- green.  Except IRL, it is more of a green-blue but more green than blue.  The base of the uppers is a teal blue-green glitter and on top of that they have placed green/gold crystals (non-AB).  The spikes are gold.  Together the effect is glorious!



thanks for the reply. but it's sold out in my size for both the gold and green unfortunately :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HeelAddict

fumi said:
			
		

> Are these a joke?
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter



No doubt these will probably cost the earth as seems to be the trend with CL's nowadays!


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Are these a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter



These make me think of Ronald McDonald and Big Bird  but I'm sure someone will love them!


----------



## heiress-ox

Ladies, how bad would it be to take a 140mm peep toe shoe in a half size up? I really love the style, but b/c i'm larger footed and a half size, I'm finding it hard to find my true size, do you think I'd be able to pad them up enough so I don't get heel slippage. Just wanted to ask as after I pay all my inflated Canadian customs I won't be likely to send them back 



fumi said:


> Are these a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter



These are heinous! Msr really does go off the beating track sometimes though


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> Are these a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter


 sometimes I wonder..how can the man design so many beautiful shoes that make us go  and come up with odd designs such as this at the same time? Maybe he created it with the intention of designing rain coats??


----------



## amd_tan

KaGordy said:


> Where did you find them?? I emailed Madison and they swore yellow did not come in 100! I need them!


Try luisaviaroma as well!


Dessye said:


> Congrats!   These are definitely a beautiful classic staple shoe!  Will go with almost everything


Thanks! I love them because they are so sexy yet versatile too! And yes, they go with everything!! 



fumi said:


> Are these a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter


Loubi disaster!


----------



## AEGIS

lol i dont hate those shoes.  i like the color.  fabric seems...odd


----------



## amd_tan

Dessye said:


> Yes, they are both the same color -- green.  Except IRL, it is more of a green-blue but more green than blue.  The base of the uppers is a teal blue-green glitter and on top of that they have placed green/gold crystals (non-AB).  The spikes are gold.  Together the effect is glorious!



Thanks for the helpful description!! I didn't know the spikes were gold, it looked like these were painted on or coated with slight teal green paint! 

On a side note, I'm eagerly awaiting your Black Very Mix reveal soon!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> oo--like what?! im off shoes--im hoping to get a vintage chanel flap. my handbag game is so whack compared to shoes.
> 
> 
> the only shoes i really want are the gucci Ophelie/Ophelia or whatever



Yea, I want a chanel flap bag as well, but in comparison to the price of one pair of shoes... the bag $$$ is outrageous. The only things I want are Nude Pick & Co. and Just piks in the green. There are few others that if they made the sale I could be convinced like the black asteroid and bis un bout in the mandarin patent colorway.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> lol i dont hate those shoes.  i like the color.  fabric seems...odd


It looks like...sponge... that spongey stuff they coat floaties and other pool flotation devices with. 

They really remind me of duck feet shoes.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> oo--like what?! im off shoes--im hoping to get a vintage chanel flap. my handbag game is so whack compared to shoes.
> 
> 
> the only shoes i really want are the gucci Ophelie/Ophelia or whatever



Kim K posted a pair of her casadei heels in hot pink. I'm loving the color more than the Loubi pink. They are very pigalle esque, but with some sort of weird funky heel. 
http://www.casadei.com/it/product/F008_Blade_Pump_Fluo_Green_day_high_heel-32

and the sandali on this page.. are just SICK. Like WOW SICK. I love the neon green sandal. Luurveeee. 
http://www.thecorner.com/it/donna/casadei?tp=18146


----------



## Dessye

Syams said:


> thanks for the reply. but it's sold out in my size for both the gold and green unfortunately :cry::cry::cry:


 
Oh no!  Have you tried overseas?


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> WOW! I love it, but I knew I would! ;-D



Thought i'd add the pic of the rainbow ones I saw here, but i'm not sure if they're new style so please forgive me ya'll if they're not!


----------



## Dessye

Haha - I saw those scuba heels in the Look Book. :giggles:  I'm a huge fan of scuba and although I don't actually like them particularly, I'll buy them for a collector's item if they go on sale 

I think Msr. Louboutin has made enough money from his company that he can afford to sell these avant garde pieces


----------



## Syams

Dessye said:


> Oh no!  Have you tried overseas?



waiting for the UK boutiques to get back to me...i'm a size 35.5. tough love


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> Thought i'd add the pic of the rainbow ones I saw here, but i'm not sure if they're new style so please forgive me ya'll if they're not!



Wow these are gorgy!  what's the name of the colorway!?


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> Wow these are gorgy!  what's the name of the colorway!?



I have no idea! ....Anyone??


----------



## heychar

I found another pic! are all these new styles??





...and another, love these boots!


----------



## rock_girl

Faraasha said:


> Don't know why I thought "rubber duck" when I saw this...


----------



## Syams

heychar said:


> I found another pic! are all these new styles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love these boots!



hello!! where are all this pics from? i love the red spikes!


----------



## heychar

Syams said:


> hello!! where are all this pics from? i love the red spikes!



Pics are from instagram app! The red spikes if they are LPs have my name on them!


----------



## gymangel812

heychar said:


> I found another pic! are all these new styles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and another, love these boots!





heychar said:


> Thought i'd add the pic of the rainbow ones I saw here, but i'm not sure if they're new style so please forgive me ya'll if they're not!


omg these and the red spikes are *AMAZING*!!


----------



## heychar

gymangel812 said:


> omg these and the red spikes are *AMAZING*!!



I agree


----------



## demicouture

heychar said:


> I agree



thanks so much for posting that pic!
the red on red spikes!!!  ...cannot contain myself... so HOT


----------



## HeelAddict

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> omg these and the red spikes are *AMAZING*!!



I third that statement. Love love love the red spikes


----------



## Faraasha

RED SPIKES!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Kim K posted a pair of her casadei heels in hot pink. I'm loving the color more than the Loubi pink. They are very pigalle esque, but with some sort of weird funky heel.
> http://www.casadei.com/it/product/F008_Blade_Pump_Fluo_Green_day_high_heel-32
> 
> and the sandali on this page.. are just SICK. Like WOW SICK. I love the neon green sandal. Luurveeee.
> http://www.thecorner.com/it/donna/casadei?tp=18146





omg those are AMAZE!!! i want them


----------



## Faraasha

heychar said:


> I found another pic! are all these new styles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and another, love these boots!




*heychar*... I'm totally loving your new styles posts lately!!... Thank you!!

Loving the red spikes...


----------



## label24

diughhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! wtf....sorry ladys these shoes are horrible!!!!!!





fumi said:


> Are these a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on net-a-porter


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Yea, I want a chanel flap bag as well, but in comparison to the price of one pair of shoes... the bag $$$ is outrageous. The only things I want are Nude Pick & Co. and Just piks in the green. There are few others that if they made the sale I could be convinced like the black asteroid and bis un bout in the mandarin patent colorway.





yeah---but it's just one of those things and you have it forever.  i spend that on shoes and then the next year i might not like the shoe anymore lol.  since shoes are kinda boring me--i think it's time.


----------



## heychar

demicouture said:


> thanks so much for posting that pic!
> the red on red spikes!!!  ...cannot contain myself... so HOT





HeelAddict said:


> I third that statement. Love love love the red spikes





Faraasha said:


> *heychar*... I'm totally loving your new styles posts lately!!... Thank you!!
> 
> Loving the red spikes...


----------



## Nolia

Wut, in the top left.  Is that like a red fairytale python daff or something!?



heychar said:


> I found another pic! are all these new styles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and another, love these boots!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those red spikes are out of control!!!


----------



## starr_shenell

I really need those red spikes!  Thanks for sharing heychar!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

I'm guessing that is some of the Fall looks, seeing that Thierry Mugler Black Suede Open Daf booty next to the Python and I know that went down a F/W runway collection! Plus, that Bridget Booty is like the Daff, which someone here also said would be coming out again, but in Daff form for F/W. I'm getting excited for F/W now!! ;-D I'm pretty sure, but fingers crossed!!


----------



## fumi

Found this on Instagram, and thought they looked cute


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> I'm guessing that is some of the Fall looks, seeing that Thierry Mugler Black Suede Open Daf booty next to the Python and I know that went down a F/W runway collection! Plus, that Bridget Booty is like the Daff, which someone here also said would be coming out again, but in Daff form for F/W. I'm getting excited for F/W now!! ;-D I'm pretty sure, but fingers crossed!!



Ikr F/W is not going to be a happy time for my bank balance by the looks of it!


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Found this on Instagram, and thought they looked cute



Instagrams great for spy pics isn't it


----------



## fumi

heychar said:


> Instagrams great for spy pics isn't it



Definitely!


----------



## fumi

heychar said:


> Ikr F/W is not going to be a happy time for my bank balance by the looks of it!



Same here. I better start saving now, big time!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

NANI1972 said:


> I found this pic of the Green VM!




hey that's my foot!  glad you guys like it! they are truly amazing !


----------



## heychar

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> hey that's my foot!  glad you guys like it! they are truly amazing !



I'm sure I clicked like on some of your pics on instagram as I recognise that Isolde pic in your siggy aswell


----------



## heychar

Nolia said:


> Wut, in the top left.  Is that like a red fairytale python daff or something!?


I think thats the rainbow ones as shown in the other pic but the top of makes it look like its just red!



LizzielovesCL said:


> Those red spikes are out of control!!!





starr_shenell said:


> I really need those red spikes!  Thanks for sharing heychar!!!



The red spikes are a hit! I can imagine feeling like a little diva devil in them :devil:


----------



## amd_tan

OMG I love the red spikes!!! SO HOT!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Found this on Instagram, and thought they looked cute



Thanks for sharing, I've never seen these before, I like them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> I found another pic! are all these new styles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and another, love these boots!



OMG!!! 

They seem to be new styles yup

Love both LPs and rainbow phyton Dafs! I need to see more pics of all those!


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> They seem to be new styles yup
> 
> Love both LPs and rainbow phyton Dafs! I need to see more pics of all those!



I think those dark grey metallic peep toes with red toe cap are the Highness style instead of LP style keeping my eyes peeled for more pics!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> I think those dark grey metallic peep toes with red toe cap are the Highness style instead of LP style keeping my eyes peeled for more pics!



Yeah, I think you're right  

We need more pics of these beauties


----------



## boxermomof2

Browns has the pigalle fluo pink in stock. I'm not sure what heel height this is? I ordered them thinking they are the 100 heel, but the size guide says 4.25? 
This is 100mm heel, correct?
http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._shoes/Product.aspx?p=3574276&pc=1949741&cl=4


----------



## DemoiselleD

heychar said:


> I found another pic! are all these new styles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and another, love these boots!





318Platinum said:


> I'm guessing that is some of the Fall looks, seeing that Thierry Mugler Black Suede Open Daf booty next to the Python and I know that went down a F/W runway collection! Plus, that Bridget Booty is like the Daff, which someone here also said would be coming out again, but in Daff form for F/W. I'm getting excited for F/W now!! ;-D I'm pretty sure, but fingers crossed!!



Def from the Pre-fall / Fall collection coz I saw them in the lookbook...maybe now I can be allowed to post some pics   will post them as soon as i get permission!


----------



## heychar

DemoiselleD said:


> Def from the Pre-fall / Fall collection coz I saw them in the lookbook...maybe now I can be allowed to post some pics   will post them as soon as i get permission!



:snack: we need more info on those red on red spikes


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DemoiselleD said:


> Def from the Pre-fall / Fall collection coz I saw them in the lookbook...maybe now I can be allowed to post some pics   will post them as soon as i get permission!



Good! Can't wait can't wait =D


----------



## SongbirdDiva

heychar said:


> I found another pic! are all these new styles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Those red spikes are Definitely calling my name! Count down to pre-Fall begins!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Found this on Instagram, and thought they looked cute


This looks like the green batik


----------



## jamidee

I love my new fluo piggies, but WOWZERS are they hard to match things with. Are they strictly a skinny jean shoe??


----------



## fumi

boxermomof2 said:


> Browns has the pigalle fluo pink in stock. I'm not sure what heel height this is? I ordered them thinking they are the 100 heel, but the size guide says 4.25?
> This is 100mm heel, correct?
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._shoes/Product.aspx?p=3574276&pc=1949741&cl=4



By the looks of it, it's definitely the 100mm heel. The 120mm heel would look way steeper. Please post pics when you get them! 




DemoiselleD said:


> Def from the Pre-fall / Fall collection coz I saw them in the lookbook...maybe now I can be allowed to post some pics   will post them as soon as i get permission!



Please please post pics!


----------



## Faraasha




----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> yeah---but it's just one of those things and you have it forever.  i spend that on shoes and then the next year i might not like the shoe anymore lol.  since shoes are kinda boring me--i think it's time.



ITA. Plus, the more I see the more I feel like cheating on CL. I just glimpsed Charlotte Olympia Piano shoes!?!?! My eyes literally did  and my heart went pitter patter.


----------



## boxermomof2

fumi said:


> By the looks of it, it's definitely the 100mm heel. The 120mm heel would look way steeper. Please post pics when you get them!



Thanks! I will post pics. 
I'm trying to decide if I should pair them with this Robert Rodriquez dress or my pink platos(for a wedding)...or nude. 
I like coral with this dress. This dress has a little tie belt that I could replace with patent. 
I love this dress...it's backless.


----------



## fumi

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks! I will post pics.
> I'm trying to decide if I should pair them with this Robert Rodriquez dress or my pink platos(for a wedding)...or nude.
> I like coral with this dress. This dress has a little tie belt that I could replace with patent.
> I love this dress...it's backless.



What an incredibly sweet dress  I think pink shoes would look so cute with the dress. However, if you want the attention mainly focused on the dress, I would go with the nude...


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I love my new fluo piggies, but WOWZERS are they hard to match things with. Are they strictly a skinny jean shoe??



IMO they look best with black or neutral quite simple oufits, definitely skinny jeans, or even an LBD or a black pencil skirt. Post pics girl!


----------



## boxermomof2

jamidee said:


> I love my new fluo piggies, but WOWZERS are they hard to match things with. Are they strictly a skinny jean shoe??



I don't think it's for skinny jeans only. I love this look I found on polyvore!

http://www.polyvore.com/to_create_memorable_design_you/set?id=46182850

Here are more neon yellow sets-
http://www.polyvore.com/brian_atwood_maniac_neon_patent-leather/thing?id=46405792

I love the look with the black/white striped dress too.


----------



## laurenychu

jamidee said:
			
		

> I love my new fluo piggies, but WOWZERS are they hard to match things with. Are they strictly a skinny jean shoe??



Mod pics pls! They look good with anything! I mainly keep the focus on the shoe and build up, but I usually kept everything simple when I wear them.


----------



## DemoiselleD

heychar said:


> :snack: we need more info on those red on red spikes





SongbirdDiva said:


> Those red spikes are Definitely calling my name! Count down to pre-Fall begins!




The LP red on red will be available on EU Ecomm (price the same as black /gold spikes)...the red on red will also come in the Pigalle and Alti


----------



## HeelAddict

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> The LP red on red will be available on EU Ecomm (price the same as black /gold spikes)...the red on red will also come in the Pigalle and Alti



Oooh thanks for the info-I will Keep stalking the eu ecommerce site until theyre released


----------



## heychar

DemoiselleD said:


> The LP red on red will be available on EU Ecomm (price the same as black /gold spikes)...the red on red will also come in the Pigalle and Alti



Really?? When will they release them on EU ecomm? (about what month?) hopefully not too soon as I need to start saving! 
_Ooooh im excited_ not sure if i'd want the Pigalle or Alti instead as I think I have enough LPs now!
Do you have any other pics? 

Thanks for the intel


----------



## Faraasha

heychar said:


> Really?? When will they release them on EU ecomm? (about what month?) hopefully not too soon as I need to start saving!
> _Ooooh im excited_ not sure if i'd want the Pigalle or Alti instead as I think I have enough LPs now!
> Do you have any other pics?
> 
> Thanks for the intel



Id want the piggies!


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> Id want the piggies!


I'm thinking Alti's because i'd eventually like the Red Lady Clou's and they're peep toes, so I wouldn't need 2 Red Peeps ...or would I  lol


----------



## amd_tan

DemoiselleD said:


> The LP red on red will be available on EU Ecomm (price the same as black /gold spikes)...the red on red will also come in the Pigalle and Alti



Can't wait for them to be released!!!


----------



## jamidee

DemoiselleD said:


> The LP red on red will be available on EU Ecomm (price the same as black /gold spikes)...the red on red will also come in the Pigalle and Alti



I wish they would come in a 140mm. I can't do LP or Alti


----------



## jamidee

I think I want the bis un bout... anyone think they'll make the sale? I really like the mandarin color.


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> I think I want the bis un bout... anyone think they'll make the sale? I really like the mandarin color.



I hope they do.. I really like them


----------



## Hipployta

I'm still annoyed about the Lady Peep Spikes being an extra $200 this year.

I passed on them with Madison but now Sak's is taking pre-orders and I'm feeling weak...*sigh*


----------



## PeepToe

Hipployta said:


> I'm still annoyed about the Lady Peep Spikes being an extra $200 this year.
> 
> I passed on them with Madison but now Sak's is taking pre-orders and I'm feeling weak...*sigh*


LOL I AM weak. I pre-ordered my size last night. It is annoying but I love that shoe, even though I have the Alti spike :-/


----------



## Hipployta

PeepToe said:


> LOL I AM weak. I pre-ordered my size last night. It is annoying but I love that shoe, even though I have the Alti spike :-/



I have it in my cart...just have to checkout and I'll have it LOL.  *sigh* 

You do have the Alti Spike...how's that working out. I have the regular Alti but I rarely wear it.


----------



## PeepToe

Hipployta said:


> I have it in my cart...just have to checkout and I'll have it LOL.  *sigh*
> 
> You do have the Alti Spike...how's that working out. I have the regular Alti but I rarely wear it.


I love the Alti spike, but I don't wear it as often as I would like to. I think I would wear the LP spike more. Its a more comfortable shoe for me. The Alti isnt bad but the LP definitely wins in comfort 

If it was me, I would go ahead and pre-order. You can always cancel it later and you are not charged until it ships...


----------



## DemoiselleD

heychar said:


> Really?? When will they release them on EU ecomm? (about what month?) hopefully not too soon as I need to start saving!
> _Ooooh im excited_ not sure if i'd want the Pigalle or Alti instead as I think I have enough LPs now!
> Do you have any other pics?
> 
> Thanks for the intel



Don't know yet when they will be released..they have the private viewing early next month so will know then...will post pics after


----------



## DemoiselleD

jamidee said:


> I wish they would come in a 140mm. I can't do LP or Alti



Maybe they'll have the new banane version in spikes..think its 140mm. I'll ask around..


----------



## heiress-ox

DemoiselleD said:


> Maybe they'll have the new banane version in spikes..think its 140mm. I'll ask around..



omg this would be amazing - i'm dying for the banane to come in more colourways and be more readily available!


----------



## heychar

DemoiselleD said:


> Don't know yet when they will be released..they have the private viewing early next month so will know then...will post pics after



I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


> I'm sure I clicked like on some of your pics on instagram as I recognise that Isolde pic in your siggy aswell




lol it's funny how we find each other on there.  i think you liked one of my pics and you were like loubinista of the week once!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I think I want the bis un bout... anyone think they'll make the sale? I really like the mandarin color.



they should.  they might be hard to get though since so many celebs have been spotted in them.  it's a great way to do neon but not too much neon



Hipployta said:


> I'm still annoyed about the Lady Peep Spikes being an extra $200 this year.
> 
> I passed on them with Madison but now Sak's is taking pre-orders and I'm feeling weak...*sigh*



wow that is a lot more!


----------



## l.a_girl19

The mandarin red fairy tale python Bianca 140mm is available on ecomm


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone think the LP spikes on saks look a bit "off"? and what are these? new simples??
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jrx0uCN


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> lol it's funny how we find each other on there.  i think you liked one of my pics and you were like loubinista of the week once!



It is funny seems like a small world that way! but now im on a quest to find you on there now just to follow you  is your name the same?


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


> It is funny seems like a small world that way! but now im on a quest to find you on there now just to follow you  is your name the same?





no it is:  its_me_V


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> no it is:  its_me_V


Found you


----------



## Alice1979

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone think the LP spikes on saks look a bit "off"? and what are these? new simples??
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jrx0uCN



I think the LP spikes is a Banane, 140mm. That's a new style, like Fifi with platform, I think it's called Filo or something, can't remember the name.


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


> Found you





  i will follow you back


----------



## Faraasha

AEGIS said:


> they should.  they might be hard to get though since so many celebs have been spotted in them.  it's a great way to do neon but not too much neon



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## heychar

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone think the LP spikes on saks look a bit "off"? and what are these? new simples??
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jrx0uCN





Alice1979 said:


> I think the LP spikes is a Banane, 140mm. That's a new style, like Fifi with platform, I think it's called Filo or something, can't remember the name.



Yep I think they are Banane too! it states the heel height is 140mm like the Banane! the LP is def 150mm! 
They look nice in suede!


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> i will follow you back


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone think the LP spikes on saks look a bit "off"? and what are these? new simples??
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jrx0uCN




i was just looking at these and thought "man--i know i don't come on the forum a lot anymore when new simples look weird to me"


----------



## Hipployta

PeepToe said:


> I love the Alti spike, but I don't wear it as often as I would like to. I think I would wear the LP spike more. Its a more comfortable shoe for me. The Alti isnt bad but the LP definitely wins in comfort
> 
> If it was me, I would go ahead and pre-order. You can always cancel it later and you are not charged until it ships...



True..LOL


----------



## jamidee

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> Maybe they'll have the new banane version in spikes..think its 140mm. I'll ask around..



Oh wow. That would rock my socks!!  I hope I hope! Let me know


----------



## PeepToe

Hipployta said:


> True..LOL


Dangit....I think I'm cancelling. I just realized that its suede. I guess I didn't look hard enough or read anything last night LOL


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i was just looking at these and thought "man--i know i don't come on the forum a lot anymore when new simples look weird to me"



LOL, right - they look like the New Simples sexier cut little sister with a fifi heel - I wonder if anyone knows the style name?


----------



## jeNYC

Hipployta said:
			
		

> I have it in my cart...just have to checkout and I'll have it LOL.  *sigh*
> 
> You do have the Alti Spike...how's that working out. I have the regular Alti but I rarely wear it.



If you sign up for Saks email, you get a 10% off discount code which can be used on CLs too. If you already used the code on a previous order, just sign up with another email. Code should arrive in a couple of days but don't know if your size will be sold out by then.


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm going to pretend I didn't see this....lucky for me there's no size 35.

:girlwhack:



l.a_girl19 said:


> The mandarin red fairy tale python Bianca 140mm is available on ecomm


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> The mandarin red fairy tale python Bianca 140mm is available on ecomm



Ummmm excuse me my dear, but WHAT is that new avi of yours??!?!?!!    I have been soooo out of touch with CLs lately!


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> Ummmm excuse me my dear, but WHAT is that new avi of yours??!?!?!!    I have been soooo out of touch with CLs lately!



More like what is that I spy in your avi , *C*- I'm dying for all that H goodness, now I see why you've been gone


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> Ummmm excuse me my dear, but WHAT is that new avi of yours??!?!?!!    I have been soooo out of touch with CLs lately!



:giggles:Those are my red croco VPs! I saw your Birkin avis! TDF! Congrats!


----------



## jamidee

I got my summerissima's in the mail today and one shoe has black marks. It looks like someone wore them and rubbed against something like black rubber (door stopper?). The bottom part is like suede material, but isn't suede (I'm actually not sure of the exact material). Anyone know how to get them clean? I'm nervous to try water.


----------



## carlinha

heiress-ox said:


> More like what is that I spy in your avi , *C*- I'm dying for all that H goodness, now I see why you've been gone



hi* heiress-ox*! ::waves::

it's been a while, and yes, as you can see, i have been swept away by the orange side.  i still lurk on here once in a while though, to look at everyone's beauties!  hope you are well!



l.a_girl19 said:


> :giggles:Those are my red croco VPs! I saw your Birkin avis! TDF! Congrats!



ahhhhh   thank you!


----------



## jamidee

carlinha said:
			
		

> hi heiress-ox! ::waves::
> 
> it's been a while, and yes, as you can see, i have been swept away by the orange side.  i still lurk on here once in a while though, to look at everyone's beauties!  hope you are well!
> 
> ahhhhh   thank you!



Hermes!!! Lurveeee


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I got my summerissima's in the mail today and one shoe has black marks. It looks like someone wore them and rubbed against something like black rubber (door stopper?). The bottom part is like suede material, but isn't suede (I'm actually not sure of the exact material). Anyone know how to get them clean? I'm nervous to try water.




why not return them?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> why not return them?



From JJR


----------



## Elise499

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone think the LP spikes on saks look a bit "off"? and what are these? new simples??
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jrx0uCN



These are the Filo, it is a new classic from the fall 2012 collection. It's a Fifi with a platform


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> From JJR





oo--i didn't know you couldn't get them in the US.  seems like they would take care of a defective pair.  just get a suede bar and brush.  might not remove all of the black stains though


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> oo--i didn't know you couldn't get them in the US.  seems like they would take care of a defective pair.  just get a suede bar and brush.  might not remove all of the black stains though



I'm not sure that they are sold out in the US. I just chose to get them overseas. I'll try that! THanks!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Un Bout 100 in Neon Pink on Mytheresa, most sizes available
http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/un-bout-100-patent-detailed-transparent-pumps.html


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> Un Bout 100 in Neon Pink on Mytheresa, most sizes available
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/un-bout-100-patent-detailed-transparent-pumps.html



are there charges coming into the US from mytheresa.com?


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> are there charges coming into the US from mytheresa.com?


Is this the info you're looking for? I found it on their website

3b) Shipment to the USA
 The delivery period for USA is two to four working days. Please note  that we bear the insurance costs of the merchandise as well as the costs  for any accompanying documents. Product prices are shown inclusive of  customs duties and handling fees, but exclusive of German VAT or Sales  Tax.
 Customs duties as well as DHL handling costs will not be refunded in case of a return.


----------



## AEGIS

i kinda want them now...damn it!
is it like pigalle sizing?


----------



## AEGIS

Elise499 said:


> These are the Filo, it is a new classic from the fall 2012 collection. It's a Fifi with a platform





oh yeah--i remember now--that's my grannies nickname...i may get them for that reason alone


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> Un Bout 100 in Neon Pink on Mytheresa, most sizes available
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/un-bout-100-patent-detailed-transparent-pumps.html



They look so cute 
Thank you for the info!


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone gotten the un bout pumps yet?  i am afraid of my feet looking heinous in them


----------



## Faraasha

pixiesparkle said:


> Un Bout 100 in Neon Pink on Mytheresa, most sizes available
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/un-bout-100-patent-detailed-transparent-pumps.html



I'm just happy its not the neon yellow...  ... I've been desperately searching for them and trying to avoid them at the same time...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Elise499 said:


> These are the Filo, it is a new classic from the fall 2012 collection. It's a Fifi with a platform



Thanx for the info Elise.. May i kindly ask you if the Filo is coming in Pot Pourri as the current Fifi in Silver, Black etc..
Tia


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> I'm just happy its not the neon yellow...  ... I've been desperately searching for them and trying to avoid them at the same time...



I like those more than the yellow Farasha 
Btw, i am depressed coz my size is sold out from the Black lace pics and Co


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> has anyone gotten the un bout pumps yet?  i am afraid of my feet looking heinous in them



That's the reason I haven't jumped on them because the pink is definitely calling my name

That and I'd be so sad If I bought for it to only make the sale a month and a half later

Does my Theresa ever have 120mm? I kno it's overseas and most oversea boutiques have the smaller heights instead .


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> Is this the info you're looking for? I found it on their website
> 
> 3b) Shipment to the USA
> The delivery period for USA is two to four working days. Please note  that we bear the insurance costs of the merchandise as well as the costs  for any accompanying documents. Product prices are shown inclusive of  customs duties and handling fees, but exclusive of German VAT or Sales  Tax.
> Customs duties as well as DHL handling costs will not be refunded in case of a return.



Yes. Thanks! I should have looked myself...silly me.


----------



## Elise499

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx for the info Elise.. May i kindly ask you if the Filo is coming in Pot Pourri as the current Fifi in Silver, Black etc..
> Tia



I only saw them in nude so I'm not sure if they are coming in Pot Pourri


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> That's the reason I haven't jumped on them because the pink is definitely calling my name
> 
> That and I'd be so sad If I bought for it to only make the sale *a month and a half later*
> 
> Does my Theresa ever have 120mm? I kno it's overseas and most oversea boutiques have the smaller heights instead .





sigh. yeah i am going to wait.  the jumbo flap is 3k sigh.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> sigh. yeah i am going to wait.  the jumbo flap is 3k sigh.


I know. You had me looking again ... and doing the same thing over the prices. It's ridic. I feel like by the time I want to take the plunge...it'll be 5k! prices keep on rising and rising.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I know. You had me looking again ... and doing the same thing over the prices. It's ridic. I feel like by the time I want to take the plunge...it'll be 5k! prices keep on rising and rising.





it will. and im going vintage.  i am trying to decide if i should get an xl jumbo or a medium/large flap.  they would both serve different functions.  i would like black and then eventually get a taupe xl flap and then i can call it quits!

i was thinking about it last night and almost vomited again but since i don't like Birkins, i figure i have saved myself lol

i better be able to wear that flap everyday until i die


----------



## pixiesparkle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I like those more than the yellow Farasha
> Btw, i am depressed coz my size is sold out from the Black lace pics and Co


What size and which heel height black Picks and Co are you looking for? Last I heard JJR had both the 120mm and 100mm version in size 37 and 37.5 and Syd boutique has the 100mm in larger sizes



jamidee said:


> That's the reason I haven't jumped on them because the pink is definitely calling my name
> 
> That and I'd be so sad If I bought for it to only make the sale a month and a half later
> 
> Does my Theresa ever have 120mm? I kno it's overseas and most oversea boutiques have the smaller heights instead .


Yea i've noticed that as well..same as Syd boutique. I guess people here prefer practical heel height that they can actually walk around in rather than 120 Pigalle/similar last which my SA always refers to as deadly 



AEGIS said:


> sigh. yeah i am going to wait.  the jumbo flap is 3k sigh.





jamidee said:


> I know. You had me looking again ... and doing the same thing over the prices. It's ridic. I feel like by the time I want to take the plunge...it'll be 5k! prices keep on rising and rising.


Are you referring to Chanel jumbo flap? I know 3k is a lot but I envy the ladies from Eu/US...the jumbo flap in Australia is *5700AUD* now  and before that it was 4700AUD+ for a longgggg time!!! ridiculous IMO..I'd rather add a few more k and get a Kelly or Birkin


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> What size and which heel height black Picks and Co are you looking for? Last I heard JJR had both the 120mm and 100mm version in size 37 and 37.5 and Syd boutique has the 100mm in larger sizes
> 
> Yea i've noticed that as well..same as Syd boutique. I guess people here prefer practical heel height that they can actually walk around in rather than 120 Pigalle/similar last which my SA always refers to as deadly
> 
> Are you referring to Chanel jumbo flap? I know 3k is a lot but I envy the ladies from Eu/US...the jumbo flap in Australia is 5700AUD now  and before that it was 4700AUD+ for a longgggg time!!! ridiculous IMO..I'd rather add a few more k and get a Kelly or Birkin



Yea I have two pigalle 120mm and they are alright for an evening but definitely not able to run in them... The next day I have to revert to 100mms because my ankles are sore. My 100mms are so comfy I can lightly job! And dance! And whatever else my heart wants to do...  It's wonderful! The only draw back is the 120mms sex appeal... That steep pitch just gets me. So when it comes to piggies or any similar style that I won't get A LOT of wear out of I think I'll go 120mm. And the ankle strap on the picks and co and bis IMO scream 120mm... I want both so we'll see what height I end up with. 

Currently I've been stuck in bed with a thrown out back so I shouldn't be thinking about heels at all let alone high steep heels!


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I like those more than the yellow Farasha
> Btw, i am depressed coz my size is sold out from the Black lace pics and Co



Have you tried Coco Pari??   They have the Black lace Picks and Co 120....  I'm trying to avoid them myself.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> has anyone gotten the un bout pumps yet?  i am afraid of my feet looking heinous in them



I would think that if you look good in Pigalle then you would look good in Un Bout.

$3K for a jumbo is high but now they're nearly $5000 retail!!??!!!   I'm also going vintage if I get any more.  I only have 3 so far but I'm happy with the 3   I would like to add black patent M/L Classic flap GHW....where art thou??


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> Yea I have two pigalle 120mm and they are alright for an evening but definitely not able to run in them... The next day I have to revert to 100mms because my ankles are sore. My 100mms are so comfy I can lightly job! And dance! And whatever else my heart wants to do...  It's wonderful! The only draw back is the 120mms sex appeal... That steep pitch just gets me. So when it comes to piggies or any similar style that I won't get A LOT of wear out of I think I'll go 120mm.


I'm trying so desperately not to regret ordering my nude picks and co in 100mm..I too think the 120 is much sexier..My pigalle spikes 100 just does not look as good as 120 no matter how I look at them =( .I originally got the 120mm Picks and Co on hold, but after reading so many comments about them somehow being even steeper than the Pigalle 120 (maybe the heel height varies a little?) and that they are impossible to even stand in I freaked and changed to the 100 instead. My DF persuaded me to get the 100 as well..My SA hasn't posted the shoes yet but I think it's too late to turn back now...

On another note, my Fifis are all 100mm but they look just as sexy as the Pigalle because their heels are much thinner, giving the illusion that the heels are higher


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> I'm trying so desperately not to regret ordering my nude picks and co in 100mm..I too think the 120 is much sexier..My pigalle spikes 100 just does not look as good as 120 no matter how I look at them =( .I originally got the 120mm Picks and Co on hold, but after reading so many comments about them somehow being even steeper than the Pigalle 120 (maybe the heel height varies a little?) and that they are impossible to even stand in I freaked and changed to the 100 instead. My DF persuaded me to get the 100 as well..My SA hasn't posted the shoes yet but I think it's too late to turn back now...
> 
> On another note, my Fifis are all 100mm but they look just as sexy as the Pigalle because their heels are much thinner, giving the illusion that the heels are higher



The picks and co 120 is steeper than the pigalle 120?! I haven't heard this? I wonder why?  I have the black spike pigalle in 120 which I wear often.. And am waiting for the spike red pigalle 100... Are they much less sexy? Maybe I should do 120mm...


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> The picks and co 120 is steeper than the pigalle 120?! I haven't heard this? I wonder why?  I have the black spike pigalle in 120 which I wear often.. And am waiting for the spike red pigalle 100... Are they much less sexy? Maybe I should do 120mm...





i remember stilly saying that lucifer bow is steeper than regular piggies.  which is why i am concerned.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I would think that if you look good in Pigalle then you would look good in Un Bout.
> 
> $3K for a jumbo is high but now they're nearly $5000 retail!!??!!!   I'm also going vintage if I get any more.  I only have 3 so far but I'm happy with the 3   I would like to add black patent M/L Classic flap GHW....where art thou??



only 3? lol that is a good collection IMO.  i have small and medium flaps. im ready for jumbo.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> The picks and co 120 is steeper than the pigalle 120?! I haven't heard this? I wonder why?  I have the black spike pigalle in 120 which I wear often.. And am waiting for the spike red pigalle 100... Are they much less sexy? Maybe I should do 120mm...


If I remember correctly **Fumi** was the one who told me that cos I PMed her about the comfort level since she bought both versions in 120..I figured 100 is a safe option as I managed to try them on at the boutique and the lace part does not hold as well as leather. For my next Pigalle purchase maybe I'll try 120. I actually have never tried the 120 on in person because Syd boutique always gets them in 100..they seem to think the 120 won't sell or just decided to save customers the pain by not ordering them..My SA in particular always tells me to stay away from 120..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

pixiesparkle said:


> What size and which heel height black Picks and Co are you looking for? Last I heard JJR had both the 120mm and 100mm version in size 37 and 37.5 and Syd boutique has the 100mm in larger sizes
> n



I am looking for size 38.5 
Than you hun.







ladies plz advice, shall i get the Blue-Green very mix or Yolanda?
I want to wear them not to keepm at my closet 
Do Yolanda looks good as Lady peep.


----------



## pixiesparkle

AEGIS said:


> only 3? that is a good collection.  i have small and medium flaps. im ready for jumbo.


You definitely should!!!. I  I find my M/L flaps can't store very much (pretty much just my long wallet and lipstick) but the jumbo is much roomier and more practical. If you can find  the older style jumbo flap that'd be even better, I personally don't like the double flaps on the jumbo..makes it wayyy too heavy


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> only 3? lol that is a good collection IMO.  i have small and medium flaps. im ready for jumbo.



You ladies are lucky. I have no flaps


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly *Fumi* was the one who told me that cos I PMed her about the comfort level since she bought both versions in 120..I figured 100 is a safe option as I managed to try them on at the boutique and the lace part does not hold as well as leather. For my next Pigalle purchase maybe I'll try 120. I actually have never tried the 120 on in person because Syd boutique always gets them in 100..they seem to think the 120 won't sell or just decided to save customers the pain by not ordering them..My SA in particular always tells me to stay away from 120..



Well, maybe I'll go 100 for the piks and co considering the lace and 120 for the bis. 

IMHO I don't get what the fuss with the 120 is. They are steeper  but they are still pretty comfortable considering. They are my go-to shoe. But I also find bibis pretty comfortable. And bianca 140 not so much. So maybe I'm a weirdo.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i remember stilly saying that lucifer bow is steeper than regular piggies.  which is why i am concerned.



Hmmm weird. I would have thought it was just a piggie base with studs and a bow. I wonder why cl would change the pitch? I've wanted lucifer bows for quite some time. But, I would totally get the metal nodo piggie instead if it makes the sale. 

Now that I'm back on the forum I have more "if they make it, I'm buying" shoes: bis un bout, picks and co, metal nodo pigalle version, watersnake Maggie, fairytale Bianca. 
It just keeps getting worse and worse


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Hmmm weird. I would have thought it was just a piggie base with studs and a bow. I wonder why cl would change the pitch? I've wanted lucifer bows for quite some time. But, I would totally get the metal nodo piggie instead if it makes the sale.
> 
> Now that I'm back on the forum I have more "if they make it, I'm buying" shoes: bis un bout, picks and co, metal nodo pigalle version, watersnake Maggie, fairytale Bianca.
> It just keeps getting worse and worse



Girl, i've been patiently waiting :ninja:, if the metal nodo pigalle and watersnake maggie go on sale they will be mine in a heart beat! I haven't seen too many of the maggies on the forum, so fingers are crossed that enough will make it to sale, roll on june!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..































The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
So Chic but 6000 $$$$$


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
> So Chic but 6000 $$$$$



omgooodnesss!!! They're all soo fierce


----------



## boxermomof2

I want to post comparison shots of my hot pink pigalle plato 120 & Fluo pink pigalle 100. 
I'm completely in love with the fluo pink!!! I'm so happy I grabbed these before they sold out.  I was worried the two pinks would be too close in color, but as you can see they are two very different pinks. The fluo pink is closer to coral.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
> So Chic but 6000 $$$$$



ooohh Love those strassed Dafs and silver/gold spiked pigalle flats.


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AEGIS

boxermomof2 said:


> I want to post comparison shots of my hot pink pigalle plato 120 & Fluo pink pigalle 100.
> I'm completely in love with the fluo pink!!! I'm so happy I grabbed these before they sold out.  I was worried the two pinks would be too close in color, but as you can see they are two very different pinks. The fluo pink is closer to coral.





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
> So Chic but 6000 $$$$$






thanks so much for the comparison pics ladies!  i like those pink pigalle platos more than the fluro actually


----------



## boxermomof2

AEGIS said:


> thanks so much for the comparison pics ladies!  i like those pink pigalle platos more than the fluro actually



The pink are more classic, the fluo are just plain fun! I'm going to have fun pairing them with bright colors and a great summer tan.


----------



## AEGIS

boxermomof2 said:


> The pink are more classic, the fluo are just plain fun! I'm going to have fun pairing them with bright colors and a great summer tan.





it's going to look great!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> Girl, i've been patiently waiting :ninja:, if the metal nodo pigalle and watersnake maggie go on sale they will be mine in a heart beat! I haven't seen too many of the maggies on the forum, so fingers are crossed that enough will make it to sale, roll on june!


Don't we wear the same size??
Or are you in the 38 range?


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
> So Chic but 6000 $$$$$


I don't know how I feel about the feet upclose in the bis un bout... how did you feel about it?


----------



## heychar

boxermomof2 said:


> I want to post comparison shots of my hot pink pigalle plato 120 & Fluo pink pigalle 100.
> I'm completely in love with the fluo pink!!! I'm so happy I grabbed these before they sold out.  I was worried the two pinks would be too close in color, but as you can see they are two very different pinks. The fluo pink is closer to coral.



This thread does bad things I want the pink fluo piggies now!  such a pretty colour!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you Ladies, i am debating between Yolanda vs Very mix in Blue-Green Pot Pourri.. 





jamidee said:


> I don't know how I feel about the feet upclose in the bis un bout... how did you feel about it?



I didn't like them although the color is Amazing IRL, actually the plastic/PVC sides aren't skin-friendsly material.


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you Ladies, i am debating between Yolanda vs Very mix in Blue-Green Pot Pourri..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them although the color is Amazing IRL, actually the plastic/PVC sides aren't skin-friendsly material.


That's the mandarin red ? 

Skin-friendly as in it doesn't move well?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Anyone?


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you Ladies, i am debating between Yolanda vs Very mix in Blue-Green Pot Pourri..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them although the color is Amazing IRL, actually the plastic/PVC sides aren't skin-friendsly material.


I personally like the LP style better, but the yolanda looks so much more comfortable.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?



HOLY :censor:!!!! I may have just died a little.


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?


Wow. THIS I LOVE. What style is this!?!? WEDDING SHOES


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
> So Chic but 6000 $$$$$




I love you for posting these!!


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> Wow. THIS I LOVE. What style is this!?!? WEDDING SHOES



Its the Fifi strass and spikes from the eu website..

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/uk_en/homepage/fifi-strass-spikes.html


----------



## fumi

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
> So Chic but 6000 $$$$$




Wow!  I want them all!
Thank you so much for posting these, Seductive!


----------



## fumi

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?



LOVE these!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jamidee said:


> That's the mandarin red ?
> 
> Skin-friendly as in it doesn't move well?



Yes,so stiff n it hurts !!!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> The picks and co 120 is steeper than the pigalle 120?! I haven't heard this? I wonder why?  I have the black spike pigalle in 120 which I wear often.. And am waiting for the spike red pigalle 100... Are they much less sexy? Maybe I should do 120mm...





pixiesparkle said:


> If I remember correctly **Fumi** was the one who told me that cos I PMed her about the comfort level since she bought both versions in 120..I figured 100 is a safe option as I managed to try them on at the boutique and the lace part does not hold as well as leather. For my next Pigalle purchase maybe I'll try 120. I actually have never tried the 120 on in person because Syd boutique always gets them in 100..they seem to think the 120 won't sell or just decided to save customers the pain by not ordering them..My SA in particular always tells me to stay away from 120..



The rose gold/lace Picks and Co 120mm is steeper than the regular black Pigalle as well as the black lace Picks and Co.

Here are comparison shots:













As you can see, the rose gold lace Picks is just a _bit_ higher than the black Picks. But I can definitely feel the difference in my ankles after standing in them.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

No problem Ladies.
I love the Fifi.. still don't know to get them or no !!!!
I had enough sky-high Loubies


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> No problem Ladies.
> I love the Fifi.. still don't know to get them or no !!!!
> I had enough sky-high Loubies



I thought the Fifi was only 100mm? 

Theyre too gorgeous to pass up!!.. Im no sound of reason!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Don't we wear the same size??
> Or are you in the 38 range?



No - you won't have any competition from me, I'm part of the big foot club, 41/41.5 and willing to pad a 42 if it comes to it 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am looking for size 38.5
> Than you hun.
> 
> 
> ladies plz advice, shall i get the Blue-Green very mix or Yolanda?
> I want to wear them not to keepm at my closet
> Do Yolanda looks good as Lady peep.



I think for wearability, I'd choose the Yolanda as they're more comfortable in the long run and you would probably wear them more. However, the Very Mix is just


----------



## jenayb

For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...



Yay, love them  the black is so wearable; they look great on you!


----------



## fumi

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...



So gorgeous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...



soo many beautiful strass and spiked pair to look at today


----------



## demicouture

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...



STUNNING!


----------



## demicouture

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Just a Quick review of some shots i took thorough my Boutique visits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gold Ring Crystal Daffs are Unbelievable IRL !!!!
> So Chic but 6000 $$$$$




thank you so much for sharing!
i love the spikey un bout sling (?)


----------



## heychar

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...



I need these in my life  TDF is the Bridget back coming back as well?


----------



## demicouture

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?




i've been resisting these, they are so HOT... in all gold i might have to get them:giggles:


----------



## demicouture

I finally tracked down the *PICKS&CO* in black in my size and the 100 heel.
tried on the 120 heel in saks durig my travels and was so close to getting them, then realised the prize difference with Europe and that i might prefer the 100 heel so i called up Paris... hopefully the size will fit!
will report back when i get them!!


----------



## jenayb

heychar said:


> I need these in my life  TDF is the Bridget back coming back as well?


 
I have not personally heard word on the Bridget, but that would really be amazing if that particular style were re-released.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> I have not personally heard word on the Bridget, but that would really be amazing if that particular style were re-released.



Hi Jenay, long time no see.
Why did you hide those Black VM from us.
The look so HOT on you


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Jenay, long time no see.
> Why did you hide those Black VM from us.
> The look so HOT on you


 
:giggles:


----------



## heychar

jenaywins said:


> I have not personally heard word on the Bridget, but that would really be amazing if that particular style were re-released.



Aaaah a girl can dream


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...



wow



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?


double wow


----------



## pixiesparkle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?


  gorgeous!! I wonder if I should get these or the Fifi strass without spikes???


jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...


  oh no..My heart is screaming for these too..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

pixiesparkle said:


> gorgeous!! I wonder if I should get these or the Fifi strass without spikes???
> 
> oh no..My heart is screaming for these too..



Strass n Spikes Lady !!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

demicouture said:


> i've been resisting these, they are so HOT... in all gold i might have to get them:giggles:



I adore the Gold Pot Pourri, but since i have the Gold Bridgets Back.
No use of getting the Gold FIFI.
If you don't have a true Gold pair, Get the FIFIs in Gold and you'll never regret it


----------



## heychar




----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


>



wooooooow!!


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I adore the Gold Pot Pourri, but since i have the Gold Bridgets Back.
> No use of getting the Gold FIFI.
> If you don't have a true Gold pair, Get the FIFIs in Gold and you'll never regret it



Please post pics of your gold Bridgets back!! 
So the Gold strass/spikes combo comes in the VM, Yolanda and Fifi?


----------



## amd_tan

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...


----------



## blueeyeskelli

heychar said:


>




are these the ones you were telling me about today? september?


----------



## heychar

blueeyeskelli said:


> are these the ones you were telling me about today? september?



I think they might be actually! Pics are from instagram!


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Please post pics of your gold Bridgets back!!
> So the Gold strass/spikes combo comes in the VM, Yolanda and Fifi?




gold pot pourri came in Very Mix before but not this season, only green, black, silver so I think same goes for yolanda and fifi


----------



## amd_tan

PetitColibri said:


> gold pot pourri came in Very Mix before but not this season, only green, black, silver so I think same goes for yolanda and fifi


Thanks hun


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...



So gorgeous! They look amazeballs on you!


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:
			
		

>



WOW @ the Daffodile!! Do you know anything about it? Is that suede or velvet? It looks good, but I just can't tell. I think I love the color! ;-D


----------



## amd_tan

Do you lovelies think that the Python Fairytale, esp. the Mandarin Red, might go on sale? I am tempted to go for them but if I could get them on sale that would be awesome! 
Has anyone been successful in getting sale shoes via email orders from Paris? Xo


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> WOW @ the Daffodile!! Do you know anything about it? Is that suede or velvet? It looks good, but I just can't tell. I think I love the color! ;-D



Def looks more like velvet


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> WOW @ the Daffodile!! Do you know anything about it? Is that suede or velvet? It looks good, but I just can't tell. I think I love the color! ;-D



I have no idea there was no info with the pics it looks like a metallic velvet to me but I really cant tell


----------



## jamidee

ohh I want to see a pic of the green fifi spike and strass!


----------



## Zophie

fumi said:


> The rose gold/lace Picks and Co 120mm is steeper than the regular black Pigalle as well as the black lace Picks and Co.
> 
> Here are comparison shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the rose gold lace Picks is just a _bit_ higher than the black Picks. But I can definitely feel the difference in my ankles after standing in them.


 

I got my gold Picks and returned them. I could barely walk in the house in them, let alone go out in public. I'm pretty good at walking in heels, but they were just too high for me. In fact, my ankle even hurt a little after having them on for 2 minutes.  I took a couple pics I'll post later though.


----------



## Syams

i have been looking hi and low for a yolanda in both gold and blue green in size 35.5 or 36 but to no avail...


----------



## gymangel812

amd_tan said:


> Do you lovelies think that the Python Fairytale, esp. the Mandarin Red, might go on sale? I am tempted to go for them but if I could get them on sale that would be awesome!
> Has anyone been successful in getting sale shoes via email orders from Paris? Xo


exotics usually take a full year before they are on sale. you won't be able to get paris to send you exotics if you are in the US.


----------



## gymangel812

Syams said:


> i have been looking hi and low for a yolanda in both gold and blue green in size 35.5 or 36 but to no avail...


did you try madison for the gold?


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


>



that lady peep is heinous


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> that lady peep is heinous


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> that lady peep is heinous



That was my thought too. It is just awful.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> that lady peep is heinous





  Not a fan either!!


----------



## dbeth

Mod pics of Bianca & Banane.  As for the Mango Watersnake Banane, I thought for sure I was going to buy these but I wasn't feeling it once I saw them in person. I like them, but don't LOVE them. Not enough to pay $1,200+.

I did come home with one out of these 3!!!








Turq. patent Bianca







Red patent Banane


----------



## 318Platinum

dbeth said:
			
		

> Mod pics of Bianca & Banane.  As for the Mango Watersnake Banane, I thought for sure I was going to buy these but I wasn't feeling it once I saw them in person. I like them, but don't LOVE them. Not enough to pay $1,200+.
> 
> I did come home with one out of these 3!!!
> 
> Turq. patent Bianca
> 
> Red patent Banane



That Turq. Bianca is TDF!!! ;-D can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> that lady peep is heinous



I agree. The two tone is cheapening the shoe. Gagg


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Mod pics of Bianca & Banane.  As for the Mango Watersnake Banane, I thought for sure I was going to buy these but I wasn't feeling it once I saw them in person. I like them, but don't LOVE them. Not enough to pay $1,200+.
> 
> I did come home with one out of these 3!!!
> 
> Turq. patent Bianca
> 
> Red patent Banane



I love the shape of the banane! Finally a LPesque shoe I can wear!


----------



## dbeth

My new goods! I'll post more pics in the Purchase thread.

Red patent Banane!! My favorite of the three! LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!   My mouth literally dropped when I saw them in person at the boutique. 













From Saks, Black Patent Banane-- last pair available in my size, totally lucked out on these! This is my only black pair of CL , I sold my black Madame Claude.













From BG.com, Hot pink patent 120mm Pigalle Plato!!!!  Finally I have a pair of piggies!!! I can't do 120 with no platform, but the platos are perfect for me. I have been watching the hot pink patent on the websites, but they sold out so fast & my size finally popped up and I grabbed it.

This color is AMAZING!! It's the hardest to capture the true color, I took tons of pics and still couldn't get the exact color.


----------



## dbeth

318Platinum said:


> That Turq. Bianca is TDF!!! ;-D can't wait to see what you got!



 Isn't it? It was hard to walk away from these. But I chose the hot pink piggies instead.



jamidee said:


> I love the shape of the banane! Finally a LPesque shoe I can wear!




 Agree!  The only lady peep I would consider buying is the gold spikes (like I had) or a strass. Not a fan of the 150mm, not the easiest to walk in.


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> My new goods! I'll post more pics in the Purchase thread.
> 
> Red patent Banane!! My favorite of the three! LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!   My mouth literally dropped when I saw them in person at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Saks, Black Patent Banane-- last pair available in my size, totally lucked out on these! This is my only black pair of CL , I sold my black Madame Claude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From BG.com, Hot pink patent 120mm Pigalle Plato!!!!  Finally I have a pair of piggies!!! I can't do 120 with no platform, but the platos are perfect for me. I have been watching the hot pink patent on the websites, but they sold out so fast & my size finally popped up and I grabbed it.
> 
> This color is AMAZING!! It's the hardest to capture the true color, I took tons of pics and still couldn't get the exact color.



So gorgeous! Love the Bananes and PP!!! When did you get the hot pink Pigalle Plato? I can't seem to find them on the site!
Congrats!


----------



## HeelAddict

dbeth said:
			
		

> My new goods! I'll post more pics in the Purchase thread.
> 
> Red patent Banane!! My favorite of the three! LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!   My mouth literally dropped when I saw them in person at the boutique.
> 
> From Saks, Black Patent Banane-- last pair available in my size, totally lucked out on these! This is my only black pair of CL , I sold my black Madame Claude.
> 
> From BG.com, Hot pink patent 120mm Pigalle Plato!!!!  Finally I have a pair of piggies!!! I can't do 120 with no platform, but the platos are perfect for me. I have been watching the hot pink patent on the websites, but they sold out so fast & my size finally popped up and I grabbed it.
> 
> This color is AMAZING!! It's the hardest to capture the true color, I took tons of pics and still couldn't get the exact color.



Wow stunning! I adore the red patent banane-I think I need these in my life! What's the sizing like?


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> So gorgeous! Love the Bananes and PP!!! When did you get the hot pink Pigalle Plato? I can't seem to find them on the site!
> Congrats!



I am sure they were a return. It was the only pair available in all sizes and colors. (also comes in white & nude patent I think.) I had been watching them for awhile and then they sold out fairly fast. I was checking BG.com last week and I about died when I saw my size, so I jumped on it.



HeelAddict said:


> Wow stunning! I adore the red patent banane-I think I need these in my life! What's the sizing like?



CL TTS, but I did find that my nude patent bananes stretched a bit. But not so bad to where a foot petal won't resolve it.


----------



## amd_tan

gymangel812 said:


> exotics usually take a full year before they are on sale. you won't be able to get paris to send you exotics if you are in the US.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> I am sure they were a return. It was the only pair available in all sizes and colors. (also comes in white & nude patent I think.) I had been watching them for awhile and then they sold out fairly fast. I was checking BG.com last week and I about died when I saw my size, so I jumped on it.



You're so lucky!! They are sold out everywhere that I've looked.
Congrats again!


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> You're so lucky!! They are sold out everywhere that I've looked.
> Congrats again!



Thanks! Yes, I was lucky. And this was the color I wanted, I didn't want nude since I have nude patent VP & Bananes & white would be to hard to keep clean.


----------



## HeelAddict

dbeth said:
			
		

> CL TTS, but I did find that my nude patent bananes stretched a bit. But not so bad to where a foot petal won't resolve it.



Thanks so much dbeth! In off to track me down some CL's


----------



## dbeth

HeelAddict said:


> Thanks so much dbeth! In off to track me down some CL's



Your welcome! Let me know if I can help you out.......there are not to many places that got the red patent.


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Mod pics of Bianca & Banane.  As for the Mango Watersnake Banane, I thought for sure I was going to buy these but I wasn't feeling it once I saw them in person. I like them, but don't LOVE them. Not enough to pay $1,200+.
> 
> I did come home with one out of these 3!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turq. patent Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red patent Banane



I already commented on your lovely finds in the purchases thread, but I do love these turq Biancas too, you're right I'm not too much a fan of the watersnake Banane I definitely think you made the right decision! Ps, love the sweats with them too


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> I already commented on your lovely finds in the purchases thread, but I do love these turq Biancas too, you're right I'm not too much a fan of the watersnake Banane I definitely think you made the right decision! Ps, love the sweats with them too



  I know, super stylish.


----------



## AEGIS

those exotic banane are very nice *dbeth*.  im glad you found two pairs that you really love


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *D*!  Those are beautiful on you ---- the color....amazing


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> Thanks! Yes, I was lucky. And this was the color I wanted, I didn't want nude since I have nude patent VP & Bananes & white would be to hard to keep clean.


Did you take the PPs in your CL TTS? xo


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> Did you take the PPs in your CL TTS? xo




No, I took 1/2 size down. 39.5 for the PP.  Fits perfect!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> those exotic banane are very nice *dbeth*.  im glad you found two pairs that you really love




Thanks aegis!! 




Dessye said:


> Congrats *D*!  Those are beautiful on you ---- the color....amazing



Thanks Dessye, which ones?? The red?


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> No, I took 1/2 size down. 39.5 for the PP.  Fits perfect!!



Did you take 39.5 in the Bananes too? And do you have slightly wide feet?
Xoxo


----------



## Syams

gymangel812 said:


> did you try madison for the gold?



yurp..smallest is 36.5.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

dbeth said:


> Isn't it? It was hard to walk away from these. But I chose the hot pink piggies instead.
> 
> Agree!  The only lady peep I would consider buying is the gold spikes (like I had) or a strass. Not a fan of the 150mm, not the easiest to walk in.



I love your RED PATENT BANANE..TDF


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, here are the Silver Yolanda/Fifi Pot Pourri ..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait 
I am in love..
Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.


----------



## Nadin22

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait
> I am in love..
> Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.



WOW, you look awesome!


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait
> I am in love..
> Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.




Gorgeous hun! The Isoldes look great on you!


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, here are the Silver Yolanda/Fifi Pot Pourri ..




THE YOLANDA SILVER!!! MY DREAM SHOE COME TO REALITYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

amd_tan said:


> Please post pics of your gold Bridgets back!!
> So the Gold strass/spikes combo comes in the VM, Yolanda and Fifi?



Ye is season they brought back the Gold PotPOurri in FIFI, YOLANDA AND VERYMIX.

Here you go ..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Nadin22 said:


> WOW, you look awesome!



Thank you Nadine, thats so kind of you 



Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous hun! The Isoldes look great on you!





Faraasha said:


> THE YOLANDA SILVER!!! MY DREAM SHOE COME TO REALITYYYYYYY!!!! :



Thank you hayati Farashaa, i planning to get yolanda and FIFI.
Which one do you like more in Silver?


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you Nadine, thats so kind of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hayati Farashaa, i planning to get yolanda and FIFI.
> Which one do you like more in Silver?





The Yolanda!!!!! I love it!!...


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Faraasha said:


> THE YOLANDA SILVER!!! MY DREAM SHOE COME TO REALITYYYYYYY!!!!




i need this!! ( let me wipe away my dribble) they look amazing on you


----------



## blueeyeskelli

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ye is season they brought back the Gold PotPOurri in FIFI, YOLANDA AND VERYMIX.
> 
> Here you go ..




oh my!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heychar

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ye is season they brought back the Gold PotPOurri in FIFI, YOLANDA AND VERYMIX.
> 
> Here you go ..



 I need these in silver! aahh one day


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ye is season they brought back the Gold PotPOurri in FIFI, YOLANDA AND VERYMIX.
> 
> Here you go ..



OMG they are so beautiful!!  Just like jewels on feet...so sparkly and pretty!!
Thanks for posting hun xo


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, here are the Silver Yolanda/Fifi Pot Pourri ..



SO STUNNING!!!! 
I love them in the Yolanda! 
So much potpourri eye candy recently!!


----------



## HeelAddict

dbeth said:
			
		

> Your welcome! Let me know if I can help you out.......there are not to many places that got the red patent.



Oh do you know where they are available? I live in the uk but can always do a mail order. I've been looking for a red patent pair of peeptoes and those banane's are just to die for x


----------



## l.a_girl19

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ye is season they brought back the Gold PotPOurri in FIFI, YOLANDA AND VERYMIX.
> 
> Here you go ..



 AMAZING!!! I wish they would bring back this gold potpourri strass on the Very Mix and Bridgets Back again!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ye is season they brought back the Gold PotPOurri in FIFI, YOLANDA AND VERYMIX.
> 
> Here you go ..



Those are soooo TDF!!! By the ways, the fish look like they're in awe too! Haha


----------



## AEGIS

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait
> I am in love..
> Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.




amazing!


----------



## heiress-ox

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait
> I am in love..
> Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.



Absolutely AMAZING 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, here are the Silver Yolanda/Fifi Pot Pourri ..



I love the silver Yolandas, so beautiful!


----------



## NANI1972

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, here are the Silver Yolanda/Fifi Pot Pourri ..



Thanks for the photo! These are gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

dirtyaddiction said:


> Those are soooo TDF!!! By the ways, the fish look like they're in awe too! Haha



lol! They do I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

amd_tan said:


> OMG they are so beautiful!!  Just like jewels on feet...so sparkly and pretty!!
> Thanks for posting hun xo



Oh yeah the GOLD pot pourri is TDF.
I can't stop looking at any style in this particular color!!!!
thanks sweetie


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> Did you take 39.5 in the Bananes too? And do you have slightly wide feet?
> Xoxo



No I took them in my regular CL size, 40. But one of my pair is a 39.5, a bit tight, but it will stretch.




^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I love your RED PATENT BANANE..TDF



Thanks Seductive! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, here are the Silver Yolanda/Fifi Pot Pourri ..



  Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait
> I am in love..
> Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.



Hotness!!!!  I have the gold HL skirt, it's so pretty!




HeelAddict said:


> Oh do you know where they are available? I live in the uk but can always do a mail order. I've been looking for a red patent pair of peeptoes and those banane's are just to die for x



The South Coast Plaza boutique, but I think a few others got the red patent too. My friend is interested so I know she was going to call or email because they were out of her size. I can let you know when I talk to her next!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Those are soooo TDF!!! By the ways, the fish look like they're in awe too! Haha


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

amd_tan said:


> SO STUNNING!!!!
> I love them in the Yolanda!
> So much potpourri eye candy recently!!:



I am planning to get the Green Yolanda pot pourri.
and the Silver FIFI 



l.a_girl19 said:


> AMAZING!!! I wish they would bring back this gold potpourri strass on the Very Mix and Bridgets Back again!!



If so, i will get the Black BB too 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Those are soooo TDF!!! By the ways, the fish look like they're in awe too! Haha



LOL, thats true, they seems to be amazed by my shoes too !!!



AEGIS said:


> amazing!



Thanx Hun.



heiress-ox said:


> Absolutely AMAZING
> 
> I love the silver Yolandas, so beautiful!



Thank you 



NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for the photo! These are gorgeous!



Thanx Nani


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am planning to get the Green Yolanda pot pourri.
> and the Silver FIFI


Do you think the Silver VM might be a little much?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

amd_tan said:


> Do you think the Silver VM might be a little much?



No but in fact i saw the green pot pourri of the UN PALACE HEEL.
and its amazing !!!!
i feel the yolanda will look more flashy than the Silver Yolanda!


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Thanks aegis!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dessye, which ones?? The red?



All are amazing but the red is the most amazing --- the color just pops! Loves it!!!


----------



## Dessye

Your mod pics are gorgeous - SeDUcTive!!!  Can't wait to see your green Yolandas!!  Those will be absolutely astounding!


----------



## HeelAddict

dbeth said:
			
		

> The South Coast Plaza boutique, but I think a few others got the red patent too. My friend is interested so I know she was going to call or email because they were out of her size. I can let you know when I talk to her next!



Thanks so much dbeth that would be really helpful


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> Your mod pics are gorgeous - SeDUcTive!!!  Can't wait to see your green Yolandas!!  Those will be absolutely astounding!



Thank you Dessye.
BTW, where is your reveal Lady !!!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> All are amazing but the red is the most amazing --- the color just pops! Loves it!!!




Ahhhh, yes! I thought it was the red.   I see that you have black banane on your wish list.......perhaps you may like to add the red too?


----------



## dbeth

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you Dessye.
> BTW, where is your reveal Lady !!!




I know!!! I have been waiting for ages! I am out of a Costco jumbo box of popcorn.

Cmon Dessye!!


----------



## barashinda

Where ARE these? They're not on the European or US websites?? Sooooo gorgeous!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, here are the Silver Yolanda/Fifi Pot Pourri ..


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> I have no idea there was no info with the pics it looks like a metallic velvet to me but I really cant tell



I found out that it isn't velvet, it's a Metallic Leopard printed fabric!!! I still want to know what kind of fabric, but a sigh of relief that it isn't velvet!!  Leopard print??? I have been wanting an animal-print Daff for a while now, and this may be her!!


----------



## amd_tan

I can't wait for the Fall collection to come out already!! So many exciting styles to look forward to! 
Time to start saving up!


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> I found out that it isn't velvet, it's a Metallic Leopard printed fabric!!! I still want to know what kind of fabric, but a sigh of relief that it isn't velvet!!  Leopard print??? I have been wanting an animal-print Daff for a while now, and this may be her!!



Leopard print??!! ummm hello potential new shoe to add to my F/W wishlist


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> I can't wait for the Fall collection to come out already!! So many exciting styles to look forward to!
> Time to start saving up!



I'm looking forward to them as well!!.. All those piggies and their spikes!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> I'm looking forward to them as well!!.. All those piggies and their spikes!



You Devil, whats coming up for fall!!!!!
Mean Ladies


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

barashinda said:


> Where ARE these? They're not on the European or US websites?? Sooooo gorgeous!



The FIFI is on the EU website.
But Yolanda is available  in London Boutiques.
HTH.


----------



## pink_fluff

I've just received an invitation to view the Fall collection in London in a couple of weeks but i'm unable to go Boo!! Does anyone know if the collection is available to view online? TIA!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait
> I am in love..
> Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.



wow!! Awesome!! You look fab *SeDuCTive*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oh ladies, everyday I discover new blogs where show a lot of our Louboutin pictures :S

http://love-louboutin.tumblr.com/

I think we should mark our pics...

I don't mind people see  my pics but I've received comments on my blog about those pictures are not mine when I take and use my own pics with my OWN things ush:


----------



## Syams

ladies, if any of u come across the yolanda pot pourri in gold and green size 36, do let me know!! i've checked across the continent and back, no luck!


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Leopard print??!! ummm hello potential new shoe to add to my F/W wishlist



I know, right!!!? I'm def. gonna have to see it IRL to have a final decision on it, though. I still want to know what type of fabric i'm dealing with.


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> I know, right!!!? I'm def. gonna have to see it IRL to have a final decision on it, though. I still want to know what type of fabric i'm dealing with.



I agree it kinda looks abit like chainmail to me!


----------



## Faraasha

Just got a picture of these on my email from our boutique in Dubai... Wasn't sure if anyone saw these but I thought it looked beautiful...


----------



## Kayapo97

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> A quick shot while i was trying my Herve Leger Rose Gold Dress with my Nude Isolde! Couldn't wait
> I am in love..
> Excuse me for the Bad Lighting of the Hotel room.


SeDuCTive,

Looks like a amazing combo of HL and CL you have going on there. Would love to see some more pictures in better lighting to see the colours. I am sure you would have knocked them dead with that outfit. Did you have fun?!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, anyone knows the name of the new "New Simple" with Fifi last? TIA


----------



## fumi

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, anyone knows the name of the new "New Simple" with Fifi last? TIA



Do you mean the Fifi with a platform? It 's called Filo.


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Do you mean the Fifi with a platform? It 's called Filo.


 
These:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ification-thread-414111-236.html#post21711829

post ##3526 

I tried to post the link to the Saks page but it doesn't work. 

TIA


----------



## fumi

nillacobain said:


> These:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=250561&LSsid=oGj7akNVsTg
> 
> TIA


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


>


 

Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

Anyone hve the un bout in 100mm?


----------



## beckybenett

any of you ladies know what the fall collection will look like for some of the classics? im hoping to find a pair for my wedding.. nothing strass and over 1k? :wondering


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I also would love to know more about the fall collection-- classics or more crazy pieces. I didn't see anything about Fall in the reference thread, have pics of Fall styles been posted here yet? I went back about 10 pages but didn't see anything. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## heychar

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I also would love to know more about the fall collection-- classics or more crazy pieces. I didn't see anything about Fall in the reference thread, have pics of Fall styles been posted here yet? I went back about 10 pages but didn't see anything. Thanks in advance!!



I posted a couple of pics here of leopard and red spikes LP, Metallic leopard Daffodile, Red spiked on red patent LP amongst some other that were in a group shot! Sorry I haven't linked it I'm on my ip4 and it's super slow!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Couldn't resist those!
I just got these Ladies..
Stunning IRL!


----------



## fumi

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!



Congrats! They are stunning


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

heychar said:


> I posted a couple of pics here of leopard and red spikes LP, Metallic leopard Daffodile, Red spiked on red patent LP amongst some other that were in a group shot! Sorry I haven't linked it I'm on my ip4 and it's super slow!



Thank you! Yes I saw those pics posted earlier. So those are the only styles reported thus far for Fall? Thanks!!


----------



## heychar

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you! Yes I saw those pics posted earlier. So those are the only styles reported thus far for Fall? Thanks!!



At the moment they are! But I believe the F/W pre-view parties are commencing this week and next so some more pics maybe leaked/released quite soon!


----------



## heychar

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!



So stunning, Congrats


----------



## dbeth

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!




 All these strassed pairs are driving me crazy!!! I need a pair!! Sooo gorgeous, congrats Seductive!!


----------



## dbeth

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!




  Had to come back and look again. Just beautiful. When I do get a strassed pair, I don't know whether to go with silver or gold.


----------



## Louboufan

Wow, those shoes are .


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!



Gasp! Love!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> For anyone interested in the Black Very Mix...


 
Gorgeous *J*!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!



absolutely stunning  i love the golden sparkle with your skintone!


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!




OMG Sweeetyyy this is gorgeous on you!!!! Love love love!!  I didn't like the big strass in the stock pictures but somehow you make them work... They're so beautiful on you!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:
			
		

> OMG Sweeetyyy this is gorgeous on you!!!! Love love love!!  I didn't like the big strass in the stock pictures but somehow you make them work... They're so beautiful on you!



In person, they look so different than stock photos. I didn't like them either but when I saw them in person I gasped and thought oh wow... It makes sense. They are very appealing visually


----------



## jamidee

After seeing dbeth in banane, I need them more than anything! It's sexy enough to be lady peep but made for tall unstable girls like me! 

Now if only they came in fluo pink :sigh:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Couldn't resist those!
> I just got these Ladies..
> Stunning IRL!



WOW!

Omg! Many congrats! These are awesome!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> After seeing dbeth in banane, I need them more than anything! It's sexy enough to be lady peep but made for tall unstable girls like me!
> 
> Now if only they came in fluo pink :sigh:



Agreed, they are perfect for us not so vertically challenged girls! I'm hoping to find a pair too!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> In person, they look so different than stock photos. I didn't like them either but when I saw them in person I gasped and thought oh wow... It makes sense. They are very appealing visually



Agree! I am not a Daff gal, but when I saw the strass in person, I about fell over! I couldn't stop staring.



jamidee said:


> After seeing dbeth in banane, I need them more than anything! It's sexy enough to be lady peep but made for tall unstable girls like me!
> 
> Now if only they came in fluo pink :sigh:




Beware---you will get addicted and want many pairs!   They really are a great shoe. I hope he makes more colors. I do know though that the boutiques will not be getting a shipment of patent in the future. E-com told me through email. I don't know if that means he won't be releasing patent again in general or if it's just within the year or two.


----------



## DemoiselleD

Hey yall.. BG has some pre-fall shoes online now..

Also found some pics online but can't seem to  be able to post them individually - see them here

http://www.tinaloves.com/2012/04/pfw-christian-louboutin/


----------



## dbeth

Interesting name!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod144140068&parentId=&cmCat=search


----------



## fumi

DemoiselleD said:


> Hey yall.. BG has some pre-fall shoes online now..
> 
> Also found some pics online but can't seem to  be able to post them individually - see them here
> 
> http://www.tinaloves.com/2012/04/pfw-christian-louboutin/




Wow. Thank you for the link and heads up!


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you for the eye candy! stunning!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DemoiselleD said:


> Hey yall.. BG has some pre-fall shoes online now..
> 
> Also found some pics online but can't seem to  be able to post them individually - see them here
> 
> http://www.tinaloves.com/2012/04/pfw-christian-louboutin/



so many great ones but WTH is going on here???







lol.


----------



## 318Platinum

DemoiselleD said:


> Hey yall.. BG has some pre-fall shoes online now..
> 
> Also found some pics online but can't seem to  be able to post them individually - see them here
> 
> http://www.tinaloves.com/2012/04/pfw-christian-louboutin/



OMG OMG!!!! Those Daffs, and Daff Booty!!!! :shame: I'm having impure thoughts!! Are those the ones that I asked about? OMG!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ugh i wish they would stop making the ring strass styles, i just saw that they are doing a darker colored pigalle in it! it simply isn't as pretty or sparkly as the regular strass. less crystals, more spaced apart? i don't see the appeal!!

i am really hoping for some colorful strass styles this season. like rich jewel tones... purple, emerald, ruby red...


----------



## Nolia

Thanks for the link!!

I don't see anything I like again this season.  Oh well, time to catch up on older season shoes and maybe some classics!!


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> so many great ones but WTH is going on here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.



  I missed those!!!  Wow.


----------



## HeelAddict

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> so many great ones but WTH is going on here???
> 
> lol.



I know right. Yeti boots made out of 70s style carpet!! Lol


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dbeth said:


> I missed those!!!  Wow.





HeelAddict said:


> I know right. Yeti boots made out of 70s style carpet!! Lol



:giggles:


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ugh i wish they would stop making the ring strass styles, i just saw that they are doing a darker colored pigalle in it! it simply isn't as pretty or sparkly as the regular strass. less crystals, more spaced apart? i don't see the appeal!!
> 
> i am really hoping for some colorful strass styles this season. like rich jewel tones... purple, emerald, ruby red...


yeah i'm not a fan of the ring strass either 

and those boots are just awful!


----------



## Faraasha

gymangel812 said:


> yeah i'm not a fan of the ring strass either
> 
> and those boots are just awful!



I third that.. 

The only pair I actually want is the nude/nude spikes pigalle... And I'm also hoping they come in red/red... 

But I am liking the nude bags with spikes!


----------



## 318Platinum

I just want to get that Black Daf Booty!!! I missed out on it last season, so....


----------



## GrRoxy

Thanks so much for link!!

I see nice man shoes... Again. My man will have more Loubies soon than me  oh well... 
Also I like the bright pink python bag, its fun. 
Most of the shoes looks tragic :/


----------



## Louboufan

Me too! I may just get the black/black spikes.


Faraasha said:


> I third that..
> 
> The only pair I actually want is the nude/nude spikes pigalle... And I'm also hoping they come in red/red...
> 
> But I am liking that nude bags with spikes!


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> I just want to get that Black Daf Booty!!! I missed out on it last season, so....



Hope you get them, then!  Best feeling in the world when you miss out on a pair and the style comes back.. It's like getting a second chance.. :giggles:



Louboufan said:


> Me too! I may just get the black/black spikes.



 Great!


----------



## AEGIS

dirtyaddiction said:


> so many great ones but WTH is going on here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.




side eye at that boot


----------



## 318Platinum

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Hope you get them, then!  Best feeling in the world when you miss out on a pair and the style comes back.. It's like getting a second chance.. :giggles:
> 
> Great!



Lol, thanks! To me, it has a little extra going on this tine around, so it isn't just a plain Daf Booty. These shoes that are on that blog aren't the only shoes coming out, so I need to keep my fingers crossed that nothing else comes out that I want! ;-D


----------



## pixiesparkle

does anyone else think that some of the F/W bags seem to be channeling the Celine mini luggage bag?.. the tanzanite suede shoes with chunky metal heel/metal tip reminds me of YSL Cardinal pumps..

I really do not like the ring strass at all..


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> Lol, thanks! To me, it has a little extra going on this tine around, so it isn't just a plain Daf Booty. These shoes that are on that blog aren't the only shoes coming out, so I need to keep my fingers crossed that nothing else comes out that I want! ;-D



:giggles:... I would keep my fingers crossed but I have been wrong so far!.. Msr.  CL is great at surprising us and I always find myself wanting a pair or the other..


----------



## Faraasha

This may only be me... But does this look like gunmetal rather than black to anyone else?


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> This may only be me... But does this look like gunmetal rather than black to anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 1704271



I think it's gunmetal too, since the heel is reflective. Black on the other hand, is matte. I don't think they would put a gunmetal heel with black crystals and strass.


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> I think it's gunmetal too, since the heel is reflective. Black on the other hand, is matte. I don't think they would put a gunmetal heel with black crystals and strass.



I like it better than black!!


----------



## Faraasha

OMG found this on Tumblr... Think they look gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> OMG found this on Tumblr... Think they look gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 1704302





I think these were strassed by Joey of Redo My Shoe. He has a blog and he is amazing at strassing shoes!


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> I like it better than black!!



Me too. Oh boy, are you planning on getting these too?


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> This may only be me... But does this look like gunmetal rather than black to anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 1704271



These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Me too. Oh boy, are you planning on getting these too?



 I wish!.. I'm so banned after the Yolandas for atleast a month or 2.. I wont even get takeout or shop for anything I'm so broke!.. And I wont touch my savings... Not for anything.. Except for emergencies and my dream shoes which I already got!... 

What about you? No potpourri in your future? 



amd_tan said:


> These are gorgeous!!!



I know!.. Someone needs to try them on and take a picture for us!


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> I know!.. Someone needs to try them on and take a picture for us!



Yes!! Or I hope a better pic of it pops up somewhere  if they are really gun metal I would be pissed!!! I prefer them to the black ones!


----------



## heychar

DemoiselleD said:


> Hey yall.. BG has some pre-fall shoes online now..
> 
> Also found some pics online but can't seem to  be able to post them individually - see them here
> 
> http://www.tinaloves.com/2012/04/pfw-christian-louboutin/



Thank you for the link DD 
I can't see all the pics  can anyone post them in the F/W 2012 pics thread please


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> I wish!.. I'm so banned after the Yolandas for atleast a month or 2.. I wont even get takeout or shop for anything I'm so broke!.. And I wont touch my savings... Not for anything.. Except for emergencies and my dream shoes which I already got!...
> 
> What about you? No potpourri in your future?



Oh I wish... I would have to save up a lot of money for that. But I plan to someday. A pair of potpourri heels is on my HG list. For now, the bit of potpourri on my picks and co shoes will do


----------



## HeelAddict

Faraasha said:
			
		

> This may only be me... But does this look like gunmetal rather than black to anyone else?



I want these. Theyre gorgeous. I like the gunmetal rather than black (plus it just gives me an excuse to buy them as I have black but I don't have gunmetal therefore it would be rude not to buy them as they'll complete my collection.....or at least that's what I'm telling myself  )


----------



## amd_tan

I kind of like the spikes with the ring strass heel! I prefer it to the spikes with the leopard dot print on the platform that they have on preorder at BG.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you, for all of the pics ladies!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Faraasha said:
			
		

> This may only be me... But does this look like gunmetal rather than black to anyone else?



OMG!!! Now thats HOTT!! Its not black, so it wouldn't classify as another black shoe for me! Lol


----------



## jamidee

The re release of the black/black spike pigalle is in patent?! Mine are just matte


----------



## AEGIS

The nude spike pigalle is not as cute as it was with silver spikes


----------



## GrRoxy

AEGIS said:
			
		

> The nude spike pigalle is not as cute as it was with silver spikes



For me it looks like disease on shoe with nude spikes. Silver were much better


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> The nude spike pigalle is not as cute as it was with silver spikes



I agree! It's too much nude.


----------



## Alice1979

Faraasha said:


> This may only be me... But does this look like gunmetal rather than black to anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 1704271



There will be a pot pourri in hematite strass for the fall, so this might be it.


----------



## amd_tan

Alice1979 said:


> There will be a pot pourri in hematite strass for the fall, so this might be it.




Something to look forward to!!
Do you know what other colors there will be?


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> OMG!!! Now thats HOTT!! Its not black, so it wouldn't classify as another black shoe for me! Lol



:giggles: It does look enticing!



AEGIS said:


> The nude spike pigalle is not as cute as it was with silver spikes





GrRoxy said:


> For me it looks like disease on shoe with nude spikes. Silver were much better





318Platinum said:


> I agree! It's too much nude.



I agree!...Nothing will beat the nude with silver spikes! .. 

However, something about these shoes are calling out to me... And we've all been wrong about stock pics before... I think since the nude is not really "nude" for my skin tone.. It could work.. I love contrast!... Cant wait to see them in real life though!..  Just my opinion


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Oh I wish... I would have to save up a lot of money for that. But I plan to someday. A pair of potpourri heels is on my HG list. For now, the bit of potpourri on my picks and co shoes will do



One day!.. You will get them I know it!.. And what beautiful picks&co u have to tide you over until then! :kiss:



HeelAddict said:


> I want these. Theyre gorgeous. I like the gunmetal rather than black (plus it just gives me an excuse to buy them as I have black but I don't have gunmetal therefore it would be rude not to buy them as they'll complete my collection.....or at least that's what I'm telling myself  )



Lol no excuses necessary.. Shop away hun!.. We await pictures! 



amd_tan said:


> I kind of like the spikes with the ring strass heel! I prefer it to the spikes with the leopard dot print on the platform that they have on preorder at BG.



I do too! I just wish the color was not soo.. I don't whats the right word here..  shiny?.. Maybe if it was a little more matte and in a shorter heel... Definitely something to watch...


----------



## 318Platinum

Faraasha said:


> :giggles: It does look enticing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!...Nothing will beat the nude with silver spikes! ..
> 
> However, something about these shoes are calling out to me... And we've all been wrong about stock pics before... I think since the nude is not really "nude" for my skin tone.. It could work.. I love contrast!... Cant wait to see them in real life though!..  Just my opinion



I know, right? But you know what, I don't want to come off as conceited, but I am really confident that the Nude on nude would look FAB on me, because of my skin tone. Maybe I should rethink this Pigalle... Yes, the product usually almost always looks 20X better IRL!  Pus, I do need a nude shoe. I haven't seen the Nude and silver spikes.


----------



## Faraasha

Alice1979 said:


> There will be a pot pourri in hematite strass for the fall, so this might be it.



Great to hear! Thanks!


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> I know, right? But you know what, I don't want to come off as conceited, but I am really confident that the Nude on nude would look FAB on me, because of my skin tone. Maybe I should rethink this Pigalle... Yes, the product usually almost always looks 20X better IRL!  Pus, I do need a nude shoe. I haven't seen the Nude and silver spikes.



Really?!? How have you not seen the nude and silver spikes before??.. :giggles:

Here .. They're not nude they're beige but its something... Check out post #3 and post #4


----------



## gymangel812

it should be nude with gold spikes! and i wish he would come out with better shades of nude. the bianca/lp is too pink and the AD is too pale.


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> I know, right? But you know what, I don't want to come off as conceited, *but I am really confident that the Nude on nude would look FAB on me*, because of my skin tone. Maybe I should rethink this Pigalle... Yes, the product usually almost always looks 20X better IRL!  Pus, I do need a nude shoe. I haven't seen the Nude and silver spikes.



Agree with you on the bolded - I actually like when nude shoes have contrast with the skintone! I'll still wear CLs nudes even though I'm closer to camel, b/c i still enjoy how it looks!




gymangel812 said:


> it should be nude with gold spikes! and i wish he would come out with better shades of nude. the bianca/lp is too pink and the AD is too pale.


I do wish CL had a more shades of nude, I can get away with the bianca/lp nude b/c i don't mind a contrast, but the AD or bone colour is way too pale for me and I'm not a fan of the camel IMO.   That's why after much debate, I think for my nude closed toe pump I'm going to have to cheat on Msr with YSL tribtoos, I really love that the nude patent is somewhere between the bianca nude and camel patent!


----------



## dbeth

GrRoxy said:


> For me it looks like disease on shoe with nude spikes. Silver were much better




  :greengrin:    I'm a nurse, so I totally LOVED this comment!!!!  I am trying to think of what disease it could possibly look like........


----------



## HeelAddict

dbeth said:
			
		

> :greengrin:    I'm a nurse, so I totally LOVED this comment!!!!  I am trying to think of what disease it could possibly look like........



Hmmm what about chicken pox when the rash starts to scab and flake? Nice thought huh


----------



## fumi

HeelAddict said:


> Hmmm what about chicken pox when the rash starts to scab and flake? Nice thought huh


----------



## pink_fluff

On the waitlist for these lovelies....

Sorry for the bad pic. It's Milady Flannel...


----------



## bab

hi, has anyone seen the Pigalle black with black spikes in patent? any pics? 
thank you


----------



## sofaa

bab said:


> hi, has anyone seen the Pigalle black with black spikes in patent? any pics?
> thank you



Here's a partial picture of the black/black patent spikes from tinaloves.com:


----------



## jamidee

Anyone hve a picture of Fluro red?


----------



## UpgradeU

pixiesparkle said:


> *does anyone else think that some of the F/W bags seem to be channeling the Celine mini luggage bag?*.. the tanzanite suede shoes with chunky metal heel/metal tip reminds me of YSL Cardinal pumps..
> 
> I really do not like the ring strass at all..



Yes! I thought so too!

I'm slightly jealous at how amazing the men's shoes are looking, I'm finding myself more excited by their styles than the women's.

The black daff booty is amazing, the one that resembles the NYC subway map is cute too in a novel way. I'm a huge fan of spikes to despite the over-kill I'm looking forward to hopefully adding another pair to my collection.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> :greengrin:    I'm a nurse, so I totally LOVED this comment!!!!  I am trying to think of what disease it could possibly look like........



are your banane's fluro red?


----------



## dbeth

HeelAddict said:


> Hmmm what about chicken pox when the rash starts to scab and flake? Nice thought huh




 

I won't say the two things I thought of, they are pretty gross. Nurses have a sick sense of humor sometimes. :weird:



sofaa said:


> Here's a partial picture of the black/black patent spikes from tinaloves.com:




WOW--- look at those black patent spikes!!! 




jamidee said:


> Anyone hve a picture of Fluro red?



Hmm.... I don't think so. I'm not sure what Fluro red looks like though. My pics are pretty true to color if that helps!!


----------



## Faraasha

Well, I was looking at pictures from the Blonds fall 2012 show because I wanted to see the nude/nude spike pigalles.. I just wanted a better view of what they may look like modelled... 

Anyywaaay... As I kept zooming into pictures of the models feet looking at the different louboutins.. I noticed more than just the nude/nude pigalles... 

I noticed these... 









I also noticed something that looked gold on gold/beige? but I couldn't find a clear picture, and I could be imaging things... 

Can anyone make anything out of this picture?


----------



## Faraasha

Oh nevermind... Found a better picture of the second pair... They're just strass... :giggles:


----------



## Faraasha

And here's the nude/nude modeled! I knew Id love it... 

I like that the patent has a bit of a shiny effect so it can reflect some light if you notice in the picture...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I just saw a photo on Instagram of the nude/nude Lady Peep Spikes!
Are they out already??


----------



## amd_tan

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I just saw a photo on Instagram of the nude/nude Lady Peep Spikes!
> Are they out already??


----------



## fumi

Does anyone know who has any fairytale python shoes in a style that's 120mm or lower? Preferably in the US. TIA!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

amd_tan said:


>



I didn't know they were being released so early!
Thought I had to wait till July..now I am on the hunt for black/black Pigalle Spikes!


----------



## HeelAddict

dbeth said:
			
		

> I won't say the two things I thought of, they are pretty gross. Nurses have a sick sense of humor sometimes. :weird:



I know I'm a nurse too  there are other things I thought of but the chicken pox was less nasty


----------



## heychar

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I just saw a photo on Instagram of the nude/nude Lady Peep Spikes!
> Are they out already??





amd_tan said:


>



They're killing me' I thought I was going to get a break from buying CLs to buy things like umm.. Food  J/K but I really thought the F/W stuff would come out like July/Aug at least!


----------



## heychar

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I didn't know they were being released so early!
> Thought I had to wait till July..now I am on the hunt for black/black Pigalle Spikes!



Me too  

...Actually will UK & EU get their stock later?


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


>



For real??... And the pigalles? Where does anyone know?


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> For real??... And the pigalles? Where does anyone know?



There was an unexpected early delivery of the black and nude LPs in Selfridges.
Not sure about the other pre fall styles yet!


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> They're killing me' I thought I was going to get a break from buying CLs to buy things like umm.. Food  J/K but I really thought the F/W stuff would come out like July/Aug at least!



Lol looks like we will be starving a lil longer than we thought!! 
I am more interested in the SS sale... Anyone has any info yet?


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> Lol looks like we will be starving a lil longer than we thought!!
> I am more interested in the SS sale... Anyone has any info yet?



 ooh yes sale info anyone??


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> Lol looks like we will be starving a lil longer than we thought!!
> I am more interested in the SS sale... Anyone has any info yet?



 I am trying to stay away...


----------



## Alice1979

amd_tan said:


> Something to look forward to!!
> Do you know what other colors there will be?



No sorry. Hematite is the only one I know of for now. If I have more intel, I'd share.


----------



## LavenderIce

Found these in Instagram:


----------



## bab

sofaa said:


> Here's a partial picture of the black/black patent spikes from tinaloves.com:


 
Thank you very much  *sofaa! *

I passed on some black/black spikes last summer, and I have been regretting it since then. I was told that they are sold out all over Europe. I was quite happy when I heard that the black/black style was coming again to the stores, but these are, maybe, too... patent...   I think I liked the matt ones better. Plus, I already have a pair of patent Pigalles


----------



## heychar

LavenderIce said:


> Found these in Instagram:



Ok now I like the black leopard version! Not so keen on those nude ones but lots of people will love them!
Thanks for posting


----------



## RedBottomLover

heychar said:
			
		

> Ok now I like the black leopard version! Not so keen on those nude ones but lots of people will love them!
> Thanks for posting



I'm the total opposite. I'm not crazy about the black leopard pair but I'm loving the nude/nude. But since I already have the black/black spike LP I'm probably going to go for the nude/nude Pigalle. I'm a sucker for spikes.


----------



## heychar

RedBottomLover said:


> I'm the total opposite. I'm not crazy about the black leopard pair but I'm loving the nude/nude. But since I already have the black/black spike LP I'm probably going to go for the nude/nude Pigalle. I'm a sucker for spikes.



Spikes have my heart too!


----------



## dbeth

HeelAddict said:


> I know I'm a nurse too  there are other things I thought of but the chicken pox was less nasty




  Really?! What field?? I am OB.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

LavenderIce said:


> Found these in Instagram:



These lovelies are out ALREADY?? I can't get a break on buying shoes! My fiance is going to kill me!


----------



## DemoiselleD

So today I saw a pic of a *Highness potpourri *- gold ring strass/ gold spikes :weird:  maybe it looks great IRL?!? 

Also found out the bridget (-back) remake is called Aeronotoc for those who needed the name


----------



## 318Platinum

DemoiselleD said:


> So today I saw a pic of a *Highness potpourri *- gold ring strass/ gold spikes :weird:  maybe it looks great IRL?!?
> 
> Also found out the bridget (-back) remake is called Aeronotoc for those who needed the name



WOW! Highness Potpourri? Sounds hideous. Thanks for the intel on the Bridget. They need to do a Daffodile Potpourri!


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> WOW! Highness Potpourri? Sounds hideous. Thanks for the intel on the Bridget. They need to do a Daffodile Potpourri!



Imagine fully spiked Daffs!!... Think I'd have to draw the line on those


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Imagine fully spiked Daffs!!... Think I'd have to draw the line on those



LOL, after I wrote that, I thought the same thing. I just don't like peep toe is all. I just want my Daf Booty and Pigalle Spikes!


----------



## HeelAddict

dbeth said:
			
		

> Really?! What field?? I am OB.



I'm an advanced practitioner so I work in a clinic and see ppl with general health problems. Its fun I get my own patients-different. Always nice to meet a fellow nurse


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> LOL, after I wrote that, I thought the same thing. I just don't like peep toe is all. *I just want my Daf Booty and Pigalle Spikes! *



I think we have the same plan for F/W


----------



## amd_tan

DemoiselleD said:


> So today I saw a pic of a *Highness potpourri *- gold ring strass/ gold spikes :weird:  maybe it looks great IRL?!?
> 
> Also found out the bridget (-back) remake is called Aeronotoc for those who needed the name



Hmm I cant seem to picture that...it might be a little too OTT for my liking..but I need to see them in person!!! 

So the Aeronotoc is the one that is in leopard and lace with the ankle straps?
I wish the Bridget's Back would come back for Fall!!
Any news on other potpourri colors?


----------



## amd_tan

Alice1979 said:


> No sorry. Hematite is the only one I know of for now. If I have more intel, I'd share.



Thanks!! xo


----------



## heiress-ox

Ooh, I'm actually loving the nude/nude spike LP - maybe because i'm having a slight obsession with nude shoes lately!


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Hmm I cant seem to picture that...it might be a little too OTT for my liking..but I need to see them in person!!!
> 
> So the Aeronotoc is the one that is in leopard and lace with the ankle straps?
> I wish the Bridget's Back would come back for Fall!!
> Any news on other potpourri colors?



A pinkish redish potpourri would be tdf!


----------



## heychar

I just love these...(instagram pic) its a toss up between these & the Pigalle for me!
UK gets stock around august/september!


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> A pinkish redish potpourri would be tdf!



Or something in a deep blue..like montana or indigo strass/spikes! 


heychar said:


> I just love these...(instagram pic) its a toss up between these & the Pigalle for me!
> UK gets stock around august/september!



These are cool!!


----------



## KarenChezk

LizzielovesCL said:


> These lovelies are out ALREADY?? I can't get a break on buying shoes! My fiance is going to kill me!



I can be sooo broke and always find the money to buy a great pair of shoes.... my husband says we are gonna have to get a bigger house soon lol 

Was wondering if anyone had a really good shoe forum they liked.... One like this with really nice people and good deals... pm me plz

-Kar


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> Or something in a deep blue..like montana or indigo strass/spikes!
> 
> 
> These are cool!!


anyone know if the red spike is in patent as well?


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> anyone know if the red spike is in patent as well?


Yup it is


----------



## starr_shenell

heychar said:


> I just love these...(instagram pic) its a toss up between these & the Pigalle for me!
> UK gets stock around august/september!


 
You're killing me heychar!!!


----------



## heychar

starr_shenell said:


> You're killing me heychar!!!



:giggles:


----------



## Faraasha

*heychar *you rock!


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> *heychar *you rock!



Why thankyou! but all thanks to instagram! Love that app!


----------



## Dessye

The nude/nude Spike LP just came in at Hollywood!


----------



## dbeth

HeelAddict said:


> I'm an advanced practitioner so I work in a clinic and see ppl with general health problems. Its fun I get my own patients-different. Always nice to meet a fellow nurse



Awesome!  I have a friend who is currently going back to school to be a practitioner. I admire you girls-----I hate school, will not go back. 



heychar said:


> I just love these...(instagram pic) its a toss up between these & the Pigalle for me!
> UK gets stock around august/september!



HOT!!! Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Well, I was looking at pictures from the Blonds fall 2012 show because I wanted to see the nude/nude spike pigalles.. I just wanted a better view of what they may look like modelled...
> 
> Anyywaaay... As I kept zooming into pictures of the models feet looking at the different louboutins.. I noticed more than just the nude/nude pigalles...
> 
> I noticed these...
> View attachment 1705493
> 
> 
> View attachment 1705477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1705478
> 
> 
> I also noticed something that looked gold on gold/beige? but I couldn't find a clear picture, and I could be imaging things...
> 
> Can anyone make anything out of this picture?
> 
> View attachment 1705492



I've been waiting for those to come out!!!!  Please this fall!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> OMG found this on Tumblr... Think they look gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 1704302


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> so many great ones but WTH is going on here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.



First there is LP in towel.  Now there are boots in shaggy carpet! :weird:  Or maybe boots in Newfoundland dog? :giggles:


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Interesting name!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod144140068&parentId=&cmCat=search



Haha -- I'm a scuba diver so maybe I should get this....jk!  Maybe if it goes 60% off


----------



## Louboufan

I would love those in the pigalle version!


heychar said:


> I just love these...(instagram pic) its a toss up between these & the Pigalle for me!
> UK gets stock around august/september!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Haha -- I'm a scuba diver so maybe I should get this....jk!  Maybe if it goes 60% off




  These are perfect for you then!!

  I'm not sure which is worse, these or the towel shoes.


----------



## label24

more pics from fall


----------



## starr_shenell

Dessye said:


> The nude/nude Spike LP just came in at Hollywood!


 
Any news on the red/red?


----------



## fumi

Wondering why the Fall/Winter Photos thread isn't up in the Reference Library yet


----------



## heychar

Dessye said:


> First there is LP in towel.  Now there are boots in shaggy carpet! :weird:  Or maybe boots in Newfoundland dog? :giggles:



:giggles:


----------



## LavenderIce

fumi said:
			
		

> Wondering why the Fall/Winter Photos thread isn't up in the Reference Library yet



I was wondering too. Last time I checked, there hasn't been one started yet.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fumi

LavenderIce said:


> I was wondering too. Last time I checked, there hasn't been one started yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Do you have to be a mod to start it?


----------



## LavenderIce

fumi said:
			
		

> Do you have to be a mod to start it?



I don't think so. You can start it and ask them to sticky it.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amd_tan

No pics unfortuntately but the Asteroid will be back! There will be a black patent one with dark silver glitter trim (material is similar to the glitter pigalles they have on preorder at BG) and gold spikes! It is amazing... 
And also lady peep in a dark grey flannel with gunmetal spikes! It looks like this fall will be the season of spikes!! Exciting stuff! Xo


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> No pics unfortuntately but the Asteroid will be back! There will be a black patent one with dark silver glitter trim (material is similar to the glitter pigalles they have on preorder at BG) and gold spikes! It is amazing...
> And also lady peep in a dark grey flannel with gunmetal spikes! It looks like this fall will be the season of spikes!! Exciting stuff! Xo



Asteroids with gold spikes  now that got my attention! I hope I don't like them I need to reduce my spending/addiction to Louboutins I'm getting abit out of control I think!  ...I blame it all on TPF-CL


----------



## pixiesparkle

heychar said:


> I just love these...(instagram pic) its a toss up between these & the Pigalle for me!
> UK gets stock around august/september!


Oooohh I like the patent black/black spikes more than my leather ones..these look more shiny


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Sooooooooooooo, I'm being bad when I shouldn't be but does anyone know where I can find the Sylvia T-strap flat sandals in black? I can find them at neimans and saks in a brown/yellow or color block but I like the wearability of the black color...Thanks in advance for the enabling :giggles:


----------



## 318Platinum

Does anyone know the exact heel height of the new Filo? I think that is what it's called.


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone know the exact heel height of the new Filo? I think that is what it's called.



According to the Saks website, the Filo is a total of 4 inches. That includes a 0.5 inch platform.


----------



## fumi

amd_tan said:


> No pics unfortuntately but the Asteroid will be back! There will be a black patent one with dark silver glitter trim (material is similar to the glitter pigalles they have on preorder at BG) and gold spikes! It is amazing...
> And also lady peep in a dark grey flannel with gunmetal spikes! It looks like this fall will be the season of spikes!! Exciting stuff! Xo



I'm excited to see the new asteroid! Btw amdtan, do you have any new shoes to show us?


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> According to the Saks website, the Filo is a total of 4 inches. That includes a 0.5 inch platform.



Darn it! That's too short! I only asked because a lot of TPFers say that Saks never have the measurements or the fit right. Thanks, *Fumi* I appreciate it.


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Darn it! That's too short! I only asked because a lot of TPFers say that Saks never have the measurements or the fit right. Thanks, *Fumi* I appreciate it.



Well in that case, maybe someone who's seen the shoes in person would be more qualified to provide an answer


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Darn it! That's too short! I only asked because a lot of TPFers say that Saks never have the measurements or the fit right. Thanks, *Fumi* I appreciate it.



I think it looks taller because the heel is so thin! I am going to be purchasing my very first 100mm shoe very soon...GASP


----------



## heychar

Instagram pic


----------



## fumi

heiress-ox said:


> I think it looks taller because the heel is so thin! I am going to be purchasing my very first 100mm shoe very soon...GASP



Do you know which one you're getting? Is 100mm your shortest heel?


----------



## heiress-ox

fumi said:


> Do you know which one you're getting? Is 100mm your shortest heel?



Yes, it will be my shortest, but I figure I should be sensible and invest in one for a work and play shoe! I'm going with the Decollete I think, but I'll try the Ron Ron too - I know it's 120mm but I also really want to try the Pigalle Plato 120! I'm so indecisive as you can see


----------



## fumi

heiress-ox said:


> Yes, it will be my shortest, but I figure I should be sensible and invest in one for a work and play shoe! I'm going with the Decollete I think, but I'll try the Ron Ron too - I know it's 120mm but I also really want to try the Pigalle Plato 120! I'm so indecisive as you can see



I love all three! The Décolleté is such a classic, sensible shoe. I love it best in nude. The Ron Ron is a barbie shoe to me, because the shape of the shoe is so curvy, and it makes my feet look tiny in a good way. The PP is so sexy. Definitely the best for transitioning from day to night.


----------



## LavenderIce

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the exact heel height of the new Filo? I think that is what it's called.



I've seen it listed elsewhere as 120mm.


----------



## Dessye

starr_shenell said:


> Any news on the red/red?



Um, unfortunately, no.  But if you email the boutiques, they should know!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks *label24* for the pics!  I kind of like the Daff with crystals but I would prefer this in an LP!   The bootie is cute too.

Please let there be nude patent with gold spikes for fall!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:


> I've seen it listed elsewhere as 120mm.



Now, if it is truly 120mm, then I would def. consider getting it!!  Thanks, *Lavender*for the insight. *Dessye*, I think there is a Nude Patent Pigalle with Gold spikes coming! I txt my SA, but she has yet to respond! She better not be avoiding me!


----------



## sofaa

Red/Red Spiked Pigalles via Instagram


----------



## sofaa

Fifi in Gold Potpurri  






Better lighting of the Nude/Nude Spikes and Leopard/Gold Spikes






Yolanda in Black Potpurri 







**not my pics just some I came across on Instagram**


----------



## 318Platinum

sofaa said:


> Red/Red Spiked Pigalles via Instagram



I wish they were gold spikes!! That would be so KILLER!


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> I'm excited to see the new asteroid! Btw amdtan, do you have any new shoes to show us?


I am so excited too!! I can't wait!! 
I'm still waiting for them to arrive!! Will post pics as soon as they get here


----------



## heychar

sofaa said:


> Red/Red Spiked Pigalles via Instagram



Thanks for posting! Not sure if I want them now!  need to see irl


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> Asteroids with gold spikes  now that got my attention! I hope I don't like them I need to reduce my spending/addiction to Louboutins I'm getting abit out of control I think!  ...I blame it all on TPF-CL


Lol me too!! I keep praying and hoping I don't like anything but all this styles keep popping up and catching my eye!
I don't know what to think of the nude/nude spikes though... The more I look at them, the more I think they look a little odd. I would love them with silver spikes instead...


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> Lol me too!! I keep praying and hoping I don't like anything but all this styles keep popping up and catching my eye!
> I don't know what to think of the nude/nude spikes though... The more I look at them, the more I think they look a little odd. I would love them with silver spikes instead...



I agree I think they would look better with silver spikes like the Clou Noeud it would make them look less chicken pox'y  ...To anyone that buys them please forgive me!


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> I agree I think they would look better with silver spikes like the Clou Noeud it would make them look less chicken pox'y  ...To anyone that buys them please forgive me!


Maybe they are one of those shoes where they look terrible in pics but gorgeous in real life?  
But I would definitely choose silver spikes over the nude spikes anytime but I just can't seem to find them anywhere!


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> Maybe they are one of those shoes where they look terrible in pics but gorgeous in real life?
> But I would definitely choose silver spikes over the nude spikes anytime but I just can't seem to find them anywhere!



They actually make the nude LP with silver spikes??


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> They actually make the nude LP with silver spikes??



I meant the pigalles! 
Not sure about LP.


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> I meant the pigalles!
> Not sure about LP.



Oh I see


----------



## ifinena

Hi ladies. 

_I'm new here and I can't create a thread, yet. Searched through the CL forum but didn't find what I'm looking for._

I'm in love with Maudissima. I hope this to be my first CL purchase. From the pictures I've seen, they look to be exquisitely sexy without being loud at all - exactly what I want now.
But, since I've been lurking here, it bothers me that you accomplished CL shoe-lovers don't seem to buy them or talk about the Maudissimas, almost not at all!!
Are they very difficult to walk in due to the extreme toe cleavage?
Thoughts? I would also appreciate it very much if I could hear from people who have them/ walked in them.


----------



## 318Platinum

I saw a woman with the Nude/Nude spike LP on Instagram. I just don't know about two of the same colors on a shoe like that. I need color contrasts.


----------



## Nolia

ifinena said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> _I'm new here and I can't create a thread, yet. Searched through the CL forum but didn't find what I'm looking for._
> 
> I'm in love with Maudissima. I hope this to be my first CL purchase. From the pictures I've seen, they look to be exquisitely sexy without being loud at all - exactly what I want now.
> But, since I've been lurking here, it bothers me that you accomplished CL shoe-lovers don't seem to buy them or talk about the Maudissimas, almost not at all!!
> Are they very difficult to walk in due to the extreme toe cleavage?
> Thoughts? I would also appreciate it very much if I could hear from people who have them/ walked in them.



My friend bought the Maudissima and loves them.  I was going to keep mine but we were both the same size, so I had to return the one I got (too big).  If you get them, definitely go .5 size down to help the shoe stay on your feet.  If necessary, use heel grips. =)

I really liked them and got them on sale for about $400.  I returned it though. =(  Hope to see mod pics if you get them!! =)


----------



## pixiesparkle

OMG the Fifi in Gold potpurri is divine!!!  I will have to try to stay away from them..

Sigh..on another note, I was so excited to receive my supposedly SIGNED rose gold *Picks&Co* today ( I had to wait 2 weeks for Msr.L to sign them since I will wear them for one of my wedding functions) only to open the box and find the JUST PICKS. I emailed my SA straight away and waiting to hear from her.. I had to pay an extra $220 for customs as well so I'm not sure what's going to happen. I will have to send them back but I feel so bad if my SA is going to be charged for the cost of the shoes since they are signed


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG the Fifi in Gold potpurri is divine!!!  I will have to try to stay away from them..
> 
> Sigh..on another note, I was so excited to receive my supposedly SIGNED rose gold *Picks&Co* today ( I had to wait 2 weeks for Msr.L to sign them since I will wear them for one of my wedding functions) only to open the box and find the JUST PICKS. I emailed my SA straight away and waiting to hear from her.. I had to pay an extra $220 for customs as well so I'm not sure what's going to happen. I will have to send them back but I feel so bad if my SA is going to be charged for the cost of the shoes since they are signed



Oh no, I'm so sorry this happened to you!  I wonder how they could have gotten the two mixed up!  I'd be seriously mad if I were you. Hopefully everything works out alright!


----------



## amd_tan

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG the Fifi in Gold potpurri is divine!!!  I will have to try to stay away from them..
> 
> Sigh..on another note, I was so excited to receive my supposedly SIGNED rose gold *Picks&Co* today ( I had to wait 2 weeks for Msr.L to sign them since I will wear them for one of my wedding functions) only to open the box and find the JUST PICKS. I emailed my SA straight away and waiting to hear from her.. I had to pay an extra $220 for customs as well so I'm not sure what's going to happen. I will have to send them back but I feel so bad if my SA is going to be charged for the cost of the shoes since they are signed



Oh no sorry to hear that! Where did you get them from?
I am sure they will do a refund or exchange for you since it was a mistake on their end. If they do an exchange for you, I don't think you will get charged for taxes again if it is clearly stated that it is an exchange on the invoice.
I hope it all works out for you and you will be able to get your shoes for your wedding! Xo


----------



## fumi

Has anyone tried on the Au Palace in person? Or have mod shots?
I'm thinking it would be perfect for summer, since my foot wouldn't be constrained by material and have room to breathe, but I'm also feeling that it would look funny to have my feet so exposed


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry this happened to you!  I wonder how they could have gotten the two mixed up!  I'd be seriously mad if I were you. Hopefully everything works out alright!


I was quite shocked when I first opened the box but I've calmed down now. I've dealt with the same SA many times and she's never made a mistake in my order or anything. We exchanged emails a lot prior to the final decision to purchase and I just hit reply so all the emails have my original subject which clearly says PICKS AND CO..not quite sure how she could've gotten the two mixed up . They were signed as well so I thought she would've double checked that she got the right shoes. The Just Picks I received were not perfect either..There are clear dirty marks on the insole and PVC part near the toe area left from someone who tried on the shoes. There's a big square pink paint mark on the bottom of one sole and they didn't come with extra heel taps 


amd_tan said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that! Where did you get them from?
> I am sure they will do a refund or exchange for you since it was a mistake on their end. If they do an exchange for you, I don't think you will get charged for taxes again if it is clearly stated that it is an exchange on the invoice.
> I hope it all works out for you and you will be able to get your shoes for your wedding! Xo


I got them from Boutique JJR in Paris. Fingers crossed that they still have the Picks and Co in my size for an exchange.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sofaa said:


> Red/Red Spiked Pigalles via Instagram



I really love them!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I loooove the RED\RED spikes.
I really with they bring them in the BANABE INSTEAD OF THE LADY PEEP !!

BTW, any new about the Potpourri for next season ladies?


----------



## LavenderIce

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> I loooove the RED\RED spikes.
> I really with they bring them in the BANABE INSTEAD OF THE LADY PEEP !!
> 
> BTW, any new about the Potpourri for next season ladies?



Colors so far for strass/potpourri are plum (daffodile) and hematite (lady peep.)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Colors so far for strass/potpourri are plum (daffodile) and hematite (lady peep.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


plum sounds divine!


----------



## Dessye

CL On Lan St (HK) got in Pigalili gold  and black VM!


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> CL On Lan St (HK) got in Pigalili gold  and black VM!



Pigalili??!!


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Anyone have a photo of the anthracite flannel spiked pigalle?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LavenderIce said:


> Colors so far for strass/potpourri are plum (daffodile) and hematite (lady peep.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG, Daffodil PotPourri !!
I wonder what will the PRICE TAG be?


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG, Daffodil PotPourri !!
> I wonder what will the PRICE TAG be?


1 million dollars... *holds pinky to mouth*


----------



## Alice1979

fumi said:


> Does anyone know who has any fairytale python shoes in a style that's 120mm or lower? Preferably in the US. TIA!



Hirshleifer's just got in Bianca 120 in mandarin fairytale python


----------



## Clooky001

Selfridges have the pigalili in silver & gold & will be receiving the pigalili plato in hematite!


----------



## fumi

Alice1979 said:


> Hirshleifer's just got in Bianca 120 in mandarin fairytale python



Thank you Alice!  Where is Hirshleifer's? NY?


----------



## Alice1979

fumi said:


> Thank you Alice!  Where is Hirshleifer's? NY?



You're welcome. Yes Hirshleifer's in Manhassette, part of Long Island, NY.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges have the pigalili in silver & gold & will be receiving the pigalili plato in hematite!



Hi Clooky, any  news about Pigallili plato 120 ????


----------



## Clooky001

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Hi Clooky, any  news about Pigallili plato 120 ????



Not sure I know for def they will have 140!  Trunk shows tomo & weds I'll find out then


----------



## 318Platinum

Clooky001 said:


> Not sure I know for def they will have 140!  Trunk shows tomo & weds I'll find out then



WOW, a Pigalli Plato 140 In Hematite!!!!? Does anyone know the price? I hope you sneak some spy pics!!! I'm having a hard time finding out of the Pigalle Plato 140 Nude and Black patent came in a 42 this season.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Clooky001 said:


> Not sure I know for def they will have 140!  Trunk shows tomo & weds I'll find out then



So Excited, please concentrate on the Strass, Spikes and Pot Pourri (color ways and styles)


----------



## Clooky001

I think they will be around £2225 well I think that was the price of last seasons pigalili Plato but don't hold me on that  heh.. 
I'll try for sneaky pics & def of all the Strass/spikes


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Clooky, any  news about Pigallili plato 120 ????



Wish they would do a 120 pigalil plato! I would get that in a heartbeat!!


----------



## amd_tan

Clooky001 said:


> I think they will be around £2225 well I think that was the price of last seasons pigalili Plato but don't hold me on that  heh..
> I'll try for sneaky pics & def of all the Strass/spikes



Looking forward to your sneaky pics and intel!!


----------



## Louboufan

amd_tan said:


> Wish they would do a 120 pigalil plato! I would get that in a heartbeat!!


I thought they did last season in volcano strass .


----------



## gymangel812

Louboufan said:


> I thought they did last season in volcano strass .


it was 140 iirc


----------



## 318Platinum

Pigalili Plato 140 will also cone in Black, and Nude! Really interested to see the nude. Are there nude crystals out there?


----------



## dbeth

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG the Fifi in Gold potpurri is divine!!!  I will have to try to stay away from them..
> 
> Sigh..on another note, I was so excited to receive my supposedly SIGNED rose gold *Picks&Co* today ( I had to wait 2 weeks for Msr.L to sign them since I will wear them for one of my wedding functions) only to open the box and find the JUST PICKS. I emailed my SA straight away and waiting to hear from her.. I had to pay an extra $220 for customs as well so I'm not sure what's going to happen. I will have to send them back but I feel so bad if my SA is going to be charged for the cost of the shoes since they are signed




 Omg. I am so sorry that happened.   

Wow, I would be soooo ticked off. Keep us updated, hopefully you won't be charged customs again---you shouldn't after all of that!


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> Wish they would do a 120 pigalil plato! I would get that in a heartbeat!!




 Agree!! That would be amazing!!!


----------



## starr_shenell

The red/leopard print lady peeps are up for sale already:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...7_cat391304_cat312003_/?ecid=BGALRHy3bqNL2jtQ

I also do NOT like these:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...cat382309cat312003cat391304&isEditorial=false


----------



## pixiesparkle

starr_shenell said:


> The red/leopard print lady peeps are up for sale already:
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...7_cat391304_cat312003_/?ecid=BGALRHy3bqNL2jtQ
> *
> I also do NOT like these:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...cat382309cat312003cat391304&isEditorial=false*


they actually do not look all that bad..Charlotte in Sex and the City surely could've made use of them with her Scottish heritage themed party dress


----------



## heychar

pixiesparkle said:


> they actually do not look all that bad..Charlotte in Sex and the City surely could've made use of them with her Scottish heritage themed party dress



The gold just picks on instagram look gorgeous not sure what the version you originally wanted looks like! But the ones you have I would say are pretty special and ideal for a wedding


----------



## heychar

Pic from instagram..


----------



## Faraasha

Hey all!!

I saw the *spike leopard red* pair today.. It actually looks much nicer in person...  


I also saw the *yolanda spike in silver spechio*.. Looks gorgeous!!  And the* patentblack on black lady peep*!... Sooo amazing!! I cant wait to see the red and the nude ones!






^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So Excited, please concentrate on the Strass, Spikes and Pot Pourri (color ways and styles)



Hey Hun! The rose gold picks&co is at the Dubai Mall boutique if you're still interested!


----------



## pixiesparkle

heychar said:
			
		

> The gold just picks on instagram look gorgeous not sure what the version you originally wanted looks like! But the ones you have I would say are pretty special and ideal for a wedding



Yes they are very nice..the gold strass and spikes are actually nicer than the light gold on the Picks and Co that I wanted ( pic attached) , but I don't like the plastic part :/


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> Hey all!!
> Hey Hun! The rose gold picks&co is at the Dubai Mall boutique if you're still interested!



Hi Farasha, Thanx for the intel Hun.
I am flying to Beirut next Friday hopefully i can find something nice!
Hoping to find my Green Pot porri Yolanda 
Anyway, how was it IRL?
Did you find them interesting?


----------



## Clooky001

Selfridges will be getting the red/red spike pigalles & HN waiting on the nude/nude spike lady peep! Selfridge also have the flannel/denim gunmetal spike lady peeps right now, has anyone seen them IRL as got them on hold but don't know if I should get I'm big butt up town to try first - I can't make today's HN's trunk show but hoping to get to Mounts & selfridges tomo (if I get a bbsitter)! :/ 
Pixiesparkle:I love the gold just picks I want them, what size are you as I was talking to JJR & they kept offering me the picks & co & I was like no it's the just picks I want! :0 x


----------



## heychar

pixiesparkle said:


> Yes they are very nice..the gold strass and spikes are actually nicer than the light gold on the Picks and Co that I wanted ( pic attached) , but I don't like the plastic part :/



Ahhh I see your point about the plastic part! The lace effect does look more feminine/dramatic wedding friendly rather than the plastic which I suppose looks gorgeous non the less but definately more on the "trendy" side of things!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges will be getting the red/red spike pigalles & HN waiting on the nude/nude spike lady peep! Selfridge also have the flannel/denim gunmetal spike lady peeps right now, has anyone seen them IRL as got them on hold but don't know if I should get I'm big butt up town to try first - I can't make today's HN's trunk show but hoping to get to Mounts & selfridges tomo (if I get a bbsitter)! :/
> Pixiesparkle:I love the gold just picks I want them, what size are you as I was talking to JJR & they kept offering me the picks & co & I was like no it's the just picks I want! :0 x


arghh really?? I wanted the Picks and Co and they sent me the Just Picks..I don't know what's going on with them these days..it must be the frequent May public holidays!!! 
I'm a size 37.5


----------



## Clooky001

Also has anyone here got the roccia python maggie or seen it? HN's have it!


----------



## heychar

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges will be getting the red/red spike pigalles & HN waiting on the nude/nude spike lady peep! Selfridge also have the flannel/denim gunmetal spike lady peeps right now, has anyone seen them IRL as got them on hold but don't know if I should get I'm big butt up town to try first - I can't make today's HN's trunk show but hoping to get to Mounts & selfridges tomo (if I get a bbsitter)! :/
> Pixiesparkle:I love the gold just picks I want them, what size are you as I was talking to JJR & they kept offering me the picks & co & I was like no it's the just picks I want! :0 x



Whoa! So Selfridges are getting them in already??!! They told me September for the black/black patent spike Lady peeps!
I planned a ban until september myself (noticed your signature) but this will foil my plan!


----------



## label24

pigalle red spikes


----------



## pixiesparkle

label24 said:


> pigalle red spikes


oo yummmyyyy! that red is gorgeoussssss


----------



## Clooky001

heychar said:
			
		

> Whoa! So Selfridges are getting them in already??!! They told me September for the black/black patent spike Lady peeps!
> I planned a ban until september myself (noticed your signature) but this will foil my plan!



Selfridges have already had the black/black & nude/nude spike lady peeps got them a week or so ago think their sold out now!  

I'm so excited on the red/red pigalles that's all I really want this season!

Oh my siggie is old need to update it but to be honest I should be on a ban! Lol


----------



## samina

Clooky001 said:
			
		

> Also has anyone here got the roccia python maggie or seen it? HN's have it!



Clooky - I saw them in HN in March they had both white n black versions... I prefer the black roccia python maggies...


----------



## Faraasha

Clooky001 said:


> Also has anyone here got the roccia python maggie or seen it? HN's have it!



Oh I've seen it today! How did I forget?.. Umm Maybe that's a sign that it did nothing for me?.. lol :giggles:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Is the RED/RED Pigalle spikes will be available in Flats?


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Farasha, Thanx for the intel Hun.
> I am flying to Beirut next Friday hopefully i can find something nice!
> Hoping to find my Green Pot porri Yolanda
> Anyway, how was it IRL?
> Did you find them interesting?



They looked lovely but I was able to resist


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> They looked lovely but I was able to resist



You are on a complete BAN LOL 
After Yolandas, everything seems useless


----------



## heychar

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges have already had the black/black & nude/nude spike lady peeps got them a week or so ago think their sold out now!
> 
> I'm so excited on the red/red pigalles that's all I really want this season!
> 
> Oh my siggie is old need to update it but to be honest I should be on a ban! Lol


What??!! Oooh noooo I missed them  :cry:


----------



## dbeth

Does anyone know what colors the Banane will come in for Fall?? I remember that ecom told me that there will be no future shipment of patent.


----------



## VernisLUV

samina said:


> Clooky - I saw them in HN in March they had both white n black versions... I prefer the black roccia python maggies...



I would love a pair of white maggie! Are they only available in UK?
If so, I wonder if they can ship to me here in Canada.......


----------



## samina

VernisLUV said:
			
		

> I would love a pair of white maggie! Are they only available in UK?
> If so, I wonder if they can ship to me here in Canada.......



It wasn't fully white just the heels n the toe box then a bit of black there's a pic somewhere in the celeb thread


----------



## VernisLUV

yeah!! I thought I saw it somewhere.... I hope I can find the photo again...


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> You are on a complete BAN LOL
> After Yolandas, everything seems useless



Lol I am kind of!... Ive had my fill of potpourri for a little while now, atleast until September ... Now I need to focus on the nude/nude and red/red spike pigalles... I need to see them!


Someone, somewhere, try them on or buy them and show us! :giggles:


----------



## 318Platinum

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Lol I am kind of!... Ive had my fill of potpourri for a little while now, atleast until September ... Now I need to focus on the nude/nude and red/red spike pigalles... I need to see them!
> 
> Someone, somewhere, try them on or buy them and show us! :giggles:



I don't think the piggies are out yet. I was told between now and August.


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> Does anyone know what colors the Banane will come in for Fall?? I remember that ecom told me that there will be no future shipment of patent.



I hope they have more colors and different materials for the Banane this Fall.


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> I hope they have more colors and different materials for the Banane this Fall.



Me too!!  I am hoping this style does really well so he continues to make it.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Me too!!  I am hoping this style does really well so he continues to make it.



Yes because I've yet to get mine and I need a pair!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Me too!!  I am hoping this style does really well so he continues to make it.



You know how I feel about the Bananes  so fingers crossed msr will make more, i don't know why he wouldn't as they seem to have sold out quite quickly this time around!


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> I don't think the piggies are out yet. I was told between now and August.



:giggles: Between now and August and then they surprise us that its next week... I really do hope its more towards August though! Need to save up!


----------



## mommywithstyle

OMG i LOVE the Lady Peep Nude/Nude spikes!  I just bought the Lady Peep Red/Leopard Spikes but I think I'm sending them back.  I'm LOVING the nude!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

Spy pic from JJR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love that insole is gold... Beauties


----------



## SongbirdDiva

sofaa said:


> Red/Red Spiked Pigalles via Instagram



Does anyone know the heel height for the pigalle? I hope it's the 120, if it is then I will have to choose between that and the red on red lady peeps. I'm super excited to see them IRL .


----------



## heychar

GrRoxy said:


> Spy pic from JJR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that insole is gold... Beauties



Holy Schmokes!  those are stunning! at this point I needed to hate them! but they're making my heart go booom! 
The gold insole  ..darn it!


----------



## heychar

SongbirdDiva said:


> Does anyone know the heel height for the pigalle? I hope it's the 120, if it is then I will have to choose between that and the red on red lady peeps. I'm super excited to see them IRL .



Definately 120mm may also come in 100mm


----------



## fumi

GrRoxy said:


> Spy pic from JJR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that insole is gold... Beauties



Wow, a gold insole?!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

SA emailed me photos of these, just thought I'd share incase anyone needed a better view...


----------



## jamidee

GrRoxy said:


> Spy pic from JJR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that insole is gold... Beauties


oh my... these are divine!!


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:


> Does anyone know the heel height for the pigalle? I hope it's the 120, if it is then I will have to choose between that and the red on red lady peeps. I'm super excited to see them IRL .


They are going to come in 100mm as well. I am already patiently waiting the red/red spike 100mm


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:


> SA emailed me photos of these, just thought I'd share incase anyone needed a better view...


I'm with all you nurses out there that think the nude/nude looks disease-like... It really makes me think the shoes have thousands of zits that I want soo badly to pop!! 
Which isn't a disease, but still nasty in it's own right.

Sorry to all who love them. Keep on lovin' on!


----------



## mommywithstyle

jamidee said:


> I'm with all you nurses out there that think the nude/nude looks disease-like... It really makes me think the shoes have thousands of zits that I want soo badly to pop!!
> Which isn't a disease, but still nasty in it's own right.
> 
> Sorry to all who love them. Keep on lovin' on!



Hahahah! I never thought of them that way but they do look like zits!  Maybe I'll go with the red/red Lady Peep spikes.  I NEED spikes!!!!!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> I'm with all you nurses out there that think the nude/nude looks disease-like... It really makes me think the shoes have thousands of zits that I want soo badly to pop!!
> Which isn't a disease, but still nasty in it's own right.
> 
> Sorry to all who love them. Keep on lovin' on!



I totally see them the same way!


----------



## fumi

SongbirdDiva said:


> SA emailed me photos of these, just thought I'd share incase anyone needed a better view...



Thank you for the pictures, Diva!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

SongbirdDiva said:


> SA emailed me photos of these, just thought I'd share incase anyone needed a better view...



yeah.. not a fan of either, nude would've been soo much better with silver spikes!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> They are going to come in 100mm as well. I am already patiently waiting the red/red spike 100mm



Where are you getting the red/red spike 100mm?


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> They are going to come in 100mm as well. I am already patiently waiting the red/red spike 100mm


Jami, are your pigalle spikes 120?


----------



## dbeth

I saw the nude/nude Lady Peep Spikes & the red/leopard Lady Peep gold Spikes today in person. 

Tried on the red/leopard & they are waayyyyy better IRL, they are gorgeous!! It's a shoe that you should see in person. It was hard to walk away!

The nude/nude LP spikes I did not care for & didn't try them on. They just looked kindof weird to me........couldn't help but laugh about all the comments while looking at it.


----------



## heiress-ox

GrRoxy said:


> Spy pic from JJR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that insole is gold... Beauties



This are making my little heart go pitter patter  I am just a sucker for the gold insole too even though you won't see it much!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Where are you getting the red/red spike 100mm?



JJR. I'm not sure if they have them in the states.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I can't wait for the red/red pigalle spikes!!! DF had a glimpse of them over my shoulders when I was admiring them on PF and he was like WOWW..Maybe this time I will get them in 120, my very first Pigalle 120 because they look sooo darn sexy in that height.


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> Jami, are your pigalle spikes 120?



My black/black spikes are 120mm. But, I'm going to get the red/red spikes in 100mm.


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> They are going to come in 100mm as well. I am already patiently waiting the red/red spike 100mm



Which boutique has them?


----------



## bab

sofaa said:


> Red/Red Spiked Pigalles via Instagram


 
interesting! they are def. another type of spikes lol
thanks for the picture *sofaa*


----------



## bab

Faraasha said:


> Lol I am kind of!... Ive had my fill of potpourri for a little while now, atleast until September ... Now I need to focus on the nude/nude and red/red spike pigalles... I need to see them!
> 
> 
> Someone, somewhere, try them on or buy them and show us! :giggles:


 
yes, I second this  it would be nice to see some mod shots


----------



## skislope15

Funny were just get pics of these and theres already a resaler with these on bonanza.....




SongbirdDiva said:


> SA emailed me photos of these, just thought I'd share incase anyone needed a better view...


----------



## skislope15

skislope15 said:


> Funny were just get pics of these and theres already a resaler with these on bonanza.....



They are at saks in troy mi if anyones looking. Pm if you need a good sa


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> Which boutique has them?


JJR from what I was told...


----------



## jamidee

I found some pictures of the Fall 2012 collection. If any are repeats or the whole bunch is, I apologize:


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I'm with all you nurses out there that think the nude/nude looks disease-like... It really makes me think the shoes have thousands of zits that I want soo badly to pop!!
> Which isn't a disease, but still nasty in it's own right.
> 
> Sorry to all who love them. Keep on lovin' on!


 
:giggles:  Yeah, now that you mention it...  At least the spikes aren't red! 

I don't know why I'm just not loving the red/red and nude/nude thing   However, if the spikes came in gold or red metallic, I'd be the first in line!!!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

and the pigalle nude nude spike


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  Yeah, now that you mention it...  At least the spikes aren't red!
> 
> I don't know why I'm just not loving the red/red and nude/nude thing   However, if the spikes came in gold or red metallic, I'd be the first in line!!!


oh wow.. if the red spikes were slightly glittery/metallic as you mentioned... on the red patent... it would be TDF!


----------



## jamidee

His shoes are getting so out there, I keep waiting for one to come with a battery pack built in so the shoes can light up when we walk or maybe light up to our very own theme music of our choice.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Just wanted to share more pics from SA 

Black/Black Patent Lady Peep- 1395






SHAMELESS 160 VEAU VELOURS BLK $1075





MINOCHON 120 VEAU VELOURS PONY JUNGLE HEEL BLK $1095





INDIES 100 PATENT SPECCHIO BLACK GOLD $995


----------



## dbeth

SongbirdDiva said:


> Just wanted to share more pics from SA
> 
> Black/Black Patent Lady Peep- 1395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHAMELESS 160 VEAU VELOURS BLK $1075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINOCHON 120 VEAU VELOURS PONY JUNGLE HEEL BLK $1095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIES 100 PATENT SPECCHIO BLACK GOLD $995




  Those black patent lady peep spikes!!! Wow!!

Thanks for the pics Songbird!


----------



## dbeth

My new babies!!!! When I saw Fumi's pics, I knew I had to see them in person. And WOW. Amazing. Being that they are the regular 120, I found them easier to walk in than the spiked 120's. Kindof weird since they are the same style. And with the lace, it was much easier on my skin & side of the foot because I remember the spiked ones dug in & hurt.

For anyone interested in these, you MUST see them in person. They are heavenly. More pics in the purchase thread.


----------



## dbeth

^ Oops I forgot the name! These are the Pick & Co 120 nude/rose gold.


----------



## ifinena

Nolia said:


> My friend bought the Maudissima and loves them.  I was going to keep mine but we were both the same size, so I had to return the one I got (too big).  If you get them, definitely go .5 size down to help the shoe stay on your feet.  If necessary, use heel grips. =)
> 
> I really liked them and got them on sale for about $400.  I returned it though. =(  Hope to see mod pics if you get them!! =)



Thank you Nolia for your reply!
May I ask if you've tried the Bianca? If yes how do they compare size-wise with the Maudissima? I'm asking because I know what size I want in Bianca, have tried them on. And the Maudissimas I'm aiming to get are half a size down from the Bianca.

Thank you again for your reply and your help!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> My new babies!!!! When I saw Fumi's pics, I knew I had to see them in person. And WOW. Amazing. Being that they are the regular 120, I found them easier to walk in than the spiked 120's. Kindof weird since they are the same style. And with the lace, it was much easier on my skin & side of the foot because I remember the spiked ones dug in & hurt.
> 
> For anyone interested in these, you MUST see them in person. They are heavenly. More pics in the purchase thread.


I want these SOOO bad. that price tag is holding me back... I'd have to get rid of some babies to afford.... man...I love them tho... Louboutin should consider doing some pro-bono work and sending me a pair hehe.. it's a good cause!


----------



## heychar

SongbirdDiva said:


> Just wanted to share more pics from SA
> 
> Black/Black Patent Lady Peep- 1395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHAMELESS 160 VEAU VELOURS BLK $1075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINOCHON 120 VEAU VELOURS PONY JUNGLE HEEL BLK $1095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIES 100 PATENT SPECCHIO BLACK GOLD $995



The LPs  
And those Shameless have my name on them! 

Thanks for posting pics


----------



## heychar

.


----------



## heychar

.


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:
			
		

> and the pigalle nude nude spike



I like these with zipper and Camisole... I wish they came with 70 chunkier heel... Oh well...


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> and the pigalle nude nude spike



Thanks for posting pics


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> His shoes are getting so out there, I keep waiting for one to come with a battery pack built in so the shoes can light up when we walk or maybe light up to our very own theme music of our choice.


  Oh no, don't give him any ideas :giggles:


----------



## Dessye

ifinena said:


> Thank you Nolia for your reply!
> May I ask if you've tried the Bianca? If yes how do they compare size-wise with the Maudissima? I'm asking because I know what size I want in Bianca, have tried them on. And the Maudissimas I'm aiming to get are half a size down from the Bianca.
> 
> Thank you again for your reply and your help!


 
Wow! I DIE!!! 

I almost pulled the trigger on the black version, but I've managed to restrain myself - yay!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dbeth said:


> My new babies!!!! When I saw Fumi's pics, I knew I had to see them in person. And WOW. Amazing. Being that they are the regular 120, I found them easier to walk in than the spiked 120's. Kindof weird since they are the same style. And with the lace, it was much easier on my skin & side of the foot because I remember the spiked ones dug in & hurt.
> 
> For anyone interested in these, you MUST see them in person. They are heavenly. More pics in the purchase thread.



omggggg they're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

dbeth said:
			
		

> My new babies!!!! When I saw Fumi's pics, I knew I had to see them in person. And WOW. Amazing. Being that they are the regular 120, I found them easier to walk in than the spiked 120's. Kindof weird since they are the same style. And with the lace, it was much easier on my skin & side of the foot because I remember the spiked ones dug in & hurt.
> 
> For anyone interested in these, you MUST see them in person. They are heavenly. More pics in the purchase thread.



OMG PHENOMENAL!!!! dbeth your style never ceases to amaze me. These were made for you.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I want these SOOO bad. that price tag is holding me back... I'd have to get rid of some babies to afford.... man...I love them tho... Louboutin should consider doing some pro-bono work and sending me a pair hehe.. it's a good cause!



Jamie, you would love them! Especially since you do ok with the regular 120 Pigalle. I say sell some of your babies to get these.    The black are gorgeous as well! I saw them in person at the boutique yesterday.

Oh, I actually sized .5 up from my regular pigalle 120 size.  (I got the 39.5)I read that Stilly thought that they were a bit tight & was thinking about sizing up a .5 size.  The 39.5 fit perfectly and I think the 39 would have been tight. I doubt it stretches since it's lace.



dirtyaddiction said:


> omggggg they're gorgeous!!!!



Thank you dirty! 



RedBottomLover said:


> OMG PHENOMENAL!!!! dbeth your style never ceases to amaze me. These were made for you.



Aww, thanks redbottom!! That's so sweet!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I found some pictures of the Fall 2012 collection. If any are repeats or the whole bunch is, I apologize:



Thanks for the pics! I wish the leopard/red spikes were 140's!! These were actually gorgeous in person.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Jamie, you would love them! Especially since you do ok with the regular 120 Pigalle. I say sell some of your babies to get these.    The black are gorgeous as well! I saw them in person at the boutique yesterday.
> 
> Oh, I actually sized .5 up from my regular pigalle 120 size.  (I got the 39.5)I read that Stilly thought that they were a bit tight & was thinking about sizing up a .5 size.  The 39.5 fit perfectly and I think the 39 would have been tight. I doubt it stretches since it's lace.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks redbottom!! That's so sweet!


You're seriously tempting me...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

jamidee said:


> His shoes are getting so out there, I keep waiting for one to come with a battery pack built in so the shoes can light up when we walk or maybe light up to our very own theme music of our choice.


That would be funny!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I want these SOOO bad. that price tag is holding me back... I'd have to get rid of some babies to afford.... man...I love them tho... Louboutin should consider *doing some pro-bono* work and sending me a pair hehe.. it's a good cause!



Girl, you kill me  but really that's what i think every time the new collections come out! But seriously girl, you need these, you're such a Pigalle girl, and the Picks & Co are so amazing, i think they're very you!


----------



## Dessye

Dessye said:


> Wow! I DIE!!!
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on the black version, but I've managed to restrain myself - yay!


 
Oops -- I hit the wrong reply button! :shame:  This was meant for *DBeth*!!!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Oops -- I hit the wrong reply button! :shame:  This was meant for *DBeth*!!!


LOL I read your reply and was kind of like


----------



## dbeth

^ Thanks Dessye!!!  I saw the black in person at the boutique yesterday and for a moment I was thinking to myself, I want these too! I am super picky when it comes to black shoes, but these were devine & soooo unique.

Did you post your Isoldes yet??


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I found some pictures of the Fall 2012 collection. If any are repeats or the whole bunch is, I apologize:





jamidee said:


> You're seriously tempting me...



     Size 39.5    http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jsUA8LI


----------



## gfairenoughh

wowowowowow!!!! the leopard boots are amazing!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> LOL I read your reply and was kind of like


 
:giggles:  I'm sure!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Size 39.5    http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446470751&R=452559971353&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jsUA8LI



Such an enabler!! And you even know my size... You're good!!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> My black/black spikes are 120mm. But, I'm going to get the red/red spikes in 100mm.


Are they very uncomfortable for you?


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know of any department stores( like Nordies, Saks or Neimans) or online stores like NAP in the US that will be receiving the Pigalle spikes black patent? TIA!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Such an enabler!! And you even know my size... You're good!!



Only because we are the same size!! To bad we don't live closer, we could trade or borrow shoes.


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone know the exact heel height of the new Filo? I think that is what it's called.



Hi Platinum, I talked with my SA today, and she told me the Filo is actually 120mm


----------



## Nolia

ifinena said:


> Thank you Nolia for your reply!
> May I ask if you've tried the Bianca? If yes how do they compare size-wise with the Maudissima? I'm asking because I know what size I want in Bianca, have tried them on. And the Maudissimas I'm aiming to get are half a size down from the Bianca.
> 
> Thank you again for your reply and your help!



I've only tried on the Bianca 120 (which I felt were clunky but true to size).  I am not sure about the Bianca 140.  Sorry I can't be more help!


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> My new babies!!!! When I saw Fumi's pics, I knew I had to see them in person. And WOW. Amazing. Being that they are the regular 120, I found them easier to walk in than the spiked 120's. Kindof weird since they are the same style. And with the lace, it was much easier on my skin & side of the foot because I remember the spiked ones dug in & hurt.
> 
> For anyone interested in these, you MUST see them in person. They are heavenly. More pics in the purchase thread.



WOW!!! Gorgeous!! So tempted to get myself a pair!!! These are so pretty! CONGRATS hun!! Xoxo


----------



## amd_tan

SongbirdDiva said:


> Just wanted to share more pics from SA
> 
> Black/Black Patent Lady Peep- 1395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHAMELESS 160 VEAU VELOURS BLK $1075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINOCHON 120 VEAU VELOURS PONY JUNGLE HEEL BLK $1095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIES 100 PATENT SPECCHIO BLACK GOLD $995



Thanks for posting pics!! Love the Shameless!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Girl, you kill me  but really that's what i think every time the new collections come out! But seriously girl, you need these, you're such a Pigalle girl, and the Picks & Co are so amazing, i think they're very you!



Hahahah enabler! All you ladies are so bad! But I agree... They are so me!


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Are they very uncomfortable for you?



I think they are very comfy but comparing to my experience with what others think... I might just be wearing them like a champ.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Only because we are the same size!! To bad we don't live closer, we could trade or borrow shoes.



Oh my! You might tempt me to move now! That sounds like a dream. Where do you live   we could have a community shoe closet! Where we each contribute and check them out! Like a library for shoes... Just for us.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Oh my! You might tempt me to move now! That sounds like a dream. Where do you live   we could have a community shoe closet! Where we each contribute and check them out! Like a library for shoes... Just for us.



that'd be awesome....i wonder if they have that for shoes?  they have it for clothes and bags.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> that'd be awesome....i wonder if they have that for shoes?  they have it for clothes and bags.



The problem would be from something like that... I wouldn't return them. I'd become far too attached.


----------



## fumi

AEGIS said:


> that'd be awesome....i wonder if they have that for shoes?  they have it for clothes and bags.



I am way too much of a germaphobe to want to use a shoe renting business  Who knows the condition that other people's feet are in? How would you know if they had athlete's foot or some foot fungus


----------



## AEGIS

fumi said:


> I am way too much of a germaphobe to want to use a shoe renting business  Who knows the condition that other people's feet are in? How would you know if they had athlete's foot or some foot fungus



hmm true.  but i think the idea would kinda work.  people do it with clothes and clothes can be kinda yucky. sweat and all that


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> WOW!!! Gorgeous!! So tempted to get myself a pair!!! These are so pretty! CONGRATS hun!! Xoxo



Thanks amd!! . At least see them in person....... You wont be dissapointed. 




jamidee said:


> Oh my! You might tempt me to move now! That sounds like a dream. Where do you live   we could have a community shoe closet! Where we each contribute and check them out! Like a library for shoes... Just for us.



I'm in Cali!!! I know u are in Louisiana, which has fabulous Cajun & Creole food!! I was there a few years ago & I fell in luv with the food. 





fumi said:


> I am way too much of a germaphobe to want to use a shoe renting business  Who knows the condition that other people's feet are in? How would you know if they had athlete's foot or some foot fungus



  yeah, true!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Thanks amd!! . At least see them in person....... You wont be dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Cali!!! I know u are in Louisiana, which has fabulous Cajun & Creole food!! I was there a few years ago & I fell in luv with the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, true!



yes, it's so hard to stay reasonably fit with all the yummy options constantly around! Cali haven't been. The closest I've been was Lake Tahoe... One day...one day.


----------



## pixiesparkle

dbeth said:


> Jamie, you would love them! Especially since you do ok with the regular 120 Pigalle. I say sell some of your babies to get these.    The black are gorgeous as well! I saw them in person at the boutique yesterday.
> 
> Oh, I actually sized .5 up from my regular pigalle 120 size.  (I got the 39.5)I read that Stilly thought that they were a bit tight & was thinking about sizing up a .5 size.  The 39.5 fit perfectly and I think the 39 would have been tight. I doubt it stretches since it's lace.
> 
> Thank you dirty!
> Aww, thanks redbottom!! That's so sweet!


ITA!!! I've seen the black in person and if they had my size I probably would've gotten them already. *dbeth* I'm glad that you brought up the sizing difference in these because I thought it was odd as well. I usually go 1/2 size down for Pigalle 100 but in Picks and Co 100 1/2 size down was too tight so I went with 37.5.


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:
			
		

> Hi Platinum, I talked with my SA today, and she told me the Filo is actually 120mm


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Hi Platinum, I talked with my SA today, and she told me the Filo is actually 120mm



Thanks, Fumi. My SA called me earlier this week and we talked about it then. She told me that the heel is so skinny that it breaks easily. She told me a few women had that problem, which I found weird. Oh well, another pass.


----------



## dhampir2005

pixiesparkle said:


> ITA!!! I've seen the black in person and if they had my size I probably would've gotten them already. *dbeth* I'm glad that you brought up the sizing difference in these because I thought it was odd as well. I usually go 1/2 size down for Pigalle 100 but in Picks and Co 100 1/2 size down was too tight so I went with 37.5.



I actually sized down a whole size from my TTS for these.... I got 36.5 for the 120s when my tts is 37.5. In 37s I had a huge heel gap. I guess it just depends?


----------



## fumi

^In both Picks and Co 100mm and 120mm, I went half size down from TTS.


----------



## dhampir2005

fumi said:


> ^In both Picks and Co 100mm and 120mm, I went half size down from TTS.



Okay great  thought I was an anomaly  So are your black ones the 100mm?


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> Okay great  thought I was an anomaly  So are your black ones the 100mm?



My black pair is technically 120mm too. But in terms of exact measurements, I think my black pair is more like 4.7 inches, while my rose gold pair is more like 5.0 inches.  So there's a slightly noticeable difference between the heel heights, but they're both labeled as 120mm.


----------



## bab

jamidee said:


> I found some pictures of the Fall 2012 collection. If any are repeats or the whole bunch is, I apologize:


 
"Miss Zorra" ? :lolots:


----------



## dhampir2005

fumi said:


> My black pair is technically 120mm too. But in terms of exact measurements, I think my black pair is more like 4.7 inches, while my rose gold pair is more like 5.0 inches.  So there's a slightly noticeable difference between the heel heights, but they're both labeled as 120mm.



Hmmm how strange? I remember reading that someone's 120 measured 125mm. I guess they increase slightly with size? That still doesn't explain why your pairs aren't the same... since they're the same size. *sigh* Msr needs to do some quality control


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmmm how strange? I remember reading that someone's 120 measured 125mm. I guess they increase slightly with size? That still doesn't explain why your pairs aren't the same... since they're the same size. *sigh* Msr needs to do some quality control



Here's the picture I took


----------



## dhampir2005

fumi said:


> Here's the picture I took



The funny thing is that I saw this pic in your reveal thread and I thought you had gotten the RG in 120 and the black in 100... now I get it 

Either way, shoe twins on the RG


----------



## Syams

is this a new style?


----------



## dhampir2005

Syams said:


> is this a new style?



No, I believe they came out last Spring? They were a net-a-porter exclusive if I remember. Sold out like lightning.


----------



## Syams

dhampir2005 said:


> No, I believe they came out last Spring? They were a net-a-porter exclusive if I remember. Sold out like lightning.



awwhhh shucks, another miss! 

Thank you!


----------



## dhampir2005

Syams said:


> awwhhh shucks, another miss!
> 
> Thank you!



No problem! I'd check ebay, they pop up occasionally on there!


----------



## Syams

dhampir2005 said:


> No problem! I'd check ebay, they pop up occasionally on there!



I wish we had a thread like Chanel authentic finds where they post whats in store..it sucks to rely on whats on the net when you don't have a store in your country.:wondering


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> The funny thing is that I saw this pic in your reveal thread and I thought you had gotten the RG in 120 and the black in 100... now I get it
> 
> Either way, shoe twins on the RG



Yay for shoe twins!  They are truly beautiful shoes


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:
			
		

> My black pair is technically 120mm too. But in terms of exact measurements, I think my black pair is more like 4.7 inches, while my rose gold pair is more like 5.0 inches.  So there's a slightly noticeable difference between the heel heights, but they're both labeled as 120mm.



I measured the Gold Just Picks 100 against my Pigalle spikes 100 and the Just Picks is slightly taller even though they should be the same..similarly, my fifi 120 is taller than my New Declic 120 ..i guess they do vary since they're handmade?


----------



## samina

The heels should be the same height - not sure what's happening in quality control :s


----------



## Faraasha

Found this on Tumblr!!

I knew it looked better in person/on person!!... I saw it last week but didn't get a chance to try it on!..


----------



## bobobob

credit: @LouboutinWorld


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> Found this on Tumblr!!
> 
> I knew it looked better in person/on person!!... I saw it last week but didn't get a chance to try it on!..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716351



Thanks for posting!  I can imagine the black version would look even better (imo)


----------



## starr_shenell

Syams said:


> awwhhh shucks, another miss!
> 
> Thank you!


 
I know, I wanted those sooo bad!  I still do!


----------



## dbeth

dhampir2005 said:


> I actually sized down a whole size from my TTS for these.... I got 36.5 for the 120s when my tts is 37.5. In 37s I had a huge heel gap. I guess it just depends?





fumi said:


> ^In both Picks and Co 100mm and 120mm, I went half size down from TTS.




Not sure! Maybe if you have a wider foot (like me) that you go down only a .5 size rather than a full.   I think the 39 would have fit me, but just a bit tight.


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> Found this on Tumblr!!
> 
> I knew it looked better in person/on person!!... I saw it last week but didn't get a chance to try it on!..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716351



You're right, they do look better on the foot. But I'm still not sure how I feel about these  What do you think about them, Faraasha?


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> You're right, they do look better on the foot. But I'm still not sure how I feel about these  What do you think about them, Faraasha?



Fumi---I tried them on a few days ago. They are HOT.  And much much better in person!! The only reason I didn't get them is because I want to see what other spikes might be coming out & I like the black with gold better anyways. (I had to sell mine because they were way to big, even with double padding.)


----------



## dhampir2005

dbeth said:


> Not sure! Maybe if you have a wider foot (like me) that you go down only a .5 size rather than a full.   I think the 39 would have fit me, but just a bit tight.



Maybe that's it! I have a pretty narrow foot with short morton toes so that probably makes a difference as well, since my big toe isn't the one determining length. I must admit the pigalle is very mortons friendly  which really works for me.


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> ^ Thanks Dessye!!! I saw the black in person at the boutique yesterday and for a moment I was thinking to myself, I want these too! I am super picky when it comes to black shoes, but these were devine & soooo unique.
> 
> Did you post your Isoldes yet??


 
Umm, no not yet...:shame:


----------



## dbeth

dhampir2005 said:


> Maybe that's it! I have a pretty narrow foot with short morton toes so that probably makes a difference as well, since my big toe isn't the one determining length. I must admit the pigalle is very mortons friendly  which really works for me.



 What's morton toes?


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Umm, no not yet...:shame:




Can not wait!!! I find them amazing & such a piece of art. 


I see that the black patent banane is off your list in your siggy.


----------



## dhampir2005

dbeth said:


> What's morton toes?



It's when your second toe is longer than your first so your foot is triangular at the top! Hahahaha it doesn't work well for some styles though especially peep toes.


----------



## mishybelle

jamidee said:


>




OMG, is that Lova Pigalle??? I would die if that's what they really are in the new Fall Collection!


----------



## akillian24

Hold up--  are these lady peeps available somewhere?!  See my siggy... They are (very close) to my wish list item!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Just wanted to share more pics from SA
> 
> Black/Black Patent Lady Peep- 1395


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Can not wait!!! I find them amazing & such a piece of art.
> 
> 
> I see that the black patent banane is off your list in your siggy.


 
I promise to post pics of the Isolde by Sunday night.  I'm really busy practicing (last minute) for a choral concert tomorrow   I have another pair to reveal too.  But I have to reveal that one before the Isolde or no one will be interested in the non-Isolde 

Yeah, black patents are off my list...I never got the call for them.   Anyhoo, I've decided I don't need them for the moment because I have the nude and black patent Banas already.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I'm so in love with the Teal Bollywoody Peep Toes! Dying to get my hands on them IRL!


----------



## VernisLUV

pixiesparkle said:


>



WOW!!! They are Jazz leather, aren't they.... Red Jazz is sooo nice!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

akillian24 said:


> Hold up--  are these lady peeps available somewhere?!  See my siggy... They are (very close) to my wish list item!


they are at madison.

what stores have/had the neon pigalle (preferably 100 and pink but i'll take any)?


----------



## bobobob

Pics via Statigram


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Pics via Statigram


Nice! Can't wait for the pigalle patent spikes!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> I promise to post pics of the Isolde by Sunday night.  I'm really busy practicing (last minute) for a choral concert tomorrow   I have another pair to reveal too.  But I have to reveal that one before the Isolde or no one will be interested in the non-Isolde
> 
> Yeah, black patents are off my list...I never got the call for them.   Anyhoo, I've decided I don't need them for the moment because I have the nude and black patent Banas already.



Oh, got it! Yeah, better post the non-Isolde 1st!  Can't wait to see what they are!! 




Sincerelycass11 said:


> I'm so in love with the Teal Bollywoody Peep Toes! Dying to get my hands on them IRL!



 I agree , I love them too. I just don't like the price tag! I also like the pink ones.



bobobob said:


> Pic via Statigram



LUV!!!!!! 



dhampir2005 said:


> It's when your second toe is longer than your first so your foot is triangular at the top! Hahahaha it doesn't work well for some styles though especially peep toes.



Ohhhhh! Got it.     I have short fat Barney Rubble (The Flinstones) toes that are all the same size & length. No problems with peep toes, in fact sometimes the shoes appear to be to big with certain styles or brands because my toes are not long enough & barely stick beyond the vamp. This happens especially with Prada open toe pumps!


----------



## VernisLUV

Will there be Red/red Alti??? If so, I wonder if it'll be available in US! I wanna be on the waitlist!


----------



## RedBottomLover

mishybelle said:


> OMG, is that Lova Pigalle??? I would die if that's what they really are in the new Fall Collection!


It's called the Love Me for the fall collection.


----------



## dhampir2005

dbeth said:


> Oh, got it! Yeah, better post the non-Isolde 1st!  Can't wait to see what they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree , I love them too. I just don't like the price tag! I also like the pink ones.
> 
> 
> 
> LUV!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh! Got it.     I have short fat Barney Rubble (The Flinstones) toes that are all the same size & length. No problems with peep toes, in fact sometimes the shoes appear to be to big with certain styles or brands because my toes are not long enough & barely stick beyond the vamp. This happens especially with Prada open toe pumps!



My toes have a super weird problem. Normally with peep toes most people are concerned only about their big toe because it's the longest. With my toes the big toe peeps fine, but because it's chubbier than my other toes it sort of traps my longer second toe inside the shoe so it can't peep! talk about crushing pain!


----------



## NY_Mami

^seductive^ said:


> ye is season they brought back the gold potpourri in fifi, yolanda and verymix.
> 
> Here you go ..



**giddy high school girl scream**


----------



## Syams

Hello ladies, is this the Lady peep spikes in bronze? TIA


----------



## Louboufan

Syams said:


> Hello ladies, is this the Lady peep spikes in bronze? TIA


Gorgeous!


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> You're right, they do look better on the foot. But I'm still not sure how I feel about these  What do you think about them, Faraasha?



I really do like them, but Im staying away from anything over 120.. I want something I can easily wear any given day..


----------



## Faraasha

bobobob said:


> Pics via Statigram



LOVE the pigalle!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Syams said:


> Hello ladies, is this the Lady peep spikes in bronze? TIA





now this...i would buy


----------



## heychar

Syams said:


> Hello ladies, is this the Lady peep spikes in bronze? TIA



My SA told me the Bronze is a rust colour!
These look as though they are more of an exotic piece to me!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Pics via Statigram



Is this a new colorway or past season?


----------



## Clooky001

Syams said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, is this the Lady peep spikes in bronze? TIA



These are the lady peep lamé ring Strass, well that's what I was told & JJR will be getting them don't think the uk are!


----------



## Clooky001

These are the flannel gunmetal spikes selfridges have them now 






Stock pic of the lady peep lamé ring strass - I'm getting these bad boys once they arrive


----------



## Faraasha

Clooky001 said:


> These are the flannel gunmetal spikes selfridges have them now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock pic of the lady peep lamé ring strass - I'm getting these bad boys once they arrive






LOVE THEM!!!...Do you know if the material is coming in other styles?


----------



## Clooky001

Faraasha said:
			
		

> LOVE THEM!!!...Do you know if the material is coming in other styles?



I didn't asked sorry


----------



## Faraasha

Clooky001 said:


> I didn't asked sorry



They're so gorgeous...  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All!!

Just received an email from our boutique here in Dubai...

These just landed..

Patent Black/Black Pigalle 100


----------



## ThinSeeker

Is there a list somewhere that has the names of all CL shoes along with photos of how they look like?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum, follow me on twitter The  Thin Seeker


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Just received an email from our boutique here in Dubai...
> 
> These just landed..
> 
> Patent Black/Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 1717077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1717078
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1717079



Those Daffs  added to my F/W wishlist


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Fumi---I tried them on a few days ago. They are HOT.  And much much better in person!! The only reason I didn't get them is because I want to see what other spikes might be coming out & I like the black with gold better anyways. (I had to sell mine because they were way to big, even with double padding.)



Oh really? They look hot? I'll trust your judgment on this one since as you said, we seem to like the same things  I think I would also rather wait for the other spike styles to come out. I don't own any spike heels- I've been waiting for the perfect one to come along.


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> I really do like them, but Im staying away from anything over 120.. I want something I can easily wear any given day..



That's true... I'm also trying to keep all my shoes 120mm or else they don't get worn


----------



## pixiesparkle

My SA just twitted me today that they received a new shipment of LP spikes, Pigalle spikes, pigalle 120 and many other styles ..im going to the boutique tmr to have a look. DF is accompanying me to make sure that I behave lol


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> My toes have a super weird problem. Normally with peep toes most people are concerned only about their big toe because it's the longest. With my toes the big toe peeps fine, but because it's chubbier than my other toes it sort of traps my longer second toe inside the shoe so it can't peep! talk about crushing pain!



That's exactly like my big toe... He's such a hog for the spotlight!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> now this...i would buy



 Ita!


----------



## Syams

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA just twitted me today that they received a new shipment of LP spikes, Pigalle spikes, pigalle 120 and many other styles ..im going to the boutique tmr to have a look. DF is accompanying me to make sure that I behave lol



be a darling and keep us posted...


----------



## mommywithstyle

Clooky001 said:


> These are the flannel gunmetal spikes selfridges have them now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock pic of the lady peep lamé ring strass - I'm getting these bad boys once they arrive



Gorgeous and I totally need some Spikes in my life!!!!! When are they available? Do you know price?


----------



## jamidee

mommywithstyle said:
			
		

> Gorgeous and I totally need some Spikes in my life!!!!! When are they available? Do you know price?



Yea I'm wondering the price of that strass as well and if there are any other styles. I'd love this in banane


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know if any of the department stores( like Nordies, Saks or Neimans) or online stores like NAP in the US that will be receiving the Pigalle spikes black patent? TIA!


----------



## Louboufan

Do you know the price of the pigalle spikes? TIA!


Faraasha said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Just received an email from our boutique here in Dubai...
> 
> These just landed..
> 
> Patent Black/Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 1717077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1717078
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1717079


----------



## bab

bobobob said:


> Pics via Statigram


 
oh my, I don't usually like metallic colours, but these silver Pigalles are gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

bring on the Banane spikes (wishful thinking), now THAT would be a shoe I wouldn't hesitate to buy!


----------



## AEGIS

Syams said:


> Hello ladies, is this the Lady peep spikes in bronze? TIA



wait so it this

1. spike
2. snakeskin AND
3. strass?


be still  my heart


----------



## PollyGal

Hi, has anyone spotted any new season flats? 
Particularly any with studs!!!


----------



## VernisLUV

Any more info on red/red pairs? Does it come in Alti!?


----------



## pixiesparkle

I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.

Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
- Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
- Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
-  Black patent Pigalle 120
- Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
- Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
- Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
- Black Bibi 140
- Nude kid Daffodile 160


----------



## fumi

^Thank you for the awesome pictures! I love the black spike pigalle... and the asteroid! that gold insole looks fabulous


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> That's exactly like my big toe... He's such a hog for the spotlight!



HAHAHAHA great way to put it Jamidee! A spotlight hog


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:
			
		

> ^Thank you for the awesome pictures! I love the black spike pigalle... and the asteroid! that gold insole looks fabulous



They really are fab! This version of the Asteroid is my fav. I tried on size 36.5 (1 size down from TTS) and they fit perfectly


----------



## AEGIS

pixiesparkle said:


> I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.
> 
> Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
> - Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
> - Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
> -  Black patent Pigalle 120
> - Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
> - Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
> - Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
> - Black Bibi 140
> - Nude kid Daffodile 160




you rock for these photos!

i would imagine that the toe box would be super tight.spikes+patent!


----------



## amd_tan

pixiesparkle said:


> I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.
> 
> Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
> - Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
> - Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
> -  Black patent Pigalle 120
> - Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
> - Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
> - Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
> - Black Bibi 140
> - Nude kid Daffodile 160



Thanks for posting pics!!! 
What did you not like about the pigalle black patent spikes apart from the stiff toe box? I'm thinking of getting them since I don't have a pair with black spikes...


----------



## pixiesparkle

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting pics!!!
> What did you not like about the pigalle black patent spikes apart from the stiff toe box? I'm thinking of getting them since I don't have a pair with black spikes...



The stiff toe box was my only dislike..other than that they are very nice ..My observation could be a little biased because I have the leather black spikes and I prefer them to the patent..I may get the red patent spikes though


----------



## amd_tan

pixiesparkle said:


> The stiff toe box was my only dislike..other than that they are very nice ..My observation could be a little biased because I have the leather black spikes and I prefer them to the patent..I may get the red patent spikes though


Is it more stiff than the normal patent pigalles?
Congrats on your latest classic!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Is it more stiff than the normal patent pigalles?
> Congrats on your latest classic!!!



Thank you . It did feel more stiff  but I only had them on for a brief moment. Maybe the stiffness is due to the spikes on patent?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.
> 
> Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
> - Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
> - Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
> -  Black patent Pigalle 120
> - Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
> - Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
> - Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
> - Black Bibi 140
> - Nude kid Daffodile 160



Congrats for your new pigalle!

And thanks for the spy pix


----------



## LizzielovesCL

pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you . It did feel more stiff  but I only had them on for a brief moment. Maybe the stiffness is due to the spikes on patent?



Yes, I agree patent is a tougher material. Congrats on your latest pair!!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> bring on the Banane spikes (wishful thinking), now THAT would be a shoe I wouldn't hesitate to buy!



Me either!!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> wait so it this
> 
> 1. spike
> 2. snakeskin AND
> 3. strass?
> 
> be still  my heart



:lolots: full on tack for the tacky queen! Girl, I am with ya! If this comes in any other style it will be mine.


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> The stiff toe box was my only dislike..other than that they are very nice ..My observation could be a little biased because I have the leather black spikes and I prefer them to the patent..I may get the red patent spikes though



 I prefer the leather as well but I'm getting the red/red


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> :lolots: full on tack for the tacky queen! Girl, I am with ya! If this comes in any other style it will be mine.





my tacky heart nearly fell out. i will look a great tranny creation in those!!


----------



## AEGIS

ladies what is the difference between the Love Me [current] and the Love La [old pigalle style]?


----------



## ilovecocohanel

anyone with pics of PERCHE SOLEIL ALTADAMA PYTHON. Supposedly to come only in UK and geneva.


----------



## 318Platinum

I just remembered that my SA informed me that there will be a Stardust Daf Booty for the new season! I have to see that beauty! I am interested in seeing the pic of that Altadama as well if someone has it!! ;-D


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.
> 
> Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
> - Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
> - Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
> -  Black patent Pigalle 120
> - Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
> - Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
> - Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
> - Black Bibi 140
> - Nude kid Daffodile 160



Thank you for the pics! Those Asteroid are TDF!


----------



## dbeth

Syams said:


> Hello ladies, is this the Lady peep spikes in bronze? TIA



Holy hotness! I think I died.   Darn it---why do these have to be 150's?! 




jamidee said:


> That's exactly like my big toe... He's such a hog for the spotlight!







heiress-ox said:


> bring on the Banane spikes (wishful thinking), now THAT would be a shoe I wouldn't hesitate to buy!







pixiesparkle said:


> I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.
> 
> Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
> - Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
> - Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
> -  Black patent Pigalle 120
> - Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
> - Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
> - Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
> - Black Bibi 140
> - Nude kid Daffodile 160




Wow!!!! I would never buy the Asteroid, but I love to look at it. This one might be my fav out of all of them! Suprising though, I am picky about black shoes.  The Altadama looks gorgeous too!

Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## Syams

I hope the asteroid comes in a 35.5!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

dbeth said:


> Holy hotness! I think I died.   Darn it---why do these have to be 150's?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!! I would never buy the Asteroid, but I love to look at it. This one might be my fav out of all of them! Suprising though, I am picky about black shoes.  The Altadama looks gorgeous too!
> 
> Thanks for the eye candy!



Yes, thank you ladies for all these gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Hipployta

I'll have to post mod pics of these later...but I bought these yesterday.


----------



## sammix3

318Platinum said:


> I just remembered that my SA informed me that there will be a Stardust Daf Booty for the new season! I have to see that beauty! I am interested in seeing the pic of that Altadama as well if someone has it!! ;-D



Stardust sounds pretty! Do you have an idea how it looks like?


----------



## 318Platinum

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Stardust sounds pretty! Do you have an idea how it looks like?



She told me it's gonna look exactly like the original Stardust Daff, but in Daf Booty form!  Here's a pic of the original Stardust.


----------



## fumi

I love Stardust!  Can't wait to see what the booty looks like!


----------



## sammix3

318Platinum said:


> She told me it's gonna look exactly like the original Stardust Daff, but in Daf Booty form!  Here's a pic of the original Stardust.



Pretty!  Do you know if it will come in any other style?


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> She told me it's gonna look exactly like the original Stardust Daff, but in Daf Booty form!  Here's a pic of the original Stardust.





that material looks super delicate...almost too delicate to be in a boot


----------



## Syams

Hi ladies, I have been contacting several boutiques on the new styles. Just wondering do new styles reach US first before EU?


----------



## HeelAddict

Hi does anyone know what this t-strap pigalle is called from the new collection? Also will it come in colours other than gold (please say yes!)  Thanks ladies x


----------



## fumi

HeelAddict said:


> Hi does anyone know what this t-strap pigalle is called from the new collection? Also will it come in colours other than gold (please say yes!)  Thanks ladies x



It's called T-Pigal. As for other colors, I don't know any info about that.


----------



## Bubbles86

Just ordered 3 pairs:

Christian Loubutin Un Bout 120mm Sandals in Yellow 

Christian Louboutin 100mm Leopard Print pumps

Christian Louboutin Leopard-Print Calf Hair Sandals

Can't wait to post the pics once they arrive sooo excited


----------



## HeelAddict

fumi said:
			
		

> It's called T-Pigal. As for other colors, I don't know any info about that.



Thanks for your help  I'll keep my fingers crossed there are other colours in that case


----------



## floridasun8

pixiesparkle said:


> I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.
> 
> Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
> - Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
> - Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
> -  Black patent Pigalle 120
> - Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
> - Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
> - Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
> - Black Bibi 140
> - Nude kid Daffodile 160



Nice eye candy!     Do you know which are those exotics in the bottom of the pic?  They look like a pink or blush VP?   I've been looking for an exotic and I like the look of those!  Is it a new style, or just a classic VP in a new color?  Thanks!

EDIT:  Oh, I guess I re-read your message afterwards and saw that they must be the python altadama.  Sorry.     Too high.


----------



## 318Platinum

sammix3 said:


> Pretty!  Do you know if it will come in any other style?





AEGIS said:


> that material looks super delicate...almost too delicate to be in a boot



Sorry, *Sammix*. I didn't ask, as my SA knows I'm a Height W**re! lol I'm just so taken in with Daffs, but I'm trying to break away from them, but it's hard for me to.

*Aegis*, I agree. That's what I originally thought, bt at the same time, I think the material under the lace is satin, so Maybe it won't be so bad? I think of satin as strong, plus they may have a thicker leather under the satin as well? At any rate, I don't have to worry about it, being that it's $5*95 (sorry, I don't remember the second number. The DH threw away my paper that I was writing all the styles and prices down on!!) I guess for good reason


----------



## Louboufan

Nice!


Hipployta said:


> I'll have to post mod pics of these later...but I bought these yesterday.


----------



## Alice1979

Fall styles available on eComm:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter-1.html


----------



## Nolia

Helllllllloooo Divinoche!!


----------



## VernisLUV

I see Red Bianca..................


----------



## Nolia

There is a lot of pink! Definitely jumping on the Divinoche if it hits sale like the 8 Mignons.


----------



## anniethecat

Love these...does anyone know if the 100 are coming in any other colorways?  I can't get the pic to upload so here is the link:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=jthT1gr


----------



## 318Platinum

Alice1979 said:


> Fall styles available on eComm:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter-1.html



There isn't any 42s or 41.5-41s for that matter!!! What is the deal?


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> There isn't any 42s or 41.5-41s for that matter!!! What is the deal?


 
He forgets about us bigger footed ladies!


----------



## jamidee

Have a picture of the new 2012 lady daf tartan:


----------



## jamidee

I'm not sure if these have been posted yet, but they are the decoupata 120mm available at mytheresa.com


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if these have been posted yet, but they are the decoupata 120mm available at mytheresa.com



Ooh I saw them also in blue andin vogue. Im surprised but I kinda like them.


----------



## NY_Mami

pixiesparkle said:


> I went to Syd boutique today and came home with a pair of Pigalle 120 ..I'm so glad my SA told me to come in because they only got 1 pair in each size and selling out even before they hit the shelves! I got size 36.5, 1 full size down.
> 
> Here are some pics of the styles they just received.
> - Python Altadama 140 ( i forgot to ask the exact name, they are very comfy and the colour is gorgeous IRL but my 2nd toe kept sticking out so I decided to pass)
> - Black patent Pigalle spikes 100 (I was hoping to purchase these as they look so good in pics but I didn't like them in person and when I put them on, the toe box area feels tough and a bit painful)
> - Black patent Pigalle 120
> - Pigalle plato Pony 120 (the pony pattern is larger this season, closer to the old pony and ohh so soft!! I'm debating whether I should get them)
> - Asteroid 160 ( these are not as bad as I thought, they feel just like my Maggie 140)
> - Black patent Lady Peep spikes ( i forgot to take pics of these but pic has already been posted here before)
> - Black Bibi 140
> - Nude kid Daffodile 160


 
Thanks for the intel....


----------



## dbeth

Nolia said:


> Helllllllloooo Divinoche!!




  I love those! But I know I can't do a heel that high.


----------



## dbeth

Alice1979 said:


> Fall styles available on eComm:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter-1.html



Thanks Alice!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm not sure if these have been posted yet, but they are the decoupata 120mm available at mytheresa.com




these are super hot to me


----------



## starr_shenell

Black Divinoche:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...00141cat000149cat5130731&parentId=cat39620738


----------



## Syams

Ladies, I was just wondering if the new Asteroid has the same cutting as the lady peep?

TIA!


----------



## floridasun8

Not shoes, but this new CL bag is TDF!!!     If this makes the sale next Spring it will totally be mine!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...149cat5130731cat16550733&parentId=cat16550733


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> these are super hot to me



Rhi Rhi will totally be sporting these soon


----------



## karolinec1

Anyone know if the Pigalle in Pivoine will be coming in 100mm?   (I adore that colour, but I don't think I could do 120mm....)


----------



## pixiesparkle

I spot pink pigalle 120 and bianca 140


----------



## LizzielovesCL

dbeth said:


> Thanks Alice!!



Thank you, Alice.


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:


> He forgets about us bigger footed ladies!



You can say that again! I have the hardest time trying to find styles in my size, only to find out that it wasn't even made in my size! Pigalle Plato 140 supposedly only goes up to a 40 or 40.5. I am DIYING for the pigalle plato 140 (Check siggy). Hopefully, they all make more of larger sizes in the shoes, period. Here's hoping


----------



## Alice1979

dbeth said:


> I love those! But I know I can't do a heel that high.



Divinoche will also come in 120


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:


> Divinoche will also come in 120


OH YAY!!!! Thanks Alice... I can't do anything over 140mm...and I must have these.. now just to decide if I like the multi color or the black.


----------



## Faraasha

Alice1979 said:


> Divinoche will also come in 120



Sounds AMAZING!!...  Do I need this?... ush::shame:


----------



## jamidee

I'm thinking Manolo is trying to distinguish himself from Christian Louboutin with this quote..

&#8220;I hate celebrities,&#8221; he revealed to VOGUE.COM. &#8220;All those pointless girls &#8211; I won&#8217;t name names, but you know who I mean. They are &#8216;famous&#8217;. Ridiculous. I like women with style: actresses like Uma Thurman, icons like Audrey Hepburn. I like women with style to wear my shoes.&#8221;

you know who he's talking about... *cough cough* the kardashians *cough cough*

So people with no style can wear Louboutin and people with style can wear manolo.


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> Sounds AMAZING!!...  Do I need this?... ush::shame:


Need? probably not. But, want?! YES!


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:


> Divinoche will also come in 120


Will they be available in the us in 120mm and in all colors?


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Manolo is trying to distinguish himself from Christian Louboutin with this quote..
> 
> &ldquo;I hate celebrities,&rdquo; he revealed to VOGUE.COM. &ldquo;All those pointless girls &ndash; I won&rsquo;t name names, but you know who I mean. They are &lsquo;famous&rsquo;. Ridiculous. I like women with style: actresses like Uma Thurman, icons like Audrey Hepburn. I like women with style to wear my shoes.&rdquo;
> 
> you know who he's talking about... *cough cough* the kardashians *cough cough*
> 
> So people with no style can wear Louboutin and people with style can wear manolo.



Lol. Sounds like a little bit of jealousy from Manolo. I do get turned off by the brand with those "ladies" wearing them, but I still love my Loubis! If Manolo made heels as high as Louboutin, I would consider that brand. I'm sick of kitten heels.


----------



## Alice1979

jamidee said:


> Will they be available in the us in 120mm and in all colors?



AFAIK, both blk and multi will come in 120. HTH.


----------



## mommywithstyle

Alice1979 said:


> Divinoche will also come in 120



Oooooh i want!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Alice1979 said:


> Divinoche will also come in 120



  Thanks Alice!!!!!  


Jamie, we are going to be shoe twins!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:
			
		

> AFAIK, both blk and multi will come in 120. HTH.



Ty alice!


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> Need? probably not. But, want?! YES!



:giggles:


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> Lol. Sounds like a little bit of jealousy from Manolo. I do get turned off by the brand with those "ladies" wearing them, but I still love my Loubis! If Manolo made heels as high as Louboutin, I would consider that brand. I'm sick of kitten heels.



I do get annoyed as well sometimes!... But it is actually a little truthful if I am to be completely honest... Don't hate me for saying this, I love my loubis and I dont foresee myself stopping myself from buying them anytime soon... 

But when I think Manolo, I think elegant sophistication...  When I think Loubi, I think "Oh I love my spikes with the red soles" and a second thought pops into my head yeah so do the Kardashian's of this world and the "manly" ...

Speaking of Manolo though, I have been considering the Hangisi pump in coral  for a while now, but I've been overspending with louboutin to seriously consider it..  :giggles:


----------



## calisurf

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Manolo is trying to distinguish himself from Christian Louboutin with this quote..
> 
> &ldquo;I hate celebrities,&rdquo; he revealed to VOGUE.COM. &ldquo;All those pointless girls &ndash; I won&rsquo;t name names, but you know who I mean. They are &lsquo;famous&rsquo;. Ridiculous. I like women with style: actresses like Uma Thurman, icons like Audrey Hepburn. I like women with style to wear my shoes.&rdquo;
> 
> you know who he's talking about... *cough cough* the kardashians *cough cough*
> 
> So people with no style can wear Louboutin and people with style can wear manolo.



If I was his PR person I would have slapped him!  Talking about competition and in a stupid way. CLs are works of art. Where's the Manolo exhibit?  Seriously you're style plays the same every season. And that's fine. There's a place for it. Know what you do well and compliment your competition. If it wasn't for CL I may have never bought Manolos. Rising Tide lifts all ships.  Dude Manolo. Get over yourself. 

(PR rant over).


----------



## pixiesparkle

Boutique Costa Mesa just received the green Very Mix and silver Yolanda pot pourri


----------



## Faraasha

I still cant believe no one has seen the nude/nude spikes and tried them on and taken a picture just to show us... 

Pleaaaase pretty pleaaaase with a cherry on top!


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> I still cant believe no one has seen the nude/nude spikes and tried them on and taken a picture just to show us...
> 
> Pleaaaase pretty pleaaaase with a cherry on top!



There are several pics of them but not mod pics...
You can also take a look at this blog here:
http://www.chouquette.co.uk/blagger-who-needs-an-invitation/#more-503

There is a pic of the nude/nude LPs worn and a pic of the pigalles. These should suffice for now I hope!


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> There are several pics of them but not mod pics...
> You can also take a look at this blog here:
> http://www.chouquette.co.uk/blagger-who-needs-an-invitation/#more-503
> 
> There is a pic of the nude/nude LPs worn and a pic of the pigalles. These should suffice for now I hope!




OMG  Thank you!!! I LOVE THEM! I knew I would! Im sooo going to try to acquire the nude/nude spike pigalles!


----------



## jamidee

calisurf said:
			
		

> If I was his PR person I would have slapped him!  Talking about competition and in a stupid way. CLs are works of art. Where's the Manolo exhibit?  Seriously you're style plays the same every season. And that's fine. There's a place for it. Know what you do well and compliment your competition. If it wasn't for CL I may have never bought Manolos. Rising Tide lifts all ships.  Dude Manolo. Get over yourself.
> 
> (PR rant over).



:good post: if I was famous I'd have a public burning of all my manolos just because he said he didn't like me ....


----------



## heiress-ox

Faraasha said:


> I still cant believe no one has seen the nude/nude spikes and tried them on and taken a picture just to show us...
> 
> Pleaaaase pretty pleaaaase with a cherry on top!



I'll be in the boutique sometime next week & will try to post pics for you!


----------



## calisurf

jamidee said:


> :good post: if I was famous I'd have a public burning of all my manolos just because he said he didn't like me ....



I would do PR for that!     

(apologies for hijacking thread topic - back to it!)


----------



## Faraasha

heiress-ox said:


> I'll be in the boutique sometime next week & will try to post pics for you!



 You're a sweetheart!


----------



## jamidee

calisurf said:


> I would do PR for that!
> 
> (apologies for hijacking thread topic - back to it!)


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I think that Manolo quote is so full of envy!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, anyone can inquire for us about the Pigalle Flat in Nude/Nude and Red/red spikes!?
Please !!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm thinking Manolo is trying to distinguish himself from Christian Louboutin with this quote..
> 
> I hate celebrities, he revealed to VOGUE.COM. All those pointless girls  I wont name names, but you know who I mean. They are famous. Ridiculous. I like women with style: actresses like Uma Thurman, icons like Audrey Hepburn. I like women with style to wear my shoes.
> 
> you know who he's talking about... *cough cough* the kardashians *cough cough*
> 
> So people with no style can wear Louboutin and people with style can wear manolo.




actually don't think he's talking about CL at all.  bad move publicly to diss your customers.  since CL does not gift shoes EVER he truly does not control which celebrities are wearing his shoes


----------



## PollyGal

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Ladies, anyone can inquire for us about the Pigalle Flat in Nude/Nude and Red/red spikes!?
> Please !!!



Yes, please!! I am dying to know too!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

AEGIS said:
			
		

> actually don't think he's talking about CL at all.  bad move publicly to diss your customers.  since CL does not gift shoes EVER he truly does not control which celebrities are wearing his shoes



I thought he gives free gifts for his famous girlfriends like Arielle, Dita and Blake Lively. And inviting teenage prostitute Zahia for launch or private sale? I think Kims no worse.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> actually don't think he's talking about CL at all.  bad move publicly to diss your customers.  since CL does not gift shoes EVER he truly does not control which celebrities are wearing his shoes



I thought he gave Blake Lively his entire SS 2012 collection?


----------



## skislope15

318Platinum said:


> I thought he gave Blake Lively his entire SS 2012 collection?



He did do this


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> actually don't think he's talking about CL at all.  bad move publicly to diss your customers.  since CL does not gift shoes EVER he truly does not control which celebrities are wearing his shoes



Even Blake lively or Dita?


----------



## kiabear3

I wanted to share with those who could truly share in my joy (but didn't want to do a reveal thread) I've been stalking these for months and finally bought them:

Un Bout 100s


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Even Blake lively or Dita?



he definitely gifts shoes to both of those, i've heard dita say before in interviews her good friend christian, gave her x shoe..


----------



## Syams

I have been trying to contact the boutiques via email for a week and they just don't respond!  

Called several boutiques and they promised to contact me but never did. Are they that busy? 

amy from ecomm is so helpful. hopefully the styles I want won't run out of size just yet.


----------



## jamidee

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> I wanted to share with those who could truly share in my joy (but didn't want to do a reveal thread) I've been stalking these for months and finally bought them:
> 
> Un Bout 100s



Congrats friend!!! Now show us modelin shots! I've been dying to see the un bout in 100mm!!!!


----------



## Syams

Hello, it states there the lady peep spikes is also coming in red.

Anybody has pics of the red? TIA!


----------



## vuittongirl82

I am on the waiting list for the red/red spikes Lady Peep in the U.S. But, I am heading to Europe next week. Does anybody know if this style has came out and ready in stock in any part of Europe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Syams

vuittongirl82 said:


> I am on the waiting list for the red/red spikes Lady Peep in the U.S. But, I am heading to Europe next week. Does anybody know if this style has came out and ready in stock in any part of Europe? Thanks in advance.



hello, do you have a photo of them? which boutique did u put urself on waitlist? Hope u don't mind sharing. TIA!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Syams said:


> hello, do you have a photo of them? which boutique did u put urself on waitlist? Hope u don't mind sharing. TIA!


 
You just posted the photo yourself, didn't you? I asked my SA to reserve the pair for me. I don't know exactlly which boutiques are going to get them. My SA told me that this style would arrive in June/July. I was thinking, if I could get them earlier in Europe, why not?


----------



## heychar

vuittongirl82 said:


> I am on the waiting list for the red/red spikes Lady Peep in the U.S. But, I am heading to Europe next week. Does anybody know if this style has came out and ready in stock in any part of Europe? Thanks in advance.



I was told UK I getting stock in July/August for those! So I'm assuming the rest of EU would be similar!


----------



## Syams

vuittongirl82 said:


> You just posted the photo yourself, didn't you? I asked my SA to reserve the pair for me. I don't know exactlly which boutiques are going to get them. My SA told me that this style would arrive in June/July. I was thinking, if I could get them earlier in Europe, why not?













were you referring to the moroccan red spikes? i'm referring to the lady peep spikes, in the lookbook states there's a red, black and nude.


----------



## vuittongirl82

Syams said:
			
		

> were you referring to the moroccan red spikes? i'm referring to the lady peep spikes, in the lookbook states there's a red, black and nude.



The top picture is velour/ suede material. It comes in two colors: red and black. They are already available on E-com. The bottom picture is lady peep patent leather. It comes in 3 colors: red, black and nude. The black and nude are already in stock in some boutiques in States. Only the red has not been shipped from Paris. Hope it helps.


----------



## Alice1979

I don't remember who was asking about the Banane. It will be available but only in suede, blk, red, and cameo rose.


----------



## mommywithstyle

Syams said:
			
		

> hello, do you have a photo of them? which boutique did u put urself on waitlist? Hope u don't mind sharing. TIA!



Here's a pic w the red/red LP in the bottom right corner. Sorry, only pic I have.


----------



## heiress-ox

Alice1979 said:


> I don't remember who was asking about the Banane. It will be available but only in suede, blk, red, and cameo rose.



thanks alice  

ahh a bit disappointed theres only suede and no nappa or patent leather styles, i promised myself to limit the suede shoes!


----------



## theclassic

Faraasha said:


> And here's the nude/nude modeled! I knew Id love it...
> 
> I like that the patent has a bit of a shiny effect so it can reflect some light if you notice in the picture...
> 
> View attachment 1705498


 
I have been searching this thread page by page~ any idea how much the new season piggie spikes will be $$ ?


----------



## dbeth

Alice1979 said:


> I don't remember who was asking about the Banane. It will be available but only in suede, blk, red, and cameo rose.



Thanks for the info Alice! I am a banane lover, could have been me. So bummed that there are no leather or patent.  But the Cameo Rose color in suede sounds nice.


----------



## Faraasha

theclassic said:


> I have been searching this thread page by page~ any idea how much the new season piggie spikes will be $$ ?



I don't know really.. Ive been hoping to find out myself :giggles:


----------



## 318Platinum

Faraasha said:


> I don't know really.. Ive been hoping to find out myself :giggles:



The Nude/Nude, Red/Red and Black/Black Pigalle Spikes are $1,195. HTH


----------



## AEGIS

we should start a sale thread soon....hoping the un bout in neon yellow and watersnake maggie make it


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows where to find the Pigalle 120mm Pivoine and the Pigalle Spikes Nude/Nude 120mm in Europe? Paris will only get the 100mm for both.


----------



## Syams

ladies, should we start a sale thread like the one chanel has? esp for items available in barneys, nordies


----------



## Alice1979

heiress-ox said:


> thanks alice
> 
> ahh a bit disappointed theres only suede and no nappa or patent leather styles, i promised myself to limit the suede shoes!





dbeth said:


> Thanks for the info Alice! I am a banane lover, could have been me. So bummed that there are no leather or patent.  But the Cameo Rose color in suede sounds nice.



You're welcome. I too was disappointed to see the short list for Banane and even shorter list for AD. But this is for US boutiques/eComm, maybe dept stores and online retailers have different fall buys. There's always hoping.


----------



## amd_tan

martinaa said:


> Anyone knows where to find the Pigalle 120mm Pivoine and the Pigalle Spikes Nude/Nude 120mm in Europe? Paris will only get the 100mm for both.



Sorry I don't know where you can find it in a 120 height but will the Pivoine be in suede or patent? Do you have a pic? 
I am after a pink shoe but I don't know if I should get the hot pink suede before they sell out or wait out for the Pivoine...


----------



## martinaa

amd_tan said:


> Sorry I don't know where you can find it in a 120 height but will the Pivoine be in suede or patent? Do you have a pic?
> I am after a pink shoe but I don't know if I should get the hot pink suede before they sell out or wait out for the Pivoine...



Pigalle Pivoine 100mm patent. Pics from the 120mm are on Louboutin US site. I have the hot pink in patent and I love them! I don´t see the Pivoine in real life, but I think it is a great colour, too.


----------



## mommywithstyle

AEGIS said:


> we should start a sale thread soon....hoping the un bout in neon yellow and watersnake maggie make it





Syams said:


> ladies, should we start a sale thread like the one chanel has? esp for items available in barneys, nordies



I agree!  Let's start one soon!  Just got a text from NM that sale for CL goes on sale 3rd week in June.  Monday presale is Prada, Gucci, YSL, Valentino, J. Choo and Manolos.  

I know Nordstrom starts presale next week, I wonder if any CLs made the sale.  Anyone know?


----------



## gymangel812

Syams said:


> ladies, should we start a sale thread like the one chanel has? esp for items available in barneys, nordies


usually it gets started when the first sale info is released.


----------



## AEGIS

mommywithstyle said:


> I agree!  Let's start one soon!  Just got a text from NM that sale for CL goes on sale 3rd week in June.  Monday presale is Prada, Gucci, YSL, Valentino, J. Choo and Manolos.
> 
> I know Nordstrom starts presale next week, I wonder if any CLs made the sale.  Anyone know?




omg sale season is upon us already

*fans self*


hmm...i want those Gucci Ophelie..in green.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> we should start a sale thread soon....hoping the un bout in neon yellow and watersnake maggie make it



I've heard un bout won't make it but I too am hoping for the black version. And watersnake Maggie as well... An picks and co. Or even just piks


----------



## amd_tan

martinaa said:


> Pigalle Pivoine 100mm patent. Pics from the 120mm are on Louboutin US site. I have the hot pink in patent and I love them! I don´t see the Pivoine in real life, but I think it is a great colour, too.


Thanks I just saw it!! They look less pink..and more of a raspberry. They're cute!
Ahh I wish I could find the hot pink PP somewhere...



jamidee said:


> I've heard un bout won't make it but I too am hoping for the black version. And watersnake Maggie as well... An picks and co. Or even just piks


Or even something in metal nodo maybe..hopefully?


----------



## jamidee

martinaa said:
			
		

> Pigalle Pivoine 100mm patent. Pics from the 120mm are on Louboutin US site. I have the hot pink in patent and I love them! I don´t see the Pivoine in real life, but I think it is a great colour, too.



I want to see a pic! Where can I find one of the pivoine?


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> I want to see a pic! Where can I find one of the pivoine?



http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pumps/pigalle-patent.html

Pigalle Pivoine 120mm


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I've heard un bout won't make it but I too am hoping for the black version. And watersnake Maggie as well... An picks and co. Or even just piks





hmm...i don't see why it wouldn't.  hmm if it doesn't....maybe i will try to get the watersnake maggie. maybe the un bout won't make it in every colorway? yeah we need to start a thread.  i am in bag mode so nothing is dire..not even a maggie...which is a shock!


----------



## Nadin22

There are more Fall/Winter styles on the European site...

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/fall-winter12-collection.html


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I want to see a pic! Where can I find one of the pivoine?





amd_tan said:


> Sorry I don't know where you can find it in a 120 height but will the Pivoine be in suede or patent? Do you have a pic?
> I am after a pink shoe but I don't know if I should get the hot pink suede before they sell out or wait out for the Pivoine...





martinaa said:


> Anyone knows where to find the Pigalle 120mm Pivoine and the Pigalle Spikes Nude/Nude 120mm in Europe? Paris will only get the 100mm for both.



I saw the Pivoine Pigalle in person and tried it on. It's a nice color, but it's not as vibrant like it shows on the US ecom site. It's more dull, kindof like a lighter colored raspberry.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> hmm...i don't see why it wouldn't.  hmm if it doesn't....maybe i will try to get the watersnake maggie. maybe the un bout won't make it in every colorway? yeah we need to start a thread.  i am in bag mode so nothing is dire..not even a maggie...which is a shock!




I went through my bag phase a few years ago, so I totally understand! But yeah, no maggies for you is a shock!!


----------



## dbeth

Alice1979 said:


> You're welcome. I too was disappointed to see the short list for Banane and even shorter list for AD. But this is for US boutiques/eComm, maybe dept stores and online retailers have different fall buys. There's always hoping.



And the Altadama?? What a bummer, I love that style too!  Hopefully the dept stores will have more of a selection!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> I went through my bag phase a few years ago, so I totally understand! But yeah, no maggies for you is a shock!!



Did you get your fluro piggies in pink in yet?!


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> I saw the Pivoine Pigalle in person and tried it on. It's a nice color, but it's not as vibrant like it shows on the US ecom site. It's more dull, kindof like a lighter colored raspberry.



Thanks for the color description 
Now I hate myself for not getting the hot pink PP!! The Pivoine in suede is different I think, it seems more fuchsia/magenta.The Cameo Rose is not my kind of pink either..it's too light.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> I went through my bag phase a few years ago, so I totally understand! But yeah, no maggies for you is a shock!!




lol yeah it is isn't it?  im on a chanel mission which is taking priority now


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> lol yeah it is isn't it?  im on a chanel mission which is taking priority now



what's the mission!!?

p.s.... have you moved north yet?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

has there been any discussion about the new CL handbags? there was a picture of a python, watersnake, not entirely sure on the skin, maybe in black and red? has anyone gotten one? or have an opinion on them?


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> Thanks for the color description
> Now I hate myself for not getting the hot pink PP!! The Pivoine in suede is different I think, it seems more fuchsia/magenta.The Cameo Rose is not my kind of pink either..it's too light.



The PP is pretty vibrant compared to the Pivoine. What size are you in the PP??

Did you see the Cameo Rose somewhere??


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Did you get your fluro piggies in pink in yet?!



No, they arrive Tuesday! Can't wait to see what color they are IRL.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> lol yeah it is isn't it?  im on a chanel mission which is taking priority now




Chanel!   One day I want a classic flap. 

Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> what's the mission!!?
> 
> p.s.... have you moved north yet?




vintage jumbo maxi black--or jumbo with ghw.  i found one in pristine condition which i will scoop up soon
a tan jumbo maxi w/ghw
maybe a white vintage 2.55 or something w/ghw
i think i can get the tan or white by the end of the summer.
so no louboutins for me 
i like vintage esp. bc the gold is brighter and i would like one or two in a different quilting pattern.  i like the ones they did in the 90s

and the only non-vintage purchase i am eyeing and hope to add [but this is like in a year or 2] is a jumbo in like a khaki/olive color...


then maybe onto clutches? but i like LV clutches more i think


----------



## amd_tan

dbeth said:


> The PP is pretty vibrant compared to the Pivoine. What size are you in the PP??
> 
> Did you see the Cameo Rose somewhere??


I'm a 38 in Pigalle 100 so I guess I'm also a 38 in PP?

It's on the EU Ecomms site


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

amd_tan said:


> I'm a 38 in Pigalle 100 so I guess I'm also a 38 in PP?
> 
> It's on the EU Ecomms site



What to pair with the Green Pot Pourri Yolanda !
Please post a modeling of your and_tan


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> What to pair with the Green Pot Pourri Yolanda !
> Please post a modeling of your and_tan



Hmm I haven't thought of what to wear with them yet.. 
I will post pics soon... Still waiting for them to arrive 
The wait is killing me!


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows in what other styles the cameo rose in patent comes?


----------



## Nadin22

I would also like to know that. It's such a beautiful color...


----------



## CLobsession

martinaa said:


> Anyone knows in what other styles the cameo rose in patent comes?


I haven't seen that one yet. Is it on ecomm?


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> No, they arrive Tuesday! Can't wait to see what color they are IRL.













For reference, but it's so funny how it looks so different in person! Hope you love them!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Saw these on Instagram


----------



## fumi

nyjaesmith said:


> Saw these on Instagram



Love them all!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1728288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1728289
> 
> 
> For reference, but it's so funny how it looks so different in person! Hope you love them!




They look pretty! Yeah, things are so different in person though. I didn't think the fluo yellow was that bright until I opened the box.


----------



## jeNYC

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if someone can recommend me a Barney's SA?  Thanks!


----------



## sofaa

Full pic of Red/Red Spikes via Instagram:


----------



## VernisLUV

ahhhhh i love red on red spikes!!! How come Alti doesn't come in Red/Red..  i would totally buy them in a flash!!


----------



## martinaa

CLobsession said:


> I haven't seen that one yet. Is it on ecomm?



Rolando Cameo Rose Patent is on US Site.


----------



## airina666

sofaa said:


> Full pic of Red/Red Spikes via Instagram:



I am definitely getting these if they come out in flats


----------



## starr_shenell

For those of you getting the red/red spikes, are you going with the pigalles or lady peeps?


----------



## fumi

sofaa said:


> Full pic of Red/Red Spikes via Instagram:



I love it!


----------



## heychar

nyjaesmith said:


> Saw these on Instagram





sofaa said:


> Full pic of Red/Red Spikes via Instagram:



Beautiful, I saw that pic on instagram, is that an ipad cover?


----------



## heychar

starr_shenell said:


> For those of you getting the red/red spikes, are you going with the pigalles or lady peeps?



I may get the red/red LPs need to see irl... if not i'll just get the black/black LPs only!


----------



## KazzJulez

Hey guys,
I am looking to choose between two styles ; a bit fancier than everyday pair of heels which is why I am going for the 120mm. I am 5"11 so any taller I'd be really embarassed 

I am looking at the black patent Lady Lynch 120mm 
OR

The Rolando in plain black leather 120mm.


Which heels should I purchase? (Any advice on comfort, pros and cons) will be great! I need these shoes I can just throw on for a night out


----------



## **shoelover**

lady lynch gets my vote! Comfy style. Rolando's have been known as 'toe crushers' not the best style. they are torture!


----------



## PetitColibri

VernisLUV said:


> ahhhhh i love red on red spikes!!! How come Alti doesn't come in Red/Red..  i would totally buy them in a flash!!



I think Alti comes in red/red ! my SA told me so


----------



## KazzJulez

**shoelover** said:


> lady lynch gets my vote! Comfy style. Rolando's have been known as 'toe crushers' not the best style. they are torture!



Toe crushers!?! Thats such a shame as they are beautiful shoes... but sadly I have long toes and that'd definitely kill my feet. 

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Love them all!



 Me too


----------



## heychar

**shoelover** said:


> lady lynch gets my vote! Comfy style. Rolando's have been known as 'toe crushers' not the best style. they are torture!



Have to agree with **shoelover** the Rolando's are murder imo

...i'm confused have I posted this in the right place?? or has this thread been moved? if so I don't think its been moved to the right place!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

sofaa said:


> Full pic of Red/Red Spikes via Instagram:


Love these!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> They look pretty! Yeah, things are so different in person though. I didn't think the fluo yellow was that bright until I opened the box.


Did you get them in yet!?


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> I may get the red/red LPs need to see irl... if not i'll just get the black/black LPs only!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Did you get them in yet!?




Nope! UPS gets here between 4-5pm. 



heychar said:


> Have to agree with **shoelover** the Rolando's are murder imo
> 
> ...i'm confused have I posted this in the right place?? or has this thread been moved? if so I don't think its been moved to the right place!





**shoelover** said:


> lady lynch gets my vote! Comfy style. Rolando's have been known as 'toe crushers' not the best style. they are torture!





KazzJulez said:


> Toe crushers!?! Thats such a shame as they are beautiful shoes... but sadly I have long toes and that'd definitely kill my feet.
> 
> Thank you for your advice!




I agree. Rolandos are gorgeous, but they kill my toes and my toes are short! My toes go numb in about 5 minutes and that's sitting down.


----------



## **shoelover**

KazzJulez said:


> Toe crushers!?! Thats such a shame as they are beautiful shoes... but sadly I have long toes and that'd definitely kill my feet.
> 
> Thank you for your advice!



Yip! I had to part with mine. I have long toes and they just don't work for me. 



heychar said:


> Have to agree with **shoelover** the Rolando's are murder imo
> *
> ...i'm confused have I posted this in the right place??* *or has this thread been moved?* if so I don't think its been moved to the right place!



thread has been moved to the wrong place.


----------



## heychar

**shoelover** said:


> Yip! I had to part with mine. I have long toes and they just don't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> thread has been moved to the wrong place.



Ah thought it was me being abit dizzy lol


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


>



 Hello my name is Char and I'm a spike-aholic! I'm sooo banned right now!


----------



## mistyknightwin

As much as I've tried to not like the un bout, I'm really interested in getting a pair if I can get it on sale...esp. the neon yellow, I would pass on the black...


AEGIS said:


> we should start a sale thread soon....hoping the un bout in neon yellow and watersnake maggie make it


----------



## AEGIS

mistyknightwin said:


> As much as I've tried to not like the un bout, I'm really interested in getting a pair if I can get it on sale...esp. the neon yellow, I would pass on the black...




i would def. pass on the black.  i don't have anything yellow esque.


----------



## VernisLUV

PetitColibri said:


> I think Alti comes in red/red ! my SA told me so



YAYYYYY!!!! 
Who is this amazing SA of yours!!?? 
Is there a waitlist for this? I must be on it!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i would def. pass on the black.  i don't have anything yellow esque.



Good... More black for me!


----------



## martinaa

Does anyone know if Saks will get the Pigalle Pivoine 120mm?


----------



## amd_tan

Has anyone seen the Grapi 120 style yet (on US Ecomms website)?
What do you think of the wide heel?


----------



## VernisLUV

VernisLUV said:


> YAYYYYY!!!!
> Who is this amazing SA of yours!!??
> Is there a waitlist for this? I must be on it!!



Of if any of you ladies know a dept stores or other retailers will get the Red Alti, please PM me!! TIA


----------



## anniethecat

amd_tan said:


> Has anyone seen the Grapi 120 style yet (on US Ecomms website)?
> What do you think of the wide heel?


 
I kinda like it, but would like to see it in person.


----------



## samina

If anyone wants to know what Selfridges - London has let me know was there today!

New Simples - orange suede, black, n a few other colours
Pigalle with the nude studs
A platform peep style with studs black

Very/potpouri? mix-  lots of colours

Maggies - roccia

Bianca in blue croc!

I picked up black patent bianca !!


----------



## Dessye

Pigalle 100 spike nude/nude just arrived at Robertson!


----------



## Dessye

Just curious (but potentially interested ), does anyone know if Un Bout 120 was ever done in gold miniglitter?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Dessye said:


> Pigalle 100 spike nude/nude just arrived at Robertson!


I wish it was 120 MM


----------



## Dessye

LizzielovesCL said:


> I wish it was 120 MM


 
I thought the 120 was at Madison or Horatio?


----------



## dbeth

For anyone interested in the 120 Filo, I tried them on today. I really liked them! I love the thin heel & there is some slight toe cleavage. The toe is much shorter than the Simple. They run .5 size big, so 39.5 fit me perfect. The SA also commented that she thought they ran .5 big as well.

And I saw the green LP Potpouri-----Crazy amazing!    I did not try it on because I knew I would want them & I'm not ready to shell out that much.




samina said:


> If anyone wants to know what Selfridges - London has let me know was there today!
> 
> New Simples - orange suede, black, n a few other colours
> Pigalle with the nude studs
> A platform peep style with studs black
> 
> Very/potpouri? mix-  lots of colours
> 
> Maggies - roccia
> 
> Bianca in blue croc!
> 
> I picked up black patent bianca !!



Omg, Croc Bianca in blue!!! I bet it looks gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> For anyone interested in the 120 Filo, I tried them on today. I really liked them! I love the thin heel & there is some slight toe cleavage. The toe is much shorter than the Simple. They run .5 size big, so 39.5 fit me perfect. The SA also commented that she thought they ran .5 big as well.
> 
> And I saw the green LP Potpouri-----Crazy amazing!    I did not try it on because I knew I would want them & I'm not ready to shell out that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, Croc Bianca in blue!!! I bet it looks gorgeous!



Did you happen to take a modeling pic of the Filo?


----------



## VernisLUV

I love Filo! But i'm afraid of heels snapping in half ush:....


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Did you happen to take a modeling pic of the Filo?




No, sorry Sami! I was at the boutique, so it's harder to get pics since its not allowed. And there was nobody there but me so that made it even harder. Last time there was a ton of people & I was able to sneak a few.


----------



## 318Platinum

VernisLUV said:


> I love Filo! But i'm afraid of heels snapping in half ush:....



I was told by an SA that the heel snapping in half is an actual problem for that particular shoe! That's all she had to tell me to take it off my list. Good Luck to whomever gets those gorgeous beauties!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Just curious (but potentially interested ), does anyone know if Un Bout 120 was ever done in gold miniglitter?



I don't think so... but that would have been nice


----------



## LizzielovesCL

PetitColibri said:


> I don't think so... but that would have been nice


True, that sounds like a pretty shoe!


----------



## VernisLUV

318Platinum said:


> I was told by an SA that the heel snapping in half is an actual problem for that particular shoe! That's all she had to tell me to take it off my list. Good Luck to whomever gets those gorgeous beauties!



Wow, even your SA told you about the heels.... 

Agreed! They are indeed beautiful in the pictures


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I had to share this love.. 



















Any comments?
Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> I had to share this love..
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



Keep!! They're just as beautiful but more wearable


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



omg, those are fabulous!!!! I live in higher heels so I'd get them in Lady Peeps but it just depends on personal preference


----------



## dbeth

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



Omg, soooooo GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am really loving the Yolanda & LP in these!!  I don 't know..........do you like a higher heel better??  I think it depends on how long you will wear it. If it's going to be awhile, then I say stick with the Yolanda. If it's under 2 hours, LP might be ok!! 




318Platinum said:


> I was told by an SA that the heel snapping in half is an actual problem for that particular shoe! That's all she had to tell me to take it off my list. Good Luck to whomever gets those gorgeous beauties!



Thanks for the heads up. So sad though--really liked this style.  I wonder if I bought them and the heel snapped, if they would take it back?? I would probably purchase from one of the department stores before the boutique.


----------



## Louboufan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..


I say keep because of the heel height . They are gorgeous.


----------



## samina

dbeth said:
			
		

> For anyone interested in the 120 Filo, I tried them on today. I really liked them! I love the thin heel & there is some slight toe cleavage. The toe is much shorter than the Simple. They run .5 size big, so 39.5 fit me perfect. The SA also commented that she thought they ran .5 big as well.
> 
> And I saw the green LP Potpouri-----Crazy amazing!    I did not try it on because I knew I would want them & I'm not ready to shell out that much.
> 
> Omg, Croc Bianca in blue!!! I bet it looks gorgeous!



I had to go over n stroke them soooo gorgeous they also had green potpourri fab!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Went to the Selfridges concession today, but did come out empty handed (they didn't have my size)  It was such a humid day and I'd already been out & about walking around for 8 hrs by the time I arrived so I was a bit flustered and forgot to take spy pics!

While I was there I saw: the whole 20th anni collection, they still had both Isoldes in stock, they had some new styles including both nude and black patent LP spikes, as well as Pigalles in the patent red spikes and patent black spikes I believe too and Red Patent Bananes (which I almost caved on). They had quite a few strass styles including Silver Very Mix, Black & Lace Picks & Co, and then about 10-15 other strass styles (Pigalles, Fifi, etc).  They also had quite a few Croc shoes, Biancas specifically I was shocked. 

They still had most of the Spring/Summer styles (Summerissima, La Favorita, etc..) and quite a few of the higher classics including Bianca, LP - they didn't have any patent Decolletes, or Ron Rons in, it seemed the only 100mm shoes they had were the Simple Pump.

The SA Jonathon at the concession was absolutely lovely, very helpful and if you plan to purchase I'd definitely recommend using him - I wished they had my size just so he could get my commission, I was pleasantly surprised!

I will be dropping by Harrods/Harvey Nichols and the 2 boutiques within the next week, so I'll let you know the stock there, fingers crossed I make out with something - I'll also try to do better and take Spy Pics.


----------



## gymangel812

nude pigalili


----------



## starr_shenell

heiress-ox said:


> Went to the Selfridges concession today, but did come out empty handed (they didn't have my size)  It was such a humid day and I'd already been out & about walking around for 8 hrs by the time I arrived so I was a bit flustered and forgot to take spy pics!
> 
> While I was there I saw: the whole 20th anni collection, they still had both Isoldes in stock, they had some new styles including both nude and black patent LP spikes, as well as Pigalles in the patent red spikes and patent black spikes I believe too and Red Patent Bananes (which I almost caved on). They had quite a few strass styles including Silver Very Mix, Black & Lace Picks & Co, and then about 10-15 other strass styles (Pigalles, Fifi, etc). They also had quite a few Croc shoes, Biancas specifically I was shocked.
> 
> They still had most of the Spring/Summer styles (Summerissima, La Favorita, etc..) and quite a few of the higher classics including Bianca, LP - they didn't have any patent Decolletes, or Ron Rons in, it seemed the only 100mm shoes they had were the Simple Pump.
> 
> The SA Jonathon at the concession was absolutely lovely, very helpful and if you plan to purchase I'd definitely recommend using him - I wished they had my size just so he could get my commission, I was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I will be dropping by Harrods/Harvey Nichols and the 2 boutiques within the next week, so I'll let you know the stock there, fingers crossed I make out with something - I'll also try to do better and take Spy Pics.


 
Thanks for sharing!  I love working with friendly, helpfuls SA's!  What did you think of the red/red spikes IRL?


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> Went to the Selfridges concession today, but did come out empty handed (they didn't have my size)  It was such a humid day and I'd already been out & about walking around for 8 hrs by the time I arrived so I was a bit flustered and forgot to take spy pics!
> 
> While I was there I saw: the whole 20th anni collection, they still had both Isoldes in stock, they had some new styles including both nude and black patent LP spikes, as well as Pigalles in the patent red spikes and patent black spikes I believe too and Red Patent Bananes (which I almost caved on). They had quite a few strass styles including Silver Very Mix, Black & Lace Picks & Co, and then about 10-15 other strass styles (Pigalles, Fifi, etc).  They also had quite a few Croc shoes, Biancas specifically I was shocked.
> 
> They still had most of the Spring/Summer styles (Summerissima, La Favorita, etc..) and quite a few of the higher classics including Bianca, LP - they didn't have any patent Decolletes, or Ron Rons in, it seemed the only 100mm shoes they had were the Simple Pump.
> 
> The SA Jonathon at the concession was absolutely lovely, very helpful and if you plan to purchase I'd definitely recommend using him - I wished they had my size just so he could get my commission, I was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I will be dropping by Harrods/Harvey Nichols and the 2 boutiques within the next week, so I'll let you know the stock there, fingers crossed I make out with something - I'll also try to do better and take Spy Pics.





starr_shenell said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I love working with friendly, helpfuls SA's!  What did you think of the red/red spikes IRL?




Also curious what you think of the red/red spikes?!


Wow, Croc Bianca. I would die for croc anything!!! Thanks for the the intel heiress!!  I think the red patent bananes are calling you.


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> I don't think so... but that would have been nice



Thanks N!  Gosh darn it -- it would have made a nice DIY.  I'm addicted now!


----------



## martinaa

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..


 
I vote for KEEP! Gorgeous pair!!!


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Went to the Selfridges concession today, but did come out empty handed (they didn't have my size)  It was such a humid day and I'd already been out & about walking around for 8 hrs by the time I arrived so I was a bit flustered and forgot to take spy pics!
> 
> While I was there I saw: the whole 20th anni collection, they still had both Isoldes in stock, they had some new styles including both nude and black patent LP spikes, as well as Pigalles in the patent red spikes and patent black spikes I believe too and Red Patent Bananes (which I almost caved on). They had quite a few strass styles including Silver Very Mix, Black & Lace Picks & Co, and then about 10-15 other strass styles (Pigalles, Fifi, etc).  They also had quite a few Croc shoes, Biancas specifically I was shocked.
> 
> They still had most of the Spring/Summer styles (Summerissima, La Favorita, etc..) and quite a few of the higher classics including Bianca, LP - they didn't have any patent Decolletes, or Ron Rons in, it seemed the only 100mm shoes they had were the Simple Pump.
> 
> The SA Jonathon at the concession was absolutely lovely, very helpful and if you plan to purchase I'd definitely recommend using him - I wished they had my size just so he could get my commission, I was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I will be dropping by Harrods/Harvey Nichols and the 2 boutiques within the next week, so I'll let you know the stock there, fingers crossed I make out with something - I'll also try to do better and take Spy Pics.



Sorry to hear they didn't have your size   But thanks for the intel!  Wow, 8 hours of walking?  From store to store? 

Don't forget about Brown's and Matches


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



This is the green strass right, or is there blue? 

I actually prefer VM but these will be more wearable (as in easier to walk in!)


----------



## Dessye

I was just perusing the US Ecom site and came across the green VM.  I noticed that there is a spike missing on the left shoe in the stock pic!   Imagine that!


----------



## martinaa

:giggles:





Dessye said:


> I was just perusing the US Ecom site and came across the green VM. I noticed that there is a spike missing on the left shoe in the stock pic!  Imagine that!


----------



## heiress-ox

gymangel812 said:


> nude pigalili
> View attachment 1732056



 gorgeous!!!



starr_shenell said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I love working with friendly, helpfuls SA's!  What did you think of the red/red spikes IRL?





dbeth said:


> Also curious what you think of the red/red spikes?!
> 
> 
> Wow, Croc Bianca. I would die for croc anything!!! Thanks for the the intel heiress!!  I think the red patent bananes are calling you.



I really liked the Red/Red spikes, they were gorgeous - definitely didn't look like growths on the shoe as some people have been joking about here - I actually think they'd be quite wearable and I love the patent finish! Despite them not being the traditional metal spikes, they still seemed just as sturdy!



Dessye said:


> Sorry to hear they didn't have your size   But thanks for the intel!  Wow, 8 hours of walking?  From store to store?
> 
> Don't forget about Brown's and Matches



No problem! Yes 8 hours sightseeing etc, my feet were killing me and a little swollen  - I wasn't planning on doing any shopping that day, but I was in the Selfridges area so just had to pop in!

I'll be going to Harrods and one of the other boutiques today, but am trying to get through all the CL retailers before I leave, I totally forgot about Matches & Browns, so thanks so much I'll definitely look there too


----------



## samina

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> gorgeous!!!
> 
> I really liked the Red/Red spikes, they were gorgeous - definitely didn't look like growths on the shoe as some people have been joking about here - I actually think they'd be quite wearable and I love the patent finish! Despite them not being the traditional metal spikes, they still seemed just as sturdy!
> 
> No problem! Yes 8 hours sightseeing etc, my feet were killing me and a little swollen  - I wasn't planning on doing any shopping that day, but I was in the Selfridges area so just had to pop in!
> 
> I'll be going to Harrods and one of the other boutiques today, but am trying to get through all the CL retailers before I leave, I totally forgot about Matches & Browns, so thanks so much I'll definitely look there too



Try motcombe st boutique as its close to Harrods and Harvey Nics..

The girls in Harvey nic are soo lovely - if you have time ask them to bring out what every they have in ur size they did this for me once even thou I didn't ask I was just telln them the styles I have and which ones I liked... She found me a roccia purple Pigalle n said they hadn't seen this material in Pigalle b4 and although it was pretty n fit perfectly I didn't get it.. Still was nice trying on loads of Pigalles!! I may start getting this style in more colours I went up 0.5 in this in 100s they have the pp in 120 and 140 in red n was wow


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



Keep! And we can be shoe twinsies 
They are gorgeous and if you love how comfy they are, you should stick to Yolanda.



gymangel812 said:


> nude pigalili
> View attachment 1732056



Oh no, is this one of the other potpourri colors for fall? 
Any idea what the crystal color is called? I love this!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Thanks N!  Gosh darn it -- it would have made a nice DIY.  I'm addicted now!



you're welcome !
maybe you can create them 

lol I just went on US ecom to see the missing spike !

BTW I can't wait for your amazing Isolde mod pics !


----------



## VernisLUV

heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the Red/Red spikes, they were gorgeous - definitely didn't look like growths on the shoe as some people have been joking about here - I actually think they'd be quite wearable and I love the patent finish! Despite them not being the traditional metal spikes, they still seemed just as sturdy!



Are they made out of plastic??


----------



## amd_tan

So I finally received the pigalle blk/blk spikes but it had a missing spike and the patent leather is wrinkled and I haven't worn them out yet! 

Should I exchange them for another pair or just keep them and get a replacement spike and accept that quality is dropping? 
Here's a pic of the wrinkles. The lines are not reflection of the light but the actual creases!


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received the pigalle blk/blk spikes but it had a missing spike and the patent leather is wrinkled and I haven't worn them out yet!
> 
> Should I exchange them for another pair or just keep them and get a replacement spike and accept that quality is dropping?
> Here's a pic of the wrinkles. The lines are not reflection of the light but the actual creases!



There was a spike missing and it was no where to be seen in the box on my gold/gold spike LPs I just kept them and they sent me like 20 spare out, so it worked out well because I have spare ones incase I'm clumsy and loose some while wearing them which is a great possibility with me! Lol
...But the wrinkling that irritates me on CLs that's why I returned my nude patent Highness!


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> you're welcome !
> maybe you can create them
> 
> lol I just went on US ecom to see the missing spike !
> 
> BTW I can't wait for your amazing Isolde mod pics !



I'm so embarrassed I haven't gotten around to that yet. :shame:  I will try my best this weekend.


----------



## Dessye

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received the pigalle blk/blk spikes but it had a missing spike and the patent leather is wrinkled and I haven't worn them out yet!
> 
> Should I exchange them for another pair or just keep them and get a replacement spike and accept that quality is dropping?
> Here's a pic of the wrinkles. The lines are not reflection of the light but the actual creases!



I would personally return them and ask for another pair.


----------



## VernisLUV

Dessye said:


> I'm so embarrassed I haven't gotten around to that yet. :shame:  I will try my best this weekend.



OMG!!! I just saw it!! How embarrassing!!! And at the same time I'm seeing posts on missing studs here! Makes me scared of purchasing studded pairs..


----------



## 318Platinum

VernisLUV said:


> OMG!!! I just saw it!! How embarrassing!!! And at the same time I'm seeing posts on missing studs here! Makes me scared of purchasing studded pairs..



I know, right? I'm on the wait list for both, and this really makes me reconsider it altogether! I do not need to be worried about something popping off or not even arriving on the shoe, you know. That's really scary, especially for my big ol' feet! LOL


----------



## carlinha

ladies!!!  long time since i've stopped by and posted, just checking in to see the new intel for FW12... so far i haven't been wowed by anything i've seen, actually  about some styles... but i'm holding my judgment, cuz usually he pulls out the weird ones in the beginning and then the show-stoppers later on 



Dessye said:


> I was just perusing the US Ecom site and came across the green VM.  I noticed that there is a spike missing on the left shoe in the stock pic!   Imagine that!





amd_tan said:


> So I finally received the pigalle blk/blk spikes but it had a missing spike and the patent leather is wrinkled and I haven't worn them out yet!
> 
> Should I exchange them for another pair or just keep them and get a replacement spike and accept that quality is dropping?
> Here's a pic of the wrinkles. The lines are not reflection of the light but the actual creases!





heychar said:


> There was a spike missing and it was no where to be seen in the box on my gold/gold spike LPs I just kept them and they sent me like 20 spare out, so it worked out well because I have spare ones incase I'm clumsy and loose some while wearing them which is a great possibility with me! Lol
> ...But the wrinkling that irritates me on CLs that's why I returned my nude patent Highness!



all of this talk of missing spikes straight out of the box is scaring me!  prices going up and quality decreasing, wth is going on here??!?!?!  

*amd_tan* i would definitely return for an exchange/refund!  one thing if i cause the damage, but another if it's coming like that straight from the box!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> so far i haven't been wowed by anything i've seen, actually :wtf: about some styles... but i'm holding my judgment, cuz usually he pulls out the weird ones in the beginning and then the show-stoppers later on :sweatdrop:
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi Carlinha, nice to see you back.
> Show us what you got lately :graucho:


----------



## xlovely

carlinha said:


> ladies!!! long time since i've stopped by and posted, just checking in to see the new intel for FW12... so far i haven't been wowed by anything i've seen, actually  about some styles... but i'm holding my judgment, cuz usually he pulls out the weird ones in the beginning and then the show-stoppers later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of this talk of missing spikes straight out of the box is scaring me! prices going up and quality decreasing, wth is going on here??!?!?!
> 
> *amd_tan* i would definitely return for an exchange/refund! one thing if i cause the damage, but another if it's coming like that straight from the box!


 
I haven't seen any new styles that make my heart beat fast (and hand reaching for my wallet) either :wondering


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> I was just perusing the US Ecom site and came across the green VM.  I noticed that there is a spike missing on the left shoe in the stock pic!   Imagine that!


----------



## sofaa

More pics from Instagram (sales associate from the Singapore Boutique). I'm in LOVEE with the nude/silver rolling spikes!!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> ladies!!!  long time since i've stopped by and posted, just checking in to see the new intel for FW12... so far i haven't been wowed by anything i've seen, actually  about some styles... but i'm holding my judgment, cuz usually he pulls out the weird ones in the beginning and then the show-stoppers later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of this talk of missing spikes straight out of the box is scaring me!  prices going up and quality decreasing, wth is going on here??!?!?!
> 
> *amd_tan* i would definitely return for an exchange/refund!  one thing if i cause the damage, but another if it's coming like that straight from the box!



Hallo back!   Yeah, I'm with you --- nothing really captures my attention this season to the point that I must have it.  Which is kind of good because I have other things that I could put the money towards.

Love the new avi hehe


----------



## SassySarah

I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Carlinha, nice to see you back.
> Show us what you got lately



hi *seductive*!  no other CL purchases since the Isolde... have been H busy though 



xlovely said:


> I haven't seen any new styles that make my heart beat fast (and hand reaching for my wallet) either :wondering



that may be a good thing *xlovely*!  we can save for other things we really love!



Dessye said:


> Hallo back!   Yeah, I'm with you --- nothing really captures my attention this season to the point that I must have it.  Which is kind of good because I have other things that I could put the money towards.
> 
> Love the new avi hehe



that may be a good thing for us *dessye*   i know for me, i could use the extra funds for other things.  thank you, i am smitten by this pic and have to thank *lamborhinigirl* who snapped it for me


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



*seductive*, i vote for KEEP!  you said it yourself, you are in love with how comfy the shoes are!  you have beauty AND comfort, what more could you ask for?!?!!  the LP will be sexier, but will you wear them as often?  i know for me i wouldn't... really trying to edit my collection now to beauty AND comfort.  i have no interest in keeping pretty shoes in my closet simply to look at.

are these the green?  the flash are making them look blue!  beautiful regardless!


----------



## AEGIS

SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes





congrats!! i think it looks better in patent.  is it stiff?


----------



## AEGIS

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received the pigalle blk/blk spikes but it had a missing spike and the patent leather is wrinkled and I haven't worn them out yet!
> 
> Should I exchange them for another pair or just keep them and get a replacement spike and accept that quality is dropping?
> Here's a pic of the wrinkles. The lines are not reflection of the light but the actual creases!



at 1k you do not need to settle or accept anything less than perfection


----------



## SassySarah

AEGIS said:


> congrats!! i think it looks better in patent.  is it stiff?



Thanks!  I honestly think they feel and look like they'd never been tried on.  I'd say stiffer than leather but not unbearable by any means.  Hope I actually break these in and they don't just sit and collect dust!


----------



## starr_shenell

SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent! Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes


 
Love them!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carlinha

SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes



beautiful on you *sassysarah*, congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

carlinha said:
			
		

> beautiful on you sassysarah, congrats!



Thank you carlinha!


----------



## heychar

SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes



They look beautiful on you Congrats


----------



## PollyGal

Fabulous, they are stunning on you - I have ordered the flats! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I'm so excited about the CL Bollywoody Suede Pumps!!! I was overlooking the spring sales and couldn't help myself!! 

They are set to arrive in Teal next week, but I'm worried I can't wait that long! 

I'm normally a 41 1/2 - 42, but got them in a 41... I'm hoping they'll stretch because they are Suede? Any Thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..





WOW! These are stunning on you!!!! I saw them on the website, and decided not to, but after seeing them on you might've just changed my mind!!!!!

Also, you said they're comfy? Is it alright if I ask what ind of foot you have? (Wide/Thin etc?)


----------



## samina

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> I had to share this love..
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



Seductive these are fab- are they green or blue?
I saw the green ones in selfridges may have been the lp but they were amazing! I had to go stroke them was just mesmerised by them congrats!!
Ps I have tried 120 yolanders n they are sooo comfy to walk in keep them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had to share this love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> Shall i keep or exchange for Lady Peep ?
> I am in love with how comfy this shoes is ..



wow!! keep them! They are gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sofaa said:


> More pics from Instagram (sales associate from the Singapore Boutique). I'm in LOVEE with the nude/silver rolling spikes!!!



I love them too! thanks for sharing


----------



## xlovely

My SA and I were gossiping about some styles (..that's when you know you're a tad cray) and I mentioned to him how cute the Asteroid is, he gave me the  face. He said almost every person he sold them to has come back saying their big unicorn spike has fallen off, some multiple times after being fixed. 

Then I was fondling the nude on nude LP spikes, and he goes "don't you think it looks like a disease? " and I backed away and put them down. His words!


----------



## AEGIS

xlovely said:


> My SA and I were gossiping about some styles (..that's when you know you're a tad cray) and I mentioned to him how cute the Asteroid is, he gave me the  face. He said almost every person he sold them to has come back saying their big unicorn spike has fallen off, some multiple times after being fixed.
> 
> Then I was fondling the nude on nude LP spikes, and he goes "don't you think it looks like a disease? " and I backed away and put them down. His words!




he's wonderfully blunt


----------



## 318Platinum

xlovely said:


> My SA and I were gossiping about some styles (..that's when you know you're a tad cray) and I mentioned to him how cute the Asteroid is, he gave me the  face. He said almost every person he sold them to has come back saying their big unicorn spike has fallen off, some multiple times after being fixed.
> 
> Then I was fondling the nude on nude LP spikes, and he goes "don't you think it looks like a disease? " and I backed away and put them down. His words!



LMAO, I love it! Where was this SA located, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Louboufan

So tenpted! Gorgeous!


SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> There was a spike missing and it was no where to be seen in the box on my gold/gold spike LPs I just kept them and they sent me like 20 spare out, so it worked out well because I have spare ones incase I'm clumsy and loose some while wearing them which is a great possibility with me! Lol
> ...But the wrinkling that irritates me on CLs that's why I returned my nude patent Highness!





Dessye said:


> I would personally return them and ask for another pair.





318Platinum said:


> I know, right? I'm on the wait list for both, and this really makes me reconsider it altogether! I do not need to be worried about something popping off or not even arriving on the shoe, you know. That's really scary, especially for my big ol' feet! LOL





carlinha said:


> all of this talk of missing spikes straight out of the box is scaring me!  prices going up and quality decreasing, wth is going on here??!?!?!
> 
> *amd_tan* i would definitely return for an exchange/refund!  one thing if i cause the damage, but another if it's coming like that straight from the box!





AEGIS said:


> at 1k you do not need to settle or accept anything less than perfection



I have sent photos to the SA to have a look at the creasing/wrinkling of the leather. I hope they don't sell out of my size...if not that means I might have to settle with these shoes 

Here are clearer pics of the wrinkles and missing spike!
















And the missing spike:


----------



## samina

amd_tan said:
			
		

> I have sent photos to the SA to have a look at the creasing/wrinkling of the leather. I hope they don't sell out of my size...if not that means I might have to settle with these shoes
> 
> Here are clearer pics of the wrinkles and missing spike!
> 
> And the missing spike:



I would send them back the wrinkles would bug me.. Try selfridges London they might have your size if your SA can't get another pair in ur size.. Hugs


----------



## PetitColibri

gymangel812 said:


> nude pigalili
> View attachment 1732056



thanks for the pic !

they are beautiful but seem too demure for me...




VernisLUV said:


> Are they made out of plastic??



yes on the new styles but not on the first ones like studded vp, mad mary...




carlinha said:


> ladies!!!  long time since i've stopped by and posted, just checking in to see the new intel for FW12... so far i haven't been wowed by anything i've seen, actually  about some styles... but i'm holding my judgment, cuz usually he pulls out the weird ones in the beginning and then the show-stoppers later on



so happy to see you back here



Dessye said:


> Hallo back!   Yeah, I'm with you --- nothing really captures my attention this season to the point that I must have it.  Which is kind of good because I have other things that I could put the money towards.



as both of you, nothing is getting my attention yet !
and I could also use the money elsewhere so I guess that's good for now !
I still hope I will be amaze anytime soon ! maybe with the cinderella shoe ?




SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes



they look perfect on you !
congrats and thanks for the pics !


----------



## sammix3

At Saks SF. They have some new styles.. I think I need this..


----------



## carlinha

xlovely said:


> My SA and I were gossiping about some styles (..that's when you know you're a tad cray) and I mentioned to him how cute the Asteroid is, he gave me the  face. He said almost every person he sold them to has come back saying their big unicorn spike has fallen off, some multiple times after being fixed.
> 
> Then I was fondling the nude on nude LP spikes, and he goes "don't you think it looks like a disease? " and I backed away and put them down. His words!



i love honest SAs!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes


WoW! Beautiful! These are 100? They look higher, I love them!


----------



## xlovely

AEGIS said:


> he's wonderfully blunt



Lol he is! He's so funny 



318Platinum said:


> LMAO, I love it! Where was this SA located, if you don't mind me asking?



He's the manager at the Costa Mesa boutique 



carlinha said:


> i love honest SAs!!!!



Me too! They're rare, sometimes I ask them if the shoe looks good on me when it's clearly hideous, and if they say yes then they cannot be my SA.


----------



## xlovely

sammix3 said:


> At Saks SF. They have some new styles.. I think I need this..



I LOVE this! What style is it, if you remember? Were they comfortable? It's so beautiful on you!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Sincerelycass11 said:


> WOW! These are stunning on you!!!! I saw them on the website, and decided not to, but after seeing them on you might've just changed my mind!!!!!
> 
> Also, you said they're comfy? Is it alright if I ask what ind of foot you have? (Wide/Thin etc?)



lol... hey Cass, it's great seeing you around here


----------



## dbeth

SassySarah said:


> I'm so excited about these, I missed out on the last round of black/black spikes and now am glad I did. I love the patent!  Pigalle 100 black patent with black spikes



These look so good on you!! I think I like it better than the LP!





Sincerelycass11 said:


> I'm so excited about the CL Bollywoody Suede Pumps!!! I was overlooking the spring sales and couldn't help myself!!
> 
> They are set to arrive in Teal next week, but I'm worried I can't wait that long!
> 
> I'm normally a 41 1/2 - 42, but got them in a 41... I'm hoping they'll stretch because they are Suede? Any Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



Congrats!!! I like the Bollywoody too!! Post pics when u get them.





xlovely said:


> My SA and I were gossiping about some styles (..that's when you know you're a tad cray) and I mentioned to him how cute the Asteroid is, he gave me the  face. He said almost every person he sold them to has come back saying their big unicorn spike has fallen off, some multiple times after being fixed.
> 
> Then I was fondling the nude on nude LP spikes, and he goes "don't you think it looks like a disease? " and I backed away and put them down. His words!



  Seriously?! 




amd_tan said:


> I have sent photos to the SA to have a look at the creasing/wrinkling of the leather. I hope they don't sell out of my size...if not that means I might have to settle with these shoes
> 
> Here are clearer pics of the wrinkles and missing spike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the missing spike:



WOW. The wrinkling is pretty bad. I would most definitely return. 



sammix3 said:


> At Saks SF. They have some new styles.. I think I need this..



Those look great on you Sammi!! They remind me of the Harletty but with a lower heel.


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, Sarah!  They are so beautiful --- I'm tempted  but I keep telling myself I already have the nappa, I really have the nappa, I already have the nappa.....


----------



## Dessye

xlovely said:


> My SA and I were gossiping about some styles (..that's when you know you're a tad cray) and I mentioned to him how cute the Asteroid is, he gave me the  face. He said almost every person he sold them to has come back saying their big unicorn spike has fallen off, some multiple times after being fixed.
> 
> Then I was fondling the nude on nude LP spikes, and he goes "don't you think it looks like a disease? " and I backed away and put them down. His words!





I haven't worn my Asteroids out yet but I'll remember to be very careful!


----------



## sammix3

xlovely said:


> I LOVE this! What style is it, if you remember? Were they comfortable? It's so beautiful on you!!



I don't know the style name but they're on Saks.com. they seemed comfy but too expensive for me. Oh well.



dbeth said:


> These look so good on you!! I think I like it better than the LP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! I like the Bollywoody too!! Post pics when u get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. The wrinkling is pretty bad. I would most definitely return.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look great on you Sammi!! They remind me of the Harletty but with a lower heel.



They're cute but too pricey. I'd rather get a new purse


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> I have sent photos to the SA to have a look at the creasing/wrinkling of the leather. I hope they don't sell out of my size...if not that means I might have to settle with these shoes
> 
> Here are clearer pics of the wrinkles and missing spike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the missing spike:



Based on the creasing alone I would return them! The spike can be easily fixed but that creasing would be there to stay!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Those look great on you Sammi!! *They remind me of the Harletty but with a lower heel.*



def! which makes them very attractive to me


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you *heychar, Louboufan, PetitColibri, & dbeth!* 




Dessye said:


> Congrats, Sarah!  They are so beautiful --- I'm tempted  but I keep telling myself I already have the nappa, I really have the nappa, I already have the nappa.....



Thanks *Dessye*, maybe you have room for the patent and the nappa?  




NANI1972 said:


> WoW! Beautiful! These are 100? They look higher, I love them!



Thank you *Nani*, my birthday twin!  They are indeed 100, I wouldn't dare get the 120's, at least with 100 there's a good chance I'll wear them!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> At Saks SF. They have some new styles.. I think I need this..


 Oh I love these!!!  I love the Harletty but a bit to high for me day to day but these would work!!!  I hate to think of the price though  I know it will take me more time to save up for them than they will be available!  Dang it!!!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Oh I love these!!!  I love the Harletty but a bit to high for me day to day but these would work!!!  I hate to think of the price though  I know it will take me more time to save up for them than they will be available!  Dang it!!!



Yeah, I passed cuz of rhe price. I'd rather get a purse or a piece of jewelry.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

CRISPEDROSA said:


> wow!! keep them! They are gorgeous!



Thank You Hun!



Sincerelycass11 said:


> WOW! These are stunning on you!!!! I saw them on the website, and decided not to, but after seeing them on you might've just changed my mind!!!!!
> Also, you said they're comfy? Is it alright if I ask what ind of foot you have? (Wide/Thin etc?)



I have a wide feet relatively, i am now convinced more to keep them since they are way more comfortable than lady peep & i should be using my beautiful CLs more coz its unfair to spend all these $$$$ to keep them in my Closet.




carlinha said:


> *seductive*, i vote for KEEP!  you said it yourself, you are in love with how comfy the shoes are!  you have beauty AND comfort, what more could you ask for?!?!!  the LP will be sexier, but will you wear them as often?  i know for me i wouldn't... really trying to edit my collection now to beauty AND comfort.  i have no interest in keeping pretty shoes in my closet simply to look at.
> 
> are these the green?  the flash are making them look blue!  beautiful regardless!



Yes, they are the BLUE-GREEN actually.
I will keep Yolanda as it is more suitable to my life style Carla.
Nice to see you back!
Any news about Fall CLs?



amd_tan said:


> Keep! And we can be shoe twinsies
> They are gorgeous and if you love how comfy they are, you should stick to Yolanda.


We are officially twines and_tan 




Dessye said:


> This is the green strass right, or is there blue?
> I actually prefer VM but these will be more wearable (as in easier to walk in!)



Yes these are the Blue-Green.



martinaa said:


> I vote for KEEP! Gorgeous pair!!!


 
Thank you.



Louboufan said:


> I say keep because of the heel height They are gorgeous.



Thank you dear.



dbeth said:


> Omg, soooooo GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am really loving the Yolanda & LP in these!!  I don 't know..........do you like a higher heel better??  I think it depends on how long you will wear it. If it's going to be awhile, then I say stick with the Yolanda. If it's under 2 hours, LP might be ok!!



No i want to use them more , so better to Keep Yolandas !



dirtyaddiction said:


> omg, those are fabulous!!!! I live in higher heels so I'd get them in Lady Peeps but it just depends on personal preference



Thank you hun.

More Pix:


----------



## GrRoxy

sammix3 said:
			
		

> At Saks SF. They have some new styles.. I think I need this..



Ooo Im looking forward to see all his boots! How high were these?   Im hoping that he will make something nice mid heel. i know high heel makes everything sexier but if he is soooo good he can make 70 look amazing too, right?


----------



## *JJ*

sorry if this isn't the right thread but does anyone know if the black louis sneakers are coming back anytime soon?
i fell in love with the ones with the black studs after they already sold out..
i think they were seasonal, but the ones with the silver studs were around for quite a while, right?


----------



## GrRoxy

*JJ* said:
			
		

> sorry if this isn't the right thread but does anyone know if the black louis sneakers are coming back anytime soon?
> i fell in love with the ones with the black studs after they already sold out..
> i think they were seasonal, but the ones with the silver studs were around for quite a while, right?



Yes black/black were for spring summer 2011(?) and the one with silver spikes are from classic collection.


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank You Hun!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a wide feet relatively, i am now convinced more to keep them since they are way more comfortable than lady peep & i should be using my beautiful CLs more coz its unfair to spend all these $$$$ to keep them in my Closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are the BLUE-GREEN actually.
> I will keep Yolanda as it is more suitable to my life style Carla.
> Nice to see you back!
> Any news about Fall CLs?
> 
> 
> We are officially twines and_tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes these are the Blue-Green.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> No i want to use them more , so better to Keep Yolandas !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun.
> 
> More Pix:



i think you're making absolutely the right choice in keeping these!  they are stunners 

i don't know anything about FW12 styles... i kinda stopped paying attention to be honest with you.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Ladies, where can I see the new Fall collection?
I wanted to pre order a few pairs. Looking  for something with spikes


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank You Hun!
> 
> 
> More Pix:



OMG LOVE THEM!! Congrats hun!!! Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## *JJ*

GrRoxy said:


> Yes black/black were for spring summer 2011(?) and the one with silver spikes are from classic collection.




so they're still available?


----------



## GrRoxy

*JJ* said:


> so they're still available?



No, black/black were sold out in july last year from what I remember. The silver spikes are still available of course.


----------



## Faraasha

The great debate: 100 vs 120... Pigalle spikes... I don't know which height is coming here or anything... but I'm just wondering...  What do you all think? Which one should I get?


----------



## sammix3

GrRoxy said:


> Ooo Im looking forward to see all his boots! How high were these?   Im hoping that he will make something nice mid heel. i know high heel makes everything sexier but if he is soooo good he can make 70 look amazing too, right?



They're 120. Perfect height


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> The great debate: 100 vs 120... Pigalle spikes... I don't know which height is coming here or anything... but I'm just wondering...  What do you all think? Which one should I get?



100 All the way ...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, i need to see the RED Pigalle Spikes Flat !!!!


----------



## Syams

anybody has photos of this in gold?



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank You Hun!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a wide feet relatively, i am now convinced more to keep them since they are way more comfortable than lady peep & i should be using my beautiful CLs more coz its unfair to spend all these $$$$ to keep them in my Closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are the BLUE-GREEN actually.
> I will keep Yolanda as it is more suitable to my life style Carla.
> Nice to see you back!
> Any news about Fall CLs?
> 
> 
> We are officially twines and_tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes these are the Blue-Green.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> No i want to use them more , so better to Keep Yolandas !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun.
> 
> More Pix:


----------



## dbeth

Here's modeling pics for anyone interested in black patent Lady Peep Spikes. I bought these from Ecom, but I don't really care for them. Sending them back. I am not really liking the patent spikes, it's different in person. And for some reason they looked clunky on me......not sure why, maybe because of the spikes and my feet are wide. I took these 1/2 size down from my CL TTS.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dbeth said:


> Here's modeling pics for anyone interested in black patent Lady Peep Spikes. I bought these from Ecom, but I don't really care for them. Sending them back. I am not really liking the patent spikes, it's different in person. And for some reason they looked clunky on me......not sure why, maybe because of the spikes and my feet are wide. I took these 1/2 size down from my CL TTS.



are the spikes plastic or metal?


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> are the spikes plastic or metal?



plastic


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dbeth said:


> plastic



blahh, thanks


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> blahh, thanks



Yup, I know.


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Here's modeling pics for anyone interested in black patent Lady Peep Spikes. I bought these from Ecom, but I don't really care for them. Sending them back. I am not really liking the patent spikes, it's different in person. And for some reason they looked clunky on me......not sure why, maybe because of the spikes and my feet are wide. I took these 1/2 size down from my CL TTS.



OMG they look amazing on you! Sorry you don't love them! How was the half a size down in these on you?


----------



## heychar

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Thank You Hun!
> 
> I have a wide feet relatively, i am now convinced more to keep them since they are way more comfortable than lady peep & i should be using my beautiful CLs more coz its unfair to spend all these $$$$ to keep them in my Closet.
> 
> Yes, they are the BLUE-GREEN actually.
> I will keep Yolanda as it is more suitable to my life style Carla.
> Nice to see you back!
> Any news about Fall CLs?
> 
> We are officially twines and_tan
> 
> Yes these are the Blue-Green.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you dear.
> 
> No i want to use them more , so better to Keep Yolandas !
> 
> Thank you hun.
> 
> More Pix:



They're beautiful Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pixiesparkle

dbeth said:


> Here's modeling pics for anyone interested in black patent Lady Peep Spikes. I bought these from Ecom, but I don't really care for them. Sending them back. I am not really liking the patent spikes, it's different in person. And for some reason they looked clunky on me......not sure why, maybe because of the spikes and my feet are wide. I took these 1/2 size down from my CL TTS.


I'm sorry you don't love them but I think they look great on you. I tried these on at the boutique and thought I might give them a try but they look so unattractive on my feet =(


----------



## VernisLUV

dbeth said:
			
		

> plastic



Have spikes always been plastic? I thought they were metals! Since when were the spikes made out of plastic?


----------



## pixiesparkle

VernisLUV said:


> Have spikes always been plastic? I thought they were metals! Since when were the spikes made out of plastic?


No they haven't..the first lot of Pigalle in silver spikes were metal..last year he made Pigalle spikes in gold and they were metal too if I remember correctly..The black/black spikes, nude/nude and red/red recently are all plastic..


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> OMG they look amazing on you! Sorry you don't love them! How was the half a size down in these on you?



1/2 size down fit perfect! 



pixiesparkle said:


> I'm sorry you don't love them but I think they look great on you. I tried these on at the boutique and thought I might give them a try but they look so unattractive on my feet =(



It's weird,  because I loved the black leather gold spikes and the red/leopard gold spikes.  

I do think though that the black patent spikes look better in the Pigalle style.


I'm not sure if I will ever find my long lost Spiked pair!!! 




VernisLUV said:


> Have spikes always been plastic? I thought they were metals! Since when were the spikes made out of plastic?



Hi. I'm not sure, I'm a newbie to spikes & just started getting interested this past Jan. I'm sure someone will chime in and answer your questions though!


----------



## starr_shenell

dbeth said:


> Here's modeling pics for anyone interested in black patent Lady Peep Spikes. I bought these from Ecom, but I don't really care for them. Sending them back. I am not really liking the patent spikes, it's different in person. And for some reason they looked clunky on me......not sure why, maybe because of the spikes and my feet are wide. I took these 1/2 size down from my CL TTS.


 
They look really nice on your feet!  It's great to see a modeling pic of them. Thanks


----------



## dbeth

starr_shenell said:


> They look really nice on your feet!  It's great to see a modeling pic of them. Thanks



Thanks! And your welcome---glad if it helped some.


----------



## Dessye

Wow, *dbeth*!!!!   I don't need any more exposure to the black/black spikes   You ladies are killing me....but so far I'm sticking to my break.  Let's see how well I hold up after the Cinderella shoe comes out.  (secretly I'm hoping it's ugly)


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Wow, *dbeth*!!!!   I don't need any more exposure to the black/black spikes   You ladies are killing me....but so far I'm sticking to my break.  Let's see how well I hold up after the Cinderella shoe comes out.  (secretly I'm hoping it's ugly)




Oh you know it won't be ugly!!


Glad you like the spikes, I am soooo not feeling them this season, especially the patent with plastic spikes. I packed those up so fast to send back, I didn't even need to let them sit around a bit to see if I change my mind.


----------



## VernisLUV

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> No they haven't..the first lot of Pigalle in silver spikes were metal..last year he made Pigalle spikes in gold and they were metal too if I remember correctly..The black/black spikes, nude/nude and red/red recently are all plastic..



Yikes! I'm no longer feeling the spikes... Sigh! 
So disappointing to see plastic studs being sold at the same price as the metal spikes. I really wanted a pair of Altis but now I don't mind waiting for a non-studded version in the future. Thanks for the info!


----------



## PetitColibri

VernisLUV said:


> Have spikes always been plastic? I thought they were metals! Since when were the spikes made out of plastic?





pixiesparkle said:


> No they haven't..the first lot of Pigalle in silver spikes were metal..last year he made Pigalle spikes in gold and they were metal too if I remember correctly..The black/black spikes, nude/nude and red/red recently are all plastic..



in my experience, old styles have metal spikes so Mad Mary, Studded VP but since the blue yolanda with gold spikes they seem to be plastic !
like yolanda with silver spikes were released before and got metal I think but even the lucifer bow have plastic ones...


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Wow, dbeth!!!!   I don't need any more exposure to the black/black spikes   You ladies are killing me....but so far I'm sticking to my break.  Let's see how well I hold up after the Cinderella shoe comes out.  (*secretly I'm hoping it's ugly*)



LOL same as you I hope they will be ugly


----------



## AEGIS

he probably switched to plastic because it's lighter--

i have big kiss flats that i wear all the time--pretty sure those are metal.  not one has fallen off and i bang my foot a lot

however, the pigalle spike are likely plastic bc i have banged my foot and some of the spikes are no longer spikey-parts have chipped off


----------



## nillacobain

PetitColibri said:


> in my experience, old styles have metal spikes so Mad Mary, Studded VP but since the blue yolanda with gold spikes they seem to be plastic !
> like yolanda with silver spikes were released before and got metal I think but even the lucifer bow have plastic ones...


 

I agree w/Petit - I remember my Mad Marys had metal spikes.


----------



## *JJ*

GrRoxy said:


> No, black/black were sold out in july last year from what I remember. The silver spikes are still available of course.



 great, thank you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

amd_tan said:


> Oh and the new Batik will also come in the Banane 140 with a black patent peeptoe!



Ohhh! Can't wait to see those IRL!!!


----------



## VernisLUV

Thanks ladies for the info! 
I have to think about Alti Red/Red now that I know the studs are plastic... It's hard for me to justify paying $400 more for some plastic studs.. :S


----------



## 318Platinum

VernisLUV said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies for the info!
> I have to think about Alti Red/Red now that I know the studs are plastic... It's hard for me to justify paying $400 more for some plastic studs.. :S



Yeah, that's a BIG no no for me! Oh well, won't get the Red/Red spike piggies now. Thanks for the heads up, ladies! So, does that also mean plastic spikes on the Asteroid? I've head metal, and plastic. Too much money to be guessing.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> he probably switched to plastic because it's lighter--
> 
> i have big kiss flats that i wear all the time--pretty sure those are metal.  not one has fallen off and i bang my foot a lot
> 
> however, the pigalle spike are likely plastic bc i have banged my foot and some of the spikes are no longer spikey-parts have chipped off



I agree -- it's for the weight.  A good example is a how heavy the Metal Nodo 150 is!!!  Holy crap - wearing them would work out your quads!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, that's a BIG no no for me! Oh well, won't get the Red/Red spike piggies now. Thanks for the heads up, ladies! So, does that also mean plastic spikes on the Asteroid? I've head metal, and plastic. Too much money to be guessing.



I believe the Asteroids are metal not plastic.


----------



## VernisLUV

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, that's a BIG no no for me! Oh well, won't get the Red/Red spike piggies now. Thanks for the heads up, ladies! So, does that also mean plastic spikes on the Asteroid? I've head metal, and plastic. Too much money to be guessing.



LOL well said! 
Yeah.. I think the infamous unicorn horn would be plastic.. hahaha!


----------



## Dessye

I dunno - I kind of like the black/black patent Pigalle... esp the 120


----------



## Dessye

VernisLUV said:


> LOL well said!
> Yeah.. I think the infamous unicorn horn would be plastic.. hahaha!



Really?  I'm going to go check tonight


----------



## VernisLUV

Dessye said:


> I believe the Asteroids are metal not plastic.



OOPS! Replied too early!
So some are metal and some are plastic.... 

Well, I'm confirmed on the red spikes! Probably only consider getting a pair IF it ever makes it on sale!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I believe the Asteroids are metal not plastic.



I agree and *Sophinette* used metal glue to put her stud back


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I agree -- it's for the weight.  A good example is a how heavy the Metal Nodo 150 is!!!  Holy crap - wearing them would work out your quads!



maybe also to reduce the risks of injury by stabbing your foot ? if studs are plastic they can't hurt as bad ?


----------



## VernisLUV

Dessye said:


> Really?  I'm going to go check tonight



OOPS AGAIN!! I think I'm confusing you.. Hahahahah!!
I'm sure you are right Dessye!


----------



## VernisLUV

PetitColibri said:


> maybe also to reduce the risks of injury by stabbing your foot ? if studs are plastic they can't hurt as bad ?



True! I remember those photos with blood in the shoes!


----------



## GrRoxy

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> maybe also to reduce the risks of injury by stabbing your foot ? if studs are plastic they can't hurt as bad ?



Then he should change price, its plastic... Lol, you kick the pavement or wall and what? He is so greedy...


----------



## Alice1979

AEGIS said:


> he probably switched to plastic because it's lighter--





PetitColibri said:


> maybe also to reduce the risks of injury by stabbing your foot ? if studs are plastic they can't hurt as bad ?



Indeed weight and safety. Also the metal that they use is very cheap alloy, value-wise is no more superior than polypropylene or plastic. Cheap metal melts and corrodes easily and might end up creating rust and ruining the shoes, therefore I actually prefer plastic.


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> I dunno - I kind of like the black/black patent Pigalle... esp the 120



 I think they look better than the Lady Peep in this combo.


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> maybe also to reduce the risks of injury by stabbing your foot ? if studs are plastic they can't hurt as bad ?


 
  I stabbed myself with my black VMs already and I have the scar to prove it! :giggles:  I think the VM studs are plastic but again I'm going to check haha


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> I think they look better than the Lady Peep in this combo.


 
I definitely agree!


----------



## SassySarah

To me since the shoe is patent instead of leather this time around it made sense to me to have plastic, it seems to match the patent better IMO.


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> I stabbed myself with my black VMs already and I have the scar to prove it! :giggles:  I think the VM studs are plastic but again I'm going to check haha



  For real?!  I thought all this photo/blood talk was just people joking around. I guess not!!


----------



## fumi

^I have a pair of pigalle spike flats, and I've knicked myself in the ankle before and drawn blood


----------



## Sincerelycass11

fumi said:


> ^I have a pair of pigalle spike flats, and I've knicked myself in the ankle before and drawn blood



Me too! They were Sam Edelman, not Louboutins, but man they hit my ankle and bled for ages!!! I didnt think that area/such a small cut would produce so much :/


----------



## Faraasha

Ahh the things we put our feet through...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

When you are tipsy and stab yourself with a spike while crossing your legs, you can't even feel it


----------



## 318Platinum

SPeaking of spikes, I am DYING for the Gold/Glitter black patent Asteroid 160!!! I don't know why I am so drawn to this one, but I really want it. Does anyone have this shoe and have a reveal + Mods? TIA. This Asteroid is such a catch22 for me.


----------



## AEGIS

PetitColibri said:


> maybe also to reduce the risks of injury by stabbing your foot ? if studs are plastic they can't hurt as bad ?



Def! I just  noticed that I'm missing two spikes on my big kiss flats and the exposed point is super sharp


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> SPeaking of spikes, I am DYING for the Gold/Glitter black patent Asteroid 160!!! I don't know why I am so drawn to this one, but I really want it. Does anyone have this shoe and have a reveal + Mods? TIA. This Asteroid is such a catch22 for me.



noo don't do the asteroid, while i was in the boutique the SA told me that he's heard numerous stories throughout the boutiques all saying that the big spike falls off more often than not, which is such a shame for the price as i love them too!


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> noo don't do the asteroid, while i was in the boutique the SA told me that he's heard numerous stories throughout the boutiques all saying that the big spike falls off more often than not, which is such a shame for the price as i love them too!



Oh no, i'm not going to get it, i just really want this particular one. I have also heard the same stories as well. I rarely wear my shoes, but I still would be beyond ticked off if that crazy ish happened to me. I'm still trying to understand the  $1,600 price tag for a Mago that has spikes and strass on the patent leather toe! That's what it is when you really look at it! Another reason i'm definitely on the fence about it.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Oh no, i'm not going to get it, i just really want this particular one. I have also heard the same stories as well. I rarely wear my shoes, but I still would be beyond ticked off if that crazy ish happened to me. I'm still trying to understand the  $1,600 price tag for a Mago that has spikes and strass on the patent leather toe! That's what it is when you really look at it! Another reason i'm definitely on the fence about it.


my spikes have yet to fall off, but my strass stones have!! 

someone help me... what is the maggie that isn't the elefante but is gray as well...? I can't remember the style name to save my life.


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> my spikes have yet to fall off, but my strass stones have!!
> 
> someone help me... what is the maggie that isn't the elefante but is gray as well...? I can't remember the style name to save my life.



Anthracite Maggie Africa


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> ^I have a pair of pigalle spike flats, and I've knicked myself in the ankle before and drawn blood





Sincerelycass11 said:


> Me too! They were Sam Edelman, not Louboutins, but man they hit my ankle and bled for ages!!! I didnt think that area/such a small cut would produce so much :/





LamborghiniGirl said:


> When you are tipsy and stab yourself with a spike while crossing your legs, you can't even feel it



Oh wow, lots of stabbing going on! 




318Platinum said:


> SPeaking of spikes, I am DYING for the Gold/Glitter black patent Asteroid 160!!! I don't know why I am so drawn to this one, but I really want it. Does anyone have this shoe and have a reveal + Mods? TIA. This Asteroid is such a catch22 for me.



They are gorgeous!! My fav use to be the nude one, but the gold/glitter looks so stunning!


----------



## 318Platinum

dbeth said:
			
		

> Oh wow, lots of stabbing going on!
> 
> They are gorgeous!! My fav use to be the nude one, but the gold/glitter looks so stunning!



And see, I would get the nude and the gold one, because I still dont have a nude shoe yet, and the nude Asteroid is stunning! Smh


----------



## jamidee

martinaa said:


> Anthracite Maggie Africa


Yea!! I can't believe I didn't remember that one!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Def! I just  noticed that I'm missing two spikes on my big kiss flats and the exposed point is super sharp



Oh dear!!! Maybe there's a way to get new caps or buff the point down? When the spoke came off my asteroids I just returned it :shrug:


----------



## BattyBugs

I am seriously behind. With the schedule I am working, I am late getting home and too tired to even sit at the computer to eye the new styles.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Fifi ring strass


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I am loving the Fifi strass.


----------



## Faraasha

I really like the look of the ring strass..


----------



## Star1231

^^Same here. They're lovely.


----------



## Alice1979

New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:

Lady Peep in Python Jamaica


----------



## fumi

Alice1979 said:


> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica



Beautiful!


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> Fifi ring strass



Are you getting these for the wedding?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Here are some photos of the CL Bollywoody Suede Heels. 

They come in Turquoise, Nude, and Pink.

The largest size is 41. I'm usually a 41 1/2, but I can fit my foot in and hoping they will stretch, since they are suede. The actual foot bed is fine, however the toe box is excruciatingly tight.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Here are some photos of the CL Bollywoody Suede Heels.
> 
> They come in Turquoise, Nude, and Pink.
> 
> The largest size is 41. I'm usually a 41 1/2, but I can fit my foot in and hoping they will stretch, since they are suede. The actual foot bed is fine, however the toe box is excruciatingly tight.


 here are more photos for reference


----------



## anniethecat

Alice1979 said:


> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica


 

I love this colorway...is it coming in any other styles?


----------



## Alice1979

anniethecat said:


> I love this colorway...is it coming in any other styles?



The skin is very beautiful IRL. AFAIK it will come in Daffodile.


----------



## Elise499

*Sincerelycass11* : Love your Bollywood, simply amazing !


New styles at the JJR boutique


----------



## fumi

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here are some photos of the CL Bollywoody Suede Heels.
> 
> They come in Turquoise, Nude, and Pink.
> 
> The largest size is 41. I'm usually a 41 1/2, but I can fit my foot in and hoping they will stretch, since they are suede. The actual foot bed is fine, however the toe box is excruciatingly tight.



I'll never get tired of looking at these  The shoes are so gorgeous and I just love the jewels! The placement of the jewels look 100% perfect


----------



## gymangel812

Elise499 said:


> *Sincerelycass11* : Love your Bollywood, simply amazing !
> 
> 
> New styles at the JJR boutique


wow those are gorgeous! anyone know the name of the skin?



Alice1979 said:


> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica


 i saw these irl and they're amazing. so tempting!


----------



## PeepToe

Alice1979 said:


> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica


Must find this shoe in my size!


----------



## amd_tan

Thanks for posting Alice1979!
There's a better pic of it in the 'new CLs for spring 2012'
Personally am not a fan of these...but maybe they look better in person and the colors are richer?


----------



## kham

I'm not a huge fan of the Asteroid, but, I really like these. Wonder if they look like this IRL 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/asteroid-glitter.html


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elise499 said:


> *Sincerelycass11* : Love your Bollywood, simply amazing !
> 
> 
> New styles at the JJR boutique



thanks for the intel pics!! did you happen to see any in these supposed jewel tones for the suede daffodiles?


----------



## Star1231

Sincerelycass11 said:


> here are more photos for reference



Cass, congrats on the stunning pair!  The detail on them is remarkable.


----------



## Syams

Elise499 said:


> *Sincerelycass11* : Love your Bollywood, simply amazing !
> 
> 
> New styles at the JJR boutique



Hello,

May i know what style is the 2nd last CL?


----------



## Elise499

Syams said:


> Hello,
> 
> May i know what style is the 2nd last CL?



It's called Minochon



LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for the intel pics!! did you  happen to see any in these supposed jewel tones for the suede  daffodiles?



I saw them in the showroom but they are not available yet. 

More pictures


----------



## Elise499




----------



## Nadin22

Elise499 said:


>



Thanks for posting!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Elise499 said:


>



Thanks for the Eye Candy Elise
I would like to ask you if have an idea about the Python patent sweet charity bag color ways thats coming next season !
TIA^


----------



## Elise499

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanks for the Eye Candy Elise
> I would like to ask you if have an idea about the Python patent sweet charity bag color ways thats coming next season !
> TIA^



I only saw it in red python, but I'm sure it's coming in other color !


----------



## pixiesparkle

kham said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the Asteroid, but, I really like these. Wonder if they look like this IRL
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/asteroid-glitter.html



I'm not sure if these are exactly the same, I tried them on a few weeks ago so I can't remember now


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elise499 said:


>



Thanks for sharing *Elise*, there are a few pairs that I love!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Alice1979 said:


> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica



Phyton Jamaica


----------



## kham

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not sure if these are exactly the same, I tried them on a few weeks ago so I can't remember now



They are beautiful!!


----------



## mlemee

Elise499 said:


>



Wow, thanks for all these pictures. I see some babies that I'll be ordering with my SA  including the python jamaica. Gorgeous


----------



## dbeth

Elise499 said:


> *Sincerelycass11* : Love your Bollywood, simply amazing !
> 
> 
> New styles at the JJR boutique





Alice1979 said:


> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica



Thank you for the eye candy Alice & Elise!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Star1231 said:


> Cass, congrats on the stunning pair!  The detail on them is remarkable.



Thank you so much darlin!!!!!! The detail is what sold me on them  Im so happy you enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

fumi said:


> I'll never get tired of looking at these  The shoes are so gorgeous and I just love the jewels! The placement of the jewels look 100% perfect



AHHHHhhhh thank you thank you thank you!!!!! I must say your collection is quite fierce as well!!!!!!! You certainly have great taste, and its so nice that we are all able to share the excitement!!


----------



## fumi

Elise499 said:


>



Thank you for the great photos, Elise!!
So many tempting exotics!


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:
			
		

> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica



Wow I love


----------



## jamidee

Elise499 said:
			
		

> It's called Minochon
> 
> I saw them in the showroom but they are not available yet.
> 
> More pictures



What's the second one that looks like feticha


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elise499 said:


>



how cool! do you know if louboutin would ever sell part of a display? that pink egg is adorable.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> how cool! do you know if louboutin would ever sell part of a display? that pink egg is adorable.



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

Elise499 said:


>




thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elise!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you, Elise! Always keeping us in the loop!


----------



## floridasun8

So much eye candy!   and so many that I now want for fall!  

Does anyone know when these new styles will officially be available for purchase?   And please excuse me for asking, but I've never been to any of the boutiques, which one is JJR?


----------



## GrRoxy

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> So much eye candy!   and so many that I now want for fall!
> 
> Does anyone know when these new styles will officially be available for purchase?   And please excuse me for asking, but I've never been to any of the boutiques, which one is JJR?



Jean-jacques rousseau in Paris. I saw there already some styles, one boots... Ive been told that boots will be available at the end of july.


----------



## anniethecat

Thanks Elise!!!


----------



## amd_tan

Elise499 said:


>



Thanks so much for posting Elise! Such great eye candy!!
May I ask what is the name of the color and material (?watersnake) for the yolanda in the fabulous egg display?


----------



## AEGIS

Elise thanks for the eye goodies!


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> how cool! do you know if louboutin would ever sell part of a display? that pink egg is adorable.



Someone I am following on Instagram has one of those eggs I believe! I asked her if she bought it, but I haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## Faraasha

Im getting my nude/nude spike 100 mm soon... They are on their way to me as we speak. They'll be here in a couple of days..


----------



## SongbirdDiva

If anyone is interested...The red/red Lady Peep Spikes are available for Pre-Sale at Saks.com!!!

I'm trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger  I really want a pair of red shoes and was just about to order red patent tribute sandals from YSL when I came across these. I've been anticipating their release since someone shared a pic of them right here in this thread, but I'm also trying to be practical. I really do like them , but I feel like they would be more of a closet decoration than for me to actually wear (just like my black ones... only worn 3 times within the past year). Now I just don't know...maybe I have to go and see them in person from a CL boutique 

Is anyone else contemplating getting these?

**I don't know why the link isn't working, but it's on the Saks website.


----------



## Faraasha

SongbirdDiva said:


> If anyone is interested...The red/red Lady Peep Spikes are available for Pre-Sale at Saks.com!!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger  I really want a pair of red shoes and was just about to order red patent tribute sandals from YSL when I came across these. I've been anticipating their release since someone shared a pic of them right here in this thread, but I'm also trying to be practical. I really do like them , but I feel like they would be more of a closet decoration than for me to actually wear (just like my black ones... only worn 3 times within the past year). Now I just don't know...maybe I have to go and see them in person from a CL boutique
> 
> Is anyone else contemplating getting these?
> 
> **I don't know why the link isn't working, but it's on the Saks website.




Yeah I saw them!... They look great!!... But I'm holding out for the pigalles...I really want the red in 120..


----------



## ludmila

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested...The red/red Lady Peep Spikes are available for Pre-Sale at Saks.com!!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger  I really want a pair of red shoes and was just about to order red patent tribute sandals from YSL when I came across these. I've been anticipating their release since someone shared a pic of them right here in this thread, but I'm also trying to be practical. I really do like them , but I feel like they would be more of a closet decoration than for me to actually wear (just like my black ones... only worn 3 times within the past year). Now I just don't know...maybe I have to go and see them in person from a CL boutique
> 
> Is anyone else contemplating getting these?
> 
> **I don't know why the link isn't working, but it's on the Saks website.



Presale? Do you mean Pre-order?


----------



## heiress-ox

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested...The red/red Lady Peep Spikes are available for Pre-Sale at Saks.com!!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger  I really want a pair of red shoes and was just about to order red patent tribute sandals from YSL when I came across these. I've been anticipating their release since someone shared a pic of them right here in this thread, but I'm also trying to be practical. I really do like them , but I feel like they would be more of a closet decoration than for me to actually wear (just like my black ones... only worn 3 times within the past year). Now I just don't know...maybe I have to go and see them in person from a CL boutique
> 
> Is anyone else contemplating getting these?
> 
> **I don't know why the link isn't working, but it's on the Saks website.



While I love them, you're right I dont think they're all that wearable. I think the pigalle 120 version  would be more wearable or even the tribute sandals


Also if I remember correctly, don't you own red patent YSL tribtoos? Do you get a lot of wear out of them - that would be a good indication too! HTH


----------



## Elise499

LamborghiniGirl said:


> how cool! do you know if louboutin would ever sell part of a display? that pink egg is adorable.



I'm not sure, but it would be amazing !



amd_tan said:


> Thanks so much for posting Elise! Such great eye candy!!
> May I ask what is the name of the color and material (?watersnake) for the yolanda in the fabulous egg display?



I think it's waternsnake but I don't know the name of the color sorry !


----------



## Louboufan

ludmila said:


> Presale? Do you mean Pre-order?


She meant pre-order.


----------



## AEGIS

SongbirdDiva said:


> If anyone is interested...The red/red Lady Peep Spikes are available for Pre-Sale at Saks.com!!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger  I really want a pair of red shoes and was just about to order red patent tribute sandals from YSL when I came across these. I've been anticipating their release since someone shared a pic of them right here in this thread, but I'm also trying to be practical. I really do like them , but I feel like they would be more of a closet decoration than for me to actually wear (just like my black ones... only worn 3 times within the past year). Now I just don't know...maybe I have to go and see them in person from a CL boutique
> 
> Is anyone else contemplating getting these?
> 
> **I don't know why the link isn't working, but it's on the Saks website.




which do you find more comfortable?  have you figured out why you do not wear your lady peeps?


----------



## Alice1979

Love these:

Pony/astrakhan Maggie

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jv0z5A0


----------



## Louboufan

Wow, I noticed that the Pigalle 120 black patent spikes are $1195.00 at the online boutique (almost sold-out) but is $995.00 at Saks! So those of you who are interested in them you can save $200.00 at Saks. This happened before with the Very Prive spikes but the difference was $100.00 and not $200.00.


----------



## anniethecat

Alice1979 said:


> The skin is very beautiful IRL. AFAIK it will come in Daffodile.


 
Just saw your response...thanks Alice, sadly I can do neither the Daffodile or the LP, too high!  Wishing it would come in the banane or anything 140 or lower.


----------



## amd_tan

Elise499 said:


> I'm not sure, but it would be amazing !
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's waternsnake but I don't know the name of the color sorry !



No worries at all hun!! Thanks again for your lovely pics


----------



## amd_tan

SongbirdDiva said:


> If anyone is interested...The red/red Lady Peep Spikes are available for Pre-Sale at Saks.com!!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger  I really want a pair of red shoes and was just about to order red patent tribute sandals from YSL when I came across these. I've been anticipating their release since someone shared a pic of them right here in this thread, but I'm also trying to be practical. I really do like them , but I feel like they would be more of a closet decoration than for me to actually wear (just like my black ones... only worn 3 times within the past year). Now I just don't know...maybe I have to go and see them in person from a CL boutique
> 
> Is anyone else contemplating getting these?
> 
> **I don't know why the link isn't working, but it's on the Saks website.



These are gorgeous! I think they make a great pair if you want a pair of red shoes which are sexy yet edgy and unique. I would get them in a heartbeat if I could actually walk in them! I struggle with the LP and don't look good trying to balance in them.

Since you can do the LPs, you should definitely go for them!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

ludmila said:


> Presale? Do you mean Pre-order?


Sorry, I meant Pre-order. 



heiress-ox said:


> While I love them, you're right I dont think they're all that wearable. I think the pigalle 120 version  would be more wearable or even the tribute sandals
> 
> 
> Also if I remember correctly, don't you own red patent YSL tribtoos? Do you get a lot of wear out of them - that would be a good indication too! HTH


Yes, I do have the red patent tribtoos, which is another reason why I am re-considering getting the red/red lady peeps. I don't wear them often, but when I do I'm always glad that I have them. I think that if I do get red/red spikes, then it may also be in the pigalle since the tribtoos already have a platform.



AEGIS said:


> which do you find more comfortable?  have you figured out why you do not wear your lady peeps?



I actually find both comfortable. I can wear either for hours. I really don't wear any of my shoes as often as I would like, but I think that I don't wear the spiked LPs often because the spikes + the platform often makes the shoes look like they have a lot going on which sometimes limits the outfits that I choose to wear with them. To be honest, they are absolutely one of my favorite pairs CLs and I am absolutely glad that I have them, but for me I'm starting to wonder if red/red+spikes+peep-toe+platform will actually be worn enough to justify the cost (especially since the price increased by $200 since I got my black/black last year). 

I'm leaning towards getting the tribute sandals (since I don't have any) and probably just a pair of red patent pigalles (spikes or no spikes) if I can get my hands on them since the pigalle is my favorite and most classic style, but who knows...if I see the red/red LPs in person and  , then everything that I just said is thrown out the window


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:


> If anyone is interested...The red/red Lady Peep Spikes are available for Pre-Sale at Saks.com!!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger  I really want a pair of red shoes and was just about to order red patent tribute sandals from YSL when I came across these. I've been anticipating their release since someone shared a pic of them right here in this thread, but I'm also trying to be practical. I really do like them , but I feel like they would be more of a closet decoration than for me to actually wear (just like my black ones... only worn 3 times within the past year). Now I just don't know...maybe I have to go and see them in person from a CL boutique
> 
> Is anyone else contemplating getting these?
> 
> **I don't know why the link isn't working, but it's on the Saks website.


I on the other hand would wear them ALL THE TIME! I think they are absolutely incredibly insanely fabulous!


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> These are gorgeous! I think they make a great pair if you want a pair of red shoes which are sexy yet edgy and unique. I would get them in a heartbeat if I could actually walk in them! I struggle with the LP and don't look good trying to balance in them.
> 
> Since you can do the LPs, you should definitely go for them!!


Do you know if these are going to come in any other styles...? besides the Pigalle? I can't walk in LP, but I NEED these shoes.


----------



## VernisLUV

Alice1979 said:


> Love these:
> 
> Pony/astrakhan Maggie
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jv0z5A0



NICE!!! Do you know if it'll come out in different colors??
I want these in white!!!


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> Do you know if these are going to come in any other styles...? besides the Pigalle? I can't walk in LP, but I NEED these shoes.


They will come in Pigalle 100, 120, Yolanda and LP. Not sure if there are anymore styles.

I can't decide between the Yolanda or Pigalle 100...hmm..
Which one looks sexier? I already have the black and getting the nude in the pigalle 100s..so do you reckon I should get the Yolanda in red or still stick to the Pigalle 100? Ahhh can't decide!!! lol


----------



## VernisLUV

Red spikes are coming out in Alti.. but only available in Europe I believe...


----------



## amd_tan

VernisLUV said:


> Red spikes are coming out in Alti.. but only available in Europe I believe...



Oh yes that's right!! Thanks VernisLuv


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> They will come in Pigalle 100, 120, Yolanda and LP. Not sure if there are anymore styles.
> 
> I can't decide between the Yolanda or Pigalle 100...hmm..
> Which one looks sexier? I already have the black and getting the nude in the pigalle 100s..so do you reckon I should get the Yolanda in red or still stick to the Pigalle 100? Ahhh can't decide!!! lol


hmmm... I have the black/black in pigalle 120mm. I can't decide between yolanda and pigalle either. Red needs sexy! Anyone have pics of the yolanda?


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> They will come in Pigalle 100, 120, Yolanda and LP. Not sure if there are anymore styles.
> 
> I can't decide between the Yolanda or Pigalle 100...hmm..
> Which one looks sexier? I already have the black and getting the nude in the pigalle 100s..so do you reckon I should get the Yolanda in red or still stick to the Pigalle 100? Ahhh can't decide!!! lol


I think I'm going to go red/red yolanda... I have so many piggies. It's time to branch out.


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> hmmm... I have the black/black in pigalle 120mm. I can't decide between yolanda and pigalle either. Red needs sexy! Anyone have pics of the yolanda?


No pic unfortunately. 
But the pigalle patent spikes are quite stiff and uncomfortable that's why I am considering the Yolanda. Guess they will need lots of breaking in....


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> No pic unfortunately.
> But the pigalle patent spikes are quite stiff and uncomfortable that's why I am considering the Yolanda. Guess they will need lots of breaking in....


Yea, I'm gonna go yolanda on this one.


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> Yea, I'm gonna go yolanda on this one.


I just tried on my yolanda and pigalle 100 again. In terms of comfort, I think the Yolanda is definitely more comfortable especially for slightly wide feet like mine! I might go Yolanda too!!


----------



## Faraasha

Me want red toooooo!!


----------



## LavenderIce

anniethecat said:


> Just saw your response...thanks Alice, sadly I can do neither the Daffodile or the LP, too high!  *Wishing it would come in the banane or anything 140 or lower*.



The Jamaica Python will also come in the Bianca 140.  It's already at Madison.


----------



## anniethecat

LavenderIce said:


> The Jamaica Python will also come in the Bianca 140. It's already at Madison.


 
:urock:


----------



## gymangel812

new @ madison pics to drool over over:





ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON PERCHE SOLEIL $1,495 (what an awesome skin!)
Python Jamaica Bianca (so very tempting!)


----------



## anniethecat

OMG love that AD skin...almost more than the Python Jamaica!  Thanks gymangel!


----------



## AEGIS

wow the perche soleil really does look like a piece of the sun


----------



## Faraasha

I saw the perche python soleil at the boutique... It looks amazing in person!!


----------



## anniethecat

Faraasha said:


> I saw the perche python soleil at the boutique... It looks amazing in person!!


 
Is it like the picture?  Blues, bronzes and oranges?


----------



## VernisLUV

amd_tan said:


> Oh yes that's right!! Thanks VernisLuv



You're welcome! HTH


----------



## Alice1979

Perche soleil is actually a fish. That python skin is TDF.



VernisLUV said:


> NICE!!! Do you know if it'll come out in different colors??
> I want these in white!!!



Unfortunately I don't, sorry. I only saw it on saks.com and got excited. White astrakhan Maggie would be amazing.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> The Jamaica Python will also come in the Bianca 140.  It's already at Madison.


REALLY!!?!?!?


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> new @ madison pics to drool over over:
> View attachment 1747635
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747636
> 
> ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON PERCHE SOLEIL $1,495 (what an awesome skin!)
> Python Jamaica Bianca (so very tempting!)


Oh my god.. I just don't know which to choose!! Mandarin fairytale or Jamaica... !?! and that AD skin is TDF! I can't decide which I like better


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> Oh my god.. I just don't know which to choose!! Mandarin fairytale or Jamaica... !?! and that AD skin is TDF! I can't decide which I like better


jamaica by far. it is really lovely irl.



Alice1979 said:


> Perche soleil is actually a fish. That python skin is TDF.


so is it fish or snake skin? lol it says perche and python.


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> jamaica by far. it is really lovely irl.
> 
> 
> so is it fish or snake skin? lol it says perche and python.


Have you seen mandarin in real life as well?


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> jamaica by far. it is really lovely irl.
> 
> 
> so is it fish or snake skin? lol it says perche and python.



It's Python and the scales are made to look like fish scales is what i'm gathering. The iridescence of the colors make it look like fish scales.  I hope this comes in a Daf!!


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> Have you seen mandarin in real life as well?


yeah not a fan. if you choose the jamaica, try to see them irl. if you can't though, have the SA pick out the best/send pics because the skin varies. the pair from the pic from madison looks better than the one i saw.


----------



## dbeth

gymangel812 said:


> new @ madison pics to drool over over:
> View attachment 1747635
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747636
> 
> ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON PERCHE SOLEIL $1,495 (what an awesome skin!)
> Python Jamaica Bianca (so very tempting!)



  Omg---that Python Perche soleil!! 


Thanks for the eye candy gymangel!


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> yeah not a fan. if you choose the jamaica, try to see them irl. if you can't though, have the SA pick out the best/send pics because the skin varies. the pair from the pic from madison looks better than the one i saw.


Alright! thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Omg---that Python Perche soleil!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the eye candy gymangel!


someone needs to buy them so we can see mod pics


----------



## dbeth

gymangel812 said:


> new @ madison pics to drool over over:
> View attachment 1747635
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747636
> 
> ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON PERCHE SOLEIL $1,495 (what an awesome skin!)
> Python Jamaica Bianca (so very tempting!)





jamidee said:


> someone needs to buy them so we can see mod pics



I know!  But I won't buy anything (especially from a boutique) unless I see it in person first or if it has a good return policy in case I don't like it or it doesn't fit.


----------



## 318Platinum

Uggggh! My SA just informed me that the Perche Soleil Python doesn't come in Daf, only AD. The AD may be the only style it comes in.


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Uggggh! My SA just informed me that the Perche Soleil Python doesn't come in Daf, only AD. The AD may be the only style it comes in.



that's a shame its not offered in other styles, the ad isn't my favorite unfortunately!


----------



## Faraasha

anniethecat said:


> Is it like the picture?  Blues, bronzes and oranges?



Yes but even more vibrant!


----------



## anniethecat

gymangel812 said:


> new @ madison pics to drool over over:
> View attachment 1747635
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747636
> 
> ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON PERCHE SOLEIL $1,495 (what an awesome skin!)
> Python Jamaica Bianca (so very tempting!)


 
Do you have a SA at Madison you can recommend?  I have only ever worked with Horatio.


----------



## gymangel812

anniethecat said:


> Do you have a SA at Madison you can recommend?  I have only ever worked with Horatio.


jenny is lovely. good luck! share pics of what you get!!


----------



## anniethecat

gymangel812 said:


> jenny is lovely. good luck! share pics of what you get!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## heiress-ox

anniethecat said:


> Do you have a SA at Madison you can recommend?  I have only ever worked with Horatio.



if jenny is unavailable, i've dealt with season, she's also great!


----------



## gymangel812

heiress-ox said:


> if jenny is unavailable, i've dealt with season, she's also great!


oh yeah she's helped me too. both are nice


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> if jenny is unavailable, i've dealt with season, she's also great!



Is Season back yet? She was off and Jenny was covering her clients.


----------



## Dessye

Thanks *Elise* and *Alice* for your juicy pics!!


----------



## NY_Mami

I am lovin' those patent Daffs.... I know some TPF'ers don't like Daffs and call them Minnie Mouse Shoes(which I think is cute).... but I love them.... lol....


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> new @ madison pics to drool over over:
> View attachment 1747635
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747636
> 
> ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON PERCHE SOLEIL $1,495 (what an awesome skin!)
> Python Jamaica Bianca (so very tempting!)



The Perche Soleil is beautiful!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Faraasha

They're here!!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> They're here!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748119



Congrats! Mod pics?


----------



## Faraasha

Mod Pics Nude/Nude Spikes 100mm....  I really love them! I think maybe they go well with my skin tone!


----------



## AEGIS

ur skin picks up that color well.  looks like it might have more brown in it than originally pictured


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:
			
		

> I am lovin' those patent Daffs.... I know some TPF'ers don't like Daffs and call them Minnie Mouse Shoes(which I think is cute).... but I love them.... lol....



I Love Daffs! They're by far my fav. style! I want them in patent as well. Are you getting a pair?


----------



## amd_tan

gymangel812 said:


> new @ madison pics to drool over over:
> View attachment 1747635
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747636
> 
> ALTADAMA 140 PYTHON PERCHE SOLEIL $1,495 (what an awesome skin!)
> Python Jamaica Bianca (so very tempting!)


Wow thanks for posting gymangel! 
I am sooo keen on getting the AD Perche Soleil.
Can someone describe the colors if they have seen this shoe in person? They look like gold-orange with hints of blue and green..is the base like a dark metallic pewter?


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for posting gymangel!
> I am sooo keen on getting the AD Perche Soleil.
> Can someone describe the colors if they have seen this shoe in person? They look like gold-orange with hints of blue and green..is the base like a dark metallic pewter?



I can do you one better.. I just got them.. Lool it's so bad the louboutin store is 5 mins away from my office..


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> I can do you one better.. I just got them.. Lool it's so bad the louboutin store is 5 mins away from my office..


OMG *F* you're on a roll!! The nude/nude pigalle spikes you have are AMAZING! 
And now the perche soleil AD!! Ahhh! Please show pics  Can't wait!!


----------



## Faraasha

Lol!


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748374
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748375



OMG!!! I'm definitely getting them!
Thanks hun and HUGE CONGRATS!!!! 
Does the print vary on each shoe? Eg same amount of orange and blue-green tone? I like yours!

PS Do I take my CL TTS in them? 
And I thought someone said no shoes above 120! 
Xoxo


----------



## Faraasha

I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!











View attachment 1748379


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I'm definitely getting them!
> Thanks hun and HUGE CONGRATS!!!!
> Does the print vary on each shoe? Eg same amount of orange and blue-green tone? I like yours!
> 
> PS Do I take my CL TTS in them?
> And I thought someone said no shoes above 120!
> Xoxo



Lol I don't know if the print differs.. I honestly didn't pay attention!! 

Sorry! Lol

And yes I did say nothing over 120 but I couldnt help myself with these ... Plus anyway with the platform I felt pretty secure


----------



## Syams

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379




Ahhhh...how much are they going for?? they didn't look as good in photos the boutique sent...


----------



## Faraasha

Syams said:


> Ahhhh...how much are they going for?? they didn't look as good in photos the boutique sent...



 They were a little over 1500 US Dollars..


----------



## bling*lover

Faraasha said:
			
		

> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!



They are so fabulous!!!! Congrats hun they look amazing on you!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379


Super Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> Is Season back yet? She was off and Jenny was covering her clients.



to be honest i am not 100% sure, season wasn't there a few months ago but she may be back now, but i haven't ordered from madison in a while!



Faraasha said:


> Mod Pics Nude/Nude Spikes 100mm....  I really love them! I think maybe they go well with my skin tone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748193
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748194
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748195
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748196





Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379



you are on a roll girl & the queen of nude shoes! i love the nude/nude spikes on you they go really well with your skintone, but OMG that perche soleil is to die for, such an amazing skin


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Wow, i've missed a ton! loving the python ADs wowwww. and the patent spikes are TDF! congrats ladies!!


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone tell me if the LP Spikes Black/Leopard will come in any other style? Yolanda perhaps?!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-spike-veau-velours-27606.html


----------



## anniethecat

Faraasha said:


> I can do you one better.. I just got them.. Lool it's so bad the louboutin store is 5 mins away from my office..


 
OMG Faraasha!!  They are TDF!  Thanks for sharing pics...I really want these, but wondering how much I would really wear them.


----------



## Nadin22

Faraasha said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748374
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748375



Congrats on you new additions! They are stunning and look so great on you!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379


They remind me of acid wash... amazeballs!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379



Wow.  I DIE!   They are simply perfect against your skin tone!


----------



## 318Platinum

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379



WOAH!!!!! Super jealous that you can ever wear these!!! I think I can wear the AD, but i'm not chancing it in an exotic as it would cloud my judgement!!  This is absolutely stunning and now i'm super depressed that it will not come in any other style. I really wanted this in the Daff, but it would have probably made it $1,895 due to the coloring of the skin. Congrats on this fab shoe! I hope you will post more mod pics!!


----------



## bobobob

Lady Peep Towel and Super Dombasle Towel credit: @LouboutinWorld


----------



## gymangel812

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379


um WOW those are even better than the pic i posted!


----------



## Faraasha

bling*lover said:


> They are so fabulous!!!! Congrats hun they look amazing on you!



Thank you hun!! 



LizzielovesCL said:


> Super Pretty! Congrats!



Thanks! 



heiress-ox said:


> you are on a roll girl & the queen of nude shoes! i love the nude/nude spikes on you they go really well with your skintone, but OMG that perche soleil is to die for, such an amazing skin



These were a surprise purchase for me!... I wasn't sure I was going to get them but then I saw them and I kept thinking about them!.. .. They're my favorite colors all combined!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Wow, i've missed a ton! loving the python ADs wowwww. and the patent spikes are TDF! congrats ladies!!



Thanks hun!.. 



anniethecat said:


> OMG Faraasha!!  They are TDF!  Thanks for sharing pics...I really want these, but wondering how much I would really wear them.



Thank you hun!!..  I think they'd go with everything!.. I'm so surprised at how comfortable these are... I have another pair of ADs that never quite fit right but these fit so much better!...



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on you new additions! They are stunning and look so great on you!



Thank you hun!.. So sweet..


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> They remind me of acid wash... amazeballs!



Thanks! They do have an acid wash thing going on! 



Dessye said:


> Wow.  I DIE!   They are simply perfect against your skin tone!



Thanks sweetie! 



318Platinum said:


> WOAH!!!!! Super jealous that you can ever wear these!!! I think I can wear the AD, but i'm not chancing it in an exotic as it would cloud my judgement!!  This is absolutely stunning and now i'm super depressed that it will not come in any other style. I really wanted this in the Daff, but it would have probably made it $1,895 due to the coloring of the skin. Congrats on this fab shoe! I hope you will post more mod pics!!



Aww! You should definitely try them if you can... The skin and color is to die for in real life... None of my pictures even fully capture that! Even when I'm standing in a shaded place they seem to shine through! Like glow in the dark! I'm not sure I make sense but I'll post a picture to explain!.. 

Ill definitely post more mod pics! 



gymangel812 said:


> um WOW those are even better than the pic i posted!



Thanks hun!!!... I cant stop staring at them!!...


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> Thanks! They do have an acid wash thing going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! You should definitely try them if you can... The skin and color is to die for in real life... None of my pictures even fully capture that! Even when I'm standing in a shaded place they seem to shine through! Like glow in the dark! I'm not sure I make sense but I'll post a picture to explain!..
> 
> Ill definitely post more mod pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun!!!... I cant stop staring at them!!...


I definitely want to see more mod pics!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> Thanks! They do have an acid wash thing going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! You should definitely try them if you can... The skin and color is to die for in real life... None of my pictures even fully capture that! Even when I'm standing in a shaded place they seem to shine through! Like glow in the dark! I'm not sure I make sense but I'll post a picture to explain!..
> 
> Ill definitely post more mod pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun!!!... I cant stop staring at them!!...


I've never tried on AD why can some people not wear AD...what's the deal with this style...?


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> I've never tried on AD why can some people not wear AD...what's the deal with this style...?



I'll be posting more mod pics soon... 

I'm not really sure about the AD style specifically.. I suppose we all have styles that don't suit us or are uncomfortable to us... Like me for example, I cant wear the Bianca style.. I tried it once and felt excruciating pain just from trying the shoes on at the boutique...


----------



## Faraasha

close up.. Such a gorgeous color..


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> I'll be posting more mod pics soon...
> 
> I'm not really sure about the AD style specifically.. I suppose we all have styles that don't suit us or are uncomfortable to us... Like me for example, I cant wear the Bianca style.. I tried it once and felt excruciating pain just from trying the shoes on at the boutique...


Yea I can't do bianca either. But, I've heard a lot about AD....hm...research time!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> close up.. Such a gorgeous color..
> 
> View attachment 1748824


Now it looks like a stained glass window!


----------



## Faraasha

More mod pics..

I apologize for the unpedicured toes!! :shame:


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> Now it looks like a stained glass window!



My favorite colors combined!...Makes me think of some gorgeous tropical... I need a summer vacation!


----------



## Syams




----------



## Syams




----------



## floridasun8

Faraasha said:


> More mod pics..
> 
> I apologize for the unpedicured toes!! :shame:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748832
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748833
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748834



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

OMG what is that yolanda ring strass and spikes!.. .It looks a little weird to me.. Hmmm


----------



## floridasun8

Syams said:


>



Love these!   Did CL increase the heel height on the Yolanda?  I thought it used to be 120 but these look higher.


----------



## Syams

Faraasha said:


> OMG what is that yolanda ring strass and spikes!.. .It looks a little weird to me.. Hmmm



Can't wait for non stock photos to see closer how it looks like. does look a lil weird to me too


----------



## Syams

floridasun8 said:


> Love these!   Did CL increase the heel height on the Yolanda?  I thought it used to be 120 but these look higher.



Not too sure bout that, sorry!


----------



## Syams




----------



## Syams




----------



## jamidee

Syams said:


>


Wow. so there will be other styles!! it's going to come in fifi!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> OMG what is that yolanda ring strass and spikes!.. .It looks a little weird to me.. Hmmm


yea, I thought it was eyeballs at first... I guess wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> yea, I thought it was eyeballs at first... I guess wouldn't be the first time



OMG eyeballs! YES!!...  Not a good look at all!... I hope its just the stock photo but it looks so bad.. Its like taking the magic out of the potpourri collection...


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> OMG eyeballs! YES!!...  Not a good look at all!... I hope its just the stock photo but it looks so bad.. Its like taking the magic out of the potpourri collection...


I've never seen potpourri in person  so I wouldn't know, but I love them from afar!


----------



## jamidee

I really need something new... and super bright. hmmm.... what to buy what to buy


----------



## 318Platinum

Syams said:


>



WOW, well, so much for what my SA told me! Maybe there is hope for it in the Daffodile???


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> WOW, well, so much for what my SA told me! Maybe there is hope for it in the Daffodile???


maybe so!!


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> WOW, well, so much for what my SA told me! Maybe there is hope for it in the Daffodile???



I hope so, for you!!...


----------



## gymangel812

Syams said:


>


ok i wish he would stop it with the ring strass. i didn't think it was possible for something from the pot pourri collection to look bad.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> maybe so!!



Oh I sure do hope so!!! I really hate my SA told me that it only comes in the AD. Maybe I read too much into what she said? Okay, I just looked at the txt again. She said "We aren't getting the daffodile in the Perche Soleil, only Altadama." Oppsie, my mistake.:shame:


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Oh I sure do hope so!!! I really hate my SA told me that it only comes in the AD. Maybe I read too much into what she said? Okay, I just looked at the txt again. She said "We aren't getting the daffodile in the Perche Soleil, only Altadama." Oppsie, my mistake.:shame:



She didn't say it's not being made... So maybe that means its being made and they just aren't getting it!


----------



## Faraasha

gymangel812 said:


> ok i wish he would stop it with the ring strass. i didn't think it was possible for something from the pot pourri collection to look bad.



My sentiments exactly!...


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, Girls and boys! Many thanks to *Faraasha* by the way! I have intel on the Perche Soleil Python. :happy dance: It will come in the following: Altadama, Lady Daf, Fifi and Pigalle 100! You can guess which one i'm on the wait list for! :greengrin: It's a pricey piece for me right now, at $1,995, but if I get the call, I will surely pull the trigger! I have never a had a Lady Daf, and really didn't want it in this, but I think I love the python so much that I will bite the bullet!


----------



## dbeth

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379




  WOW. That's all I have to say!


----------



## carlinha

Faraasha said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748374
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748375



these are absolutely stunning on you... congrats on a fab purchase *faraasha*!  i wasn't completely sold on them from the stock pics, but now your pics are seriously making me reconsider 



318Platinum said:


> Okay, Girls and boys! Many thanks to *Faraasha* by the way! I have intel on the Perche Soleil Python. :happy dance: It will come in the following: Altadama, Lady Daf, Fifi and Pigalle 100! You can guess which one i'm on the wait list for! :greengrin: It's a pricey piece for me right now, at $1,995, but if I get the call, I will surely pull the trigger! I have never a had a Lady Daf, and really didn't want it in this, but I think I love the python so much that I will bite the bullet!



thanks for the info *318P*!  and OF COURSE you need the lady daf!!!  you will rock them and i can't wait to see them on you.... they will be worth it!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> these are absolutely stunning on you... congrats on a fab purchase *faraasha*!  i wasn't completely sold on them from the stock pics, but now your pics are seriously making me reconsider
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info *318P*!  and OF COURSE you need the lady daf!!!  you will rock them and i can't wait to see them on you.... they will be worth it!



HAHA, Thanks, *Car*! Missed you in these parts. I hear you are doing some Hermes damage now??  Congrats on your new purchases. Hopefully, you will get this lady daff as well! I can so easily see you rocking them! Wish me luck.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, Girls and boys! Many thanks to Faraasha by the way! I have intel on the Perche Soleil Python. :happy dance: It will come in the following: Altadama, Lady Daf, Fifi and Pigalle 100! You can guess which one i'm on the wait list for! :greengrin: It's a pricey piece for me right now, at $1,995, but if I get the call, I will surely pull the trigger! I have never a had a Lady Daf, and really didn't want it in this, but I think I love the python so much that I will bite the bullet!



Yay!!  :happy dance: I just new cl would come thru for you!! Icant wait to see your dafs! Now which should I get... Pigalle or altadama?!


----------



## AEGIS

Faraasha said:


> More mod pics..
> 
> I apologize for the unpedicured toes!! :shame:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748832
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748833
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748834



the altadama is a beautiful style...i love a thin platform. congrats!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:
			
		

> I hope so, for you!!...



Far we are size twins!! Man I wish we lived close so I could come play in your closet!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the altadama is a beautiful style...i love a thin platform. congrats!



Is the altadama basically a hp with an extra external platform
It seems like I've heard so much negative about ad over the course of my louboutin love affair


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Is the altadama basically a hp with an extra external platform
> It seems like I've heard so much negative about ad over the course of my louboutin love affair



i've heard the altadama is one of the most comfy pairs but im not sure i'm 100% in love with it, i think the internal platform is slightly smaller than that of the HP, but only marginally. 

i wish the perche soleil was coming in pigalle 120, i'd be all over that, but maybe i should consider the 100 since it is more walkable and all :Graucho:


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> HAHA, Thanks, *Car*! Missed you in these parts. I hear you are doing some Hermes damage now??  Congrats on your new purchases. Hopefully, you will get this lady daff as well! I can so easily see you rocking them! Wish me luck.



:girlwhack: yes H will be the death of me.  i wish you the best of luck!  i won't be getting the lady daff, but maybe in another style 



jamidee said:


> Is the altadama basically a hp with an extra external platform
> It seems like I've heard so much negative about ad over the course of my louboutin love affair



i don't think you could go wrong with either pigalle 100 or AD... i love both styles, probably AD more than pigalle 100, but both are really comfy!  of course, not as sexy as say pigalle 120 or LP 150, but i think you'd get more wear out of them.  it depends what look you're going for, whether close pointy or open peeptoe.  consider also you will get more skin on the AD... the AD is basically a VP with an extra external platform.  i don't know why there's negative talk about them?    to me they're awesome because you get both height (140) and comfort!  win-win!


----------



## amd_tan

318Platinum said:


> Okay, Girls and boys! Many thanks to *Faraasha* by the way! I have intel on the Perche Soleil Python. :happy dance: It will come in the following: Altadama, Lady Daf, Fifi and Pigalle 100! You can guess which one i'm on the wait list for! :greengrin: It's a pricey piece for me right now, at $1,995, but if I get the call, I will surely pull the trigger! I have never a had a Lady Daf, and really didn't want it in this, but I think I love the python so much that I will bite the bullet!



Thanks for the info!!!! The lady daf in a perche soleil would be gorgeous but I can't do that height no more!! Now I'm in Jamidee's position too!! Pigalle or AD?? Both are comfy I guess.. Although I do find shoes with an extra platform are more comfortable. The balls of my feet hurt with the pigalle 100..


----------



## amd_tan

carlinha said:


> :girlwhack: yes H will be the death of me.  i wish you the best of luck!  i won't be getting the lady daff, but maybe in another style
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think you could go wrong with either pigalle 100 or AD... i love both styles, probably AD more than pigalle 100, but both are really comfy!  of course, not as sexy as say pigalle 120 or LP 150, but i think you'd get more wear out of them.  it depends what look you're going for, whether close pointy or open peeptoe.  consider also you will get more skin on the AD... the AD is basically a VP with an extra external platform.  i don't know why there's negative talk about them?    to me they're awesome because you get both height (140) and comfort!  win-win!


In the same dilemma as Jamidee!
Thanks for the input Carlinha! I have to agree you do get more skin with the AD!
And for this such a pretty metallic exotic finish, I would say the AD would show off more of its brilliance! 

Jamidee I think it's time for us to branch out from piggies...lol


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> :girlwhack: yes H will be the death of me.  i wish you the best of luck!  i won't be getting the lady daff, but maybe in another style



Awww, why not the Lady Daf? Should I not get it in the LD? I really prefer a closed toe in this skin, and the Pigalle is way too short. If it Pigalle Plato 140, we would really be in business!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Yay!!  :happy dance: I just new cl would come thru for you!! Icant wait to see your dafs! Now which should I get... Pigalle or altadama?!



I hope I get the call for them! Here's hoping  I think if you can't do the LD, then my next option would be the AD. I think I can wear the AD, but I really don't want a peep toe in this skin. Are you going to get it? I can't wait to see you in them!


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> Okay, Girls and boys! Many thanks to *Faraasha* by the way! I have intel on the Perche Soleil Python. :happy dance: It will come in the following: Altadama, Lady Daf, Fifi and Pigalle 100! You can guess which one i'm on the wait list for! :greengrin: It's a pricey piece for me right now, at $1,995, but if I get the call, I will surely pull the trigger! I have never a had a Lady Daf, and really didn't want it in this, but I think I love the python so much that I will bite the bullet!



 That's so great hun!... I cant wait to see these!!... Congrats lovely!!



dbeth said:


> WOW. That's all I have to say!



Thank you hun! 



carlinha said:


> these are absolutely stunning on you... congrats on a fab purchase *faraasha*!  i wasn't completely sold on them from the stock pics, but now your pics are seriously making me reconsider
> 
> Hey carlinha! Good to see you!!... And thank you!! ..
> 
> You should *totally *get these!... They'd be perfect with your skin tone!.. I actually want to tan a little to wear mine out as I think it adds to the whole colorful tropical look of the shoe!... Get them get them get them!





AEGIS said:


> the altadama is a beautiful style...i love a thin platform. congrats!



Thank you hun!... 



jamidee said:


> Far we are size twins!! Man I wish we lived close so I could come play in your closet!



 That would be great fun!!... None of my friends are my shoe size... They're all much smaller.. But then again none of them like any of the styles I do either... They think I'm too "wild" with my shoes :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379



Wow!!  The colors are amazing.  They remind me of a mermaid


----------



## Faraasha

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wow!!  The colors are amazing.  They remind me of a mermaid



Thanks hun!


----------



## martinaa

Faraasha said:


> More mod pics..
> 
> I apologize for the unpedicured toes!! :shame:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748832
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748833
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748834


 
What a fabulous pair! They look great on you!!!! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

amd_tan said:


> In the same dilemma as Jamidee!
> Thanks for the input Carlinha! I have to agree you do get more skin with the AD!
> And for this such a pretty metallic exotic finish, I would say the AD would show off more of its brilliance!
> 
> Jamidee I think it's time for us to branch out from piggies...lol



i would go for the AD myself 



318Platinum said:


> Awww, why not the Lady Daf? Should I not get it in the LD? I really prefer a closed toe in this skin, and the Pigalle is way too short. If it Pigalle Plato 140, we would really be in business!



awww i dunno *318P*, i think i just prefer the peeptoe look... 



Faraasha said:


> Hey carlinha! Good to see you!!... And thank you!! ..
> 
> You should totally get these!... They'd be perfect with your skin tone!.. I actually want to tan a little to wear mine out as I think it adds to the whole colorful tropical look of the shoe!... Get them get them get them!



you are an evil enabler   we shall see   we may be shoe twins!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> i would go for the AD myself
> awww i dunno *318P*, i think i just prefer the peeptoe look...
> you are an evil enabler   we shall see   we may be shoe twins!



I guess we might be a shoe twins for AERONOTIC Bootie Carla


----------



## floridasun8

318Platinum said:


> Okay, Girls and boys! Many thanks to *Faraasha* by the way! I have intel on the Perche Soleil Python. :happy dance: It will come in the following: Altadama, Lady Daf, Fifi and Pigalle 100! You can guess which one i'm on the wait list for! :greengrin: It's a pricey piece for me right now, at $1,995, but if I get the call, I will surely pull the trigger! I have never a had a Lady Daf, and really didn't want it in this, but I think I love the python so much that I will bite the bullet!



Ughhhh, I think I NEED the Pigalle in Perche Soleil.   If anyone gets more info on these on when they will be available to purchase and where, PLEASE post.  I cannot have these sell out on me!  lol   Thanks!


----------



## floridasun8

Does anyone have a really good SA at a boutique that would be willing to keep names/numbers and notify us once a shoe arrived?  Prefer email if anyone has an email address direct to an SA.  Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> That's so great hun!... I cant wait to see these!!... Congrats lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun!...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great fun!!... None of my friends are my shoe size... They're all much smaller.. But then again none of them like any of the styles I do either... They think I'm too "wild" with my shoes :giggles:


delightfully wild


----------



## xCHANELx

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...7f1walg7&cs_rid=NsnGvW&cs_mid=_BP0c6LB8hXNJww

new style: Roxy Muse Specchio Chain-Maille Wedge

ugly IMO


----------



## Syams

does anyone have the stock photo for the yolanda pot pourri anthracite?


----------



## jamidee

xCHANELx said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...7f1walg7&cs_rid=NsnGvW&cs_mid=_BP0c6LB8hXNJww
> 
> new style: Roxy Muse Specchio Chain-Maille Wedge
> 
> ugly IMO


looks like a stripper shoe :giggles:


----------



## floridasun8

Faraasha said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748374
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748375



Hi Faraasha....had a quick question for you if I may.   The color of the Perche Soleils appears to be darker and muted in one pic, such as the one attached, but then in some other pics, it appears to be much more brighter, vivid and almost neon like.

I was sent a pic of the Pigalle from one of the boutiques as I was ready to order, but in the pic I was sent, it also looks way too light and almost a yellow tinge over the shoe.

Since you have these in your hand, can you explain whether they are really that neon bright colors in person, or are they more subdued and darker shaded like the pic above?  Thanks!


----------



## dbeth

xCHANELx said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...7f1walg7&cs_rid=NsnGvW&cs_mid=_BP0c6LB8hXNJww
> 
> new style: Roxy Muse Specchio Chain-Maille Wedge
> 
> ugly IMO



I bet these look better in person and on the feet! I wouldn't buy them but I think they are kindof cool----I love the heel!


----------



## GrRoxy

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod144140063&rd=1&st=s&ecid=NMECFY12ETE_NewArrReg&SAS_ENCRYPT=71lQ0ww0ppEf76R7f1walg7&cs_rid=NsnGvW&cs_mid=_BP0c6LB8hXNJww
> 
> new style: Roxy Muse Specchio Chain-Maille Wedge
> 
> ugly IMO



I like the wedge, I loved one of similar style in beige python. But this style in particular reminds me gogo girl.


----------



## anniethecat

[22083531]new style: Roxy Muse Specchio Chain-Maille Wedge

ugly IMO [/QUOTE]

I actually think they are kind of fun...good Vegas shoe.  These don't really fit my lifestyle, but I like wedges.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

xCHANELx said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...7f1walg7&cs_rid=NsnGvW&cs_mid=_BP0c6LB8hXNJww
> 
> new style: Roxy Muse Specchio Chain-Maille Wedge
> 
> ugly IMO



I like them but the price tag makes me wanna


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379



a little birdie told me to check out your awesome pictures...    these are absolutely breathtaking on you! congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

jeshika said:


> a little birdie told me to check out your awesome pictures...    these are absolutely breathtaking on you! congrats!!!!!!!!



chirp chirp


----------



## Hipployta

Alice1979 said:


> New arrival at Saks for fall, courtesy of evolkatie:
> 
> Lady Peep in Python Jamaica



I just bought these...I normally wear a 38.5 in Lady Peep but these fit perfectly TTS in a 38


----------



## AEGIS

Hipployta said:


> I just bought these...I normally wear a 38.5 in Lady Peep but these fit perfectly TTS in a 38




care to post a pic?


----------



## Faraasha

carlinha said:


> you are an evil enabler   we shall see   we may be shoe twins!



 I aim to support! 



jamidee said:


> delightfully wild



Yes!



floridasun8 said:


> Hi Faraasha....had a quick question for you if I may.   The color of the Perche Soleils appears to be darker and muted in one pic, such as the one attached, but then in some other pics, it appears to be much more brighter, vivid and almost neon like.
> 
> I was sent a pic of the Pigalle from one of the boutiques as I was ready to order, but in the pic I was sent, it also looks way too light and almost a yellow tinge over the shoe.
> 
> Since you have these in your hand, can you explain whether they are really that neon bright colors in person, or are they more subdued and darker shaded like the pic above?  Thanks!



Well the thing is with this shoe, it can be beautifully shiny but also subdued at times... They're not neon colors, its just the material of the shoe creates a shiny effect when reflecting light... Its not an overly shiny shoe but its definitely not a dark shoe either.. 

Maybe that was a flash picture that was sent to you? I could take a flash picture or a picture under sunlight for you to compare if you like... Just let me know 



jeshika said:


> a little birdie told me to check out your awesome pictures...    these are absolutely breathtaking on you! congrats!!!!!!!!



Thank you sweetie!!...  Any chance of seeing this skin on you at some point? 



carlinha said:


> chirp chirp



 You two are hilarious!... 1 for you *Carlinha*  and 1 for you *Jeshika*


----------



## Faraasha

Syams said:


> does anyone have the stock photo for the yolanda pot pourri anthracite?



Hmmm, wouldn't it be the one you posted for us?... The disaster that is the ring strass and spikes?

 or does that have another name?..


----------



## floridasun8

Faraasha said:
			
		

> I aim to support!
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Well the thing is with this shoe, it can be beautifully shiny but also subdued at times... They're not neon colors, its just the material of the shoe creates a shiny effect when reflecting light... Its not an overly shiny shoe but its definitely not a dark shoe either..
> 
> Maybe that was a flash picture that was sent to you? I could take a flash picture or a picture under sunlight for you to compare if you like... Just let me know



That would be awesome! Thank you! Any pics I can get to see the true colors would help. 
Btw I've attached the pic that was sent to me. Do you think this looks accurate or too bright compared to in person?


----------



## Hipployta

AEGIS said:


> care to post a pic?



I took one on my phone in the store. Let me find my phone LOL


----------



## Hipployta

I feel like this colors aren't as deep as they should be...still thinking about keeping these 









AEGIS said:


> care to post a pic?


----------



## AEGIS

Hipployta said:


> I feel like this colors aren't as deep as they should be...still thinking about keeping these





you want them more saturated?  well as long as they're not like that AD fiasco from a 2 years ago....


----------



## Chins4

floridasun8 said:


> That would be awesome! Thank you! Any pics I can get to see the true colors would help.
> Btw I've attached the pic that was sent to me. Do you think this looks accurate or too bright compared to in person?


 
Would you mind sharing the price on these?


----------



## Faraasha

floridasun8 said:


> That would be awesome! Thank you! Any pics I can get to see the true colors would help.
> Btw I've attached the pic that was sent to me. Do you think this looks accurate or too bright compared to in person?



They actually look a lot like these.. Maybe a little too bright cause its under so much light... I'll try to get more pictures for you but most of my pictures cover all the ranges of the way the shoes comes off... I think they look beautiful though!


----------



## Faraasha

Look what just arrived at the boutique in Dubai!









*The dark denim!!*


----------



## Hipployta

AEGIS said:


> you want them more saturated?  well as long as they're not like that AD fiasco from a 2 years ago....



Yeah...my Jennys are from that time period too...they don't have any white spots though.

Hmm...I don't know...I need to see more images of them but they aren't really around.

The store display one was so dry that the scales were curling and I don't think the sales folk understood what I was saying


----------



## floridasun8

Chins4 said:


> Would you mind sharing the price on these?



$1,295  

I'm still debating myself. These pigalles just look so much busier and lighter than faraaasha's pics so I'm confused. I'm probably either going to need to see more pics or just try to order from a place that has a refund policy instead of a boutique.


----------



## amd_tan

Hipployta said:


> I feel like this colors aren't as deep as they should be...still thinking about keeping these



I find that the dye job on these is terrible. The middle of the scales look like they have faded and dried out. And for that kind of money it would not be acceptable for me. I'm not sure if all pairs are like that though..some might have a richer color than others.
I do like the look of a rainbow-colored python but I just think it wasn't done properly.


----------



## 318Platinum

amd_tan said:


> I find that the dye job on these is terrible. The middle of the scales look like they have faded and dried out. And for that kind of money it would not be acceptable for me. I'm not sure if all pairs are like that though..some might have a richer color than others.
> I do like the look of a rainbow-colored python but I just think it wasn't done properly.



It looks as if it is dry and washed out, just like (some of) the water snake ADs from a few seasons back like *Aegis* (I think) said. With ANY exotic skin, you will have different variations, but CL prices have gotten so out of hand, I wouldn't chance it unless i'm physically in the store looking at them, or what have you. I'm still not sure how I feel about the Jamacia. I'm an exotic lover till the end, but I am still very choosy about them. This is probably one that I will have to see IRL to win me over. Good luck


----------



## amd_tan

floridasun8 said:


> $1,295
> 
> I'm still debating myself. These pigalles just look so much busier and lighter than faraaasha's pics so I'm confused. I'm probably either going to need to see more pics or just try to order from a place that has a refund policy instead of a boutique.


Like you I like them in the pigalle as well as in the AD... I'm getting the AD first and when I finally see them in person and if I really adore them, I will probably get them in the pigalle 100 as well 
I have too many styles in pigalles so I feel AD would be a better choice for me although I prefer the 100 heel height though....


----------



## floridasun8

amd_tan said:


> Like you I like them in the pigalle as well as in the AD... I'm getting the AD first and when I finally see them in person and if I really adore them, I will probably get them in the pigalle 100 as well
> I have too many styles in pigalles so I feel AD would be a better choice for me although I prefer the 100 heel height though....



Oh yay!     Please post when you get them.  Im waiting to see as many pics as possible.

Like the other posters were mentioning about the Python Jamaica, that's how I feel the Perche Soleil in the Pigalle looks....washed out.   It needs to be more vibrant, richer colors, especially the blues and greens, so I'm hoping the pic I was sent was just a bad shot.


----------



## amd_tan

floridasun8 said:


> Oh yay!     Please post when you get them.  Im waiting to see as many pics as possible.
> 
> Like the other posters were mentioning about the Python Jamaica, that's how I feel the Perche Soleil in the Pigalle looks....washed out.   It needs to be more vibrant, richer colors, especially the blues and greens, so I'm hoping the pic I was sent was just a bad shot.



So far I don't find the perche soleil washed out compared to the Python Jamaica which is IMO a hell lot worse! It just depends if you've got one in a darker or lighter shade, with more orange or more blue and green. Again, this is a pair that will vary. I really hope I get a pair that I am happy with!
Good luck to the both of us!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> Look what just arrived at the boutique in Dubai!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751147
> 
> 
> *The dark denim!!*
> View attachment 1751148
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751149



*Faraasha* Thanks for sharing! Love the phyton print of those Daff booties


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> a little birdie told me to check out your awesome pictures...    these are absolutely breathtaking on you! congrats!!!!!!!!





carlinha said:


> chirp chirp



love to see you here Ladies


----------



## AEGIS

Hipployta said:


> Yeah...my Jennys are from that time period too...they don't have any white spots though.
> 
> Hmm...I don't know...I need to see more images of them but they aren't really around.
> 
> The store display one was so dry that the scales were curling and I don't think the sales folk understood what I was saying





i think the different gradients are the problem.


----------



## mishybelle

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Look what just arrived at the boutique in Dubai!
> 
> 
> 
> The dark denim!!



Does anyone know the color way/name of the python used in the Daf Booty with skulls? I'm so obsessed! I need to find out if it will come in other styles!


----------



## 318Platinum

Lea Michele in Lady Daf Tartan! (from her twitter)


----------



## jamidee

Hipployta said:
			
		

> I just bought these...I normally wear a 38.5 in Lady Peep but these fit perfectly TTS in a 38



I'm pretty sure I want these I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Lea Michele in Lady Daf Tartan! (from her twitter)




unless you're scottish...i truly do not see the point of this shoe


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> unless you're scottish...i truly do not see the point of this shoe



Yea not my style


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> OMG what is that yolanda ring strass and spikes!.. .It looks a little weird to me.. Hmmm



I agree.


----------



## Louboufan

AEGIS said:


> unless you're scottish...i truly do not see the point of this shoe



I don't like the shoe either.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> unless you're scottish...i truly do not see the point of this shoe



LOL, really? I was thinking about getting this.  I thought it was cute enough to get, but I don't know how much I would wear it like my other shoes. I already have an outfit in mind for it.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> LOL, really? I was thinking about getting this.  I thought it was cute enough to get, but I don't know how much I would wear it like my other shoes. I already have an outfit in mind for it.



one outfit...how many more could you have? i will start calling you Braveheart


----------



## carlinha

mishybelle said:


> Does anyone know the color way/name of the python used in the Daf Booty with skulls? I'm so obsessed! I need to find out if it will come in other styles!



this is called *python skull mexico *

AFAIK it is only coming in the Daf Booty... but i could be wrong!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> this is called *python skull mexico *
> 
> AFAIK it is only coming in the Daf Booty... but i could be wrong!



I remember my SA calling and giving me a rundown on all the styles, and this was one of them! She seemed so excited that I couldn't keep up with it all, but I believe that this boot is priced at $3-$3,5 if i'm not mistaken. I'm sorry I can't be more exact, but my stupid DH threw my sheet away that I took notes on. I really believe it is coming in other styles, clutches and or bags, I do know, but I think it will come in another style. Sorry I can't be of more help. Virtually everything I really set out to get this upcoming season doesn't even come in my size! How disappointing. :rain:


----------



## Hipployta

amd_tan said:


> I find that the dye job on these is terrible. The middle of the scales look like they have faded and dried out. And for that kind of money it would not be acceptable for me. I'm not sure if all pairs are like that though..some might have a richer color than others.
> I do like the look of a rainbow-colored python but I just think it wasn't done properly.



My same feeling...I think these may be heading back to Saks...the colors...they aren't right


----------



## amd_tan

Hipployta said:


> My same feeling...I think these may be heading back to Saks...the colors...they aren't right



If you are not a 100% happy with them, they should defs go back. Unless you could perhaps ask your SA to see if they might have one with a better saturation but it looks like all pairs will be like this


----------



## Hipployta

amd_tan said:


> If you are not a 100% happy with them, they should defs go back. Unless you could perhaps ask your SA to see if they might have one with a better saturation but it looks like all pairs will be like this



All the sizes left in the store (not just my size) were like this...I think I am going to bow out on this shoe. I clearly wasn't paying enough attention when I bought them


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I remember my SA calling and giving me a rundown on all the styles, and this was one of them! She seemed so excited that I couldn't keep up with it all, but I believe that this boot is priced at $3-$3,5 if i'm not mistaken. I'm sorry I can't be more exact, but my stupid DH threw my sheet away that I took notes on. I really believe it is coming in other styles, clutches and or bags, I do know, but I think it will come in another style. Sorry I can't be of more help. Virtually everything I really set out to get this upcoming season doesn't even come in my size! How disappointing. :rain:



Ahh sorry to hear that babe, I really don't get why msr doesn't make certain shoes in a full size run or why it is dept stores don't order a full sz run, there's clearly a market for larger sizes


----------



## heychar

Are there new? Any info?


----------



## surlygirl

Hipployta said:


> My same feeling...I think these may be heading back to Saks...the colors...they aren't right



awww ... sorry to hear that, *Hipp*! I haven't seen them in person, but in pictures I do like them. is it the fading or the dryness of the scales? I guess both. it's such a pretty color scheme, too! what a shame.


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Are there new? Any info?



WOW!! That's freaky! I hope that they are, since I was just thinking yesterday how neat it wold be to have a nude/beige Python Daff!


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> WOW!! That's freaky! I hope that they are, since I was just thinking yesterday how neat it wold be to have a nude/beige Python Daff!



Yeh the Daff would look gorgeous in this colour!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heychar said:


> Are there new? Any info?


Its Python Crystal Nude.  They come in Biancas too which I want!!!  Dunno how it will look against my skin tone, but really looking forward to it!


----------



## amd_tan

Does anyone know if the new pot pourri colors for Fall will only come in the ring strass version for the Yolanda? I'm really hoping they do it with the normal strass...


----------



## amd_tan

Hipployta said:


> All the sizes left in the store (not just my size) were like this...I think I am going to bow out on this shoe. I clearly wasn't paying enough attention when I bought them



Sorry that they didn't work out for you hun


----------



## heychar

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Its Python Crystal Nude.  They come in Biancas too which I want!!!  Dunno how it will look against my skin tone, but really looking forward to it!



Can't wait to see them irl, thanks for the info


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379



wow!!!  they're spectacular Faraasha!!! Congrats


----------



## Hipployta

surlygirl said:


> awww ... sorry to hear that, *Hipp*! I haven't seen them in person, but in pictures I do like them. is it the fading or the dryness of the scales? I guess both. it's such a pretty color scheme, too! what a shame.



I was okay with them until I really looked at the dye and realized those are white spots...again


----------



## Syams

Faraasha said:


> Hmmm, wouldn't it be the one you posted for us?... The disaster that is the ring strass and spikes?
> 
> or does that have another name?..



...I'm hoping that's not the one. They look like eyeballs to me


----------



## xlovely

heychar said:
			
		

> Are there new? Any info?



These are gorgeous!


----------



## Syams

Faraasha said:


> Look what just arrived at the boutique in Dubai!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751147
> 
> 
> *The dark denim!!*
> View attachment 1751148
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751149



I see a pair I want..can you please share the SA details with me? TIA!


----------



## beagly911

Hipployta said:


> My same feeling...I think these may be heading back to Saks...the colors...they aren't right


 I love the color concept but they seem "washed" out, not what I would expect.  I do like the color but if you aren't happy...send them back, sorry!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

beagly911 said:


> I love the color concept but they seem "washed" out, not what I would expect.  I do like the color but if you aren't happy...send them back, sorry!



I agree, the color looks like old, faded!


----------



## 318Platinum

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Its Python Crystal Nude.  They come in Biancas too which I want!!!  Dunno how it will look against my skin tone, but really looking forward to it!



Sounds delicious!!! My DH LOVES the Bianca and the Daf, so I will no doubt go for one of these! Was gong for the Patent Beige Daffs, but this has me floored! I'll let him decide which one I should get. 

*Addtiton:::* Just spoke with a CL SA and he informed me that Nude Crystal Python will come in: Lady Peep, Bianca and Ron Ron. I will check with my mail CL SA tomorrow to see if there are any other styles! HTH


----------



## Nolia

heychar said:


> Are there new? Any info?



I love these!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## AEGIS

Hipployta said:


> My same feeling...I think these may be heading back to Saks...the colors...they aren't right





you are 100% correct. it just looks ok. not as spectacular as his other pythons have looked


----------



## heychar

Nolia said:


> I love these!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## AEGIS

so the un bout are coming in a different color?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> so the un bout are coming in a different color?



That's the mandarin... They are already out tmk


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> so the un bout are coming in a different color?



The decoupatta made the sale at Wynn. They have your size...


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> The decoupatta made the sale at Wynn. They have your size...




ur so naughty...those are kind of cute. i wish someone could tell me if they're relatively comfortable

 but i have bag fever  i would actually SPRING on a sweet charity in leopard but i think i might get an lv manhanttan...maybe...idk.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> Sounds delicious!!! My DH LOVES the Bianca and the Daf, so I will no doubt go for one of these! Was gong for the Patent Beige Daffs, but this has me floored! I'll let him decide which one I should get.
> 
> *Addtiton:::* Just spoke with a CL SA and he informed me that Nude Crystal Python will come in: Lady Peep, Bianca and Ron Ron. I will check with my mail CL SA tomorrow to see if there are any other styles! HTH


Your DH sounds awesome!!!  All the men around here run for their lives when I come walking down the street in Dafs/Highness, hahahaha!!!  It takes a real man to appreciate the beauty of it!!!  I love it because it brings me up to a little over 6 feet tall

I am definitely going for the Bianca myself although I am confused about what size I should get.  I have a 36 in nappa, 36.5 in black patent, 37s in nude patent, Python Roma and Chantilly Lace.  Have heel slippage in all the sizes, even in 36, Yikes!!!  Maybe a 36.5 since Python should give more than patent.   

This comes in Miss Gena (80mm) also FYI.


----------



## WingNut

These are available on the NAP site....I ordered them in a 37.5 and they are ridiculously comfortable, but too big so they went back (trying in a 37).


Any thoughts on them? did a search but not previously mentioned. I'm trying to decide if they are worth the investment (only because I've been on a bit of a binge lately.....)

Sorry I am unable to upload pictures: Here is the link: 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198674

They are the Chiarana.

Thanks!


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW! Are you kidding me???? The Nude Crystal Python Bianca will not come in a 42! Since when does any Bianca not come in a 42? Well, there goes my Nude Crystal Python shoe!!!:rain:

BTW, the only 41 (which is the largest size in the Bianca) will be at Miami. HTH my fellow 41s! Good luck!


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> WOW! Are you kidding me???? The Nude Crystal Python Bianca will not come in a 42! Since when does any Bianca not come in a 42? Well, there goes my Nude Crystal Python shoe!!!:rain:
> 
> BTW, the only 41 (which is the largest size in the Bianca) will be at Miami. HTH my fellow 41s! Good luck!



Aww thats too bad! .. I'm sorry!... Its such a gorgeous skin!! Its so sad they're not coming in other styles!


----------



## ouija board

WingNut said:
			
		

> These are available on the NAP site....I ordered them in a 37.5 and they are ridiculously comfortable, but too big so they went back (trying in a 37).
> 
> Any thoughts on them? did a search but not previously mentioned. I'm trying to decide if they are worth the investment (only because I've been on a bit of a binge lately.....)
> 
> Sorry I am unable to upload pictures: Here is the link:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198674
> 
> They are the Chiarana.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the Cornielle which is similar shape and heel to the Chiarana (I'm eying the same glitter one on NAP), and I agree it's incredibly comfy right out of the box, no break in needed. I think they are worth it just for the comfort factor, plus they are very elegant and sexy at the same time with the thin heel. Get em!


----------



## Clooky001

WingNut said:
			
		

> These are available on the NAP site....I ordered them in a 37.5 and they are ridiculously comfortable, but too big so they went back (trying in a 37).
> 
> Any thoughts on them? did a search but not previously mentioned. I'm trying to decide if they are worth the investment (only because I've been on a bit of a binge lately.....)
> 
> Sorry I am unable to upload pictures: Here is the link:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198674
> 
> They are the Chiarana.
> 
> Thanks!



I purchased these in silver & black suede on Friday I think their so sexy, I'm even debating getting the red suede ones too!  I sized a full size down in them!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Does anyone know if there will be any OTK boots for fall???


----------



## MR14

I finally gave in to the highness tina and cannot wait to post pics. The boots are absolutely stunning and such a statement shoe. Not to mention very comfy!


----------



## amd_tan

So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof 

The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.

Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:






And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:




















And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:















And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??


----------



## 318Platinum

amd_tan said:
			
		

> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??



................WOW! Really? I'm sorry, this is beyond horrible and if I received shoes like this, especially from a boutique, i'd probably never buy a CL again, and i'm so serious! For me , presentation is everything! This is absurd for anyone to have to settle for this, regardless of the style! I'm a firm believer of "I don't mind my shoes tearing up, as long as I'm the one that does it!!" They arrived like this and you want to keep it still? Personally, I think you pretty much decided to keep them, but I wouldn't even let them stay in my house another hour in that condition! I am hearing/seeing more negatives than positives when it comes to CL lately. I'm sorry for the rant, girl, but I just can't stomach you keeping these after you received them like this. I'm scared they may tear apart when you put your foot in them! I love you, hunni, but if you were to keep these, it would bd a PRIME example of highway robbery, IMO!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??


Thank you for posting this.

I am horrified!!! If the color peels off just being in the box, it sure will peel off even after one wear even if you exchanged it and got a pair in perfect condition. Not worth the price.  I am so sorry for you!!!  

I was going to get the red/red spikes, but that is being striked off my list!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bprimuslevy

MR14 said:
			
		

> I finally gave in to the highness tina and cannot wait to post pics. The boots are absolutely stunning and such a statement shoe. Not to mention very comfy!



I keep looking at them. They're gorgeous. I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## amd_tan

318Platinum said:


> ................WOW! Really? I'm sorry, this is beyond horrible and if I received shoes like this, especially from a boutique, i'd probably never buy a CL again, and i'm so serious! For me , presentation is everything! This is absurd for anyone to have to settle for this, regardless of the style! I'm a firm believer of "I don't mind my shoes tearing up, as long as I'm the one that does it!!" They arrived like this and you want to keep it still? Personally, I think you pretty much decided to keep them, but I wouldn't even let them stay in my house another hour in that condition! I am hearing/seeing more negatives than positives when it comes to CL lately. I'm sorry for the rant, girl, but I just can't stomach you keeping these after you received them like this. I'm scared they may tear apart when you put your foot in them! I love you, hunni, but if you were to keep these, it would bd a PRIME example of highway robbery, IMO!


Honestly I hate the quality but I love the style. I am just unhappy about the ****ty quality!! For the prices they are charging, the quality should be heaps better!!

I guess I am just a wee bit more accepting of the condition of the spikes as ALL my spike Louboutins shoes have at least couple of spikes that have bits peeled off.
My gold spike ones have quite a few spikes that have lost their gold layer and you can see a darker grey underneath...They also dent/chip off very easily. 

IMHO, ALL spike Louboutins wil have this problem if you have worn them several times. Some are just less obvious than others. My black patent spike pigalles have plastic spikes but the underneath is also black so I don't mind even if the top layer peels off.

I'm just annoyed with the nude pair because the white color underneath is pretty obvious and like you, I'd like to be the one that does the damage myself. I haven't worn this pair yet and they arrived to me in this condition  I wil definitely send them back..I just don't know if I should exchange them for my correct size or just do a return and that's it.



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> 
> I am horrified!!! If the color peels off just being in the box, it sure will peel off even after one wear even if you exchanged it and got a pair in perfect condition. Not worth the price.  I am so sorry for you!!!
> 
> I was going to get the red/red spikes, but that is being striked off my list!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



No worries at all! I just want others to know what to expect for the amount that they will be forking out and not regret it!
If you want to get a pair of spike shoes, get the patent black ones! They are a lot more sexy and even if the black layer peels off, you won't be able to see it because the plastic bit underneath is black.


----------



## Louboufan

Return them! I purchased the black patent and was happy with them. If you keep this shoe with the layer peeling off, can a cobbler fix them?


amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??


----------



## GrRoxy

Oh wow... Im so sorry it happened to you! I would be furious... It makes it even less reasonable to buy any pair(for myself). The quality, especially on exotics and all the waiting, suspense and the most- stupid no-reservation policy at men's shop! Oh and 2-3 weeks waiting for vibrams at Minuit moins 7, lying, confused pairs...
And all is for the most sexy shoes which I can wear 2h? Nonono... 
I hope the Louis pik pik in black (men) wont have peeling spikes as I plan to get em for my DBF!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

318Platinum said:


> ................WOW! Really? I'm sorry, this is beyond horrible and if I received shoes like this, especially from a boutique, i'd probably never buy a CL again, and i'm so serious! For me , presentation is everything! This is absurd for anyone to have to settle for this, regardless of the style! I'm a firm believer of "I don't mind my shoes tearing up, as long as I'm the one that does it!!" They arrived like this and you want to keep it still? Personally, I think you pretty much decided to keep them, but I wouldn't even let them stay in my house another hour in that condition! I am hearing/seeing more negatives than positives when it comes to CL lately. I'm sorry for the rant, girl, but I just can't stomach you keeping these after you received them like this. I'm scared they may tear apart when you put your foot in them! I love you, hunni, but if you were to keep these, it would bd a PRIME example of highway robbery, IMO!



If I were you I would never think of holding shoes in that condition more than 5 minutes. I would pack them up and return to the boutique ASAP! I am so upset that this happened to you! Please keep us posted on how this experience turns out.


----------



## xlovely

Found on instagram


----------



## xlovely

amd_tan said:
			
		

> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??



I would return


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??


 Wow! now they really do look like pimples!!! 
sorry for laughing... :shame: 
I'd return. I think that quality is absolutely horrible and the little holes make it look like a pimple you just popped. I'm reconsidering whether I want the red or not. I'm pretty sure my black/black spikes are metal...? cause they don't have this type of deterioration...


----------



## jamidee

xlovely said:


> Found on instagram


wow. I never like the men's shoes....but those are incredible!!! wowzers... and I keep on loving the mandarin... and I know it made the sale, but I can't make myself pull the trigger!! ahh!


----------



## sammix3

Return. They're probably all made the same way and that is too much money to be spent on shoes like that.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> Wow! now they really do look like pimples!!!
> sorry for laughing... :shame:
> I'd return. I think that quality is absolutely horrible and the little holes make it look like a pimple you just popped. I'm reconsidering whether I want the red or not. I'm pretty sure my black/black spikes are metal...? cause they don't have this type of deterioration...


With that peeling issue it does look like pimples. I think the black/black leather are plastic...I think.


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit.
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??



What's going on Msr Louboutin?! Missing spikes, broken spikes now worn out spikes  
I would try returning them for another pair!


----------



## jenayb

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??


 
I'm sorry, honey, but those are absolutely horrendous. I cannot believe that is the condition they are in fresh out of the box, especially for what those cost. You need to send them back.


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??



so sorry about this !

but I think everyone needs to keep in perspective the fact that the shoes travelled a long way to get to you and they are not very well packed (they move a lot in the box because of course, paper don't prevent the shoes from moving into the box) and since delivery people are not careful at all, I think it's them we should blame !

If you really love them, I think you should ask for an exchange and insist that the next pair is well wrapped and protected (even though I think it won't be noticeable at all once the shoes are on your feet).

Again I would not say quality is bad : if you bought an expensive piece of jewelry and make it travel half way around the word with poor packaging, of course you will receive it damaged ! nothing's damaged proof.



GrRoxy said:


> Oh wow... Im so sorry it happened to you! I would be furious... It makes it even less reasonable to buy any pair(for myself). The quality, *especially on exotics* and all the waiting, suspense and the most- stupid no-reservation policy at men's shop! Oh and *2-3 weeks* waiting for vibrams at Minuit moins 7, lying, confused pairs...
> And all is for the most sexy shoes *which I can wear 2h*? Nonono...
> I hope the Louis pik pik in black (men) wont have peeling spikes as I plan to get em for my DBF!



what kind of problem did you have with the exotics ?

minuit moins 7 is not the only cobbler in the world so if you mind waiting so long, I'm sure you can find other cobblers in Paris that can do the job in a week or less

If you can only wear your CL for 2 hours, maybe you choose the wrong style for your feet... I can last all day long in my most comfy pair.



xlovely said:


> Found on instagram



love


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> With that peeling issue it does look like pimples. I think the black/black leather are plastic...I think.


they don't seem to peel?? I've worn them a lot... and haven't noticed. Maybe I'll give it a closer look when I get home.


----------



## amd_tan

Louboufan said:


> Return them! I purchased the black patent and was happy with them. If you keep this shoe with the layer peeling off, can a cobbler fix them?


I guess they can be easily replaced with new spikes by a cobbler but I would need quite a few replacement spikes!!



GrRoxy said:


> Oh wow... Im so sorry it happened to you! I would be furious... It makes it even less reasonable to buy any pair(for myself). The quality, especially on exotics and all the waiting, suspense and the most- stupid no-reservation policy at men's shop! Oh and 2-3 weeks waiting for vibrams at Minuit moins 7, lying, confused pairs...
> And all is for the most sexy shoes which I can wear 2h? Nonono...
> I hope the Louis pik pik in black (men) wont have peeling spikes as I plan to get em for my DBF!


Which exotic pair did you get? So far I have found the exotic pairs are fine! 
The Louis Pik Pik seems to hold up pretty well, no problems with peeling spikes.



LizzielovesCL said:


> If I were you I would never think of holding shoes in that condition more than 5 minutes. I would pack them up and return to the boutique ASAP! I am so upset that this happened to you! Please keep us posted on how this experience turns out.



I will definitely send them back. I think I will just exchange them for another pair in the correct size.



jamidee said:


> Wow! now they really do look like pimples!!!
> sorry for laughing... :shame:
> I'd return. I think that quality is absolutely horrible and the little holes make it look like a pimple you just popped. I'm reconsidering whether I want the red or not. I'm pretty sure my black/black spikes are metal...? cause they don't have this type of deterioration...



Lol like you I did think they they looked like pimples just screaming to be popped!!! 
I'm not sure about yours but the patent black/black spikes are definitely plastic.


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> What's going on Msr Louboutin?! Missing spikes, broken spikes now worn out spikes
> I would try returning them for another pair!



I think I will do just that! CL spikes aren't the best quality but they do the best spike shoes IMO. 


jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry, honey, but those are absolutely horrendous. I cannot believe that is the condition they are in fresh out of the box, especially for what those cost. You need to send them back.



Oh hi hun!!! Long time no see/chat lol 
Good to see you here! And yes I will be sending them back for either an exchange or just a return...


PetitColibri said:


> so sorry about this !
> 
> but I think everyone needs to keep in perspective the fact that the shoes travelled a long way to get to you and they are not very well packed (they move a lot in the box because of course, paper don't prevent the shoes from moving into the box) and since delivery people are not careful at all, I think it's them we should blame !
> 
> If you really love them, I think you should ask for an exchange and insist that the next pair is well wrapped and protected (even though I think it won't be noticeable at all once the shoes are on your feet).
> 
> Again I would not say quality is bad : if you bought an expensive piece of jewelry and make it travel half way around the word with poor packaging, of course you will receive it damaged ! nothing's damaged proof.



You are right that being in transit does play a fair bit in the condition of the shoes as well.. I will request that they pack them up well and perhaps store them in the red dust bag too! xo


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> I guess they can be easily replaced with new spikes by a cobbler but I would need quite a few replacement spikes!!
> 
> 
> Which exotic pair did you get? So far I have found the exotic pairs are fine!
> The Louis Pik Pik seems to hold up pretty well, no problems with peeling spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely send them back. I think I will just exchange them for another pair in the correct size.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like you I did think they they looked like pimples just screaming to be popped!!!
> I'm not sure about yours but the patent black/black spikes are definitely plastic.


mine are the regular leather... I'm definitely going to check them out when I get home. I'm really bummed. I wanted to red spike something fierce!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

amd_tan said:


> Honestly I hate the quality but I love the style. I am just unhappy about the ****ty quality!! For the prices they are charging, the quality should be heaps better!!
> 
> I guess I am just a wee bit more accepting of the condition of the spikes as ALL my spike Louboutins shoes have at least couple of spikes that have bits peeled off.
> My gold spike ones have quite a few spikes that have lost their gold layer and you can see a darker grey underneath...They also dent/chip off very easily.
> 
> IMHO, ALL spike Louboutins wil have this problem if you have worn them several times. Some are just less obvious than others. My black patent spike pigalles have plastic spikes but the underneath is also black so I don't mind even if the top layer peels off.
> 
> I'm just annoyed with the nude pair because the white color underneath is pretty obvious and like you, I'd like to be the one that does the damage myself. I haven't worn this pair yet and they arrived to me in this condition  I wil definitely send them back..I just don't know if I should exchange them for my correct size or just do a return and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries at all! I just want others to know what to expect for the amount that they will be forking out and not regret it!
> If you want to get a pair of spike shoes, get the patent black ones! They are a lot more sexy and even if the black layer peels off, you won't be able to see it because the plastic bit underneath is black.


Thank for the intel amd_tan!
I hate to be in your shoes (no pun intended!).
It is a hard call what to do.  Knowing myself, I might ask for an exchange if I love the style enough...  Black patent spikes it is for me!

XO!


----------



## GrRoxy

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> what kind of problem did you have with the exotics ?
> 
> minuit moins 7 is not the only cobbler in the world so if you mind waiting so long, I'm sure you can find other cobblers in Paris that can do the job in a week or less
> 
> If you can only wear your CL for 2 hours, maybe you choose the wrong style for your feet... I can last all day long in my most comfy pair.



I didnt buy any of coloured ones but Ive read here what ladies say and I saw some in shop, the newest - if I remember good Jamaica paint, it looks hideous :X most of scales have white strips on them and washed out colours, maybe its have to be this way- then sorry  . My python is not coloured so I dont have problem with uneven paint etc. That what kinda scares me but today I saw kind of lady daff type bootie in black ostrich legs and it was gorgeous!

I dont have good experiences with cobblers here, bad sticked sole, other time my shoes had pen mark and other time I had to listen to the speech of "pro" who knows what crap is inside Louboutins and how badly they are made... And these were in 7 and 8 area... About MM7 its not even the waiting... I can stand it but once they tried to give me Lady Peeps instead of Bianca, other time they told me they lost my shoes, then that the worker is not there but surprise- I met him some minutes after going back to MM7, reason? Not enough rubber... Why couldnt they tell me this  I still plan to give my Louboutins there as they have the Loubi rubber but for other shoes- still searching.

Yes, thats probably it, for now only Melides dont make my toes go numb and sonietta(which scraps off skin of my heels without gel pad).


----------



## shoe_luvr

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??




The shoes look AMAZING on you, but the quality of the item is unacceptable. I would not keep them. I have noticed that the quality of CL's has been deminishing throughout the years. These are NOT mass produced copies that are sold at bargain bin prices. The reason we pay so much is for the design of the product and the quality/ craftmanship involved with it. If we continue to purchase the product, they will keep increasing the prices, and will continue to scrimp on quality. To be honest, I find myself buying less and less CL's every year due to the erratic sizing, and quality of the item. I have no problem spending the money, but not for something that desintegrates before it hits the pavement!! Just my 2 cents....


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??



  Wow. I'm sorry that this happened! I don't know..........I know you love them but I couldn't keep them because of the cost. I would return.


----------



## xlovely

Found on instagram, the daff ring strass and daff booty Mexican python whatever it was called lol


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry, honey, but those are absolutely horrendous. I cannot believe that is the condition they are in fresh out of the box, especially for what those cost. You need to send them back.



Jenay! Good to see you here dear!!


----------



## AEGIS

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??




that is gross and i'd be highly pissed.


----------



## Dessye

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??



Definitely return and exchange.  I have a feeling that did not occur during shipping and that perhaps the studs were defective in the first place.  Sorry this happened.


----------



## Dessye

xlovely said:


> Found on instagram, the daff ring strass and daff booty Mexican python whatever it was called lol



The Daff ring strass looks much better than the nude/gold version!


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry, honey, but those are absolutely horrendous. I cannot believe that is the condition they are in fresh out of the box, especially for what those cost. You need to send them back.


Where have you been hiding ?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

xlovely said:


> Found on instagram, the daff ring strass and daff booty Mexican python whatever it was called lol



loving the look of ring strass on dafs, not so much on the other styles though...


----------



## Syams

does anybody know if any stores are still carrying the Very Mix especially in gold?  
saw them on J-Lo and I fell in loveeeee..


----------



## VernisLUV

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry, honey, but those are absolutely horrendous. I cannot believe that is the condition they are in fresh out of the box, especially for what those cost. You need to send them back.



Whoa! You are back!


----------



## 318Platinum

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> loving the look of ring strass on dafs, not so much on the other styles though...



Yeah, me too! If I ever were to get the Ring Strass, it would be the Daff! I feel the Daff has more room to show off the crystals more, thus making the ring strass more attractive, IMO.


----------



## GrRoxy

Syams said:
			
		

> does anybody know if any stores are still carrying the Very Mix especially in gold?
> saw them on J-Lo and I fell in loveeeee..



JJR had some very mix, one black on pigalle and two others but not sure if these which you are looking for.


----------



## amd_tan

AEGIS said:


> that is gross and i'd be highly pissed.


Yeah I was shocked to see how awful they looked just straight out of the box!


Dessye said:


> Definitely return and exchange.  I have a feeling that did not occur during shipping and that perhaps the studs were defective in the first place.  Sorry this happened.


They are on their way back..I will exchange them for my right size and hopefully the spikes will not have the same problem.


xlovely said:


> Found on instagram, the daff ring strass and daff booty Mexican python whatever it was called lol


Thanks for posting!! I love the daff ring strass in this colour. Do you know what color they are? They are so gorgeous..but 6k for these....


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Dessye said:


> The Daff ring strass looks much better than the nude/gold version!


I agree, I am not loving the black ring strass at all! :weird:


----------



## heychar

xlovely said:


> Found on instagram, the daff ring strass and daff booty Mexican python whatever it was called lol



Saw this on instagram too! Not a fan of either but they look great on her!


----------



## heychar

Very Prive 120 Lame




Fifi 100 Lame




Pigalle 100 Lame


----------



## heychar

No Prive 100 silver Glitter




No Prive 100 Black Glitter




Jenny Black Glitter 150... Love these!


----------



## heiress-ox

heychar said:


> No Prive 100 silver Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Prive 100 Black Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny Black Glitter 150... Love these!



the black jenny glitter is to die for - i saw them on another girl on instagram, i'll have to find the pic & post, but they sparkle so nicely!


----------



## heychar

heiress-ox said:


> the black jenny glitter is to die for - i saw them on another girl on instagram, i'll have to find the pic & post, but they sparkle so nicely!



Please do post! I missed out on the gold version just loved the way those sparkled!


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> Very Prive 120 Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi 100 Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle 100 Lame


Thanks for posting!! I kind of like the lame fabric...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??




These are gorgeous on you!!

Very sorry for what happened, I would return or exchange TBH, I wouldn't keep these.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

heychar said:


> No Prive 100 silver Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Prive 100 Black Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny Black Glitter 150... Love these!



The Jenny Black Glitter are just TDF!!!!
Love them 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## amd_tan

ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are gorgeous on you!!
> 
> Very sorry for what happened, I would return or exchange TBH, I wouldn't keep these.


Thanks for the compliment!! I have sent them back


----------



## VernisLUV

I'm glad you did amd_tan!
Thanks so much for the photos! I'm confirmed NOT getting the red spikes! You saved me tons of money.. haha!!


----------



## amd_tan

VernisLUV said:


> I'm glad you did amd_tan!
> Thanks so much for the photos! I'm confirmed NOT getting the red spikes! You saved me tons of money.. haha!!


Hun don't rule it out too quickly! The red spikes might be plastic but if the underneath is also a red plastic like the plastic coating on top, then you should defs get them because they will not be obvious even if the top layer peels off! 
The red spikes are sexy!! I love them!!


----------



## VernisLUV

amd_tan said:


> Hun don't rule it out too quickly! The red spikes might be plastic but if the underneath is also a red plastic like the plastic coating on top, then you should defs get them because they will not be obvious even if the top layer peels off!
> The red spikes are sexy!! I love them!!



OKAY!!! BACK ON THE LIST!!!
I'm too easily convinced... :S


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Definitely return and exchange.  I have a feeling that did not occur during shipping and that perhaps the studs were defective in the first place.  Sorry this happened.



 love your new avatar B  !!


----------



## heiress-ox

Black glitter Jenny's, yes I think I need them!


----------



## IsisI

OMG OMG you or your friend got these....awesome! Congrats...



heiress-ox said:


> Black glitter Jenny's, yes I think I need them!


----------



## starr_shenell

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??


 
OMG!!!  This makes me not want to get the red/red spikes.


----------



## beagly911

heychar said:


> Very Prive 120 Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi 100 Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle 100 Lame


 I love VP's but I'm not sure about these....does it seem muted or not as great as it could be??? or is it just me?


----------



## heiress-ox

beagly911 said:


> I love VP's but I'm not sure about these....does it seem muted or not as great as it could be??? or is it just me?



it's not just you! i think the lame/pattern should be slightly more vibrant and have some kind of pow (not the best explanation), but sadly these look kind of blah and dull.


----------



## beagly911

heiress-ox said:


> it's not just you! i think the lame/pattern should be slightly more vibrant and have some kind of pow (not the best explanation), but sadly these look kind of blah and dull.


 Oh I'm glad I'm not the only one...they just don't seem to have the right flair for what they are supposed to have!  They are disappointing!


----------



## sammix3

heiress-ox said:


> Black glitter Jenny's, yes I think I need them!



They're so pretty!  I wish this would come in more styles!


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> love your new avatar B  !!



Thank you!


----------



## dallche

I saw The batik and IM IN LOVE!


----------



## xlovely

Is this color way new? I'm pretty sure I need it


----------



## ochie

xlovely said:


> Is this color way new? I'm pretty sure I need it



I love it too! what style is this?


----------



## xlovely

ochie said:
			
		

> I love it too! what style is this?



Appliqué 140  they look comfy.


----------



## dhampir2005

heiress-ox said:


> Black glitter Jenny's, yes I think I need them!



Omg tempt me not! I have the gold glitter York Jennys already, but these are gorgeous! I'm super banned now since I made a really large purchase not too long ago and am traveling a lot this summer. Oh goodness, talk me out of it!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Thank you!



Whoooohooo! Can't wait to see these puppies on you!!!


----------



## heychar

heiress-ox said:


> Black glitter Jenny's, yes I think I need them!



Oh me oh my! I think I need them! Thanks for posting!


----------



## heychar

Looks like some sort of Highness Daffy


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows something about new Bibis in suede? I know about black and maroccan red. Any other colors?


----------



## 318Platinum

martinaa said:


> Anyone knows something about new Bibis in suede? I know about black and maroccan red. Any other colors?



I think I saw on E-Comm a color called "English Green" in Suede? That is about the only color I saw that wasn't the usual Black and such.


----------



## martinaa

318Platinum said:


> I think I saw on E-Comm a color called "English Green" in Suede? That is about the only color I saw that wasn't the usual Black and such.


 
Oh yes, there is a dark green. Thank you, but it is not what I search for.

I hope to get my hands on a tourterelle or a camel sude pair in the future...


----------



## Dessye

heychar said:


> Looks like some sort of Highness Daffy


 
This is called the Shameless.  Combo of Daffy and Highness


----------



## AEGIS

xlovely said:


> Is this color way new? I'm pretty sure I need it





ooo i loooooooooooove this.  i want some CL leopard


----------



## xlovely

AEGIS said:
			
		

> ooo i loooooooooooove this.  i want some CL leopard



Me too, I don't have any brown CLs because I've been looking for the perfect leopard to fill the void. I think this is it!


----------



## heiress-ox

dhampir2005 said:


> Omg tempt me not! I have the gold glitter York Jennys already, but these are gorgeous! I'm super banned now since I made a really large purchase not too long ago and am traveling a lot this summer. Oh goodness, talk me out of it!



ooh, how do you find the jenny's? i'm still on the fence about if i can do 150s, yet alone a slingback 150, but they're oh so pretty so i don't want to pass them up!


----------



## xlovely

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> ooh, how do you find the jenny's? i'm still on the fence about if i can do 150s, yet alone a slingback 150, but they're oh so pretty so i don't want to pass them up!



I can't do 150s but after I broke in my lady clous, they are very doable!


----------



## dhampir2005

heiress-ox said:


> ooh, how do you find the jenny's? i'm still on the fence about if i can do 150s, yet alone a slingback 150, but they're oh so pretty so i don't want to pass them up!



To be honest they are definitely not my most comfy pair. My biggest complaint is that in the slingback area, because the glitter grain is so coarse, it actually rubs a really angry raw red patch on either side of my ankles. But heel heightwise I find them manageable. Almost all of my 150s are sling backs or sandals. Besides the rubbing and well I mean let's be honest, 150 is no joke, they are incredibly gorgeous. I suffer because they are truly so pretty on. Also the glitter fabric is pretty durable. I wore my GY Jennys for my birthday and while drunk tripped and scuffed the side on the cobblestone walkways. When I checked the next morning the damage was virtually invisible. I could see some scuffing on the side overlap portion of the bottom sole, but the glitter held up great! If you missed out on GY Jenny I would totally get the black glitter. I'm even debating about them, but the bf says to save the money for a runway HL I have my eye on. :cry:


----------



## heychar

Dessye said:


> This is called the Shameless.  Combo of Daffy and Highness



Oh yes! you reminded me of the name thankyou


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xlovely said:


> Is this color way new? I'm pretty sure I need it



They look so comfy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> Are there new? Any info?



I really like this sand/beige phyton color... would like to see it IRL


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hipployta said:


> My same feeling...I think these may be heading back to Saks...the colors...they aren't right



omg!  this color combination is lovely, would like to know if they come in other styles....


----------



## GrRoxy

heychar said:
			
		

> Are there new? Any info?



Saw it at JJR, very shiny and sticked to the shoe, which IMO looks kinda plasticky/printed python. Idk, I didnt like it...


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> To be honest they are definitely not my most comfy pair. My biggest complaint is that in the slingback area, because the glitter grain is so coarse, it actually rubs a really angry raw red patch on either side of my ankles. But heel heightwise I find them manageable. Almost all of my 150s are sling backs or sandals. Besides the rubbing and well I mean let's be honest, 150 is no joke, they are incredibly gorgeous. I suffer because they are truly so pretty on. Also the glitter fabric is pretty durable. I wore my GY Jennys for my birthday and while drunk tripped and scuffed the side on the cobblestone walkways. When I checked the next morning the damage was virtually invisible. I could see some scuffing on the side overlap portion of the bottom sole, but the glitter held up great! If you missed out on GY Jenny I would totally get the black glitter. I'm even debating about them, but the bf says to save the money for a runway HL I have my eye on. :cry:



 I love that you rock yours while drunk and trip sometimes....like me.


----------



## jamidee

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/christian-louboutin-party-shoe-item-10214458.aspx
Is this a new style?


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> I love that you rock yours while drunk and trip sometimes....like me.



Hahahaha of course! Drunk tripping is CLs is clearly the way to go!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Faraasha said:


> I took them in TTS.. .. They're soo beautifully colored!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748379


Dear Faraasha,

They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!  Congratulations!!!
I saw these in the FiFi style IRL today and they are absolutely to do die for!!!

I tried on the 36.5 and 37(slight heel slippage).
I am at a twist trying to decide which size I should go for because of the coloring.

The scales are more beautiful and color more vibrant on the 36.5, but the heels of the 37 looks significantly taller although it is only half a size up.  2 of the SAs agree to this as well.

The coloring on the 36.5 looks less symmetrical than the 37 (understand it is hand painted and each pair is unique) FYI.

Would you chose the more vibrant colored, albeit asymmetrical, with better looking scales size 36.5

OR 

Would you chose the more symmetrical, but subdued colored size 37 with higher heel height (with slight heel slippage) if you were me? 

Both pairs are absolutely gorgeous anyway!!!

I really appreciate any advice you would be able to give me.  Dear Ladies, what do you think???

Thank you so much!!!
XOXOXO!!!

The coloring


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha of course! Drunk tripping is CLs is clearly the way to go!



I get soooo pissed at myself every time I trip in them and swear all over again that I'll only wear them when I'm sober. But the problem is when I get dressed to go somewhere sobriety is rarely involved. :giggles: I'm kidding but I do have a rule tht I'm only allowed to wear 120mm and below if I'm drinking :tipsy: and no sling backs... I always tumble in those .


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Dear Faraasha,
> 
> They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!  Congratulations!!!
> I saw these in the FiFi style IRL today and they are absolutely to do die for!!!
> 
> I tried on the 36.5 and 37(slight heel slippage).
> I am at a twist trying to decide which size I should go for because of the coloring.
> 
> The scales are more beautiful and color more vibrant on the 36.5, but the heels of the 37 looks significantly taller although it is only half a size up.  2 of the SAs agree to this as well.
> 
> The coloring on the 36.5 looks less symmetrical than the 37 (understand it is hand painted and each pair is unique) FYI.
> 
> Would you chose the more vibrant colored, albeit asymmetrical, with better looking scales size 36.5
> 
> OR
> 
> Would you chose the more symmetrical, but subdued colored size 37 with higher heel height (with slight heel slippage) if you were me?
> 
> Both pairs are absolutely gorgeous anyway!!!
> 
> I really appreciate any advice you would be able to give me.  Dear Ladies, what do you think???
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> XOXOXO!!!
> 
> The coloring



Vibrant with no heel slippage for sure


----------



## sakura

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Faraasha,
> 
> They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!  Congratulations!!!
> I saw these in the FiFi style IRL today and they are absolutely to do die for!!!
> 
> I tried on the 36.5 and 37(slight heel slippage).
> I am at a twist trying to decide which size I should go for because of the coloring.
> 
> The scales are more beautiful and color more vibrant on the 36.5, but the heels of the 37 looks significantly taller although it is only half a size up.  2 of the SAs agree to this as well.
> 
> The coloring on the 36.5 looks less symmetrical than the 37 (understand it is hand painted and each pair is unique) FYI.
> 
> Would you chose the more vibrant colored, albeit asymmetrical, with better looking scales size 36.5
> 
> OR
> 
> Would you chose the more symmetrical, but subdued colored size 37 with higher heel height (with slight heel slippage) if you were me?
> 
> Both pairs are absolutely gorgeous anyway!!!
> 
> I really appreciate any advice you would be able to give me.  Dear Ladies, what do you think???
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> XOXOXO!!!
> 
> The coloring




Go with the 36.5.  The python will stretch and the 37 will be too big.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> Vibrant with no heel slippage for sure


Dear jamidee

Thank you for your quick reply!!!
I guess asymmetrical coloring shall not be an issue for CLs are all hand made???
Should consider them to have more character perhaps???

Do pythons stretch fairly well?  I have a few, but have not worn them much.  In fact some has not even made their maiden voyage, yikes!!!  The vibrant one is a bit snug...

By the way, it has only been a week or so since I got up the courage to post anything on TPF, but have been reading up on a lot of the threads for quite some time.

jamidee, I am a fan of yours!!!

Once again, thank you so much!!!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sakura said:


> Go with the 36.5.  The python will stretch and the 37 will be too big.


Dear Sakura

Thank you so much for your kind advice!
I posted a question about whether python would stretch or not before I have read your reply.  Duurrrrhhhh!!!!

Thanks to you and jamidee, I have made my choice, the 36.5!!!
I feel a bit guilty because these babies were not even on my buy list for AW 2012...but they are so beautiful!!!

I need to start behaving, but each time I tell myself, I fail miserably...

Once again, thank you so much sakura!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dhampir2005 said:


> To be honest they are definitely not my most comfy pair. My biggest complaint is that in the slingback area, because the glitter grain is so coarse, it actually rubs a really angry raw red patch on either side of my ankles. But heel heightwise I find them manageable. Almost all of my 150s are sling backs or sandals. Besides the rubbing and well I mean let's be honest, 150 is no joke, they are incredibly gorgeous. I suffer because they are truly so pretty on. Also the glitter fabric is pretty durable. I wore my GY Jennys for my birthday and while drunk tripped and scuffed the side on the cobblestone walkways. When I checked the next morning the damage was virtually invisible. I could see some scuffing on the side overlap portion of the bottom sole, but the glitter held up great! If you missed out on GY Jenny I would totally get the black glitter. I'm even debating about them, but the bf says to save the money for a runway HL I have my eye on. :cry:



LOL this happened to me the second time i wore my biancas, i was a little tipsy & poof, the front got a bit scuffed.  i did always want the glitter york jenny, so i think i should get the black glitter, i love the way that they sparkle!


----------



## heychar




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??



That is horrible! My Intern flats also came to me with one gold spike loose and that fell off almost immediately after I wore them! This is why I do not buy spiked shoes anymore and with all the horror stories here, really not worth the hassle. If you decide to exchange them, just make sure, that the other pair has all the spikes perfect!


----------



## gymangel812

heychar said:


>


boy this skin is amazing! so tempting


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Dear jamidee
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply!!!
> I guess asymmetrical coloring shall not be an issue for CLs are all hand made???
> Should consider them to have more character perhaps???
> 
> Do pythons stretch fairly well?  I have a few, but have not worn them much.  In fact some has not even made their maiden voyage, yikes!!!  The vibrant one is a bit snug...
> 
> By the way, it has only been a week or so since I got up the courage to post anything on TPF, but have been reading up on a lot of the threads for quite some time.
> 
> jamidee, I am a fan of yours!!!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much!!!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!



My very first fan!!  :shame: yes, python stretches. If its snug now it'll fit well with a bit of time. The other size would end up being far too big since it has heel slippage already. 

Yea, IMO don't worry about the unevenness of the design. That's what makes every pair unique and beautiful. I cant wait to purchase this pair so make sure you post pics! 

Good luck!


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:
			
		

>



Wow that bag is tdf. Even better than the lady dafs!


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> omg!  this color combination is lovely, would like to know if they come in other styles....



they come in daff I saw gorgeous pics on instagram, would love to see them IRL...


----------



## jamidee

New daf glitters... And I'm not sure about the Maggie's? Cant tell exactly the colorway but doesnt seem to be lilac cause lilac is suede suede... So New colorway?


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1760161
> 
> 
> New daf glitters... And I'm not sure about the Maggie's? Cant tell exactly the colorway but doesnt seem to be lilac cause lilac is suede suede... So New colorway?


WOW! love the purple glitter. does anyone know if it comes in other styles?!?


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> WOW! love the purple glitter. does anyone know if it comes in other styles?!?



Isn't it divine?! My guess is that it will... Since the black is. Can't remember which styles the black is coming in tho. Read it on here a couple of pages back.


----------



## jamidee

Is this a new color and fabric? Looks very velvety. Can't tell if this is the aqua color or if it's more seafoam.


----------



## jamidee

Check out the summerissima... Fake? I have never seen it in black and teal.






And another pic of the new batik highness


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1760355
> 
> 
> Check out the summerissima... Fake? I have never seen it in black and teal.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760356
> 
> 
> And another pic of the new batik highness



i know the turq summerissima were sold in the london boutiques and i saw them on the boutique sale lists, i just don't think they were widely made or as popular as the other colours


----------



## Faraasha

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Faraasha,
> 
> They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!  Congratulations!!!
> I saw these in the FiFi style IRL today and they are absolutely to do die for!!!
> 
> I tried on the 36.5 and 37(slight heel slippage).
> I am at a twist trying to decide which size I should go for because of the coloring.
> 
> The scales are more beautiful and color more vibrant on the 36.5, but the heels of the 37 looks significantly taller although it is only half a size up.  2 of the SAs agree to this as well.
> 
> The coloring on the 36.5 looks less symmetrical than the 37 (understand it is hand painted and each pair is unique) FYI.
> 
> Would you chose the more vibrant colored, albeit asymmetrical, with better looking scales size 36.5
> 
> OR
> 
> Would you chose the more symmetrical, but subdued colored size 37 with higher heel height (with slight heel slippage) if you were me?
> 
> Both pairs are absolutely gorgeous anyway!!!
> 
> I really appreciate any advice you would be able to give me.  Dear Ladies, what do you think???
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> XOXOXO!!!
> 
> The coloring




Hey hun! Thank you for the kind words! 

I agree with ladies here... You should go with the 36.5... Vibrant and fitted wins every time!... Cant wait to see them!! Good luck!


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW @ the Crystal Navy Blue Python LP on E-Comm! Will it come in a Daff to? Please say yes, and in my size!!


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1760161
> 
> 
> New daf glitters... And I'm not sure about the Maggie's? Cant tell exactly the colorway but doesnt seem to be lilac cause lilac is suede suede... So New colorway?



OMG! The purple is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

318Platinum said:


> WOW @ the Crystal Navy Blue Python LP on E-Comm! Will it come in a Daff to? Please say yes, and in my size!!



Its beautiful!


----------



## xlovely

jamidee said:
			
		

> Check out the summerissima... Fake? I have never seen it in black and teal.
> 
> And another pic of the new batik highness



I tried on this black and teal summerissima at the SCP boutique, it's not my favorite color way for this style


----------



## amd_tan

318Platinum said:


> WOW @ the Crystal Navy Blue Python LP on E-Comm! Will it come in a Daff to? Please say yes, and in my size!!


So gorgeous!! Does anyone know if they will come in other styles? I would love to know!!!! I need them!


----------



## jamidee

xlovely said:
			
		

> I tried on this black and teal summerissima at the SCP boutique, it's not my favorite color way for this style



I guess I was just in the dark! I had no idea


----------



## Hipployta

heychar said:


>



I cannot decide if I like the bag or Lady Daf more


----------



## 318Platinum

amd_tan said:


> So gorgeous!! Does anyone know if they will come in other styles? I would love to know!!!! I need them!





Faraasha said:


> Its beautiful!



@ *Faraasha*, I know, isn't it though? This or a Navy Blue Matte Python would be killer on a pair of Daffs! I'm sorry, but I am Daff obsessed!! 

@ *Amd_Tan*, That's exactly what I want to know! I need to find out and get on it as early as possible! While I still love the Perche Soleil Python Daff, I think I need to let that one pass. That price is just a buzzkill for me! :storm:


----------



## amd_tan

318Platinum said:


> @ *Faraasha*, I know, isn't it though? This or a Navy Blue Matte Python would be killer on a pair of Daffs! I'm sorry, but I am Daff obsessed!!
> 
> @ *Amd_Tan*, That's exactly what I want to know! I need to find out and get on it as early as possible! While I still love the Perche Soleil Python Daff, I think I need to let that one pass. That price is just a buzzkill for me! :storm:


How much is the Perche Soleil Daff? It is so beautiful  though!
I would love a navy python crystal something..but not in 160s because I have trouble walking in them! I admire those who can rock them...like you! x


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Faraasha,
> 
> They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!  Congratulations!!!
> I saw these in the FiFi style IRL today and they are absolutely to do die for!!!
> 
> I tried on the 36.5 and 37(slight heel slippage).
> I am at a twist trying to decide which size I should go for because of the coloring.
> 
> The scales are more beautiful and color more vibrant on the 36.5, but the heels of the 37 looks significantly taller although it is only half a size up.  2 of the SAs agree to this as well.
> 
> The coloring on the 36.5 looks less symmetrical than the 37 (understand it is hand painted and each pair is unique) FYI.
> 
> Would you chose the more vibrant colored, albeit asymmetrical, with better looking scales size 36.5
> 
> OR
> 
> Would you chose the more symmetrical, but subdued colored size 37 with higher heel height (with slight heel slippage) if you were me?
> 
> Both pairs are absolutely gorgeous anyway!!!
> 
> I really appreciate any advice you would be able to give me.  Dear Ladies, what do you think???
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> XOXOXO!!!
> 
> The coloring



Definitely the 36.5! Nothing is worse than having heel slippage. 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1760161
> 
> 
> New daf glitters... And I'm not sure about the Maggie's? Cant tell exactly the colorway but doesnt seem to be lilac cause lilac is suede suede... So New colorway?



WOW!!!!


----------



## dbeth

xlovely said:


> I tried on this black and teal summerissima at the SCP boutique, it's not my favorite color way for this style



I did too & I agree!! 




Hipployta said:


> I cannot decide if I like the bag or Lady Daf more



I know, the bag looks soooo amazing!!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

The Henri flat


----------



## GrRoxy

These remind me circus


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> Isn't it divine?! My guess is that it will... Since the black is. Can't remember which styles the black is coming in tho. Read it on here a couple of pages back.



OMG im obsessed with the purple one!!! How much are they?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> Its beautiful!



Erase some of your PM
Unable to PM you Lady !!!


----------



## heychar

Dianabanana12 said:


> OMG im obsessed with the purple one!!! How much are they?



£635 same price as plain black leather Daff


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Erase some of your PM
> Unable to PM you Lady !!!



 So is yours... just tried pm-ing you


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> I get soooo pissed at myself every time I trip in them and swear all over again that I'll only wear them when I'm sober. But the problem is when I get dressed to go somewhere sobriety is rarely involved. :giggles: I'm kidding but I do have a rule tht I'm only allowed to wear 120mm and below if I'm drinking :tipsy: and no sling backs... I always tumble in those .



Hahaha I tell myself this too! Luckily I'm normally pretty good in 120s and 140s but 150s destroy me on a tipsy night! Besides we wear CLs to fancy going out and of course.... DRINKING so even with fancy dinners sobriety is not an option  I once wore my Lady Indiana out and I took a really bad fall on the stairs, surprisingly the shoes were totally fine, but my legs were super scratched up. I just remember drunkenly inspecting my shoes while sitting on the floor. Meanwhile my boyfriend is running around looking for a first aid kit :lolots: definitely not one of my finer moments 



heiress-ox said:


> LOL this happened to me the second time i wore my biancas, i was a little tipsy & poof, the front got a bit scuffed.  i did always want the glitter york jenny, so i think i should get the black glitter, i love the way that they sparkle!



Get them! I can live vicariously for the black glitter through you! I think they're gorgeous, but the bf likes the gold better and he has put his foot down on the shoe buying until I wear all mine (except the two pairs I bought for my one day wedding). *sigh* such is life!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

waiting patiently for perche soleil altadama140..


----------



## Faraasha

ilovecocohanel said:


> waiting patiently for perche soleil altadama140..



Yaaay!


----------



## amd_tan

gymangel812 said:


> nude pigalili
> View attachment 1732056


Anyone has any intel if there will a Nude Pot Pourri Yolanda? Just like this nude pigalili without the ring strass, just normal strass.

On a separate note: Does anyone here own the Sweet Charity bag in the mini size? Is it too small?


----------



## amd_tan

ilovecocohanel said:


> waiting patiently for perche soleil altadama140..


Yay! I am going to have to wait sooooo long for mine to arrive as they were sent to a friend's!! Hate the wait!


----------



## AEGIS

xlovely said:


> Is this color way new? I'm pretty sure I need it



i tried this on this weekend. my dh told me it was absolutely hideous lol
i was prone to not believe him but another very stylish customer told me the same thing. she was like "do not buy those" lol

but they fit CL TTS and they're comfortable




heychar said:


> Looks like some sort of Highness Daffy



i saw this this weekend as well...and it's interesting



heychar said:


>




saw the bag this weekend and it is...bright and ott. very pretty.  the skin looks delicate and super pretty. 

saw the jamaica python and it is indeed "underwashed."  of course the salespeople there said it was supposed to be that way bla bla but idk...didn't like it

and i was able to see ring strass irl and it is gorgeous imo.  it looks quite crappy in pics but irl it is stunning


----------



## AEGIS

amd_tan said:


> Anyone has any intel if there will a Nude Pot Pourri Yolanda? Just like this nude pigalili without the ring strass, just normal strass.
> 
> On a separate note: Does anyone here own the Sweet Charity bag in the mini size? Is it too small?





i do not own it but i saw it this weekend. the length is about the length of an iphone i would say....a smidge longer. it is itty.


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Hahaha I tell myself this too! Luckily I'm normally pretty good in 120s and 140s but 150s destroy me on a tipsy night! Besides we wear CLs to fancy going out and of course.... DRINKING so even with fancy dinners sobriety is not an option  I once wore my Lady Indiana out and I took a really bad fall on the stairs, surprisingly the shoes were totally fine, but my legs were super scratched up. I just remember drunkenly inspecting my shoes while sitting on the floor. Meanwhile my boyfriend is running around looking for a first aid kit :lolots: definitely not one of my finer moments
> 
> Get them! I can live vicariously for the black glitter through you! I think they're gorgeous, but the bf likes the gold better and he has put his foot down on the shoe buying until I wear all mine (except the two pairs I bought for my one day wedding). *sigh* such is life!



Hahahaha reminds me of myself! Only I go legs up. Even in my drunken haze, I manage to remember that thr shoes are number one... The knees will heel. I just go with it when I fall and throw my legs in the air so the shoes don't break the fall... Hahah


----------



## jamidee

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> waiting patiently for perche soleil altadama140..



I want too!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i tried this on this weekend. my dh told me it was absolutely hideous lol
> i was prone to not believe him but another very stylish customer told me the same thing. she was like "do not buy those" lol
> 
> but they fit CL TTS and they're comfortable
> 
> i saw this this weekend as well...and it's interesting
> 
> saw the bag this weekend and it is...bright and ott. very pretty.  the skin looks delicate and super pretty.
> 
> saw the jamaica python and it is indeed "underwashed."  of course the salespeople there said it was supposed to be that way bla bla but idk...didn't like it
> 
> and i was able to see ring strass irl and it is gorgeous imo.  it looks quite crappy in pics but irl it is stunning



I felt the same way about the Ring strass ... In real life it's a mouth dropper


----------



## Faraasha

I really love this... I love the gold spikes and gold pony hair.. I really hope I see it in a pigalle or a yolanda...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> My very first fan!!  :shame: yes, python stretches. If its snug now it'll fit well with a bit of time. The other size would end up being far too big since it has heel slippage already.
> 
> Yea, IMO don't worry about the unevenness of the design. That's what makes every pair unique and beautiful. I cant wait to purchase this pair so make sure you post pics!
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you jamidee!!!
I definitely post pics, yay!!!

I usually go for snug fits, but ever since I had laser surgery back in January for corn removals  on top of my pinky toes (yeah, both left and right), which has not healed completely yet, I have been scared of choosing pairs that are.

I will take your wise advice and go for the smaller sized more vibrant colored Fifi.
I hope to see yours when they arrive!!!  Yippeeee!!!!


----------



## laurenychu

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1760161
> 
> 
> New daf glitters... And I'm not sure about the Maggie's? Cant tell exactly the colorway but doesnt seem to be lilac cause lilac is suede suede... So New colorway?


ah! i need those dafs!


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> Hahahaha reminds me of myself! Only I go legs up. Even in my drunken haze, I manage to remember that thr shoes are number one... The knees will heel. I just go with it when I fall and throw my legs in the air so the shoes don't break the fall... Hahah



I should try legs up! Hahaha it was more an awkward stumble on the last two steps of a concrete staircase and I fell sideways. Luckily the sideways fall landed my thighs on the lower steps and thus the shoes were saved!  good thing I now firmly believe in the hipster/boyshprt underwear variety, at least when I attempt the legs up fall my modesty will be semi-preserved 
Legs heal, shoes do not hahahaha if we fell together people would probably just stare and go "wtf just happened?"


----------



## dhampir2005

Faraasha said:


> I really love this... I love the gold spikes and gold pony hair.. I really hope I see it in a pigalle or a yolanda...
> 
> View attachment 1762131
> 
> 
> View attachment 1762132



This would be amazing in pigalle! I like that the gold pony hair is less "shiny" than the gold/gold spiked pigalle from this past season.


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> I should try legs up! Hahaha it was more an awkward stumble on the last two steps of a concrete staircase and I fell sideways. Luckily the sideways fall landed my thighs on the lower steps and thus the shoes were saved!  good thing I now firmly believe in the hipster/boyshprt underwear variety, at least when I attempt the legs up fall my modesty will be semi-preserved
> Legs heal, shoes do not hahahaha if we fell together people would probably just stare and go "wtf just happened?"



 girl ! It would choreographed!


----------



## gymangel812

what other styles in the purple lady glitter coming in besides daffs? are any dept. stores carrying the perche python?


----------



## cfellis522

Faraasha said:


> I really love this... I love the gold spikes and gold pony hair.. I really hope I see it in a pigalle or a yolanda...
> 
> View attachment 1762131
> 
> 
> View attachment 1762132


 
Love these!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Does anyone know where I can find the "un bout slings" in fuschia?


----------



## xlovely

legaldiva said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the "un bout slings" in fuschia?


 
http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Un-Bout-85-hot-pinkpvc-sling/6371.html


----------



## legaldiva

xlovely said:


> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Un-Bout-85-hot-pinkpvc-sling/6371.html


 
OMG that was so fast--thank you!!!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> girl ! It would choreographed!



Look choreographed***


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> Look choreographed***



It would! I can't even imagine wearing CLs in NOLA, those cobblestones are monstrous. Probably best handled by a no platform shoe like pigalle. I wore toutenkaboucle 150 in Napa and kept a death grip on the dbf's arm! Definitely a no platform rule with cobblestones.


----------



## dbeth

Spiked nude/nude pigalles in 100 up on NAP.com!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198654


----------



## Dessye

ilovecocohanel said:


> waiting patiently for perche soleil altadama140..



Yipeee! Congrats!


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know where I can find the Pigalle 100 or 120 in the pivoine? TIA!


----------



## CCbeige

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> waiting patiently for perche soleil altadama140..



Congratsss ))


----------



## Faraasha

I'm so bad.. I couldn't help these.. They make me love my feet.. I have such an issue with my feet.. I strongly dislike them! But these made me feel sexy... I tried them a while ago but resisted purchasing.. I told myself today if my size was still available I'd take them..


----------



## amd_tan

AEGIS said:


> i do not own it but i saw it this weekend. the length is about the length of an iphone i would say....a smidge longer. it is itty.


Is it like the chanel mini? I wish it were longer. Is the strap removable/adjustable?
Thanks for the info!


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> I'm so bad.. I couldn't help these.. They make me love my feet.. I have such an issue with my feet.. I strongly dislike them! But these made me feel sexy... I tried them a while ago but resisted purchasing.. I told myself today if my size was still available I'd take them..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763068


Yay! What are they hun? Please show us!


----------



## amd_tan

AEGIS said:


> i tried this on this weekend. my dh told me it was absolutely hideous lol
> i was prone to not believe him but another very stylish customer told me the same thing. she was like "do not buy those" lol
> 
> but they fit CL TTS and they're comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this this weekend as well...and it's interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw the bag this weekend and it is...bright and ott. very pretty.  the skin looks delicate and super pretty.
> 
> saw the jamaica python and it is indeed "underwashed."  of course the salespeople there said it was supposed to be that way bla bla but idk...didn't like it
> 
> and i was able to see ring strass irl and it is gorgeous imo.  it looks quite crappy in pics but irl it is stunning


Was it the darker indigo ring strass for Fall that you saw? I kind of love those!


----------



## AEGIS

Faraasha said:


> I'm so bad.. I couldn't help these.. They make me love my feet.. I have such an issue with my feet.. I strongly dislike them! But these made me feel sexy... I tried them a while ago but resisted purchasing.. I told myself today if my size was still available I'd take them..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763068





:couch:


----------



## Faraasha

Un bout 120 in the flou pink..


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..
> 
> View attachment 1763076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763078



The Un bout heels are cute! They look great on you!


----------



## heychar

No idea on the name but they're cute




Rose Cameo Daffodil suede


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:
			
		

> No idea on the name but they're cute
> 
> 
> Rose Cameo Daffodil suede



I don't do suede, but I so want these Cameo Rose Daffs! Sadly, they don't come in my size! Yet another shoe I want this season that doesn't come in my size! Maybe I need to really try new designers!! Come on YSL in HPV!! I need you to hurry up and open so I can try on the Tribtoos!


----------



## fumi

heychar said:


> No idea on the name but they're cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Cameo Daffodil suede



They're called Love Me. Thank you for the pic! I was thinking of getting a pair of them.
Rose Cameo is so pretty!


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> I don't do suede, but I so want these Cameo Rose Daffs! Sadly, they don't come in my size! Yet another shoe I want this season that doesn't come in my size! Maybe I need to really try new designers!! Come on YSL in HPV!! I need you to hurry up and open so I can try on the Tribtoos!



Oh no maybe you could send the hea office a complaint letter about it! it's quite unfair!


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..
> 
> View attachment 1763076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763078



They do look lovely on you! Congrats


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> They're called Love Me. Thank you for the pic! I was thinking of getting a pair of them.
> Rose Cameo is so pretty!



That has to be the perfect name for those shoes!


----------



## heiress-ox

Also the rose cameo comes in the ron ron style, which is actually really cute - I'd consider getting them! While I love the colour & wouldn't mind getting a pair, i do find it strange it's to be released with the fall/winter collection and wasn't released for S/S - it seemed more appropriate for that lol




318Platinum said:


> I don't do suede, but I so want these Cameo Rose Daffs! Sadly, they don't come in my size! Yet another shoe I want this season that doesn't come in my size! Maybe I need to really try new designers!! Come on YSL in HPV!! I need you to hurry up and open so I can try on the Tribtoos!


babe, how do you know for sure  that they don't come in larger sizes? that's so irritating though i'm getting frustrated with certain styles capping at a 41 when i take a 41.5 - really it's silly also, bc CL is losing revenue, i'm sure there's a number of 41.5s and 42s out there (other than the people even on this forum) that'd love to buy CLs if they came in bigger sizes! on a side note, you'll love the tribtoos, they are amazing since getting mine i've decided i need more of them in different colourways



heychar said:


> Oh no maybe you could send the hea office a complaint letter about it! it's quite unfair!



yes, this is a great idea, i'm going to do it, i mean think if enough larger sized customers complain, maybe all shoes will not cap off at a 41.. wishful thinking maybe, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..



Where did you find them?!


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:
			
		

> No idea on the name but they're cute
> 
> 
> Rose Cameo Daffodil suede



The first is the love me


----------



## xlovely

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..



Congrats! I am super super jealous, I want these so bad!!


----------



## HandBagMomma

Does any one know where I can find the CL sneakers?


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Shud I go for python carnival highness160 on sale 680 pounds. How do they size? Same as lady peeps and Altadamas ?


----------



## xlovely

legaldiva said:


> OMG that was so fast--thank you!!!


 
Post pics when you get it! I love that shoe


----------



## VernisLUV

heychar said:


> No idea on the name but they're cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Cameo Daffodil suede



AHHH!!! Those Rose daffs are super CUTE!!!!! 
I need someone to get a pair so I can enjoy the mod pics  HEHEHE


----------



## xlovely

heychar said:


> No idea on the name but they're cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Cameo Daffodil suede


 

I'm not a fan of daffs but if I haaaad to get one pair these would be it! Would look so amazing paired with a white outfit..


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dhampir2005 said:


> I should try legs up! Hahaha it was more an awkward stumble on the last two steps of a concrete staircase and I fell sideways. Luckily the sideways fall landed my thighs on the lower steps and thus the shoes were saved!  good thing I now firmly believe in the hipster/boyshprt underwear variety, at least when I attempt the legs up fall my modesty will be semi-preserved
> Legs heal, shoes do not hahahaha if we fell together people would probably just stare and go "wtf just happened?"


Amazing how we all care more about our shoes than our own legs, YIKES!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Faraasha said:


> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..
> 
> View attachment 1763076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763078


Yummy


----------



## katran26

Faraasha said:


> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..
> 
> View attachment 1763076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763078



OK now *THOSE* are hot!


----------



## gymangel812

ilovecocohanel said:


> Shud I go for python carnival highness160 on sale 680 pounds. How do they size? Same as lady peeps and Altadamas ?


i haven't tried them on but i bet they're sized like daffs.


----------



## Hipployta

HandBagMomma said:


> Does any one know where I can find the CL sneakers?



E-Comm told me sneakers are coming back again so...that's an option


----------



## amd_tan

ilovecocohanel said:


> Shud I go for python carnival highness160 on sale 680 pounds. How do they size? Same as lady peeps and Altadamas ?


You should take half size down from your normal CL TTS


----------



## dhampir2005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Amazing how we all care more about our shoes than our own legs, YIKES!!!



Legs heal, shoes don't 

To be honest I really have no business wearing heels since a little over two years ago I stress fractured my ankle in two places and partially tore a ligament. I have to wear heels for work and now wear custom insoles for jogging. So I figure if I'm good most days (I wear 3 inches only for work and flats on casual days) I can afford to wear heels when I go out


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> They're called Love Me. Thank you for the pic! I was thinking of getting a pair of them.
> Rose Cameo is so pretty!


Dear Fumi

The Love Me may not look so hot in the photos, but they are IRL!!!  I got the nude and black in 100s because I need pairs I can walk around a lot and all my 120s to 160s are not ideal for everyday wear for I have to shoot around all over town from one meeting to another.

I thought the nude are actually better in 100s anyway for 120s would look slightly off balance being rather a sweet looking model.

I did get another pair of 120s in black though because the black shows off more of the cut and they are sexy!!!

Go for it girl!  You wont regret it!!!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Fumi
> 
> The Love Me may not look so hot in the photos, but they are IRL!!!  I got the nude and black in 100s because I need pairs I can walk around a lot and all my 120s to 160s are not ideal for everyday wear for I have to shoot around all over town from one meeting to another.
> 
> I thought the nude are actually better in 100s anyway for 120s would look slightly off balance being rather a sweet looking model.
> 
> I did get another pair of 120s in black though because the black shows off more of the cut and they are sexy!!!
> 
> Go for it girl!  You wont regret it!!!



Thank you Helen! I definitely want to get them. It's just a matter of getting the funds for them  Can you post pictures and mod pics of your Love Me shoes in a reveal or in the CL purchase thread, please? I would like to see!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Thank you Helen! I definitely want to get them. It's just a matter of getting the funds for them  Can you post pictures and mod pics of your Love Me shoes in a reveal or in the CL purchase thread, please? I would like to see!


I will try and do that ASAP within the next couple of days. The 120s are still on its way.
The nude with its dainty-ness seemed somewhat wrong in the 120s (didnt see them IRL but saw them in a photo my SA had shown me) so opted for 100s.


----------



## WingNut

Clooky001 said:


> I purchased these in silver & black suede on Friday I think their so sexy, I'm even debating getting the red suede ones too!  I sized a full size down in them!



Thanks Clooky001! I ended up returning the other size as well (37). The fit was fine, if a bit loose, and I felt like my foot was just going to fall out of the inner-side. Plus on me it looked like I had bunions, when I don't. I thought they were really nice, and VERY comfortable but I've been spending so much money on shoes lately I decided if they weren't a 100% "GO" they'd go back.

I could see myself getting them in a different color though


----------



## WingNut

ouija board said:


> I have the Cornielle which is similar shape and heel to the Chiarana (I'm eying the same glitter one on NAP), and I agree it's incredibly comfy right out of the box, no break in needed. I think they are worth it just for the comfort factor, plus they are very elegant and sexy at the same time with the thin heel. Get em!



ouija board.....now the Cornielle....I have that in patent nude, I think I would lay down in front of a moving tank to get another pair! AMAZING!


----------



## ouija board

WingNut said:
			
		

> ouija board.....now the Cornielle....I have that in patent nude, I think I would lay down in front of a moving tank to get another pair! AMAZING!



Ooooh, nude patent  Saks was sold out of my size in the nude Jazz leather, or I would have come home with those too! Sorry the Chiaranas didn't work out, but good to know your thoughts on how they fit.


----------



## VernisLUV

ouija board said:


> Ooooh, nude patent  Saks was sold out of my size in the nude Jazz leather, or I would have come home with those too! Sorry the Chiaranas didn't work out, but good to know your thoughts on how they fit.



What's your size?
There's a jazz pair on shopsavannha!

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1203&m=82&page=1&rnum=27


----------



## dbeth

xlovely said:


> I'm not a fan of daffs but if I haaaad to get one pair these would be it! Would look so amazing paired with a white outfit..



I agree! The pink is sooo pretty. 



Faraasha said:


> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..
> 
> View attachment 1763076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763078



These look cute on you Faraasha!

I love the pink color.......I wonder if it's the same as the Pink fluro 100 Pigalles.


----------



## jamidee

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> Shud I go for python carnival highness160 on sale 680 pounds. How do they size? Same as lady peeps and Altadamas ?



A full size down if anything like dafs.


----------



## dbeth

dhampir2005 said:


> Legs heal, shoes don't
> 
> To be honest I really have no business wearing heels since a little over two years ago I stress fractured my ankle in two places and partially tore a ligament. I have to wear heels for work and now wear custom insoles for jogging. So I figure if I'm good most days (I wear 3 inches only for work and flats on casual days) I can afford to wear heels when I go out



Your comment     It's true, we protect our shoes before our legs/feet!!

Sorry about your injury---I am sure that sucked to have to go through all that. But I am glad you can wear them when you go out!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> I agree! The pink is sooo pretty.
> 
> These look cute on you Faraasha!
> 
> I love the pink color.......I wonder if it's the same as the Pink fluro 100 Pigalles.



I too was wondering.. It seems to photograph a bit more pink.. But I heard it was the same


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Legs heal, shoes don't
> 
> To be honest I really have no business wearing heels since a little over two years ago I stress fractured my ankle in two places and partially tore a ligament. I have to wear heels for work and now wear custom insoles for jogging. So I figure if I'm good most days (I wear 3 inches only for work and flats on casual days) I can afford to wear heels when I go out



Neither do I! I slipped a disc in my lower back crossfitting about a month and a half ago. To this day, I can't sit up for very Long without being in excruciating pain an cant stand up for long. Driving is a killer! I've only ventured out in 100mms and the summerissima only once but everytime I wear heels I suffer and am bed ridden for a day. It's terrible! I feel like an old woman! But yet I am still buying shoes that I can only look at with hopes that I can wear them again!  it's really ridiculous when I think about it! But I don't know what I'll do if I can't wear heels again!!! Die! I'll just die!! Life isn't complete without feel sexy in a good pair of heels... :shame:

I have gotten a little wiser an am starting to get rid of everything over 140mm. That's my cut off ... I've decided. Thts a good enough compromise I think.. You heard that back? I'm conceding everything over 140! Now stop your whining!


----------



## VernisLUV

I just saw this pair on e-com:
http://ca.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/lady-peep-patent.html

I've been looking for a perfect red lip pair.. I think... THIS IS IT!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

VernisLUV said:
			
		

> I just saw this pair on e-com:
> http://ca.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/lady-peep-patent.html
> 
> I've been looking for a perfect red lip pair.. I think... THIS IS IT!!!!!!



 those are so hot! I wish I could do lp. They are my favorite style on but sadly I'm too tall and too crippled. I wish banane would come out in patent in the fall... I need red patent and black patent in my life


----------



## dhampir2005

dbeth said:


> Your comment     It's true, we protect our shoes before our legs/feet!!
> 
> Sorry about your injury---I am sure that sucked to have to go through all that. But I am glad you can wear them when you go out!!



Thanks *dbeth*! The injury isn't too bad most days. However if I wear heels for too long or they are too high I feel this tight tension/pain in the inner arch of my foot. It happens when I jog too much. It's because of the ligament, due to the tearing and then re-fusing it's stiffer than before


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Thanks dbeth! The injury isn't too bad most days. However if I wear heels for too long or they are too high I feel this tight tension/pain in the inner arch of my foot. It happens when I jog too much. It's because of the ligament, due to the tearing and then re-fusing it's stiffer than before



Ouchhh


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> Neither do I! I slipped a disc in my lower back crossfitting about a month and a half ago. To this day, I can't sit up for very Long without being in excruciating pain an cant stand up for long. Driving is a killer! I've only ventured out in 100mms and the summerissima only once but everytime I wear heels I suffer and am bed ridden for a day. It's terrible! I feel like an old woman! But yet I am still buying shoes that I can only look at with hopes that I can wear them again!  it's really ridiculous when I think about it! But I don't know what I'll do if I can't wear heels again!!! Die! I'll just die!! Life isn't complete without feel sexy in a good pair of heels... :shame:
> 
> I have gotten a little wiser an am starting to get rid of everything over 140mm. That's my cut off ... I've decided. Thts a good enough compromise I think.. You heard that back? I'm conceding everything over 140! Now stop your whining!



I know I feel my best in killer heels, so I'm willing to suffer. Hahaha I feel old too! Like my body is breaking down on me. An epic night out now results in a three day recuperation whereas I swear a year ago I'd be ready to go for round two the next night!

Almost all mine are 140 or taller so if I got rid of mine I'd be CLs less!  I just try to exercise discretion on which pairs to wear.


----------



## VernisLUV

jamidee said:


> those are so hot! I wish I could do lp. They are my favorite style on but sadly I'm too tall and too crippled. I wish banane would come out in patent in the fall... I need red patent and black patent in my life



I wish I was tall like you!! LOL!!!
I'm sorry about your injury (I read about it somewhere...) I wish you a speedy recovery 

I NEED red patent also!!! Good luck to both of us


----------



## ouija board

VernisLUV said:
			
		

> What's your size?
> There's a jazz pair on shopsavannha!
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1203&m=82&page=1&rnum=27



Bummer! I'm a 35.5. But thank you so much! I'm still trying to figure out sites other than the department stores that sell CLs, so thank you for the link! :flower:


----------



## beagly911

VernisLUV said:


> I just saw this pair on e-com:
> http://ca.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/lady-peep-patent.html
> 
> I've been looking for a perfect red lip pair.. I think... THIS IS IT!!!!!!


 Oh so love these, I just can't do a 150...I'm 5'9 and DH is 5'8....he'd be at my belly button.  I'm on the eternal search for a red tipped VP...


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Neither do I! I slipped a disc in my lower back crossfitting about a month and a half ago. To this day, I can't sit up for very Long without being in excruciating pain an cant stand up for long. Driving is a killer! I've only ventured out in 100mms and the summerissima only once but everytime I wear heels I suffer and am bed ridden for a day. It's terrible! I feel like an old woman! But yet I am still buying shoes that I can only look at with hopes that I can wear them again!  it's really ridiculous when I think about it! But I don't know what I'll do if I can't wear heels again!!! Die! I'll just die!! Life isn't complete without feel sexy in a good pair of heels... :shame:
> 
> I have gotten a little wiser an am starting to get rid of everything over 140mm. That's my cut off ... I've decided. Thts a good enough compromise I think.. You heard that back? I'm conceding everything over 140! Now stop your whining!



Oh boy Jamie.  Sorry girl, but that is going to take awhile to heal.  And I would also totally feel bummed about not being able to wear heels for awhile. I pulled my hamstring in boot camp a few weeks ago and I was devastated that I couldn't wear my red patent bananes that weekend!   Maybe you can wear your 140's later, like 6 months or so? What did the docs say?

I have heard about the crossfit.........how do you like it??  Do you do any Cardio at all?? I signed up on one of those Living Social deals for a 2 week class unlimited. I am waiting for my hamstring to heal completely before I start because I heard that it's really tough.


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> Also the rose cameo comes in the ron ron style, which is actually really cute - I'd consider getting them! While I love the colour & wouldn't mind getting a pair, i do find it strange it's to be released with the fall/winter collection and wasn't released for S/S - it seemed more appropriate for that lol
> 
> 
> 
> babe, how do you know for sure  that they don't come in larger sizes? that's so irritating though i'm getting frustrated with certain styles capping at a 41 when i take a 41.5 - really it's silly also, bc CL is losing revenue, i'm sure there's a number of 41.5s and 42s out there (other than the people even on this forum) that'd love to buy CLs if they came in bigger sizes! on a side note, you'll love the tribtoos, they are amazing since getting mine i've decided i need more of them in different colourways
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this is a great idea, i'm going to do it, i mean think if enough larger sized customers complain, maybe all shoes will not cap off at a 41.. wishful thinking maybe, but it's worth a shot!



I called a few boutiques just to make sure, and I received the same answer for all of them: It doesn't go up to a 42. :rain: Constantly getting my parade rained on! Like Fiona Apple says: "Oh Well!"


----------



## VernisLUV

beagly911 said:


> Oh so love these, I just can't do a 150...I'm 5'9 and DH is 5'8....he'd be at my belly button.  I'm on the eternal search for a red tipped VP...


Wow you are like a model!! so jelly!!
The red lips are TDF!!! Very hypnotizing...


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Oh boy Jamie.  Sorry girl, but that is going to take awhile to heal.  And I would also totally feel bummed about not being able to wear heels for awhile. I pulled my hamstring in boot camp a few weeks ago and I was devastated that I couldn't wear my red patent bananes that weekend!   Maybe you can wear your 140's later, like 6 months or so? What did the docs say?
> 
> I have heard about the crossfit.........how do you like it??  Do you do any Cardio at all?? I signed up on one of those Living Social deals for a 2 week class unlimited. I am waiting for my hamstring to heal completely before I start because I heard that it's really tough.


Girl, it is brutal. I have weight trained for 2 years and this is killer! But, I love it possibly for that reason. It's different than anything I've ever done. I've always hated cardio with a passion; weight training was more my thing. It's combining both things together because everything is done in such a short period of time. Plus, I'm extremely competitive and it appeals to my "let's beat everyone including myself" nature.  It's basically like a giant race! It's wonderful, though. When I was doing it often my body morphed in 2-3 weeks. I really am missing it terribly. I feel empty without it! :shame: But, definitely wait until your hamstring is ENTIRELY healed. You'll only re-injure yourself especially since most of crossfit targets the legs, hammies, and glutes. 

I've been to the chiro once. I really should go back more but I hate spending money on that sort of thing. The pain has gotten so bad though that I actually dream about getting adjusted. I'm pathetic. I should suck it up and go back, but it seems like it's a temporary fix. I'm getting really frustrated with the lack of healing. I'm not a very patient person.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Girl, it is brutal. I have weight trained for 2 years and this is killer! But, I love it possibly for that reason. It's different than anything I've ever done. I've always hated cardio with a passion; weight training was more my thing. It's combining both things together because everything is done in such a short period of time. Plus, I'm extremely competitive and it appeals to my "let's beat everyone including myself" nature.  It's basically like a giant race! It's wonderful, though. When I was doing it often my body morphed in 2-3 weeks. I really am missing it terribly. I feel empty without it! :shame: But, definitely wait until your hamstring is ENTIRELY healed. You'll only re-injure yourself especially since most of crossfit targets the legs, hammies, and glutes.
> 
> I've been to the chiro once. I really should go back more but I hate spending money on that sort of thing. The pain has gotten so bad though that I actually dream about getting adjusted. I'm pathetic. I should suck it up and go back, but it seems like it's a temporary fix. I'm getting really frustrated with the lack of healing. I'm not a very patient person.



Sorry to hear about your back, disc herniations can be brutal   Hope it heals soon so you can return to your normal routine!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ladies, please get :back2topic: 

We have a general chat thread in CL if you want to continue your convo. *


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Sorry to hear about your back, disc herniations can be brutal   Hope it heals soon so you can return to your normal routine!


Have you had one before? I'm desperate to fix it!


----------



## Dessye

JetSetGo! said:


> *Ladies, please get :back2topic:
> 
> We have a general chat thread in CL if you want to continue your convo. *



Sorry, Jet! :shame:


----------



## jamidee

JetSetGo! said:


> *Ladies, please get :back2topic:
> 
> We have a general chat thread in CL if you want to continue your convo. *


oopsie!


----------



## Dessye

CL Hong Kong at Wyndham Street (ex On Lan St) has the Pigalle 100 strass nude!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> CL Hong Kong at Wyndham Street (ex On Lan St) has the Pigalle 100 strass nude!


----------



## fumi

Dessye said:


> CL Hong Kong at Wyndham Street (ex On Lan St) has the Pigalle 100 strass nude!



So pretty!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> CL Hong Kong at Wyndham Street (ex On Lan St) has the Pigalle 100 strass nude!



  Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xlovely

Instagram 

I need to see these Jenny's in person, I feel like they can either be super cute or super not. I'm not liking the black trim. 
I love the skin on the Highness (?) bootie!


----------



## dbeth

xlovely said:


> Instagram
> 
> I need to see these Jenny's in person, I feel like they can either be super cute or super not. I'm not liking the black trim.
> I love the skin on the Highness (?) bootie!



I love leopard and the Jenny style looks great---the front looks like my Greissimos.


----------



## jeNYC

oooo the Jenny looks super cute in leopard prints!!!


----------



## Dessye

xlovely said:


> Instagram
> 
> I need to see these Jenny's in person, I feel like they can either be super cute or super not. I'm not liking the black trim.
> I love the skin on the Highness (?) bootie!



Ooo, I love this leopard print!   I agree with the trim though, not sure how I feel about it.  I think it would have been better without.


----------



## julies*shoes

Just into the LV Forum Boutique - Bianca 120 Leopard - Ask for Carol if interested


----------



## floridasun8

julies*shoes said:


> Just into the LV Forum Boutique - Bianca 120 Leopard - Ask for Carol if interested



SUPER cute!!!  Love the hair and the style, but the biancas don't look good on me!  ush:


----------



## heiress-ox

julies*shoes said:


> Just into the LV Forum Boutique - Bianca 120 Leopard - Ask for Carol if interested



i'd be all over these if they came in 140s, they are so pretty!


----------



## jamidee

I'm really not liking leopard pony hair... it looks like a small animal died on the shoe... I just want to pet it and nurse it back to health.  but, with my fickle nature by next month I could be in lurrrvveee with it.


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know what styles the purple lady glitter are coming in?? and who has the daffs??


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

The Daf Strass is something!!!
Love the Biancas too!!!


----------



## julies*shoes

jamidee said:


> I'm really not liking leopard pony hair... it looks like a small animal died on the shoe... I just want to pet it and nurse it back to health.  but, with my fickle nature by next month I could be in lurrrvveee with it.


 
I agree.  Personally I LOVE Bianca 120 but passed on this color. They have more colors on the way and am hoping one of them will be fabulous.


----------



## dbeth

julies*shoes said:


> Just into the LV Forum Boutique - Bianca 120 Leopard - Ask for Carol if interested



I have the 140 from last season and I love it! It's my first leopard pair.



jamidee said:


> I'm really not liking leopard pony hair... it looks like a small animal died on the shoe... I just want to pet it and nurse it back to health.  but, with my fickle nature by next month I could be in lurrrvveee with it.


----------



## jamidee

julies*shoes said:


> I agree.  Personally I LOVE Bianca 120 but passed on this color. They have more colors on the way and am hoping one of them will be fabulous.


ITA. I really hope there's a nice one soon... I'd love a bianca 120


----------



## fumi

julies*shoes said:


> Just into the LV Forum Boutique - Bianca 120 Leopard - Ask for Carol if interested



I want these!


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The Daf Strass is something!!!
> Love the Biancas too!!!


I need some perche soleil in my life.


----------



## kham

I think I like these. Thoughts??

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR


----------



## Dessye

kham said:


> I think I like these. Thoughts??
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR



Nice!


----------



## amd_tan

kham said:


> I think I like these. Thoughts??
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR



A really unique pair! 
If you get them please post mod pics! I am curious to see how it looks like on


----------



## dbeth

kham said:


> I think I like these. Thoughts??
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR



Lol! I saw these yesterday and I have been back quite a few times admiring them............& I don't even know if I like the Highness yet.


----------



## sammix3

kham said:


> I think I like these. Thoughts??
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR



Those look nice!  Wonder how it looks in real life.


----------



## sammix3

julies*shoes said:


> Just into the LV Forum Boutique - Bianca 120 Leopard - Ask for Carol if interested



Would love a leopard pair but not sure if this is the one.  I like it though.


----------



## kham

sammix3 said:


> Those look nice!  Wonder how it looks in real life.





dbeth said:


> Lol! I saw these yesterday and I have been back quite a few times admiring them............& I don't even know if I like the Highness yet.





amd_tan said:


> A really unique pair!
> If you get them please post mod pics! I am curious to see how it looks like on





Dessye said:


> Nice!



They do look nice, and I do like them, (at least from the photo) I really want to see them IRL. I'm on a ban but if I do get them , I will def post pics


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> I think I like these. Thoughts??
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR



I think they look so cool!


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW! How much did the first Pony hair leopard print Daf booty go for? It's now $1,795! Pretty pricey, right?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

kham said:


> I think I like these. Thoughts??
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR



oooh those are TDF


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> WOW! How much did the first Pony hair leopard print Daf booty go for? It's now $1,795! Pretty pricey, right?


I think it was $1695.00 last season.


----------



## Hipployta

So the email the boutique sent out today show the Python Jamaica in Daf has the white fade problem too, though the dye appears to be MUCH deeper but I'm going to pass all together


----------



## 318Platinum

Louboufan said:


> I think it was $1695.00 last season.



LOL, I guess. "crosses off my list" I thought it was relatively pricey before. Louboutin is getting off the hook with the prices! I don't even wear my shoes enough to fathom the prices now. :no-good: I guess my hubby will get that break he's been asking for after all! Maybe I should look into Loubi sneakers now?  Thanks for the intel, *Louboufan*!


----------



## Hipployta

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I guess. "crosses off my list" I thought it was relatively pricey before. Louboutin is getting off the hook with the prices! I don't even wear my shoes enough to fathom the prices now. :no-good: I guess my hubby will get that break he's been asking for after all! Maybe I should look into Loubi sneakers now?  Thanks for the intel, *Louboufan*!



Loubi sneakers are getting crazy priced too LOL


----------



## GrRoxy

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LOL, I guess. "crosses off my list" I thought it was relatively pricey before. Louboutin is getting off the hook with the prices! I don't even wear my shoes enough to fathom the prices now. :no-good: I guess my hubby will get that break he's been asking for after all! Maybe I should look into Loubi sneakers now?  Thanks for the intel, Louboufan!



The pikpiks I just got for my BF were 995&euro; and last year around 850&euro;... He has crazy prices on flats and sneakers too! I tried sandals and they were around 600&euro;


----------



## jenayb

Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.


----------



## brittany729

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.


Those are amazing!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.



Guessing your luggage is a bit heavier coming home lol. There stunning


----------



## LizzielovesCL

kham said:


> I think I like these. Thoughts??
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jwhGtPR


Love the pattern on them.


----------



## floridasun8

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.



Ahhhh still so torn on these!  They look great in pics and on your skin tone but I would still just rather see them in person first.  Congrats!!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.




These are insanely beautiful & I can not wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!  I dont like paying full price to often, but these look totally worth it----& I have heard they are!! 

Congrats Jenay!! They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.




i love how you come in, drop the hotness, like "ain't no thang"
hope all is well


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I guess. "crosses off my list" I thought it was relatively pricey before. Louboutin is getting off the hook with the prices! I don't even wear my shoes enough to fathom the prices now. :no-good: I guess my hubby will get that break he's been asking for after all! Maybe I should look into Loubi sneakers now?  Thanks for the intel, *Louboufan*!





not gonna help.  his kicks are expensive.  he's opening up a men's store so that means $$$


----------



## kham

LizzielovesCL said:


> Love the pattern on them.



I know! So pretty!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> not gonna help.  his kicks are expensive.  he's opening up a men's store so that means $$$





Hipployta said:


> Loubi sneakers are getting crazy priced too LOL



Yes, I agree, but I will definitely get way more wear out of them. BTW, the men's shoes sell out way faster than the women's! It's crazy!


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.



These are sooooooooo amazing!!


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.



OH MY GAWD!!!! This really isn't helping me right now! This is beyond gorgeous and I can't wait to see more shots of you in this beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## amd_tan

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.



Congrats J!!!! They are so beautiful.
I can't wait for mine


----------



## ifinena

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.



WOW! This is not a shoe. This is a work of art! Stunning! Congratulations lady for a beauuuuuutiful pair! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.


Beautiful!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Anyone know what style this is? They're so cute.


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> Congrats J!!!! They are so beautiful.
> I can't wait for mine


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Anyone know what style this is? They're so cute.




Oooo, those are really cute. I prefer more of a platform, but the bow makes up for it.


----------



## AEGIS

will he be producing any of these?  they were for the jonathan saunders show.  i truly want non platform sandals and was considering a pair of jimmy choos.  i am hoping they are each under 1k bc i would like multiple pairs.


----------



## fumi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Anyone know what style this is? They're so cute.



It's called Vampanodo. They were produced by Louboutin for Michael Van Der Ham resort collection. I'm not sure if they will be for sale or not.


----------



## bellezza

fumi said:


> It's called Vampanodo. They were produced by Louboutin for Michael Van Der Ham resort collection. I'm not sure if they will be for sale or not.



The shoe isn't exclusive to Michael van der Ham, thankfully. They were modeled along with one other pair, which is already being shipped to stores. I really want this pair too!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:


> Oooo, those are really cute. I prefer more of a platform, but the bow makes up for it.



Arent they sweet? Considering adding a very girly pair to my collection - Im usually a platform fan too but think sometimes less platform can be more... feminine? If thats the right word I'm not sure but KWIM?



fumi said:


> It's called Vampanodo. They were produced by Louboutin for Michael Van Der Ham resort collection. I'm not sure if they will be for sale or not.





bellezza said:


> The shoe isn't exclusive to Michael van der Ham, thankfully. They were modeled along with one other pair, which is already being shipped to stores. I really want this pair too!



Thank heavens! Thanks for the intel *fumi* but I am glad theyre for sale to the public! If you get a pair before I do *bellezza* make sure you post pics


----------



## LavenderIce

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Thank heavens! Thanks for the intel fumi but I am glad theyre for sale to the public! If you get a pair before I do bellezza make sure you post pics



The Vampanono  will come in black/black and black/purple. US retail is $995.


----------



## bellezza

LavenderIce said:


> The Vampanono  will come in black/black and black/purple. US retail is $995.




Thank you. Too bad not the teal shown with the MvdH presentation. That's a ridiculous price though. I miss the days when the sandals were never more than $800! 

If I find them on sale, I might buy them. I hope someone gets a pair here. I find it crazy how there are so many shoes overlooked each season. I got a pair a couple months ago that I swear no one else in this forum owns, even though it's stunning!


----------



## anniethecat

oops


----------



## anniethecat

bellezza said:


> Thank you. Too bad not the teal shown with the MvdH presentation. That's a ridiculous price though. I miss the days when the sandals were never more than $800!
> 
> If I find them on sale, I might buy them. I hope someone gets a pair here. I find it crazy how there are so many shoes overlooked each season. *I got a pair a couple months ago that I swear no one else in this forum owns, even though it's stunning*!


 
Which ones?


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.


 
These are so stunning J!  Nice to see you around.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.



Awesome Jenay!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> Un bout 120 in the flou pink..
> 
> View attachment 1763076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763078



*Very beautiful hun!!!!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> No idea on the name but they're cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Cameo Daffodil suede



Anybody knows where I can find these Rose Cameo Daffodiles in Europe?? I need   a color like this for strassing.


----------



## xlovely

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod147340225&parentId=&cmCat=search

The black/purple Vampanodos, soo pretty! That bow is so lush


----------



## fumi

xlovely said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod147340225&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> The black/purple Vampanodos, soo pretty! That bow is so lush



It looks so cute with a platform!


----------



## dbeth

xlovely said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod147340225&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> The black/purple Vampanodos, soo pretty! That bow is so lush





fumi said:


> It looks so cute with a platform!



Oh these are sooo cute!   Fumi--I love the platform too!  Thanks for posting xlovely!


----------



## bellezza

xlovely said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod147340225&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> The black/purple Vampanodos, soo pretty! That bow is so lush




Oh! So very Minnie Mouse. Adorable.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

xlovely said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod147340225&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> The black/purple Vampanodos, soo pretty! That bow is so lush



they're soo pretty!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Anyone know what style this is? They're so cute.



oooh gorgeous! makes me think of YSL's bow dress


----------



## sammix3

xlovely said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod147340225&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> The black/purple Vampanodos, soo pretty! That bow is so lush



Omg they are so pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

why are they 1k?


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> why are they 1k?


 
Cuz every CL is $1K it seems! Or at least the ones I like!


----------



## fumi

anniethecat said:


> Cuz every CL is $1K it seems! Or at least the ones I like!



ITA! $1K seems to be the standard price for CLs now


----------



## AEGIS

anniethecat said:


> Cuz every CL is $1K it seems! Or at least the ones I like!





yeaaah....that's a shoe with a bow.....like for real?  it's a piece of silk tied in a bow.and another piece of silk or satin underneath.  you cannot convince me that that adds $300 to that shoe.  i don't think this is one of those 'this looks simple but is actually quite complex' things either.  yeah no thanks.


----------



## bellezza

AEGIS said:


> yeaaah....that's a shoe with a bow.....like for real?  it's a piece of silk tied in a bow.and another piece of silk or satin underneath.  you cannot convince me that that adds $300 to that shoe.  i don't think this is one of those 'this looks simple but is actually quite complex' things either.  yeah no thanks.



He's sold shoes like that over the years too, and similar styles were only about $600 in the past.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> why are they 1k?



There are women that will buy it regardless of the price, so that's why it's 1K! I honestly don't see anything monetarily great about it, so it's only because people will buy it without caring about the price. That's the case for a LOT of his styles. I would have never purchased the Daf Booty that I have at 2K, but I did because I really love it, but to me, it's worth nowhere near that! :shame: I drew the line at the Perche Soleil LD, though!


----------



## AEGIS

bellezza said:


> He's sold shoes like that over the years too, and similar styles were only about $600 in the past.




that's what i thought.  i expected $895 with his price increases. not a cool grand. how much will  maggies be now?  sigh---


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:
			
		

> that's what i thought.  i expected $895 with his price increases. not a cool grand. how much will  maggies be now?  sigh---



Right! That's ridiculous I don't want Basic maggies to be on the wrong side of 1k


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oooh gorgeous! makes me think of YSL's bow dress



I know arent they adorable! 1k though seems steep to me what do you think?


----------



## Chili08

xlovely said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod147340225&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> The black/purple Vampanodos, soo pretty! That bow is so lush



adorable! i need it!!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> ITA! $1K seems to be the standard price for CLs now



I know.   It's crazy. I like the leopard tie up wedges on Saks---but $795, just for wedges?! No thanks.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I know arent they adorable! 1k though seems steep to me what do you think?



These are really gorgeous..but 1k is just too much!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> yeaaah....that's a shoe with a bow.....like for real?  it's a piece of silk tied in a bow.and another piece of silk or satin underneath.  you cannot convince me that that adds $300 to that shoe.  i don't think this is one of those 'this looks simple but is actually quite complex' things either.  yeah no thanks.


Yea, just ridic. I'll wait til it makes the sale.. because it's quite adorable.


----------



## jamidee

These price increases are really putting me off... Doesn't MSR know that I'm POOR!?!?

especially considering I sometimes mess up my shoes. Take the asteroids for example, I paid 1495!! and I wore them this weekend and ended the night with a tear in the suede and two tears on the heel. I have no idea how this happened. I'm thinking I must have backed up into something sharp or hit the back of my own heel with the spikes. So, basically I just RUINED 1500 dollar shoes. Which is absolutely PATHETIC. and blatantly irresponsible. :censor:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> These price increases are really putting me off... Doesn't MSR know that I'm POOR!?!?
> 
> especially considering I sometimes mess up my shoes. Take the asteroids for example, I paid 1495!! and I wore them this weekend and ended the night with a tear in the suede and two tears on the heel. I have no idea how this happened. I'm thinking I must have backed up into something sharp or hit the back of my own heel with the spikes. So, basically I just RUINED 1500 dollar shoes. Which is absolutely PATHETIC. and blatantly irresponsible. :censor:



Oh dear. Perhaps you should substitute the no heels over 140 when drinking to the no heels over $500 when drinking rule! I know I have lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> yeaaah....that's a shoe with a bow.....like for real?  it's a piece of silk tied in a bow.and another piece of silk or satin underneath.  you cannot convince me that that adds $300 to that shoe.  i don't think this is one of those 'this looks simple but is actually quite complex' things either.  yeah no thanks.


I am there with you!!!


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Oh dear. Perhaps you should substitute the no heels over 140 when drinking to the no heels over $500 when drinking rule! I know I have lol



I'm thinking I should. But it's too late for the asteroids :tear: sad thing is I feel
Like they are night shoes. Id feel weird wearing them to a dignified event... So they get worn when alcohol is Involved


----------



## xCHANELx

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...9&itemId=prod147340209&parentId=&cmCat=search

Mrs. Baba Suede Bootie, very lovely~


----------



## jeNYC

^love those!!! But the heel is too thin


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> These price increases are really putting me off... Doesn't MSR know that I'm POOR!?!?
> 
> especially considering I sometimes mess up my shoes. Take the asteroids for example, I paid 1495!! and I wore them this weekend and ended the night with a tear in the suede and two tears on the heel. I have no idea how this happened. I'm thinking I must have backed up into something sharp or hit the back of my own heel with the spikes. So, basically I just RUINED 1500 dollar shoes. Which is absolutely PATHETIC. and blatantly irresponsible. :censor:



I have a tear on the heel of my Picks and Co. It makes me sad too since they are such expensive and lovely shoes... I must've scraped the heel against something and the specchio material is so fragile. I am very clumsy! I took them to a mixer and I spilled wine on them three times


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> I have a tear on the heel of my Picks and Co. It makes me sad too since they are such expensive and lovely shoes... I must've scraped the heel against something and the specchio material is so fragile. I am very clumsy! I took them to a mixer and I spilled wine on them three times


Have you ever asked your Louboutin boutiques over there if they would fix shoes for you?

Ours in Japan will replace worn out insoles with ones that had been shipped over from Paris,  replace leather re-wrapping the heels if nicked, order new heels from Paris if broken(they order the exact heel to match the model including the size for heel heights differ depending on the shoe size), put red rubber soles as well as repaint the red soles with matching red lacquer if need be.


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> I have a tear on the heel of my Picks and Co. It makes me sad too since they are such expensive and lovely shoes... I must've scraped the heel against something and the specchio material is so fragile. I am very clumsy! I took them to a mixer and I spilled wine on them three times



Oh no!! Was it white or red wine??



jamidee said:


> I'm thinking I should. But it's too late for the asteroids :tear: sad thing is I feel
> Like they are night shoes. Id feel weird wearing them to a dignified event... So they get worn when alcohol is Involved



Well the good thing is you know they will be worn often!!   How many of us have bought shoes only for them to have been worn once or not all?! 




Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Oh dear. Perhaps you should substitute the no heels over 140 when drinking to the no heels over $500 when drinking rule! I know I have lol



Lol, I have my certain shoes I wear out when I know I'll be drinking several glasses of red wine. I stick with my patents!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Oh no!! Was it white or red wine??



Thankfully, it was white wine. So no visible damage/stains! :okay:
I want to wear my Picks and Co every chance I get- they are too pretty not to be worn all the time, even though they are so fragile I'm worried they'll get trashed in a matter of time


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Have you ever asked your Louboutin boutiques over there if they would fix shoes for you?
> 
> Ours in Japan will replace worn out insoles with ones that had been shipped over from Paris,  replace leather re-wrapping the heels if nicked, order new heels from Paris if broken(they order the exact heel to match the model including the size for heel heights differ depending on the shoe size), put red rubber soles as well as repaint the red soles with matching red lacquer if need be.



Sadly, I don't live next to a Louboutin boutique. I'm sure a cobbler could fix them up, I just have a hard time trusting my expensive precious shoes to someone else


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Sadly, I don't live next to a Louboutin boutique. I'm sure a cobbler could fix them up, I just have a hard time trusting my expensive precious shoes to someone else


Sorry, maybe I sound like an idiot, but would you be able to post it to a louboutin boutique to get your heels fixed?  I am sad to hear your heels has a tear.  We are shoe twins afterall!!!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sorry, maybe I sound like an idiot, but would you be able to post it to a louboutin boutique to get your heels fixed?  I am sad to hear your heels has a tear.  We are shoe twins afterall!!!



I'll look into it  You have the picks and co too?


----------



## Clooky001

Oh I feel your pain ladies  I wore my  Summerissima out on Saturday night & manage to last all night without falling over but then as soon as I stepped out the cab I tripped & fell straight on my face...my poor poor shoes are f**ked!  I'm gutted! I'll post pics tomo, I just can't bare looking at them yet! :cry:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> I'll look into it  You have the picks and co too?


I believe you have both black and nude?  I do as well


----------



## heiress-ox

Clooky001 said:


> Oh I feel your pain ladies  I wore my  Summerissima out on Saturday night & manage to last all night without falling over but then as soon as I stepped out the cab I tripped & fell straight on my face...my poor poor shoes are f**ked!  I'm gutted! I'll post pics tomo, I just can't bare looking at them yet! :cry:



ohh no, devastating since they're a light colour too- i remember when i royally messed up the front of my patent biancas, i still haven't gotten them fixed (almost a year later), but at least now i wear them with no fear!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I know arent they adorable! 1k though seems steep to me what do you think?



Hmm.... agree. I feel like they will be sale shoes since satin is usually not very popular, these also do not have a towering platform which appears to be a trend with CL, and the overall style is more glam/evening wear rather than being more practical. Thus, I can wait for them to go on sale (and by then I hope to fall out of love with them for the sake of my wallet )


----------



## fumi

Clooky001 said:


> Oh I feel your pain ladies  I wore my  Summerissima out on Saturday night & manage to last all night without falling over but then as soon as I stepped out the cab I tripped & fell straight on my face...my poor poor shoes are f**ked!  I'm gutted! I'll post pics tomo, I just can't bare looking at them yet! :cry:



Ahhh oh no! I'm more worried about your face than the shoes though. Hope you're all right 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I believe you have both black and nude?  I do as well



Yes, I have both too!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Oh I feel your pain ladies  I wore my  Summerissima out on Saturday night & manage to last all night without falling over but then as soon as I stepped out the cab I tripped & fell straight on my face...my poor poor shoes are f**ked!  I'm gutted! I'll post pics tomo, I just can't bare looking at them yet! :cry:



Oh no! Sorry to hear this!   I suppose you're not injured but it sounds like that might be second priority? :giggles:  I'm that way -- more worried about the shoes than me!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear this!   I suppose you're not injured but it sounds like that might be second priority? :giggles:  I'm that way -- more worried about the shoes than me!



hahahha---me too Dessye! I was walking down the stairs in my patent bananes a few weekends ago and my daughter distracted me---as I looked to the side looking down at her, my heel caught the carpet and I fell down two steps. I immediately inspected my shoes (which you know being patent are not going to be messed up by carpeted stairs).....never mind the knee pain I had. Who cares about my knee?! :greengrin:




Clooky001 said:


> Oh I feel your pain ladies  I wore my  Summerissima out on Saturday night & manage to last all night without falling over but then as soon as I stepped out the cab I tripped & fell straight on my face...my poor poor shoes are f**ked!  I'm gutted! I'll post pics tomo, I just can't bare looking at them yet! :cry:



Aww, I'm sorry. That really sucks.  Which part is messed up?? The heel?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:


> I'm thinking I should. But it's too late for the asteroids :tear: sad thing is I feel
> Like they are night shoes. Id feel weird wearing them to a dignified event... So they get worn when alcohol is Involved



I feel your pain sweetie but hey on the bright side now you have your go-to drinking shoe  no one will be looking closely with the old wine-goggles on anyway your feet will just be a gorgeous spiky haze of loveliness


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> *Ladies, please get :back2topic:
> 
> We have a general chat thread in CL if you want to continue your convo. *





*Asking again.* :back2topic:

*This thread is for discussion about the new styles only. *


----------



## jamidee

JetSetGo! said:
			
		

> Asking again. :back2topic:
> 
> This thread is for discussion about the new styles only.



:shame:


----------



## anniethecat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmm.... agree. I feel like they will be sale shoes since satin is usually not very popular, these also do not have a towering platform which appears to be a trend with CL, and the overall style is more glam/evening wear rather than being more practical. Thus, I can wait for them to go on sale (and by then I hope to fall out of love with them for the sake of my wallet )


 
I agree...I love them and think they are soooo cute, but even 40% off they will be $600 which still seems steep for this shoe.


----------



## bellezza

AEGIS said:


> that's what i thought.  i expected $895 with his price increases. not a cool grand. how much will  maggies be now?  sigh---



This depresses me terribly. Sometimes I can afford to buy the shoes at retail, but I only choose to buy them on sale. I don't want to spend more than I have to, but the fact that there are classic styles now at 945 and 995, I don't know why anyone would bother. I really want one of the Maggies but they are were about 1,100! 

This is a beautiful new boot:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720&LSsid=J84DHJLQkR4


----------



## Dessye

I caved...I think I'm getting the jungle leopard Jenny....ush:  I'm SO WEEEEEEAAAAKKK!


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> I caved...I think I'm getting the jungle leopard Jenny....ush: I'm SO WEEEEEEAAAAKKK!


 
Not to enable but it's so cuuuuuute!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> I caved...I think I'm getting the jungle leopard Jenny....ush:  I'm SO WEEEEEEAAAAKKK!


the fluffy ones that makes you want to pet them!?! YAY!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I caved...I think I'm getting the jungle leopard Jenny....ush:  I'm SO WEEEEEEAAAAKKK!



what do they look like ?


----------



## IsisI

Dessye said:


> I caved...I think I'm getting the jungle leopard Jenny....ush: I'm SO WEEEEEEAAAAKKK!


 
hehehe you're on the wild side, girl. and yes they're lovely.


----------



## IsisI

PetitColibri said:


> what do they look like ?


 
I tried to copy a picture from CL site for you but it doesn't work. You might want to check them out, they're real cute.


----------



## Dessye

> PetitColibri said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do they look like ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT....what happened to my attachment?  Let's try this again...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dessye

isisi said:


> hehehe you're on the wild side, girl. And yes they're lovely.:d



:d


----------



## Dessye

N, they look like....(hopefully it works this time!)


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> Not to enable but it's so cuuuuuute!





jamidee said:


> the fluffy ones that makes you want to pet them!?! YAY!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> N, they look like....(hopefully it works this time!)





Sooo cute!!! Can't wait to see these on u Dessye!!


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Sooo cute!!! Can't wait to see these on u Dessye!!


----------



## Syams

love the jenny!


----------



## Syams

new styles on NM


----------



## Syams




----------



## heychar

Love these...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Syams said:


>



Ring strass ....


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Love these...



I really want these, but I almost feel like I need to see these IRL to make a decision. Every time I see a pic of it, it looks totally different!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Anyone see those abaresque (?) highness on pre-order? I've never pre-ordered before I'm thinking birthday present to moi lol anyone hve an intel on how it works?


----------



## bellajanie84

julies*shoes said:


> Just into the LV Forum Boutique - Bianca 120 Leopard - Ask for Carol if interested


 

Love this! I was considering the Fila but it was too short for my taste and too much toe clevage. How much is this pair?


----------



## bellajanie84

xlovely said:


> Instagram
> 
> I need to see these Jenny's in person, I feel like they can either be super cute or super not. I'm not liking the black trim.
> I love the skin on the Highness (?) bootie!


I'm not liking the Jenny, It seems too busy for my taste.


----------



## dbeth

Syams said:


> new styles on NM



Wow, that color!! 



318Platinum said:


> I really want these, but I almost feel like I need to see these IRL to make a decision. Every time I see a pic of it, it looks totally different!



Is this the lame?? If so, I have seen it in person and I think it's pretty. It's kindof a shiny look.


----------



## Dianabanana12

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The Daf Strass is something!!!
> Love the Biancas too!!!


 

OMG those lady daffs 

I dont know with what or when I would ever wear them though


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> I'm really not liking leopard pony hair... it looks like a small animal died on the shoe... I just want to pet it and nurse it back to health.  but, with my fickle nature by next month I could be in lurrrvveee with it.


 

I wanna help save it too  poor baby


----------



## Dianabanana12

jenaywins said:


> Perche Soleil AD 140 -- TTS. Stunning in person. LVP also has the Pigalle 100mm.


----------



## Dianabanana12

heychar said:


> Looks like some sort of Highness Daffy


 
Daffy had sex with highness


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1760355
> 
> 
> Check out the summerissima... Fake? I have never seen it in black and teal.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760356
> 
> 
> And another pic of the new batik highness


 


I like the old Batik 100% better, I loved the pink colors in it


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> N, they look like....(hopefully it works this time!)



OMG I love them ! can't wait to see your amazing pics on these


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Syams said:


>



for some reason these look like they've been strassed with eyeballs lol


----------



## jamidee

dirtyaddiction said:


> for some reason these look like they've been strassed with eyeballs lol


I thought the same thing :giggles: luckily, they are beautiful in person


----------



## heychar

Dianabanana12 said:


> Daffy had sex with highness


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> I really want these, but I almost feel like I need to see these IRL to make a decision. Every time I see a pic of it, it looks totally different!



Me too! Do you have more pics of them? If so can you ad them here please!


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Me too! Do you have more pics of them? If ao can you ad them here please!



Oh, no I don't have any, but I have seen like three different ones, I believe, and It always looks different to me. I really do want it, though. I hope it's more silvery because it looks really dark to me.


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> Oh, no I don't have any, but I have seen like three different ones, I believe, and It always looks different to me. I really do want it, though. I hope it's more silvery because it looks really dark to me.



Do you mean the leopard prints being more silvery or the shoe itself? Is it coming in any other colourways?


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Do you mean the leopard prints being more silvery or the shoe itself? Is it coming in any other colourways?



LOL, I don't know, I just hope the shoe material itself isn't as dark as I have seen it in pictures. Not so much the leopard spots, but the silver part in between. I'm not sure if it is coming in any other color way. You do mean the Leopard print, right?


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I don't know, I just hope the shoe material itself isn't as dark as I have seen it in pictures. Not so much the leopard spots, but the silver part in between. I'm not sure if it is coming in any other color way. You do mean the Leopard print, right?



Oh right I see what you mean now!
Yeh I was wondering if it came in a lighter colour altogether a beige/nude with silver Leo spots would look gorgeous imo


----------



## Dianabanana12

heychar said:


>



Its ugly right lol!! Its just weird and strange looking, and I like daffy and LOVE highness .... hmm


----------



## label24

can anyone tell me if this kind of shoe it´s a little more tall than a bianca.....or its just my imagination?????? maybe is like a lady linch 120???


----------



## jenayb

label24 said:


> can anyone tell me if this kind of shoe it´s a little more tall than a bianca.....or its just my imagination?????? maybe is like a lady linch 120???



My guess is that's a 140mm. Looks exactly like the Summerisima silhouette.


----------



## Munchiegirl

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Oh, no I don't have any, but I have seen like three different ones, I believe, and It always looks different to me. I really do want it, though. I hope it's more silvery because it looks really dark to me.



I just ordered a pair and it's a really beautiful shoe. It's silver looking at it from one angle, gold looking at it from another, and lastly black. It's all how you angle it!




Here's it looking more gold


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> for some reason these look like they've been strassed with eyeballs lol



  They do!


----------



## heychar

Dianabanana12 said:


> Its ugly right lol!! Its just weird and strange looking, and I like daffy and LOVE highness .... hmm



I quite like it, I'd rather the shameless over the Daffy as I think it would appear less chunky on my legs!


----------



## heychar

Double post!


----------



## heychar

Munchiegirl said:


> I just ordered a pair and it's a really beautiful shoe. It's silver looking at it from one angle, gold looking at it from another, and lastly black. It's all how you angle it!
> 
> View attachment 1775511
> 
> 
> Here's it looking more gold



Gorgeous! You see my eyes saw the Leo spots the other way around! I saw silvery spots on a black background but it's the reverse


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Daffy had sex with highness



And made an ugly child


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> And made an ugly child


You are too much Jamidee!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

heychar said:


> Gorgeous! You see my eyes saw the Leo spots the other way around! I saw silvery spots on a black background but it's the reverse


I love those leopard print.


----------



## AEGIS

dirtyaddiction said:


> for some reason these look like they've been strassed with eyeballs lol




let's not wish that eyeball shoe back upon us!


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know who will be getting the Pigalle red spikes in the 100 or 120? I prefer the 100mm though! TIA!


----------



## heiress-ox

Louboufan said:


> Does anyone know who will be getting the Pigalle red spikes in the 100 or 120? I prefer the 100mm though! TIA!



i saw the 120 i believe at the louboutin concession in selfridges, but that was about a month ago now.


----------



## 318Platinum

Louboufan said:


> Does anyone know who will be getting the Pigalle red spikes in the 100 or 120? I prefer the 100mm though! TIA!



I believe Horatio will get both 120 and 100. It may have already come out, but I was on wait list and I haven't received a call, which is usual. Check with them to see if it has arrived. Good luck!


----------



## Louboufan

heiress-ox said:


> i saw the 120 i believe at the louboutin concession in selfridges, but that was about a month ago now.


Thank you!


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> I believe Horatio will get both 120 and 100. It may have already come out, but I was on wait list and I haven't received a call, which is usual. Check with them to see if it has arrived. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

anyone with actual photo of lady peep navy python crystal?
shud i go for it?


----------



## candi_s

WingNut said:


> These are available on the NAP site....I ordered them in a 37.5 and they are ridiculously comfortable, but too big so they went back (trying in a 37).
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on them? did a search but not previously mentioned. I'm trying to decide if they are worth the investment (only because I've been on a bit of a binge lately.....)
> 
> Sorry I am unable to upload pictures: Here is the link:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198674
> 
> They are the Chiarana.
> 
> Thanks!


 
hi wingnut,

did the half size down work for you? I ordered mine in 36.5 (my normal size) and I think I may need a full size down, but I don't want to keep returning from Australia to UK if I can avoid it!!!

TIA


----------



## 318Platinum

Has anyone received the Lady Daf Perche Soleil yet?? Would love to see a reveal+Mods!!


----------



## WingNut

candi_s said:


> hi wingnut,
> 
> did the half size down work for you? I ordered mine in 36.5 (my normal size) and I think I may need a full size down, but I don't want to keep returning from Australia to UK if I can avoid it!!!
> 
> TIA



Hi candi_s....they actually did fit very well, but I didn't like the way they looked on me with the fabric/stitching. So I returned them...


----------



## sakura

ilovecocohanel said:


> anyone with actual photo of lady peep navy python crystal?
> shud i go for it?



*Alice1979* posted some pics in the New CLs Fall 2012: Pics ONLY thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-only-no-chatting-754552-2.html#post22300043


----------



## VernisLUV

318Platinum - Is that the Cinderella Shoes!!???


----------



## bobobob

VernisLUV said:


> 318Platinum - Is that the Cinderella Shoes!!???


 
Yes


----------



## VernisLUV

It's so pretty!!!!  I wonder how much they cost....


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I read the Cinderella shoes will not be for sale. There will be a giveaway for them!?!


----------



## Dessye

LizzielovesCL said:


> I read the Cinderella shoes will not be for sale. There will be a giveaway for them!?!


 
Yes.  Apparently a contest only in the US.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Yes.  Apparently a contest only in the US.



sigh--the shoe will probably only be in a size 36 or 37.


----------



## shoe_luvr

I read they were making 20 pairs so perhaps a full size run?



AEGIS said:


> sigh--the shoe will probably only be in a size 36 or 37.


----------



## candi_s

WingNut said:


> Hi candi_s....they actually did fit very well, but I didn't like the way they looked on me with the fabric/stitching. So I returned them...



thanks WingNut. here goes size 35.5.. sorry to hear it didnt work out for you.. more budget for the next one i guess


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Has anyone received the Lady Daf Perche Soleil yet?? Would love to see a reveal+Mods!!



Can you post mod pics of your Cinderella shoes !?


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> Can you post mod pics of your Cinderella shoes !?



Ahh nvm. I read above!


----------



## 318Platinum

VernisLUV said:


> 318Platinum - Is that the Cinderella Shoes!!???





jamidee said:


> Can you post mod pics of your Cinderella shoes !?





jamidee said:


> Ahh nvm. I read above!



*Vernis*, yup. I was really lost as to why butterflies are on the shoe as well, but whatever. I read an article with Louboutin explaining why he didn't go with glass, lucite or any other plastic/glass material, which made sense.

*Jamidee*, they're not bad, but a LOT of women were setting themselves up for big disappointment when they started to envision what it could or should look like. I think I like it a little more than everyone else because I heard that he was doing a shoe based on Cinderella, and left it at that. I just decided to not think about it until he revealed it. I wouldn't buy it and I won't get it or win it (as i'm sure it will not come in my size), but it is still a pretty concept.  Plus, you already know if I had this, you all would be the FIRST to know and have Mods!


----------



## lovely64

I´ve only had CL boots, never shoes. Not too long ago a CL boutique opened in Copenhagen which is fairly close to me even if I live in a different country.


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> *Vernis*, yup. I was really lost as to why butterflies are on the shoe as well, but whatever. I read an article with Louboutin explaining why he didn't go with glass, lucite or any other plastic/glass material, which made sense.
> 
> *Jamidee*, they're not bad, but a LOT of women were setting themselves up for big disappointment when they started to envision what it could or should look like. I think I like it a little more than everyone else because I heard that he was doing a shoe based on Cinderella, and left it at that. I just decided to not think about it until he revealed it. I wouldn't buy it and I won't get it or win it (as i'm sure it will not come in my size), but it is still a pretty concept.  Plus, you already know if I had this, you all would be the FIRST to know and have Mods!



Can you post a link to the article I would love to read it!


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Can you post a link to the article I would love to read it!



Surely, Boo!  http://www.app.com/usatoday/article/56021950?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|NJLIFE|p


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> Surely, Boo!  http://www.app.com/usatoday/article/56021950?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|NJLIFE|p



Thank you 

So he's giving away 20 pairs worldwide! wonder what the contest will be about


----------



## 318Platinum

A few Instagram pics! I cropped them for better view. Not sure what to make of these new styles. Finally get to see the strassed studded spiked Highness. It had to be ring strass, huh? Would hate to see the price tag. Thoughts?


----------



## Hipployta

The price on these will be hideous...I do not even want to know 



318Platinum said:


> A few Instagram pics! I cropped them for better view. Not sure what to make of these new styles. Finally get to see the strassed studded spiked Highness. It had to be ring strass, huh? Would hate to see the price tag. Thoughts?


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:
			
		

> The price on these will be hideous...I do not even want to know



Exactly! For all of the styles!


----------



## Hipployta

318Platinum said:


> Exactly! For all of the styles!



Basically...

I want to know how to win the Cinderella shoe though LOL 

Feeling good that the only shoes I want from the season are silver spikes Louis sneakers, Pigelle flats, and black calf leather Lady Peeps.  All older classics...


----------



## Dessye

Meh, not really liking the new Highness variations...  HOWEVER, if he does a Highness version of the original bridget in nude tulle/lace/white python....I'M ALL OVER IT!


----------



## dbeth

318Platinum said:


> A few Instagram pics! I cropped them for better view. Not sure what to make of these new styles. Finally get to see the strassed studded spiked Highness. It had to be ring strass, huh? Would hate to see the price tag. Thoughts?



Thanks for the eye candy Platinum! Wow, the strassed & spiked Highness!!   I don't want to know the price either.


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Meh, not really liking the new Highness variations...  HOWEVER, if he does a Highness version of the original bridget in nude tulle/lace/white python....I'M ALL OVER IT!


I think that the spiked highness looks cheap. It just doesnt look right to me.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

peeptoe said:
			
		

> i think that the spiked highness looks cheap. It just doesnt look right to me.



ita


----------



## bougainvillier

PeepToe said:


> I think that the spiked highness looks cheap. It just doesnt look right to me.



I think something is wrong with the strass... looks cheap


----------



## bougainvillier

Does anyone know if there is anything coming with RED EEL this fall? My SA told me there is Pivoine Python Lady Peep but nothing in RED EEL... I am so bumped that I missed the red eel lady peep last fall (haven't started my collection yet back then) I think I would kill for a pair of RED EEL Very Prive now!


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> A few Instagram pics! I cropped them for better view. Not sure what to make of these new styles. Finally get to see the strassed studded spiked Highness. It had to be ring strass, huh? Would hate to see the price tag. Thoughts?



So ok I clearly can not swear on here! LOVE those Highness    would prefer regular strass though! Not feeling that eyeball looking stuff! ..and im loving the nude higness boot thingys 

Black spikes on black patent Highness would be my dream shoe


----------



## anniethecat

Something looks funky with the strass on that Highness...it's like the crystals are spaced too far apart.


----------



## VernisLUV

^^^ ITA!!!! Maybe that's why it looks cheap!!!
Ladies here who do DIY strassing can do sooo much better job I feel... hahahha..


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

Has anyone here seen the "vintage patent" on the US CL site? it looks like a trash bag : ( I was going to pre order and then... well.. Nope


----------



## Louboufan

PeepToe said:


> I think that the spiked highness looks cheap. It just doesnt look right to me.


I agree that it looks weird.


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> Thank you
> 
> So he's giving away 20 pairs worldwide! wonder what the contest will be about


Yea, only one in the US. though...


----------



## jamidee

PeepToe said:


> I think that the spiked highness looks cheap. It just doesnt look right to me.


 I don't like it at all. My favorite shoe in this is the Pigalle version... Adds just the right amount of class to all busyness.


----------



## jamidee

Is that watersnake (Black and white) on the bianca in post 11# in the fall 2012 pics?! I am in lurrvvee!!


----------



## jamidee

ok ok ok has anyone checked out the pics lately? HAVE YOU SEEN THE CIRCUIT BOARD DAF BOOTY!??!  I'm really thinking Louboutin needs a vacay so he can regroup and be re inspired.... A CIRCUIT BOARD DAF.... yea, that's fo real.


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> I think that the spiked highness looks cheap. It just doesnt look right to me.


 
Yeah, that's kind of the way I feel about all the ring strass styles.  I'm just not lovin' it


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> A few Instagram pics! I cropped them for better view. Not sure what to make of these new styles. Finally get to see the strassed studded spiked Highness. It had to be ring strass, huh? Would hate to see the price tag. Thoughts?



What the hell is with all the ring strass! It looks worse every time I see it. I was hoping it was a single season thing... Wishful thinking. That highness with ring strass and spikes is severely unfortunate.


----------



## AEGIS

ring strass is beautiful irl


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> ok ok ok has anyone checked out the pics lately? HAVE YOU SEEN THE CIRCUIT BOARD DAF BOOTY!??!  I'm really thinking Louboutin needs a vacay so he can regroup and be re inspired.... A CIRCUIT BOARD DAF.... yea, that's fo real.





i thought it was cute. the dh is an enginer


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i thought it was cute. the dh is an enginer


yea, only two serious dbfs have been electrical engineers, but still not diggin it. It's just... bleh. weird. But, I also hate the daf... so that could be a contributing factor. But, who knows how I'll feel later when I start seeing mod pics.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> yea, only two serious dbfs have been electrical engineers, but still not diggin it. It's just... bleh. weird. But, I also hate the daf... so that could be a contributing factor. But, who knows how I'll feel later when I start seeing mod pics.



oh i would never buy it! but it made me smile


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> ring strass is beautiful irl




Agree with this! But I still like the regular strass better.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> ring strass is beautiful irl



was just about to write this! i was beginning to think i was the only one who thought they are actually very pretty IRL.. pictures do them no justice.


----------



## IsisI

bougainvillier said:


> I think something is wrong with the strass... looks cheap


 
I was thinking the same thing but afraid to say it...


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

PeepToe said:
			
		

> I think that the spiked highness looks cheap. It just doesnt look right to me.



Totally agree. It looks like something you'd see on ioffer or something


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> was just about to write this! i was beginning to think i was the only one who thought they are actually very pretty IRL.. pictures do them no justice.



Irl they are gorgeous , shockingly so. In pics the eyeball qualities come out :weird:


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Irl they are gorgeous , shockingly so. In pics the eyeball qualities come out :weird:




right..you don't notice the ring irl. or at least i didnt. i was overwhelmed by sparkle


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What the hell is with all the ring strass! It looks worse every time I see it. I was hoping it was a single season thing... Wishful thinking. That highness with ring strass and spikes is severely unfortunate.



Maybe it is his answer to all the DIYers out there? That is my initial thought as to why he is doing this. To distinguish himself from the DIYs. I have nothing against DIY, as I want to do it myself soon, but that is just my guess. He should just stick to regular, beautiful, timeless Strass. :heat:

BTW, I saw the ring strass IRL, and I do agree, I actually like it in person, but in pics, it is the complete opposite! However, I still prefer the classic strass. I would still get the ring strass, though if the price was right, ;-D


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> ok ok ok has anyone checked out the pics lately? HAVE YOU SEEN THE CIRCUIT BOARD DAF BOOTY!??!  I'm really thinking Louboutin needs a vacay so he can regroup and be re inspired.... A CIRCUIT BOARD DAF.... yea, that's fo real.



Is that what it is? I initially thought that it was Circuit Board print as well, but someone told me that it was the NYC subway map? I didn't go back to check out if it was a map or not, but thats what I heard.


----------



## GrRoxy

318Platinum said:


> Is that what it is? I initially thought that it was Circuit Board print as well, but someone told me that it was the NYC subway map? I didn't go back to check out if it was a map or not, but thats what I heard.



It looks like circuit board imo


----------



## Syams

here u go ladies...loving em.


----------



## amd_tan

Syams said:


> here u go ladies...loving em.



This is gorgeous! Mod pics please


----------



## Syams

amd_tan said:


> This is gorgeous! Mod pics please



haha..will do when i have the time. shy with the camera. not good at posing. will do no justice to CLs.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Maybe it is his answer to all the DIYers out there? That is my initial thought as to why he is doing this. To distinguish himself from the DIYs. I have nothing against DIY, as I want to do it myself soon, but that is just my guess. He should just stick to regular, beautiful, timeless Strass. :heat:
> 
> BTW, I saw the ring strass IRL, and I do agree, I actually like it in person, but in pics, it is the complete opposite! However, I still prefer the classic strass. I would still get the ring strass, though if the price was right, ;-D





can you not buy ring stress crystals?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

318Platinum said:


> *Maybe it is his answer to all the DIYers out there? That is my initial thought as to why he is doing this. To distinguish himself from the DIYs. *I have nothing against DIY, as I want to do it myself soon, but that is just my guess. He should just stick to regular, beautiful, timeless Strass. :heat:
> 
> BTW, I saw the ring strass IRL, and I do agree, I actually like it in person, but in pics, it is the complete opposite! However, I still prefer the classic strass. I would still get the ring strass, though if the price was right, ;-D



Ring strass can totally be DIY'd. These are strassed with rimmed flatback rhinestones


----------



## AEGIS

Syams said:


> here u go ladies...loving em.




beautiful!

decision: red pigalle spike and black pigalle spike must be mine this year.  do they make any of these in 100mm?


----------



## fumi

Syams said:


> here u go ladies...loving em.



So beautiful!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> beautiful!
> 
> decision: red pigalle spike and black pigalle spike must be mine this year.  do they make any of these in 100mm?



Both come in 100mm. I'm getting the red


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Syams said:
			
		

> here u go ladies...loving em.



OMG, these are beautiful. Love them!!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Ring strass can totally be DIY'd. These are strassed with rimmed flatback rhinestones



Yes, these can definitely be DIY recreated, and probably with better placement.


----------



## jamidee

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Ring strass can totally be DIY'd. These are strassed with rimmed flatback rhinestones



 hmmm I might make this happen soon then


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Both come in 100mm. I'm getting the red





the thing is i don't wear much red so i guess it will be the pop.  i do need to stop shopping.  the SO told me if I stopped for awhile my christmas present will be great....i am hoping CL spike great


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jamidee said:


> hmmm I might make this happen soon then



me too  I've fallen in love with the look of the jet ring strassed dafs


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, Jamidee!! I managed to find Mods of the "Circuit Board" daf booty and daffodile on Instagram. Thoughts? Also, i'm digging this Pigalle as well. Maybe I should look into getting it! ;-D


----------



## 318Platinum

GrRoxy said:


> It looks like circuit board imo





AEGIS said:


> can you not buy ring stress crystals?





dirtyaddiction said:


> Ring strass can totally be DIY'd. These are strassed with rimmed flatback rhinestones





Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Yes, these can definitely be DIY recreated, and probably with better placement.



*GrRoxy*, yeah, it does look like circuit board to me too! It's been a long time since I saw it, and someone mentioned that it was the subway map. Maybe they said it should have been one? I don't know, but to me, they look better on.

*AEGIS*, I figured you could, but I haven't seen anyone do it, so I assumed maybe you couldn't right now? 

*Dirty* and *Oaken*, Sounds like a plan, then. I would really like a ring strass Pigalle, or Daff! Like I said before, I haven't seen it done, that's why I guessed it couldn't or no one really wanted to, I guess. Does the strass come already with the rings, or would you have to purchase them separate and add them together?


----------



## PollyGal

Has anyone considered the Pigalle Flat studs in Anthracite?
I am picking up mine next week...


----------



## 318Platinum

PollyGal said:


> Has anyone considered the Pigalle Flat studs in Anthracite?
> I am picking up mine next week...



What does that look like and does it come in Pigalle 120???


----------



## PollyGal

Hi 318,

I am not sure about the 120, didn't see it in my local store in Ireland. Only picture I have of them is in this link to the shoes on the Neiman Marcus website.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Spikes-Flat-Flats/prod145900133/


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

318Platinum said:
			
		

> GrRoxy, yeah, it does look like circuit board to me too! It's been a long time since I saw it, and someone mentioned that it was the subway map. Maybe they said it should have been one? I don't know, but to me, they look better on.
> 
> AEGIS, I figured you could, but I haven't seen anyone do it, so I assumed maybe you couldn't right now?
> 
> Dirty and Oaken, Sounds like a plan, then. I would really like a ring strass Pigalle, or Daff! Like I said before, I haven't seen it done, that's why I guessed it couldn't or no one really wanted to, I guess. Does the strass come already with the rings, or would you have to purchase them separate and add them together?



They come pre-ringed. I'm 50/50 with the rings. Sometimes I like them and sometimes I don't. It really depends on the shoe they're on, I guess.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, Jamidee!! I managed to find Mods of the "Circuit Board" daf booty and daffodile on Instagram. Thoughts? Also, i'm digging this Pigalle as well. Maybe I should look into getting it! ;-D



Those Pigalle are TDF. sigh....


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, Jamidee!! I managed to find Mods of the "Circuit Board" daf booty and daffodile on Instagram. Thoughts? Also, i'm digging this Pigalle as well. Maybe I should look into getting it! ;-D



They have a mod shot of that pigalle in the runway thread.. It's gorgeous! 

Circuit daf? Not so much


----------



## AEGIS

i like the circuit clutch but i wouldn't spend more than $100 on it.  waaay too trendy


----------



## dirtyaddiction

318Platinum said:


> Okay, Jamidee!! I managed to find Mods of the "Circuit Board" daf booty and daffodile on Instagram. Thoughts? Also, i'm digging this Pigalle as well. Maybe I should look into getting it! ;-D



the circuit daf and clutch are TDF!


----------



## Hipployta

318Platinum said:


> Okay, Jamidee!! I managed to find Mods of the "Circuit Board" daf booty and daffodile on Instagram. Thoughts? Also, i'm digging this Pigalle as well. Maybe I should look into getting it! ;-D



Surprisingly I like the Daf version...but I'm a geek so it's expected . I never wear my dafs though so I hope for a lp version


----------



## Hipployta

PollyGal said:


> Has anyone considered the Pigalle Flat studs in Anthracite?
> I am picking up mine next week...



I want black leather not flannel but I'm considering it


----------



## PollyGal

Hipployta said:


> I want black leather not flannel but I'm considering it



The leather ones were my preference too, but I've missed out on them so many times I'm too afraid to let these go!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

The circuit daf looks about 63863838 times better than the boot IMO but still... What is the point of this shoe seriously?! I always think of CLs as an investment and I'm not investing in looking like a half- finished cyborg

The ring strass pigalle is absolutely stunning- the pics in the celebs thread make me consider paying my first retail price for a CL  but what's the price point anyone know?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

loubiwhirl_ said:


> the circuit daf looks about 63863838 times better than the boot imo but still... What is the point of this shoe seriously?! I always think of cls as an investment and i'm not investing in looking like a half- finished cyborg
> 
> the ring strass pigalle is absolutely stunning- the pics in the celebs thread make me consider paying my first retail price for a cl  But what's the price point anyone know?



$3395


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:


> Surprisingly I like the Daf version...but I'm a geek so it's expected . I never wear my dafs though so I hope for a lp version



I know, I actually like them both after seeing them on. If I had the money and had all the shoes that I initially wanted, I would probably get these! It's different, and I'm feeling it!


----------



## Elise499

New from the Fall 2012 collection 






(c) mymanybags.blogspot.com


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> Okay, Jamidee!! I managed to find Mods of the "Circuit Board" daf booty and daffodile on Instagram. Thoughts? Also, i'm digging this Pigalle as well. Maybe I should look into getting it! ;-D


I like the Daffodile circuit board.


----------



## jamidee

I know we've seen a lot of these before but here are more Instagram pics of some of the new styles


----------



## jamidee

Also, are these new? And that last pic is pissing me off... Those are obviously fakes. And louboutinista pic of the week :yuck:


----------



## jamidee

And another of the Cinderella shoes


----------



## VernisLUV

Just showed up on NM! I think it's pretty! Price seems good too..

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...2&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat5130731


----------



## xlovely

Jenny Tartan sling on NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198667


----------



## xlovely

VernisLUV said:


> Just showed up on NM! I think it's pretty! Price seems good too..
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...2&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat5130731


 

This shoe isn't my style but wow is that a good price for a Loubie exotic!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

xlovely said:


> This shoe isn't my style but wow is that a good price for a Loubie exotic!


It is a good price for exotics!


----------



## VernisLUV

I wish I can wear styles like these...but my fat feet won't allow me to! Grr!


----------



## xlovely

VernisLUV said:


> I wish I can wear styles like these...but my fat feet won't allow me to! Grr!


 
I have fat feet too so those pretty strappy like things look horrible on me!


----------



## VernisLUV

xlovely said:
			
		

> I have fat feet too so those pretty strappy like things look horrible on me!



Lolol!! I feel your pain, sista!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> I know we've seen a lot of these before but here are more Instagram pics of some of the new styles
> 
> View attachment 1788602



Damn!!! Those Black matte exotic Daffodiles are insane. Any info on these? Name? Price? Where they are available?


----------



## bellezza

VernisLUV said:


> Just showed up on NM! I think it's pretty! Price seems good too..
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...2&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat5130731



Wow, either that's a typo, or a shoe we should all buy! That's definitely a reasonable price.


----------



## 318Platinum

Here's an Instagram pic of the Stardust Daf Booty I was talking about a couple months ago! Thoughts?


----------



## VernisLUV

bellezza said:
			
		

> Wow, either that's a typo, or a shoe we should all buy! That's definitely a reasonable price.



I'm crossing my fingers that it's not a typo!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Damn!!! Those Black matte exotic Daffodiles are insane. Any info on these? Name? Price? Where they are available?



those are not new season unfortunately...
they were available at Selfridges for this spring summer but think they are long sold out! too bad I love them too...


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> Also, are these new? And that last pic is pissing me off... Those are obviously fakes. And louboutinista pic of the week :yuck:
> 
> View attachment 1788618



OMG I saw those too !
those daff are so fake I feel sick


----------



## Syams

img4.hostingpics.net/pics/365648774.png

new style?? if it is I'm loving them and definitely getting them!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Also, are these new? And that last pic is pissing me off... Those are obviously fakes. And louboutinista pic of the week :yuck:
> 
> View attachment 1788617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788618



she had fake lady peep mix last week.  i said i don't think they're real and she was like i think they are...guess she knew the girl who insisted she got them at Horatio.  i was like "bish bye." those are fake which is whatever, but don't it on instagram trying to stunt. eww


----------



## Louboufan

AEGIS said:


> she had fake lady peep mix last week.  i said i don't think they're real and she was like i think they are...guess she knew the girl who insisted she got them at Horatio.  i was like "bish bye." those are fake which is whatever, but don't it on instagram trying to stunt. eww


Lol, Aegis!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> Also, are these new? And that last pic is pissing me off... Those are obviously fakes. And louboutinista pic of the week :yuck:
> 
> View attachment 1788617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788618


Looks totally fake. They look more like YSL tribtoos with a thicker platform.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> she had fake lady peep mix last week.  i said i don't think they're real and she was like i think they are...guess she knew the girl who insisted she got them at Horatio.  i was like "bish bye." those are fake which is whatever, but don't it on instagram trying to stunt. eww



girl i saw that, i didn't know it was you who called her out, that whole feed & her trying to defend herself saying they were from horatio was just too funny :giggles:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ladies,

I saw these on an upper end Japanese magazine today with a note saying its CL.
Are these a new style?  I have not seen them in the lookbook for 2012 FW.

They are gorgy and would want, want, WANT!!!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> girl i saw that, i didn't know it was you who called her out, that whole feed & her trying to defend herself saying they were from horatio was just too funny :giggles:





i was the first person to say i didn't think they were real...and i was nice about it.  she got in an instagram war with someone else.  i just rolled me eyes. instagram is the devil lol


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i was the first person to say i didn't think they were real...and i was nice about it.  she got in an instagram war with someone else.  i just rolled me eyes. instagram is the devil lol



Hunni, I see so many fakes on IG, I just don't even comment anymore. Let it be know though, if I catch that tail in the streets in fakes, I will call you out! They do look fake, but maybe she doesn't know that they are?


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Hunni, I see so many fakes on IG, I just don't even comment anymore. Let it be know though, if I catch that tail in the streets in fakes, I will call you out! They do look fake, but maybe she doesn't know that they are?



usually i'd give the benefit of the doubt but she must know that they're fake since she said she personally purchased them from the horatio boutique!


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> usually i'd give the benefit of the doubt but she must know that they're fake since she said she personally purchased them from the horatio boutique!



Yeah, you are right! I just saw her with a pair of fake black patent whatevers with a red sole and she called them Louboutins, so at this point, she's DONE! I came across that VM pic and a couple other shots of it before and it was instantly questionable to me. SMH and she and others are calling people "haters" and such! Yeah, we spend $1,500-$3,500 a pair on authentic Loubies just to turn around and "hate" on a pair of $150-$200 fakes? Laughable! 

Back on topic, what do you all think of that Stardust Daf Booty I posted eariler?


----------



## Elise499

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I saw these on an upper end Japanese magazine today with a note saying its CL.
> Are these a new style?  I have not seen them in the lookbook for 2012 FW.
> 
> They are gorgy and would want, want, WANT!!!



These are the T-Piga from the FW2012 collection


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, you are right! I just saw her with a pair of fake black patent whatevers with a red sole and she called them Louboutins, so at this point, she's DONE! I came across that VM pic and a couple other shots of it before and it was instantly questionable to me. SMH and she and others are calling people "haters" and such! Yeah, we spend $1,500-$3,500 a pair on authentic Loubies just to turn around and "hate" on a pair of $150-$200 fakes? Laughable!
> 
> Back on topic, what do you all think of that Stardust Daf Booty I posted eariler?





lol she certainly was calling people haters....like what?! girl bye. and that's when i realized she was basic and scrolled onto the next picture.

i saw someone who must be my shoe twin on there.  they posted pics of their maggies and magos and i had every pair they did.  i just have one extra maggie than they.


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Here's an Instagram pic of the Stardust Daf Booty I was talking about a couple months ago! Thoughts?



These look amazing!  I am a huge lover of lace, and the crystals paired with the lace is just icing on the cake. I'm not even a fan of Daff styles on me, but I could totally see myself wearing these if they were within my budget!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I saw these on an upper end Japanese magazine today with a note saying its CL.
> Are these a new style?  I have not seen them in the lookbook for 2012 FW.
> 
> They are gorgy and would want, want, WANT!!!



Here's another picture of the T-Piga that I like:


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> girl i saw that, i didn't know it was you who called her out, that whole feed & her trying to defend herself saying they were from horatio was just too funny :giggles:



I wish I would have seen this!  go aegis!


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, you are right! I just saw her with a pair of fake black patent whatevers with a red sole and she called them Louboutins, so at this point, she's DONE! I came across that VM pic and a couple other shots of it before and it was instantly questionable to me. SMH and she and others are calling people "haters" and such! Yeah, we spend $1,500-$3,500 a pair on authentic Loubies just to turn around and "hate" on a pair of $150-$200 fakes? Laughable!
> 
> Back on topic, what do you all think of that Stardust Daf Booty I posted eariler?


 
Not a fan of the Daf Booty, but those looked amazing!  I would look like Frankenstien in them so if you get them i can live vicariously thru you!


----------



## anniethecat

fumi said:


> Here's another picture of the T-Piga that I like:


 
I like these!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Here's another picture of the T-Piga that I like:


Wow!  That is so sexy!!!
Thank you for the photo!  Wonder how the size runs.
If any comes into Japan, they would be 100s and I prefer/want 120s!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Elise499 said:


> These are the T-Piga from the FW2012 collection


Thank you so much for posting!
Now I am out on the hunt!


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Wow!  That is so sexy!!!
> Thank you for the photo!  Wonder how the size runs.
> If any comes into Japan, they would be 100s and I prefer/want 120s!!!



Probably like pigalle? I can't decide how I feel about these...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Here's another picture of the T-Piga that I like:



Dear Fumi

Are these from a different season coz the strap looks different from this year's T-Piga???  The one you posted looks like its easier to walk in.


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Dear Fumi
> 
> Are these from a different season coz the strap looks different from this year's T-Piga???  The one you posted looks like its easier to walk in.



Fumi s doesn't look like it has a strap on the back?


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Fumi
> 
> Are these from a different season coz the strap looks different from this year's T-Piga???  The one you posted looks like its easier to walk in.



I found the image when I googled for T-piga. Also, there's a picture of Dita von Teese wearing the black version and they were labeled as T-piga. As for the season, I assumed since they're new that they were the current or upcoming season... Sorry, I'm not really an expert on which shoes are from which seasons 

http://shoerazzi.com/dita-von-teese-in-christian-louboutin-5/

Edit: I read that both the black and gold versions are part of Fall 2012 collection


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> Fumi s doesn't look like it has a strap on the back?



If you look at Fumi's pic, it has a strap on the side where the gold T-Piga only has a strap going up behind the heel.  I hope I described it well enough?

Fumi's style looks more walkable where the gold one looks sexier maybe???

Sorry for posting the same photo over and over.  I feel like an idiot!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> I found the image when I googled for T-piga. Also, there's a picture of Dita von Teese wearing the black version and they were labeled as T-piga. As for the season, I assumed since they're new that they were the current or upcoming season... Sorry, I'm not really an expert on which shoes are from which seasons
> 
> http://shoerazzi.com/dita-von-teese-in-christian-louboutin-5/
> 
> Edit: I read that both the black and gold versions are part of Fall 2012 collection


Thank you Fumi!

I saw Dita wearing them as well and I think the pair she is wearing is cupped at the heel if you look closely.

I am not an expert on the years either

I always prefer 120s, but the gold one which is supposedly 2012 FW looks impossible to walk in being too wobbly with just one strap going up behind the heel perhaps?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> I like these!


Me too!

Might have to compromise getting 100s with that strap in the back looking too unstable.
Mega accident prone


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> If you look at Fumi's pic, it has a strap on the side where the gold T-Piga only has a strap going up behind the heel.  I hope I described it well enough?
> 
> Fumi's style looks more walkable where the gold one looks sexier maybe???
> 
> Sorry for posting the same photo over and over.  I feel like an idiot!



No I noticed the same thing


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> I found the image when I googled for T-piga. Also, there's a picture of Dita von Teese wearing the black version and they were labeled as T-piga. As for the season, I assumed since they're new that they were the current or upcoming season... Sorry, I'm not really an expert on which shoes are from which seasons
> 
> http://shoerazzi.com/dita-von-teese-in-christian-louboutin-5/
> 
> Edit: I read that both the black and gold versions are part of Fall 2012 collection


Thank you Fumi for the intel!
Im hoping I end up not liking these coz Im trying to behave this season!!!


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Might have to compromise getting 100s with that strap in the back looking too unstable.
> Mega accident prone


 
Yep me too...I tlike to think of it as testing gravity every once in a while


----------



## JetSetGo!

jamidee said:


> Also, are these new? And that last pic is pissing me off... Those are obviously fakes. And louboutinista pic of the week :yuck:
> 
> View attachment 1788617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788618





PetitColibri said:


> OMG I saw those too !
> those daff are so fake I feel sick





AEGIS said:


> she had fake lady peep mix last week.  i said i don't think they're real and she was like i think they are...guess she knew the girl who insisted she got them at Horatio.  i was like "bish bye." those are fake which is whatever, but don't it on instagram trying to stunt. eww





Louboufan said:


> Looks totally fake. They look more like YSL tribtoos with a thicker platform.





heiress-ox said:


> girl i saw that, i didn't know it was you who called her out, that whole feed & her trying to defend herself saying they were from horatio was just too funny :giggles:





AEGIS said:


> i was the first person to say i didn't think they were real...and i was nice about it.  she got in an instagram war with someone else.  i just rolled me eyes. instagram is the devil lol





318Platinum said:


> Hunni, I see so many fakes on IG, I just don't even comment anymore. Let it be know though, if I catch that tail in the streets in fakes, I will call you out! They do look fake, but maybe she doesn't know that they are?





heiress-ox said:


> usually i'd give the benefit of the doubt but she must know that they're fake since she said she personally purchased them from the horatio boutique!





318Platinum said:


> Yeah, you are right! I just saw her with a pair of fake black patent whatevers with a red sole and she called them Louboutins, so at this point, she's DONE! I came across that VM pic and a couple other shots of it before and it was instantly questionable to me. SMH and she and others are calling people "haters" and such! Yeah, we spend $1,500-$3,500 a pair on authentic Loubies just to turn around and "hate" on a pair of $150-$200 fakes? Laughable!
> 
> Back on topic, what do you all think of that Stardust Daf Booty I posted eariler?





AEGIS said:


> lol she certainly was calling people haters....like what?! girl bye. and that's when i realized she was basic and scrolled onto the next picture.
> 
> i saw someone who must be my shoe twin on there.  they posted pics of their maggies and magos and i had every pair they did.  i just have one extra maggie than they.



*This is all off-topic. Please be more mindful. We have a chat thread, a fakes thread and other places where this would be appropriate - but it's not here.*


----------



## Elise499

fumi said:


> I found the image when I googled for T-piga. Also, there's a picture of Dita von Teese wearing the black version and they were labeled as T-piga. As for the season, I assumed since they're new that they were the current or upcoming season... Sorry, I'm not really an expert on which shoes are from which seasons
> 
> http://shoerazzi.com/dita-von-teese-in-christian-louboutin-5/
> 
> Edit: I read that both the black and gold versions are part of Fall 2012 collection





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you look at Fumi's pic, it has a strap on the side where the gold T-Piga only has a strap going up behind the heel.  I hope I described it well enough?
> 
> Fumi's style looks more walkable where the gold one looks sexier maybe???
> 
> Sorry for posting the same photo over and over.  I feel like an idiot!





fumi said:


> Here's another picture of the T-Piga that I like:




These are the Coccinelle.






They are from an older collection, the buckle and the straps are different


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Elise499 said:


> These are the Coccinelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are from an older collection, the buckle and the straps are different


Ooooo you smart girl Elise 499:kiss:

Thank you so much!!!  Off to the search!!!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Here's another picture of the T-Piga that I like:



These are kindof hot!!


----------



## Dessye

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you Fumi!
> 
> I saw Dita wearing them as well and I think the pair she is wearing is cupped at the heel if you look closely.
> 
> I am not an expert on the years either
> 
> I always prefer 120s, but the gold one which is supposedly 2012 FW looks impossible to walk in being too wobbly with just one strap going up behind the heel perhaps?



Yeah, I agree with you.  That T-Piga looks treacherous


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> These are kindof hot!!


Yea, I'm on the fence about them... can't decide how I feel.


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay ladies! Another IG pic! I actually don't think this is bad at all! I know it is overpriced (everything are these days), but I still like what I see. Thoughts?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Okay ladies! Another IG pic! I actually don't think this is bad at all! I know it is overpriced (everything are these days), but I still like what I see. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1792328



I really like them! They are original, but, as you say, they are overpriced....


----------



## anjali

Does anyone know where I can get the nude lady daf? Madison sold out and they said they are the only boutique to receive them this season. Does anyone know if any of the department stores will be getting them?


----------



## heiress-ox

These are the new Cameo Rose Patent Pigalle 120 & Rolando 120.. 

i actually really like the colour, it's almost a coral-ish pink - it'd make a great lipstick.  i heard talk before that the Banane 140 will be coming in Cameo Rose suede, if it's true i'll be all over that shoe like white on rice - i think i'd prefer the colour in a suede finish as opposed to patent!


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> These are the new Cameo Rose Patent Pigalle 120 & Rolando 120..
> 
> i actually really like the colour, it's almost a coral-ish pink - it'd make a great lipstick.  i heard talk before that the Banane 140 will be coming in Cameo Rose suede, if it's true i'll be all over that shoe like white on rice - i think i'd prefer the colour in a suede finish as opposed to patent!



This Pigalle is everything!! I wanted the suede Cameo rose Daf, but it didn't come in my size! :town: I would wear either. Patent or Suede


----------



## sakura23

^^ oh lovely. I wonder if they will bring the rose pigalle out in 100mm.


----------



## LisaMarie24

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> These are the new Cameo Rose Patent Pigalle 120 & Rolando 120..
> 
> i actually really like the colour, it's almost a coral-ish pink - it'd make a great lipstick.  i heard talk before that the Banane 140 will be coming in Cameo Rose suede, if it's true i'll be all over that shoe like white on rice - i think i'd prefer the colour in a suede finish as opposed to patent!



These are beautiful!!! I love these shoes.


----------



## ouija board

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> These are the new Cameo Rose Patent Pigalle 120 & Rolando 120..
> 
> i actually really like the colour, it's almost a coral-ish pink - it'd make a great lipstick.  i heard talk before that the Banane 140 will be coming in Cameo Rose suede, if it's true i'll be all over that shoe like white on rice - i think i'd prefer the colour in a suede finish as opposed to patent!



I loooove this color! I got the Rolandos in cameo rose patent from the online store, but they were excruciatingly narrow, so they went back  Now I'm on the waitlist for the Pigalle 120s at the Madison store, and fingers are crossed that this means they will arrive soon!


----------



## sammix3

heiress-ox said:


> These are the new Cameo Rose Patent Pigalle 120 & Rolando 120..
> 
> i actually really like the colour, it's almost a coral-ish pink - it'd make a great lipstick.  i heard talk before that the Banane 140 will be coming in Cameo Rose suede, if it's true i'll be all over that shoe like white on rice - i think i'd prefer the colour in a suede finish as opposed to patent!



Thanks for the pics! Any idea what other styles this color might come in? So far I know suede Ron Ron and daf. I'm hoping for something in 100mm - 120mm


----------



## Alice1979

anjali said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the nude lady daf? Madison sold out and they said they are the only boutique to receive them this season. Does anyone know if any of the department stores will be getting them?



I don't know what size you need, but Footcandy has them:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/LADY-DAF-KID!LOU/CHRISTIAN+LOUBOUTIN+-+LADY-DAF-KID


----------



## dbeth

318Platinum said:


> This Pigalle is everything!! I wanted the suede Cameo rose Daf, but it didn't come in my size! :town: I would wear either. Patent or Suede




Isn't it?!   I don't know which to get.... This or the suede banane! 




heiress-ox said:


> These are the new Cameo Rose Patent Pigalle 120 & Rolando 120..
> 
> i actually really like the colour, it's almost a coral-ish pink - it'd make a great lipstick.  i heard talk before that the Banane 140 will be coming in Cameo Rose suede, if it's true i'll be all over that shoe like white on rice - i think i'd prefer the colour in a suede finish as opposed to patent!



Thank u for the gorgeous eye candy!!  Gahhhh! I'm stuck between the patent Pigalle & suede banane.


----------



## BattyBugs

It seems all I do is work and sleep, so I have not kept up with the new styles. Not to mention that I am outside, walking 6-8 miles a day and over 10 miles on Daturdays. Not conducive to CL wearing.


----------



## anjali

Alice1979 said:
			
		

> I don't know what size you need, but Footcandy has them:
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/LADY-DAF-KID!LOU/CHRISTIAN+LOUBOUTIN+-+LADY-DAF-KID



Thank you so much. I'm gonna call them first thing in the morning!


----------



## malecka

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics! Any idea what other styles this color might come in? So far I know suede Ron Ron and daf. I'm hoping for something in 100mm - 120mm



I bought Fifi 100 patent in Cameo Rose. Haven't seen in suede.


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:
			
		

> Thank you so much. I'm gonna call them first thing in the morning!



Oooooh, girl they have my size too! Is this overseas? Wait, if it's kid leather, im out! Too much creasing for me!


----------



## rock_girl

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Oooooh, girl they have my size too! Is this overseas? Wait, if it's kid leather, im out! Too much creasing for me!



Footcandy is based in CA.


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> Okay ladies! Another IG pic! I actually don't think this is bad at all! I know it is overpriced (everything are these days), but I still like what I see. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1792328


These are nice!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Oooooh, girl they have my size too! Is this overseas? Wait, if it's kid leather, im out! Too much creasing for me!



No it's not overseas! It's in California. I don't even know what leather it is but I have been wanting them since they came out last year so I dont even care haha. They are on the way to me now so I will let u know


----------



## qtcoco

candi_s said:


> hi wingnut,
> 
> did the half size down work for you? I ordered mine in 36.5 (my normal size) and I think I may need a full size down, but I don't want to keep returning from Australia to UK if I can avoid it!!!
> 
> TIA


 
hi, just wondering how did your chiarana turned out?
i ordered in my true size 36, and i'm very nervous right now....


----------



## jamidee

I definitely want these! Purple glitter love me!


----------



## candi_s

qtcoco said:


> hi, just wondering how did your chiarana turned out?
> i ordered in my true size 36, and i'm very nervous right now....


 
hi qtcoco.. we'll find out soon enough! returned them to net-a-porter for a size down.. whole process took 10days and it's now on the way to me!

hope it fits and it looks good!!!

keep you posted


----------



## candi_s

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1796790
> 
> 
> I definitely want these! Purple glitter love me!


 
my heart just stopped beating for a sec!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, anyone knows if there is available the Pigalle flats in beige with nude spikes in Europe?


----------



## ElisaBr13

My SA from neimans just got these daffs in yesterday and they are pretty much sold out only sizes left are 37.5 and 40. Call Pierra at 954-296-6329.


----------



## qtcoco

candi_s said:


> hi qtcoco.. we'll find out soon enough! returned them to net-a-porter for a size down.. whole process took 10days and it's now on the way to me!
> 
> hope it fits and it looks good!!!
> 
> keep you posted


 
oh, so the true sz 36.5 you ordered was def too big? full size down?
 that means my 36 will be too big as well... it's still in transit.... nervous nervous


----------



## jamidee

What's the difference between a banane and a banana?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> What's the difference between a banane and a banana?



I feel like this has a punch line...


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I feel like this has a punch line...


HAHA it should, but it doesn't. I don't see the difference?


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> HAHA it should, but it doesn't. I don't see the difference?



Banana has a very thin vamp going over the toes. I have the lady indiana which is the same as the banana. Banana has the same style vamp as the lady peep so the portion over your toes is thicker.


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Banana has a very thin vamp going over the toes. I have the lady indiana which is the same as the banana. Banana has the same style vamp as the lady peep so the portion over your toes is thicker.


Ah, so banana is really hard to wear if you have thicker feet? Isn't that the problem with the bambou? the thin vamp? I just know I can't wear bambou, but I thought I could have sworn I heard something about this.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Ah, so banana is really hard to wear if you have thicker feet? Isn't that the problem with the bambou? the thin vamp? I just know I can't wear bambou, but I thought I could have sworn I heard something about this.



Isn't banane essentially lady peep on a 140 heel? That's what dbeth said I think.


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> Ah, so banana is really hard to wear if you have thicker feet? Isn't that the problem with the bambou? the thin vamp? I just know I can't wear bambou, but I thought I could have sworn I heard something about this.



Ah yes, bambou is the same vamp as banana. I don't know if I would say they're bad for thick feet. I mentioned my pet peeve with the thin vamp in my blog. It just exposes your toe lengths in their entirety and since I have mortons it bothers me. But I do find them comfy? I think the Bibi and bambou are hard to wear because of the thicker heel


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Ah yes, bambou is the same vamp as banana. I don't know if I would say they're bad for thick feet. I mentioned my pet peeve with the thin vamp in my blog. It just exposes your toe lengths in their entirety and since I have mortons it bothers me. But I do find them comfy? I think the Bibi and bambou are hard to wear because of the thicker heel


Bambou was just all kinds of wrong for my feet. I didn't know why but they did NOT fit well at all. Bibi I can wear perfectly. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1796790
> 
> 
> I definitely want these! Purple glitter love me!


 

I love these!!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

ElisaBr13 said:


> My SA from neimans just got these daffs in yesterday and they are pretty much sold out only sizes left are 37.5 and 40. Call Pierra at 954-296-6329.


 

Those are so beautiful


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:


> I love these!!!


 me too!


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, anyone knows if there is available the Pigalle flats in beige with nude spikes in Europe?



What size are you after?


----------



## bougainvillier

What do you gals think of these new LPs?


----------



## jamidee

There's something about a good platform that just makes a shoe so much sexier . The divinoche 120 just isn't nearly as hot. http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Lo...542,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes&index=2


----------



## jamidee

bougainvillier said:


> What do you gals think of these new LPs?


----------



## shoe_luvr

jamidee said:
			
		

> There's something about a good platform that just makes a shoe so much sexier . The divinoche 120 just isn't nearly as hot. http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Divinoche/501944542,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes&index=2



I'm also not feeling the $1495 price. This style reminds me of last years 8 mignons. That was 1095. 1495 for a non-exotic seems a bit high to me


----------



## jamidee

shoe_luvr said:


> I'm also not feeling the $1495 price. This style reminds me of last years 8 mignons. That was 1095. 1495 for a non-exotic seems a bit high to me


It does remind me of the 8mignons. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...cross-Platform-d-Orsay-Sandals/prod145770134/
This one I need though! I'm going to wait for sale and try to get them then  8mignons made the sale so I hope these will too


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bougainvillier said:


> What do you gals think of these new LPs?



I like it on the daffodile only..


----------



## heychar

bougainvillier said:


> What do you gals think of these new LPs?





dirtyaddiction said:


> I like it on the daffodile only..



I agree with dirtyaddiction


----------



## shoe_luvr

jamidee said:
			
		

> It does remind me of the 8mignons. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Divinoche-Crisscross-Platform-d-Orsay-Sandals/prod145770134/
> This one I need though! I'm going to wait for sale and try to get them then  8mignons made the sale so I hope these will too



Great minds think alike... I got mine last year @ 2nd cut. I predict that this will make the sale & at 2nd cut I definitely won't pass these up. They are very pretty. Just not 1495 pretty hee hee


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> What size are you after?



Size 38


----------



## AEGIS

shoe_luvr said:


> I'm also not feeling the $1495 price. This style reminds me of last years 8 mignons. That was 1095. 1495 for a non-exotic seems a bit high to me



that price is a joke.


----------



## AEGIS

bougainvillier said:


> What do you gals think of these new LPs?




it looks....stupid


----------



## GrRoxy

Did someone see/try/have Manon 120 kid? I like them but I have already enough paris which I don't wear at all...  So Im curious about comfort


----------



## bougainvillier

jamidee said:


>





dirtyaddiction said:


> I like it on the daffodile only..





heychar said:


> I agree with dirtyaddiction





AEGIS said:


> it looks....stupid



HAHAHA somehow it reminds me of transformers... :lolots: I know it's absurd but these shoes are absurd..
is this SUPPOSED to be NY subway maps?


----------



## jamidee

bougainvillier said:


> HAHAHA somehow it reminds me of transformers... :lolots: I know it's absurd but these shoes are absurd..
> is this SUPPOSED to be NY subway maps?



I think they are supposed to be exactly what they remind you of... the insides of a robot or circuit board... not cute... they actually bother me on some strange level... kind of like the santa fe maggie did.


----------



## shoe_luvr

jamidee said:
			
		

> I think they are supposed to be exactly what they remind you of... the insides of a robot or circuit board... not cute... they actually bother me on some strange level... kind of like the santa fe maggie did.



Lol I know what u mean. There was something about the Santa Fe Maggie that just wasn't quite right.


----------



## candi_s

qtcoco said:


> oh, so the true sz 36.5 you ordered was def too big? full size down?
> that means my 36 will be too big as well... it's still in transit.... nervous nervous


 
according to dhl i should get them tomorrow!

definitely TTS was too big! i could fit a whole pinkie in the back..


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> There's something about a good platform that just makes a shoe so much sexier . The divinoche 120 just isn't nearly as hot. http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Lo...542,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes&index=2


Im waiting for the one with the platform to come out.  Think it was at least 150mm.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> There's something about a good platform that just makes a shoe so much sexier . The divinoche 120 just isn't nearly as hot. http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Divinoche/501944542,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes&index=2



Blergh!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> There's something about a good platform that just makes a shoe so much sexier . The divinoche 120 just isn't nearly as hot. http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Lo...542,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes&index=2


too pricey though...


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Im waiting for the one with the platform to come out.  Think it was at least 150mm.



I know  that's the one I Want


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> I know  that's the one I Want


I tried the Divinoche120 and something was missing, but with the platform I imagine it would be hot although price isn't!  Have to see it IRL.  Wonder how stable it is with the straps.


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I tried the Divinoche120 and something was missing, but with the platform I imagine it would be hot although price isn't!  Have to see it IRL.  Wonder how stable it is with the straps.



I agree that something is missing. I'm not sure? but I want it regardless. I got a pic of a girl in it off of instagram. I'll post in a minute. it was fabulous!!!


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Size 38



Selfridges Birmingham had a 36 and 37 on display they may also have the 38 try to call them! I think they will ship to you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> I agree that something is missing. I'm not sure? but I want it regardless. I got a pic of a girl in it off of instagram. I'll post in a minute. it was fabulous!!!


Argh! jamidee!!!

I keep telling myself that I am just going to take a look at it and then turn it down!!!
I am hoping I wont fall in love with it when I see them IRL!!!

I am seriously SUPPOSED TO BE ON A BANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!

BBbbuuuuuutttTTTTT.... ummmm.... photos please, pretty please?!?!?!:giggles:

I am so hopeless...


----------



## Tootie_

Dianabanana12 said:


> I love these!!!


Omg!! i love these. what shoe is this


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> What do you gals think of these new LPs?


Eugh!!!!


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Argh! jamidee!!!
> 
> I keep telling myself that I am just going to take a look at it and then turn it down!!!
> I am hoping I wont fall in love with it when I see them IRL!!!
> 
> I am seriously SUPPOSED TO BE ON A BANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BBbbuuuuuutttTTTTT.... ummmm.... photos please, pretty please?!?!?!:giggles:
> 
> I am so hopeless...








Aren't they divine?! I'm sorry it took me so long I got distracted on a shoe hunt, you know how tht goes


----------



## jamidee

Tootie_ said:


> Omg!! i love these. what shoe is this


Love me in purple glitter


----------



## bougainvillier

jamidee said:


> Love me in purple glitter



I NEED them in nude! Any idea where the 120mm are carried?


----------



## beagly911

Anyone thinking about getting any of the plaid that out for this fall??


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1800133
> 
> 
> Aren't they divine?! I'm sorry it took me so long I got distracted on a shoe hunt, you know how tht goes


 


Wow, they are just gorgeous.  But I have enough 160s for now...none of which I've worn yet except for my gold Maggies


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Anyone thinking about getting any of the plaid that out for this fall??



Not really a fan of plaid shoes


----------



## LizzielovesCL

fumi said:


> Not really a fan of plaid shoes


I agree, plaid shoes?? Umm weren't they cool like 15 years ago?


----------



## beagly911

LizzielovesCL said:


> I agree, plaid shoes?? Umm weren't they cool like 15 years ago?


 Ok, that is exactly what I was thinking...why plaid???  I was looking around trying to decide what to get next and saw the plaid and went .  I'm not really excited about a lot with the fall grouping but maybe as I see them on people I'll find something that makes my heart go pitter-pat!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I know what you mean! There is like 1 pair I am loving.


----------



## Tootie_

jamidee said:


> Love me in purple glitter


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Tootie_

beagly911 said:


> Ok, that is exactly what I was thinking...why plaid???  I was looking around trying to decide what to get next and saw the plaid and went .  I'm not really excited about a lot with the fall grouping but maybe as I see them on people I'll find something that makes my heart go pitter-pat!!


I was thinking the same thing, wasnt too impressed with the Fall Collection. Hopefully more items grow on me as i see others with the collection


----------



## Clooky001

jamidee said:
			
		

> Aren't they divine?! I'm sorry it took me so long I got distracted on a shoe hunt, you know how tht goes



Man these shoes are TDF!!!  I need them


----------



## qtcoco

candi_s said:


> according to dhl i should get them tomorrow!
> 
> definitely TTS was too big! i could fit a whole pinkie in the back..


 
i just got mine, i could fit a finger at the back too!

hows your 2nd try turning out? 

should i go down 1/2 sz? or full sz?


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Anyone thinking about getting any of the plaid that out for this fall??


 OMG showed DH a couple of pairs, one on the bay, one on bonz and the plaid Ron Ron....he actually like the Ron Ron's...ARGH men!!!


----------



## candi_s

qtcoco said:


> i just got mine, i could fit a finger at the back too!
> 
> hows your 2nd try turning out?
> 
> should i go down 1/2 sz? or full sz?



i can't believe the sizing difference!
DHL attempted delivery to my work address at 8am this morning!! i got to work at 8:20am.. aaarrghhhh..

hopefully they come back this afternoon


----------



## qtcoco

candi_s said:


> i can't believe the sizing difference!
> DHL attempted delivery to my work address at 8am this morning!! i got to work at 8:20am.. aaarrghhhh..
> 
> hopefully they come back this afternoon


 
oh, they usually have another delivery round in the afternoon, so if you called and requested before the afternoon round, you should have it later today...

its strange that they delivered 8am tho, thought it's meant to be between 9-5 always.


----------



## 318Platinum

Don't know if this has been posted here, but here's another IG pic! Enjoy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I NEED them in nude! Any idea where the 120mm are carried?


Ahahaha bougainvillier, you NAUGHTY GIRL!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> Selfridges Birmingham had a 36 and 37 on display they may also have the 38 try to call them! I think they will ship to you!



Thank you so much *heychar*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Don't know if this has been posted here, but here's another IG pic! Enjoy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800874



These are TDF!


----------



## 318Platinum

CRISPEDROSA said:


> These are TDF!



Are you planning on snagging them??


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Don't know if this has been posted here, but here's another IG pic! Enjoy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800874



this red pigalle is giving me life in EVERY INCARNATION!!!!!

i will get this in the pigalle. i must. christmas cannot come fast enough


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Are you planning on snagging them??





I'm debating myself between these in red or nude...


----------



## IsisI

318Platinum said:


> Don't know if this has been posted here, but here's another IG pic! Enjoy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800874


 
Now I'm so in love....


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ahahaha bougainvillier, you NAUGHTY GIRL!!!



HAHA BANNED means think twice before buying  Do you think 120mm on Love Me nude will overtake the girly feminine look?


----------



## Dessye

I think someone might be looking for this?  HK Wyndham St boutique just got in Pigalle 100 black/black patent spikes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> HAHA BANNED means think twice before buying  Do you think 120mm on Love Me nude will overtake the girly feminine look?


You are going to think I am crazy, but I in fact have all 4 meaning 4 pairs of Love Mes.
Black and Nude 100s and Black and Nude 120s.
Id gladly give you mod shots.

As I posted before, I thought Nude should be a dainty 100, but once I received the 120s in Black, my jaw just dropped seeing how gorgeous it was.  Then I thought... hmmmm... on second thought... 120s in Nude???

They are TDF!!!

Argh!!!  Cannot behave myself!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> this red pigalle is giving me life in EVERY INCARNATION!!!!!
> 
> i will get this in the pigalle. i must. christmas cannot come fast enough


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You are going to think I am crazy, but I in fact have all 4 meaning 4 pairs of Love Mes.
> Black and Nude 100s and Black and Nude 120s.
> Id gladly give you mod shots.
> 
> As I posted before, I thought Nude should be a dainty 100, but once I received the 120s in Black, my jaw just dropped seeing how gorgeous it was.  Then I thought... hmmmm... on second thought... 120s in Nude???
> 
> They are TDF!!!
> 
> Argh!!!  Cannot behave myself!


Wait!?!? You have them already!!!?! I want mod pics!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> Wait!?!? You have them already!!!?! I want mod pics!


hehehe  I do!!!
You want Mod Pics for the Nude 120s right???


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> hehehe  I do!!!
> You want Mod Pics for the Nude 120s right???



Yes the 120s nude and maybe black as well?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Yes the 120s nude and maybe black as well?





Girlfriend!!!  I am doing this just for you at 3am when I have to get up in 2 hours, yikes

Boy does my left foot hurt!!!  argh!!!  I have a corn that doesn't go away no matter I had an operation and wotnot...boohoo!!!  Can't wear any of my CLs, huurruummpghh!!!  Hence the Black Mod shot I am wearing socks hehehe!

Whaddayathink???

By the way, does anyone get corns wearing CLs with such tight toe-boxes?
How did you get rid of them.  I have been suffering for almost a year now.
H&#65294;E.L.P.!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Girlfriend!!!  I am doing this just for you at 3am when I have to get up in 2 hours, yikes
> 
> Boy does my left foot hurt!!!  argh!!!  I have a corn that doesn't go away no matter I had an operation and wotnot...boohoo!!!  Can't wear any of my CLs, huurruummpghh!!!  Hence the Black Mod shot I am wearing socks hehehe!
> 
> Whaddayathink???
> 
> By the way, does anyone get corns wearing CLs with such tight toe-boxes?
> How did you get rid of them.  I have been suffering for almost a year now.
> H&#65294;E.L.P.!!!



Ewww. Night night dear first!

But -
Omg this is stunning and your legs!!! I hate my big fat ankles! Why they look so big in pictures I never thought they are big but now I see them huge!!! 

Both are TDF esp with your legs!!! I NEED them!!! 

Thanks for doing this at this hour!!! You are enabling


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Ewww. Night night dear first!
> 
> But -
> Omg this is stunning and your legs!!! I hate my big fat ankles! Why they look so big in pictures I never thought they are big but now I see them huge!!!
> 
> Both are TDF esp with your legs!!! I NEED them!!!
> 
> Thanks for doing this at this hour!!! You are enabling


Thanks for the kind words.  I do in fact struggle with my legs because they swell up quite easily.  I am tall for a Japanese girl with a bigger frame than a lot of the the girls here in Japan so I really wish I could be tinier and skinnier.  My foot is a problem which you already know. 

This pair is gorgeous isn't it?  I got it from the Miami Boutique FYI.
You should go for this.  I personally think its sexier than your HG LLs!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words.  I do in fact struggle with my legs because they swell up quite easily.  I am tall for a Japanese girl with a bigger frame than a lot of the the girls here in Japan so I really wish I could be tinier and skinnier.  My foot is a problem which you already know.
> 
> This pair is gorgeous isn't it?  I got it from the Miami Boutique FYI.
> You should go for this.  I personally think its sexier than your HG LLs!!!



Yup yup. Btw I just saw LL back on the US site in black patent. Now my heart is on this nude love me  100 or 120 to be determined but they are the next pair. Wahahahaha!!! Oh I called Miami y'day they only have 120 in 35.5 nothing in my size. Of course...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Yup yup. Btw I just saw LL back on the US site in black patent. Now my heart is on this nude love me  100 or 120 to be determined but they are the next pair. Wahahahaha!!! Oh I called Miami y'day they only have 120 in 35.5 nothing in my size. Of course...


If you want a pair for every day, get the 100s, but if for a special occasion get the 120s.
They are both gorgy although 120s beat 100s any day when it comes to sexiness!!!

BTW, your ankles are not big.  If they feel like they are, its temporary coz you are preggers.  You look great


----------



## Dessye

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Girlfriend!!! I am doing this just for you at 3am when I have to get up in 2 hours, yikes
> 
> Boy does my left foot hurt!!! argh!!! I have a corn that doesn't go away no matter I had an operation and wotnot...boohoo!!! Can't wear any of my CLs, huurruummpghh!!! Hence the Black Mod shot I am wearing socks hehehe!
> 
> Whaddayathink???
> 
> By the way, does anyone get corns wearing CLs with such tight toe-boxes?
> How did you get rid of them. I have been suffering for almost a year now.
> H&#65294;E.L.P.!!!


 
I DIE.  I'm dead.  Gone.


----------



## Dessye

For any of you looking for Pigalle 120 red patent/red spikes, Robertson just got them in!


----------



## ringing_phone

Who has the Love Me in 100?


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you want a pair for every day, get the 100s, but if for a special occasion get the 120s.
> They are both gorgy although 120s beat 100s any day when it comes to sexiness!!!
> 
> BTW, your ankles are not big.  If they feel like they are, its temporary coz you are preggers.  You look great



It's so nice of you !  Hope they will be smaller soon

ahh after seeing your 120 nude, i m in love even more than the 100 nude. just called up boutiques and no 34 in nude  might just get 100 then. i love them just not take my money now and ship them now love, you know...


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> There's something about a good platform that just makes a shoe so much sexier . The divinoche 120 just isn't nearly as hot. http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Lo...542,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes&index=2


Agreed.


----------



## Louboufan

bougainvillier said:


> What do you gals think of these new LPs?


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Girlfriend!!!  I am doing this just for you at 3am when I have to get up in 2 hours, yikes
> 
> Boy does my left foot hurt!!!  argh!!!  I have a corn that doesn't go away no matter I had an operation and wotnot...boohoo!!!  Can't wear any of my CLs, huurruummpghh!!!  Hence the Black Mod shot I am wearing socks hehehe!
> 
> Whaddayathink???
> 
> By the way, does anyone get corns wearing CLs with such tight toe-boxes?
> How did you get rid of them.  I have been suffering for almost a year now.
> H&#65294;E.L.P.!!!



I love!!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

jamidee said:
			
		

> I love!!!!!



Online boutique is getting the nude 120 next week!!! Woohoohoo!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*
I am dying over the RED PIGALLE FLAT SPIKES ..
Why is taking too long to be released????*


----------



## HeelAddict

Does anyone happen to know when the T-strap pigalle will be out and what colours it will come in? TIA


----------



## 318Platinum

Any intel on these babies?? I would really love to get them, especially the Daffodile and Pigalle!! TIA


----------



## heychar

I tried the black glitter Daffs not a fan on my foot, can't wait to see the silver glitter ones! im currently hunting for black patent LP spikes 38.5 in the UK.. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## evanescent

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Girlfriend!!!  I am doing this just for you at 3am when I have to get up in 2 hours, yikes
> 
> Boy does my left foot hurt!!!  argh!!!  I have a corn that doesn't go away no matter I had an operation and wotnot...boohoo!!!  Can't wear any of my CLs, huurruummpghh!!!  Hence the Black Mod shot I am wearing socks hehehe!
> 
> Whaddayathink???
> 
> By the way, does anyone get corns wearing CLs with such tight toe-boxes?
> How did you get rid of them.  I have been suffering for almost a year now.
> H&#65294;E.L.P.!!!



Those are AMAZING on you! Sorry to hear about the corn.. have you seen a podiatrist?



318Platinum said:


> Any intel on these babies?? I would really love to get them, especially the Daffodile and Pigalle!! TIA



OMG those Pigalles are so gorgy!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

318Platinum said:


> Any intel on these babies?? I would really love to get them, especially the Daffodile and Pigalle!! TIA



Thanks for posting, the Pigalle are TDF!!
Unfortunately I don't have any intel on these.


----------



## sammix3

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Girlfriend!!!  I am doing this just for you at 3am when I have to get up in 2 hours, yikes
> 
> Boy does my left foot hurt!!!  argh!!!  I have a corn that doesn't go away no matter I had an operation and wotnot...boohoo!!!  Can't wear any of my CLs, huurruummpghh!!!  Hence the Black Mod shot I am wearing socks hehehe!
> 
> Whaddayathink???
> 
> By the way, does anyone get corns wearing CLs with such tight toe-boxes?
> How did you get rid of them.  I have been suffering for almost a year now.
> H&#65294;E.L.P.!!!



Those look great on you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> I DIE.  I'm dead.  Gone.


Hahahaha! Dessye you crack me up!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> For any of you looking for Pigalle 120 red patent/red spikes, Robertson just got them in!


I want them!!!  Not interested in Black/Black or the Nude/Nuce, but the Red/Red are cute like a toy!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HeelAddict said:


> Does anyone happen to know when the T-strap pigalle will be out and what colours it will come in? TIA


Dunno about timing, but colorways are gold, black and nude!  Vying for the black.
Wondering about the sizing.  Are they like the Pigalles?  Also, do they come in 100s or 120s?   Any intel would be appreciated!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Those are AMAZING on you! Sorry to hear about the corn.. have you seen a podiatrist?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG those Pigalles are so gorgy!


Dear evanescent

Thank you for your kind words.  I had laser surgery on both of my feet on my pinkies back in January, but its not healing well.  Went to see the doctor today and had been told the corns are gone, but the skin is too fragile to handle the pressure by high heel shoes.

I guess I just have to patient till the skin on my feet to get thicker to be able to handle high heels.  

Soooo frustrating not being able to wear heels!!!  I look so dowdy wearing flats with my suits hahahaha!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Dear evanescent
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.  I had laser surgery on both of my feet on my pinkies back in January, but its not healing well.  Went to see the doctor today and had been told the corns are gone, but the skin is too fragile to handle the pressure by high heel shoes.
> 
> I guess I just have to patient till the skin on my feet to get thicker to be able to handle high heels.
> 
> Soooo frustrating not being able to wear heels!!!  I look so dowdy wearing flats with my suits hahahaha!



Yay it's good news that the corns are gone! We all are waiting to rock our heels soon  and with those legs you surely look cute in flats. Did you see the lace flats some lady revealed y'day? It's so pretty. I'm a lace - whore...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Yay it's good news that the corns are gone! We all are waiting to rock our heels soon  and with those legs you surely look cute in flats. Did you see the lace flats some lady revealed y'day? It's so pretty. I'm a lace - whore...


I LLlllluuurrvvveee lace too!!!  So gorgy!!!
There is a pair of Chantilly lace with black crystal Corneille and am in love.
But I already have a pair of Bianca and Pigalle100 in Chantilly Lace so I dunno if I should get em coz they look so much alike. 
What do you think???


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Any intel on these babies?? I would really love to get them, especially the Daffodile and Pigalle!! TIA


those dafs are pretty amazing!


----------



## evanescent

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I LLlllluuurrvvveee lace too!!!  So gorgy!!!
> There is a pair of Chantilly lace with black crystal Corneille and am in love.
> But I already have a pair of Bianca and Pigalle100 in Chantilly Lace so I dunno if I should get em coz they look so much alike.
> What do you think???



There is no such thing as too much lace! I notice you love your Pigalles so Corneille would be a nice change. Or do you already own the Corneille? Those lace flats are really adorable though.. and could be a great recuperation shoe 

Hope your feet heal up soon!  I totally relate wearing suits and flats and feeling dowdy.. I feel the same!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I LLlllluuurrvvveee lace too!!!  So gorgy!!!
> There is a pair of Chantilly lace with black crystal Corneille and am in love.
> But I already have a pair of Bianca and Pigalle100 in Chantilly Lace so I dunno if I should get em coz they look so much alike.
> What do you think???



I personally would love to own all the styles I love in chantilly lace! I think it would look similar to you pigalle 100mm tho. Aren't we supposed to be on a ban?! Hahaha. Well it's 50/50 if I were you. Is it a good deal? Btw you got the black spiked pigalle 100mm or the asteroid yet?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I personally would love to own all the styles I love in chantilly lace! I think it would look similar to you pigalle 100mm tho. Aren't we supposed to be on a ban?! Hahaha. Well it's 50/50 if I were you. Is it a good deal? Btw you got the black spiked pigalle 100mm or the asteroid yet?


I have been meaning to send out a thank you note to everyone, but have not gotten around to it.  Me very bad and I am sorry.

I in the end did not go for the Pigalle spikes.  The spikes are black where I actually want a pair with gun metal spikes.  I have been wanting it for ages.  When I was initially considering bidding, it was in the USD600s, but it sold for somewhere around USD960.  Too expensive for a compromise.

I may still go for the Asteroid and am waiting for authentication.

Since I have no camel/brown pairs, I would like to get them.  I never wear browns for any of my suits, but think it would be fun wearing them with a pair of jeans or some dresses I have.

What do you have your eyes set on these days?  I am not too hot for any of the pairs for this season so am just waiting for the Pigalle120s and Lady Peeps to arrive so maybe getting that Corneille might not be too bad afterall.  They are bloody expensive though, yikes!

Am considering the Divinoche 150, but will see how it looks IRL.  Also the Vampanodo.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sammix3 said:


> Those look great on you!


Dear sammix3,
So sweet of you!  Thank you so much!!!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

What do you all think of the new Maggies???

Ooops cant upload photos for some reason.
I am talking about the black/black Maggie with silver top and black pony skin.


----------



## AEGIS

New maggies?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> New maggies?


I cant post the photo my SA sent me for some reason, but its on Saks online.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jyQWBtB


----------



## VernisLUV

the curly hair is kinda annoying...
Will this come in different colour?


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I cant post the photo my SA sent me for some reason, but its on Saks online.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jyQWBtB



I'm not crazy about the pony hair... Maybe I would feel differently if I saw it IRL or on somebody


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> I'm not crazy about the pony hair... Maybe I would feel differently if I saw it IRL or on somebody



I agree that it may look better in person.


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> Any intel on these babies?? I would really love to get them, especially the Daffodile and Pigalle!! TIA


The booties and the Pigalles are gorg!


----------



## Syams

is this already in store for purchase??? been waitingggg...


----------



## GrRoxy

Syams said:


> is this already in store for purchase??? been waitingggg...



Oh I just noticed these have different 'things' on heel


----------



## Syams

GrRoxy said:


> Oh I just noticed these have different 'things' on heel



Lol!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Yeah the pony skin looks off to me in the photo, but the SA says it looks really cool IRL.  Maybe will go check it out and report back

Ugh!  Tried to Multi-quote and didnt work for some reason.  Replying back to fumi and Louboufan.

XO!!!


----------



## fumi

Syams said:


> is this already in store for purchase??? been waitingggg...



These look so glamorous  I really like the bag in the background too.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> These look so glamorous  I really like the bag in the background too.


I was thinking of the same thing!  Color of the handbag is gorgeous.  Nice pop of color!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I have been meaning to send out a thank you note to everyone, but have not gotten around to it.  Me very bad and I am sorry.
> 
> I in the end did not go for the Pigalle spikes.  The spikes are black where I actually want a pair with gun metal spikes.  I have been wanting it for ages.  When I was initially considering bidding, it was in the USD600s, but it sold for somewhere around USD960.  Too expensive for a compromise.
> 
> I may still go for the Asteroid and am waiting for authentication.
> 
> Since I have no camel/brown pairs, I would like to get them.  I never wear browns for any of my suits, but think it would be fun wearing them with a pair of jeans or some dresses I have.
> 
> What do you have your eyes set on these days?  I am not too hot for any of the pairs for this season so am just waiting for the Pigalle120s and Lady Peeps to arrive so maybe getting that Corneille might not be too bad afterall.  They are bloody expensive though, yikes!
> 
> Am considering the Divinoche 150, but will see how it looks IRL.  Also the Vampanodo.



I love the vampanodo! The heel hight looks scary tho. Would wait to see if anyone gets them 

Otherwise I'm waiting for my love me nude in 100. Woohoo shoe twin!!! And I really tried to get a pair of heels in the chantilly lace in my size. Nothing . Nothing in my size except the flats. Maybe I'll get them anyways. Beyond that, hmm I snatched a pair of declics with the intention of strassing them. Lol

I like the new pony Maggie's had my SA checked out y'day nothing in my size  looking at the booties but not really a big fan. Ahhh the Fw 12 season is not very impressive


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have been meaning to send out a thank you note to everyone, but have not gotten around to it.  Me very bad and I am sorry.
> 
> I in the end did not go for the Pigalle spikes.  The spikes are black where I actually want a pair with gun metal spikes.  I have been wanting it for ages.  When I was initially considering bidding, it was in the USD600s, but it sold for somewhere around USD960.  Too expensive for a compromise.
> 
> I may still go for the Asteroid and am waiting for authentication.
> 
> Since I have no camel/brown pairs, I would like to get them.  I never wear browns for any of my suits, but think it would be fun wearing them with a pair of jeans or some dresses I have.
> 
> What do you have your eyes set on these days?  I am not too hot for any of the pairs for this season so am just waiting for the Pigalle120s and Lady Peeps to arrive so maybe getting that Corneille might not be too bad afterall.  They are bloody expensive though, yikes!
> 
> Am considering the Divinoche 150, but will see how it looks IRL.  Also the Vampanodo.



Also how do you like these? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198656 I really want something in the lace this is probably my last call. Feel the black trim is really thick and weird there...

Aren't you expecting your LP soon? I am so excited for you as well


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I was thinking of the same thing!  Color of the handbag is gorgeous.  Nice pop of color!



That's the pivoine python!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I love the vampanodo! The heel hight looks scary tho. Would wait to see if anyone gets them
> 
> Otherwise I'm waiting for my love me nude in 100. Woohoo shoe twin!!! And I really tried to get a pair of heels in the chantilly lace in my size. Nothing . Nothing in my size except the flats. Maybe I'll get them anyways. Beyond that, hmm I snatched a pair of declics with the intention of strassing them. Lol
> 
> I like the new pony Maggie's had my SA checked out y'day nothing in my size  looking at the booties but not really a big fan. Ahhh the Fw 12 season is not very impressive


I originally wanted the chantilly lace in Fifi style, but compromised and got it in a Bianca and Pigalle 100s.  The Chantilly lace seems to be an ongoing theme, so unless you really want flats, I would say hold out till you find a pair you really want.

I think I will go and check out the pony Maggies sometime hopefully this week, but I really should behave.  I don't even want to count how many pairs I have and multiply them by its average cost, ugh!!!

I am glad this season doesn't do much for me!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> That's the pivoine python!!!


I knnnoowwwwww!!!!!  Are you going to go for it to match your Lady Peeps???


----------



## jamidee

Syams said:
			
		

> is this already in store for purchase??? been waitingggg...



I don't do well with lp but im dyin for this shoe. Do they come in any other style?


----------



## CelticLuv

I instantly fell in love with these when I saw them online (haven't seen them in person yet but the glitter looks like it's as close to strass as I'll ever get).

Fifi 100 Lady Silver Glitter.


----------



## VernisLUV

Is this new style?? Or....
Found this on instagram.. I'm loving this purple colour A LOT!!!


----------



## candi_s

qtcoco said:


> oh, they usually have another delivery round in the afternoon, so if you called and requested before the afternoon round, you should have it later today...
> 
> its strange that they delivered 8am tho, thought it's meant to be between 9-5 always.



that is exactly what i thought, and i called DHL to leave another message to deliver AFTER 8:30am at least.. they delivered at 7:21 am this morning.. so i missed it again and apparently not 'entitled' to another re-delivery after 2 'failed' attempts. 

i lost my cool to the DHL lady on the phone who could not care less about my frustration, so i have forwarded my complaint to DHL and NAP...

i am so over this!!! all i want is to have my new shoes  this has taken 24 days and counting!!


----------



## candi_s

CelticLuv said:


> I instantly fell in love with these when I saw them online (haven't seen them in person yet but the glitter looks like it's as close to strass as I'll ever get).
> 
> Fifi 100 Lady Silver Glitter.




oooh, are you going to get them CelticLuv? i was eyeing them too, but reading comments on here that the Fifi heels are quite fragile.. and that's not practical for me!

looking forward to a reveal?!


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> That's the pivoine python!!!



Do you know if the pivione python comes in a style other than the Lady Peep?


----------



## bougainvillier

fumi said:
			
		

> Do you know if the pivione python comes in a style other than the Lady Peep?



I only know they have the lady peep and sweety clutch in pivoine python. Sorry I'm no help


----------



## qtcoco

candi_s said:


> that is exactly what i thought, and i called DHL to leave another message to deliver AFTER 8:30am at least.. they delivered at 7:21 am this morning.. so i missed it again and apparently not 'entitled' to another re-delivery after 2 'failed' attempts.
> 
> i lost my cool to the DHL lady on the phone who could not care less about my frustration, so i have forwarded my complaint to DHL and NAP...
> 
> i am so over this!!! all i want is to have my new shoes  this has taken 24 days and counting!!


 
gosh... this is not right! they can't count the attempts failed if they are supose to deliver btw office hrs.... 
hope you get them soon... 
i sent mine back on monday, hopefully the 1/2 sz down i requested will be okay, otherwise i dono how many times i can exchange with nap...


----------



## fumi

VernisLUV said:


> Is this new style?? Or....
> Found this on instagram.. I'm loving this purple colour A LOT!!!



I think this is the Luxura from a past season...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

VernisLUV said:


> Is this new style?? Or....
> Found this on instagram.. I'm loving this purple colour A LOT!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Do you know if the pivione python comes in a style other than the Lady Peep?


I saw them in Miss Gena, but not sure if that is your style.  Heel height 85mm I think.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Hi ladies, I will be returning these Daffodiles to Neiman Marcus in ft Lauderdale. They are a size 37, please let me know if you are interested so I can forward you my SAs contact info. I really hate for her to lose the sale.


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I saw them in Miss Gena, but not sure if that is your style.  Heel height 85mm I think.



Thanks! You're right though, I would prefer something higher...


----------



## baglici0us

CelticLuv said:


> I instantly fell in love with these when I saw them online (haven't seen them in person yet but the glitter looks like it's as close to strass as I'll ever get).
> 
> Fifi 100 Lady Silver Glitter.



I got this! Hopefully they fit - winging its way to me now from mytheresa. I'm calling them my Cinderella shoes.


----------



## bougainvillier

Divinoche 160 - anyone interested? black or red?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Divinoche 160 - anyone interested? black or red?


Red!!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Red!!!!!


 
The black all suede is indeed not that appealing but the black suede and textured-leather and golden platform is kinda stunning!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> The black all suede is indeed not that appealing but the black suede and textured-leather and golden platform is kinda stunning!!!


Love the black and my immediate reaction would be to go for black, but I have way too many black pairs!

(how many times have I quoted the word "black" in one sentence??? dohhhhh!!!!)


----------



## jamidee

VernisLUV said:


> Is this new style?? Or....
> Found this on instagram.. I'm loving this purple colour A LOT!!!


no this is an older style. It's the lux. Luxura is the version with studs and didn't come in purple.


----------



## VernisLUV

Sigh.. FAIL.. Thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## Tootie_

bougainvillier said:


> Divinoche 160 - anyone interested? black or red?


Black


----------



## Tootie_

ElisaBr13 said:


> Hi ladies, I will be returning these Daffodiles to Neiman Marcus in ft Lauderdale. They are a size 37, please let me know if you are interested so I can forward you my SAs contact info. I really hate for her to lose the sale.


Is a 37 the only size they had in these?


----------



## Tootie_

Syams said:


> is this already in store for purchase??? been waitingggg...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

fumi said:


> These look so glamorous  I really like the bag in the background too.



Love them!


----------



## Louboufan

VernisLUV said:


> Is this new style?? Or....
> Found this on instagram.. I'm loving this purple colour A LOT!!!


From Spring 2011.


----------



## gfairenoughh

bougainvillier said:


> The black all suede is indeed not that appealing but the black suede and textured-leather and golden platform is kinda stunning!!!



these are supppppppper sexy!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Found these on the CL website. They are the Decora and the price is $3895. Not sure if I like them or not 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/decorapump-strass.html


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Found these on the CL website. They are the Decora and the price is $3895. Not sure if I like them or not
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/decorapump-strass.html



I actually like these! I can totally see these as statement shoes with a cute party dress


----------



## Star1231

Syams said:


> is this already in store for purchase??? been waitingggg...



I'm waiting on these babies too, they're available for pre-order on Saks.com.


----------



## Faraasha

Look what I happened to see today!


----------



## 318Platinum

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Look what I happened to see today!



Wow! Are these the Nude Pigalili Plato 140? I dont think they come in my size!  here's an IG pic of someone wearing the (Divonche?) 160. Enjoy.


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> Look what I happened to see today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811210
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811211



Did you like them in person? I'm not too sure how I feel about them but I reckon they will look heaps better when I see them...
Thanks for posting pics hun xoxo


----------



## Syams

Star1231 said:


> I'm waiting on these babies too, they're available for pre-order on Saks.com.



congrats! i am getting them from europe instead.


----------



## Louboufan

Faraasha said:


> Look what I happened to see today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811210
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811211


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> Wow! Are these the Nude Pigalili Plato 140? I dont think they come in my size!  here's an IG pic of someone wearing the (Divonche?) 160. Enjoy.


----------



## xCHANELx

Saw these 2 online!


----------



## fumi

xCHANELx said:


> View attachment 1812063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1812064
> 
> 
> Saw these 2 online!



Wow, I like them even better in real life pictures!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

xCHANELx said:


> View attachment 1812063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1812064
> 
> 
> Saw these 2 online!



Love it in the black/crystal colorway! The second one isn't as impressive


----------



## bellezza

CelticLuv said:


> I instantly fell in love with these when I saw them online (haven't seen them in person yet but the glitter looks like it's as close to strass as I'll ever get).
> 
> Fifi 100 Lady Silver Glitter.



these are beautiful! they look very much like the swarovski crystals but certainly not as expensive.


----------



## Louboufan

xCHANELx said:


> View attachment 1812063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1812064
> 
> 
> Saw these 2 online!


I like the blue better.


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Look what I happened to see today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811210
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811211



Wow!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Wow! Are these the Nude Pigalili Plato 140? I dont think they come in my size!  here's an IG pic of someone wearing the (Divonche?) 160. Enjoy.



I totally did not need to see this!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> I totally did not need to see this!



I know right? Luckily for me, it doesn't come in my size!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Faraasha said:


> Look what I happened to see today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811210
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811211


 Love those!


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> I know right? Luckily for me, it doesn't come in my size!!



Lol, they are gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> Wow! Are these the Nude Pigalili Plato 140? I dont think they come in my size!  here's an IG pic of someone wearing the (Divonche?) 160. Enjoy.


These are HOT!!!  I was originally going to get the red one, but now I don't know anymore, yikes!!!


----------



## shoe_luvr

Hi ladies!! Does anyone know who (if anyone) will be receiving the Bianca 120mm in black patent this year? The US boutiques told me they didn't order it, and Barney's only ordered the kid leather. I seriously need these in my life.


----------



## NANI1972

shoe_luvr said:


> Hi ladies!! Does anyone know who (if anyone) will be receiving the Bianca 120mm in black patent this year? The US boutiques told me they didn't order it, and Barney's only ordered the kid leather. I seriously need these in my life.



Have you tried BG, I got mine there earlier this year. Also try NM and Nordies.


----------



## Alice1979

shoe_luvr said:


> Hi ladies!! Does anyone know who (if anyone) will be receiving the Bianca 120mm in black patent this year? The US boutiques told me they didn't order it, and Barney's only ordered the kid leather. I seriously need these in my life.



Hirshleifers has the blk patent Bianca 120. I believe they recently got a shipment. GL.


----------



## shoe_luvr

Alice1979 said:
			
		

> Hirshleifers has the blk patent Bianca 120. I believe they recently got a shipment. GL.



Thanks, ladies!!! You're amazing!!!


----------



## sofaa

*Does anyone have any intel on the black pigalle plato potpurri??  (picture found on instagram)
*


----------



## Flip88

ElisaBr13 said:


> Hi ladies, I will be returning these Daffodiles to Neiman Marcus in ft Lauderdale. They are a size 37, please let me know if you are interested so I can forward you my SAs contact info. I really hate for her to lose the sale.



Ooooh, loving these!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I know they are coming to Tokyo, but I have not made my mind up about them yet although your pic makes me drool!  I already have the Pigalili Silver Speccio Potpurri and thinking 2 pairs would be too naughty, YIKES!!!



sofaa said:


> *Does anyone have any intel on the black pigalle plato potpurri??  (picture found on instagram)
> *


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

I have never seen these!!! light pink suede lady daff exclusive to NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/311809

I'm dying theyre so cute


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I know they are coming to Tokyo, but I have not made my mind up about them yet although your pic makes me drool!  I already have the Pigalili Silver Speccio Potpurri and thinking 2 pairs would be too naughty, YIKES!!!



Gal you know you need them! Black is a total different feel and I drool all over my keyboard seeing them. But again you have too many black pairs. But these are sparkly!!! Don't pass if they go to Japan and I'll get them wherever if they have 120mm in 34!!!

What do you think of the new cameo rose in suede lady daf? I never tried on daf or lady daf or anything in daf family but this color!!!! So yummy and I am a sucker for all kinds of shades of red pink rose... Will suede be a deal breaker and will daf look ridiculous on me? I'm petite with a little curvature...


----------



## bougainvillier

Pyxxeestyx said:


> I have never seen these!!! light pink suede lady daff exclusive to NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/311809
> 
> I'm dying theyre so cute



OMG I am just posting on this and you beat me. I am SOOOOO tempted!!!


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> Gal you know you need them! Black is a total different feel and I drool all over my keyboard seeing them. But again you have too many black pairs. But these are sparkly!!! Don't pass if they go to Japan and I'll get them wherever if they have 120mm in 34!!!
> 
> What do you think of the new cameo rose in suede lady daf? I never tried on daf or lady daf or anything in daf family but this color!!!! So yummy and I am a sucker for all kinds of shades of red pink rose... Will suede be a deal breaker and will daf look ridiculous on me? I'm petite with a little curvature...



I love this! I prefer the Lady Daf to the regular Daf because I like how the strap makes the shoe look more "ladylike." And the pink color is gorgeous!


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

bougainvillier said:


> OMG I am just posting on this and you beat me. I am SOOOOO tempted!!!


Haha both stalking NAP at the same time... 
I love my black daffs... Not many daff lovers on here but im 5'3 and petite and I rock them. They really are special.


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I know they are coming to Tokyo, but I have not made my mind up about them yet although your pic makes me drool!  I already have the Pigalili Silver Speccio Potpurri and thinking 2 pairs would be too naughty, YIKES!!!



You seem to have so many wonderful pairs of shoes! Will you please, please create a collection thread with pictures of all your Louboutins? I would love to see your entire collection.


----------



## bougainvillier

fumi said:
			
		

> You seem to have so many wonderful pairs of shoes! Will you please, please create a collection thread with pictures of all your Louboutins? I would love to see your entire collection.



Haha second this!!! I know she is a bit "guilty" by seeing all of them because it reminds her of how much she spent. But hey we are all the same here and there is nothing wrong about it. Our loubi babies are all gorgeous and they deserve to shine!!!!


----------



## shoe_luvr

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Gal you know you need them! Black is a total different feel and I drool all over my keyboard seeing them. But again you have too many black pairs. But these are sparkly!!! Don't pass if they go to Japan and I'll get them wherever if they have 120mm in 34!!!
> 
> What do you think of the new cameo rose in suede lady daf? I never tried on daf or lady daf or anything in daf family but this color!!!! So yummy and I am a sucker for all kinds of shades of red pink rose... Will suede be a deal breaker and will daf look ridiculous on me? I'm petite with a little curvature...



The Bianca 120 is currently available at SCP in the cameo rose.  Just in case you want more options


----------



## bougainvillier

fumi said:
			
		

> I love this! I prefer the Lady Daf to the regular Daf because I like how the strap makes the shoe look more "ladylike." And the pink color is gorgeous!



Totally agreed. Lady daf will be the only daf I'll ever get (this is my thought so far). I think the strap somehow balances the whole shoe and make them much less chunky. I have been waiting for my black kid lady daf. Should I just pull the trigger on this color now? What you gals think?


----------



## bougainvillier

Pyxxeestyx said:
			
		

> Haha both stalking NAP at the same time...
> I love my black daffs... Not many daff lovers on here but im 5'3 and petite and I rock them. They really are special.



Really! Really! Any mod picture or link please?


----------



## fumi

shoe_luvr said:


> The Bianca 120 is currently available at SCP in the cameo rose.  Just in case you want more options



Ooh how tempting  I need to stop buying pink shoes though...


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> Totally agreed. Lady daf will be the only daf I'll ever get (this is my thought so far). I think the strap somehow balances the whole shoe and make them much less chunky. I have been waiting for my black kid lady daf. Should I just pull the trigger on this color now? What you gals think?



 I feel like the black kid lady daf would go with nearly everything while the suede pink lady daf would be a bit limited due to the color and the material of the shoe. But if you are totally in love with the color and don't think you'll find a black lady daf in your size anytime soon, maybe you should get the pink ones anyway...


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

fumi said:


> I feel like the black kid lady daf would go with nearly everything while the suede pink lady daf would be a bit limited due to the color and the material of the shoe. But if you are totally in love with the color and don't think you'll find a black lady daf in your size anytime soon, maybe you should get the pink ones anyway...


Have to agree here... I prefer my big purchases to be neutral colors (cost per wear analysis) but that's only bc I dont have that many!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> You seem to have so many wonderful pairs of shoes! Will you please, please create a collection thread with pictures of all your Louboutins? I would love to see your entire collection.


Thank you fumi!

I do have a massive collection, but I have never really gotten around to take any photos let only mod shots.  Would love to do it sometime soon.  Just give me some time because work is ridiculously hectic at the moment.

You are going to laugh.  I have this pair of Daffs, which I have been having a hard time stretching.  Right foot is okay, but my left that is slightly bigger is having a hard time getting itself in even with hosiery.  I am now in my bedroom half naked with my underwear, T-shirt and panty hose trying to cram my foot in, hahaha!!!   Wonder if I should let em go and look for half a size bigger.  Oh boy, does my feet hurt!  Sheer torture!!!  Argh!!!

Wish I had narrow feet, eek!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Haha second this!!! I know she is a bit "guilty" by seeing all of them because it reminds her of how much she spent. But hey we are all the same here and there is nothing wrong about it. Our loubi babies are all gorgeous and they deserve to shine!!!!


AaarrgggGGGhhhhhhHHHH!!!!!!  Please do not make me count how many pairs I have!!!
I will go faint
If I do a collection thread, I will have to face my CRIME!!!!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you fumi!
> 
> I do have a massive collection, but I have never really gotten around to take any photos let only mod shots.  Would love to do it sometime soon.  Just give me some time because work is ridiculously hectic at the moment.
> 
> You are going to laugh.  I have this pair of Daffs, which I have been having a hard time stretching.  Right foot is okay, but my left that is slightly bigger is having a hard time getting itself in even with hosiery.  I am now in my bedroom half naked with my underwear, T-shirt and panty hose trying to cram my foot in, hahaha!!!   Wonder if I should let em go and look for half a size bigger.  Oh boy, does my feet hurt!  Sheer torture!!!  Argh!!!
> 
> Wish I had narrow feet, eek!!!



 The things we do for pretty shoes!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> The things we do for pretty shoes!


Absolutely N.U.T.s we are!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks, NAP!!! You managed to put yet another shoe that I wanted on your site, without any notice in my mailbox and I missed out yet again! I guess it is just signs that I really don't need them! Really wanted that Cameo Rose LD! Well, I really wanted it in Daff, but I would take the Lady Daf!


----------



## Louboufan

sofaa said:


> *Does anyone have any intel on the black pigalle plato potpurri??  (picture found on instagram)
> *


----------



## ouija board

sofaa said:


> *Does anyone have any intel on the black pigalle plato potpurri??  (picture found on instagram)
> *



O.M.G  I love these Pigalle Platos!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Gal you know you need them! Black is a total different feel and I drool all over my keyboard seeing them. But again you have too many black pairs. But these are sparkly!!! Don't pass if they go to Japan and I'll get them wherever if they have 120mm in 34!!!
> 
> What do you think of the new cameo rose in suede lady daf? I never tried on daf or lady daf or anything in daf family but this color!!!! So yummy and I am a sucker for all kinds of shades of red pink rose... Will suede be a deal breaker and will daf look ridiculous on me? I'm petite with a little curvature...


I love the color, but I am not a huge fan of the strap.  Prefer regular Daffodiles.  
I have seen Eva Longoria, who is also petite, in Daffodiles and she rocks em, so why not!!!  Go for it!!!

Ohhhh please do not tempt me with the gun-metal Pigalili Plato!!!  I was eyeing them pre-season thinking the dark color would be much more wearable than my Silver Pigalilis, but have been trying to talk myself out of em.


----------



## sammix3

shoe_luvr said:


> The Bianca 120 is currently available at SCP in the cameo rose.  Just in case you want more options



Is it patent or suede?


----------



## shoe_luvr

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Is it patent or suede?



Suede. I think I have a picture somewhere. It's available in black, grey, and cameo rose suede


----------



## shoe_luvr

sammix3 said:


> Is it patent or suede?



Here you go, sammix!! Bianca 120mm suede available at South Coast Plaza


----------



## sammix3

shoe_luvr said:


> Here you go, sammix!! Bianca 120mm suede available at South Coast Plaza



Thank you!  Good thing I said no more suede.  My wallet is safe!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Saw the T-Piga 100 today in the boutique.
Not that special.  Did not make my heart go boom-boom.
A nice pair of Pigalle or Halte would do much better IMO.

Tried em on anyway, and it is very unstable, FYI ladies!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Divinoche 160 - anyone interested? black or red?


Saw the Divinoche IRL today in the boutique.
The multi-color one lacks the punch for me, but the black/gold is TDF!!!

Unfortunately, only my size has yet to arrive
Keeping fingers crossed that it does come in!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Saw the Divinoche IRL today in the boutique.
> The multi-color one lacks the punch for me, but the black/gold is TDF!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, only my size has yet to arrive
> Keeping fingers crossed that it does come in!!!



Lol! Are they tts? Hope you will get your in no time!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Anyone know if any styles for fall will be in navy suede?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

shoe_luvr said:


> Suede. I think I have a picture somewhere. It's available in black, grey, and cameo rose suede



I think those are the same colors that the Ron Rons are coming in.


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Thank you!  Good thing I said no more suede.  My wallet is safe!



Not exactly. I saw Bianca's in this color in patent


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> Not exactly. I saw Bianca's in this color in patent



Were they 120 or 140?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Lol! Are they tts? Hope you will get your in no time!!!


Half up from VP size.  The strap is on the short side.  Hope this helps.
FYI, the platform is so much lighter than the Daffodile and surprisingly stable and easy to walk in.  Very very comfy!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Were they 120 or 140?





140

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...05578?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aba8bd2ea


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> 140
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...05578?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aba8bd2ea



Can't do 140s. Thanks for the pic though


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> 140
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...05578?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aba8bd2ea



that cameo rose colour is SO pretty, reminds me of the lip and nail colours i like to wear in the summer


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Can't do 140s. Thanks for the pic though



it might come in 120. i would check if you really love the color


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW! I had no idea that this shoe was $1,400!! They can keep that Daff!


----------



## amd_tan

Anyone has any intel on the anthracite potpourri normal strass (not ring strass) coming in the Yolanda apart from the pigalili? Xo


----------



## candi_s

qtcoco said:


> oh, so the true sz 36.5 you ordered was def too big? full size down?
> that means my 36 will be too big as well... it's still in transit.... nervous nervous




have you got your Chiarana yet???


----------



## qtcoco

candi_s said:


> have you got your Chiarana yet???



yea, i just got the 1/2 size down (35.5) on friday, but still there is a small gap at the back.
so i ordered the 35 on friday night, hopefully its the lucky last.
didn't go for 35 initially, coz i was afraid incase my toes will be squashed. but i just can't live with the gap at the back.


----------



## candi_s

qtcoco said:


> yea, i just got the 1/2 size down (35.5) on friday, but still there is a small gap at the back.
> so i ordered the 35 on friday night, hopefully its the lucky last.
> didn't go for 35 initially, coz i was afraid incase my toes will be squashed. but i just can't live with the gap at the back.



i thought my full size down was too small initially.. but wearing them for half hour a time has since stretched the toe box out and they now fit beautifully!

show us some pics! =D


----------



## qtcoco

cool, will prob be the same for me too, since we are just half size away...
will do, when the 35 comes next week... =)
my concierge already asked me to hand over my credit card last time, now he will see another box for me in a few days...


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> WOW! I had no idea that this shoe was $1,400!! They can keep that Daff!



Overpriced!


----------



## 318Platinum

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Overpriced!



Exactly! I was uinder the assumption that it was regular Daff price ($1,075), but I guess not. Another one bites the dust!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

shoe_luvr said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!! Does anyone know who (if anyone) will be receiving the Bianca 120mm in black patent this year? The US boutiques told me they didn't order it, and Barney's only ordered the kid leather. I seriously need these in my life.



I was in bergdorf goodman today in nyc. They had them in black patent and nude.  Not sure how many sizes are available.


----------



## Syams

looking forward for more new stylesss


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Louboufan said:


> Overpriced!


It seems like shoe now has gone up in price. I do not understand...


----------



## dbeth

Thought I posted this in here, but realized I posted in the Chat thread......so I copied & pasted it:

 Just a little report on those who are interested in the Cameo Rose color.......went to SCP boutique recently and I saw the suede Bianca and patent Lady Peep. The suede is definitely more of a lighter pink.....and more feminine IMO. The patent is more of a medium coral type color, not pink. Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dbeth

^ actually, I think it's more of a salmon coral color (not an orange coral).


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Thought I posted this in here, but realized I posted in the Chat thread......so I copied & pasted it:
> 
> Just a little report on those who are interested in the Cameo Rose color.......went to SCP boutique recently and I saw the suede Bianca and patent Lady Peep. The suede is definitely more of a lighter pink.....and more feminine IMO. The patent is more of a medium coral type color, not pink. Both are gorgeous!!!



Do you have anything new to show us?


----------



## bougainvillier

fumi said:
			
		

> Do you have anything new to show us?



For people who want to see the cameo rose suede in real life! 

I need to put more holes on the strap...


----------



## 318Platinum

bougainvillier said:


> For people who want to see the cameo rose suede in real life!
> 
> I need to put more holes on the strap...



OH MY GOD!!! I so do not need to see this right now!! This is off the charts lovely! I love it, and I don't even care if it's suede. Congrats, *Bouganvillier*!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> For people who want to see the cameo rose suede in real life!
> 
> I need to put more holes on the strap...


Oooo they look great on you, bougainvillier!!!  Congrats!!!

I am mulling over buying the Daffodile Brodee right now.  Very expensive!
Saw a lady wearing a pair today in the CL boutique and fell in love, but wondering if its a bit over the top.  What do you think???


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> For people who want to see the cameo rose suede in real life!
> 
> I need to put more holes on the strap...



Yeah you got them! They look great!


----------



## AEGIS

bougainvillier said:


> For people who want to see the cameo rose suede in real life!
> 
> I need to put more holes on the strap...





such a pretty color.  this is much more a spring color....idk why he released them for fall


----------



## shoe_luvr

AEGIS said:
			
		

> such a pretty color.  this is much more a spring color....idk why he released them for fall



I agree!! I love the color but I haven't pulled the trigger since it feels like a spring color. I'm just so over spring & summer...


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:


> For people who want to see the cameo rose suede in real life!
> 
> I need to put more holes on the strap...



they`re gorgeous on you! i had to add 2 holes to each strap, but i`m considering adding a third haha. can`t wait to see you post some ootd pics! *hint hint nudge nudge*


----------



## bougainvillier

318Platinum said:


> OH MY GOD!!! I so do not need to see this right now!! This is off the charts lovely! I love it, and I don't even care if it's suede. Congrats, *Bouganvillier*!



Thank you *Platinum*! They look so delicious, a real nice shade to match with my bougainvillier-colored bag. I am a total sucker for all kinds of pink and red 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oooo they look great on you, bougainvillier!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> I am mulling over buying the Daffodile Brodee right now.  Very expensive!
> Saw a lady wearing a pair today in the CL boutique and fell in love, but wondering if its a bit over the top.  What do you think???



Thank you! I also got my MBB, they fit perfectly and I love them too!!! 

WOW! Those are insanely pretty *Helen*! Yea 3K is definitely off the chart for me right now but if I can afford, I'd go for it. It's not something that a simple DIY job can do. I would pay for the brodee rather than the strassed ones at same price if you know what i mean.



fumi said:


> Yeah you got them! They look great!



Thanks *fumi*!!



AEGIS said:


> such a pretty color.  this is much more a spring color....idk why he released them for fall



Me having the same question. But I don't really care what season we are at now. They will still be my love next spring 



shoe_luvr said:


> I agree!! I love the color but I haven't pulled the trigger since it feels like a spring color. I'm just so over spring & summer...



Totally see what you are saying. LOL I really want something in blue or green shades but nothing phenomenal this fall season..



laurenychu said:


> they`re gorgeous on you! i had to add 2 holes to each strap, but i`m considering adding a third haha. can`t wait to see you post some ootd pics! *hint hint nudge nudge*



Thanks *Lauren*! And your advice on sizing. I took 35.5 and they are just a tad loose to let me breath. I think they will be perfect once I put the holes  hmmm. Let me put 3 then LOL. BTW I am still on the look out for black kid ones (maybe even daf). I am totally addicted about lady daf now. I am not that petite afterall.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you *Platinum*! They look so delicious, a real nice shade to match with my bougainvillier-colored bag. I am a total sucker for all kinds of pink and red
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I also got my MBB, they fit perfectly and I love them too!!!
> 
> WOW! Those are insanely pretty *Helen*! Yea 3K is definitely off the chart for me right now but if I can afford, I'd go for it. It's not something that a simple DIY job can do. I would pay for the brodee rather than the strassed ones at same price if you know what i mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *fumi*!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me having the same question. But I don't really care what season we are at now. They will still be my love next spring
> 
> 
> 
> Totally see what you are saying. LOL I really want something in blue or green shades but nothing phenomenal this fall season..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Lauren*! And your advice on sizing. I took 35.5 and they are just a tad loose to let me breath. I think they will be perfect once I put the holes  hmmm. Let me put 3 then LOL. BTW I am still on the look out for black kid ones (maybe even daf). I am totally addicted about lady daf now. I am not that petite afterall.


Seller only ships within the States so asking if she would ship out to Japan now before I start bidding.  Wish me luck!  

As you know, I already have a pair of Pigalili Potpurri and I think Im going to save em for my wedding... well, have to find a partner first
Strassed shoes are definitely not an everyday shoe.  Too nice to wear where I think I can wear the Daff Boree for different occasions, casual or dress-up.

Oh boy are they expensive though!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Seller only ships within the States so asking if she would ship out to Japan now before I start bidding.  Wish me luck!
> 
> As you know, I already have a pair of Pigalili Potpurri and I think Im going to save em for my wedding... well, have to find a partner first
> Strassed shoes are definitely not an everyday shoe.  Too nice to wear where I think I can wear the Daff Boree for different occasions, casual or dress-up.
> 
> Oh boy are they expensive though!!!



I am sure she will given it will be a great sell for her. Otherwise, I can def help you out. 

I know!!! I feel strassed shoes not only too nice but also too dressy for everyday use. I would never wear them for daytime going out either. It's nice to have them for a special special occasion but I agree. the Brodee is more versatile.

Aren't we just starting to flush money down the toilet being a CL addict?! HAHA totally feel like a junkie


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I am sure she will given it will be a great sell for her. Otherwise, I can def help you out.
> 
> I know!!! I feel strassed shoes not only too nice but also too dressy for everyday use. I would never wear them for daytime going out either. It's nice to have them for a special special occasion but I agree. the Brodee is more versatile.
> 
> Aren't we just starting to flush money down the toilet being a CL addict?! HAHA totally feel like a junkie


We are CL junkies for sure!  Naughty girl, naughty bougainvillier!!!

For this season...
I want the Divinoche 160 in black/gold.  I was initially going to go for the red pair, but the color wasn't vibrant enuf IRL besides the black/gold is sooo SEXY!!!  Unfortunately the boutique received all sizes except mine.  Keeping fingers crossed itll arrive sometime soon!!!  I know you were checking them out.  Did you get yours???

Also want the piggies in 120 and LPs.

I am a CL w%$re!!!  Argh!!!

I think I might be able to behave myself next season.  Heard from a little birdy that its not so hot... whew!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I am sure she will given it will be a great sell for her. Otherwise, I can def help you out.
> 
> I know!!! I feel strassed shoes not only too nice but also too dressy for everyday use. I would never wear them for daytime going out either. It's nice to have them for a special special occasion but I agree. the Brodee is more versatile.
> 
> Aren't we just starting to flush money down the toilet being a CL addict?! HAHA totally feel like a junkie


Please do help me if she decides she wont ship overseas.
Thank you so much!!!

Wonder if Ebay allows delivery to a non-registered address though... hmmmm...
Argh! Argh!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> We are CL junkies for sure!  Naughty girl, naughty bougainvillier!!!
> 
> For this season...
> I want the Divinoche 160 in black/gold.  I was initially going to go for the red pair, but the color wasn't vibrant enuf IRL besides the black/gold is sooo SEXY!!!  Unfortunately the boutique received all sizes except mine.  Keeping fingers crossed itll arrive sometime soon!!!  I know you were checking them out.  Did you get yours???
> 
> Also want the piggies in 120 and LPs.
> 
> I am a CL w%$re!!!  Argh!!!
> 
> I think I might be able to behave myself next season.  Heard from a little birdy that its not so hot... whew!!!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Please do help me if she decides she wont ship overseas.
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Wonder if Ebay allows delivery to a non-registered address though... hmmmm...
> Argh! Argh!



I havent decided on the Divinoche 160 yet. I wasnt sure about handling the 160s, these lady dafs are my first and I want to practice a bit on them. given that I am 'expecting'.. def dont want to overdo on the height. so.. idk might wait around a bit. i think i prefer lady daf over the sexy D given my style. you know what! my size 35 is sold out on NAP already!!! And I havent seen other 35s anywhere!

SS season is going to be boring?! Oh no I am so expecting some good stuff coming though!

Definitely I will. Keep me updated on how she replies! Good luck hon!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I havent decided on the Divinoche 160 yet. I wasnt sure about handling the 160s, these lady dafs are my first and I want to practice a bit on them. given that I am 'expecting'.. def dont want to overdo on the height. so.. idk might wait around a bit. i think i prefer lady daf over the sexy D given my style. you know what! my size 35 is sold out on NAP already!!! And I havent seen other 35s anywhere!
> 
> SS season is going to be boring?! Oh no I am so expecting some good stuff coming though!
> 
> Definitely I will. Keep me updated on how she replies! Good luck hon!


The Divinoche 160 is sooooo comfortable.  I was able to try on my size in the red color.  Very stable too.  All the SAs were saying the same.  We were all so surprised given the height of the heels.  Definitely comfier than Dafs.  The platform is super light too.  Much lighter than the Dafs as well fyi.

I think you should go for em.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The Divinoche 160 is sooooo comfortable.  I was able to try on my size in the red color.  Very stable too.  All the SAs were saying the same.  We were all so surprised given the height of the heels.  Definitely comfier than Dafs.  The platform is super light too.  Much lighter than the Dafs as well fyi.
> 
> I think you should go for em.



I remembered you said half up from VP/LP size, right? Maybe I can make it work with 35.5?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I havent decided on the Divinoche 160 yet. I wasnt sure about handling the 160s, these lady dafs are my first and I want to practice a bit on them. given that I am 'expecting'.. def dont want to overdo on the height. so.. idk might wait around a bit. i think i prefer lady daf over the sexy D given my style. you know what! my size 35 is sold out on NAP already!!! And I havent seen other 35s anywhere!
> 
> SS season is going to be boring?! Oh no I am so expecting some good stuff coming though!
> 
> Definitely I will. Keep me updated on how she replies! Good luck hon!


Which Lady Dafs are you after?  Size 35?
As for Pigges and LLs you are a 34 right?

I will keep an eye out for you!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I remembered you said half up from VP/LP size, right? Maybe I can make it work with 35.5?


I am after size 37 for the black/gold Divinoche, but the 37.5 were not bad at all which I got to try on so half up to 35.5 wont be bad at all

I am just keeping fingers crossed for 37s to be shipped into Japan.

Why oh why are they missing only the 37s, boohoo!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Which Lady Dafs are you after?  Size 35?
> As for Pigges and LLs you are a 34 right?
> 
> I will keep an eye out for you!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!



These lady dafs I did 35.5, yes 34 for pigalle 120 and LL. 35 for VP and LP. Thanks hon!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> These lady dafs I did 35.5, yes 34 for pigalle 120 and LL. 35 for VP and LP. Thanks hon!!!


are you looking for black kid lady daf?
what about LP and VP?  what colors?

I know a shipment is coming in for the Piggies this week.  Nude ones.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> These lady dafs I did 35.5, yes 34 for pigalle 120 and LL. 35 for VP and LP. Thanks hon!!!


Nude pigges if you want me to check for your size I gladly will

Gosh, Ebay seller for my Daffs not responding to any of my emails.  V. frustrated!
Bonanza seller has been quick to respond but her price is 500 more, ugh!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> are you looking for black kid lady daf?
> what about LP and VP?  what colors?
> 
> I know a shipment is coming in for the Piggies this week.  Nude ones.



Oh no. I meant my sizing on these so that you have an idea if 35.5 for divinoche will work for me of not?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh no. I meant my sizing on these so that you have an idea if 35.5 for divinoche will work for me of not?


Oh you want me to ask for the Divinoche yes?  Got it! Either 35 or 35.5.  Consider it done!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Nude pigges if you want me to check for your size I gladly will
> 
> Gosh, Ebay seller for my Daffs not responding to any of my emails.  V. frustrated!
> Bonanza seller has been quick to respond but her price is 500 more, ugh!



Woooo that's pure robbery! 500 for shipping only?!

Man I want the black python piggies 120 we found on NAP international the other day SO BAD!!!

Stupid import/export law! I want my shoes!!!

Gals check this out! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/311808


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh no. I meant my sizing on these so that you have an idea if 35.5 for divinoche will work for me of not?


These are flying out the window.  none of the sites has my size either!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Woooo that's pure robbery! 500 for shipping only?!
> 
> Man I want the black python piggies 120 we found on NAP international the other day SO BAD!!!
> 
> Stupid import/export law! I want my shoes!!!
> 
> Gals check this out! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/311808


Bonanza seller offering the daffs at 3500, 500 more than the ebay seller, argh!
No can do.

Those python crystal piggies are TDF!!!  Not black though.  Very deep chocolate brown that is almost black.  Saw them in Biancas over here.

If it aint going extinct why ban them from exporting I wonder.  So frostrating!!!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Do you have anything new to show us?



Lol! In Cameo Rose?? No. But yes, I do have something new. :greengrin:  I'll post soon!


----------



## dbeth

Perche Soleil Altadama

So stunning IRL, absolutely gorgeous!! One of my favorite pairs.!!


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> So stunning IRL, absolutely gorgeous!! One of my favorite pairs.!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?


----------



## 318Platinum

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?



TOTALLY!!! I have been taking about these ever since my SA told me about these a few months ago, but they don't come in my size, and I'm not about to pay another 2 grand for a Daf Booty! Other than that, I'm all for them! Sexy to me!


----------



## bougainvillier

318Platinum said:


> TOTALLY!!! I have been taking about these ever since my SA told me about these a few months ago, but they don't come in my size, and I'm not about to pay another 2 grand for a Daf Booty! Other than that, I'm all for them! Sexy to me!



Aren't you size 42? I saw NM has a full size run from 36 to 42  Not enabling here, just saying!


----------



## bitchychinky

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?



These are so hot!  I want a pair of Daf booty's since last season.  Ahhh Im trying to save up or a new car.  But a car always needs a new pair of shoes to match...why did I come in this thread ahaha


----------



## GrRoxy

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?



Sooo sexy but I wouldn't be able to walk in them and it would be waste of money... unfortunately...


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?



Love!


----------



## 318Platinum

bougainvillier said:


> Aren't you size 42? I saw NM has a full size run from 36 to 42  Not enabling here, just saying!



Yes, I am! I saw that after I went to NM website! I forget about the dept. stores, and try to deal with my CL SA only when it comes to shoes. I am eyeing them, so enabling you are!!!  Are you planning on getting them as well?


----------



## bougainvillier

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yes, I am! I saw that after I went to NM website! I forget about the dept. stores, and try to deal with my CL SA only when it comes to shoes. I am eyeing them, so enabling you are!!!  Are you planning on getting them as well?



I think I'm eyeing too  
My problem is I don't have daf booties so not sure on sizing. I'm VP LP MBB in 35, lady daf in 35.5 (would be fine with 35 with a bit pain but the straps keep my feet secure) and un bout 85 in 36. You think I'd be fine with 36? I wouldn't mind a little room but not swimming loose, you know?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?


I love these, but thinking I could only pair em with skinnies.  Definitely not skirts.


----------



## Louboufan

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

I'm thinking about getting pigalle with spikes but don't know what color to get. There's red black and nude the spikes are the same color as the shoe


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC




----------



## 318Platinum

bougainvillier said:


> I think I'm eyeing too
> My problem is I don't have daf booties so not sure on sizing. I'm VP LP MBB in 35, lady daf in 35.5 (would be fine with 35 with a bit pain but the straps keep my feet secure) and un bout 85 in 36. You think I'd be fine with 36? I wouldn't mind a little room but not swimming loose, you know?



I think most gals go a half size up in Daf Booty, I believe? I tell you, If I had the option of going up a half size in my Daf Botty, I wouldn't give it a second thought! They are treacherous for me! I still love them, though. (My experiences with them will vary against everyone else, since my foot is huge to begin with)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?



Stunning! 

 Go for them!!


----------



## anniethecat

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?


 
 Not a daff lover, but between this one and the croco one skislope posted I might be changing my mind.  But way too tall for me.


----------



## caitvee

I love these. I want them in black!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?



I found this pic, I think it's Lady Gaga wearing these 

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...ls-thread-post-pix-lady-gaga-072212-20-8-.jpg


----------



## gymangel812

ShoewhoreNYC said:


> I'm thinking about getting pigalle with spikes but don't know what color to get. There's red black and nude the spikes are the same color as the shoe



Definitely not the nude. There was a funny discussion about them a while ago lol. I'd probably do black.


----------



## AEGIS

ShoewhoreNYC said:


> I'm thinking about getting pigalle with spikes but don't know what color to get. There's red black and nude the spikes are the same color as the shoe




i have the black and it is lovely
i do not like the nude
the red is simply outstanding


----------



## sofaa

*Pigalili Plato 140mm *


----------



## bougainvillier

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I found this pic, I think it's Lady Gaga wearing these
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...ls-thread-post-pix-lady-gaga-072212-20-8-.jpg



WOW thanks for sharing the picture. She actually looks nice in this one 

For ladies who are interested in pre-ordering: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod147340166&cmCat=product

Don't know why the link on NM is not working any more. NM has 10% off now if you register a new email


----------



## bougainvillier

sofaa said:


> *Pigalili Plato 140mm *



So stunning! Hope it has 34...


----------



## skislope15

318Platinum said:


> TOTALLY!!! I have been taking about these ever since my SA told me about these a few months ago, but they don't come in my size, and I'm not about to pay another 2 grand for a Daf Booty! Other than that, I'm all for them! Sexy to me!


 

hey not to sway you...but here's your maybe shoe in your siggy in your size
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...65289?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337a9bd5e9


----------



## bougainvillier

Oh these are divine! Saw this picture from IG...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh these are divine! Saw this picture from IG...


Wow!!!  I like these!!!  Could be a substitute for my Bridgets!
Wonder if they come in other colorways.  Does anyone know the name of these???


----------



## martinaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow!!! I like these!!! Could be a substitute for my Bridgets!
> Wonder if they come in other colorways. Does anyone know the name of these???


 
I think the style is Aeronotoc. Neiman Marcus an other colour of them online.


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> hey not to sway you...but here's your maybe shoe in your siggy in your size
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...65289?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337a9bd5e9



Hahaha, *Skislope15*! I've had my eye on it for a couple weeks now, but I am still undecided about them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow!!!  I like these!!!  Could be a substitute for my Bridgets!
> Wonder if they come in other colorways.  Does anyone know the name of these???


I wish they came in the color in either on instagram or plain black.
The one on Neiman seems to busy and the other colorway I know is in black patent on the front and glitter leopard on the heels.


----------



## Louboufan

ShoewhoreNYC said:


> I'm thinking about getting pigalle with spikes but don't know what color to get. There's red black and nude the spikes are the same color as the shoe


I bought the black patent and I love them. I think the black or red would be a great buy.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sofaa said:


> *Pigalili Plato 140mm *


Is anyone looking to go for these???
I am pondering over it, but the price aint cute...
Also wondering if it can be worn on a regular basis, meaning not necessarily for a special event???


----------



## laurenychu

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Is anyone looking to go for these???
> I am pondering over it, but the price aint cute...
> Also wondering if it can be worn on a regular basis, meaning not necessarily for a special event???



I would! But like you mentioned, the price decided for me ): i would totally break these out on a regular day!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> I would! But like you mentioned, the price decided for me ): i would totally break these out on a regular day!


Soooo are we going to be shoe twins???

I have the Pigalili Potpurri strass in silver which I havent broken out.  Keeping them for my wedding which may never come about hahahaha!

But, think this gun-metal colorway would be way easier to take out on a spin, yippeee!


----------



## laurenychu

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Soooo are we going to be shoe twins???
> 
> I have the Pigalili Potpurri strass in silver which I havent broken out.  Keeping them for my wedding which may never come about hahahaha!
> 
> But, think this gun-metal colorway would be way easier to take out on a spin, yippeee!



i wish!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> i wish!!


Well, I am undecided myself.  Have other pairs I want that I can wear more on a casual basis such as the LPs.  Been wanting those for ages


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Is anyone looking to go for these???
> I am pondering over it, but the price aint cute...
> Also wondering if it can be worn on a regular basis, meaning not necessarily for a special event???





that is a lot of shoe for a regular basis...i think just a spike shoe would be more versatile


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> that is a lot of shoe for a regular basis...i think just a spike shoe would be more versatile


Hahaha!  True.  So far, I have not been able to get my hands on any pair I want!!!
Just window shopping for now


----------



## 318Platinum

318Platinum said:


> WOW! I had no idea that this shoe was $1,400!! They can keep that Daff!



Okay, really REALLY upset because now, it is showing for $1,075 on E-Comm, and my size is gone now! I'm tired of the games. This was the only shoe I was looking forward to getting this season. Guess I shall look elsewhere for it since I know now it was a pricing mistake.  Which one do you all like out of this Metallic Lamé Daffodile, or this Peacock Suede Daffodile? I'm really iffy about suede, though.


----------



## pixiesparkle

oh my I've been away for too long!! have over 80 pages to catch up on..but the Perche Soleil Altadama is a beauty


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone have any modelling pictures of the Maillot? 
I'm interested to see how it looks on.


----------



## 318Platinum

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone have any modelling pictures of the Maillot?
> I'm interested to see how it looks on.



Me too!! I really think I want the Maillot as well. I'm just torn about colors, though.


----------



## Dessye

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone have any modelling pictures of the Maillot?
> I'm interested to see how it looks on.



Here you go!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Okay, really REALLY upset because now, it is showing for $1,075 on E-Comm, and my size is gone now! I'm tired of the games. This was the only shoe I was looking forward to getting this season. Guess I shall look elsewhere for it since I know now it was a pricing mistake.  Which one do you all like out of this Metallic Lamé Daffodile, or this Peacock Suede Daffodile? I'm really iffy about suede, though.



I prefer the Peacock.


----------



## Dessye

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Okay, really REALLY upset because now, it is showing for $1,075 on E-Comm, and my size is gone now! I'm tired of the games. This was the only shoe I was looking forward to getting this season. Guess I shall look elsewhere for it since I know now it was a pricing mistake.  Which one do you all like out of this Metallic Lamé Daffodile, or this Peacock Suede Daffodile? I'm really iffy about suede, though.



It's a tough choice, but I would get the Metallic Daff, for versatility of color and ease of material.


----------



## Louboufan

Dessye said:


> Here you go!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Dessye said:


> Here you go!



Omg thanks! They are sooo hot!!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Okay, really REALLY upset because now, it is showing for $1,075 on E-Comm, and my size is gone now! I'm tired of the games. This was the only shoe I was looking forward to getting this season. Guess I shall look elsewhere for it since I know now it was a pricing mistake.  Which one do you all like out of this Metallic Lamé Daffodile, or this Peacock Suede Daffodile? I'm really iffy about suede, though.





leopard metallic


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Dessye said:


> Here you go!



OMG!!! These are so gorgeous!!

Did you get them? These look amazing on you!!

BTW, Welcome back!! x


----------



## Dessye

ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG!!! These are so gorgeous!!
> 
> Did you get them? These look amazing on you!!
> 
> BTW, Welcome back!! x



Aw, thanks hun!   Staying away from tPF has helped curb my spending tendencies but I just broke a 2 month ban.  Oh well! 

Somehow, I'm not crazy about these...  But secretly I'm pleased.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Dessye said:


> Aw, thanks hun!   Staying away from tPF has helped curb my spending tendencies but I just broke a 2 month ban.  Oh well!
> 
> Somehow, I'm not crazy about these...  But secretly I'm pleased.



Why? These look great on you!!
Any shoes will look gorgeous with your amazing legs


----------



## gfairenoughh

bougainvillier said:


> Oh geez... I shouldnt have click on these... Any love here?



oooooooooh sexy fa sho! these are gorgeous!


----------



## BinkysPrada

Dessye said:


> Here you go!



 They're gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> Here you go!


Wow!!!  Thought they were an odd looking pair in the look book, but they look HOT on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow!!!  Thought they were an odd looking pair in the look book, but they look HOT on you!!!



Oh no, they're not me!!  haha, I wish


----------



## sflores719

Dessye said:


> Here you go!



Are the Maillot Platforms coming in another color? I really love them, but I already have black suede Maryjane Daffs and would rather buy a different color.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sflores719 said:


> Are the Maillot Platforms coming in another color? I really love them, but I already have black suede Maryjane Daffs and would rather buy a different color.


I saw one in Ivory, but dont know if they are for sale.  Thinking it might have been made just for a runway?  If anyone knows where I can get a hold of Ivory, would love to know where I can get one. Actually not me, but my friend is looking. Very pretty!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I saw one in Ivory, but dont know if they are for sale.  Thinking it might have been made just for a runway?  If anyone knows where I can get a hold of Ivory, would love to know where I can get one. Actually not me, but my friend is looking. Very pretty!!!



I think saks having them in taupe (more grey than ivory) for preorder. Full size run if anyone is interested.


----------



## bougainvillier

Anyone saw these? Or other styles in these? I think it'll make a really cute yet sexy peep toe platform!!!


----------



## sflores719

bougainvillier said:


> I think saks having them in taupe (more grey than ivory) for preorder. Full size run if anyone is interested.



Saks does have the Taupe ones 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jBJZC5O


----------



## bougainvillier

sflores719 said:
			
		

> Saks does have the Toupe ones
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446512664&R=452580549170&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jBJZC5O



Lol we all time CL stalkers 

But I prefer the black personally...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Lol we all time CL stalkers
> 
> But I prefer the black personally...


Me too!  On the sites, I couldnt imagine what they look like on, but they are very sexy arent they!!!

Ahhh, TPF is sooo addictive.  No good.  So bad that its so good!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fall-winter/daf-booty-fur.html

omg!!!!!! ladies what do you think!!??


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

sofaa said:


> *Pigalili Plato 140mm *


I've been eyeing those! Such a beautiful shoe but not so beautiful price.


----------



## Dessye

sflores719 said:


> Are the Maillot Platforms coming in another color? I really love them, but I already have black suede Maryjane Daffs and would rather buy a different color.



Actually, I don't know.  But I can try to find out.  I'm not a good source of new info anymore because I'm trying to reduce my CL spending!  You could email customer service at CL USA - they'll know the stock for the US boutiques.  You could also email CL Europe or CL Asia if you're willing to ship overseas.  As for the department stores, you'd have to contact them individually.  Hopefully, someone else can chime in!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> AaarrgggGGGhhhhhhHHHH!!!!!!  Please do not make me count how many pairs I have!!!
> I will go faint
> If I do a collection thread, I will have to face my CRIME!!!!


lol!


----------



## skislope15

gfairenoughh said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fall-winter/daf-booty-fur.html
> 
> omg!!!!!! ladies what do you think!!??


 
wow these are different...personally i wouldn't wear them but I bet someone can make them look good


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> wow these are different...personally i wouldn't wear them but I bet someone can make them look good



  Maybe Oscar the grouch...:giggles:


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> Maybe Oscar the grouch...:giggles:


 
funny you say that because my intial thought when I saw them was that they looked like the grinch....


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> funny you say that because my intial thought when I saw them was that they looked like the grinch....



  Same thing.  Wow, you know Msr. isn't worried about his sales when he creates something like this.  I think it might sell as well as the Eyeball LP...


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> Same thing. Wow, you know Msr. isn't worried about his sales when he creates something like this. I think it might sell as well as the Eyeball LP...


 
hopefully better then the scuba shoes lol...
I bet we see a celeb rock them and make them look amazing and then we'll all wish we had them lol


----------



## gfairenoughh

skislope15 said:


> funny you say that because my intial thought when I saw them was that they looked like the grinch....



definitly some sort of muppet!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

if they were hot pink my name would be all over them lol!


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> hopefully better then the scuba shoes lol...
> I bet we see a celeb rock them and make them look amazing and then we'll all wish we had them lol



I can work with the Black knee high version, but I'm not sure what to do with the other color. I actually like them, but I would probably never buy them as there are many other shoes I would rather get. Interesting, though. I bet it is so soft and lush!


----------



## gfairenoughh

here is the black knee high version!!!!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/daf-boot-fur.html


----------



## Louboufan

gfairenoughh said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fall-winter/daf-booty-fur.html
> 
> omg!!!!!! ladies what do you think!!??



Reminds me of a carpet.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fall-winter/daf-booty-fur.html
> 
> omg!!!!!! ladies what do you think!!??


Woof, Woof!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> I've been eyeing those! Such a beautiful shoe but not so beautiful price.


I saw the IRL and I actually did not like them.  Cannot put a finger as to why though...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> here is the black knee high version!!!!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/daf-boot-fur.html


Looks like Chewbacca's legs in Star Wars


----------



## LizzielovesCL

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Woof, Woof!!!!!


Lol! That is what it looks like; a Shaggy dog!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> i wish!!



Saw them IRL and they were not as gorgeous as the photos, so I passed.
I already have a Pigalili in silver (see attached photo) and the color was very similiar.  Much lighter than the photos and a bit tough looking which does not go with my style.

Whew!!! Once again, money intact in my wallet!


----------



## Dessye

gfairenoughh said:


> here is the black knee high version!!!!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/daf-boot-fur.html



You know, if the fur were shorter and became shorter as it went closer to the foot like tapered a bit, then I MIGHT see it working...  But this is not for me.


----------



## laurenychu

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Saw them IRL and they were not as gorgeous as the photos, so I passed.
> I already have a Pigalili in silver (see attached photo) and the color was very similiar.  Much lighter than the photos and a bit tough looking which does not go with my style.
> 
> Whew!!! Once again, money intact in my wallet!



i hate when i get disappointed, but i feel so good that i saved the monies haha. your silver pigalili are tdf!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Looks like Chewbacca's legs in Star Wars



Bahahahahah


----------



## Christchrist

Well these are a stunning color but I'm not familiar with the Cornielle


----------



## Christchrist

Ok just got these babies from my Saks girl. The pic not the shoes


----------



## ouija board

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well these are a stunning color but I'm not familiar with the Cornielle



Love the color, but wish it weren't satin...too bridesmaid-y or prom looking for me. The Cornielle was the shoe that lured me back to CL this year. Super comfy and sexy for a 100mm height. If I could find a pair in exotic or glitter, I'd be a happy gal.


----------



## Christchrist

ouija board said:
			
		

> Love the color, but wish it weren't satin...too bridesmaid-y or prom looking for me. The Cornielle was the shoe that lured me back to CL this year. Super comfy and sexy for a 100mm height. If I could find a pair in exotic or glitter, I'd be a happy gal.



Yeah the satin is killing me. If I got it is strass it. Ha. They should do a python


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok just got these babies from my Saks girl. The pic not the shoes
> 
> View attachment 1851475


You must be on a hunt for something blue?!?!?!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Yeah the satin is killing me. If I got it is strass it. Ha. They should do a python


That would by gorgy!!!  Love exotics and the Corneille is beautiful!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You must be on a hunt for something blue?!?!?!



Girl I'm on the hunt for anything with a red sole lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Girl I'm on the hunt for anything with a red sole lol


You are just as bad as me!!!


----------



## me&momo

Christchrist said:


> Well these are a stunning color but I'm not familiar with the Cornielle
> 
> View attachment 1851471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851472



The color is stunning, but satin is mehh. i tried on the Corneille Sling in black patent a month or so ago and they were SUPER comfortable!! i passed on them because i'm preggers and have no idea if my shoe size will change after delivery!! :rain:


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You are just as bad as me!!!



We may be related lol. Loubi cousin


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> We may be related lol. Loubi cousin



Your message box is full. You gotta delete girl.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> We may be related lol. Loubi cousin


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Your message box is full. You gotta delete girl.


Done!!!


----------



## caitvee

Anyone have / can post pictures of the Leopard 120mm Filos? Dying to see them in person.


----------



## Dessye

caitvee said:


> Anyone have / can post pictures of the Leopard 120mm Filos? Dying to see them in person.


 
Here's a pic of them in a mag:

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...n-US&rlz=1I7ADBR_enCA229&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## Louboufan

caitvee said:


> Anyone have / can post pictures of the Leopard 120mm Filos? Dying to see them in person.



Me too.


----------



## Louboufan

Dessye said:


> Here's a pic of them in a mag:
> 
> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...n-US&rlz=1I7ADBR_enCA229&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1



Thank you


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looks like Chewbacca's legs in Star Wars


 
:lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

caitvee said:


> Anyone have / can post pictures of the Leopard 120mm Filos? Dying to see them in person.





I believe a member here bought them and posted pics in a thread


----------



## NANI1972

Wow! These are stunning!

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system...619&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-WB80MDZXfW5AhMV61AoE9A


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Wow! These are stunning!
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1409&src=36619&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-WB80MDZXfW5AhMV61AoE9A



I tried these on at nordstrom. Soooo sexy. I loved them. Shouldn't gotten them ;(


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I tried these on at nordstrom. Soooo sexy. I loved them. Shouldn't gotten them ;(



Stupid autocorrect. I should have gotten them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Ok just got these babies from my Saks girl. The pic not the shoes
> 
> View attachment 1851475





*Thanks for sharing! They are beautiful!*


----------



## blueeyeskelli

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You must be on a hunt for something blue?!?!?!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love these!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Stupid autocorrect. I should have gotten them!



:lolots:You are hilarious:lolots:
You should get them if you can find em!  We can be shoe twins on these too!
They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> :lolots:You are hilarious:lolots:
> You should get them if you can find em!  We can be shoe twins on these too!
> They are gorgeous!!!



I'll try. I am on a patent kick lol


----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

>



Oh Yolanda !!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Girl I'm on the hunt for anything with a red sole lol


 
Hopefully not just ANYTHING with a red sole! Someone has a picture of a kid with a baseball cap on painting nonCL soles red with a can of paint and a brush :cry:

I must admit thought, I am occasionally tempted to order my UHG from on the replica sites. That is TEMPTED. I would never actually do it.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Hopefully not just ANYTHING with a red sole! Someone has a picture of a kid with a baseball cap on painting nonCL soles red with a can of paint and a brush :cry:
> 
> I must admit thought, I am occasionally tempted to order my UHG from on the replica sites. That is TEMPTED. I would never actually do it.



Yeah there is NO way I'm buying a fake. Lol I need the real deal


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


>




Uh oh, if this comes in VM, I'm in trouble...


----------



## Dessye

Christchrist said:


> Yeah there is NO way I'm buying a fake. Lol I need the real deal



Fakes are ugly!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:
			
		

> Fakes are ugly!!!



The only fake a woman should have is boobs


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> The only fake a woman should have is boobs


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> The only fake a woman should have is boobs


Ahahahahaha!!!  You are hilarious!!!  Cracks me up!!!
I second that!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> The only fake a woman should have is boobs



lmao....i die! i'll accept hair, nails, and eyelashes


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> Fakes are ugly!!!



Agree, don't worth the money...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Hopefully not just ANYTHING with a red sole! Someone has a picture of a kid with a baseball cap on painting nonCL soles red with a can of paint and a brush :cry:
> 
> I must admit thought, I am occasionally tempted to order my UHG from on the replica sites. That is TEMPTED. I would never actually do it.


You would know that they are fakes yourself and you won't be happy anyway


----------



## wannaprada

aegis said:
			
		

> lmao....i die! I'll accept hair, nails, and eyelashes



lol!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> lmao....i die! i'll accept hair, nails, and eyelashes



Oh yeah all those too lol


----------



## Raffaluv

Came across these in the Bergdorf Fall Collection Mag


----------



## caitvee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The only fake a woman should have is boobs



Preach!


----------



## caitvee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> lmao....i die! i'll accept hair, nails, and eyelashes



And teeth... I knocked one of mine out at a bar. &#128563;


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Raffaluv said:


> Came across these in the Bergdorf Fall Collection Mag



How is this only (ha) 4 gs when ring strassed dafs are 6 gs? Surely the latter should be around this price range too..


----------



## gfairenoughh

Raffaluv said:


> Came across these in the Bergdorf Fall Collection Mag


 I love these!!!!


----------



## SueGalle

caitvee said:


> And teeth... I knocked one of mine out at a bar. &#55357;&#56883;


 
That sounds painful


----------



## gfairenoughh

dirtyaddiction said:


> How is this only (ha) 4 gs when ring strassed dafs are 6 gs? Surely the latter should be around this price range too..



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## fumi

Raffaluv said:


> Came across these in the Bergdorf Fall Collection Mag



These are gorgeous!  Surprisingly fair price too.


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> These are gorgeous!  Surprisingly fair price too.



Yeah, I am a little surprised at the cost. Thought they would be more!


----------



## Louboufan

Dessye said:


> Fakes are ugly!!!



Very ugly


----------



## Louboufan

Raffaluv said:


> Came across these in the Bergdorf Fall Collection Mag


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I think it could be because of the pieces, ring strass pieces are bigger and it will be necessary less stones to complete the shoes, but it is just a idea, really I dont know


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Raffaluv said:


> Came across these in the Bergdorf Fall Collection Mag



Looooove them!

Same price as Isoldes btw


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

does anyone have real life pictures of a Daffodile in Violette suede? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Popsicool

.


----------



## sflores719

Dessye said:


> Actually, I don't know.  But I can try to find out.  I'm not a good source of new info anymore because I'm trying to reduce my CL spending!  You could email customer service at CL USA - they'll know the stock for the US boutiques.  You could also email CL Europe or CL Asia if you're willing to ship overseas.  As for the department stores, you'd have to contact them individually.  Hopefully, someone else can chime in!



Thank you!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dessye said:
			
		

> Maybe Oscar the grouch...:giggles:



Hahaha he could gift them to his gf. 

 I'm sure someone like Nikki M would wear them with one of her space suits. 

They r very strange indeed.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok just got these babies from my Saks girl. The pic not the shoes



Soooo pretty. I'm debating on them. I like this color too!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Soooo pretty. I'm debating on them. I like this color too!



They are crazy high


----------



## gfairenoughh

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fashions-night-out/highness-velvet.html

Here is the Limited Edition FNO Highness! the price is $1595. What do you ladies think and did anyone purchase them!?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Raffaluv said:
			
		

> Came across these in the Bergdorf Fall Collection Mag



I'm debating on these or the Atwoods. I already have a very mix so it's kind of repetitive. And I'm not a fan of the daf.  Ok guess that solves it!  I need the BG umbrella too!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fashions-night-out/highness-velvet.html
> 
> Here is the Limited Edition FNO Highness! the price is $1595. What do you ladies think and did anyone purchase them!?



I'm not a fan. Some might be though. I would need to try them on


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> I'm not a fan. Some might be though. I would need to try them on



Same here. They are not too exciting


----------



## Dessye

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the FNO Highness either.  Meh.


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fashions-night-out/highness-velvet.html
> 
> Here is the Limited Edition FNO Highness! the price is $1595. What do you ladies think and did anyone purchase them!?



Either they haven't made it available on the e-comm site just yet, or they both are already completely sold out! That is crazy! I actually wanted the Highness, I believe. I think they would look really god RL and on foot!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Saw this on instagram,







I like them but, I don't see Fashion Night Out.. They seem more appropriate for Chinese New Year, lol.


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:


> Either they haven't made it available on the e-comm site just yet, or they both are already completely sold out! That is crazy! I actually wanted the Highness, I believe. I think they would look really god RL and on foot!



I checked this morning and they were sold out and then a few hours later they had a bunch of sizes!


----------



## gfairenoughh

dirtyaddiction said:


> Saw this on instagram,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them but, I don't see Fashion Night Out.. They seem more appropriate for Chinese New Year, lol.



This is a super cute picture!!


----------



## 318Platinum

dirtyaddiction said:


> Saw this on instagram,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them but, I don't see Fashion Night Out.. They seem more appropriate for Chinese New Year, lol.



Well, If it means anything to anybody, 2012 is the year of the Dragon.  I think I like this, but no dice, as my size is surely sold out and I could be racking up on classics that I know I will wear more of.


----------



## xCHANELx

Gorgeous!! BG 111th Anniversary Exclusive!!


----------



## Cshotcoco

xCHANELx said:


> Gorgeous!! BG 111th Anniversary Exclusive!!



I've seen these today at Bergdorf Goodman and they are absolutely gorgeous the detailing is amazing rebellious yet beautiful.


----------



## Cshotcoco

LamborghiniGirl said:


> does anyone have real life pictures of a Daffodile in Violette suede? I would greatly appreciate it!


 Here's a pic


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Cshotcoco said:


> Here's a pic



Thank you!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Saw this on instagram,
> 
> I like them but, I don't see Fashion Night Out.. They seem more appropriate for Chinese New Year, lol.



Hahaha!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Syams said:


> is this already in store for purchase??? been waitingggg...


 
What are these called? For the life of me I can't remember!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

What do you think about these?
IMO, I love Daffs but these have some weird


----------



## amd_tan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What do you think about these?
> IMO, I love Daffs but these have some weird


Not feeling this look when viewed from the side..Might look better front on.
They should have just used the same piece of leather and not one on top of the platform. Looks kind of odd


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What do you think about these?
> IMO, I love Daffs but these have some weird


Daffs are chunky to begin with so the upper part of the shoe should have been left alone IMO.


----------



## 318Platinum

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What do you think about these?
> IMO, I love Daffs but these have some weird



I personally love it!! Is it already available? I wish there was something different about it, though. You all know I love my Daffs!!


----------



## VernisLUV

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What do you think about these?
> IMO, I love Daffs but these have some weird



For some reason, this pair doesn't seem as bulky as daffs do...
I don't like daffs but I love this pair! 
Does anyone know the name??


----------



## NANI1972

VernisLUV said:


> For some reason, this pair doesn't seem as bulky as daffs do...
> I don't like daffs but I love this pair!
> *Does anyone know the name??*



MAILLOT, I believe.


----------



## VernisLUV

Thanks NANI!
I wonder if they would make it to the sale....


----------



## Brazucaa

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What do you think about these?
> IMO, I love Daffs but these have some weird


 
Plainly ugly... 'Good' to see a 1st class shoemaker making this kind of mistake...

B


----------



## texas87

NANI1972 said:


> MAILLOT, I believe.


 
No, the Maillot is different it has a thin strap on top and looks way more attractive. I dont think this is Maillot


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> MAILLOT, I believe.



No, this is the Maillot, which I want as well, but maybe in Taupe? I am not sure what the other Daff is, though.


----------



## VernisLUV

318Platinum said:


> No, this is the Maillot, which I want as well, but maybe in Taupe? I am not sure what the other Daff is, though.



Oh this is Maillot!
I just saw a photo of this in the Celebrities with CL thread.. I don't like them on that girl.. Hahaha..


----------



## 318Platinum

VernisLUV said:


> Oh this is Maillot!
> I just saw a photo of this in the Celebrities with CL thread.. I don't like them on that girl.. Hahaha..



Tamara E. stays in the latest, but I don't like it on her. Makes me wonder if I will like it on myself now.


----------



## VernisLUV

318Platinum said:


> Tamara E. stays in the latest, but I don't like it on her. Makes me wonder if I will like it on myself now.



Lolol!! I'm glad you agree too!
It's just so odd looking... especially the heel part. Like too much meat showing or something..


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Plainly ugly... 'Good' to see a 1st class shoemaker making this kind of mistake...
> 
> B



Hahahaha B. cracking me up


----------



## martinaa

318Platinum said:


> I personally love it!! Is it already available? I wish there was something different about it, though. You all know I love my Daffs!!


 


VernisLUV said:


> For some reason, this pair doesn't seem as bulky as daffs do...
> I don't like daffs but I love this pair!
> Does anyone know the name??


 
It is the Donue. It is available on Louboutin EU site in taupe.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> No, this is the Maillot, which I want as well, but maybe in Taupe? I am not sure what the other Daff is, though.


Taupe Maillot is gorgy!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> Tamara E. stays in the latest, but I don't like it on her. Makes me wonder if I will like it on myself now.


Yeah saw it too and it did not look good on her...  saw an instagram photo somewhere in the thread and it looked gorgeous though.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> Plainly ugly... 'Good' to see a 1st class shoemaker making this kind of mistake...
> 
> B


----------



## Faraasha




----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Faraasha said:


> View attachment 1870630


HOT!!!  Love the color! 
Do you not mind sharing the name of the color pls???


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> View attachment 1870630



NEED!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> View attachment 1870630



*omg! Faraasha, are these a new addition to your collection?? The color is gorgeous! *


----------



## JessieG

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> Here's a pic



They're gorg! Want, want, want!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, I'm thinking about order a pair of black suede Dafs, I took  half size down on my black kid Dafs and they are a bit tight in the toe box, do you think I should take the suede Dafs TTS or half size down too? Idk what to do


----------



## Christchrist

Faraasha said:
			
		

>



Where are those? Love that color


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking about order a pair of black suede Dafs, I took  half size down on my black kid Dafs and they are a bit tight in the toe box, do you think I should take the suede Dafs TTS or half size down too? Idk what to do


Your kid daffs will stretch so dont worry.  Suede stretches more so keep it half down from TTS.


----------



## martinaa

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking about order a pair of black suede Dafs, I took  half size down on my black kid Dafs and they are a bit tight in the toe box, do you think I should take the suede Dafs TTS or half size down too? Idk what to do



I have the chartreuse suede Dafs and I wish I had bought them half size down...


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Hi girls !

The picture of "unknown color" Lady Peep Spikes posted by Faraasha is in fact one of my pics of my last purchase (probably found on my blog). The real color is a "basic" red. Actually, I changed the color in Photoshop and the color on the photo does not match with the real color. Sorry ! But I also bought a pair of Milady in Pivoine (peony in english), and that color in something in between red and my fake Lady Peep Color. I really love them, they are gorgeous !


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking about order a pair of black suede Dafs, I took half size down on my black kid Dafs and they are a bit tight in the toe box, do you think I should take the suede Dafs TTS or half size down too? Idk what to do


 
Your kid Daffs should stretch with time.  Suede is also stretchy so I would recommend going half size down as well.  But if you want them to be comfy right away, then go with half size up and add a half insole.


----------



## Dessye

AlicePhillipa said:


> Hi girls !
> 
> The picture of "unknown color" Lady Peep Spikes posted by Faraasha is in fact one of my pics of my last purchase (probably found on my blog). The real color is a "basic" red. Actually, I changed the color in Photoshop and the color on the photo does not match with the real color. Sorry ! But I also bought a pair of Milady in Pivoine (peony in english), and that color in something in between red and my fake Lady Peep Color. I really love them, they are gorgeous !


 
Congrats! Both are beautiful


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AlicePhillipa said:


> Hi girls !
> 
> The picture of "unknown color" Lady Peep Spikes posted by Faraasha is in fact one of my pics of my last purchase (probably found on my blog). The real color is a "basic" red. Actually, I changed the color in Photoshop and the color on the photo does not match with the real color. Sorry ! But I also bought a pair of Milady in Pivoine (peony in english), and that color in something in between red and my fake Lady Peep Color. I really love them, they are gorgeous !



you take phenomenal pictures, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Your kid Daffs should stretch with time.  Suede is also stretchy so I would recommend going half size down as well.  But if you want them to be comfy right away, then go with half size up and add a half insole.



Dessye, do you have any idea when Cruise willl start popping up or getting leaked for photos? I have been so disappointed this season, eager to see what is next!!


----------



## AEGIS

AlicePhillipa said:


> Hi girls !
> 
> The picture of "unknown color" Lady Peep Spikes posted by Faraasha is in fact one of my pics of my last purchase (probably found on my blog). The real color is a "basic" red. Actually, I changed the color in Photoshop and the color on the photo does not match with the real color. Sorry ! But I also bought a pair of Milady in Pivoine (peony in english), and that color in something in between red and my fake Lady Peep Color. I really love them, they are gorgeous !




aaww man.  i wish that was a real color


----------



## Brazucaa

AlicePhillipa said:


> Hi girls !
> 
> The picture of "unknown color" Lady Peep Spikes posted by Faraasha is in fact one of my pics of my last purchase (probably found on my blog). The real color is a "basic" red. Actually, I changed the color in Photoshop and the color on the photo does not match with the real color. Sorry ! But I also bought a pair of Milady in Pivoine (peony in english), and that color in something in between red and my fake Lady Peep Color. I really love them, they are gorgeous !


 
I do not know which ones I like best... they both just so beautiful! Although that last pair has that _'Je ne sais quoi'_ feminine touch... both from the peep toe and the small ribbon, I think.

Modelling pics would be _very_ welcomed... (hint, hint!)

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I do not know which ones I like best... they both just so beautiful! Although that last pair has that 'Je ne sais quoi' feminine touch... both from the peep toe and the small ribbon, I think.
> 
> Modelling pics would be very welcomed... (hint, hint!)
> 
> B



B your box is full. Delete lol


----------



## Christchrist

Let's just bask in the  Moroccan red python pigalle 120. Sooooo sexy 




I wish he would have sent me the pic without the loud background


----------



## Christchrist

AlicePhillipa said:
			
		

> Hi girls !
> 
> The picture of "unknown color" Lady Peep Spikes posted by Faraasha is in fact one of my pics of my last purchase (probably found on my blog). The real color is a "basic" red. Actually, I changed the color in Photoshop and the color on the photo does not match with the real color. Sorry ! But I also bought a pair of Milady in Pivoine (peony in english), and that color in something in between red and my fake Lady Peep Color. I really love them, they are gorgeous !



Those miladys are stunning! I haven't seen them like that. Very pretty


----------



## aalinkaa

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Let's just bask in the  Moroccan red python pigalle 120. Sooooo sexy
> 
> I wish he would have sent me the pic without the loud background



Wow! Is this available right now somewhere? I haven't seen anything like this in stores! Does it come in 100?


----------



## Christchrist

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Wow! Is this available right now somewhere? I haven't seen anything like this in stores! Does it come in 100?



I don't know if it comes in 100. I ordered it from the horatio boutique in NY. They are very helpful there. I didn't even know they had this color until I asked what colors the python came in. I know Barney's has the black python in a 100


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Let's just bask in the  Moroccan red python pigalle 120. Sooooo sexy
> 
> View attachment 1871713
> 
> 
> I wish he would have sent me the pic without the loud background


Yeah, whats up with that?  SA must have put that together as a color coordination idea?  Eugh!!!  This pair is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## aalinkaa

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I don't know if it comes in 100. I ordered it from the horatio boutique in NY. They are very helpful there. I didn't even know they had this color until I asked what colors the python came in. I know Barney's has the black python in a 100



I need 41.5 and Barney's only go up to 41  
This color is unbelievably hot! I will give them a call in the morning to see what my options are for 100. Thank you for the info! Enjoy them, they are absolutely beautiful. May I ask about the price?around  $1,200 ?


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Yeah, whats up with that?  SA must have put that together as a color coordination idea?  Eugh!!!  This pair is absolutely stunning!!!



That's what I was thinking lol


----------



## Christchrist

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> I need 41.5 and Barney's only go up to 41
> This color is unbelievably hot! I will give them a call in the morning to see what my options are for 100. Thank you for the info! Enjoy them, they are absolutely beautiful. May I ask about the price?around  $1,200 ?



Yes. 1195 I think


----------



## Christchrist

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> I need 41.5 and Barney's only go up to 41
> This color is unbelievably hot! I will give them a call in the morning to see what my options are for 100. Thank you for the info! Enjoy them, they are absolutely beautiful. May I ask about the price?around  $1,200 ?



Also try saks. Call a store and ask them too look. They have so much more then what's online


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Also try saks. Call a store and ask them too look. They have so much more then what's online



Do you like asks better then NM??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Do you like asks better then NM??



I feel like I have more choices at saks.


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> I feel like I have more choices at saks.



Thanks bestie


----------



## AlicePhillipa

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you take phenomenal pictures, what kind of camera do you use?


Thanks ! 
I have a Canon 20D with 50mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## xCHANELx

Saw this highness from instagram! Gorgeous


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> Your kid Daffs should stretch with time.  Suede is also stretchy so I would recommend going half size down as well.  But if you want them to be comfy right away, then go with half size up and add a half insole.





martinaa said:


> I have the chartreuse suede Dafs and I wish I had bought them half size down...





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Your kid daffs will stretch so dont worry.  Suede stretches more so keep it half down from TTS.



Thank you *Dessye*, *martinaa*, *HelenOfTroy45* 

I was a little bit worried about the sizing on Dafs, I hate the slippage and I always prefer the shoe is tight at first than I can fall down for a little slip. But I didn't know if I had chosen the right size, now I hope they strecht soon.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xCHANELx said:


> Saw this highness from instagram! Gorgeous



Gorgeous to see but not for me this style. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rock_girl

Just thought y'all might enjoy this...

http://fashionetc.com/fashion/fashi...in-autumn-winter-2012-lookbook-peter-lippmann


----------



## Christchrist

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> Saw this highness from instagram! Gorgeous



I think the design on that is stunning


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Just thought y'all might enjoy this...
> 
> http://fashionetc.com/fashion/fashion/7157-christian-louboutin-autumn-winter-2012-lookbook-peter-lippmann



That's pretty fun


----------



## SueGalle

xCHANELx said:


> Saw this highness from instagram! Gorgeous


 The heel is INSANE!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous to see but not for me this style. Thanks for sharing



yes, isn't it interesting how we love the dafs yet not these? miss chatting with you! what styles have you loved this season? i am eager to see cruise 12/13.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous to see but not for me this style. Thanks for sharing


I agree with Crispedrosa, not for me either. The front of this shoe looks way bulkier than the daf. I wonder why???


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> MAILLOT, I believe.





VernisLUV said:


> Thanks NANI!
> I wonder if they would make it to the sale....





texas87 said:


> No, the Maillot is different it has a thin strap on top and looks way more attractive. I dont think this is Maillot





318Platinum said:


> No, this is the Maillot, which I want as well, but maybe in Taupe? I am not sure what the other Daff is, though.



Ok so I think I meant Mugler! lol


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Ok so I think I meant Mugler! lol


 
I can't say I'm a fan of these   Neither am I a fan of the Maillots.


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> B your box is full. Delete lol


 
Deleted!...

B


----------



## Brazucaa

AlicePhillipa said:


> Thanks !
> I have a Canon 20D with 50mm f/1.8 lens.


 
And you know how to use it! 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Deleted!...
> 
> B



Lol. I wish they would delete on their own :;(


----------



## gfairenoughh

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/pigalle-botta-veau-velours-113800.html

these are kinda cool!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/pigalle-botta-veau-velours-113800.html
> 
> these are kinda cool!



Those are fun. How much are they?


----------



## SueGalle

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/pigalle-botta-veau-velours-113800.html
> 
> these are kinda cool!



Agree!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Those are fun. How much are they?



$5,000!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> $5,000!!



Holy money bags. Those are expensive


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Holy money bags. Those are expensive


 
Not really... IF it was a nice, USED, running, Porsche (or MB SLK...) Convertible!!...

B

PS - I couldn't agree with you more, CC...


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Not really... IF it was a nice, USED, running, Porsche (or MB SLK...) Convertible!!...
> 
> B
> 
> PS - I couldn't agree with you more, CC...



Lol B


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> yes, isn't it interesting how we love the dafs yet not these? miss chatting with you! what styles have you loved this season? i am eager to see cruise 12/13.



Dear I miss chatting with u too... 
This season I loved a pair of suede cameo Rose Lady Daff, Louis sneakers with gold spikes and Very Mix in green strass but all them were gone in my size, so I can't wait to see the new styles/colors for the new season.

And I'm trying to go with my first DIY proyect, I'll become my black kid Dafs into a strassed Dafs with AB crystals 

Btw, I'm in love with your Capucine Birkin  Such a beautiful color... I wish I had something in this color. 

And what about you? Miss your outfit's pics and Misto!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Holy money bags. Those are expensive



Yup!! Really expensive


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Hi ladies !! 
 I'm looking for the lady daf in nude color in 37/37.5 is this wishful thinking or is there some hope for my poor cl loving soul ? Lol


----------



## Christchrist

tamara dhaiti said:
			
		

> Hi ladies !!
> I'm looking for the lady daf in nude color in 37/37.5 is this wishful thinking or is there some hope for my poor cl loving soul ? Lol



I would call an associate at saks. They can find what's in their system and it isn't online. Other store can Do it also.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Dear I miss chatting with u too...
> This season I loved a pair of suede cameo Rose Lady Daff, Louis sneakers with gold spikes and Very Mix in green strass but all them were gone in my size, so I can't wait to see the new styles/colors for the new season.
> 
> And I'm trying to go with my first DIY proyect, I'll become my black kid Dafs into a strassed Dafs with AB crystals
> 
> Btw, I'm in love with your Capucine Birkin  Such a beautiful color... I wish I had something in this color.
> 
> And what about you? Miss your outfit's pics and Misto!



Thanks love! Capucine is such a great color, I got lucky with that one.   I can't wait to see how your DIY project turns out! Very admirable. 

I am so tired of this season it isn't even funny! No styles I liked, I really hope the direction he goes in will be different for cruise. And Ring Strass is like the bad dream that doesn't end, it just isn't pretty, I wish he would start doing more colors in normal strass again. Like Heliotrope. I love that crystal color. Do you have any idea when Cruise pics will start leaking? I am filling the void with lots of Zanotti's lately.


----------



## Nolia

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks love! Capucine is such a great color, I got lucky with that one.   I can't wait to see how your DIY project turns out! Very admirable.
> 
> *I am so tired of this season it isn't even funny! No styles I liked, I really hope the direction he goes in will be different for cruise.* And Ring Strass is like the bad dream that doesn't end, it just isn't pretty, I wish he would start doing more colors in normal strass again. Like Heliotrope. I love that crystal color. Do you have any idea when Cruise pics will start leaking? I am filling the void with lots of Zanotti's lately.



This. Actually... I'm kind of glad.  Gives me a chance to catch up on the basics and the classics.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/pigalle-botta-veau-velours-113800.html
> 
> these are kinda cool!


Looks like a christmas tree with tons-o-ornaments to me.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Looks like a christmas tree with tons-o-ornaments to me.



Lol it does!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Dessye, do you have any idea when Cruise willl start popping up or getting leaked for photos? I have been so disappointed this season, eager to see what is next!!



I am in the same boat as you.
Sooo disappointed specially by the Pot pourri collection.
I am only looking for the BLACK DECORA PUMP..
SHALL I GO FOR IT.. or wait for the Cruise :cry::cry::cry:


HEEEEEEELP LADIES?


----------



## Christchrist

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> I am in the same boat as you.
> Sooo disappointed specially by the Pot pourri collection.
> I am only looking for the BLACK DECORA PUMP..
> SHALL I GO FOR IT.. or wait for the Cruise :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> HEEEEEEELP LADIES?



I would do both lol. Just sayin


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Christchrist said:


> I would do both lol. Just sayin



I need to save lol.
I wish to get both but its too much on me right now


----------



## Nolia

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am in the same boat as you.
> Sooo disappointed specially by the Pot pourri collection.
> I am only looking for the BLACK DECORA PUMP..
> SHALL I GO FOR IT.. or wait for the Cruise :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> HEEEEEEELP LADIES?



I say wait for cruise. =) Don't buy it unless your 100% in love~


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am in the same boat as you.
> Sooo disappointed specially by the Pot pourri collection.
> I am only looking for the BLACK DECORA PUMP..
> SHALL I GO FOR IT.. or wait for the Cruise :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> HEEEEEEELP LADIES?





Nolia said:


> I say wait for cruise. =) Don't buy it unless your 100% in love~



agreed! i'd wait, the decora doesn't do much for me personally.


----------



## PeepToe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks love! Capucine is such a great color, I got lucky with that one.   I can't wait to see how your DIY project turns out! Very admirable.
> 
> I am so tired of this season it isn't even funny! No styles I liked, I really hope the direction he goes in will be different for cruise. And Ring Strass is like the bad dream that doesn't end, it just isn't pretty, I wish he would start doing more colors in normal strass again. Like Heliotrope. I love that crystal color. Do you have any idea when Cruise pics will start leaking? I am filling the void with lots of Zanotti's lately.



I loooove heliotrope! Ive got a crapload of heliotrope crystals staring me in the face waiting to go on a pair of my lady peeps. I need to get on it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PeepToe said:


> I loooove heliotrope! Ive got a crapload of heliotrope crystals staring me in the face waiting to go on a pair of my lady peeps. I need to get on it!



my dream is a pair of Heliotrope LP's...  don't tempt me like you did with those Black Very Mixes!  What new styles are you loving PeepToe?


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> my dream is a pair of Heliotrope LP's...  don't tempt me like you did with those Black Very Mixes!  What new styles are you loving PeepToe?



Great! Now I want it


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looks like a christmas tree with tons-o-ornaments to me.


 
Agreed!... sometimes 'less is more' (more often than we might care to admit it...)

B


----------



## PeepToe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my dream is a pair of Heliotrope LP's...  don't tempt me like you did with those Black Very Mixes!  What new styles are you loving PeepToe?


I would NEVER do that!  I will post pictures when I am done. Im hoping to get them done quickly because I want to wear them next weekend. We shall see! 

I really loved the cameo rose Daf but couldnt track it in my size. And the navy python LP. But other than that....nothing has really caught my eye this season. Ive been trying to track down a few classics.


----------



## Christchrist

Does anyone else have an issue with the visual appearance of the patent red vp and FILO ? The side view of the shoe where the sole meets the shoe. I wish the seem was red. It's that raw leather. I want them so bad but it's bugging me


----------



## jamidee

.


----------



## jamidee

Clooky001 said:


> These are the flannel gunmetal spikes selfridges have them now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock pic of the lady peep lamé ring strass - I'm getting these bad boys once they arrive


Did you ever purchase the lady peep lamé ring strass? I want to know how you like them!! I want!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> I know this isn't a new style but I'm relying on you ladies and your expertise! I know one of you bought this shoe. What's the LP that has a ring strass heel, a gold/black glitter base and spikes on the rest of the shoe?



Lady Peep Spike Lam 150. I'm about to get them. They are amazing


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spike Lam 150. I'm about to get them. They are amazing
> 
> View attachment 1876698


 
And when you do get them, CC... Pleeeease post pics! Yours are always worth watching!

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> And when you do get them, CC... Pleeeease post pics! Yours are always worth watching!
> 
> B



Awww B. thanks


----------



## cdtory

Where can you get those!?


----------



## Christchrist

Saks had them. You have to call and ask if they can find your size


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spike Lam 150. I'm about to get them. They are amazing
> 
> View attachment 1876698


Yea, I remembered what they were called, LP Spikes Lame Ring Strass. Post a pic when you do.


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Saks had them. You have to call and ask if they can find your size


 
Saks had them?!?!?!  How did I miss those?  Please post a pic when you get them!!!


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Lady Peep Spike Lam 150. I'm about to get them. They are amazing
> 
> View attachment 1876698



Wow!  Are they in transit to you right now?  Or were you just thinking about purchasing these?


----------



## Christchrist

Anyone else have a hard time getting these in all black?


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Saks had them?!?!?!  How did I miss those?  Please post a pic when you get them!!!



I sure will. I'm stilling waiting on my confirmation that they are mine. Only 1 pair in my size! Sigh


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Anyone else have a hard time getting these in all black?
> 
> View attachment 1877190


You're having a hard time getting a shoe!? Say it isn't so.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Wow!  Are they in transit to you right now?  Or were you just thinking about purchasing these?



There is one pair and she said she is trying to get it shipped. Funds are ready. I'm holding my breath lol


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Saks had them. You have to call and ask if they can find your size


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> There is one pair and she said she is trying to get it shipped. Funds are ready. I'm holding my breath lol



Which SA was this?  Which Saks?  I wonder if I know her?


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> You're having a hard time getting a shoe!? Say it isn't so.



Lol just got ahold of Vegas. Last pair in my size. Wewwww


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Which SA was this?  Which Saks?  I wonder if I know her?



Houston.  Stacy


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Houston.  Stacy


I use Houston. In fact, I'm going there for the signing. I wanted those shoes to get signed but when I asked- they didn't have them nor did they know what they were... kind of clueless.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> I use Houston. In fact, I'm going there for the signing. I wanted those shoes to get signed but when I asked- they didn't have them nor did they know what they were... kind of clueless.



Call Stacy


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Houston.  Stacy


hmmm... peculiar. I'd really like to see a pic of this shoe when you get it! Since this is my HTH, I called Houston Saks to see if I could get the shoe in a 40... Never heard of the shoe. I actually had to describe what it looked like and they had to go on the floor to see if they had anything that matched my description and nadda. Didn't have anything with spikes and strass and only had two items matching a lady peep- the black patent and the lady peep spike... so weird that your SA can magically conjure up shoes.  I want shoe spells!!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> hmmm... peculiar. I'd really like to see a pic of this shoe when you get it! Since this is my HTH, I called Houston Saks to see if I could get the shoe in a 40... Never heard of the shoe. I actually had to describe what it looked like and they had to go on the floor to see if they had anything that matched my description and nadda. Didn't have anything with spikes and strass and only had two items matching a lady peep- the black patent and the lady peep spike... so weird that your SA can magically conjure up shoes.  I want shoe spells!!



Ok now you are making me Panic.


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol just got ahold of Vegas. Last pair in my size. Wewwww


Good!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> Good!



Ha ha it's a different shoe. I've got a couple on my mind right now sorry


----------



## cdtory

Thank you. Calling my SA now!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ha ha it's a different shoe. I've got a couple on my mind right now sorry



Yea the vampanados err however you spell it. Glad you found it- and the last one in your size- another shoe conjure! Post a pic when it gets to you. I'll be stalking next week to see it.


----------



## jamidee

cdtory said:
			
		

> Thank you. Calling my SA now!



Let me know what your SA says.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> Yea the vampanados err however you spell it. Glad you found it- and the last one in your size- another shoe conjure! Post a pic when it gets to you. I'll be stalking next week to see it.



Oh I will. The excitement is killing me


----------



## laleeza

Christchrist said:


> Anyone else have a hard time getting these in all black?
> 
> View attachment 1877190



Barney's website has a whole size run of these


----------



## Christchrist

laleeza said:
			
		

> Barney's website has a whole size run of these



Yup they do but not in my size


----------



## Christchrist

laleeza said:
			
		

> Barney's website has a whole size run of these



I got them from Vegas do its all good lol. No more panicking


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Saks had them?!?!?!  How did I miss those?  Please post a pic when you get them!!!






			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Wow!  Are they in transit to you right now?  Or were you just thinking about purchasing these?



I got them! She has them! Weeeeee I will post when they arrive


----------



## laleeza

Christchrist said:


> I got them from Vegas do its all good lol. No more panicking



Oh good. Glad you found them


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I got them! She has them! Weeeeee I will post when they arrive


 
The LP?  Wow!  You are lucky!!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> The LP?  Wow!  You are lucky!!



Yes the peep. Annie I'm almost in tears with joy. I'm on top of the world. Weeeee


----------



## NANI1972

^ I called Vegas Saks and they said they don't carry the Lame LP? Hmmmmm :weird:


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> ^ I called Vegas Saks and they said they don't carry the Lame LP? Hmmmmm :weird:



They may not but they gave to look I the system to see what saks does. Each store may have different shoes


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> They may not but they gave to look I the system to see what saks does. Each store may have different shoes


 

Can you get the SKU from them I want to track down a pair


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Can you get the SKU from them I want to track down a pair



Ok. I will ask her


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:


> You're having a hard time getting a shoe!? Say it isn't so.



:lolots:


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Ok. I will ask her


 
Thanks bunches that is so nice of you


----------



## cdtory

jamidee said:


> Let me know what your SA says.





Won't know until tomorrow


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Thanks bunches that is so nice of you



Least I can do for you. You have helped me with tons of eBay


----------



## Christchrist

Man I keep getting in trouble.  What did I do now? Because it wasn't a brand new shoe? It was released a couple of months ago? Why was it deleted?


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Man I keep getting in trouble. What did I do now? Because it wasn't a brand new shoe? It was released a couple of months ago? Why was it deleted?


 
???


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> ???



The post with my shoes I just got was deleted ;(


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> The post with my shoes I just got was deleted ;(





the LP? i see the stock pic just fine


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the LP? i see the stock pic just fine



It was my excited post. I don't want to talk about it. I don't want another scolding. Seriously I'm beginning to be afraid to comment


----------



## sabrunka

You don't have to be afraid to comment in here... Just follow the rules and behave, then everything will be okay.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am in the same boat as you.
> Sooo disappointed specially by the Pot pourri collection.
> I am only looking for the BLACK DECORA PUMP..
> SHALL I GO FOR IT.. or wait for the Cruise :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> HEEEEEEELP LADIES?




I changed my mind! Saw the black Decora again today and fell back in love  wondering if it is better in blue with the black crystals? Or less sparkly?


----------



## rock_girl

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I changed my mind! Saw the black Decora again today and fell back in love  wondering if it is better in blue with the black crystals? Or less sparkly?



I love the contrast of the blue/black but would probably get more wear out of the black/sliver.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

rock_girl said:


> I love the contrast of the blue/black but would probably get more wear out of the black/sliver.



yes i agree, the blue/black does seem more unique but i think it probably won't sparkle as much? i wish i could find a modeling pic here but i haven't seen one when i searched.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> yes i agree, the blue/black does seem more unique but i think it probably won't sparkle as much? i wish i could find a modeling pic here but i haven't seen one when i searched.




here is the black/silver

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-565.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-566.html


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> here is the black/silver
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-565.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-566.html



thanks! sorry i didn't clarify-- i meant a real life pic of the blue or turqouise to see how much it really sparkles, as opposed to the stock pic. i've only found modeling pics of the black/clear


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I got them! She has them! Weeeeee I will post when they arrive


YAY!!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I changed my mind! Saw the black Decora again today and fell back in love  wondering if it is better in blue with the black crystals? Or less sparkly?



There is Purple Version you know 
I believe Black is so You.
Are you getting them Lady?
Aren't you enabling me


----------



## rock_girl

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> There is Purple Version you know
> I believe Black is so You.
> Are you getting them Lady?
> Aren't you enabling me



Oh....purple!  These I would love to see...


----------



## rock_girl

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> yes i agree, the blue/black does seem more unique but i think it probably won't sparkle as much? i wish i could find a modeling pic here but i haven't seen one when i searched.



My local Saks has the blue/black.  If it can wait until next weekend, I planned to go try the Decora and the Vamponodo.  Would that sort of modeling shot work?


----------



## cdtory

I wouldn't get the Decora, many of them are having issues where the crystal/mirrors (whatever you want to call them, lol) are falling off. A lot of money for a shoe that self destructs IMHO.


----------



## cdtory

Just received these


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cdtory said:


> Just received these
> View attachment 1879653


Mod pics!  Mod pics!!!  Please!!!! Pretty Please!!!


----------



## Christchrist

cdtory said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get the Decora, many of them are having issues where the crystal/mirrors (whatever you want to call them, lol) are falling off. A lot of money for a shoe that self destructs IMHO.



What is IMHO?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> What is IMHO?


Me think In My Humble Opinion???
I Me Him Other???


----------



## martinaa

cdtory said:


> Just received these
> View attachment 1879653



Oh my! I love these! Mod pics, please and congrats!!


----------



## gymangel812

Christchrist said:


> What is IMHO?


in my honest opinion


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gymangel812 said:


> in my honest opinion


Ooops!!! hehehe.  Thank you gymangel!!!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> agreed! i'd wait, the decora doesn't do much for me personally.


Doesn't for me either. I think it looks very.. ehh... shall we say, "cheap"? Funny thing is my mother, who hates majority of my collection, says she loves them. I guess to each his own.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

cdtory said:


> Just received these
> View attachment 1879653


----------



## Christchrist

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> in my honest opinion



Thank you


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> There is Purple Version you know
> I believe Black is so You.
> Are you getting them Lady?
> Aren't you enabling me



lol! i think the black is maybe for me since they will sparkle more, at least theoretically. like i have the black very mixes (which i 100% love) but they are more understated since black crystals don't shine as much. who knows, i think we should all enable each other  if you want to see a supreme mess and the proof i am constantly enables in Hermes world, look at my most recent thread! What a disaster of a summer lol.



rock_girl said:


> My local Saks has the blue/black.  If it can wait until next weekend, I planned to go try the Decora and the Vamponodo.  Would that sort of modeling shot work?



I would love that!!!! That would help SO much rock_girl. I would greatly appreciate a couple shots of it, showing how much it sparkles in person, and if you could give you opinion on what you saw to your eye (since it is often different than pics) that would be great. 



cdtory said:


> I wouldn't get the Decora, many of them are having issues where the crystal/mirrors (whatever you want to call them, lol) are falling off. A lot of money for a shoe that self destructs IMHO.



lol I am not surprised, CL quality has gone down and down over the past year, it defintiely isn't exclusive to the Decora 



jamidee said:


> Doesn't for me either. I think it looks very.. ehh... shall we say, "cheap"? Funny thing is my mother, who hates majority of my collection, says she loves them. I guess to each his own.



i thought the same until i saw it in person! it is kind of like a fun disco shoe. and actually looks a little more understated than my other strass shoes. i think it could add something to a collection, overall, if you aren't over-saturated with Dafs. I have been so underwhelmed with this season, so I was pretty excited I found one I liked.


----------



## dhampir2005

Is it horrible that I find myself lusting after previous seasons?

I really want to score a pair of Batiks.. hopefully Pigalle or HP. I missed out when they first released them because I had gone on such a shopping spree. All the pairs I've found lately are too big :cry: I liked carnival but the hand painting on Batik was AMAZEBALLS. Gah I seem to have the worst shoe luck lately. 

Is it just me or are some previous season styles becoming IMPOSSIBLE to find even when I know there should be a few flying around? If anyone spots Batik HP or Pigalle in a size 37.5 (HP) and a 36.5-37 Pigalle 120 please please please PM me!!!


----------



## Dessye

cdtory said:


> Just received these
> View attachment 1879653



Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## rock_girl

dhampir2005 said:


> Is it horrible that I find myself lusting after previous seasons?


 
Nope, not at all! :okay: I am usually a season behind, as I tend to be very cautious in my purchases.



dhampir2005 said:


> I really want to score a pair of Batiks.. hopefully Pigalle or HP. I missed out when they first released them because I had gone on such a shopping spree. All the pairs I've found lately are too big :cry: I liked carnival but the hand painting on Batik was AMAZEBALLS. Gah I seem to have the worst shoe luck lately.


 
I _love_, ,  the *Carnival VP*!  I keep hoping a pair will pop up in a 39, but the ones that do are too big or too small.  



dhampir2005 said:


> Is it just me or are some previous season styles becoming IMPOSSIBLE to find even when I know there should be a few flying around?


 
I totally agree with this...it seems like fewer people are selling on places like *bay or Bonz.  Either everyone loves every piece in their collection or have found a different outlet for selling.


----------



## cdtory

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol I am not surprised, CL quality has gone down and down over the past year, it defintiely isn't exclusive to the Decora
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, it looks slick and it's great how the light reflects off of them, but I was warned to stay away 


And thanks for the compliments, but they are actually for my gf. I needed something to post so I could PM. No modeling shots until I give them to her...I will have to introduce her to TPF so she can start her own little collection thread. I've been using TPF as a guide of what is cool and what is 

Does anyone know where one can find the Louis Geek for men in size 44-45? I really don't want to have to pay over sticker for it...but the pair on eBay is tempting me.


----------



## cdtory

Sorry, still learning how to actually post. Some pics of recent acquisitions 







I know the LP GEEK is a bit much for most, but I'm a nerd so I had to get them for her...now if I could just find the Louis for myself


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cdtory said:


> Sorry, still learning how to actually post. Some pics of recent acquisitions
> 
> 
> View attachment 1879975
> 
> View attachment 1879981
> 
> 
> I know the LP GEEK is a bit much for most, but I'm a nerd so I had to get them for her...now if I could just find the Louis for myself


I saw the LP Geek IRL and they were cool.  Pleasantly surprised coz in the photos i thought it was a no go.  Congrats!


----------



## jamidee

cdtory said:


> Yeah, it looks slick and it's great how the light reflects off of them, but I was warned to stay away
> 
> 
> And thanks for the compliments, but they are actually for my gf. I needed something to post so I could PM. No modeling shots until I give them to her...I will have to introduce her to TPF so she can start her own little collection thread. I've been using TPF as a guide of what is cool and what is
> 
> Does anyone know where one can find the Louis Geek for men in size 44-45? I really don't want to have to pay over sticker for it...but the pair on eBay is tempting me.


for your gf!? Uhhh, do you need another one?


----------



## jamidee

cdtory said:


> Sorry, still learning how to actually post. Some pics of recent acquisitions
> 
> 
> View attachment 1879975
> 
> View attachment 1879981
> 
> 
> I know the LP GEEK is a bit much for most, but I'm a nerd so I had to get them for her...now if I could just find the Louis for myself


wow amazeballs! you're a great bf... I'd die if any SO bought me CLS!


----------



## cdtory

jamidee said:


> wow amazeballs! you're a great bf... I'd die if any SO bought me CLS!



Well your SO will have a hard time adding to a collection like yours! You have to make it easy for us simple minded men


----------



## cdtory

This is the only shot of the Bandra I have...from Saks floor. I'll try and get more soon, once they are unboxed


----------



## texas87

cdtory said:


> This is the only shot of the Bandra I have...from Saks floor. I'll try and get more soon, once they are unboxed
> View attachment 1880051


 
ughh i love this shoe. They dont have it in my size though


----------



## cdtory

texas87 said:


> ughh i love this shoe. They dont have it in my size though



Have you tried Net-A-Porter?


----------



## texas87

cdtory said:


> Have you tried Net-A-Porter?


 
Yeah they have my size on there, but I would really prefer to try them on at a store first just because they are a new style. I havent found a store that has them, but I'll keep looking because they are so pretty


----------



## Louboufan

cdtory said:


> This is the only shot of the Bandra I have...from Saks floor. I'll try and get more soon, once they are unboxed
> View attachment 1880051



I like this shoe.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> for your gf!? Uhhh, do you need another one?


----------



## gfairenoughh

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/special-occasion/aeronotoc-nappa.html

These are on the CL website. At about 3k they are kinda pricey IMO.


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/special-occasion/aeronotoc-nappa.html
> 
> These are on the CL website. At about 3k they are kinda pricey IMO.



I bet they shine in person


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I bet they shine in person



I do like the ring strass personally! I think it's super sparkly!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> I bet they shine in person



The shoes are getting more outrageous every collection!


----------



## Christchrist

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> The shoes are getting more outrageous every collection!



You are right. I hope he doesn't go any deeper with the designs. Some are very mishmash


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You are right. I hope he doesn't go any deeper with the designs. Some are very mishmash



I'm over fall and am ready to see Cruise!


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/special-occasion/aeronotoc-nappa.html
> 
> These are on the CL website. At about 3k they are kinda pricey IMO.



These are No Bueno! Not attractive in the least. What is up with all the mix-match materials that he is doing these days???


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I'm over fall and am ready to see Cruise!



Is cruise the one he is coming to the states to sign?


----------



## heiress-ox

other than a few styles, fall didn't really do it for me that much this year, which is good for my wallet (though i've been stocking up on older stuff),  bring on the next collection


----------



## anniethecat

When does cruise come out?  I can't remember from last year.


----------



## gfairenoughh

anniethecat said:
			
		

> When does cruise come out?  I can't remember from last year.



It has to be soon!! I remember spring stuff coming out in November/December!


----------



## jamidee

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/special-occasion/aeronotoc-nappa.html
> 
> These are on the CL website. At about 3k they are kinda pricey IMO.



 not worth 3k


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LizzielovesCL said:


> The shoes are getting more outrageous every collection!



it's like the bad dream that doesn't end!! ring strass doesn't sparkle enough, and then to mash it with multiple other prints and textures, eek. I want him to go back to more feminine, elegant, but glitzy fun shoes. Sometimes I ask myself when I see the styles, if they didn't have a red sole, and were at Steve Madden, what would I think of them?


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/women/special-occasion/aeronotoc-nappa.html
> 
> These are on the CL website. At about 3k they are kinda pricey IMO.



Now I like the shape of the shoe! I would love these in plain black suede! But theres just too much going on with these for me! I could totally see a celeb rocking them well though!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it's like the bad dream that doesn't end!! ring strass doesn't sparkle enough, and then to mash it with multiple other prints and textures, eek. I want him to go back to more feminine, elegant, but glitzy fun shoes. Sometimes I ask myself when I see the styles, if they didn't have a red sole, and were at Steve Madden, what would I think of them?


I could not agree more. Some of the style look like shoes you would see at Traffic or some cheap shoe store.


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I got the new swatches for lizard and python. Here ya go 




I'm totally loving this Roccia shiny


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got the new swatches for lizard and python. Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 1882339
> 
> 
> I'm totally loving this Roccia shiny
> 
> View attachment 1882340



I agree.  Roccia shiny caught my attention.


----------



## GCGDanielle

Anyone have any "real life" or try-on pics of any of the patent versions of Maryl?  I can only find the WS and Leopard in stores; I guess the patents are boutiques/online only?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/catalogsearch/result/?q=maryl


----------



## Christchrist

GCGDanielle said:
			
		

> Anyone have any "real life" or try-on pics of any of the patent versions of Maryl?  I can only find the WS and Leopard in stores; I guess the patents are boutiques/online only?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/catalogsearch/result/?q=maryl



Saks has plain black


----------



## texas87

Nolia said:


> I agree. Roccia shiny caught my attention.


 
Couldnt agree more. That is the one that caught my eye right away!


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Saks has plain black






			
				texas87 said:
			
		

> Couldnt agree more. That is the one that caught my eye right away!



Me 2. I want that one


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

what about a white lizard Lady Peep? I think that could be stunning


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> what about a white lizard Lady Peep? I think that could be stunning



There is a white lizard peep? That would be pretty


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> There is a white lizard peep? That would be pretty



nope just imagined it


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> nope just imagined it



Wonderful imagination


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I did not think Maryl was a popular style. I personally do not care for it.


----------



## Christchrist

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> I did not think Maryl was a popular style. I personally do not care for it.



I tried it.  Wasn't good for me


----------



## po0hping

Does anyone know of any other styles than the Filo or New Declic that come in violet or plum suede?  More specifically the classic styles?  I prefer pumps but I'm open minded about peep toes as long as they they are office friendly. 

I'm not to fond of either style, Filo has too thin of a heel and I'm not sold on the silhouette of the Declic. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it's like the bad dream that doesn't end!! ring strass doesn't sparkle enough, and then to mash it with multiple other prints and textures, eek. I want him to go back to more feminine, elegant, but glitzy fun shoes. Sometimes I ask myself when I see the styles, if they didn't have a red sole, and were at Steve Madden, what would I think of them?



Did you go for the Decora pump ?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got the new swatches for lizard and python. Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 1882339
> 
> 
> I'm totally loving this Roccia shiny
> 
> View attachment 1882340


like 5100 and roccia shiney.  wonder if 5100 is lizard.  looks like it


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> like 5100 and roccia shiney.  wonder if 5100 is lizard.  looks like it



Yes that is all shiny lizzy


----------



## heychar

From instagram! Never seen the lace up ones before love them


----------



## Brazucaa

heychar said:


> From instagram! Never seen the lace up ones before love them


 
TOTALLY agree! Those lace ups are fierce. Truly fan-tas-tic. Perhaps even better IF the plat was less thick (with a similar reduction on heel height, naturally...)

B


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> From instagram! Never seen the lace up ones before love them



hop on over to the celebrities thread, there's a pic of a celeb in the black ones. IMHO i don't like from the front , but this pic is definitely better.


----------



## gfairenoughh

heychar said:


> From instagram! Never seen the lace up ones before love them



I love the Decora!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

I tried these on Saturday in Houston in the black suede and I love it even more than I thought I did!!! I forgot to take pics of the shoes I tried on, but I really love these, but I think I want it in Taupe. My biggest hangup is that it's not leather, so that makes me really iffy about them. Also tried on the LP red on red spikes and I really wasn't sure about the fit, but I think that it just needs a little stretching for me. They are even more gorgeous in the flesh. I know a lot of you all don't like Daffs, let alone any altered Daf styles, but to each his own.


----------



## Christchrist

Here are the patent swatches for custom. Just got them


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> like 5100 and roccia shiney. wonder if 5100 is lizard. looks like it


 
the 5100 looks like ring lizard


----------



## CloudyDayz198

318Platinum said:


> I tried these on Saturday in Houston in the black suede and I love it even more than I thought I did!!! I forgot to take pics of the shoes I tried on, but I really love these, but I think I want it in Taupe. My biggest hangup is that it's not leather, so that makes me really iffy about them. Also tried on the LP red on red spikes and I really wasn't sure about the fit, but I think that it just needs a little stretching for me. They are even more gorgeous in the flesh. I know a lot of you all don't like Daffs, let alone any altered Daf styles, but to each his own.



I actually really really love these too, which is surprising to me because Daff's aren't my favorite style however for some reason these specific shoes really appeal to me.  I have only seen them in the black suede and would love to see them in the taupe as well- is that leather or suede? Suede can be such a pain if you live anywhere there is a fair amount of precipitation (aka WINTER! lol). If you do buy them, mod pics for sure!  Maybe you'll be what I need to get over the hump and by em as well


----------



## jamidee

jess10141 said:


> I actually really really love these too, which is surprising to me because Daff's aren't my favorite style however for some reason these specific shoes really appeal to me.  I have only seen them in the black suede and would love to see them in the taupe as well- is that leather or suede? Suede can be such a pain if you live anywhere there is a fair amount of precipitation (aka WINTER! lol). If you do buy them, mod pics for sure!  Maybe you'll be what I need to get over the hump and by em as well


http://statigr.am/viewer.php#/detail/286253728606881964_9814001

They come in blue as well. 

I want them too. I can't decide black or taupe.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jamidee said:


> http://statigr.am/viewer.php#/detail/286253728606881964_9814001
> 
> They come in blue as well.
> 
> I want them too. I can't decide black or taupe.




I can't see that instagram   I thought I liked the black better but I just saw the taupe (I believe) on barney's website and I have to say it's really gorgeous...

http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Donue/502211557,default,pd.html

Now I'm thinking I'm leaning towards taupe as well.  I've got an idea- what size are you jamidee?? I'll get taupe and you get black and if we can squeeze into each others, we can do a "sisterhood of the traveling CL's" move!


----------



## jamidee

jess10141 said:
			
		

> I can't see that instagram   I thought I liked the black better but I just saw the taupe (I believe) on barney's website and I have to say it's really gorgeous...
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Donue/502211557,default,pd.html
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'm leaning towards taupe as well.  I've got an idea- what size are you jamidee?? I'll get taupe and you get black and if we can squeeze into each others, we can do a "sisterhood of the traveling CL's" move!



39.5-40... Hahah sounds good ! I'm nervous about the black and fading though. Nothing is worse than faded black. So I may go taupe


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I tried these on Saturday in Houston in the black suede and I love it even more than I thought I did!!! I forgot to take pics of the shoes I tried on, but I really love these, but I think I want it in Taupe. My biggest hangup is that it's not leather, so that makes me really iffy about them. Also tried on the LP red on red spikes and I really wasn't sure about the fit, but I think that it just needs a little stretching for me. They are even more gorgeous in the flesh. I know a lot of you all don't like Daffs, let alone any altered Daf styles, but to each his own.



I love these!!!


----------



## Nolia

For me, all these Daff variations have ... made me want the regular Daffs less. I think it's a good thing though.


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:
			
		

> For me, all these Daff variations have ... made me want the regular Daffs less. I think it's a good thing though.



I agree. But the maillot gets me


----------



## wannaprada

jess10141 said:
			
		

> I can't see that instagram   I thought I liked the black better but I just saw the taupe (I believe) on barney's website and I have to say it's really gorgeous...
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Donue/502211557,default,pd.html
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'm leaning towards taupe as well.  I've got an idea- what size are you jamidee?? I'll get taupe and you get black and if we can squeeze into each others, we can do a "sisterhood of the traveling CL's" move!



I actually like these and I don't like the Dafs at all! I actually like these better in black although the taupe is nice.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

heychar said:


> From instagram! Never seen the lace up ones before love them



In the UK they are Exclusive to Harrods


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I actually like these and I don't like the Dafs at all! I actually like these better in black although the taupe is nice.



I like them better in black as well but am worried about black fading to a light black and that's the worst!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> I like them better in black as well but am worried about black fading to a light black and that's the worst!



I love black and taupe, but when I tried them on in black, when I took them out the box, it looked ashy, and that's what I don't like.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I love black and taupe, but when I tried them on in black, when I took them out the box, it looked ashy, and that's what I don't like.



Yes! That's my fear and it will only get worse over time so taupe it is.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:


> Here are the patent swatches for custom. Just got them
> 
> View attachment 1886293


 
Thanks for the swatches. Do you know if 6182 (3rd down on the left) camel?


----------



## Christchrist

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the swatches. Do you know if 6182 (3rd down on the left) camel?



Unfortunately I don't. It does look like it though. I was eyeballing it for a VP


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I don't. It does look like it though. I was eyeballing it for a VP



Neiman Marcus has patent camel VP on their website.

I want a daffodile in patent camel.


----------



## Christchrist

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Neiman Marcus has patent camel VP on their website.
> 
> I want a daffodile in patent camel.



Oh really. Thank you so much. Are you gonna do a custom order?


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh really. Thank you so much. Are you gonna do a custom order?



I think I am. DH and I should be taking a trip to NY soon. He can wait in line at La Duree while I fill out the paperwork.


----------



## Christchrist

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> I think I am. DH and I should be taking a trip to NY soon. He can wait in line at La Duree while I fill out the paperwork.



Haha Good man


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> hop on over to the celebrities thread, there's a pic of a celeb in the black ones. IMHO i don't like from the front , but this pic is definitely better.



Thanks  *Runs to go see*


----------



## heychar

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> In the UK they are Exclusive to Harrods



Really?! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Brazucaa

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it's like the bad dream that doesn't end!! ring strass doesn't sparkle enough, and then to mash it with multiple other prints and textures, eek. I want him to go back to more feminine, elegant, but glitzy fun shoes. Sometimes I ask myself when I see the styles, if they didn't have a red sole, and were at Steve Madden, what would I think of them?


 
Couldn't agree with you more!... It seems common sense sometimes is *anything *but* common*on that design bureau...

B


----------



## Louboufan

heychar said:


> from instagram! Never seen the lace up ones before love them



fierce!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it's like the bad dream that doesn't end!! ring strass doesn't sparkle enough, and then to mash it with multiple other prints and textures, eek. I want him to go back to more feminine, elegant, but glitzy fun shoes.* Sometimes I ask myself when I see the styles, if they didn't have a red sole, and were at Steve Madden, what would I think of them?*



good question in bold


----------



## Dessye

I'm totally in love with the lace up Daffs that *heychar* posted!  But I just can't.....but I'm soooo tempted....  OK I'll make a pact with myself: if by the NYC meetup they are still available in my size, I'll get them


----------



## Dessye

I know what you mean, *LG*.  Some of the styles coming out this fall have me scratching my head :weird:  I've done so well with curbing my spending spree that I'm hoping to score a few pairs come Resort/Spring!


----------



## martinaa

cdtory said:


> Just received these
> View attachment 1879653



Do you go TTS for these?


----------



## jamidee

anyone have any more pics of the  LP lame Spike, CC did you receive yours yet? I'm debating pulling the trigger.


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Unfortunately I don't. It does look like it though. I was eyeballing it for a VP


Did you receive your LP lame spikes yet?


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> Did you receive your LP lame spikes yet?



They shipped today. Long story. Posted it in the general chat thread


----------



## katran26

http://theshoeplayground.blogspot.com/2012/09/oscar-grouch-inspired-louboutins.html

Thoughts? Just saw these today - Oscar the grouch inspired...not for me...but I guess inspiration comes from all places


----------



## GrRoxy

katran26 said:


> http://theshoeplayground.blogspot.com/2012/09/oscar-grouch-inspired-louboutins.html
> 
> Thoughts? Just saw these today - Oscar the grouch inspired...not for me...but I guess inspiration comes from all places



Terrible!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

katran26 said:


> http://theshoeplayground.blogspot.com/2012/09/oscar-grouch-inspired-louboutins.html
> 
> Thoughts? Just saw these today - Oscar the grouch inspired...not for me...but I guess inspiration comes from all places



awful  you just know they'll be priced high too!


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Terrible!!!






			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> awful  you just know they'll be priced high too!



Those are horrible. Maybe he will do a big bird next. Ugh


----------



## katran26

^Agree! they're going for $1295...eeeeek


----------



## AEGIS

sometimes i want to slap that man


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> sometimes i want to slap that man


:lolots:


----------



## Faraasha

Hey all!


Been a while! Wanted to show you my latest! Gift from my fiancé for my birthday!  What do we think of his taste? I adore them!


----------



## AEGIS

^how does it fit? that pitch looks steeeep!


----------



## Faraasha

AEGIS said:


> ^how does it fit? that pitch looks steeeep!



Its TTS and the fit is perfect... It doesnt feel steep, honestly,.. And even at 120 its easier to walk in than my 120 pigalles...


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Hey all!
> 
> 
> Been a while! Wanted to show you my latest! Gift from my fiancé for my birthday!  What do we think of his taste? I adore them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889984
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889986


 
Beautiful!  What a DF!!!


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> Beautiful!  What a DF!!!



 Thank you hun!


----------



## AEGIS

Faraasha said:


> Its TTS and the fit is perfect... It doesnt feel steep, honestly,.. And even at 120 its easier to walk in than my 120 pigalles...




it's a very nice classic. i like the fact it does not have a platform


----------



## Elise499

*Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !

I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones. 
If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
Here is what I remember :
- Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
- Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
- Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
- V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
- A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
- There is a wedge version of the Balota 

There is a lot of new color and material:
- fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi) 
- Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
- Fifi Spike
- Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
- Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
- Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)

This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.


----------



## Nolia

Thanks for the spy info!! =D

OOOH I am so interested in what fishnet strass Pigalle looks like!  And v-neck Pigalle. 



Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.


----------



## Elise499

Nolia said:


> Thanks for the spy info!! =D
> 
> OOOH I am so interested in what fishnet strass Pigalle looks like!  And v-neck Pigalle.



The fishnet is hard to describe, but you can't see the foot through the fishnet becauset it is covering the shoes, it is fishnet over satin (I don't know if it is clear). Anyway it's very pretty


----------



## Nolia

Elise499 said:


> The fishnet is hard to describe, but you can't see the foot through the fishnet becauset it is covering the shoes, it is fishnet over satin (I don't know if it is clear). Anyway it's very pretty



I imagine it looks like the lace Pigalle?  Where is it strassed? The heel?


----------



## Elise499

Yes it's like the lace Pigalle, the fishnet is white and strassed, there is like one black strass every centimeter.


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you Elise! 


Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Elise499 said:


> Yes it's like the lace Pigalle, the fishnet is white and strassed, there is like one black strass every centimeter.



Do you have an idea if the Pigalle Spikes will come also in the White and the two pink shades?


----------



## AEGIS

Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.




ahhh! bright pink!! thanks so much Elise!! I am super excited!


----------



## msd31

Hi ladies, I have a fun picture, but i'm not sure if its the appropriate thread. This is the window display at forum shops.  New strass styles galore, appropriate for vegas. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Christchrist

Elise499 said:
			
		

> Faraasha : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.



Oh thank you. I was just going to order a custom white piggy with spikes


----------



## Christchrist

msd31 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I have a fun picture, but i'm not sure if its the appropriate thread. This is the window display at forum shops.  New strass styles galore, appropriate for vegas. Hope you enjoy it!



I just died. I need to take a road trip


----------



## msd31

Christchrist said:


> I just died. I need to take a road trip



The store was closed at the time so it is not as lit up, but it was still so beautiful!

Can you imagine a real CL claw machine??? I would play all day!


----------



## fumi

msd31 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a fun picture, but i'm not sure if its the appropriate thread. This is the window display at forum shops.  New strass styles galore, appropriate for vegas. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## 05_sincere

Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.




OMG Thanks for the update I need all the Pigalle


----------



## Dessye

Thank you so much for the update *Elise*!!   I'm already drooling over the Botticellitta... I have a feeling I know what it's going to look like


----------



## gfairenoughh

msd31 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a fun picture, but i'm not sure if its the appropriate thread. This is the window display at forum shops.  New strass styles galore, appropriate for vegas. Hope you enjoy it!



Adios Mio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

msd31 said:
			
		

> The store was closed at the time so it is not as lit up, but it was still so beautiful!
> 
> Can you imagine a real CL claw machine??? I would play all day!



I would be out if quarters and begging the hubby for more


----------



## dirtyaddiction

msd31 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a fun picture, but i'm not sure if its the appropriate thread. This is the window display at forum shops.  New strass styles galore, appropriate for vegas. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I would be out if quarters and begging the hubby for more


----------



## NANI1972

Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.


As always thanks so much for the information! Elise do you know if the Pigalle Plato spike will be available in any other combinations other than the Black with Silver spikes?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

katran26 said:
			
		

> http://theshoeplayground.blogspot.com/2012/09/oscar-grouch-inspired-louboutins.html
> 
> Thoughts? Just saw these today - Oscar the grouch inspired...not for me...but I guess inspiration comes from all places



Uhm. Whaaaat???


----------



## Christchrist

Just got this pic from my SA





Tres Décolleté 100mm


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Just got this pic from my SA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890805
> 
> Tres Décolleté 100mm



OMG! That pink is amazing!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> OMG! That pink is amazing!!!!



You see that toebox? It's like nothing is there  such a pretty pink though


----------



## Elise499

NANI1972 said:


> As always thanks so much for the information! Elise do you know if the Pigalle Plato spike will be available in any other combinations other than the Black with Silver spikes?



I only saw them in black, but there were not all the color and material, so we can hope


----------



## nillacobain

msd31 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a fun picture, but i'm not sure if its the appropriate thread. This is the window display at forum shops. New strass styles galore, appropriate for vegas. Hope you enjoy it!


 
Beautiful display window! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nillacobain

Christchrist said:


> Just got this pic from my SA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890805
> 
> Tres Décolleté 100mm


 

These are beyond beautiful!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.


Thank you so much Elise for the information!
I am so happy to hear we have a colorful season ahead.  Need color!!!


----------



## amd_tan

Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.



Thank so much for the info Elise!!
Can't wait for the new collection to arrive..


----------



## anniethecat

Thank you so much for sharing *Elise*! I can't wait to see the V-neck Pigalle!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Thank you so much for sharing *Elise*! I can't wait to see the V-neck Pigalle!


Me too!!!  Sounds very sexy!!!


----------



## heychar

From IG... I'm hoping those white on white spike Pigalle's are going to be a 120mm as I don't need anymore LPs but the LP version would be TDF


----------



## Nolia

heychar said:


> From IG... I'm hoping those white on white spike Pigalle's are going to be a 120mm as I don't need anymore LPs but the LP version would be TDF



What a silky looking pink!!


----------



## heychar

Nolia said:


> What a silky looking pink!!



They're pink??? I thought they were the nude ones my eyes are deceiving me!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

heychar said:


> From IG... I'm hoping those white on white spike Pigalle's are going to be a 120mm as I don't need anymore LPs but the LP version would be TDF



I HATE white shoes, however these would be the excepion to the rule


----------



## heychar

blueeyeskelli said:


> I HATE white shoes, however these would be the excepion to the rule



They're fierce fab company for you neon ones


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Just got this pic from my SA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890805
> 
> Tres Décolleté 100mm


 
I think those will need some VERY careful fitting... They really put the TRÈS in the Décoletté... On the other hand, IF they work, they will be AMAZING!...

B


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Just got this pic from my SA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890805
> 
> Tres Décolleté 100mm



Wow! I need those!


----------



## Christchrist

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> Wow! I need those!



I want do bad but the toebox scares me


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Did you go for the Decora pump ?



you know me too well! happened today


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> you know me too well! happened today



Mod shot.  Hot hot


----------



## gfairenoughh

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know me too well! happened today


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I want do bad but the toebox scares me


I have Tres Décolletés in all black patent and red/black patent and the toe-box is very generous.  No need to be scared.  They are so sexy! One of my favorites!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know me too well! happened today


Wow!  Fierce!
Mod shots please!!!


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:
			
		

> From IG... I'm hoping those white on white spike Pigalle's are going to be a 120mm as I don't need anymore LPs but the LP version would be TDF



So not a fan of baby pink... But that's just a personal preference. Thanks for the pic :hugkiss:


----------



## jamidee

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> I HATE white shoes, however these would be the excepion to the rule



I'm a whit shoe hater as well but these stole my heart. If only they had silver spikes instead of white


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I want do bad but the toebox scares me



Tons of toe cleavage


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> you know me too well! happened today



Mods!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> Mod shot.  Hot hot





gfairenoughh said:


>





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow!  Fierce!
> Mod shots please!!!





jamidee said:


> Mods!!!!



thanks ladies! i wish i could post a mod shot, but these are the ones Saks is holding hostage for the signing because of the silly rules. they didn't even want to let me stand up and walk around in them, and i had paid for them! so once they are signed, and i can bring them home, i will post a pic


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> thanks ladies! i wish i could post a mod shot, but these are the ones Saks is holding hostage for the signing because of the silly rules. they didn't even want to let me stand up and walk around in them, and i had paid for them! so once they are signed, and i can bring them home, i will post a pic



Wow... Not even able to walk in your own shoes on carpet :weird:


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks ladies! i wish i could post a mod shot, but these are the ones Saks is holding hostage for the signing because of the silly rules. they didn't even want to let me stand up and walk around in them, and i had paid for them! so once they are signed, and i can bring them home, i will post a pic




that sounds crazyyy


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm a whit shoe hater as well but these stole my heart. If only they had silver spikes instead of white



That's exactly what I was thinking. I want a custom VP in white with silver spikes


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> thanks ladies! i wish i could post a mod shot, but these are the ones Saks is holding hostage for the signing because of the silly rules. they didn't even want to let me stand up and walk around in them, and i had paid for them! so once they are signed, and i can bring them home, i will post a pic






			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> Wow... Not even able to walk in your own shoes on carpet :weird:






			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> that sounds crazyyy



Is that so you don't "sweat" in them or mark them before he touches them to sign? So weird. Not like you are going out on the town with them or anything


----------



## texas87

Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.



EFF...I'm going to be spending a lot of $$ soon. Thanks for the intel Elise!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> EFF...I'm going to be spending a lot of $$ soon. Thanks for the intel Elise!


Wonder what the fishnet would look like!  Something similiar to Chantilly Lace image wise???  Hmmm....


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Wonder what the fishnet would look like!  Something similiar to Chantilly Lace image wise???  Hmmm....



I was thinking that. I want them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I was thinking that. I want them


Yeah!  Bet they would be darn sexy!  Cant wait to see em!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Yeah!  Bet they would be darn sexy!  Cant wait to see em!!!



In pretty sure the crystal python in black will be too small. The thought is making me so sad


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> In pretty sure the crystal python in black will be too small. The thought is making me so sad


Python stretches much more than Patent so if you persevere, I believe you can make em work.  Wait for em and if you think its tough, post in the Piggie sizing thread maybe with pics to ask for other lady's opinion.


----------



## Christchrist

Ohhhhh my Bengali.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhhh my Bengali.
> 
> View attachment 1892664





I would love these w/o that leopard heel


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I would love these w/o that leopard heel



That's my problem 2


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> Saw this on instagram,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them but, I don't see Fashion Night Out.. They seem more appropriate for Chinese New Year, lol.




Thanks for posting this! I am debating...........


----------



## bougainvillier

dbeth said:


> Thanks for posting this! I am debating...........



Saw this this morning... The dragon looks so big here..


----------



## dbeth

bougainvillier said:


> Saw this this morning... The dragon looks so big here..



Thank you thank you thank you!  This is a much better mod pic. I agree, the dragon is a little big.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Saw this this morning... The dragon looks so big here..


Looks like a Yak shoes to me.  Yak meaning mobster in Japanese hahaha!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Elise499 said:


> Yes it's like the lace Pigalle, the fishnet is white and strassed, there is like one black strass every centimeter.


Thank you so much for the intel! The fishnet strass pigalle sounds pretty..I can't wait to see what it looks like. Do you know roughly when photos of the collection will be released? 

On another note, ladies, has any of you tried on/seen the *Crazy Fur/Bengali/Fifi 100 red Pony* in person? I am hoping to get at least one of them (cannot let myself get all 3 ) when I am in Paris next week if they are available/comfy. I've managed to stay away from the forum (it's a dangerous place especially when I am on a shoe ban) for a few weeks now, my Europe trip shopping list was already long without Louboutins :shame: and after today I think I'm going to have to eliminate some stuff to make space for a couple of Loubies on the list..*sigh*


----------



## Dessye

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhhh my Bengali.
> 
> View attachment 1892664



I love it!


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you so much for the intel! The fishnet strass pigalle sounds pretty..I can't wait to see what it looks like. Do you know roughly when photos of the collection will be released?
> 
> On another note, ladies, has any of you tried on/seen the *Crazy Fur/Bengali/Fifi 100 red Pony* in person? I am hoping to get at least one of them (cannot let myself get all 3 ) when I am in Paris next week if they are available/comfy. I've managed to stay away from the forum (it's a dangerous place especially when I am on a shoe ban) for a few weeks now, my Europe trip shopping list was already long without Louboutins :shame: and after today I think I'm going to have to eliminate some stuff to make space for a couple of Loubies on the list..*sigh*



I've seen the Crazy Fur and I'm not really a fan but get the Bengali or the Fifi Red Pony!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhhh my Bengali.
> 
> View attachment 1892664


 
I love this!  I actually like the leopard heel, I guess it appeals to my tacky side


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> I love this!  I actually like the leopard heel, I guess it appeals to my tacky side


Hahahaha!!!  annie, you and I both hahahaha!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> I've seen the Crazy Fur and I'm not really a fan but get the Bengali or the Fifi Red Pony!


 I'm a little fur obsessed at the moment..anything fluffy gets my attention really, maybe it's because winter is approaching haha. I will get the Fifi for sure as the red pony looks so soft, it reminds me of the Big Lips red pony that I searched high and low for over a year.


----------



## Elise499

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wonder what the fishnet would look like!  Something similiar to Chantilly Lace image wise???  Hmmm....





Christchrist said:


> I was thinking that. I want them



You can't really tell it's fishnet because the fishnet and the satin are nearly the same color, but yes it is similar to chantilly lace. 



pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you so much for the intel! The fishnet strass pigalle sounds pretty..I can't wait to see what it looks like. Do you know roughly when photos of the collection will be released?



I think we will see some pictures in october, but the whole collection will probably be relaesed in november


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Elise499 said:


> You can't really tell it's fishnet because the fishnet and the satin are nearly the same color, but yes it is similar to chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we will see some pictures in october, but the whole collection will probably be relaesed in november


Sounding better and better


----------



## Christchrist

Is this worthy is new still? I love it


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Is this worthy is new still? I love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894111


If this skin is available in any style, it is a MUST!!!
The scale is TDF!!!  So gorgeous!!!  Much more beautiful IRL!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> If this skin is available in any style, it is a MUST!!!
> The scale is TDF!!!  So gorgeous!!!  Much more beautiful IRL!!!



They are on hold for me. Weee


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> They are on hold for me. Weee


----------



## mrl1005

Elise499 said:
			
		

> Faraasha : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.



My feet are going to LOVE me. My wallet...is going to be in for a lonely season. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know me too well! happened today



I love them paired with the Hermes! Congrats, girlie!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Is this worthy is new still? I love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894111


 
These are beautiful, but be careful.  There are some members that had the colors run when they waterproofed them.


----------



## 318Platinum

I personally don't think the Bengali is worth 1200, but I guess. The embellishments are beautiful, though. I really want it!


----------



## fumi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know me too well! happened today



Simply beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I personally don't think the Bengali is worth 1200, but I guess. The embellishments are beautiful, though. I really want it!



I agree but I want it too


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> These are beautiful, but be careful.  There are some members that had the colors run when they waterproofed them.



Really?!! Oh no


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If this skin is available in any style, it is a MUST!!!
> The scale is TDF!!!  So gorgeous!!!  Much more beautiful IRL!!!



Agree with Helen!! I have them in the Altadama---AMAZING!!!!


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> I personally don't think the Bengali is worth 1200, but I guess. The embellishments are beautiful, though. I really want it!


 

 $1200 for those?  His prices are getting


----------



## lorihmatthews

I really need new black booties. I generally can't manage super high heels, especially for everyday wear. I was thinking about the Miss Tack 85, but I haven't seen them around much lately. 

I like this Chelita style since it's a little edgier but I'm concerned it's a little too trendy. I love the metal toe but I wish it was a straight cap toe instead of a western look.







This Verabotta would also be a good option, although I'd be worried about wearing it in the rain.


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> $1200 for those?  His prices are getting



I completely agree!


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> These are beautiful, but be careful.  There are some members that had the colors run when they waterproofed them.



Even with Meltonian?  I love that stuff - haven't had a problem with it   I even sprayed my Batiks and no problems!  I will soon waterproof my Perche Soleils and will report back in the Exotics thread.


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> Even with Meltonian? I love that stuff - haven't had a problem with it  I even sprayed my Batiks and no problems! I will soon waterproof my Perche Soleils and will report back in the Exotics thread.


 
I wish I could remember who it was that posted about the colors running and getting lighter...it was a "old timer", not meaning they are old, just been on TPF for a while. It was eariler in the summer not long after they came out.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> I wish I could remember who it was that posted about the colors running and getting lighter...it was a "old timer", not meaning they are old, just been on TPF for a while. It was eariler in the summer not long after they came out.



Ok please do. I'm scared to get them


----------



## bprimuslevy

anniethecat said:


> I wish I could remember who it was that posted about the colors running and getting lighter...it was a "old timer", not meaning they are old, just been on TPF for a while. It was eariler in the summer not long after they came out.


 
Was it CEC.LV4? I'm not sure how her tPF name is spelled. I remember someone posting photos of how the colors ran.

*ETA:* Found it! CEC.LV4eva http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ion-of-cec-lv4eva-678437-24.html#post22508700


----------



## anniethecat

bprimuslevy said:


> Was it CEC.LV4? I'm not sure how her tPF name is spelled. I remember someone posting photos of how the colors ran.
> 
> *ETA:* Found it! CEC.LV4eva http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ion-of-cec-lv4eva-678437-24.html#post22508700


 
Yes that was one of them...I seem to remeber a couple others saying something but not posting pics like CEC did.  Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Ok please do. I'm scared to get them



Wow! I cannot believe that happened to those hyper's.


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:


> $1200 for those?  His prices are getting



I know, tell me about it! It's cute, but not for the price


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> I know, tell me about it! It's cute, but not for the price


 
I don't see what would make the worth any more than any other pigalle, these are
up there with the exotics!


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:


> I don't see what would make the worth any more than any other pigalle, these are
> up there with the exotics!



I guess because of the embroidery? can't be because of the pony hair heel or the black velvet, surely.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know me too well! happened today



Can/t WAIT to get mine .. i love the Decora.. so elegant.
So every time am going to enable you some Sparkles


----------



## xlovely

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know me too well! happened today


 

Beautiful! This looks so festive :santawave: 
Love your instagram btw, so many pretty things to oogle


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> I wish I could remember who it was that posted about the colors running and getting lighter...it was a "old timer", not meaning they are old, just been on TPF for a while. It was eariler in the summer not long after they came out.



Old timers? :lolots:  I'm definitely not an old timer, I'm only 3


----------



## Dessye

Congrats on the Decora, lg!  Love the pic!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Can/t WAIT to get mine .. i love the Decora.. so elegant.
> So every time am going to enable you some Sparkles



lol please keep enabling  hopefully this next season will have prettier strass again!!!



xlovely said:


> Beautiful! This looks so festive :santawave:
> Love your instagram btw, so many pretty things to oogle



thank you so much 



Dessye said:


> Congrats on the Decora, lg!  Love the pic!




thanks Dessye!!  They've really grown on me. And since I have so few black pairs of shoes (it will be 3 including the Decora) I thought it was a nice addition to the mix


----------



## AEGIS

anniethecat said:


> I wish I could remember who it was that posted about the colors running and getting lighter...it was a "old timer", not meaning they are old, just been on TPF for a while. It was eariler in the summer not long after they came out.





am i an old timer? bc i remembered as soon as you said it. but someone else answered.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol please keep enabling  hopefully this next season will have prettier strass again!!!
> 1:



Well, i heard some good news but yet to make sure 
Its gonna colorful


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know me too well! happened today



*Modeling pics honey!!!! These are fierce!!! Many congrats!*


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Well, i heard some good news but yet to make sure
> Its gonna colorful



lol spill the beans!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Modeling pics honey!!!! These are fierce!!! Many congrats!*



thank you love


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Old timers? :lolots:  I'm definitely not an old timer, I'm only 3


almost 3 and a half


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:


> $1200 for those?  His prices are getting


Getting!? They have already GOTTEN! His prices have been in ridiculous-narcissistic land for a couple of seasons now.


----------



## texas87

I think the decora is so pretty I just couldnt pony up that much $$ for it.


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have Tres Décolletés in all black patent and red/black patent and the toe-box is very generous. No need to be scared. They are so sexy! One of my favorites!


 
My turn to say 'mod shots, pretty please'! 

B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.

This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.

As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.



To be a fly on the wall when you took that last one lol. Good job babe. Contortion Helen


----------



## JessieG

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.



Totally sexy!! Thanks so much for the pics and sizing advice...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> To be a fly on the wall when you took that last one lol. Good job babe. Contortion Helen


Mega muscle spasm I tell ya!!!  hahahaha!


----------



## GCGDanielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.


 
Thanks so much for the pics. I think Tres Decollette is one of the sexiest CL shoes around. I want legs like yours!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GCGDanielle said:


> Thanks so much for the pics. I think Tres Decollette is one of the sexiest CL shoes around. I want legs like yours!


Dear GCGDanielle

Thank you for your kind compliment!
I agree with you.  The Tres Decollette certainly is one of the sexiest shoes out there!
Love em!  Love em so much that I dont wear them much because I dont want to destroy em!


----------



## PetitColibri

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.



WAOW amazing pics ! thanks for sharing !
I had a pair of these but sadly I took 1/2 size up like you and they were too big so I let them go... I think tts would have work better for me, would still love to find another pair one day


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back. So sorry for the bad photos. I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.


 
If I am not mistaken, US 6.5 = Eu 37. In that case, you bought them TTS

Beautiful shoes, H - for the right kind of feet. Yours come out of it with 'flying colours'. In other words, if your legs are TDF (which they truly are), your feet are not, in any way, behind them.

Do keep posting pics OK? We love to see them.

B


----------



## GrRoxy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.



They look great on you! So sexy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PetitColibri said:


> WAOW amazing pics ! thanks for sharing !
> I had a pair of these but sadly I took 1/2 size up like you and they were too big so I let them go... I think tts would have work better for me, would still love to find another pair one day



Oh no Petit! I hope you find a pair soon because they are gorgeous!



Brazucaa said:


> If I am not mistaken, US 6.5 = Eu 37. In that case, you bought them TTS
> 
> Beautiful shoes, H - for the right kind of feet. Yours come out of it with 'flying colours'. In other words, if your legs are TDF (which they truly are), your feet are not, in any way, behind them.
> 
> Do keep posting pics OK? We love to see them.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Brazucaa as always.
> 
> B





GrRoxy said:


> They look great on you! So sexy



Thank you GrRoxy.


----------



## Christchrist

I'm freaking out. Will these run? Is it worth it?


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> I'm freaking out. Will these run? Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899346


 
Those are fab, but seeing whats happened to a lot of the exotics that other ladies have gotten recently, I wouldnt be surprised if these did run


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:


> I'm freaking out. Will these run? Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899346


If you're able to get a good deal on them, maybe get them and take them to a cobbler and see what can be done about setting the dye.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Those are fab, but seeing whats happened to a lot of the exotics that other ladies have gotten recently, I wouldnt be surprised if these did run






			
				bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> If you're able to get a good deal on them, maybe get them and take them to a cobbler and see what can be done about setting the dye.



Well I got em. They will have to stay safe until I can figure it out


----------



## Christchrist

Moroccan red python very prive. Yum yum 






Same color. Different lighting


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive. Yum yum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899624
> 
> 
> Same color. Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 1899625



Lovely colour!

Does anyone else know what other shoes will be coming in Moroccan red?!


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive. Yum yum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899624
> 
> 
> Same color. Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 1899625



Did you get these? What happened to that ban girl haha!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Did you get these? What happened to that ban girl haha!



Well sue went to the forum and found them. I'm smitten. What to do lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Well sue went to the forum and found them. I'm smitten. What to do lol




Well, you have 16 hours to decide.......


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Well, you have 16 hours to decide.......



They are mine. Just sayin


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They are mine. Just sayin



Youre too funny. Cant wait to see. They can replace the piggies that were too big..Why 16hrs??


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Youre too funny. Cant wait to see. They can replace the piggies that were too big..Why 16hrs??



They replace the whole in my heart lol. Yes. The red moroccan piggy 120. I feel joy. Tons of joy


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Moroccan red python very prive. Yum yum
> 
> Same color. Different lighting



I'm in love


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.


 
Anyone know who is stocking these babies and their cost?    I _need_ these in the worst way!


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows if the arabesque comes in another style besides Very Prive and Highness?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I'm freaking out. Will these run? Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899346


Definitely worth it!!!  Just dont use any water repellent PERIOD!!!  DONT WEAR PYTHON ON RAINY DAYS PERIOD and you are fine!!!  You have to get em.  They are gorgeous!!!  You will love em so much!!!  The photo does no justice to the beauty IRL!!!


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Anyone know who is stocking these babies and their cost?    I need these in the worst way!



Vegas palazzo. 1395


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Vegas palazzo. 1395



And from what I was told, when they are gone, the only place you will be able to find them will be on ebay.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> And from what I was told, when they are gone, the only place you will be able to find them will be on ebay.



The red python?


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The red python?



No, the python pigalle.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> No, the python pigalle.



Oh yeah lol. Glad you told me. I was on the fence about them


----------



## carlinha

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive. Yum yum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899624
> 
> 
> Same color. Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 1899625



omg where where where are these shoes??!?!?!! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.



these look super sexy on you *helen*!!!!


----------



## rock_girl

carlinha said:
			
		

> omg where where where are these shoes??!?!?!!



Vegas.  CC has seen them in person.


----------



## Christchrist

carlinha said:
			
		

> omg where where where are these shoes??!?!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rock_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas.  CC has seen them in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! They are TDF
Click to expand...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

carlinha said:


> omg where where where are these shoes??!?!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> these look super sexy on you *helen*!!!!


Thank you carlinha, my super hero!!!
Lurrvveee your collection!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive. Yum yum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899624
> 
> 
> Same color. Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 1899625


 
Yummy, Yummy indeed! And non-fattening... lol... as other 'yum-yums' might be...

B


----------



## aalinkaa

Ladies, I got these authenticated by didn't get an answer on what style this is. Can someone help? Also, does it look like a 100mm? or smaller?
Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130778725768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## carlinha

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you carlinha, my super hero!!!
> Lurrvveee your collection!!!



awww thanks *helen*!  i need to update badly but feel too lazy to do it 



Christchrist said:


> carlinha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg where where where are these shoes??!?!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! They are TDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they a bright red *CC* or more a muted dark red?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dessye

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.



  OMG -- do these ever look SEXY on your mile long legs!!!  These are so you!!


----------



## Christchrist

carlinha said:
			
		

> awww thanks helen!  i need to update badly but feel too lazy to do it



They are more of a burgundy


----------



## loubiqueen

Question ladies.....does anyone know the sizing on the la favorita? I am usually a 38.5 in Loubis and a us 8 thanks


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies!! I dropped by JJR today hoping to get my fifi strass and see a few styles I was eyeing but they didn't have the Fifi strass in my size so I left with these Fifi pony red flamme in the end. They also had ( from the top of my head):
-  fifi strass in many colours
-   fifi strass + spikes in black and green
- pigalle in several python colours ( i forgot to ask  the names) 
-  pigalle 100 Perche soleil (beautiful!!)
-  Bengali (They look nice in photos but I didn't like them in person)
- a style like Tres Decollete in beigeish glitter and blue glitter

The pony hair is very soft, it is not quite even (length wise) throughout though but for the most part it is absolutely gorgeous and the red is perfect imo. Not too bright and not too dark! I had to leave jn a hurry to Galeries Lafayette before the rain started pouring again so I only managed to inspect the shoes briefly. My contacts were making my eyes dry and blurry so that didn't help either. 

When I got back to my hotel I took the shoes out to take photos to share with you all and noticed a few odd details. I know that these shoes are handmade so they can't be 100% perfect but I've been finding so many flaws here and there with Louboutins these days that it makes me extra cautious. As you can see in the last 2 photos, the side of one shoe has a thick crease, it is visible to my eye but i cant quite capture it in the photo due to bad lighting in my room, and the hair doesn't cover the entire heel on both sides. 

Please let me know if it's something I should worry about (for example if the pony hair near the heel will detach faster than usual due to it not being applied properly?) and if I should try to exchange for another pair. I can't always trust my own feelings when it comes to these shoes as I tend to freak out over things that most people consider insignificant. Thank you!!


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> To give you all an idea what a Tres Decollette 100 looks on, I will post a few pics here of one from a few seasons back.  So sorry for the bad photos.  I hope it somewhat helps you all to get an image though.
> 
> This pair is one of my all time favorite and despite how much toe-cleavage you might get, it is very comfortable and it does not feel like it will slip off my feet.
> 
> As for sizing, I am a US6.5 and went for a 37.





I've always wondered what this pair looks like on. Thanks for the pics HoT!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> OMG -- do these ever look SEXY on your mile long legs!!!  These are so you!!


Dessye, you are cracking me up!  Too kind!!!
Thank you so much hehehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> I've always wondered what this pair looks like on. Thanks for the pics HoT!


Dear AEGIS

They are comfy too which is remarkable for me anyway.
Thank you for complimenting me.


----------



## GrRoxy

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! I dropped by JJR today hoping to get my fifi strass and see a few styles I was eyeing but they didn't have the Fifi strass in my size so I left with these Fifi pony red flamme in the end. They also had ( from the top of my head):
> -  fifi strass in many colours
> -   fifi strass + spikes in black and green
> - pigalle in several python colours ( i forgot to ask  the names)
> -  pigalle 100 Perche soleil (beautiful!!)
> -  Bengali (They look nice in photos but I didn't like them in person)
> - a style like Tres Decollete in beigeish glitter and blue glitter
> 
> The pony hair is very soft, it is not quite even (length wise) throughout though but for the most part it is absolutely gorgeous and the red is perfect imo. Not too bright and not too dark! I had to leave jn a hurry to Galeries Lafayette before the rain started pouring again so I only managed to inspect the shoes briefly. My contacts were making my eyes dry and blurry so that didn't help either.
> 
> When I got back to my hotel I took the shoes out to take photos to share with you all and noticed a few odd details. I know that these shoes are handmade so they can't be 100% perfect but I've been finding so many flaws here and there with Louboutins these days that it makes me extra cautious. As you can see in the last 2 photos, the side of one shoe has a thick crease, it is visible to my eye but i cant quite capture it in the photo due to bad lighting in my room, and the hair doesn't cover the entire heel on both sides.
> 
> Please let me know if it's something I should worry about (for example if the pony hair near the heel will detach faster than usual due to it not being applied properly?) and if I should try to exchange for another pair. I can't always trust my own feelings when it comes to these shoes as I tend to freak out over things that most people consider insignificant. Thank you!!



If you are not completely happy with them maybe try to change? I would do that  Or ask if they have pair which wasnt even out of box to try?

Btw- I need to go there so my SA wont forget me haha


----------



## amd_tan

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! I dropped by JJR today hoping to get my fifi strass and see a few styles I was eyeing but they didn't have the Fifi strass in my size so I left with these Fifi pony red flamme in the end. They also had ( from the top of my head):
> -  fifi strass in many colours
> -   fifi strass + spikes in black and green
> - pigalle in several python colours ( i forgot to ask  the names)
> -  pigalle 100 Perche soleil (beautiful!!)
> -  Bengali (They look nice in photos but I didn't like them in person)
> - a style like Tres Decollete in beigeish glitter and blue glitter
> 
> The pony hair is very soft, it is not quite even (length wise) throughout though but for the most part it is absolutely gorgeous and the red is perfect imo. Not too bright and not too dark! I had to leave jn a hurry to Galeries Lafayette before the rain started pouring again so I only managed to inspect the shoes briefly. My contacts were making my eyes dry and blurry so that didn't help either.
> 
> When I got back to my hotel I took the shoes out to take photos to share with you all and noticed a few odd details. I know that these shoes are handmade so they can't be 100% perfect but I've been finding so many flaws here and there with Louboutins these days that it makes me extra cautious. As you can see in the last 2 photos, the side of one shoe has a thick crease, it is visible to my eye but i cant quite capture it in the photo due to bad lighting in my room, and the hair doesn't cover the entire heel on both sides.
> 
> Please let me know if it's something I should worry about (for example if the pony hair near the heel will detach faster than usual due to it not being applied properly?) and if I should try to exchange for another pair. I can't always trust my own feelings when it comes to these shoes as I tend to freak out over things that most people consider insignificant. Thank you!!



What unique shoes! Do they have it in other colours for pony hair?
I can see the crease but it looks faint in the picture. It might be a lot more obvious in person. Do they have another pair you can exchange for? If this bothers you, I would do an exchange.
Also the uneven length of pony hair is quite common. This also happens with other designer shoes in pony/calf hair. I find that the pony hair will start spreading outwards or 'fluffing' and that sometimes bothers me and I have to do some trimming.
Also, pony hair shoes tend to bald where there is contact e.g. medial surfaces of the shoes where they brush off each other when walking. I don't know about Louboutin pony hair shoes though.


----------



## pixiesparkle

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> If you are not completely happy with them maybe try to change? I would do that  Or ask if they have pair which wasnt even out of box to try?
> 
> Btw- I need to go there so my SA wont forget me haha



I am leaving for Italy late tomorrow afternoon so I don't have much time after sightseeing to go to JJR. Would I be able to exchange them at St.Honore boutique even though I purchased them from JJR? &#128549;


----------



## GrRoxy

pixiesparkle said:


> I am leaving for Italy late tomorrow afternoon so I don't have much time after sightseeing to go to JJR. Would I be able to exchange them at St.Honore boutique even though I purchased them from JJR? &#128549;



I dont think so but call before going there- maybe theres a chance


----------



## Brazucaa

AEGIS said:


> I've always wondered what this pair looks like on. Thanks for the pics HoT!


 
You are sooo right, A! Whatever way you spell it... 

HoT is really HOT!

B


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! I dropped by JJR today hoping to get my fifi strass and see a few styles I was eyeing but they didn't have the Fifi strass in my size so I left with these Fifi pony red flamme in the end. They also had ( from the top of my head):
> -  fifi strass in many colours
> -   fifi strass + spikes in black and green
> - pigalle in several python colours ( i forgot to ask  the names)
> -  pigalle 100 Perche soleil (beautiful!!)
> -  Bengali (They look nice in photos but I didn't like them in person)
> - a style like Tres Decollete in beigeish glitter and blue glitter
> 
> The pony hair is very soft, it is not quite even (length wise) throughout though but for the most part it is absolutely gorgeous and the red is perfect imo. Not too bright and not too dark! I had to leave jn a hurry to Galeries Lafayette before the rain started pouring again so I only managed to inspect the shoes briefly. My contacts were making my eyes dry and blurry so that didn't help either.
> 
> When I got back to my hotel I took the shoes out to take photos to share with you all and noticed a few odd details. I know that these shoes are handmade so they can't be 100% perfect but I've been finding so many flaws here and there with Louboutins these days that it makes me extra cautious. As you can see in the last 2 photos, the side of one shoe has a thick crease, it is visible to my eye but i cant quite capture it in the photo due to bad lighting in my room, and the hair doesn't cover the entire heel on both sides.
> 
> Please let me know if it's something I should worry about (for example if the pony hair near the heel will detach faster than usual due to it not being applied properly?) and if I should try to exchange for another pair. I can't always trust my own feelings when it comes to these shoes as I tend to freak out over things that most people consider insignificant. Thank you!!



Congrats,* Pixie*!!!  So lucky to have gone to JJR!  Haven't been yet.


----------



## Christchrist

Oh my gosh!!!! I found the set


----------



## rock_girl

^^


----------



## 318Platinum

Just saw these on IG and to me, they look 100 times better on!! It really makes me rethink these now. It's still way too out there, but thoughts?


----------



## bougainvillier

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Just saw these on IG and to me, they look 100 times better on!! It really makes me rethink these now. It's still way too out there, but thoughts?



These are a bit busy for me. I would love to own the all nude or black combo if you ever saw them. But again this pair does flatter some certain skin tone IMHO


----------



## 318Platinum

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> These are a bit busy for me. I would love to own the all nude or black combo if you ever saw them. But again this pair does flatter some certain skin tone IMHO



Yes, I agree! It's still too busy but I feel this is the best I have seen them. I'm like you, i'd rather solid colors or something way more practical, as they are 160 and that is too much shoe to do so many different material and prints with. The price is a no-go for me as well.


----------



## laleeza

318Platinum said:


> Just saw these on IG and to me, they look 100 times better on!! It really makes me rethink these now. It's still way too out there, but thoughts?



I'm not gonna lie - I loved these the minute I saw them 
But they're too much money for a fun shoe I can't wear


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> Just saw these on IG and to me, they look 100 times better on!! It really makes me rethink these now. It's still way too out there, but thoughts?





laleeza said:


> I'm not gonna lie - I loved these the minute I saw them
> But they're too much money for a fun shoe I can't wear



wow i think you are both right! i think they are too busy, too much leopard and red and all of it together is a lot to take, hard to make elegant. *but* the silhouette looks amazing on!!  did these come in any simpler colors? like black? or all red?


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> Just saw these on IG and to me, they look 100 times better on!! It really makes me rethink these now. It's still way too out there, but thoughts?



I really love them! but hate them at the same time! If they make a bridgets back version im in!:worthy:


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow i think you are both right! i think they are too busy, too much leopard and red and all of it together is a lot to take, hard to make elegant. *but* the silhouette looks amazing on!!  did these come in any simpler colors? like black? or all red?



They came in this other super-busy mixed media


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Just saw these on IG and to me, they look 100 times better on!! It really makes me rethink these now. It's still way too out there, but thoughts?



Oooooo they look really good on you.


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oooooo they look really good on you.



Lol @Christchrist. That's not me. That's a photo I saw on IG. My size is ALWAYS a very painstaking search so I would probably never have a boutique shot unless I do an SO or get them to fly some in! ;-D


----------



## aalinkaa

I tried to order from EU website (FR to be exact) to have the shoes shipped to US and it does not give you the option to change the country  very disappointing. FR is the only website where they have black patent piggales in my size  cannot find them in the US
Has anyone ordered from CL's other country's website before?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lol @Christchrist. That's not me. That's a photo I saw on IG. My size is ALWAYS a very painstaking search so I would probably never have a boutique shot unless I do an SO or get them to fly some in! ;-D



Damn! Loved em


----------



## GrRoxy

aalinkaa said:


> I tried to order from EU website (FR to be exact) to have the shoes shipped to US and it does not give you the option to change the country  very disappointing. FR is the only website where they have black patent piggales in my size  cannot find them in the US
> Has anyone ordered from CL's other country's website before?



I think thats why countries have their own shops so you order from the one where you are. I guess its about shipping and taxes...


----------



## AEGIS

aalinkaa said:


> I tried to order from EU website (FR to be exact) to have the shoes shipped to US and it does not give you the option to change the country  very disappointing. FR is the only website where they have black patent piggales in my size  cannot find them in the US
> Has anyone ordered from CL's other country's website before?




Europe ships to Europe only.
US to US only

Call/email the boutiques in Europe and they will ship to you.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! I found the set
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906385


Are you going to get them?  Very cute combo!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> Just saw these on IG and to me, they look 100 times better on!! It really makes me rethink these now. It's still way too out there, but thoughts?


I tried them on and thought there was too much going on for me, the lace, leopard and red pony skin.  It looks great on you though.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Are you going to get them?  Very cute combo!!!



No. Sadly not. Have to be practical. They are cute BUT I won't wear them much and I already got the black ones.


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> No. Sadly not. Have to be practical. *They are cute BUT I won't wear them much* and I already got the black ones.


 
The bolded text is _exactly_ the problem/debate I am having with myself...  I love the blue/black and purple/black Vampanodo combos, but I have no idea what I'd wear them with!  So that means I get the black/black or none at all.  

In reality, I'll just sit here and flounder until they are all gone and then be in desperate need of a pair.  

I'm such a dolt when it comes to outfits.  I won't pull the trigger on a shoe unless I know how to style it.  :cry:


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> The bolded text is exactly the problem/debate I am having with myself...  I love the blue/black and purple/black Vampanodo combos, but I have no idea what I'd wear them with!  So that means I get the black/black or none at all.
> 
> In reality, I'll just sit here and flounder until they are all gone and then be in desperate need of a pair.
> 
> I'm such a dolt when it comes to outfits.  I won't pull the trigger on a shoe unless I know how to style it.  :cry:



Get the black. It's amazing. I don't regret that buy.  Not for one second. I know Barney's has them too


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! I found the set
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906385


 
O M G!! 

B


----------



## regeens

A few pairs from St Honore: Grapi Python Crystal 120 and Filo 120 Cobra Degrade.


----------



## regeens

The lighting in the second floor of St Honore is not great (kinda like mood lighting!) but here is a photo of the exotic corner.


----------



## Dessye

regeens said:


> The lighting in the second floor of St Honore is not great (kinda like mood lighting!) but here is a photo of the exotic corner.
> 
> View attachment 1907856


 
I did NOT need to see the cobra degrade! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## laleeza

OMG CL exotics just make me weak in the knees


----------



## Christchrist

Just got this from my SA. She sent a few pics but this was the only one I liked a little 





Pigaresille 120


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> Just got this from my SA. She sent a few pics but this was the only one I liked a little
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908282
> 
> 
> Pigaresille 120



do you mind sharing the ones you don't like as well?


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> do you mind sharing the ones you don't like as well?



Ill post as they come but the pics aren't so good


----------



## Christchrist

Lady peep Crepe Satin


----------



## Christchrist

Tdouble 120.


----------



## JessieG

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> do you mind sharing the ones you don't like as well?



I think these would look good on...


----------



## Christchrist

Pitou 150 Bazin


----------



## Christchrist

Pitou 150 Clf


----------



## Christchrist

Jenny pmp nap


----------



## Christchrist

Flo sling cork and black/red 120mm


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalle Plato 120mm. Spike & black/rose


----------



## Christchrist

Flo 120 pat fluo


----------



## Christchrist

Lady peep sling patent   Black/rose


----------



## Christchrist

Flo 120 kid


----------



## HappyG

Christchrist said:


> Just got this from my SA. She sent a few pics but this was the only one I liked a little
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908282
> 
> 
> Pigaresille 120



Which store does your SA work at?


----------



## Christchrist

HappyG said:
			
		

> Which store does your SA work at?



Houston Saks


----------



## Christchrist

Lady peep paint spikes. The color says white


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lady peep paint spikes. The color says white



I think the black and rose piggies might be nice?? Hard to tell from pics.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Flo 120 pat fluo



These look like they would b nice too..


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> I think the black and rose piggies might be nice?? Hard to tell from pics.






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> These look like they would b nice too..



Terrible pics but at least we have an idea


----------



## carlinha

regeens said:


> The lighting in the second floor of St Honore is not great (kinda like mood lighting!) but here is a photo of the exotic corner.
> 
> View attachment 1907856



 what color is the croc in the middle?  orange?!?!??!?! 



laleeza said:


> OMG CL exotics just make me weak in the knees



sigh yes me too *laleeza*!  sparkles and exotics!  oh and studs too


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle Plato 120mm. Spike & black/rose
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908333
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908335



Oooh i like those black and rose piggies!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Hi ladies !!!



I was just browsing on Instagram saw these beauties 
Can anyone tell what they are called ? I have never seen them before
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## evanescent

tamara dhaiti said:


> Hi ladies !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just browsing on Instagram saw these beauties
> Can anyone tell what they are called ? I have never seen them before
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



They are the Engin 120, coincidentally I wore these tonight!


----------



## evanescent

regeens said:


> A few pairs from St Honore: Grapi Python Crystal 120 and Filo 120 Cobra Degrade.
> 
> View attachment 1907852
> 
> 
> View attachment 1907853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1907854





Christchrist said:


> Ill post as they come but the pics aren't so good



Thanks so much for the intel and pics ladies! I really love the colour of those Grapis.. Are they the same as the Pivoine that was released this season?


----------



## NANI1972

tamara dhaiti said:


> Hi ladies !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just browsing on Instagram saw these beauties
> Can anyone tell what they are called ? I have never seen them before
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



They are Engins, and came out a few years back, it's not a new style.


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> what color is the croc in the middle?  orange?!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> sigh yes me too *laleeza*!  sparkles and exotics!  oh and studs too



Strass, exotics and studs OH MY!!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Just got this from my SA. She sent a few pics but this was the only one I liked a little
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908282
> 
> 
> Pigaresille 120




i swear this was released like 2 years ago


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Just got this from my SA. She sent a few pics but this was the only one I liked a little
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908282
> 
> 
> Pigaresille 120



see below


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow i think you are both right! i think they are too busy, too much leopard and red and all of it together is a lot to take, hard to make elegant. *but* the silhouette looks amazing on!!  did these come in any simpler colors? like black? or all red?



Forgot about this cw too - nothing simple in this style


----------



## laleeza

Christchrist said:


> Pitou 150 Bazin
> 
> View attachment 1908294



Hard to tell, but this is intriguing


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> see below



Definitely similar. He's been recycling a lot


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> Forgot about this cw too - nothing simple in this style



You know what would have been perfect? The same lace in the middle, but the toe area and heel in black suede. It would have been the perfect hint of sexy with the middle sheer and the heel height, but keeping the rest understated. Sigh I wish he would do the crazy ones like this but also tweak a little for a more refined audience. If that makes sense? Then it'd be more wearable.


----------



## GoGlam

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> You know what would have been perfect? The same lace in the middle, but the toe area and heel in black suede. It would have been the perfect hint of sexy with the middle sheer and the heel height, but keeping the rest understated. Sigh I wish he would do the crazy ones like this but also tweak a little for a more refined audience. If that makes sense? Then it'd be more wearable.



Amen. These aren't very... Err... Tasteful.


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> You know what would have been perfect? The same lace in the middle, but the toe area and heel in black suede. It would have been the perfect hint of sexy with the middle sheer and the heel height, but keeping the rest understated. Sigh I wish he would do the crazy ones like this but also tweak a little for a more refined audience. If that makes sense? Then it'd be more wearable.



Totally agree. The silhouette is amazing, but the mixed media just puts it OTT. He needs to temper his flair for the dramatic with a bit of sophistication and simplicity. He does it well when he does it!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> see below



Oh my gosh. Look at that.  Hmmm


----------



## mrl1005

laleeza said:
			
		

> Forgot about this cw too - nothing simple in this style



I kinda like these. Not sure if I'm nuts lol. But this one is just the right amount of busy as opposed to the red. Or I may just have louboutin fever and think "CL, we're good!"


----------



## mrl1005

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> You know what would have been perfect? The same lace in the middle, but the toe area and heel in black suede. It would have been the perfect hint of sexy with the middle sheer and the heel height, but keeping the rest understated. Sigh I wish he would do the crazy ones like this but also tweak a little for a more refined audience. If that makes sense? Then it'd be more wearable.



But...I def want these ones your describing. (And those I would prob purchase). When I was at Coco Pari with a horrid SA, she said their clientele like the "crazy stuff" when I was asking if they had a more classic pump with enough of a pop to be wearable on different occasions. The shoe you described would be just that...a little "simple" but enough of a "oh, look I have sex appeal" type of bootie/pump/small investment on your foot.


----------



## heychar

Elise499 said:


> *Faraasha* : love these, they look amazing on !
> 
> I saw the spring/summer 2013 yesterday in Paris, they're some beautiful shoes but the whole collection is not as great as the previous ones.
> If you love the Daffodile, you'll be happy to see them in new materiel.
> Here is what I remember :
> - Botticellita : it is like a mix of the Differa/Isolde with the Daffodile's platform and heel (hard to describe)
> - Battignolle is a beautiful shoe, it looks like the old Pigalle with the curved heel. I really love this one (I saw it in nude, pink, white watersnake, yellow, red)
> - Vernice : it looks like the Lady Claude but with a curvier and higher heel, it comes in a lot of lovely color (light pink, light yellow, and many more)
> - V-Neck Pigalle : it is a Pigalle with a t-bar and two straps around the ankle, very beautiful
> - A lot of new colorful flat sandals and wedges
> - There is a wedge version of the Balota
> 
> There is a lot of new color and material:
> - fishnet with strass (saw it on the Pigalle and Fifi)
> - Pigalle Plato Spike (black kid and silver spike)
> - Fifi Spike
> - Pigalle Spike in white, light pink and bright pink
> - Pigalle Plato with a mix of three color : pink heel/grey shoe/yellow platform; grey/white/pink
> - Décolleté 554 (white watersnake, blue, nude)
> 
> This is all I remember, but this collection is going to be very colurful, the men collection is really amazing too.



Hi Elise,

Do you happen to know when the White spike piggies will be released?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Are these old ive never seen before and just spotted on instagram I am in LOVE


----------



## chacci1

blueeyeskelli said:


> Are these old ive never seen before and just spotted on instagram I am in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912348



These were released in January of this year.  I have them as we'll.  I think they were pretty limited.  I purchased mine from Horatio. They may still have a few pairs laying around???


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Thank you the girl who pic it was on instagram said she got them there too!! I can't believe I didn't know they were released!! I need to call around the whole of the UK tomorrow 

Thank you x


----------



## AEGIS

blueeyeskelli said:


> Thank you the girl who pic it was on instagram said she got them there too!! I can't believe I didn't know they were released!! I need to call around the whole of the UK tomorrow
> 
> Thank you x





she is a member.  it's Car


----------



## chacci1

blueeyeskelli said:


> Thank you the girl who pic it was on instagram said she got them there too!! I can't believe I didn't know they were released!! I need to call around the whole of the UK tomorrow
> 
> Thank you x



Good Luck!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

AEGIS said:


> she is a member.  it's Car



Kinda Guessed when i started looking through her pics all those goodies!! is it carolinha? ( think that how you spell)


----------



## AEGIS

blueeyeskelli said:


> Kinda Guessed when i started looking through her pics all those goodies!! is it carolinha? ( think that how you spell)




yup


----------



## blueeyeskelli

AEGIS said:


> yup



Knew it!! so much eye candy


----------



## whimsic

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Are these old ive never seen before and just spotted on instagram I am in LOVE



They were released last Fall and I looked in at least 5 different cities for them in 100 :cry::cry::cry::sob:


----------



## blueeyeskelli

whimsic said:


> They were released last Fall and I looked in at least 5 different cities for them in 100 :cry::cry::cry::sob:



Oh no!!! i feel your pain as i cant have them either now!! my calls will begin in 10 mins


----------



## whimsic

blueeyeskelli said:


> Oh no!!! i feel your pain as i cant have them either now!! my calls will begin in 10 mins



Well do ask if they have the 100mm in size 39 and i'll love u forever 

The 120 pops up every once in a while on ebay or the CL website but the 100 is near impossible. Had i not seen pics on the forum i wouldve though it was a myth


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> she is a member.  it's Car





blueeyeskelli said:


> Kinda Guessed when i started looking through her pics all those goodies!! is it carolinha? ( think that how you spell)



I don't think it's Carlinha, according to that pic the user is in the UK, you can see the cell phone provider. I think it's member here tho that actually goes by the same ID if not similar.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

whimsic said:


> Well do ask if they have the 100mm in size 39 and i'll love u forever
> 
> The 120 pops up every once in a while on ebay or the CL website but the 100 is near impossible. Had i not seen pics on the forum i wouldve though it was a myth



I have called everywhere in the UK and nope!! no where has them not even in any size :cry::rain::rain: I will keep an eye out for you tho in 100 on ebay etc also!!  i need them in my life! i have never ever seen them until that pic i cant believe it !!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

NANI1972 said:


> I don't think it's Carlinha, according to that pic the user is in the UK, you can see the cell phone provider. I think it's member here tho that actually goes by the same ID if not similar.



Oh no the provider you can see is my phone! i took a screen shot of the pic on instagram and it always shows the phones priovider ie vodafone


----------



## NANI1972

blueeyeskelli said:


> Oh no the provider you can see is my phone! i took a screen shot of the pic on instagram and it always shows the phones priovider ie vodafone



Oh ok gotcha!

Hope you can find them, bc they are beautiful! I love the gold spike with black combo, would love to have a pair myself!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

NANI1972 said:


> Oh ok gotcha!
> 
> Hope you can find them, bc they are beautiful! I love the gold spike with black combo, would love to have a pair myself!



Thank you me too!!! i am mad at myself for not even knowing they were released and being on the bandwagon!! one of my HG is the gold spike LP'S also


----------



## mrl1005

blueeyeskelli said:


> Thank you me too!!! i am mad at myself for not even knowing they were released and being on the bandwagon!! one of my HG is the gold spike LP'S also


The Gold Spike LPs are gorgeous! I saw one on eBay but the seller was in Germany and wouldn't ship to the US.


----------



## AEGIS

NANI1972 said:


> I don't think it's Carlinha, according to that pic the user is in the UK, you can see the cell phone provider. I think it's member here tho that actually goes by the same ID if not similar.





That is Cars watermark on IG.  I went through all the photos the other day when she was featured on Loubinista.


----------



## Elise499

heychar said:


> Hi Elise,
> 
> Do you happen to know when the White spike piggies will be released?



I don't know sorry, but I guess it will be in november !


----------



## blueeyeskelli

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> The Gold Spike LPs are gorgeous! I saw one on eBay but the seller was in Germany and wouldn't ship to the US.



Ooh Germany perfect lol but never in my size


----------



## mrl1005

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Ooh Germany perfect lol but never in my size



What size do you need/can you make work blue?


----------



## heychar

Elise499 said:


> I don't know sorry, but I guess it will be in november !



That soon! I was thinking some time next year! thanks


----------



## blueeyeskelli

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> What size do you need/can you make work blue?



Make work blue??? Confused lol 

The lady peep gold spikes 37.5 x don't want to pay like 1895 like on bonanza that's insane x


----------



## whimsic

blueeyeskelli said:


> I have called everywhere in the UK and nope!! no where has them not even in any size :cry::rain::rain: I will keep an eye out for you tho in 100 on ebay etc also!!  i need them in my life! i have never ever seen them until that pic i cant believe it !!



What's your size? I'll keep Ana eye out for you as well :cry: are you looking for 120?


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> yup



Hey girl, the pics you posted in the new 2013 thread! is that the Pigalle plato 100mm? and whats the colour called?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

whimsic said:
			
		

> What's your size? I'll keep Ana eye out for you as well :cry: are you looking for 120?



Aww thank you yes looking for the 120 so a 37 ideally or a 37.5 at push as my tts is 38 x x x


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


> Hey girl, the pics you posted in the new 2013 thread! is that the Pigalle plato 100mm? and whats the colour called?



hey i had to remove them bc they were from an SA and I am waiting to here if I can post them on the forum.  Idk what the color is called.  I can ask though  but yes it is the pigalle plato I assume 120mm

eta: the color is rose paris


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> hey i had to remove them bc they were from an SA and I am waiting to here if I can post them on the forum.  Idk what the color is called.  I can ask though



Oh man really! I think I already posted a pic of this colour before actually as it was posted on IG for all to see but I think that was the regular Pigalle 120 will re-post that pic there!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
Here are pics of the Lame Daffodil.  My 1st Daffs!! 

They turn gold in certain lighting. Love these so much!

















I will try to get more mod pics later.


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


> Oh man really! I think I already posted a pic of this colour before actually as it was posted on IG for all to see but I think that was the regular Pigalle 120 will re-post that pic there!



thanks hon! please post it!


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Hi ladies !!

Anyone know of an SA Neiman Marcus or Bergdorf Goodman that can help me find daf booty 160 or lady daf 160


----------



## 318Platinum

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Here are pics of the Lame Daffodil.  My 1st Daffs!!
> 
> They turn gold in certain lighting. Love these so much!
> 
> I will try to get more mod pics later.



Congrats on them! They are gorg! The only shoe I wanted for FW11, but they had a price mixup on E-Comm which turned me off of them.  They look great on you! ;-D


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here are pics of the Lame Daffodil.  My 1st Daffs!!
> 
> They turn gold in certain lighting. Love these so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get more mod pics later.



They look fabulous on you!  they looked awful on me lol


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> hey i had to remove them bc they were from an SA and I am waiting to here if I can post them on the forum.  Idk what the color is called.  I can ask though  but yes it is the pigalle plato I assume 120mm
> 
> eta: the color is rose paris



Those Tri-colour LP slings are   clearly I have a weakness for LPs


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> They look fabulous on you!  they looked awful on me lol



Thanks girl!   I thought you were a Daff girl?? I bet they looked better than you think.


----------



## dbeth

318Platinum said:


> Congrats on them! They are gorg! The only shoe I wanted for FW11, but they had a price mixup on E-Comm which turned me off of them.  They look great on you! ;-D



Thanks Platinum!   They aren't FW 2012?? If not, oops sorry---I shouldn't have posted them here.

Did you try NM?? I know some of the stores got them in but I think most are sold out. But with our big feet, usually there is one left.


----------



## 4Elegance

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Here are pics of the Lame Daffodil.  My 1st Daffs!!
> 
> They turn gold in certain lighting. Love these so much!
> 
> I will try to get more mod pics later.



Love these on you and great legs


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Here are pics of the Lame Daffodil.  My 1st Daffs!!
> 
> They turn gold in certain lighting. Love these so much!
> 
> I will try to get more mod pics later.



I'm trying to focus on the daf but your calf is amazing! Damn I need to workout lol


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Here are pics of the Lame Daffodil.  My 1st Daffs!!
> 
> They turn gold in certain lighting. Love these so much!
> 
> I will try to get more mod pics later.



 your legs are killer!! LOVE these Daffs!!! (I have the same print in the piggy 100s, and I just move my ankle around to watch them sparkle.)


----------



## mrl1005

So...all the spikes coming out in spring. Being good is going to be very, very hard.


----------



## 318Platinum

dbeth said:


> Thanks Platinum!   They aren't FW 2012?? If not, oops sorry---I shouldn't have posted them here.
> 
> Did you try NM?? I know some of the stores got them in but I think most are sold out. But with our big feet, usually there is one left.



LOL, i'm such a goof, yes, they are FW12!  I'm sorry for the confusion. They had them on E-Comm for 1395, which I thought it was 1075. I told myself that I'm not buying another Daff at almost 15, so I passed, but I still thought it was 1075. A couple weeks later, the price was changed to 1075, and my size was sold. i took it as a sign that I didn't need it, I guess.


----------



## Alexis Kay Lee

I love the new Decollete!


----------



## sophinette007

Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
:welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much! 
Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).


----------



## blueeyeskelli

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).




Ooooh i love them on you!!!! Most defo worth breaking the ban for!!


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).



Love these and the Donue Congrats


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Thanks girl!   I thought you were a Daff girl?? I bet they looked better than you think.



I loooove Daffs but this fabric just looked awful against my skin tone


----------



## CloudyDayz198

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).





Those are absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! I usually not a fan of Daff's on me but I LOVE the maillot and donue's. These look so great on you!!! Congrats on the purchase and the break of the ban couldn't have been on a better pair!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Amen. These aren't very... Err... Tasteful.






			
				laleeza said:
			
		

> Totally agree. The silhouette is amazing, but the mixed media just puts it OTT. He needs to temper his flair for the dramatic with a bit of sophistication and simplicity. He does it well when he does it!






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> But...I def want these ones your describing. (And those I would prob purchase). When I was at Coco Pari with a horrid SA, she said their clientele like the "crazy stuff" when I was asking if they had a more classic pump with enough of a pop to be wearable on different occasions. The shoe you described would be just that...a little "simple" but enough of a "oh, look I have sex appeal" type of bootie/pump/small investment on your foot.



Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).



these look fabulous on you!


----------



## texas87

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1914660


 
OO those are much better than the Aeronotoc. I think the touch of lace is great and the shoe isnt being overwhelmed by random fabrics and prints.


----------



## GrRoxy

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).



They look great on! Soo sexy  Congrats! 




LamborghiniGirl said:


> Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1914660



This version looks much better


----------



## Nadin22

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).



Congrats on your pregnancy and your new CLs! They are very beautiful.


----------



## heychar

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1914660


----------



## bobobob

womensweardaily.tumblr


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:


> womensweardaily.tumblr


 
It's a voo doo shoe! :weird:  I think it's the face/mask that makes me want to pass on this pair.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!



Love these &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> womensweardaily.tumblr





LamborghiniGirl said:


> Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1914660



I actually love the Mask, but I hate the rest of the "Shoe"! This will no doubt be in the 1500s and up!

@*LG*, I wish he would have done black pony hair on the heel, instead of that thick sheep wool or whatever it is.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> I actually love the Mask, but I hate the rest of the "Shoe"! This will no doubt be in the 1500s and up!
> 
> @*LG*, I wish he would have done black pony hair on the heel, instead of that thick sheep wool or whatever it is.



i agree, pony hair would have been even better. but i am not complaining! whatever that material is on the heel doesn't seem *too* poufy lol. i'm going to try to try on the silhouette in another color before pursuing ordering them though. we shall see


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i agree, pony hair would have been even better. but i am not complaining! whatever that material is on the heel doesn't seem *too* poufy lol. i'm going to try to try on the silhouette in another color before pursuing ordering them though. we shall see



I saw the material on the Maggie, which made me not like the Maggie. It's just not a personal preference of mine, but it may work for you. At 2395 or 2495, I hope you are in love and head over heels with it is all i'm saying. Make sure you post Mods! I have to admit, I do live the silhouette of them. Sexy!  Can't wait to see.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> I saw the material on the Maggie, which made me not like the Maggie. It's just not a personal preference of mine, but it may work for you. At 2395 or 2495, I hope you are in love and head over heels with it is all i'm saying. Make sure you post Mods! I have to admit, I do live the silhouette of them. Sexy!  Can't wait to see.



yes i saw it on the maggies too, but maybe since this one is restricted just to the heel? i promise to post pics if i ever get to see it in person. does anyone know if the department stores purchased this color? Saks, Neimans, Bergdorfs?


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1914660



I love it! But I love every cw I've seen so far. I'm easy I guess :giggles:


----------



## dbeth

rock_girl said:


> It's a voo doo shoe! :weird:  I think it's the face/mask that makes me want to pass on this pair.



Lmao!!  I was taking a drink of my bottled water and about spit it out when I read this!!! 

Well I guess if someone is into witchcraft these would be the perfect shoe to wear. 



4Elegance said:


> Love these on you and great legs



Thanks doll! 



Christchrist said:


> I'm trying to focus on the daf but your calf is amazing! Damn I need to workout lol



Thanks CC! Well, genetics were very kind to me in the leg department, but I do bootcamp classes about 3-4 times a week.



mrl1005 said:


> your legs are killer!! LOVE these Daffs!!! (I have the same print in the piggy 100s, and I just move my ankle around to watch them sparkle.)



Thanks mrl!! I know, the print is really amazing and it's one that needs to be seen in person!



mrl1005 said:


> So...all the spikes coming out in spring. Being good is going to be very, very hard.



I agree.  I think I'm going to have to cool it now so I can get some spikes. 



318Platinum said:


> LOL, i'm such a goof, yes, they are FW12!  I'm sorry for the confusion. They had them on E-Comm for 1395, which I thought it was 1075. I told myself that I'm not buying another Daff at almost 15, so I passed, but I still thought it was 1075. A couple weeks later, the price was changed to 1075, and my size was sold. i took it as a sign that I didn't need it, I guess.



Oh man, that sucks.   So sorry that happened. You could of had them if they didn't mess up the price----You know they will pop up sometime on Ebay though!



sophinette007 said:


> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).



Hi Sophinette!!! Glad you popped in! Congrats on your  purchase---they look great on you!


----------



## rock_girl

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> i agree, pony hair would have been even better. but i am not complaining! whatever that material is on the heel doesn't seem *too* poufy lol. i'm going to try to try on the silhouette in another color before pursuing ordering them though. we shall see



Please post pics.


----------



## rock_girl

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).



Congrats on the new CLs and your impending bundle of joy!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> womensweardaily.tumblr


yuck!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Yay!!!!!! This one is much better!!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:
			
		

> womensweardaily.tumblr



Okay...I know we all talk to our babies, but I don't need my CLs to have a face. Too weird.


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> Lmao!!  I was taking a drink of my bottled water and about spit it out when I read this!!!
> 
> Well I guess if someone is into witchcraft these would be the perfect shoe to wear.
> 
> Thanks doll!
> 
> Thanks CC! Well, genetics were very kind to me in the leg department, but I do bootcamp classes about 3-4 times a week.
> 
> Thanks mrl!! I know, the print is really amazing and it's one that needs to be seen in person!
> 
> I agree.  I think I'm going to have to cool it now so I can get some spikes.
> 
> Oh man, that sucks.   So sorry that happened. You could of had them if they didn't mess up the price----You know they will pop up sometime on Ebay though!
> 
> Hi Sophinette!!! Glad you popped in! Congrats on your  purchase---they look great on you!



Agreed!!! I have this print in the piggy 100s, and when they came in from Pam Jenkins I was more than ecstatic (and I wish I jumped on them sooner on the Daffs when they were on the CL website)


----------



## RedBottomLover

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Ladies and gents! I haven't been around for a long time since I am preggo and for this reason keep tying to limit my louboutin shopping fever lol
> :welcome2: to the new members! Congrats for the new gorgeous pairs of louboutin!
> Anyways, I haven' been an ...I broke my ban for the MAILLOT in black suede. Not the best pick for a preggo but I had to have them ! I won't wear them  soon but that don't bother me since I love them very much!
> Sorry for the light of my photos which isn't very good and my leggings but since there isn't much modelling pics yet I thought it may be helpful for those who were wondering about this style and wanted to see some more.  I took my TTS and the color is a rich deep  black suede (if you see light spots it is the flash because they are perfect in IRL).


*sophi* congrats on the amazing purchase as well as the baby to come! Those shoes look like they were made for you.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Look ladies!! Just saw this on instagram. It's like he read my mind!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1914660




ask and you shall receive!


----------



## gfairenoughh

I found all of these on instagram! Looks like spring to me!


----------



## Felicious

Found this picture on instagram

Pigalle Plato 120 nappa/spikes in Black/Silver




The Copenhagen boutique told me they should be available sometime between january and april - Can't wait!


----------



## GrRoxy

gfairenoughh said:


> I found all of these on instagram! Looks like spring to me!



Third one- niiice! Im lookig forward to his spring collecton


----------



## Louboufan

gfairenoughh said:


> I found all of these on instagram! Looks like spring to me!



Love them all especially the first.


----------



## dc419

This is available at Houston Saks.
I took some pics of it yesterday.  The girl in front of me got them signed at the signing.  If you want them, I can call my SA and ask him if your size is available.



Felicious said:


> Found this picture on instagram
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 nappa/spikes in Black/Silver
> 
> View attachment 1917348
> 
> 
> The Copenhagen boutique told me they should be available sometime between january and april - Can't wait!


----------



## PetitColibri

gfairenoughh said:


> I found all of these on instagram! Looks like spring to me!



I love the first one ! thanks for posting


----------



## gfairenoughh

I adore these white daffodiles!


----------



## Felicious

dc419 said:


> This is available at Houston Saks.
> I took some pics of it yesterday.  The girl in front of me got them signed at the signing.  If you want them, I can call my SA and ask him if your size is available.



Oh - cheats! But Im just gonna wait till they hit Denmark, then I'll save taxes and shipping - and by january I have the money for them  Someone keeps emtying my account!  Thanks for the offer tho


----------



## AEGIS

that skin is AMAZING!! cl python...the man is a genius


----------



## BoriquaNina

Me too!!! They've officially been added to my list. 
I also love the leopard textile Daffs *Aegis* posted on the Spring 2013 thread!!


gfairenoughh said:


> I adore these white daffodiles!


----------



## heychar

IG pics


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

dc419 said:


> This is available at Houston Saks.
> I took some pics of it yesterday.  The girl in front of me got them signed at the signing.  If you want them, I can call my SA and ask him if your size is available.



Do you know around how much thy were? Thanks!


----------



## aalinkaa

Ladies, are these Filo 100 or 120? Who ordered it? Did NM?


----------



## carlinha

whimsic said:


> They were released last Fall and I looked in at least 5 different cities for them in 100 :cry::cry::cry::sob:





NANI1972 said:


> I don't think it's Carlinha, according to that pic the user is in the UK, you can see the cell phone provider. I think it's member here tho that actually goes by the same ID if not similar.





blueeyeskelli said:


> Thank you the girl who pic it was on instagram said she got them there too!! I can't believe I didn't know they were released!! I need to call around the whole of the UK tomorrow
> 
> Thank you x



hi ladies!  

yep that's me/my pic :shame:

i am pretty sure that the australia boutique carried the 100, and london boutiques as well... i am not sure if the US boutiques did?

horatio had the 120, and maybe beverly hills or SCP as well

good luck!!!  they are super amazing and sexy!  the newer pigalle 120 is more comfortable than the older versions as well!  i think he made the toebox a wee bit wider so it is more forgiving


----------



## carlinha

*ladies, the past FW12 collection was largely a bust for me... only a few styles that were exciting or must-have... most were too much/out there  ... 

BUT i have to admit that so far from the pics i've seen of SS13, i'm getting excited with Louboutins again!!!  seems promising... ruh roh could be bad for me!!! *


----------



## GrRoxy

carlinha said:


> *ladies, the past FW12 collection was largely a bust for me... only a few styles that were exciting or must-have... most were too much/out there  ...
> 
> BUT i have to admit that so far from the pics i've seen of SS13, i'm getting excited with Louboutins again!!!  seems promising... ruh roh could be bad for me!!! *



Im hoping for better styles SS13 too! Nice to see you on this part of forum Carla!  Loving your instagram *.*


----------



## Christchrist

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Ladies, are these Filo 100 or 120? Who ordered it? Did NM?



That is a cobra filo 120 and the are at Stanley korshak or something


----------



## aalinkaa

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That is a cobra filo 120 and the are at Stanley korshak or something



Oh I loooove these! But 120 is too high for me! Did he make any other styles from this cobra in 100?


----------



## fashionista224

Okay so I've wanted a pair for years and I'm finally going to splurge and get some!  Only problem is there aren't any boutiques near where I go to school and so I can't try them on.  I know I can exchange them if they don't fit, so I'd like to get it right the first time.  I'm sure lots of people have asked questions like this before, but I tried looking through all of the posts and it was getting pretty tedious.  I can't decide whether I want the black patent leather pigalle or the love me.  The pigalle is cheaper and I'm not sure how the love me would look with my long toes... plus the bow is a little girly which is adorable... but I also want sexy! So if you want to post pictures of you in either shoe, it would be a ton of help for me deciding.  It's really hard to tell from the website how good they look on.

So my questions are basically about sizing.  I'm normally a 7.5 in like steve maddens and whatever other standard shoe brands.  Should I really buy a full size up from that in louboutins?  For sizing suggestions on the website for both of the shoes I was looking at says that they run big and to go half a size smaller than usual but I've heard the pigalle 120 runs at least half a size small.  Also, is the 120 super hard to walk in?  It seems so much prettier than the 100, but that effect is kind of lost if i'm going to be hobbling around like a loser lol.  

Sorry this is so long, I just want to make sure I get the perfect pair.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

I'm soooo looking forward too all these newbies although my bank balance will not I'm meant to be saving for travelling I know I will not be going no where next year lol 

When are these out??? Found on IG


----------



## Christchrist

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Oh I loooove these! But 120 is too high for me! Did he make any other styles from this cobra in 100?



I don't know. I want them. The pitch is only 100. You'd be fine


----------



## Louboufan

carlinha said:


> *ladies, the past FW12 collection was largely a bust for me... only a few styles that were exciting or must-have... most were too much/out there  ...
> 
> BUT i have to admit that so far from the pics i've seen of SS13, i'm getting excited with Louboutins again!!!  seems promising... ruh roh could be bad for me!!! *



Totally agree!


----------



## kham

fashionista224 said:


> Okay so I've wanted a pair for years and I'm finally going to splurge and get some!  Only problem is there aren't any boutiques near where I go to school and so I can't try them on.  I know I can exchange them if they don't fit, so I'd like to get it right the first time.  I'm sure lots of people have asked questions like this before, but I tried looking through all of the posts and it was getting pretty tedious.  I can't decide whether I want the black patent leather pigalle or the love me.  The pigalle is cheaper and I'm not sure how the love me would look with my long toes... plus the bow is a little girly which is adorable... but I also want sexy! So if you want to post pictures of you in either shoe, it would be a ton of help for me deciding.  It's really hard to tell from the website how good they look on.
> 
> So my questions are basically about sizing.  I'm normally a 7.5 in like steve maddens and whatever other standard shoe brands.  Should I really buy a full size up from that in louboutins?  For sizing suggestions on the website for both of the shoes I was looking at says that they run big and to go half a size smaller than usual but I've heard the pigalle 120 runs at least half a size small.  Also, is the 120 super hard to walk in?  It seems so much prettier than the 100, but that effect is kind of lost if i'm going to be hobbling around like a loser lol.
> 
> Sorry this is so long, I just want to make sure I get the perfect pair.



Pigalle 120 runs big. You can go a 1/2 to a full size down. I would say a 6.5 or 7 for you. They will stretch! Walking in them can take some practice but they are super sexy. The 100's, I would say are TTS.

You can also find more sizing advice here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html

Hope this helps! and welcome to the Addiction!


----------



## JessieG

Omg...just saw these in new spring line thread (but too scared to ask the question b/c no chatting allowed)...anyone know what they're called?? Or when they are going to be released??


----------



## dbeth

aalinkaa said:


> Ladies, are these Filo 100 or 120? Who ordered it? Did NM?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917962



I tried these on at the SCP boutique in Costa Mesa, Ca.  They are GORGY!!!! 



JessieG said:


> Omg...just saw these in new spring line thread (but too scared to ask the question b/c no chatting allowed)...anyone know what they're called?? Or when they are going to be released??



These are interesting......hmmm.....


----------



## aalinkaa

dbeth said:


> I tried these on at the SCP boutique in Costa Mesa, Ca.  They are GORGY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are interesting......hmmm.....



Oh really? How much are they? 1,200? Did they have anything else in the leather?


----------



## aalinkaa

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Oh really? How much are they? 1,200? Did they have anything else in the leather?



I mean 'in this leather'


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hey ladies 

i see the new rose/coral colour pigalles are on uk website but only available in 100 do you know if anywhere is stocking the 120?? perferably in uk ie selfridges or harvey nicks?

xx


----------



## dbeth

aalinkaa said:


> Oh really? How much are they? 1,200? Did they have anything else in the leather?



I don't remember how much they were, but they sure are gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

aalinkaa said:


> I mean 'in this leather'



It's Cobra skin, not leather.  That was the only style I saw. I wish it came in Banane!


----------



## aalinkaa

dbeth said:


> It's Cobra skin, not leather.  That was the only style I saw. I wish it came in Banane!



Thank you!


----------



## fashionista224

kham said:


> Pigalle 120 runs big. You can go a 1/2 to a full size down. I would say a 6.5 or 7 for you. They will stretch! Walking in them can take some practice but they are super sexy. The 100's, I would say are TTS.
> 
> You can also find more sizing advice here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html
> 
> Hope this helps! and welcome to the Addiction!



Thanks so much!  I didn't even know about the sizing page so sorry about that, I just googled louboutin sizing and got this site.  Also this might be a stupid question, but what's "TTS"? lol.  And I'm DEFINITELY planning on getting addicted


----------



## danadoo

fashionista224 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much!  I didn't even know about the sizing page so sorry about that, I just googled louboutin sizing and got this site.  Also this might be a stupid question, but what's "TTS"? lol.  And I'm DEFINITELY planning on getting addicted



TTS= true to size


----------



## kham

fashionista224 said:


> Thanks so much!  I didn't even know about the sizing page so sorry about that, I just googled louboutin sizing and got this site.  Also this might be a stupid question, but what's "TTS"? lol.  And I'm DEFINITELY planning on getting addicted



TTS-True To Size


----------



## gfairenoughh

H


----------



## VernisLUV

^^^ OMG! It's pretty!!!! I hope this glitter will come in other styles!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

VernisLUV said:


> ^^^ OMG! It's pretty!!!! I hope this glitter will come in other styles!!!



just so there's no confusion, it's not glitter, i believe it's multicoloured strass


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> H



Wowzers :sunnies


----------



## GrRoxy

gfairenoughh said:


> H



Niiice! If it come in mid-heels I want


----------



## gfairenoughh

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Niiice! If it come in mid-heels I want



I like them too. Reminds me of a candy dream


----------



## Nolia

gfairenoughh said:


> H



ehhhhh


----------



## jamidee

gfairenoughh said:


> H


This is so bad... it looks like an art "attempt" by one of those awful texan art studios. What is happening to my beloved LOUBOUTIN!?!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> ehhhhh


 .... I'm thinking  reminds me of awful fishtank rocks.


----------



## AEGIS

gfairenoughh said:


> H




looks like rainbow brite farts


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> looks like rainbow brite farts



:lolots:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> looks like rainbow brite farts


More like- sharts. Farts usually don't have any substance...


----------



## NANI1972

:lolots:





jamidee said:


> More like- sharts. Farts usually don't have any substance...


----------



## rock_girl

jamidee said:


> More like- sharts. Farts usually don't have any substance...


 
I DIE!!!   

P.S.  You owe me a new keyboard...I just spit tea all over mine!!!


----------



## jamidee

rock_girl said:


> I DIE!!!
> 
> P.S.  You owe me a new keyboard...I just spit tea all over mine!!!


 love that emoji! LMAO! 

I'll mail it straight away!!

Bee tee dubs, I heard I need to meet you soon as well!


----------



## rock_girl

jamidee said:


> love that emoji! LMAO!
> 
> I'll mail it straight away!!
> 
> Bee tee dubs, I heard I need to meet you soon as well!


 
I have been looking for a reason to bust out the emoji...thanks for the opportunity!    You can mail it to he!! cuz that's what my job feels like right now... 

Yes...it seems we share a friend or two.  Was bummed you couldn't make it, but then I didn't end up going...so....  *Next time fo' sho'!  *


----------



## sofaa

Some Instagram pics:


----------



## blueeyeskelli

sofaa said:


> Some Instagram pics:



Oooh do you know when these are out? I want the tri colour plato but in the lady peep sling back


----------



## rock_girl

sofaa said:
			
		

> Some Instagram pics:



Not feeling any of this!  :-[  I wish he'd put some of this creativity into styles I like and would wear...sigh!


----------



## Nolia

sofaa said:


> Some Instagram pics:



Not loving any of these... MAYBE like the paisley looking highness.  But I wouldn't buy it on sale even. =) Have yet to be impressed this year, Msr. L!


----------



## heychar

sofaa said:


> Some Instagram pics:



I need the pink spike piggies in my life!


----------



## jamidee

sofaa said:


> Some Instagram pics:


Oh the new pigalle spikes are plato! I really hate that pink color ... meh.  reminds me of melted crayola crayons.


----------



## jamidee

rock_girl said:


> Not feeling any of this!  :-[  I wish he'd put some of this creativity into styles I like and would wear...sigh!





Nolia said:


> Not loving any of these... MAYBE like the paisley looking highness.  But I wouldn't buy it on sale even. =) Have yet to be impressed this year, Msr. L!


 ITA! I miss his older styles... when things were all neon and wild. I want some beauty... not just funk.


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> ITA! I miss his older styles... when things were all neon and wild. I want some beauty... not just funk.


 
I agree with all of you ladies, bring back the old stuff :cry:


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> .... I'm thinking  reminds me of awful fishtank rocks.


 
I was so scared to post that I thought they were horrible since everyone after had commented on how great they were. What is up with all of this junk he's making


----------



## jamidee

texas87 said:


> I was so scared to post that I thought they were horrible since everyone after had commented on how great they were. What is up with all of this junk he's making


:giggles: don't be ashamed of what you think! Those shoes are rank. I would seriously put them in my fish tank for the fishies.. never wear them on my feet.


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> :giggles: don't be ashamed of what you think! Those shoes are rank. I would seriously put them in my fish tank for the fishies.. never wear them on my feet.


 
Yeah they look like weird fish eyeballs/fish tank rocks like you had said. Its like he took a shoe, put some glue on it and rolled it in a bunch of random beads like a five year old would do in a school art project.


----------



## jamidee

texas87 said:


> Yeah they look like weird fish eyeballs/fish tank rocks like you had said. Its like he took a shoe, put some glue on it and rolled it in a bunch of random beads like a five year old would do in a school art project.


They are definitely eye catching, but in a ... wtf are you wearing and why would you pay that much for it... kind of way. But to each his own. I just want wearable shoes at this point not just conversation pieces. That's what furniture is for... not my shoes.


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> They are definitely eye catching, but in a ... wtf are you wearing and why would you pay that much for it... kind of way. But to each his own. I just want wearable shoes at this point not just conversation pieces. That's what furniture is for... not my shoes.


 
Yeah if I saw someone on the street wear them, I'd probably laugh. But I agree, to each his own. I just want him to bring back the older stuff or at least shift his style back to more classy yet sexy wearable stuff.


----------



## mrl1005

texas87 said:
			
		

> Yeah if I saw someone on the street wear them, I'd probably laugh. But I agree, to each his own. I just want him to bring back the older stuff or at least shift his style back to more classy yet sexy wearable stuff.



I agree Tex! I'm just hoping some of these have the "look better in person"....but, I'm thinking this may not be the case. Or...maybe at least a few styles will grow on me. (Positive thinking)


----------



## AEGIS

the spiked bootie is hotness


----------



## PetitColibri

aegis said:


> the spiked bootie is hotness



ita !


----------



## gfairenoughh

Resort?


----------



## rock_girl

texas87 said:


> Yeah if I saw someone on the street wear them, I'd probably laugh. But I agree, to each his own. I just want him to bring back the older stuff or at least shift his style back to more classy yet sexy wearable stuff.


 


jamidee said:


> They are definitely eye catching, but in a ... wtf are you wearing and why would you pay that much for it... kind of way. But to each his own. I just want wearable shoes at this point not just conversation pieces. That's what furniture is for... not my shoes.


 
I would see them and think...poor girl paid for some really bad DIY strass or fakes.  

But then I see Niki Minaj and think there is probably more of an audience than I assume.  

Maybe I'm just old...


----------



## rock_girl

gfairenoughh said:


> Resort?


 
In the top photo... is that cork and gold leafing?!?  Now that could be really pretty, if it were in a non-daff style.


----------



## texas87

rock_girl said:


> I would see them and think...poor girl paid for some really bad DIY strass or fakes.
> 
> But then I see Niki Minaj and think there is probably more of an audience than I assume.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old...



haha yeah I have the same feeling..maybe I'm just old lol


----------



## rock_girl

texas87 said:
			
		

> haha yeah I have the same feeling..maybe I'm just old lol



We'll be old together then! :-P  

If I was computer literate I would find/insert an emoticon of old smileys right here >>>>>


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> I need the pink spike piggies in my life!



If you love them you should get them.


----------



## 4Elegance

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the spiked bootie is hotness



Yes this one will be mine


----------



## fumi

heychar said:


> I need the pink spike piggies in my life!



I love those too! But I already have the Pigalle Plato in pink without spikes, so it might be too similar...


----------



## AEGIS

gfairenoughh said:


> Resort?




uhm...that last shoe has been made before right? am i trippin'? like circa 2008/09?


----------



## chilecorona

I really liked the paisley print, but not in that style. BTW Some of his styles leave me thinking WTF? Like Snorkling. To each his own I guess. I'm still looking out for the black Police. I should've picked them up at NM when I had the chance!!!


----------



## rock_girl

AEGIS said:
			
		

> uhm...that last shoe has been made before right? am i trippin'? like circa 2008/09?



Hmmm... It looks a bit like the multi glitter NP


----------



## gfairenoughh

Found these on instagram


----------



## carlinha

x


----------



## carlinha

Nolia said:


> ehhhhh





jamidee said:


> .... I'm thinking  reminds me of awful fishtank rocks.





AEGIS said:


> looks like rainbow brite farts





texas87 said:


> I was so scared to post that I thought they were horrible since everyone after had commented on how great they were. What is up with all of this junk he's making





mrl1005 said:


> I agree Tex! I'm just hoping some of these have the "look better in person"....but, I'm thinking this may not be the case. Or...maybe at least a few styles will grow on me. (Positive thinking)





rock_girl said:


> I would see them and think...poor girl paid for some really bad DIY strass or fakes.
> 
> But then I see Niki Minaj and think there is probably more of an audience than I assume.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old...



I'm sorry you ladies feel this way about the new candy strass... They actually remind me very much of one of his first strass shoes (2007/8?) - the rainbow strass... Albeit on a "tamer" design (so private) but that was multicolor strass as well, and in my opinion, quite beautiful and versatile... Goes with anything and everything really because all colors are represented...

Also keep in mind this sneak pic you're seeing may not be the best representation of the shoe. I've definitely learned my lesson when I've pre-judged a shoe based on initial pics alone... I would declare total hate for a style (daffodile comes to mind) and then I eat my own words when I fall in love with it after I try it on, so now I wait till I see more pics, and even better when I can try them on IRL and see them on my foot 

Here's the rainbow strass so private (left most shoe) for those who haven't seen it before:






and on the right:


----------



## gfairenoughh

carlinha said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you ladies feel this way about the new candy strass... They actually remind me very much of one of his first strass shoes (2007/8?) - the rainbow strass... Albeit on a "tamer" design (so private) but that was multicolor strass as well, and in my opinion, quite beautiful and versatile... Goes with anything and everything really because all colors are represented...
> 
> Also keep in mind this sneak pic you're seeing may not be the best representation of the shoe. I've definitely learned my lesson when I've pre-judged a shoe based on initial pics alone... I would declare total hate for a style (daffodile comes to mind) and then I eat my own words when I fall in love with it after I try it on, so now I wait till I see more pics, and even better when I can try them on IRL and see them on my foot
> 
> Here's the rainbow strass so private (left most shoe) for those who haven't seen it before:
> 
> and on the right:



I personally love the rainbow strass! Your shoes are magnificent!!


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> I'm sorry you ladies feel this way about the new candy strass... They actually remind me very much of one of his first strass shoes (2007/8?) - the rainbow strass... Albeit on a "tamer" design (so private) but that was multicolor strass as well, and in my opinion, quite beautiful and versatile... Goes with anything and everything really because all colors are represented...
> 
> Also keep in mind this sneak pic you're seeing may not be the best representation of the shoe. I've definitely learned my lesson when I've pre-judged a shoe based on initial pics alone... I would declare total hate for a style (daffodile comes to mind) and then I eat my own words when I fall in love with it after I try it on, so now I wait till I see more pics, and even better when I can try them on IRL and see them on my foot
> 
> Here's the rainbow strass so private (left most shoe) for those who haven't seen it before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the right:




I prefer the mosaic that he has or volcano strass which kind of has the same concept or his first batik for a multicolor shoe. Of course he make so many styles we can all love different ones

...then again I have recently found myself falling for styles I disliked 2 years ago. His shoes have a way of pulling you in years later.


----------



## carlinha

gfairenoughh said:


> I personally love the rainbow strass! Your shoes are magnificent!!



thank you *gfairenough*!



AEGIS said:


> I prefer the mosaic that he has or volcano strass which kind of has the same concept or his first batik for a multicolor shoe. Of course he make so many styles we can all love different ones
> 
> ...*then again I have recently found myself falling for styles I disliked 2 years ago. His shoes have a way of pulling you in years later.*



 this is definitely true *aegis*!  i am still searching high and low for those damn calypsos when i had them on my foot at the boutiques and passed on them!!! WHAT was i thinking??? :girlwhack:

and we are all definitely individual people who like different things, the world would be so boring otherwise!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

jamidee said:


> :giggles: don't be ashamed of what you think! Those shoes are rank. I would seriously put them in my fish tank for the fishies.. never wear them on my feet.



 I think they'd actually look nice in a fish tank! 


The only one I've liked so far is the Arabesque print (paisley print one) in VP style - the print is less obvious in real life and I thought it looked really glamourous


----------



## dhampir2005

texas87 said:


> Yeah they look like weird fish eyeballs/fish tank rocks like you had said. Its like he took a shoe, put some glue on it and rolled it in a bunch of random beads like a five year old would do in a school art project.





jamidee said:


> They are definitely eye catching, but in a ... wtf are you wearing and why would you pay that much for it... kind of way. But to each his own. I just want wearable shoes at this point not just conversation pieces. That's what furniture is for... not my shoes.



WHATEVER! Me and my drag queen self, we're gonna rock that sh*t... at South Beach Houston. The guy go-go dancers will be all over me!  

Okay for serious... If you cut my feet off and tried to put them into those they'd still run away.


----------



## dhampir2005

But see *C* yours are truly rainbow! These look like the weird drag queen/tropicana cousin of your so private. I just think the daff as a shoe is such a statement that adding a multicolor strass with some strangely large crystals is just not a good look.



carlinha said:


> I'm sorry you ladies feel this way about the new candy strass... They actually remind me very much of one of his first strass shoes (2007/8?) - the rainbow strass... Albeit on a "tamer" design (so private) but that was multicolor strass as well, and in my opinion, quite beautiful and versatile... Goes with anything and everything really because all colors are represented...
> 
> Also keep in mind this sneak pic you're seeing may not be the best representation of the shoe. I've definitely learned my lesson when I've pre-judged a shoe based on initial pics alone... I would declare total hate for a style (daffodile comes to mind) and then I eat my own words when I fall in love with it after I try it on, so now I wait till I see more pics, and even better when I can try them on IRL and see them on my foot
> 
> Here's the rainbow strass so private (left most shoe) for those who haven't seen it before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the right:


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> Found these on instagram



I need this shoe


----------



## blueeyeskelli

gfairenoughh said:


> Found these on instagram


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> thank you *gfairenough*!
> 
> 
> 
> this is definitely true *aegis*!  i am still searching high and low for those damn calypsos when i had them on my foot at the boutiques and passed on them!!! WHAT was i thinking??? :girlwhack:
> 
> and we are all definitely individual people who like different things, the world would be so boring otherwise!



sigh, calypsos...


----------



## MR14

Does anyone happen to know the name of the all black open toed bootie on page 209? I am loving this bootie!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Found these on instagram



Cameo rose spike?


----------



## Christchrist

carlinha said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you ladies feel this way about the new candy strass... They actually remind me very much of one of his first strass shoes (2007/8?) - the rainbow strass... Albeit on a "tamer" design (so private) but that was multicolor strass as well, and in my opinion, quite beautiful and versatile... Goes with anything and everything really because all colors are represented...
> 
> Also keep in mind this sneak pic you're seeing may not be the best representation of the shoe. I've definitely learned my lesson when I've pre-judged a shoe based on initial pics alone... I would declare total hate for a style (daffodile comes to mind) and then I eat my own words when I fall in love with it after I try it on, so now I wait till I see more pics, and even better when I can try them on IRL and see them on my foot
> 
> Here's the rainbow strass so private (left most shoe) for those who haven't seen it before:
> 
> and on the right:



I love your shoes! I'm drooling


----------



## Christchrist

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> WHATEVER! Me and my drag queen self, we're gonna rock that sh*t... at South Beach Houston. The guy go-go dancers will be all over me!
> 
> Okay for serious... If you cut my feet off and tried to put them into those they'd still run away.



Bahahaha


----------



## sophinette007

AEGIS said:


> I prefer the mosaic that he has or volcano strass which kind of has the same concept or his first batik for a multicolor shoe. Of course he make so many styles we can all love different ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...then again I have recently found myself falling for styles I disliked 2 years ago. His shoes have a way of pulling you in years later.








carlinha said:


> thank you *gfairenough*!
> 
> 
> 
> this is definitely true *aegis*! i am still searching high and low for those damn calypsos when i had them on my foot at the boutiques and passed on them!!! WHAT was i thinking??? :girlwhack:
> 
> and we are all definitely individual people who like different things, the world would be so boring otherwise!





Totally agree with you ladies!

 I still can't believe I passed on the Madame Butterfly Booties in black kid but I wasn't ready for them when they were released...

In my opinion this A/W 2013 will be a better collection than the current one that I find quite boring but again this is a matter of taste.  I believe amazing styles are still popping and will be. No offense here but I am a bit fed up reading again and again that only the past collection/styles were wonderful. That's right some of the olders collections were totally amazing (like the 2009 fall for example...) but not only... 

I think everybody have the right to express here his feeling about the styles and have a critical mind but  it should stay a constructive criticism because it is so easy to criticize. If there is no love anymore there is no love anymore but what's the point for those who still love? What about speaking about what we love in this futur collection...Personnally I am excited about the fact that some classic styles are back but in a "vintage" way like the Pigalle with curved heel , the Lady claude or whatever they will be called now are back, these vivid colors of Spring/summer are lovely! In general I not a fan of pink shoes but I find this fall will be the time for me to buy a pair of Pink piggies! I am on the fences about the new batik too and I'am very impatient to know about the news exotics of the fall...



:back2topic:


----------



## dbeth

sofaa said:


> Some Instagram pics:



Does anyone know if the last pic is the Damask Highness??


----------



## PetitColibri

sophinette007 said:


> Totally agree with you ladies!
> 
> I still can't believe I passed on the Madame Butterfly Booties in black kid but I wasn't ready for them when they were released...
> 
> In my opinion this A/W 2013 will be a better collection than the current one that I find quite boring but again this is a matter of taste.  I believe amazing styles are still popping and will be. No offense here but I am a bit fed up reading again and again that only the past collection/styles were wonderful. That's right some of the olders collections were totally amazing (like the 2009 fall for example...) but not only...
> 
> I think everybody have the right to express here his feeling about the styles and have a critical mind but  it should stay a constructive criticism because it is so easy to criticize. If there is no love anymore there is no love anymore but what's the point for those who still love? What about speaking about what we love in this futur collection...Personnally I am excited about the fact that some classic styles are back but in a "vintage" way like the Pigalle with curved heel , the Lady claude or whatever they will be called now are back, these vivid colors of Spring/summer are lovely! In general I not a fan of pink shoes but I find this fall will be the time for me to buy a pair of Pink piggies! I am on the fences about the new batik too and I'am very impatient to know about the news exotics of the fall...
> 
> 
> 
> :back2topic:



ITA


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> I'm sorry you ladies feel this way about the new candy strass... They actually remind me very much of one of his first strass shoes (2007/8?) - the rainbow strass... Albeit on a "tamer" design (so private) but that was multicolor strass as well, and in my opinion, quite beautiful and versatile... Goes with anything and everything really because all colors are represented...
> 
> Also keep in mind this sneak pic you're seeing may not be the best representation of the shoe. I've definitely learned my lesson when I've pre-judged a shoe based on initial pics alone... I would declare total hate for a style (daffodile comes to mind) and then I eat my own words when I fall in love with it after I try it on, so now I wait till I see more pics, and even better when I can try them on IRL and see them on my foot
> 
> Here's the rainbow strass so private (left most shoe) for those who haven't seen it before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the right:



love your pics ! always so amazing !
thanks for posting C


----------



## Nolia

It's definitely a matter of personal taste.  Even the early rainbow No Prives don't tickle my fancy.  Just not a colour scheme that I'm in love with.  But I think you just make everything look good, Carla! 



carlinha said:


> I'm sorry you ladies feel this way about the new candy strass... They actually remind me very much of one of his first strass shoes (2007/8?) - the rainbow strass... Albeit on a "tamer" design (so private) but that was multicolor strass as well, and in my opinion, quite beautiful and versatile... Goes with anything and everything really because all colors are represented...
> 
> Also keep in mind this sneak pic you're seeing may not be the best representation of the shoe. I've definitely learned my lesson when I've pre-judged a shoe based on initial pics alone... I would declare total hate for a style (daffodile comes to mind) and then I eat my own words when I fall in love with it after I try it on, so now I wait till I see more pics, and even better when I can try them on IRL and see them on my foot
> 
> Here's the rainbow strass so private (left most shoe) for those who haven't seen it before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the right:


----------



## gfairenoughh

instagram pic!!!


----------



## NANI1972

gfairenoughh said:


> instagram pic!!!



Ugh, more of the skittles strass?


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Ugh, more of the skittles strass?



Mmmm skittles. I haven't had those in a long time


----------



## dbeth

NANI1972 said:


> Ugh, more of the skittles strass?



Skittles strass


----------



## JessieG

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Found these on instagram



Me too...but I just bought the red and the black patent spikes. 
Do we know when they're in boutiques??


----------



## bobobob

wwd


----------



## bobobob

wwd


----------



## amd_tan

gfairenoughh said:


> instagram pic!!!



Thanks for posting. I kind of like the 'skittles' strass in Fifi


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> wwd



I want that fifi.   I'm gonna strass it. Wait it's already strassed. Woohoo


----------



## GrRoxy

bobobob said:


> wwd



The first pair- terrible. I was hoping that I might love one pair from spring collection but Im losing hope


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:


> wwd


 
The second shoe...Fifi with the netting and strass...that's right up my alley!  I love it and will definitely have to try it on.  

I also like the rollerball spikes in the pinkish color...would probably be my perfect nude!  From the photo, the spikes look like coated plastic...and some ladies have been saying that the color rubs off the spikes really easy.  Will probably try them on...


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> wwd



Omggggg! I love the clutch and the pink and white purse!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> wwd





that first one looks like a steve madden creation. for real.


----------



## wannaprada

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Found these on instagram



I need these!


----------



## chilecorona

gfairenoughh said:


> instagram pic!!!


I'm liking the teal & white acrylic! Very 70s vintage feel!!!


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> wwd





can you post these in the new style thread please? so we don't have to go through this thread looking for pics


----------



## PollyGal

Some lovely styles in the NAP Cruise lookbook


----------



## jamidee

a pic of the pink spike pigalle... I'm wondering if they are coming in pp spike and pigalle spike... there seems to be pics of both versions floating around


----------



## jamidee

Thinking these are runway:


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:


> Thinking these are runway:



I love white python but not on this shoe... So far its the best imo


----------



## gymangel812

GrRoxy said:


> I love white python but not on this shoe... So far its the best imo


this is exactly what i was going to say

i would never buy white python though lol a recipe for disaster with dirt and yellowing from sunlight.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Thinking these are runway:




*If anyone finds out they are doing a matte white or black python daffodile please let me know!! Those are my ultimate dreams!!!*


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *If anyone finds out they are doing a matte white or black python daffodile please let me know!! Those are my ultimate dreams!!!*


they did a black matte python daf two seasons ago.. loubiwhirl has them


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> they did a black matte python daf two seasons ago.. loubiwhirl has them



i am very well aware i missed them :rain: and they have never popped up on ebay in my size!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am very well aware i missed them :rain: and they have never popped up on ebay in my size!


Yea, they seem to be awfully rare... what size are you?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Yea, they seem to be awfully rare... what size are you?



36-- if you ever see some, please let me know, i'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> 36-- if you ever see some, please let me know, i'd really appreciate it!!


Will do!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hey ladies these are up at neinammarcus.com!!


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies these are up at neinammarcus.com!!



White Piggies


----------



## Felicious

Im totally in love with the white Piggies  But I'm not sure how wearable they are, what would you wear with them?


----------



## heychar

Felicious said:


> Im totally in love with the white Piggies  But I'm not sure how wearable they are, what would you wear with them?



 I'd wear anything!.. black, white great at xmas with red and burgundy also for summer with pink yellow, coral, orange, bright blue anything imo!  ..I need these shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Hey ladies these are up at neinammarcus.com!!



The white shall be mine. Muahhahah


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The white shall be mine. Muahhahah



I love the white too!!! But I can't walk in the pigalle! Hopefully the come in the Lady Peep


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Wow! I love the white and the Filo spikes!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I love the white too!!! But I can't walk in the pigalle! Hopefully the come in the Lady Peep



It's pretty hot. I'll suffer lol


----------



## Faraasha

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies these are up at neinammarcus.com!!



Hey All!

The fifi spikes are coming in *beige* as well 

Oh and there will be a *bianca* silver spike... Not sure what colors though...


----------



## heiress-ox

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> The fifi spikes are coming in *beige* as well
> 
> Oh and there will be a *bianca* silver spike... Not sure what colors though...




bianca silver spike...oh my


----------



## Nolia

Oh, I'm liking the white Piggies~


----------



## Faraasha

Pictures from instagram


----------



## GrRoxy

Faraasha said:


> Pictures from instagram
> 
> View attachment 1934099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934101



 Hmm... not pretty


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Pictures from instagram



Don't like any thank god!! My bank balance is smiling very big now


----------



## heychar

Thank fully I only like the White piggies!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Faraasha said:


> Pictures from instagram
> 
> View attachment 1934099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934101



Oooooh I like the glitter exagona!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

They are $1395 at NM for pre order.


----------



## stylin76

I heard there is going to be alot of different colors of the daffodils does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## gymangel812

GrRoxy said:


> Hmm... not pretty


my reaction exactly. he needs to stop being so "out there" with every single pair!


----------



## AEGIS

the one sandal is very Valentino esque


----------



## aalinkaa

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> my reaction exactly. he needs to stop being so "out there" with every single pair!



Agree!!! I want some more classy shoes!!(maybe with a twist)


----------



## nillacobain

Faraasha said:


> Pictures from instagram
> 
> View attachment 1934099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934101



Way too much going on here. I wish the "balota wedge" had a plain wedge, they would be a lot prettier.


----------



## caitle

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the one sandal is very Valentino esque



Yes, you're right. It's the only one I like in these pics.


----------



## chilecorona

nillacobain said:


> Way too much going on here. I wish the "balota wedge" had a plain wedge, they would be a lot prettier.


Waaaaay too much going on. I like some of the past "art" pieces, but these are just ugly because there is so much going on without a statment.  Hmm... it's for the best.  I'll just keep the hunt going for Police (black, 40.5 )


----------



## Louboufan

Faraasha said:


> Pictures from instagram
> 
> View attachment 1934099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934101



I like the Balota wedges.


----------



## heychar

Just when I thought I was safe they're bringing back Royal Blue 

Any one have news or Royal Blue Daffs coming back????


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> Just when I thought I was safe they're bringing back Royal Blue
> 
> Any one have news or Royal Blue Daffs coming back????



This is great news!!
Do you know if it will be in normal suede leather or python/watersnake perhaps?


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> This is great news!!
> Do you know if it will be in normal suede leather or python/watersnake perhaps?



They've got Royal Blue suede Highness on saks.com I don't know if the Royal Blue is coming in Daff I really hope so! I wanted to know myself!


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> They've got Royal Blue suede Highness on saks.com I don't know if the Royal Blue is coming in Daff I really hope so! I wanted to know myself!



I would get them in the Highness if I could do the 160! I hope they do it in the dafs, fingers crossed for you.
The royal blue highness reminds me of the ones GZ did this season. Or maybe last season.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

The royal blue highness is


----------



## evanescent

The style that I was really hanging out for was the Flo, which I thought was going to be a reincarnation of the Lady Claudes, my fave CL style, but somehow the heel seems off/unbalanced to me.. I still prefer the LCs and wish CL would just bring it back already


----------



## dbeth

blueeyeskelli said:


> The royal blue highness is


----------



## dbeth

Faraasha said:


> Pictures from instagram
> 
> View attachment 1934099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934101






A bit dissapointed, but kindof glad!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dbeth

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies these are up at neinammarcus.com!!




Hmmm.....would love to see the white piggies in person!

Thank for sharing!


----------



## Christchrist

On the site at Neiman. Love this color. Blue sapphire filo


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> On the site at Neiman. Love this color. Blue sapphire filo
> 
> View attachment 1936754



  Just as gorgeous as the Highness


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Just as gorgeous as the Highness



I must own this


----------



## gfairenoughh

LADIES!!!! The spring/summer tab is up on the CL website! 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/spring-summer.html


----------



## gfairenoughh

more


----------



## gfairenoughh

more!!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

I personally want the pink spikes!!!


----------



## heychar

Ok I need the blue Daffs thats a must!


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> I would get them in the Highness if I could do the 160! I hope they do it in the dafs, fingers crossed for you.
> The royal blue highness reminds me of the ones GZ did this season. Or maybe last season.



Im undecided on the Highness/Daffs now! I suppose i'll just have to wait and see what UK gets as they may not even get both!


----------



## gfairenoughh

heychar said:


> Ok I need the blue Daffs thats a must!



They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> They are beautiful!!!!



I really need to be banned come 2013 this is getting out of control we need a banned from CL purchases support thread


----------



## gfairenoughh

heychar said:


> I really need to be banned come 2013 this is getting out of control we need a banned from CL purchases support thread



I say the same thing!!! I have gotten so out of control! Its like an addiction! :girlwhack:


----------



## 4Elegance

Christchrist said:
			
		

> On the site at Neiman. Love this color. Blue sapphire filo



Yes I saw these yesterday and love them


----------



## nillacobain

Christchrist said:


> On the site at Neiman. Love this color. Blue sapphire filo
> 
> View attachment 1936754



Gorgeous!


----------



## PMGarza

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> more



The pigalle Plato black with pink platform and red heel is a mist for me!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Is it bad that I'm happy that there's a handful that are must haves for me, but I'm ecstatic I don't want them all?? Maybe I can be good come 2013 with my CL purchases....maybe!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Is it bad that I'm happy that there's a handful that are must haves for me, but I'm ecstatic I don't want them all?? Maybe I can be good come 2013 with my CL purchases....maybe!



Lol same here


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love the new wedges with pyramids!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> On the site at Neiman. Love this color. Blue sapphire filo



So pretty!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Hmmm the only one that im considering so far is multicolored flo.  Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## stylin76

I just ordered the royal blue highness, been waiting for this color for a long time.


----------



## stylin76

Omg they are all so beautiful


----------



## Nolia

Hasn't the nude glitter lady peeps been done?  Or was that just the sling?

Aaaaand... for the looks of it so far, I think I'm safe again for another season.


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Hasn't the nude glitter lady peeps been done?  Or was that just the sling?
> 
> Aaaaand... for the looks of it so far, I think I'm safe again for another season.



It was the multiglitter york version with gold specchio tip IIRC.


----------



## Nolia

nillacobain said:


> It was the multiglitter york version with gold specchio tip IIRC.



Hmm, because I remember trying on the nude multiglitter (not glitter york) LP sling... so I guess the closed back is new!?


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Hmm, because I remember trying on the nude multiglitter (not glitter york) LP sling... *so I guess the closed back is new!?*



I think so then. It seems it's all glitter, no specchio tip.


----------



## nillacobain

stylin76 said:


> I just ordered the royal blue highness, been waiting for this color for a long time.



CLs royal blue is TDF! I wish he could re-issue the original 2007 Rolando royal blue (called royal purple IIRC). It had purple undertones. Loved it.


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> The fifi spikes are coming in *beige* as well
> 
> Oh and there will be a *bianca* silver spike... Not sure what colors though...


Silver as in specchio?? or silver something. I'd love a silver spike, but not specchio as it's the devil...


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> Pictures from instagram
> 
> View attachment 1934099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934101


I need numbers 5 & 6... LIKE NOW.


----------



## jamidee

gfairenoughh said:


> Oooooh I like the glitter exagona!!!


Have you walked in exagona? they are the devil. Your foot slides out on the sides...


----------



## jamidee

gfairenoughh said:


> They are $1395 at NM for pre order.


hate the exposed stitching. I am obsessed with the black nappa version though, hopefully the stitching isn't exposed and a different color on that one.Thanks for the  heads up!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> the one sandal is very Valentino esque


which? the one towards the end?


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> Hasn't the nude glitter lady peeps been done?  Or was that just the sling?
> 
> Aaaaand... for the looks of it so far, I think I'm safe again for another season.


yeap, been there, done that, bought the shoe, sold it. 

though the color looks a bit more rose gold than reg gold?


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> yeap, been there, done that, bought the shoe, sold it.
> 
> though the color looks a bit more rose gold than reg gold?



Can I ask why you sold it? Was there any problems with it?


----------



## stylin76

nillacobain said:


> CLs royal blue is TDF! I wish he could re-issue the original 2007 Rolando royal blue (called royal purple IIRC). It had purple undertones. Loved it.


 

I know I have been waiting for that color forever ,It will be In my daff collection. As soon as I get them I will post ton of pic's


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> which? the one towards the end?




the wedge stud. Valentino has made several wedges in that style.


----------



## gfairenoughh

jamidee said:


> hate the exposed stitching. I am obsessed with the black nappa version though, hopefully the stitching isn't exposed and a different color on that one.Thanks for the  heads up!



I totally agree! The black is so much better!


----------



## carlinha

heychar said:


> Im undecided on the Highness/Daffs now! I suppose i'll just have to wait and see what UK gets as they may not even get both!



i say go for the daffs *heychar*


----------



## heychar

carlinha said:


> i say go for the daffs *heychar*



I think your right


----------



## PeepToe

jamidee said:


> Silver as in specchio?? or silver something. I'd love a silver spike, but not specchio as it's the devil...


Seriously. You look at it and it scratches off.


----------



## Christchrist

I'm kind of into these.  Hmmm


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nillacobain said:


> CLs royal blue is TDF! I wish he could re-issue the original 2007 Rolando royal blue (called royal purple IIRC). It had purple undertones. Loved it.



me too


----------



## nillacobain

PeepToe said:


> Seriously. You look at it and it scratches off.


----------



## nillacobain

melialuvs2shop said:


> me too


----------



## RedDuchess

Ey-Yi-Yi, he's getting rather Chooish with the patterns and designs...and I LUV it, do homeless shelters allow large shoe collections????as my pockets are going to be LOW!!!


----------



## Nadin22

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm kind of into these.  Hmmm



I absolutely agree, these boots are stunning!


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> Silver as in specchio?? or silver something. I'd love a silver spike, but not specchio as it's the devil...



I meant to say that the spikes are silver... The shoe is leather..


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> I'm kind of into these.  Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 1939227



I like these too! I saw a leopard version that had my name written all over it!!


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> I like these too! I saw a leopard version that had my name written all over it!!



Yes, I have wanted the leopard version ever since I saw a pic of them on here when the pics were newly rolling in. Someone needs to try them on and take pics!


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yes, I have wanted the leopard version ever since I saw a pic of them on here when the pics were newly rolling in. Someone needs to try them on and take pics!



I have been stalking the CL website for them!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I like these too! I saw a leopard version that had my name written all over it!!



Oooo that sounds fab


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> Can I ask why you sold it? Was there any problems with it?



I really found it rather dull- this new one might be better, though? It looks like a prettier rose colored gold. The gold/nude glitter LP I had (also had in ronron) was really light...so light it really was light light light beige. I just really didn't find it captivating. But, no, no problems


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> I really found it rather dull- this new one might be better, though? It looks like a prettier rose colored gold. The gold/nude glitter LP I had (also had in ronron) was really light...so light it really was light light light beige. I just really didn't find it captivating. But, no, no problems



Thank you! I like them but i'm not sure about them as yet I need to see them irl


----------



## gfairenoughh

instagram pic!


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> instagram pic!



:weird: Has to be some sort of art project/event lol


----------



## jamidee

gfairenoughh said:


> instagram pic!


are those little faces a joke? or part of the display?


----------



## GrRoxy

gfairenoughh said:


> instagram pic!



Terrible


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> instagram pic!



Yuck


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> instagram pic!



I guess i'm all alone on this one, but I love them! I would never buy them, because they are way too open + the price will be ridic, but I actually love them! Editorial for sure!


----------



## Felicious

Was at the SS13 preview in Copenhagen today - I was surprised how many shoes I haven't seen in here yet. I tried to take photos but got stopped by the lady in change of the new shoes. As  they weren't out yet, I was not allowed to take photos, so you have to go by mental photos - hope it make sense. I did my best remembering what i saw, but only remember about half the shoes. There was a lot of bright colors, and I really liked the new styles!

No Limit style sneakers - orange tip with gold spikes/ yellow fur on the inner part/ multi colored 'candy' like strass on the outside, very big stones. Both for men and woman

Mens - Louis Pik Pik in White with silver spikes

Mens - Bruno style, grey tip, brown sides and orange neon edges

Woman Sneakers in black with colorful swirls and a black/with a portrait of Christian himself on the tip.

Fifi Spikes, silver spikes with black or nude nappa leather

Pigalle spikes 100, bright yellow, patent

Intern flat in denim and silver spikes

'just picks' without the angle strap, so just a pigalle with what i remember as black snakeskin details.

round toed style with net/mesh and i believe it was jet swarovski stones - so gorgeous!

Fifi with I believe a lower toe cleavage and a X crossing the toes.

Fifi with pieces on tips in geometrical shapes with mesh/net in between. The shoe was nude and some of the pieces where in bright colors

Fifi in a glimmery material with leopard spots - have seen this fabric before in pigalle i believe, but it matched my nailpolish perfectly 'Ciaté Jelwel' 

Pigalle-ish shoe with something that looked like a mickey mouse ear bow at the tip... I know that sounds weird.

Sandal with thin straps in nude, black and neon orange and a silver snakeskin heel, fifi like - very thin and elegant. Should come in gold too.

There where more sandals with pvc and leather mixed and a few open toe styles, but my brain have filtered those out - oh if only I could remember everything! But hope it gave an idea of the shoes.


----------



## bobobob

style.com


----------



## bobobob




----------



## fumi

Felicious said:


> Was at the SS13 preview in Copenhagen today - I was surprised how many shoes I haven't seen in here yet. I tried to take photos but got stopped by the lady in change of the new shoes. As  they weren't out yet, I was not allowed to take photos, so you have to go by mental photos - hope it make sense. I did my best remembering what i saw, but only remember about half the shoes. There was a lot of bright colors, and I really liked the new styles!
> 
> No Limit style sneakers - orange tip with gold spikes/ yellow fur on the inner part/ multi colored 'candy' like strass on the outside, very big stones. Both for men and woman
> 
> Mens - Louis Pik Pik in White with silver spikes
> 
> Mens - Bruno style, grey tip, brown sides and orange neon edges
> 
> Woman Sneakers in black with colorful swirls and a black/with a portrait of Christian himself on the tip.
> 
> Fifi Spikes, silver spikes with black or nude nappa leather
> 
> Pigalle spikes 100, bright yellow, patent
> 
> Intern flat in denim and silver spikes
> 
> 'just picks' without the angle strap, so just a pigalle with what i remember as black snakeskin details.
> 
> round toed style with net/mesh and i believe it was jet swarovski stones - so gorgeous!
> 
> Fifi with I believe a lower toe cleavage and a X crossing the toes.
> 
> Fifi with pieces on tips in geometrical shapes with mesh/net in between. The shoe was nude and some of the pieces where in bright colors
> 
> Fifi in a glimmery material with leopard spots - have seen this fabric before in pigalle i believe, but it matched my nailpolish perfectly 'Ciaté Jelwel'
> 
> Pigalle-ish shoe with something that looked like a mickey mouse ear bow at the tip... I know that sounds weird.
> 
> Sandal with thin straps in nude, black and neon orange and a silver snakeskin heel, fifi like - very thin and elegant. Should come in gold too.
> 
> There where more sandals with pvc and leather mixed and a few open toe styles, but my brain have filtered those out - oh if only I could remember everything! But hope it gave an idea of the shoes.



Thank you so much for your intel!  I'm curious as to whether there will be any new versions of the Un bout coming out?


----------



## laleeza

Oh dear. Those flats are heinous


----------



## PMGarza

Felicious said:
			
		

> Was at the SS13 preview in Copenhagen today - I was surprised how many shoes I haven't seen in here yet. I tried to take photos but got stopped by the lady in change of the new shoes. As  they weren't out yet, I was not allowed to take photos, so you have to go by mental photos - hope it make sense. I did my best remembering what i saw, but only remember about half the shoes. There was a lot of bright colors, and I really liked the new styles!
> 
> No Limit style sneakers - orange tip with gold spikes/ yellow fur on the inner part/ multi colored 'candy' like strass on the outside, very big stones. Both for men and woman
> 
> Mens - Louis Pik Pik in White with silver spikes
> 
> Mens - Bruno style, grey tip, brown sides and orange neon edges
> 
> Woman Sneakers in black with colorful swirls and a black/with a portrait of Christian himself on the tip.
> 
> Fifi Spikes, silver spikes with black or nude nappa leather
> 
> Pigalle spikes 100, bright yellow, patent
> 
> Intern flat in denim and silver spikes
> 
> 'just picks' without the angle strap, so just a pigalle with what i remember as black snakeskin details.
> 
> round toed style with net/mesh and i believe it was jet swarovski stones - so gorgeous!
> 
> Fifi with I believe a lower toe cleavage and a X crossing the toes.
> 
> Fifi with pieces on tips in geometrical shapes with mesh/net in between. The shoe was nude and some of the pieces where in bright colors
> 
> Fifi in a glimmery material with leopard spots - have seen this fabric before in pigalle i believe, but it matched my nailpolish perfectly 'Ciaté Jelwel'
> 
> Pigalle-ish shoe with something that looked like a mickey mouse ear bow at the tip... I know that sounds weird.
> 
> Sandal with thin straps in nude, black and neon orange and a silver snakeskin heel, fifi like - very thin and elegant. Should come in gold too.
> 
> There where more sandals with pvc and leather mixed and a few open toe styles, but my brain have filtered those out - oh if only I could remember everything! But hope it gave an idea of the shoes.



WOW! Thanks for the insight! Did you see the pigalle 120 spikes again? Any pigalle 120?


----------



## bobobob

style.com


----------



## bobobob

cont.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Evelyn Lozada posted this pic on IG


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> style.com



Gold clutch and spike is amazing


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> style.com



ADIOS MIO!!!!! I need that pink bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> cont.



The yellow spike bag is sooo cute! I can't wait for the yellow spike Pigalle to come out!


----------



## gymangel812

Felicious said:


> Was at the SS13 preview in Copenhagen today - I was surprised how many shoes I haven't seen in here yet. I tried to take photos but got stopped by the lady in change of the new shoes. As  they weren't out yet, I was not allowed to take photos, so you have to go by mental photos - hope it make sense. I did my best remembering what i saw, but only remember about half the shoes. There was a lot of bright colors, and I really liked the new styles!
> 
> No Limit style sneakers - orange tip with gold spikes/ yellow fur on the inner part/ multi colored 'candy' like strass on the outside, very big stones. Both for men and woman
> 
> Mens - Louis Pik Pik in White with silver spikes
> 
> Mens - Bruno style, grey tip, brown sides and orange neon edges
> 
> Woman Sneakers in black with colorful swirls and a black/with a portrait of Christian himself on the tip.
> 
> Fifi Spikes, silver spikes with black or nude nappa leather
> 
> Pigalle spikes 100, bright yellow, patent
> 
> Intern flat in denim and silver spikes
> 
> 'just picks' without the angle strap, so just a pigalle with what i remember as black snakeskin details.
> 
> round toed style with net/mesh and i believe it was jet swarovski stones - so gorgeous!
> 
> Fifi with I believe a lower toe cleavage and a X crossing the toes.
> 
> Fifi with pieces on tips in geometrical shapes with mesh/net in between. The shoe was nude and some of the pieces where in bright colors
> 
> Fifi in a glimmery material with leopard spots - have seen this fabric before in pigalle i believe, but it matched my nailpolish perfectly 'Ciaté Jelwel'
> 
> Pigalle-ish shoe with something that looked like a mickey mouse ear bow at the tip... I know that sounds weird.
> 
> Sandal with thin straps in nude, black and neon orange and a silver snakeskin heel, fifi like - very thin and elegant. Should come in gold too.
> 
> There where more sandals with pvc and leather mixed and a few open toe styles, but my brain have filtered those out - oh if only I could remember everything! But hope it gave an idea of the shoes.


Finally two styles i am interested in,yellow piggy spikes and nude yolanda spike. Thanks for the intel!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Ladiessss!! These are up at NM


----------



## Felicious

PMGarza said:


> WOW! Thanks for the insight! Did you see the pigalle 120 spikes again? Any pigalle 120?



Only pigalle spikes in 100mm, the yellow version - they are getting Pigalle Plato spikes in 120.



fumi said:


> Thank you so much for your intel!  I'm curious as to whether there will be any new versions of the Un bout coming out?



Didn't see any new Un Bout, but they are continuing the see-through trend in new styles.


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Ladiessss!! These are up at NM



Love the fluo pink spike pigalle!


----------



## chilecorona

Felicious said:
			
		

> Was at the SS13 preview in Copenhagen today - I was surprised how many shoes I haven't seen in here yet. I tried to take photos but got stopped by the lady in change of the new shoes. As  they weren't out yet, I was not allowed to take photos, so you have to go by mental photos - hope it make sense. I did my best remembering what i saw, but only remember about half the shoes. There was a lot of bright colors, and I really liked the new styles!
> 
> No Limit style sneakers - orange tip with gold spikes/ yellow fur on the inner part/ multi colored 'candy' like strass on the outside, very big stones. Both for men and woman
> 
> Mens - Louis Pik Pik in White with silver spikes
> 
> Mens - Bruno style, grey tip, brown sides and orange neon edges
> 
> Woman Sneakers in black with colorful swirls and a black/with a portrait of Christian himself on the tip.
> 
> Fifi Spikes, silver spikes with black or nude nappa leather
> 
> Pigalle spikes 100, bright yellow, patent
> 
> Intern flat in denim and silver spikes
> 
> 'just picks' without the angle strap, so just a pigalle with what i remember as black snakeskin details.
> 
> round toed style with net/mesh and i believe it was jet swarovski stones - so gorgeous!
> 
> Fifi with I believe a lower toe cleavage and a X crossing the toes.
> 
> Fifi with pieces on tips in geometrical shapes with mesh/net in between. The shoe was nude and some of the pieces where in bright colors
> 
> Fifi in a glimmery material with leopard spots - have seen this fabric before in pigalle i believe, but it matched my nailpolish perfectly 'Ciaté Jelwel'
> 
> Pigalle-ish shoe with something that looked like a mickey mouse ear bow at the tip... I know that sounds weird.
> 
> Sandal with thin straps in nude, black and neon orange and a silver snakeskin heel, fifi like - very thin and elegant. Should come in gold too.
> 
> There where more sandals with pvc and leather mixed and a few open toe styles, but my brain have filtered those out - oh if only I could remember everything! But hope it gave an idea of the shoes.




 Gah! Busted  Ninja style! LOL


----------



## heychar

Felicious said:


> Was at the SS13 preview in Copenhagen today - I was surprised how many shoes I haven't seen in here yet. I tried to take photos but got stopped by the lady in change of the new shoes. As  they weren't out yet, I was not allowed to take photos, so you have to go by mental photos - hope it make sense. I did my best remembering what i saw, but only remember about half the shoes. There was a lot of bright colors, and I really liked the new styles!
> 
> No Limit style sneakers - orange tip with gold spikes/ yellow fur on the inner part/ multi colored 'candy' like strass on the outside, very big stones. Both for men and woman
> 
> Mens - Louis Pik Pik in White with silver spikes
> 
> Mens - Bruno style, grey tip, brown sides and orange neon edges
> 
> Woman Sneakers in black with colorful swirls and a black/with a portrait of Christian himself on the tip.
> 
> Fifi Spikes, silver spikes with black or nude nappa leather
> 
> Pigalle spikes 100, bright yellow, patent
> 
> Intern flat in denim and silver spikes
> 
> 'just picks' without the angle strap, so just a pigalle with what i remember as black snakeskin details.
> 
> round toed style with net/mesh and i believe it was jet swarovski stones - so gorgeous!
> 
> Fifi with I believe a lower toe cleavage and a X crossing the toes.
> 
> Fifi with pieces on tips in geometrical shapes with mesh/net in between. The shoe was nude and some of the pieces where in bright colors
> 
> Fifi in a glimmery material with leopard spots - have seen this fabric before in pigalle i believe, but it matched my nailpolish perfectly 'Ciaté Jelwel'
> 
> Pigalle-ish shoe with something that looked like a mickey mouse ear bow at the tip... I know that sounds weird.
> 
> Sandal with thin straps in nude, black and neon orange and a silver snakeskin heel, fifi like - very thin and elegant. Should come in gold too.
> 
> There where more sandals with pvc and leather mixed and a few open toe styles, but my brain have filtered those out - oh if only I could remember everything! But hope it gave an idea of the shoes.



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

At Horatio


----------



## Sincerelycass11

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> instagram pic!



Ohhh! 
Looks very similar to the YSL ss2013 heels!!


----------



## Christchrist

Does anyone have a pic of the new double T?


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW! The bags are looking better than the shoes nowadays! I thought he was a shoe designer? It's time to get back to the basics, Chris!


----------



## GrRoxy

318Platinum said:


> WOW! The bags are looking better than the shoes nowadays! I thought he was a shoe designer? It's time to get back to the basics, Chris!



Thats what I thought! So true.


----------



## Nolia

nyjaesmith said:


> Evelyn Lozada posted this pic on IG



I think I would've REALLY liked this if the heel was strassed or just black...


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> I think I would've REALLY liked this if the heel was strassed or just black...



I couldn't have said it better myself Nolia


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> I think I would've REALLY liked this if the heel was strassed or just black...



My thoughts exactly! Could have just did an Aurum strassed heel, or just left it black.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly! Could have just did an Aurum strassed heel, or just left it black.



Those shoes are like a mullet. Business in the front and a party in the back


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> At Horatio
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941762


 
Just so beautiful...

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Just so beautiful...
> 
> B



I know. I'm drooling


----------



## jamidee




----------



## gymangel812

Felicious said:


> Was at the SS13 preview in Copenhagen today - I was surprised how many shoes I haven't seen in here yet. I tried to take photos but got stopped by the lady in change of the new shoes. As  they weren't out yet, I was not allowed to take photos, so you have to go by mental photos - hope it make sense. I did my best remembering what i saw, but only remember about half the shoes. There was a lot of bright colors, and I really liked the new styles!
> 
> No Limit style sneakers - orange tip with gold spikes/ yellow fur on the inner part/ multi colored 'candy' like strass on the outside, very big stones. Both for men and woman
> 
> Mens - Louis Pik Pik in White with silver spikes
> 
> Mens - Bruno style, grey tip, brown sides and orange neon edges
> 
> Woman Sneakers in black with colorful swirls and a black/with a portrait of Christian himself on the tip.
> 
> Fifi Spikes, silver spikes with black or nude nappa leather
> 
> Pigalle spikes 100, bright yellow, patent
> 
> Intern flat in denim and silver spikes
> 
> 'just picks' without the angle strap, so just a pigalle with what i remember as black snakeskin details.
> 
> round toed style with net/mesh and i believe it was jet swarovski stones - so gorgeous!
> 
> Fifi with I believe a lower toe cleavage and a X crossing the toes.
> 
> Fifi with pieces on tips in geometrical shapes with mesh/net in between. The shoe was nude and some of the pieces where in bright colors
> 
> Fifi in a glimmery material with leopard spots - have seen this fabric before in pigalle i believe, but it matched my nailpolish perfectly 'Ciaté Jelwel'
> 
> Pigalle-ish shoe with something that looked like a mickey mouse ear bow at the tip... I know that sounds weird.
> 
> Sandal with thin straps in nude, black and neon orange and a silver snakeskin heel, fifi like - very thin and elegant. Should come in gold too.
> 
> There where more sandals with pvc and leather mixed and a few open toe styles, but my brain have filtered those out - oh if only I could remember everything! But hope it gave an idea of the shoes.


Did you see the yellow piggie spikes irl? Are they a neon yellow like last season or a lighter yellow like this purse?

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-the-new-styles-739343-223.html#post23269834


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> I guess i'm all alone on this one, but I love them! I would never buy them, because they are way too open + the price will be ridic, but I actually love them! Editorial for sure!



I'd wear the heck out of them


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> WOW! The bags are looking better than the shoes nowadays! I thought he was a shoe designer? It's time to get back to the basics, Chris!





GrRoxy said:


> Thats what I thought! So true.



sigh so :true:


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> sigh so :true:



 Agree as well...


----------



## Faraasha

My new love..

Fifi spike 100


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100
> 
> View attachment 1942617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942619



Gorgeous! Congrats babe. 
I hope they do this in the pigalle style


----------



## Felicious

gymangel812 said:


> Did you see the yellow piggie spikes irl? Are they a neon yellow like last season or a lighter yellow like this purse?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-the-new-styles-739343-223.html#post23269834



Yeah I hugged them and told my SA they matched my car 
The color was a lot like the purse, bright yellow, but not neon like last season


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Faraasha said:


> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100
> 
> View attachment 1942617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942619



Sooo beautiful.  I have been eyeing these.  Are they tts or did you size up?


----------



## Christchrist

Faraasha said:
			
		

> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100



Hey those are hot. Look great


----------



## AEGIS

Faraasha said:


> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100
> 
> View attachment 1942617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942619





thanks for the pic! i am considering these.  i hope they make them  in a P or PP style.


----------



## AEGIS

spikes all over a bag seems utterly illogical and uncomfortable. who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats babe.
> I hope they do this in the pigalle style



Hey hun! ... Thank you!.. I wish they did them in pigalle style, even though I already have them in pigalle.. Would not say no to another pair...



LVobsessedNYC said:


> Sooo beautiful.  I have been eyeing these.  Are they tts or did you size up?



Thank you!  I actually got them .5 higher than my usuall TTS... Very comfy! 



Christchrist said:


> Hey those are hot. Look great



Thank you hun! 



AEGIS said:


> thanks for the pic! i am considering these.  i hope they make them  in a P or PP style.



Glad to be of service... I asked my SA, I would have loved them in PP..But as far as she knows they're not making them as of yet... She did say they are coming in a Bianca style though...


----------



## mrl1005

Faraasha said:
			
		

> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100



Omg!!!! Those are lovely!!!!


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> Did you see the yellow piggie spikes irl? Are they a neon yellow like last season or a lighter yellow like this purse?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/new-cls-lets-talk-about-the-new-styles-739343-223.html#post23269834



Wow that pink bag is to die for


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Evelyn Lozada posted this pic on IG



 I would have liked it better had the heel been black, but I'm still gonna rock em regardless.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I can't wait to see what the Bianca Spike looks like!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100
> 
> View attachment 1942617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942619



Amazing Farasha, Congrats dear.
Are they comfy? what about the heel?


----------



## Faraasha

mrl1005 said:


> Omg!!!! Those are lovely!!!!



Thank you! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Amazing Farasha, Congrats dear.
> Are they comfy? what about the heel?



Thank you hun!... They are quite comfy... I got them a size 0.5 higher than my TTS... And I was worried about the thin heel but I felt quite secure..


----------



## gfairenoughh

Ladies I love these!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

I'm not to crazy bout these tho..,


----------



## CloudyDayz198

gfairenoughh said:


> Ladies I love these!!!



Agreed!! These are gorgy 



gfairenoughh said:


> I'm not to crazy bout these tho..,



I really like the style of the shoe but I don't like the colors of it either, I'd like it if it came in a bright solid color!


----------



## GrRoxy

gfairenoughh said:


> I'm not to crazy bout these tho..,



Not that bad shoe but this material looks like these DIY dyed fabrics.


----------



## NANI1972

Faraasha said:


> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100
> 
> View attachment 1942617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942619



Love! Hope he makes them in a PP!


----------



## Louboufan

NANI1972 said:


> Love! Hope he makes them in a PP!



Me too!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> cont.



that painted python clutch, I wonder which shoes that skin is going to come on?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

any more maggie variations on the horizon?


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> any more maggie variations on the horizon?



That would bring major joy


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> That would bring major joy




Agreed! I hope he brings back pony hair and not that curly fur stuff


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Agreed! I hope he brings back pony hair and not that curly fur stuff



Haha. I need a funky Maggie.  Some color POW


----------



## caitle

Faraasha said:
			
		

> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100



Ooh I need these in my life. Just gorgeous. They look great on you.


----------



## ZiggyLove

gfairenoughh said:


> Ladies I love these!!!


Those are to dye for!!


----------



## ZiggyLove

Faraasha said:


> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100
> 
> View attachment 1942617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942619


Those look amazing! Perfect color


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> any more maggie variations on the horizon?




woman after my own mind.  i was just thinking of the 2 maggies i need to add to my collection and what he had in store this season


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> woman after my own mind.  i was just thinking of the 2 maggies i need to add to my collection and what he had in store this season



Would love to finally get a maggie. I really want something patent, though. I guess it just depends.


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> My new love..
> 
> Fifi spike 100
> 
> View attachment 1942617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942618
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942619



Babe can I please ask what it says on the label for this style? Is it nude nappa/silver?
From what I read, you say that this is 0.5 size up from CL TTS? I had the impression fifi 100 size big, looks like CL continues to confuse us further with sizing ugh!! Congrats again on a gorgeous pair!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

new on the CL website!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

gfairenoughh said:


> new on the CL website!!!!



Beautiful turquoise colour, I really dislike these dyed fabric ones...


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> new on the CL website!!!!



The tie dye is fun for my mom lol


----------



## nyjaesmith

.


----------



## gfairenoughh

nyjaesmith said:


> .



These look AMAZING on you!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

nyjaesmith said:


> .



Ahh I saw her pic! I have no idea how she manages to walk in these


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> .



If my feet were this small, i'd be all over these and I hate open toed shoes.


----------



## Nolia

Phew!  Aaaaand safe.


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:


> .


----------



## aalinkaa

Nothing exciting so far for spring. This may be a good time to add some more classics


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

amd_tan said:


> Babe can I please ask what it says on the label for this style? Is it nude nappa/silver?
> From what I read, you say that this is 0.5 size up from CL TTS? I had the impression fifi 100 size big, looks like CL continues to confuse us further with sizing ugh!! Congrats again on a gorgeous pair!!



I think you should stick to 37.5 in your FIFIs.
They have a wide cut and easily will stretch.
HTH.


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> Babe can I please ask what it says on the label for this style? Is it nude nappa/silver?
> From what I read, you say that this is 0.5 size up from CL TTS? I had the impression fifi 100 size big, looks like CL continues to confuse us further with sizing ugh!! Congrats again on a gorgeous pair!!




Hey hun!.. Thank you! 

Im not sure about the sizing but for me the 0.5 up was much more comfortable.. I thought I was just bloated but I still preferred the 0.5 the next day..


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Saw these on instagram the new biancas they look more blue than turquoise to me may be the lighting


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Saw these on instagram the new biancas they look more blue than turquoise to me may be the lighting



Mine arrive any minute. I'll try to get a daylight photo


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Christchrist said:


> Mine arrive any minute. I'll try to get a daylight photo



ohhhh cant wait to seee!!!!!! hurry hurry!


----------



## jamidee

blueeyeskelli said:


> Saw these on instagram the new biancas they look more blue than turquoise to me may be the lighting



yea, they look like a sky blue... hrmmm...


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I got them. The light from the flask makes them more blue I think. Here are a bunch of angles. The last ones with the long skinny legs (my daughter modeling for me) are the most accurate.  Hope this helps. They are stunning IRL 

















View attachment 1947839


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I got them. The light from the flask makes them more blue I think. Here are a bunch of angles. The last ones with the long skinny legs (my daughter modeling for me) are the most accurate.  Hope this helps. They are stunning IRL



Hey CC, are they the same colour as the turquoise/blue piggies??


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hey CC, are they the same colour as the turquoise/blue piggies??



The ones you got are brighter to me. They look more like these with a flash. They aren't as blue as yours. More greenish. Caribbeanish lol


----------



## heida

Wow. These are wonderful !!


----------



## bobobob

@juneambrose


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> @juneambrose



The Karung is interesting! I like the LD, but the DH doesn't. Thoughts?


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got them. The light from the flask makes them more blue I think. Here are a bunch of angles. The last ones with the long skinny legs (my daughter modeling for me) are the most accurate.  Hope this helps. They are stunning IRL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947846
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947847




As far as legs are concerned she certainly is 'a chip off the old (??) block'. Congratulations CC - genetics have worked correctly this time! You both have legs to be proud of 

B

PS - The CLs are not too shabby too... 

PSS - They are gorgeous, in fact!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> @juneambrose



Oooooo lala


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> As far as legs are concerned she certainly is 'a chip off the old (??) block'. Congratulations CC - genetics have worked correctly this time! You both have legs to be proud of
> 
> B
> 
> PS - The CLs are not too shabby too...
> 
> PSS - They are gorgeous, in fact!



Thanks B. my little Portuguese sista


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got them. The light from the flask makes them more blue I think. Here are a bunch of angles. The last ones with the long skinny legs (my daughter modeling for me) are the most accurate.  Hope this helps. They are stunning IRL



These are beyond amazing!!! You really make me wanna go out and get these now! Congrats on the fab new addition to your collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> These are beyond amazing!!! You really make me wanna go out and get these now! Congrats on the fab new addition to your collection! Thanks for sharing



They are worth it. Go see for yourself


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> The Karung is interesting! I like the LD, but the DH doesn't. Thoughts?




it's interesting....


----------



## blueeyeskelli

jamidee said:


> yea, they look like a sky blue... hrmmm...



I know!! i thought they were "meant" to be turqouise


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> I know!! i thought they were "meant" to be turqouise



They have more of a green undertone like the ocean.  I love turquoise ugh. I need a pair that color


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They have more of a green undertone like the ocean.  I love turquoise ugh. I need a pair that color



CC are they like a jade color like my Banas? (Please say yes, please say yes.)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> CC are they like a jade color like my Banas? (Please say yes, please say yes.)



You don't have the color name? They are close.  A tad darker


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They have more of a green undertone like the ocean.  I love turquoise ugh. I need a pair that color



Oh I love turquoise still pissed I missed the piggies x


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Oh I love turquoise still pissed I missed the piggies x



You can't do a custom?


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You don't have the color name? They are close.  A tad darker



Kk! Yay! That means they are close enough!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You can't do a custom?



I wish if I had funds no way can I afford custom  one day when I win the lotto lol


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> I wish if I had funds no way can I afford custom  one day when I win the lotto lol



It's like 746 to do a custom piggy 120


----------



## aalinkaa

Is there a list of CLs bought by NM for spring? I am looking for some classics...


----------



## PMGarza

Christchrist said:
			
		

> It's like 746 to do a custom piggy 120



@Christchrist  is it possible to order a custom shoe from CL? Where? I submitted this question last week to CL customer service email and they told that is not possible for any model, I asked this because I saw a pic some girl posted on Instagram about a pair of pigalle 120 in leopard she recently custom ordered.


----------



## mizcolon73

nyjaesmith said:


> .



These are beautiful.... However I don't think I could walk in them &#128542;


----------



## Christchrist

PMGarza said:
			
		

> @Christchrist  is it possible to order a custom shoe from CL? Where? I submitted this question last week to CL customer service email and they told that is not possible for any model, I asked this because I saw a pic some girl posted on Instagram about a pair of pigalle 120 in leopard she recently custom ordered.



Yes. Miami and Horatio are very accommodating.  Call Horatio and ask for Alec. I'm in the process of ordering a piggy 120. Tell him his cupcake friend referred you


----------



## PMGarza

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes. Miami and Horatio are very accommodating.  Call Horatio and ask for Alec. I'm in the process of ordering a piggy 120. Tell him his cupcake friend referred you



Great!!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

New at NM: Foraine

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...n%26_requestid%3D16352&parentId=&cmCat=search


----------



## AEGIS

PMGarza said:


> @Christchrist  is it possible to order a custom shoe from CL? Where? I submitted this question last week to CL customer service email and they told that is not possible for any model, I asked this because I saw a pic some girl posted on Instagram about a pair of pigalle 120 in leopard she recently custom ordered.





you should do a search on the forum.  it is discussed thoroughly with references. there might even be a specific thread on customs.


----------



## PMGarza

AEGIS said:
			
		

> you should do a search on the forum.  it is discussed thoroughly with references. there might even be a specific thread on customs.



@AEGIS Thanks!!!


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

CEC.LV4eva said:


> That is horrible! My Intern flats also came to me with one gold spike loose and that fell off almost immediately after I wore them! This is why I do not buy spiked shoes anymore and with all the horror stories here, really not worth the hassle. If you decide to exchange them, just make sure, that the other pair has all the spikes perfect!


I just ordered a pair of the pigalle spikes nude and I am still debating if I too should return them. I analyzed them and they  were delivered with some paint peeling from the stud. Honestly it bothers me a bit, but not as much as the stud actually falling OFF. What did you decide to do? Have you worn them? Any studs fall off? I don't know what to do either.... they are so beautiful to me!!!!!


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

amd_tan said:


> So I finally received my nude pigalle spikes... I must say the quality of CL is definitely going down the drain even though their prices are through the roof
> 
> The spikes are definitely plastic and are coated by a very thin layer of plastic nude color on the top. This thin layer comes off very easily..I haven't worn mine yet but look what they are like after several days of being in the box in transit to me.
> 
> Here is a pic of the plastic spike that dropped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are how the spikes look when the top layer is peeled off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, the shoes and a mod pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of the terrible spike quality, I was sent the wrong size. I have the option to exchange them for my right size or just return them.
> What do you think?? I do love the style and look of it but I am positive that these shoes won't hold up very long and the spikes will definitely peel off very quickly after a couple of wears. What should I do??


I just ordered a pair of the pigalle spikes nude and I am still debating if I too should return them. I analyzed them and they were delivered with some paint peeling from the stud. Honestly it bothers me a bit, but not as much as the stud actually falling OFF. What did you decide to do? Have you worn them? Any studs fall off? I don't know what to do either.... they are so beautiful to me!!!!!


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

Faraasha said:


> Mod Pics Nude/Nude Spikes 100mm....  I really love them! I think maybe they go well with my skin tone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748193
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748194
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748195
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748196


Hello,

How many times have you worn them? Did any of the spikes fall off? What are your thoughts about them after owning them? Please Share. Thank you so much~~~


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DIVAENDEMAND824 said:


> I just ordered a pair of the pigalle spikes nude and I am still debating if I too should return them. I analyzed them and they  were delivered with some paint peeling from the stud. Honestly it bothers me a bit, but not as much as the stud actually falling OFF. What did you decide to do? Have you worn them? Any studs fall off? I don't know what to do either.... they are so beautiful to me!!!!!



Sorry to hear your troubles with CL's spiked shoes, but maybe try contacting the boutique where you got them from and ask for replacement studs, cuz that's what I ended up doing. Even though the studs took 5-6 months for delivery, I ended up keeping the shoes. I now have some peace of mind knowing that just in case more studs fall off, I'll have lots of extras to glue back on if necessary.


----------



## PMGarza




----------



## PMGarza




----------



## PMGarza




----------



## AEGIS

^the skulls are pretty awesome


----------



## 318Platinum

I STILL long for the Pigalili Plato 140 in my size! Can't find them anywhere!


----------



## dbeth

Wow, the skulls!!


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sorry to hear your troubles with CL's spiked shoes, but maybe try contacting the boutique where you got them from and ask for replacement studs, cuz that's what I ended up doing. Even though the studs took 5-6 months for delivery, I ended up keeping the shoes. I now have some peace of mind knowing that just in case more studs fall off, I'll have lots of extras to glue back on if necessary.


thank you. I have contacted footcandy shoes and am awaiting a reply. If they do not send me extra spikes... I am shipping them back asap. How many spikes have fallen off already?


----------



## Felicious

Just found these on Instagram, had my hands on them at the SS preview, they have yellow pony hair on the other side. They come in both men's and woman style.


----------



## heychar

Felicious said:


> Just found these on Instagram, had my hands on them at the SS preview, they have yellow pony hair on the other side. They come in both men's and woman style.
> 
> View attachment 1953716



I love these :sunnies


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

DIVAENDEMAND824 said:


> thank you. I have contacted footcandy shoes and am awaiting a reply. If they do not send me extra spikes... I am shipping them back asap. How many spikes have fallen off already?


The store contacted me and said there is nothing they can do. They told me to contact Christian Louboutin store directly and I did and they said the boutique who sold them should be able to assist you in getting what you need. Right now, I feel awful that I must go through sooo much, for a shoe I paid over 1,000 for... this is crazy.


----------



## 318Platinum

Felicious said:


> Just found these on Instagram, had my hands on them at the SS preview, they have yellow pony hair on the other side. They come in both men's and woman style.
> 
> View attachment 1953716



Wait, so instead of strass on the other side, it's yellow pony hair???


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DIVAENDEMAND824 said:


> thank you. I have contacted footcandy shoes and am awaiting a reply. If they do not send me extra spikes... I am shipping them back asap. How many spikes have fallen off already?



Just one spike so far, but I'm uber careful with these shoes now. 

Good luck with your shoes too! Hopefully they'll send you extra spikes, but they my need to order them from France which can take months to receive....


----------



## GrRoxy

DIVAENDEMAND824 said:


> The store contacted me and said there is nothing they can do. They told me to contact Christian Louboutin store directly and I did and they said the boutique who sold them should be able to assist you in getting what you need. Right now, I feel awful that I must go through sooo much, for a shoe I paid over 1,000 for... this is crazy.



Thats really awful. Maybe try contacting Minuit moins 7, official Louboutin cobbler? They usually have like spare whole heels so why not spikes


----------



## Felicious

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Wait, so instead of strass on the other side, it's yellow pony hair???



Yeah, like 'no limit' have leopard


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hey ladies! Do any of you know how much these are???


----------



## l.a_girl19

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies! Do any of you know how much these are???



$1995 Aeronotoc 160 @ Madison


----------



## gfairenoughh

l.a_girl19 said:


> $1995 Aeronotoc 160 @ Madison



Thank you l.a_girl!!!!


----------



## Syams

u can get extra spikes on ebay i think


----------



## Dessye

DIVAENDEMAND824 said:


> The store contacted me and said there is nothing they can do. They told me to contact Christian Louboutin store directly and I did and they said the boutique who sold them should be able to assist you in getting what you need. Right now, I feel awful that I must go through sooo much, for a shoe I paid over 1,000 for... this is crazy.



I would not accept this.  I would either (a) call the manager of the boutique you bought them from; or (b) email CL customer service and explain your situation.

Good luck!


----------



## l.a_girl19

gfairenoughh said:


> Thank you l.a_girl!!!!



You're welcome


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, I asked this in my reveal thread, but I also want to post the question here. I already have the Roccia Opacco Python Daff, but CL just released a Roccia Python Daff in a glossy coat. Should I get those as well, or would I basically have two of the same shoes? Thoughts?


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Okay, I asked this in my reveal thread, but I also want to post the question here. I already have the Roccia Opacco Python Daff, but CL just released a Roccia Python Daff in a glossy coat. Should I get those as well, or would I basically have two of the same shoes? Thoughts?



I think they look too alike. You should get them if you feel like you can't live without the Daff with the glossy coat... but the money you spend on it could have gone to a shoe that looked more unique.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, I asked this in my reveal thread, but I also want to post the question here. I already have the Roccia Opacco Python Daff, but CL just released a Roccia Python Daff in a glossy coat. Should I get those as well, or would I basically have two of the same shoes? Thoughts?



Sell the others and get these. But I also agree with fumi


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> I think they look too alike. You should get them if you feel like you can't live without the Daff with the glossy coat... but the money you spend on it could have gone to a shoe that looked more unique.





Christchrist said:


> Sell the others and get these. But I also agree with fumi



Thanks you guys! I thought "wow, how obsessed am I that I can't see that they are exactly the same?" I saw it after I posted the pictures side by side. That's a good idea, *@Christchrist*. Surprisingly, that didn't run through my mind.  I think I was just looking for something new, but I agree with you *@Fumi*. I would ultimately regret it because in the end i'm paying 1,500 for gloss.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Thanks you guys! I thought "wow, how obsessed am I that I can't see that they are exactly the same?" I saw it after I posted the pictures side by side. That's a good idea, @Christchrist. Surprisingly, that didn't run through my mind.  I think I was just looking for something new, but I agree with you @Fumi. I would ultimately regret it because in the end i'm paying 1,500 for gloss.



Can you just gloss spray the ones you have?


----------



## Christchrist

Pretty pink   Want it without the spikes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1955557
> 
> Pretty pink   Want it without the spikes


Me too!!!!!


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

The young lady from Footcandyshoes said she will inform the manager and see what they can do for me. Thank you for replying and offering suggestions. I will keep you guys posted on my CL DRAMA... until then I will be admiring my pigalle spikes... I can't wait to wear them~




Dessye said:


> I would not accept this.  I would either (a) call the manager of the boutique you bought them from; or (b) email CL customer service and explain your situation.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, I asked this in my reveal thread, but I also want to post the question here. I already have the Roccia Opacco Python Daff, but CL just released a Roccia Python Daff in a glossy coat. Should I get those as well, or would I basically have two of the same shoes? Thoughts?



I think it would be too repetitive babe


----------



## gfairenoughh

My first pre-order!!! Can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> My first pre-order!!! Can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## Dessye

gfairenoughh said:


> My first pre-order!!! Can't wait to get them!!!



Congrats!!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Okay, I asked this in my reveal thread, but I also want to post the question here. I already have the Roccia Opacco Python Daff, but CL just released a Roccia Python Daff in a glossy coat. Should I get those as well, or would I basically have two of the same shoes? Thoughts?





fumi said:


> I think they look too alike. You should get them if you feel like you can't live without the Daff with the glossy coat... but the money you spend on it could have gone to a shoe that looked more unique.





carlinha said:


> I think it would be too repetitive babe



I agree.  They look too much alike.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Me too!!!!!



The flo is going to Miami in this pink


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> My first pre-order!!! Can't wait to get them!!!



Sexy! Nice. Can't wait to see


----------



## mrl1005

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> My first pre-order!!! Can't wait to get them!!!



Congrats!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The flo is going to Miami in this pink



How do you discover this info?


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Me too!!!!!



X3
It's such a great neutral.


----------



## chilecorona

gfairenoughh said:


> My first pre-order!!! Can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## jamidee

Not sure if these were already posted but if they weren't- enjoy... Or don't, as I didn't  too pastel for my taste .


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> @juneambrose



The LD reminds me of one of those crazy looking fish in the ocean


----------



## jamidee

PMGarza said:
			
		

> @AEGIS Thanks!!!



There is  do a search for the thread


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:
			
		

> Not sure if these were already posted but if they weren't- enjoy... Or don't, as I didn't  too pastel for my taste .



I dont get these shoes at all...


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhhh my Bengali.
> 
> View attachment 1892664



there's a pair in your size on bay... just sayin'... I debated, but passed as I've spent too much lately.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1955557
> 
> Pretty pink   Want it without the spikes





i agree, any intel on if these will be offered without the spikes? when you feel them in person, it just isn't good-- so obvious they are plastic.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> there's a pair in your size on bay... just sayin'... I debated, but passed as I've spent too much lately.



I just placed a custom order so I have to be a good girl


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> i agree, any intel on if these will be offered without the spikes? when you feel them in person, it just isn't good-- so obvious they are plastic.



I know they are offered in the flo without spikes.


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> I know they are offered in the flo without spikes.



Did you mean fluo as in colour? if so do you know if the fluo (paris rose preferably) will be coming in Piggie 120 with out spikes?


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Did you mean fluo as in colour? if so do you know if the fluo (paris rose preferably) will be coming in Piggie 120 with out spikes?



No I thought it was called flo. Look on Saks.com. No not the pigalle. . Call Alec at Horatio he told me all the shoes it comes in. I know piggy isn't one. I only remember the flo because he is supposed to get it for me


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> No I thought it was called flo. Look on Saks.com. No not the pigalle. . Call Alec at Horatio he told me all the shoes it comes in. I know piggy isn't one. I only remember the flo because he is supposed to get it for me



Oh yes I see  I didn't even know this style shoe existed until now! Thanks for that


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Oh yes I see  I didn't even know this style shoe existed until now! Thanks for that



No problem. Happy hunting


----------



## Syams




----------



## Christchrist

Where is that?


----------



## heychar

Syams said:


>





Christchrist said:


> Where is that?



That pic of that shoe is in CL Boutique Indonesia as are the ones below..


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> That pic of that shoe is in CL Boutique Indonesia as are the ones below..



Those are fun


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I just placed a custom order so I have to be a good girl



Oooo!! What is it?? Do tell, do tell!


----------



## jamidee

anyone know the name of that new painted python??


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Oooo!! What is it?? Do tell, do tell!













The middle pink patent , middle red and a white kid piggy 120


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1959304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959305
> 
> 
> The middle pink patent , middle red and a white kid piggy 120



Love the pink how much extra is custom for piggies?


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Love the pink how much extra is custom for piggies?



It was about 750


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The middle pink patent , middle red and a white kid piggy 120



Three custom orders or is that all on one?


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> It was about 750



750 total?


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> 750 total?



Each shoe. It's 750 about. For each shoe


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Three custom orders or is that all on one?



3 custom


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> Each shoe. It's 750 about. For each shoe



Could you change width? Or its just the colours? Ive always been wondering


----------



## Fatfei

My new baby... Just it yesterday.... Simply love the colour... Forgotten the name though...


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Could you change width? Or its just the colours? Ive always been wondering



I didn't ask hmmm. Call Alec at Horatio.  He is very helpful


----------



## Christchrist

Fatfei said:
			
		

> My new baby... Just it yesterday.... Simply love the colour... Forgotten the name though...



Oh that's purdy


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> I didn't ask hmmm. Call Alec at Horatio.  He is very helpful



I had to drop off my DBF's sneakers to put on new spike and I was about to go to boutique for women but the queue was ridiculous, 3 metres of tourists, as always of sundays. So I decided to go other day and now I just need to remember to ask about it my SA at JJR! If it would be possible I might need to rob a bank...! Omg you got me all excited hahaha


----------



## GrRoxy

Fatfei said:


> My new baby... Just it yesterday.... Simply love the colour... Forgotten the name though...



I love them! Im boring but- I wish they made these with wider toebox!!


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I had to drop off my DBF's sneakers to put on new spike and I was about to go to boutique for women but the queue was ridiculous, 3 metres of tourists, as always of sundays. So I decided to go other day and now I just need to remember to ask about it my SA at JJR! If it would be possible I might need to rob a bank...! Omg you got me all excited hahaha



Haha. Email him?


----------



## gymangel812

GrRoxy said:


> Could you change width? Or its just the colours? Ive always been wondering



You can get a shoe made custom to your foot but it's even more money than just custom colors. It's called a custom last iirc.


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Each shoe. It's 750 about. For each shoe



Oh sorry yes, I meant total per pair it was late here and I was half asleep typing sorry! 

750 is great did you happen to notice if they had turquoise in the list of colours? I'd love to custom the Piggy or LP sling in turquoise


----------



## heychar

Here you can see both sides of the sneakers/trainers 




The rainbow brite ones I kind of like them!








These are some sort of mirrored heel runway collab according to the pic description


----------



## blueeyeskelli

heychar said:


> Here you can see both sides of the sneakers/trainers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rainbow brite ones I kind of like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some sort of mirrored heel runway collab according to the pic description




Those last ones are hideous!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

heychar said:
			
		

> Here you can see both sides of the sneakers/trainers
> 
> 
> The rainbow brite ones I kind of like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some sort of mirrored heel runway collab according to the pic description



Love those yellow ones. Are they lady peeps?


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, I posted this question in another thread but thought this was probably a better spot. Can anyone comment on the spiked fluo pigalle in Paris rose....are the spiked different colour (or shade) than the shoe??? I saw them irl today (after adoring them in pics) and didn't love them as much irl...I have a pair on hold and an now wondering whether I should go ahead or not...help is appreciated??


----------



## GrRoxy

gymangel812 said:


> You can get a shoe made custom to your foot but it's even more money than just custom colors. It's called a custom last iirc.



Hmm, Im curious how much more. If its like more than 1,5k for Pigalle its ridiculous. I will go when they will repair my DBFs shoes then! 



heychar said:


> Here you can see both sides of the sneakers/trainers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rainbow brite ones I kind of like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some sort of mirrored heel runway collab according to the pic description



Last ones- terrible! But I kind of like this rainbow strass, maybe not on these shoes tho.


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Oh sorry yes, I meant total per pair it was late here and I was half asleep typing sorry!
> 
> 750 is great did you happen to notice if they had turquoise in the list of colours? I'd love to custom the Piggy or LP sling in turquoise



I didn't ask for blues because I got my Bianca lol. Haha. That would have been a nice color though.


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Oh sorry yes, I meant total per pair it was late here and I was half asleep typing sorry!
> 
> 750 is great did you happen to notice if they had turquoise in the list of colours? I'd love to custom the Piggy or LP sling in turquoise



I hate that mirror heel thing


----------



## Christchrist

Thus just sent to me from Horatio. Pretty


----------



## dirtyaddiction

heychar said:


> Here you can see both sides of the sneakers/trainers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rainbow brite ones I kind of like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some sort of mirrored heel runway collab according to the pic description



What the , the last pair is soo jeffrey campbell/margiela h&m haha.


----------



## texas87

dirtyaddiction said:


> What the , the last pair is soo jeffrey campbell/margiela h&m haha.



It all horrible. Its like they just decided to plaster on everything they could think of and that last pair w/ the mirror thing is awful. Great for my wallet though


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thus just sent to me from Horatio. Pretty



This is the shoe colour I've been waiting for I'm so maddddddddd why couldn't it come next year when I'm prepared for it !! I'm in NYC in 14 days too I need stay away from horatio lol


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Thus just sent to me from Horatio. Pretty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959831



 Whats the name of the colour?


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> This is the shoe colour I've been waiting for I'm so maddddddddd why couldn't it come next year when I'm prepared for it !! I'm in NYC in 14 days too I need stay away from horatio lol



Hahafa let me know. I love it


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Whats the name of the colour?



I don't know. I'll ask. He said cameo rose color from last season and the flash made it look a little different


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> I don't know. I'll ask. He said cameo rose color from last season and the flash made it look a little different



Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Thanks



Np. Hey speaking of new CL. I'm getting my first keychain sent to me. Weeeeeeeee


----------



## indypup

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Hmm, Im curious how much more. If its like more than 1,5k for Pigalle its ridiculous. I will go when they will repair my DBFs shoes then!



It's a LOT more.  A custom last involves making a mold of your foot for a specific style... so, if you had a Pigalle 120 last made, you could not use that last for a Very Prive order.   Edited to add: the thread below links you to an article that says you need a different last for each heel height, but I think my example of VP 120 vs. Pigalle 120 still works!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...last-for-little-piggy-wahooooo-oo-496691.html

That link should help!  It's really a luxury... a girl can dream, right?! 

A SO like CC did has a 30% markup of the current retail price (at least, it did as of last year) so a Pigalle with basic leather (suede, kid/nappa, patent, etc) should cost about $812.  Of course, the price goes up depending on the style and material you request.  Hope that helps!


----------



## GrRoxy

indypup said:


> It's a LOT more.  A custom last involves making a mold of your foot for a specific style... so, if you had a Pigalle 120 last made, you could not use that last for a Very Prive order.   Edited to add: the thread below links you to an article that says you need a different last for each heel height, but I think my example of VP 120 vs. Pigalle 120 still works!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...last-for-little-piggy-wahooooo-oo-496691.html
> 
> That link should help!  It's really a luxury... a girl can dream, right?!
> 
> A SO like CC did has a 30% markup of the current retail price (at least, it did as of last year) so a Pigalle with basic leather (suede, kid/nappa, patent, etc) should cost about $812.  Of course, the price goes up depending on the style and material you request.  Hope that helps!



Thank you so much for info!  If making only a mould for specific shoe or one height cost that much its not worth it then. Of course it would be amazing to have shoes made for measure but already he increases prices like crazy and there are other brands too... Oh well!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

has anyone else been loving the wedges for this season? i have never gotten a CL wedge but it is actually my favorite for the season.


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> has anyone else been loving the wedges for this season? i have never gotten a CL wedge but it is actually my favorite for the season.



This is at Saks


----------



## JessieG

Anyone know the name of this style? Anyone seen or tried it on? Really interested to see what people think of it (and mod pics would be even better).


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> This is at Saks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960504


Love these new wedges!


----------



## AEGIS

dirtyaddiction said:


> What the , the last pair is soo jeffrey campbell/margiela h&m haha.





it did remind me of that but i like illusion heels and i think they're interesting. i like when things play tricks on the eye.  he's been doing this clear thing for 2 seasons now..first with the un bout so this theme doesn't surprise me


----------



## 318Platinum

An IG find. Thoughts? I actually like it a lot more than the stock pics I saw, but I still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> it did remind me of that but i like illusion heels and i think they're interesting. i like when things play tricks on the eye.  he's been doing this clear thing for 2 seasons now..first with the un bout so this theme doesn't surprise me



it was a definite mind trip. If I got a free pair, I'd rock.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> An IG find. Thoughts? I actually like it a lot more than the stock pics I saw, but I still wouldn't buy it.



still looks like fruity pebbles.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

318Platinum said:


> An IG find. Thoughts? I actually like it a lot more than the stock pics I saw, but I still wouldn't buy it.



I definitely like this pic better than stock pics but still not for me, lol.


----------



## Christchrist

I'm unable to comment on this monstrosity


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm unable to comment on this monstrosity



The black ones are worse I saw them and thought whattttt is he up to its like he don't care no more and throws anything together


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> The black ones are worse I saw them and thought whattttt is he up to its like he don't care no more and throws anything together



I'm shocked that Neiman is carrying them.  There are a bunch if hideous ones on there


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> I'm unable to comment on this monstrosity
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961333


What?? get your tastes on the good train  this is my fav shoe this season.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> What?? get your tastes on the good train  this is my fav shoe this season.



Bahahahahah it's a damn circus of disaster.  I'm cracking up lol


----------



## GrRoxy

blueeyeskelli said:


> The black ones are worse I saw them and thought whattttt is he up to its like he don't care no more and throws anything together



I agree, he sems to throw things together no matter how it looks!


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I agree, he sems to throw things together no matter how it looks!



It saddens me


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> It saddens me



agreed very sad, but very good for my wallet hehe


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> agreed very sad, but very good for my wallet hehe



Yes. That's good


----------



## GrRoxy

texas87 said:


> agreed very sad, but very good for my wallet hehe



So true.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> I'm unable to comment on this monstrosity
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961333



is he trying to run his business to the ground? Wth is this?


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> is he trying to run his business to the ground? Wth is this?



Maybe to appeal to the freakish unstylish folk in the world?


----------



## jamidee

GrRoxy said:


> I agree, he sems to throw things together no matter how it looks!





Christchrist said:


> It saddens me





Christchrist said:


> Bahahahahah it's a damn circus of disaster.  I'm cracking up lol





texas87 said:


> agreed very sad, but very good for my wallet hehe



Perhaps MSR. is going blind, he is getting older after all....


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:


> Perhaps MSR. is going blind, he is getting older after all....



Hahaha you killed me with this answer


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Hahaha you killed me with this answer



Bahahahahah


----------



## AEGIS

he's always thrown things together...that's what draws most in...sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  ppl are not buying Louboutin's cause they're simple and demure. 

i do think that shoe is heinous though


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Maybe to appeal to the freakish unstylish folk in the world?



That would be me!!!!! Lol jk


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Lady peep slings


----------



## jamidee

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Lady peep slings



Puke ... Just bad


----------



## heychar

blueeyeskelli said:


> Lady peep slings



I kinda like them!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> That would be me!!!!! Lol jk



I friggin think you're awesome girl.  I'm pretty sure YOU are the only one that can pull any of his shoes off


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Lady peep slings



Not me but kind of fun


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> This is at Saks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960504



oh i actually meant the ones in the reference picture thread here, the ones with the gold hardware! what do you think of those?


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> oh i actually meant the ones in the reference picture thread here, the ones with the gold hardware! what do you think of those?



Can you post the pic? I can't find it


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> Can you post the pic? I can't find it



in post 19?

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/new-cls-spring-2013-pics-only-no-chatting-780414-2.html


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> still looks like fruity pebbles.





dirtyaddiction said:


> I definitely like this pic better than stock pics but still not for me, lol.



I completely agree with the both of you. Not for me either, but *Jamidee*, you have me dying @ Fruity Pebbles!


----------



## JessieG

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Lady peep slings



Seen these irl the other day. The colour combo actually looks really nice together (if you like the colour blocking of the lady peep sling)


----------



## heychar

The Guizi 160 




Cork Lame Highness and Bianca







Tie Dye Jenny




Aquarelle Lady Peep


----------



## heychar

Python Roccia mix


----------



## hermosa_vogue

heychar said:


> Tie Dye Jenny



I am in love with these!


----------



## 4Elegance

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I am in love with these!



Me too they are HOT


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I am in love with these!



I quite like them too.


----------



## JessieG

heychar said:
			
		

> Python Roccia mix



What are middlr top blue ones in last pic called. They're gorgey colour..?


----------



## 318Platinum

I really wanna know if that multicolored python will come in any other styles? Daffodile for example? ;-P


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> in post 19?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/new-cls-spring-2013-pics-only-no-chatting-780414-2.html



Oh the short wedge. I like it


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Is this the rose Paris in a lady peep???? As that's the rose Paris spike clutch?? And this defo does not look like the cameo rose


----------



## LavenderIce

318Platinum said:


> I really wanna know if that multicolored python will come in any other styles? Daffodile for example? ;-P



Saks already has the Daffodile multi masai python.  It's $2995.  Here's a nm.com stock pic of the Bianca in this skin.


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Is this the rose Paris in a lady peep???? As that's the rose Paris spike clutch?? And this defo does not look like the cameo rose



No that's much darker and brighter. Want me to take a pic of my cameo rose?









With and without flash


----------



## LavenderIce

blueeyeskelli said:


> Is this the rose Paris in a lady peep???? As that's the rose Paris spike clutch?? And this defo does not look like the cameo rose



Cameo Rose and rose Paris are two different colors.  The former is more subtle.  The latter is more fluorescent/neon.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

LavenderIce said:


> Cameo Rose and rose Paris are two different colors.  The former is more subtle.  The latter is more fluorescent/neon.



Yes i know that, which makes me think this is a new colour as up until yesterday they were only doing rose paris in the spiked pigalle and not any other style now ive seen this!! urhhhh this man is killing me and my bank i need to have that bright lady peep


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:


> No that's much darker and brighter. Want me to take a pic of my cameo rose?
> 
> View attachment 1962498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962499
> 
> 
> With and without flash



Thank you, i new it was a new colour and not just a good pic of the cameo rose  i was praying it wasnt lol


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Thank you, i new it was a new colour and not just a good pic of the cameo rose  i was praying it wasnt lol



You gonna get it?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:


> You gonna get it?



well no one seems know official name of it lol guessing its fluo rose paris same as spiked piggies and if it comes to UK yes!!

i need more info on this shoe like now!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> well no one seems know official name of it lol guessing its fluo rose paris same as spiked piggies and if it comes to UK yes!!
> 
> i need more info on this shoe like now!!!!



It is the same as the spike


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Saks already has the Daffodile multi masai python.  It's $2995.  Here's a nm.com stock pic of the Bianca in this skin.



Wow, that's crazy steep, but I mean the multicolor python that is on the LP that HeyChar posted from IG. It looks like roccia python with hints of different colors all around. I think that is lovely. ;-D


----------



## texas87

318Platinum said:


> Wow, that's crazy steep, but I mean the multicolor python that is on the LP that HeyChar posted from IG. It looks like roccia python with hints of different colors all around. I think that is lovely. ;-D



They have it at Saks too its actually not too bad IRL. Not for me though


----------



## sophinette007

blueeyeskelli said:


> well no one seems know official name of it lol guessing its fluo rose paris same as spiked piggies and if it comes to UK yes!!
> 
> i need more info on this shoe like now!!!!



Hello! For gathering info purpose about what rose paris color is in real life...it is a bright rose fluo neon with red spikes. The style is the Fifi. My photo give you a pretty good accurate idea of what the color looks like in real life.
Color is very eye-catchy


----------



## gfairenoughh

sophinette007 said:


> Hello! For gathering info purpose about what rose paris color is in real life...it is a bright rose fluo neon with red spikes. The style is the Fifi. My photo give you a pretty good accurate idea of what the color looks like in real life.
> Color is very eye-catchy



Aye dios mío!!!!!!!!!! Caliente!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

blueeyeskelli said:


> is this the rose paris in a lady peep???? As that's the rose paris spike clutch?? And this defo does not look like the cameo rose



i need these asap!


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> The Guizi 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cork Lame Highness and Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie Dye Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquarelle Lady Peep


wow, what's the name of that fluo python?? now there are two pythons I NEED/WANT!


----------



## jamidee

blueeyeskelli said:


> Is this the rose Paris in a lady peep???? As that's the rose Paris spike clutch?? And this defo does not look like the cameo rose



this is the new fluo pink instead of last years fluo pink, not cameo rose.


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> wow, what's the name of that fluo python?? now there are two pythons I NEED/WANT!



oo I like this color python too. I wonder where they will carry this LP


----------



## sophinette007

jamidee said:


> this is the new fluo pink instead of last years fluo pink, not cameo rose.


Yes and this new fluo pink is called rose paris


----------



## Popsicool

Does anyone have any intel on the blue spikes?? I know there is a wallet  (pic below) but where are the shoes!?!? I have been dreaming of blue spikes for a looooong time....


----------



## Dessye

Thanks *heychar* for all the yummy pictures!   Really enjoyed browsing the new styles.


----------



## jamidee

sophinette007 said:


> Yes and this new fluo pink is called rose paris


----------



## laleeza

The cork wasn't a big hit so he threw some gold paint splatters on it and put it out again?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

sophinette007 said:


> Hello! For gathering info purpose about what rose paris color is in real life...it is a bright rose fluo neon with red spikes. The style is the Fifi. My photo give you a pretty good accurate idea of what the color looks like in real life.
> Color is very eye-catchy



who id getting those Killer Neon Fifi?


----------



## heychar

Popsicool said:


> Does anyone have any intel on the blue spikes?? I know there is a wallet  (pic below) but where are the shoes!?!? I have been dreaming of blue spikes for a looooong time....



Well they are coming in men sneakers so they might well come in for us ladies we can hope!

Spy pic






Dessye said:


> Thanks *heychar* for all the yummy pictures!   Really enjoyed browsing the new styles.


----------



## PyAri

oooo love the rose paris color!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

4Elegance said:


> Me too they are HOT



Me three! I love these!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

IMO, the Guizi is so gross!


----------



## 318Platinum

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> IMO, the Guizi is so gross!



I have to agree with you on this one. A no-no indeed!


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> I have to agree with you on this one. A no-no indeed!





LizzielovesCL said:


> IMO, the Guizi is so gross!



Yea, looks like something the spartans would have worn into battle... or like a shield for your feet on halo.


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

Just some other pics I've found... for more views and your looking pleasure


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1964199



I like this python.


----------



## jamidee

GrRoxy said:


> I like this python.



me too!


----------



## jamidee

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infos...ian+Louboutin&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=9215
Same python as that LP... still no skin name.. hmm


----------



## jamidee

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/paulina-patent-1.html
another clear variation


----------



## jamidee

GrRoxy said:


> I like this python.



http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/lady-peep-6.html
it's for sale now  Called Aquarel Python


----------



## heiress-ox

sophinette007 said:


> Hello! For gathering info purpose about what rose paris color is in real life...it is a bright rose fluo neon with red spikes. The style is the Fifi. My photo give you a pretty good accurate idea of what the color looks like in real life.
> Color is very eye-catchy



I need  maybe in the Pigalle or LP.. hot!


----------



## JessieG

Does anyone know if he did the fluo rose piggy without the spikes??


----------



## bougainvillier

JessieG said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if he did the fluo rose piggy without the spikes??



Yes he did


----------



## indypup

sophinette007 said:


> Hello! For gathering info purpose about what rose paris color is in real life...it is a bright rose fluo neon with red spikes. The style is the Fifi. My photo give you a pretty good accurate idea of what the color looks like in real life.
> Color is very eye-catchy



Sophi, these are BEAUTIFUL.  I was on the fence about Fifi spikes but these are just TDF. 

V-Neck is also available on E-comm... loooove!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/v-neck.html


----------



## sophinette007

indypup said:


> Sophi, these are BEAUTIFUL.  I was on the fence about Fifi spikes but these are just TDF.
> 
> V-Neck is also available on E-comm... loooove!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/v-neck.html



Thank you
The V neck are amazing! Love them too!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

bougainvillier said:


> Yes he did



do you know where it is? i cant seem to find it and botique told me it was not available in the rose paris fluo without spikes only the fluo pink from earlier this year when they brought out the yellow also ?


----------



## JessieG

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Yes he did



Yeeeessss!! Where o where have you seen it???


----------



## heychar

bougainvillier said:


> Yes he did



Where have you seen them? I know he did the Fluo pink at the same time as the fluo yellow ones I have! but that's not Fluo Rose Paris! We need pics of these Bougainvillier


----------



## 318Platinum

Quick question: Did CL re-release the Menthe fairytale python daff? I was told by many sa that swore and lived by "We don't re-release styles" and blah-blah. Am I crazy, or did I see another shipment of those daffs on e-comm a couple months ago under "Spring/Summer 2013"? P.S. I still didn't get any intel on the bridgette's back potpourri or whatever it is called.


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> Quick question: Did CL re-release the Menthe fairytale python daff? I was told by many sa that swore and lived by "We don't re-release styles" and blah-blah. Am I crazy, or did I see another shipment of those daffs on e-comm a couple months ago under "Spring/Summer 2013"? P.S. I still didn't get any intel on the *bridgette's back potpourri* or whatever it is called.



Really I never heard anything about this!! Can't wait to hear the update!


----------



## bougainvillier

blueeyeskelli said:


> do you know where it is? i cant seem to find it and botique told me it was not available in the rose paris fluo without spikes only the fluo pink from earlier this year when they brought out the yellow also ?





JessieG said:


> Yeeeessss!! Where o where have you seen it???





heychar said:


> Where have you seen them? I know he did the Fluo pink at the same time as the fluo yellow ones I have! but that's not Fluo Rose Paris! We need pics of these Bougainvillier



Girls I am sorry if you are talking about the rose paris patent pigalles - no, not plain without spikes, not that I heard of or seen. But I do know that there is Pigalle 120 plain in a similar color called flame. It's a color in between red and orange.  See the color here http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1636658488&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001


----------



## Syams

are these new or old styles? i've never seen them in any online stores,,,and i want them oh-so badyly!!


----------



## gymangel812

Syams said:


> are these new or old styles? i've never seen them in any online stores,,,and i want them oh-so badyly!!


.
They are from a previous season. They're called just picks


----------



## Syams

gymangel812 said:


> .
> They are from a previous season. They're called just picks



does anybody know if we can special order sold out designs?


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:
			
		

> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/lady-peep-6.html
> it's for sale now  Called Aquarel Python



I tried these on today. They are stunning. DH said I couldn't have them bc I got a pair last week. So sad. I want themmmmm!!


----------



## nillacobain

Syams said:


> does anybody know if we can special order sold out designs?



This is the Special Orders thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/2011-special-order-information-672651.html

It's not updated but will give you an idea of the styles available for SO.

But I think you can still find these on ebay/bonanza?!


----------



## JessieG

nillacobain said:
			
		

> This is the Special Orders thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/2011-special-order-information-672651.html
> 
> It's not updated but will give you an idea of the styles available for SO.
> 
> But I think you can still find these on ebay/bonanza?!



I tried ordering the fluo yellow pigalle as a special order without success. Maybe because these are gold (which is leather if imagine he works with all the time) you might be successful..I however also just scored my UHG fluo yellows brand new on eBay. So u never know your luck. I also just bought the just picks (identical shoe) in silver from eBay. So u might get lucky. I'm still dying to get them in the pot pouri colour (so if anyone sees them in 36.6-37 let me know!!)
Good luck!!


----------



## gymangel812

Syams said:


> does anybody know if we can special order sold out designs?



no i don't think you can, SO is mostly for classic styles and you pick the color/skin/leather.


----------



## jamidee

From the SA. I need.


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1966902
> 
> 
> From the SA. I need.



OH NO OH NO! I love them omg omg. Okay, I need to calm, I guess this python wont be available to order on other shoe?? I want these


----------



## texas87

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> OH NO OH NO! I love them omg omg. Okay, I need to calm, I guess this python wont be available to order on other shoe?? I want these



I tried them on today. They are stunning.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> From the SA. I need.



I need these in a Daff, but I still don't have a LP in my collection. ;-D I need to see what other styles this comes in.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> From the SA. I need.



I agree. Those are needed


----------



## Syams

my SA told me there will be a blue sapphir un bout,,,


----------



## 4Elegance

Syams said:
			
		

> my SA told me there will be a blue sapphir un bout,,,



Oh I can't wait to see these


----------



## bobobob

June 100
Paulina 100


----------



## JessieG

Syams said:
			
		

> my SA told me there will be a blue sapphir un bout,,,



Ooohh! Yay! Love the un bout!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> June 100
> Paulina 100



June looks beautiful! I'd love to see it in other colours and skins.


----------



## Louboufan

Syams said:


> my SA told me there will be a blue sapphir un bout,,,



Wow, what store is getting them?


----------



## vuittongirl82

Not sure if this has been posted here, but here is my new Lady Peep watersnake/ayers laminato in silver from Spring/Summer 2013 collection


----------



## vuittongirl82

This was sent by my SA. Turquoise Watersnake Altadama for SS 13


----------



## wannaprada

From my SA. My apologies if these were already posted. I'm unable to search the thread on my phone.


----------



## JessieG

vuittongirl82 said:
			
		

> This was sent by my SA. Turquoise Watersnake Altadama for SS 13



Love this colour


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:
			
		

> From my SA. My apologies if these were already posted. I'm unable to search the thread on my phone.



Pretty funky lookin shoe...def a statement piece!


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> From my SA. My apologies if these were already posted. I'm unable to search the thread on my phone.



I almost got these, but I am iffy about polka-dots.  They are still wearable to me, though, so I would get them, but still.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vuittongirl82 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here, but here is my new Lady Peep watersnake/ayers laminato in silver from Spring/Summer 2013 collection



these are gorgeous!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

wannaprada said:


> From my SA. My apologies if these were already posted. I'm unable to search the thread on my phone.



Nice, but I already have 2 other daf. snakes and never get to wear them because they are so high!


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## AEGIS

vuittongirl82 said:


> This was sent by my SA. Turquoise Watersnake Altadama for SS 13





oh at least these ad don't have a dye problem. it's almost like he's making up for that catastrophe from 2 years ago


----------



## heychar




----------



## heychar




----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

>



Wow! I'm surprised at how much I really like this! ;-D


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

>



I'm on the list for that saphir piggy 100. Love it


----------



## Dessye

vuittongirl82 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here, but here is my new Lady Peep watersnake/ayers laminato in silver from Spring/Summer 2013 collection



OMG, I DIE!!!   So beautiful!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The new summer collection is pretty cool, unlike some past collections that were a


----------



## rock_girl

heychar said:


>



This pair of Fred flats...anyone know what it is called?  I love them!


----------



## Alice1979

rock_girl said:


> This pair of Fred flats...anyone know what it is called?  I love them!



They're called Freddy Flat.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm on the list for that saphir piggy 100. Love it



Me too but I recently bought a MB BB in almost the same colour (just patent)...


----------



## l.a_girl19

I love the Saphir Pigalle 100...wonder if its available in the 120mm heel


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Me too but I recently bought a MB BB in almost the same colour (just patent)...






			
				l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> I love the Saphir Pigalle 100...wonder if its available in the 120mm heel



I love the shoe. It's not available in 120


----------



## xCHANELx

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm on the list for that saphir piggy 100. Love it



Are you on the list at the boutique? Do you know if any dept stores will be carrying this?? TIA!!


----------



## Christchrist

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> Are you on the list at the boutique? Do you know if any dept stores will be carrying this?? TIA!!



I know that NM has the filo in the same color. I'm on a list at the CL Madison boutique. They have them in now but not in my size


----------



## gfairenoughh

These are on the CL website!


----------



## JessieG

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> These are on the CL website!



Love these irl! Want them so bad in 120 but need a 35.5. Anyone has any leads pls let me know!!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Dessye said:
			
		

> OMG, I DIE!!!   So beautiful!!!



Thank you, girl! I love them dearly!


----------



## JessieG

Ladies, is the fluo rose Paris the same colour as last season (summer) fluo chic in pink (done in the piggy)???


----------



## heychar

JessieG said:


> Ladies, is the fluo rose Paris the same colour as last season (summer) fluo chic in pink (done in the piggy)???


It looks similar to me! but I think Rose Paris has a more reddish tone whereas Fluo was like highlighter pink!


----------



## bougainvillier

Since we are on this topic. Are rose Paris and flame in the new season the same color?


----------



## PetitColibri

bougainvillier said:


> Since we are on this topic. Are rose Paris and flame in the new season the same color?



no flame is more like an orange neon, rose paris is a pink


----------



## bougainvillier

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> no flame is more like an orange neon, rose paris is a pink



Yeah that's what I heard from the SA. Do you by any chance have any pic of the flame in shoes? I think I only see rose Paris here

The one I attached here is rose Paris correct?


----------



## Alice1979

I believe "fluo chic" is used to describe the neon finish in the patent. This S/S season actually has 2 neon pinks, rose paris and rose metador. Rose paris is more coral and rose metador is more berry.


----------



## sophinette007

bougainvillier said:


> Yeah that's what I heard from the SA. Do you by any chance have any pic of the flame in shoes? I think I only see rose Paris here
> 
> The one I attached here is rose Paris correct?



On your photo it is quite dark so it is difficult to say...It looks like more red so may be it is Flame. Here a pictured of what Rose Paris looks like in real life. On my photo the color is what it really looks like in real life. it is a pink coral fluo. I guess it is more coral than the previous Fluo Rose of the last season. It is really bright and the new "neon" color of this season. I guess Flame is a neon color too but with reddish orangey undertones where Rose Paris is a coral pink.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

sophinette007 said:


> On your photo it is quite dark so it is difficult to say...It looks like more red so may be it is Flame. Here a pictured of what Rose Paris looks like in real life. On my photo the color is what it really looks like in real life. it is a pink coral fluo. I guess it is more coral than the previous Fluo Rose of the last season. It is really bright and the new "neon" color of this season. I guess Flame is a neon color too but with reddish orangey undertones where Rose Paris is a coral pink.



ANYONE has an idea who is get the rose paris FIFI? 
TIA


----------



## Christchrist

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> ANYONE has an idea who is get the rose paris FIFI?
> TIA



I just saw it at Saks


----------



## regeens

bougainvillier said:


> Yeah that's what I heard from the SA. Do you by any chance have any pic of the flame in shoes? I think I only see rose Paris here
> 
> The one I attached here is rose Paris correct?



Nope, this is Flame PP 120 which I photographed from the Sydney boutique. The photo is a pretty accurate representation of the color IRL.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, which season are black patent Highness w/red tip from? TIA


----------



## gymangel812

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, which season are black patent Highness w/red tip from? TIA



i think it might have been fall 11 because they went on sale at NM june 2012.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Is there a Lady Peep or Fifi white/white spike?


----------



## nillacobain

gymangel812 said:


> i think it might have been fall 11 because they went on sale at NM june 2012.



Thank you! I only found reg leather in that list?


----------



## sophinette007

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Is there a Lady Peep or Fifi white/white spike?



I have just been told about a Baby Pink Lady Peep and Rose Paris Fifi spike. I guess the white spike will be only available for the Pigalle (also rose paris and baby pink for this style). But If I am wrong, please someone correct me.


----------



## gfairenoughh

IG picture! Please tell me these are for real!


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> IG picture! Please tell me these are for real!



Yes, they are on ecomm in one of the european countries.


----------



## nillacobain

gfairenoughh said:


> IG picture! Please tell me these are for real!



They're fun but I would break my neck for sure in these. I have Highness/Shameless and they're already pretty hard to walk in, let alone the slingback.


----------



## gfairenoughh

nillacobain said:
			
		

> They're fun but I would break my neck for sure in these. I have Highness/Shameless and they're already pretty hard to walk in, let alone the slingback.



I absolutely need these! If anyone anyone has any intel on these in the US help a sista out!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> IG picture! Please tell me these are for real!



That shoe is calling your name


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> That shoe is calling your name



i know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> i know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gfair i love it too! Something about it is so fun! Let me know if you locate it somewhere


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> gfair i love it too! Something about it is so fun! Let me know if you locate it somewhere



Of course!


----------



## NY_Mami

Syams said:


> are these new or old styles? i've never seen them in any online stores,,,and i want them oh-so badyly!!



This is Just Picks but I don't believe they were released in Gold only Silver and Blue.... Picks & Co came in gold though..... so this might be apart of the new season....


----------



## Syams

NY_Mami said:


> This is Just Picks but I don't believe they were released in Gold only Silver and Blue.... Picks & Co came in gold though..... so this might be apart of the new season....



searched for them hi n low and the stores said that they were old season...


----------



## aalinkaa

Syams said:
			
		

> searched for them hi n low and the stores said that they were old season...



NOrdstrom has them onsale now but in blue/green python for $1495-40% off. Contact Sterling, he should know about them.
Sterling.S.Edwards@nordstrom.com


----------



## NY_Mami

Syams said:


> searched for them hi n low and the stores said that they were old season...



Oh then these must've been a previous season but never went into production.....


----------



## hermosa_vogue

heychar said:


>






Christchrist said:


> I'm on the list for that saphir piggy 100. Love it



Do either of you lovely ladies know where I can presale/buy these sapphire Piggys in 35?  TIA


----------



## heychar

hermosa_vogue said:


> Do either of you lovely ladies know where I can presale/buy these sapphire Piggys in 35?  TIA



Probably best to call the Oz main women's CL Boutique they should be able to add you to the waitlist or let you know which boutique will be getting them!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Do either of you lovely ladies know where I can presale/buy these sapphire Piggys in 35?  TIA



I got mine from Madison


----------



## Syams

NY_Mami said:


> Oh then these must've been a previous season but never went into production.....



urm they were sold at quite a number of boutiques apparently,,and while searching for a pair,,saw a tpfer posting hers,,i wish i could get my hands on a pair!


----------



## bitchychinky

gfairenoughh said:


> I absolutely need these! If anyone anyone has any intel on these in the US help a sista out!



I was wondering around in the "Loubi World" section of the official site and this shoe is posted up in the "Collection SS 13."  It's called the "High Boubou Cotton."  I took a double look at these.  They are so fun looking.  I wonder if you can be put on a waitlist through the site??


----------



## Christchrist

There is a piggy 120 coming with jet crystals and lace. Unfortunately the "lace" is fishnet. And the crystals are at the cross sections.   Not on my list of must haves


----------



## xCHANELx

Does anyone has any intel in this shoe? So gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> Does anyone has any intel in this shoe? So gorgeous!



That was a custom made shoe for a designer for Heidi klum to wear. . It isn't available and not able to be remade custom. I already asked. It's a pigalle 120


----------



## xCHANELx

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That was a custom made shoe for a designer for Heidi klum to wear. . It isn't available and not able to be remade custom. I already asked. It's a pigalle 120



Thank you! I guess I can cross this off my list then


----------



## xCHANELx

New and I don't know what the first 3 are........ Lol


----------



## Christchrist

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> New and I don't know what the first 3 are........ Lol



They are a hot mess lol


----------



## xCHANELx

New


----------



## pixiesparkle

NY_Mami said:
			
		

> Oh then these must've been a previous season but never went into production.....



Yes they did. When I order my RG/nude Picks&Co. in May fromJJR boutique in Paris, they made a mistake and sent me these gold Just Picks which I returned. If I remember correctly they may have been from the same collection. While I was in Paris in late October, the Picks&Co was still on display so they may have some Just Picks left. Try contacting the Paris boutiques! Good luck!


----------



## Christchrist

Better shot of graffiti


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Better shot of graffiti



OMG, beautiful!! Are you getting these CC?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG, beautiful!! Are you getting these CC?



Yes BUT I thinks paint is a little sloppy. I will have to trade when I get them if it is


----------



## Dessye

Can someone tell me what in the heck is the difference between Flo 120 and Lady Claude 120???   Maybe Flo has a slight uptilt at the forefoot?


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what in the heck is the difference between Flo 120 and Lady Claude 120???   Maybe Flo has a slight uptilt at the forefoot?



Oh my gosh lol. I have no idea. Haha.  I can take different angle pictures if you have a LC to do the same. I don't have an LC 120


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> They are a hot mess lol



YES they are!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes BUT I thinks paint is a little sloppy. I will have to trade when I get them if it is



Yes, I'm definitely gonna have to get these! They well be my "pollock" that I missed out on last summer. ;-D When will yours arrive?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm definitely gonna have to get these! They well be my "pollock" that I missed out on last summer. ;-D When will yours arrive?



Wednesday


----------



## Dessye

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh lol. I have no idea. Haha.  I can take different angle pictures if you have a LC to do the same. I don't have an LC 120



They look alike to me


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wednesday



YAY!! Reveal + Mods please! ;-D I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> YAY!! Reveal + Mods please! ;-D I can't wait to see them!



Will do. I get a few  love me a sale


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:
			
		

> They look alike to me



I can't see a difference hmmm


----------



## NY_Mami

Syams said:


> urm they were sold at quite a number of boutiques apparently,,and while searching for a pair,,saw a tpfer posting hers,,i wish i could get my hands on a pair!



Oh really???.... were there some 120's???.... I only saw the silver, blue, and the blue ones.... not the gold ones....


----------



## NY_Mami

xCHANELx said:


> Does anyone has any intel in this shoe? So gorgeous!



That was the shoe for Alexandre Vauthier's collection.... there is a bootie version too.... don't know if those were released....


----------



## sakura

Dessye said:


> Can someone tell me what in the heck is the difference between Flo 120 and Lady Claude 120???   Maybe Flo has a slight uptilt at the forefoot?



I believe that the vamp and heel are different.


----------



## evanescent

Dessye said:


> Can someone tell me what in the heck is the difference between Flo 120 and Lady Claude 120???   Maybe Flo has a slight uptilt at the forefoot?



As someone who is completely obsessed with Lady Claudes, the last of the 2 styles looks exactly the same to me. I think the difference is that the Lady Claude has Ron Ron heel shape - thicker at the top and tapers gradually down to the heel tips. Whereas the Flo looks to me like it has Pigalle heel shape - cuts in at the very top into a straight heel down. 

Personally, I prefer the Lady Claude shape as it looks more balanced to me. This is entirely personal though, I'm really fussy when it comes to the shape of a shoe


----------



## 318Platinum

I forgot to tell you all that a CL SA informed me that Msr. Louboutin will be going to new heights! I think he will increase his 160 by either a half inch to an inch! I can't wait to see this in the flesh because you all know I like it high! ;-D I will definitely keep you all posted about this!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I forgot to tell you all that a CL SA informed me that Msr. Louboutin will be going to new heights! I think he will increase his 160 by either a half inch to an inch! I can't wait to see this in the flesh because you all know I like it high! ;-D I will definitely keep you all posted about this!



Oh my gosh he's gonna make stilts lol


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:


> I forgot to tell you all that a CL SA informed me that Msr. Louboutin will be going to new heights! I think he will increase his 160 by either a half inch to an inch! I can't wait to see this in the flesh because you all know I like it high! ;-D I will definitely keep you all posted about this!



Adios Mio!!!!!!!!!!!! Dreams really do come true!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Adios Mio!!!!!!!!!!!! Dreams really do come true!!!!



I know, right? I am soooooo excited, I can't wait at all! Gonna be so sexy!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Adios Mio!!!!!!!!!!!! Dreams really do come true!!!!






			
				318Platinum said:
			
		

> I know, right? I am soooooo excited, I can't wait at all! Gonna be so sexy!



You think he will go to 180? Or beyond


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> I forgot to tell you all that a CL SA informed me that Msr. Louboutin will be going to new heights! I think he will increase his 160 by either a half inch to an inch! I can't wait to see this in the flesh because you all know I like it high! ;-D I will definitely keep you all posted about this!



Scary.


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I forgot to tell you all that a CL SA informed me that Msr. Louboutin will be going to new heights! I think he will increase his 160 by either a half inch to an inch! I can't wait to see this in the flesh because you all know I like it high! ;-D I will definitely keep you all posted about this!



My limit is 160! Lol! I don't think I could wear anything higher to work, which is where I wear my CLs the most.


----------



## Cityfashionista

wannaprada said:
			
		

> My limit is 160! Lol! I don't think I could wear anything higher to work, which is where I wear my CLs the most.



I could wear higher to work but the chances of me getting taken out on a gurney are high. 

My dafs give me vertigo.


----------



## wannaprada

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> I could wear higher to work but the chances of me getting taken out on a gurney are high.
> 
> My dafs give me vertigo.



I tried my Dafs on for the second time last night and I thought "wow, these feel higher than my other high CLs!" Then I realized they feel that way because they are the highest pair of shoes I own! I'm a little nervous now about wearing them tomorrow!


----------



## Cityfashionista

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I tried my Dafs on for the second time last night and I thought "wow, these feel higher than my other high CLs!" Then I realized they feel that way because they are the highest pair of shoes I own! I'm a little nervous now about wearing them tomorrow!



Girl you can do it! You're a champ in your CLs. That's  why the 40.5 is good for us when it's a daf & not LD. My leopard daf is a 41 & I get heel slippage. It's scary.

My highness both are 41.5. I was told  highness runs small & they were on sale. They've very comfy but I fell out of them.  I gotta do something about that. :shame:

Your daf fits tight? I have 2 40.5 that never fall off. They do cause toe fatigue for me tho. They're Rolando toe box which you're good with?


----------



## wannaprada

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> Girl you can do it! You're a champ in your CLs. That's  why the 40.5 is good for us when it's a daf & not LD. My leopard daf is a 41 & I get heel slippage. It's scary.
> 
> My highness both are 41.5. I was told  highness runs small & they were on sale. They've very comfy but I fell out of them.  I gotta do something about that. :shame:
> 
> Your daf fits tight? I have 2 40.5 that never fall off. They do cause toe fatigue for me tho. They're Rolando toe box which you're good with?



Thanks for the support! Lol! They do fit snug, so that's good and if they're anything like my Rolando, then I'm good! I can walk all day in those!


----------



## Cityfashionista

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support! Lol! They do fit snug, so that's good and if they're anything like my Rolando, then I'm good! I can walk all day in those!



Yes they're mama rolando from what I've heard. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You think he will go to 180? Or beyond



I don't think 180, but could you imagine? OMG. I am just hoping the SA is legit with the info! You know how CL SAs are with news and info! Changes more than the weather!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I don't think 180, but could you imagine? OMG. I am just hoping the SA is legit with the info! You know how CL SAs are with news and info! Changes more than the weather!



Oh I know cool. It would be interesting to see how high he does go. He does like to push the envelope


----------



## Cityfashionista

Whomever gets them I want mod shots. 

 I used to be the same way with the super high Christian Louboutins. Now my high ones scare me.

That being said  I can't seem to stop buying them & as long as it has a daf platform it can't hurt to have just one.


----------



## 318Platinum

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> Whomever gets them I want mod shots.
> 
> I used to be the same way with the super high Christian Louboutins. Now my high ones scare me.
> 
> That being said  I can't seem to stop buying them & as long as it has a daf platform it can't hurt to have just one.



Now you already know I will definitely get it, if the style looks good (daff preferably)! Heights in heels is what I live for! ;-D


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Now you already know I will definitely get it, if the style looks good (daff preferably)! Heights in heels is what I live for! ;-D



Well you know I will too just because I have a daf addiction. 

You first.


----------



## texas87

Cityfashionista said:


> Girl you can do it! You're a champ in your CLs. That's  why the 40.5 is good for us when it's a daf & not LD. My leopard daf is a 41 & I get heel slippage. It's scary.
> 
> My highness both are 41.5. I was told  highness runs small & they were on sale. They've very comfy but I fell out of them.  I gotta do something about that. :shame:
> 
> Your daf fits tight? I have 2 40.5 that never fall off. They do cause toe fatigue for me tho. They're Rolando toe box which you're good with?



City, would you say that 1/2 down and TTS in daff are similar in length. I'm a perfect 36 in HPs and LPs and I have a few CLS in 35.5 so I wasnt sure if I needed a 35.5 or 36 in suede daffs. I was worried that 35.5 would be toe crunching.


----------



## Cityfashionista

texas87 said:
			
		

> City, would you say that 1/2 down and TTS in daff are similar in length. I'm a perfect 36 in HPs and LPs and I have a few CLS in 35.5 so I wasnt sure if I needed a 35.5 or 36 in suede daffs. I was worried that 35.5 would be toe crunching.



Ooh that's tough. If toe crunching bothers you then the 36 may be better. I'd personally either do a 35.5 in daf or 36 in lady daf because the strap will help you with security.

I've been told suede shoes stretches but I haven't worn many of my suede enough back to back to ever notice. 

Laleeza wears a 38 in her dafs & she's normally a 38.5-39 so sizing down may work for you.

I'm tts 40.5 for most things including daf. I could wear a 40 in daf. It's tight but I could do it. 

Hths


----------



## texas87

Cityfashionista said:


> Ooh that's tough. If toe crunching bothers you then the 36 may be better. I'd personally either do a 35.5 in daf or 36 in lady daf because the strap will help you with security.
> 
> I've been told suede shoes stretches but I haven't worn many of my suede enough back to back to ever notice.
> 
> Laleeza wears a 38 in her dafs & she's normally a 38.5-39 so sizing down may work for you.
> 
> I'm tts 40.5 for most things including daf. I could wear a 40 in daf. It's tight but I could do it.
> 
> Hths



Thanks City. I'm looking at the daf not lady daf. I was thinking 36 in daff too and pad if there is slippage which I normally get w/ many cls bc of my narrow ankles. I passed up last week when they had my size and now seeing Wanna's im slightly regretting it lol. I messaged my SA to see if they still have it. If not, it wasnt meant to be


----------



## Cityfashionista

texas87 said:
			
		

> Thanks City. I'm looking at the daf not lady daf. I was thinking 36 in daff too and pad if there is slippage which I normally get w/ many cls bc of my narrow ankles. I passed up last week when they had my size and now seeing Wanna's im slightly regretting it lol. I messaged my SA to see if they still have it. If not, it wasnt meant to be



Good luck.


----------



## texas87

Cityfashionista said:


> Good luck.



Thanks City


----------



## GoGlam

I got some heel slippage in a décolleté pair I had and nothing was working.  While visiting the fam in miami, my father says grab some cotton and put it in the front of your shoe! So I did and my foot went back to the end of the shoe plus it was totally comfy with the cushion from the cotton!


----------



## Dessye

evanescent said:


> As someone who is completely obsessed with Lady Claudes, the last of the 2 styles looks exactly the same to me. I think the difference is that the Lady Claude has Ron Ron heel shape - thicker at the top and tapers gradually down to the heel tips. Whereas the Flo looks to me like it has Pigalle heel shape - cuts in at the very top into a straight heel down.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Lady Claude shape as it looks more balanced to me. This is entirely personal though, I'm really fussy when it comes to the shape of a shoe



Thanks -- you're right, it's the heel.  I was Googling images of both before and couldn't appreciate a significant difference but now that you and Sakura mention it, the sides of the vamp are also slightly lower cut on the Flo.  But I agree it is the same last.


----------



## Dessye

GoGlam said:


> I got some heel slippage in a décolleté pair I had and nothing was working.  While visiting the fam in miami, my father says grab some cotton and put it in the front of your shoe! So I did and my foot went back to the end of the shoe plus it was totally comfy with the cushion from the cotton!



Yes, I heard this before - I've tried it with tissue paper but cotton sounds so much more comfortable!


----------



## AEGIS

technically he's probably done 170ish...the bigger the shoe size the higher the heel tends to be...so a 40+ in a daff might be more than 160...maybe 162? 163? might be even taller than that.  i'll leave that to you young kds lol


----------



## sally.m

OK, Maybe someone can help me?!?!?!?!?!

Im not sure if i dreamt it or read it somewhere late at night but I have it in my head that they are re releasing the Madame Butterfly Booties?

Am i having a 'moment'?? Id love it if they do, I regret not getting them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dessye said:


> Can someone tell me what in the heck is the difference between Flo 120 and Lady Claude 120???   Maybe Flo has a slight uptilt at the forefoot?





sakura said:


> *I believe that the vamp and heel are different.*





evanescent said:


> As someone who is completely obsessed with Lady Claudes, the last of the 2 styles looks exactly the same to me. I think the difference is that the Lady Claude has Ron Ron heel shape - thicker at the top and tapers gradually down to the heel tips. Whereas the Flo looks to me like it has Pigalle heel shape - cuts in at the very top into a straight heel down.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Lady Claude shape as it looks more balanced to me. This is entirely personal though, I'm really fussy when it comes to the shape of a shoe



ITA w/*sakura*.  The vamp and heel are different and because of that, how they look on the foot is different.  IMO, the Flo 120 is closer to the YouYou 120 than the LC.


----------



## candiebear

vuittongirl82 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here, but here is my new Lady Peep watersnake/ayers laminato in silver from Spring/Summer 2013 collection



I need these! What was the pricepoint if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MR14

Saks has the spiked Biancas up on their website!!! They are soo fabulous!!!!


----------



## MR14

Just ordered the spiked Biancas from Saks!! It seems like i have been waiting forever for this shoe!! This is absolutely one of my UGH!! Hopefully we will soon see a strassed Bianca!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Good stuff at saks.com!!!


----------



## evanescent

LavenderIce said:


> ITA w/*sakura*.  The vamp and heel are different and because of that, how they look on the foot is different.  IMO, the Flo 120 is closer to the YouYou 120 than the LC.



Oh you are right, having seen CC's mod shots, they do look more like the You You than the LCs..


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving the spiked Bianca's!


----------



## vuittongirl82

candiebear said:


> I need these! What was the pricepoint if you don't mind me asking?



It is around $1400


----------



## Syams

NY_Mami said:


> Oh really???.... were there some 120's???.... I only saw the silver, blue, and the blue ones.... not the gold ones....



yurp,,,and the stores and ecomm confirmed this


----------



## NY_Mami

syams said:


> yurp,,,and the stores and ecomm confirmed this



yippee!!!...


----------



## NY_Mami

gfairenoughh said:


> Good stuff at saks.com!!!



That bag is cute....


----------



## hermosa_vogue

There's a Barbie pink Pigalle on NAP ladies.  Too Barbie for me personally


----------



## 318Platinum

hermosa_vogue said:


> There's a Barbie pink Pigalle on NAP ladies.  Too Barbie for me personally



Too short for me, but I like it! Would go perfect for this party i'm going to next year!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Too short for me, but I like it! Would go perfect for this party i'm going to next year!




you're a planner! lol


----------



## jamidee

ohhh those spike biancas make me super happy


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> you're a planner! lol



Lol, for the most part, I try to be.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Cute!


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Cute!



I'm head over heels for these.


----------



## MegsVC

gfairenoughh said:


> Cute!



Are those aurium strass highness?!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gfairenoughh said:


> Cute!




finally!!! he came to his senses and is doing normal strass again  this gives me hope  thank you for posting!


----------



## heiress-ox

ooh i like the spike bianca 140


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> Cute!



Gorgeous!


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> Cute!


----------



## Dessye

Wow I love the new aurum strass Highness!!!  And yes that Bianca spike looks tempting.   When are you getting it, heiress???


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> finally!!! he came to his senses and is doing normal strass again  this gives me hope  thank you for posting!



Daff or Highness? Plz enable me


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Daff or Highness? Plz enable me



Personally I vote daff, I think the highness look a little less elegant. But the normal strass will make them both look leaps and bounds above the sidetracked ring strass!!

Any idea what other colors he is introducing? This photo looks kind of like aurum.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Personally I vote daff, I think the highness look a little less elegant. But the normal strass will make them both look leaps and bounds above the sidetracked ring strass!!
> 
> Any idea what other colors he is introducing? This photo looks kind of like aurum.



As far as i know, almost all the boutiques will receive the AURUM & the true silver which they call it WENDY strass (Crystal Comet Argent Light).
The will be an Antique Gold color which is (Light Metallic Gold Crystals) but not sure which boutique is getting this particular Antique Gold Strass. Anyway its not that impressive to me.

The Aurum and the Multi color Daffs are TDF !!!!

Am Torn ladies ,, shall i GO CRAZY AND get them BOTH 



Picture found online!
Courtesy of Hug-you.com and lifestyle defined.com.


----------



## Dessye

I like crazy!!! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As far as i know, almost all the boutiques will receive the AURUM & the true silver which they call it WENDY strass (Crystal Comet Argent Light).
> The will be an Antique Gold color which is (Light Metallic Gold Crystals) but not sure which boutique is getting this particular Antique Gold Strass. Anyway its not that impressive to me.
> 
> The Aurum and the Multi color Daffs are TDF !!!!
> 
> Am Torn ladies ,, shall i GO CRAZY AND get them BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> Picture found online!
> Courtesy of Hug-you.com and lifestyle defined.com.


----------



## gfairenoughh

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As far as i know, almost all the boutiques will receive the AURUM & the true silver which they call it WENDY strass (Crystal Comet Argent Light).
> The will be an Antique Gold color which is (Light Metallic Gold Crystals) but not sure which boutique is getting this particular Antique Gold Strass. Anyway its not that impressive to me.
> 
> The Aurum and the Multi color Daffs are TDF !!!!
> 
> Am Torn ladies ,, shall i GO CRAZY AND get them BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> Picture found online!
> Courtesy of Hug-you.com and lifestyle defined.com.



 Good heavens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumi

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As far as i know, almost all the boutiques will receive the AURUM & the true silver which they call it WENDY strass (Crystal Comet Argent Light).
> The will be an Antique Gold color which is (Light Metallic Gold Crystals) but not sure which boutique is getting this particular Antique Gold Strass. Anyway its not that impressive to me.
> 
> The Aurum and the Multi color Daffs are TDF !!!!
> 
> Am Torn ladies ,, shall i GO CRAZY AND get them BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> Picture found online!
> Courtesy of Hug-you.com and lifestyle defined.com.



Pretty pictures! I'm starting to fall in love with the rainbow strass 

*^SeDuCTive^*, if you can get both, then I vote that you get both! I don't think it would be crazy  If you could only get one, I vote for the Daffs.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As far as i know, almost all the boutiques will receive the AURUM & the true silver which they call it WENDY strass (Crystal Comet Argent Light).
> The will be an Antique Gold color which is (Light Metallic Gold Crystals) but not sure which boutique is getting this particular Antique Gold Strass. Anyway its not that impressive to me.
> 
> The Aurum and the Multi color Daffs are TDF !!!!
> 
> Am Torn ladies ,, shall i GO CRAZY AND get them BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> Picture found online!
> Courtesy of Hug-you.com and lifestyle defined.com.



Do it! Get both if you can. I'm sure you'll get a lot of wear out of each


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As far as i know, almost all the boutiques will receive the AURUM & the true silver which they call it WENDY strass (Crystal Comet Argent Light).
> The will be an Antique Gold color which is (Light Metallic Gold Crystals) but not sure which boutique is getting this particular Antique Gold Strass. Anyway its not that impressive to me.
> 
> The Aurum and the Multi color Daffs are TDF !!!!
> 
> Am Torn ladies ,, shall i GO CRAZY AND get them BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> Picture found online!
> Courtesy of Hug-you.com and lifestyle defined.com.



thank you so much for these photos! gosh i want to like the rainbow strass but i just don't think i can justify the price. maybe in a pair of flats? they would feel more cutesy?

the antique gold-- is that something that has been done before?


----------



## Nolia

Pretty lower heel~

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod147340213&cmCat=product


----------



## gfairenoughh

IG Picture! I need these in the pink and blue! If you see them let me know!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> IG Picture! I need these in the pink and blue! If you see them let me know!



They are on the CL Paris website. Have you emailed Madison or Horatio ?


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> They are on the CL Paris website. Have you emailed Madison or Horatio ?



I have never done that. Do you have their email for other store?


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I have never done that. Do you have their email for other store?



Just pm'd you


----------



## Christchrist

Some new styles from Costa Mesa
The bianca rouge lipstick watersnake is delish
The white gorilla is from Roan Shop


----------



## Christchrist

more from costa mesa
Duplice
Exagona
Cachottiere


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles from Costa Mesa
> The bianca rouge lipstick watersnake is delish
> The white gorilla is from Roan Shop
> 
> 
> View attachment 2003736



omg I hope that comes in a Lady Peep!!


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles from Costa Mesa
> The bianca rouge lipstick watersnake is delish
> The white gorilla is from Roan Shop
> 
> View attachment 2003736



Love these Biancas!!!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> IG Picture! I need these in the pink and blue! If you see them let me know!



This is a need for me too Gfair! Let me know if you have luck locating them!


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> This is a need for me too Gfair! Let me know if you have luck locating them!



U got it!! Im on u hunt!


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> IG Picture! I need these in the pink and blue! If you see them let me know!



I love these


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:
			
		

> This is a need for me too Gfair! Let me know if you have luck locating them!



Hey Texas! Horatio got back to me and said they should know when they are coming in by the end of the month!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Just pm'd you



Thank you CC! Alec got back to me!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey Texas! Horatio got back to me and said they should know when they are coming in by the end of the month!!



Thanks Gfair! So Horatio is getting them?


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gfair! So Horatio is getting them?



The color way I want is blue/pink and he said his store would not be getting it. But other stores are and he would put me on a wait list!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> The color way I want is blue/pink and he said his store would not be getting it. But other stores are and he would put me on a wait list!



Oh ok. Do you have his contact info?


----------



## bougainvillier

Wondering how do you ladies like these. I'm tempted


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Wondering how do you ladies like these. I'm tempted



I hate wedges but those are cute


----------



## texas87

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Wondering how do you ladies like these. I'm tempted



I think they are super cute but they remind me too much of the Valentino rockstud wedges. They come in a bunch of colors. I like them, just can't justify that much on wedges kwim!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I hate wedges but those are cute



I don't own a single wedge. Always been flats or heels. What's the point right? But these might be my first wedge


----------



## bougainvillier

texas87 said:
			
		

> I think they are super cute but they remind me too much of the Valentino rockstud wedges. They come in a bunch of colors. I like them, just can't justify that much on wedges kwim!



Yea I know exactly what are you talking about. Maybe they will hit sales next June lol. I'm already thinking ahead.


----------



## texas87

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Yea I know exactly what are you talking about. Maybe they will hit sales next June lol. I'm already thinking ahead.



Haha I was thinking the same as well for another pair I'm eyeing.


----------



## bougainvillier

texas87 said:
			
		

> Haha I was thinking the same as well for another pair I'm eyeing.



Which pair?


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I don't own a single wedge. Always been flats or heels. What's the point right? But these might be my first wedge



I'll roll my ankle and break my face in a wedge. I can rock a lady peep though lol


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'll roll my ankle and break my face in a wedge. I can rock a lady peep though lol



Lol is it the weight? Those are often heavy right


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Lol is it the weight? Those are often heavy right



I don't know. I just feel super unsteady


----------



## samina

Anyone know what patent colours the Pigalle will released in 100?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Wondering how do you ladies like these. I'm tempted



they would look lovely on you!! they also come in a nude, black and white


----------



## Syams

why do i feel like louboutin is moving slowly with this season's collection? i want to see more styles!


----------



## LavenderIce

samina said:


> Anyone know what patent colours the Pigalle will released in 100?



Do you mean non-spike patents?  So far I've seen them in the rose matador (fluo pink), graffiti and souris (grey.)  I hope to see it in more colors this season.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Do you mean non-spike patents?  So far I've seen them in the rose matador (fluo pink), graffiti and souris (grey.)  I hope to see it in more colors this season.



I'm gonna need that grey. I can't find it in a 39.5


----------



## samina

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Do you mean non-spike patents?  So far I've seen them in the rose matador (fluo pink), graffiti and souris (grey.)  I hope to see it in more colors this season.



LavenderIce - yes non spike, I'm hoping for some turquoise n pretty patent fun colours but not fluorescent but patent.. They have the sapphire blue in leather for full price over here.. But I really want patent..


----------



## aalinkaa

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm gonna need that grey. I can't find it in a 39.5



Saks ordered grey patent, they don't have your size?


----------



## LavenderIce

samina said:


> LavenderIce - yes non spike, *I'm hoping for some turquoise n pretty patent fun colours* but not fluorescent but patent.. They have the sapphire blue in leather for full price over here.. But I really want patent..



I know what you mean.  I'm hoping to see fun (non-spike) colors too.


----------



## Christchrist

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Saks ordered grey patent, they don't have your size?



They did? H,mm


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They did? H,mm



Barney's has it as well.


----------



## Christchrist

Lady peep craie crystal python.


----------



## Christchrist

This is not called a pigalle. It is cute like one though. I forgot the name


----------



## hermosa_vogue

LavenderIce said:


> I know what you mean.  I'm hoping to see fun (non-spike) colors too.



I spoke to a SA who said Mr Louboutin is doing less with spikes in the coming seasons.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Lady peep craie crystal python.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009490


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

>



Oh that has to be mine.  You need it too


----------



## aalinkaa

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They did? H,mm



Sorry, misinformed you! It was Barney's!


----------



## sakura23

I purchased the grey pigalle 100 from barneys (the souris colour) a couple of weeks ago, but had to send them back. It might just be me but the sizing was way off, I couldn't even fit my foot in the 41, when the rest of my pigalles are 41. The colour is nice, but not as nice as the grey I missed out on last year


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> Lady peep craie crystal python.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009490



I think these are these... they're TDF gorgeous in person


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> I think these are these... they're TDF gorgeous in person



I must have!!! They are stunning!!!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> I think these are these... they're TDF gorgeous in person



These are soo pretty. I fell in love when I saw it on your IG


----------



## samina

Declic in gold glitter is coming out for 2013... Would love the Pigalle in gold or nude glitter


----------



## Syams

dirtyaddiction said:


> I think these are these... they're TDF gorgeous in person


where did u get this?


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:
			
		

> Declic in gold glitter is coming out for 2013... Would love the Pigalle in gold or nude glitter



Oh yes. That would be pretty


----------



## Christchrist

Anyone seen this IRL? 

Ronda


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Anyone seen this IRL?
> 
> Ronda



How cute...from the picture!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dirtyaddiction said:


> I think these are these... they're TDF gorgeous in person



OMG....    where are these available?!?!


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> OMG....    where are these available?!?!



I was told by Costa Mesa that they are only available at Horatio. Horatio will be getting them in the next 10 days. I'm not sure about department stores though.


----------



## LavenderIce

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> OMG....    where are these available?!?!



Madison, Horatio and Miami is supposed to get them.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Anyone seen this IRL?
> 
> Ronda
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010476



BG has them....

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...uboutin%26_requestid%3D12196%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## chacci1

Christchrist said:


> Lady peep craie crystal python.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009490



Loooovvveeee!!!!


----------



## chacci1

Christchrist said:


> This is not called a pigalle. It is cute like one though. I forgot the name
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009494



I must have this one too!  Gorgeous!


----------



## pquiles

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Better shot of graffiti



These i love!!


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> I think these are these... they're TDF gorgeous in person



wowsers those are GORGEOUS

too bad i would be afraid of the python yellowing


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> BG has them....
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Cross-Ronda-Patent-Pump-Black-Rouge-louboutin/prod82360042___/?eItemId=prod82360042&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D12196%2526N%253D0%2526va%253Dt



Yes but I'm unsure of sizing


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> OMG....    where are these available?!?!



Horatio


----------



## 318Platinum

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I spoke to a SA who said Mr Louboutin is doing less with spikes in the coming seasons.



This is good! He is putting WAY too many spikes on everything! The shopping bags even have spikes now!! ;-D Any new intel on the Not-Pigalle Pigalle? I think i'm in love, but can't tell from the stock pic.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> This is good! He is putting WAY too many spikes on everything! The shopping bags even have spikes now!! ;-D Any new intel on the Not-Pigalle Pigalle? I think i'm in love, but can't tell from the stock pic.


Hi 318Platinum?  Are you talking about the style that looks exactly like a Pigalle, heel height 120 with a curvy heel shape that is similiar to the Maryle?  I think its called something like Batignolle.  I hear it comes in Black Nude and Lipstick Rouge.  I want the Lipstick!!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> This is good! He is putting WAY too many spikes on everything! The shopping bags even have spikes now!! ;-D Any new intel on the Not-Pigalle Pigalle? I think i'm in love, but can't tell from the stock pic.



The fishnet one? That's going to be coming to Costa Mesa CL. And I think saks


----------



## 318Platinum

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Hi 318Platinum?  Are you talking about the style that looks exactly like a Pigalle, heel height 120 with a curvy heel shape that is similiar to the Maryle?  I think its called something like Batignolle.  I hear it comes in Black Nude and Lipstick Rouge.  I want the Lipstick!!!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> The fishnet one? That's going to be coming to Costa Mesa CL. And I think saks



Yes, the fishnet is called "Pigaresille" and I was told several boutiques ordered it. $795


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yes, the fishnet is called "Pigaresille" and I was told several boutiques ordered it. $795



I just know I'm getting it from Costa Mesa lol


----------



## aalinkaa

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The fishnet one? That's going to be coming to Costa Mesa CL. And I think saks



Is it 120 only? Does it come in100?


----------



## Christchrist

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Is it 120 only? Does it come in100?



I don't know about the 100


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Found these python highness on IG not seen before they are amazing!!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, anyone knows if anything will come out in the old chunky multi glitter this season (spring 2013)? TIA


----------



## Christchrist

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, anyone knows if anything will come out in the old chunky multi glitter this season (spring 2013)? TIA



Isn't the fifi chunk that's online? That's coming to Horatio


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

blueeyeskelli said:


> Found these python highness on IG not seen before they are amazing!!



*Drooling over these!!!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> I think these are these... they're TDF gorgeous in person



 *OMG!!!*




Need these!!! Spectacular! Great purchase *dirtyaddiction*, I wish they come in Europe too.


----------



## texas87

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Drooling over these!!!*



Bergdorfs has the python highness rouge lipstick python on their website already $1295


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

texas87 said:


> Bergdorfs has the python highness rouge lipstick python on their website already $1295



Thanks  *texas87*!! Too bad they do not ship to Spain.


----------



## Louboufan

pquiles said:


> These i love!!



I love your Chanel bag in your pic. Is it orange?


----------



## Dessye

I love the Borghese! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod152760085&cmCat=product


----------



## Dessye

LavenderIce said:


> Madison, Horatio and Miami is supposed to get them.



I may have seen these through the window at Madison when I peeked through on Sunday.  They were closed.


----------



## me&momo

Dessye said:
			
		

> I love the Borghese!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Borghese-Patent-Platform-Red-Sole-Pump-Shoes/prod152760085_cat39620738__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat39620738%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod152760085&cmCat=product



Ohhhh these are nice!


----------



## xCHANELx

Anyone has intel on what new patent color pigalle will come in for the new season?


----------



## nillacobain

Christchrist said:


> Isn't the fifi chunk that's online? That's coming to Horatio



Yes, that glitter but in multicolor.


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> I love the Borghese!



I do too!  I saw them on the Saks site in Beige 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jMsfdsx


----------



## nillacobain

anniethecat said:


> I do too!  I saw them on the Saks site in Beige
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jMsfdsx



They're nice, much better than the Exagona IMO.


----------



## gymangel812

LADY PEEP 150 PYTHON CRYSTAL CRAIE $1395 @ Madison


----------



## Christchrist

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> LADY PEEP 150 PYTHON CRYSTAL CRAIE $1395 @ Madison



My baby. Oh I love that shoe.


----------



## mrl1005

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> LADY PEEP 150 PYTHON CRYSTAL CRAIE $1395 @ Madison



Oh, she is lovely! I think this will be my post-bar treat. Yup, I do believe so!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> View attachment 2014751
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 PYTHON CRYSTAL CRAIE $1395 @ Madison



these are beyond-beyond!!!  thank you for sharing a real life photo!!


----------



## Christchrist

Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique


----------



## xCHANELx

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique



These would Make the perfect valentine's gift


----------



## Christchrist

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> These would Make the perfect valentine's gift



I agree I  need it lol


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique



Omg I love these...dammit


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique
> 
> 
> View attachment 2014965



Hmm these are interesting... I'm not sure how I feel about these yet  I'd have to see a real life photo first.


----------



## rock_girl

gymangel812 said:


> LADY PEEP 150 PYTHON CRYSTAL CRAIE $1395 @ Madison



Any idea if the python crystal will be coming in any other styles besides Lady Peep?  LP and I do not work well together... :cry:


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Hmm these are interesting... I'm not sure how I feel about these yet  I'd have to see a real life photo first.



Oh you will lol. It's due in Vegas from now to march I guess


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Omg I love these...dammit



Hahahaha. Me too


----------



## gymangel812

Christchrist said:


> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique
> 
> 
> View attachment 2014965



OMG the exotics this seasons are so awesome!


----------



## Christchrist

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> OMG the exotics this seasons are so awesome!



They really are.  I love them


----------



## xCHANELx

New PP has anyone seen it IRL or know which store ordered these? I think I need these


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Batignolles in Black and Rouge.

My SA says the toe-box a Pigalle with shapely heels.
Saks has them in 100s, but hear 120s are available too!
Must have the Rouge 120s!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jMv40GO


----------



## angelcove

Hi!! What styles are available in baby pink patent besides pigalle spike 100/120, flo, lady peep sling?  Thx!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique
> 
> 
> View attachment 2014965



*Pretty!!    *


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique
> 
> 
> View attachment 2014965



Wowzers!!!!! 



blueeyeskelli said:


> Found these python highness on IG not seen before they are amazing!!



Wow, those are gorgeous and I love the highness!!! 



Dessye said:


> I love the Borghese!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod152760085&cmCat=product



Me too Dessye! They are so cute! love the criss cross.


----------



## xCHANELx

New


----------



## bougainvillier

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> New



Wow the first one is 16cm? What's the style name? I love the print. Wonder if it comes in a lower heel style?


----------



## xCHANELx

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Wow the first one is 16cm? What's the style name? I love the print. Wonder if it comes in a lower heel style?



These are called boubou they are 160 I don't think they come in lower heel style


----------



## 318Platinum

High BouBou 160 Bazin Green Blue White $1,495.00.  Thoughts?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> High BouBou 160 Bazin Green Blue White $1,495.00.  Thoughts?



You can rock it doll


----------



## martinaa

xCHANELx said:


> New



Is the yellow in the second pic the canari?


----------



## charmesh

318Platinum said:


> High BouBou 160 Bazin Green Blue White $1,495.00.  Thoughts?



I love that shoe, but the platform isn't for me.


----------



## texas87

318Platinum said:


> High BouBou 160 Bazin Green Blue White $1,495.00.  Thoughts?



we've discussed this shoe a lot a few pages back...love! I also love the pink/blue version and the jenny version


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xCHANELx said:


> New



I'm loving those spiked flats! so cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> High BouBou 160 Bazin Green Blue White $1,495.00.  Thoughts?



*AMAZING!*


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I wish I liked the BouBou


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:


> High BouBou 160 Bazin Green Blue White $1,495.00.  Thoughts?



I love it! The pink and blue version. I am on the wait list for it!!


----------



## charmesh

gfairenoughh said:


> I love it! The pink and blue version. I am on the wait list for it!!



I love the print. I love love love that ruffle. Hate that platform.


----------



## shoe_luvr

charmesh said:
			
		

> I love the print. I love love love that ruffle. Hate that platform.



Agreed! I love everything about it, except the platform. I wish he would have made a more wearable pair &#128549;


----------



## hermosa_vogue

martinaa said:


> Is the yellow in the second pic the canari?



I'd also like to know!


----------



## pquiles

Louboufan said:


> I love your Chanel bag in your pic. Is it orange?



Thank you.  It's a muted orange lambskin Jumbo.


----------



## 8seventeen19

xCHANELx said:


> New PP has anyone seen it IRL or know which store ordered these? I think I need these



Did you find out? I'm seriously considering as well.




martinaa said:


> Is the yellow in the second pic the canari?



It is! I'd love something in it.


----------



## halohead

I'll add to the thread. I have 4 pairs on order just waiting for them to hit the store, so they can ship them to me. 
1) louis spike in blue on blue suede
2) dandy in blk patent PikPik 
3) louis strass in confetti crystal
4) plain blk louis

Also looking for the Heri metal toe spikes!!!!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

^^ the Henri metal toe spike is called IRONITO it is $2,595 Barney's will get it in there NY , BEV Hills and San Fran locations


----------



## ellelee

halohead said:


> I'll add to the thread. I have 4 pairs on order just waiting for them to hit the store, so they can ship them to me.
> 1) louis spike in blue on blue suede
> 2) dandy in blk patent PikPik
> 3) louis strass in confetti crystal
> 4) plain blk louis
> 
> Also looking for the Heri metal toe spikes!!!!


is the louis spike blue on blue suede for woman? Do you mind telling me which boutique is getting this?


----------



## halohead

JustWantToPeek said:


> ^^ the Henri metal toe spike is called IRONITO it is $2,595 Barney's will get it in there NY , BEV Hills and San Fran locations



Awesome...... Thanks for the info!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Love these!  Anyone know who might be getting them in NorCal?

Also, is Jenny TTS?


----------



## halohead

ellelee said:


> is the louis spike blue on blue suede for woman? Do you mind telling me which boutique is getting this?


The louis blue on blue suede is for mens. There is usually a women's version. I know barneys SF is getting them and LA boutique said they were getting a very large selection of louis spikes


----------



## LavenderIce

BittyMonkey said:


> Love these!  Anyone know who might be getting them in NorCal?
> 
> Also, is Jenny TTS?



I saw them in Saks Las Vegas, so maybe Saks SF will get them?


----------



## nyc709

When are the Pigaresille being released?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BittyMonkey said:


> Love these!  Anyone know who might be getting them in NorCal?
> 
> Also, is Jenny TTS?



Yep Jenny is TTS


----------



## ellelee

halohead said:


> The louis blue on blue suede is for mens. There is usually a women's version. I know barneys SF is getting them and LA boutique said they were getting a very large selection of louis spikes



Thank you!


----------



## CocoB

LamborghiniGirl said:


> OMG....    where are these available?!?!



You probably know this already, but Madison has them now - they were in my most recent boutique email .


----------



## CocoB

Christchrist said:


> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique
> 
> 
> View attachment 2014965



Ohhh, Vegas only? These are such a sweet color mix, I'm seriously tempted.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CocoB said:


> You probably know this already, but Madison has them now - they were in my most recent boutique email .



thank you for letting me know!  i actually didn't know that  but the lady peep AB strass i had been waiting for for a year in my size finally popped up, so that took priority  but if this was matte black python, or matte white, i would jump all over it!!!


----------



## CocoB

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you for letting me know!  i actually didn't know that  but the lady peep AB strass i had been waiting for for a year in my size finally popped up, so that took priority  but if this was matte black python, or matte white, i would jump all over it!!!



Matte white would be amazing !


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:
			
		

> Ohhh, Vegas only? These are such a sweet color mix, I'm seriously tempted.



I was told vegas. I'm not sure


----------



## JL988

halohead said:


> The louis blue on blue suede is for mens. There is usually a women's version. I know barneys SF is getting them and LA boutique said they were getting a very large selection of louis spikes



Do you know when these will be coming in?


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Pomme python Bianca going to the Vegas boutique
> 
> 
> View attachment 2014965



Anyone knows where to find these beauties in Europe?


----------



## halohead

JL988 said:


> Do you know when these will be coming in?



I don't know when they will be in....I was told sometime betweeen now and end of March.  It will be later on in the season because of manufacturing delays.


----------



## nillacobain

NM found them


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i think i might be nuts but i was strongly (and oddly) drawn to that tie-dye multicolor Pitou on CL.com. do you think there will be lots of variance between different pairs? i am worried when they arrive they could look dramatically different. has anyone seen these in person, did they look like online?

like in the past with the paint splatter pairs and trash pairs there was lots of variance.


----------



## loveshoesbags

blueeyeskelli said:


> Found these python highness on IG not seen before they are amazing!!



I just bought those I love them !!


----------



## BagBragger

I hope this is the right thread for this...

The Limited  Daf Booty 160 Python Masai is available in size 40 at Saks Chicago for $3595.00.  Contact Geoffrey @ 702-494-9175


----------



## loveshoesbags

BagBragger said:


> I hope this is the right thread for this...
> 
> The Limited  Daf Booty 160 Python Masai is available in size 40 at Saks Chicago for $3595.00.  Contact Geoffrey @ 702-494-9175



Those are to die for !!


----------



## shida25

BagBragger said:


> I hope this is the right thread for this...
> 
> The Limited  Daf Booty 160 Python Masai is available in size 40 at Saks Chicago for $3595.00.  Contact Geoffrey @ 702-494-9175



OMG!!!!!!  Those are hot!


----------



## BagBragger

loveshoesbags said:
			
		

> Those are to die for !!



I know right...but 160?  WTH?  I would break my face, ankle, elbow, knee, etc!


----------



## BagBragger

shida25 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!  Those are hot!



I have truly never seen anything like it.  And I know CL had made some show stoppers, but the color combo make this booty a piece of art, IMHO.  I love it, but would be able to walk in a 160 even in my dreams.


----------



## BagBragger

BagBragger said:
			
		

> I hope this is the right thread for this...
> 
> The Limited  Daf Booty 160 Python Masai is available in size 40 at Saks Chicago for $3595.00.  Contact Geoffrey @ 702-494-9175



I hope one of us PFers make the dash to get these beauties...it wouldn't be fair for a non-PFer because they wouldn't share the joy (wink).


----------



## 318Platinum

BagBragger said:


> I hope one of us PFers make the dash to get these beauties...it wouldn't be fair for a non-PFer because they wouldn't share the joy (wink).



I would definitely jump on these, but not at that price! My Daf Booty Tag will suit me just fine for now! ;-D These are killer, though. And in Python? It's killing me, one scale at a time! ;-P


----------



## BagBragger

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I would definitely jump on these, but not at that price! My Daf Booty Tag will suit me just fine for now! ;-D These are killer, though. And in Python? It's killing me, one scale at a time! ;-P



LMBO at "...one scale at a time!"


----------



## crystalhowlett

318Platinum said:
			
		

> High BouBou 160 Bazin Green Blue White $1,495.00.  Thoughts?



I love it!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Love these!  Anyone know who might be getting them in NorCal?
> 
> Also, is Jenny TTS?



They r online as well.


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows where to find the Flame Pigalle 120 in Europe?


----------



## Dessye

texas87 said:


> we've discussed this shoe a lot a few pages back...love! I also love the pink/blue version and the jenny version



Uh oh -- there's a Jenny version???


----------



## texas87

Dessye said:


> Uh oh -- there's a Jenny version???



yup! lol!


----------



## bobobob

Miss Benin @ Neiman Marcus


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Miss Benin @ Neiman Marcus



My my my, how I wish I could wear sling backs!! These are so fierce!


----------



## gfairenoughh

At NM.com!! I love these!


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> At NM.com!! I love these!



Love these too!


----------



## nyc709

Sorry girls I think spikes are over!


----------



## Nolia

I don't think spikes are over, but none of his recent spikes since the Isolde has called to me.  

:rain: Why hasn't ANY of his recent designs making me fall in love as his older ones did?!


----------



## heychar

Good news girls I think spikes are currently still hot!


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Good news girls I think spikes are currently still hot!



LOL, I don't wear my shoes enough for ANYTHING to be over for me!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Miss Benin @ Neiman Marcus



Nice, esp. the cameo rose (?!).


----------



## xCHANELx

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LOL, I don't wear my shoes enough for ANYTHING to be over for me!



Hahahhaa well said true for me too &#128077;


----------



## tamara dhaiti

nyc709 said:
			
		

> When are the Pigaresille being released?



Hi !! 
I noticed the pigalles in ur Avi photo . I love them !!!  I have never seen those before . What are they called ?


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I don't wear my shoes enough for ANYTHING to be over for me!



  ..Me neither!


----------



## nyc709

hi girls 

The ones in my avi are not released on the east coast yet. I have contacted the Horatio Boutique NYC and Im on the list thru my SA. 

Did anyone see the summer lookbook at netaporter for CL releases? .. Ok i will say the yellow Spikes are hot. They have the matching clutch too!


----------



## nyc709

Also im waiting for the white unbout! That is all, I seen them in a runaway photo. Blahniks have a pair - see the barneys


----------



## missgiannina

nyc709 said:


> hi girls
> 
> The ones in my avi are not released on the east coast yet. I have contacted the Horatio Boutique NYC and Im on the list thru my SA.
> 
> Did anyone see the summer lookbook at netaporter for CL releases? .. Ok i will say the yellow Spikes are hot. They have the matching clutch too!



can you post a link to the lookbook or tell me how to find it.?
thanks


----------



## nyc709

https://www.net-a-porter.com/am/lookbook.nap?page=Lookbook_ss13_neip#&src=b-c&designerID=17

hope this works for you all. Keep scrolling and you will see these fab shoes.


----------



## missgiannina

nyc709 said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/am/lookbook.nap?page=Lookbook_ss13_neip#&src=b-c&designerID=17
> 
> hope this works for you all. Keep scrolling and you will see these fab shoes.



thank you!


----------



## JessieG

nyc709 said:


> hi girls
> 
> The ones in my avi are not released on the east coast yet. I have contacted the Horatio Boutique NYC and Im on the list thru my SA.
> 
> Did anyone see the summer lookbook at netaporter for CL releases? .. Ok i will say the yellow Spikes are hot. They have the matching clutch too!



Omg...I totally agree. I nearly died (and went to heaven) when I saw them. Must have them!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

nyc709 said:
			
		

> https://www.net-a-porter.com/am/lookbook.nap?page=Lookbook_ss13_neip#&src=b-c&designerID=17
> 
> hope this works for you all. Keep scrolling and you will see these fab shoes.



I see the yellow spike wallet but no shoes  all the shoes on there I see have been a while


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Love these pigalles !!! I def need these in my collection !!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nyc709 said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/am/lookbook.nap?page=Lookbook_ss13_neip#&src=b-c&designerID=17
> 
> hope this works for you all. Keep scrolling and you will see these fab shoes.



The link doesn't work for me


----------



## Christchrist

tamara dhaiti said:
			
		

> Love these pigalles !!! I def need these in my collection !!!



Where are they?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tamara dhaiti said:


> Love these pigalles !!! I def need these in my collection !!!


I wonder what the sizing would be.  My regular Pigalle 120 is a 36, but my Picks and Co which is a mesh is a 36.5 since mesh dont stretch.  They are very sexy!


----------



## nillacobain

tamara dhaiti said:


> Love these pigalles !!! I def need these in my collection !!!



They kinda look like a reissue of these old mesh Pigalles but with straight heel.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HARD-TO-FIN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BittyMonkey

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I don't wear my shoes enough for ANYTHING to be over for me!



Technically platforms are "over" and traditional stilettos are in.  But I don't care and "they" can kiss my booty.  I'm short and platforms give me more perceived authority.


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Where are they?



Apparently they haven't released on the east coast yet only west . You can be out on a list for them for the NYC boutique .


----------



## tamara dhaiti

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I wonder what the sizing would be.  My regular Pigalle 120 is a 36, but my Picks and Co which is a mesh is a 36.5 since mesh dont stretch.  They are very sexy!



I can never get the sizing any pigalle type shoe . They all vary . I am true 37 in CL but I think I will go for a  36 in these .


----------



## tamara dhaiti

nillacobain said:
			
		

> They kinda look like a reissue of these old mesh Pigalles but with straight heel.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HARD-TO-FIND-christian-Louboutin-White-Mesh-Pumps-/110998651260?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d809017c&nma=true&si=GKXIJTKTuEjn2VlM%252FFkzAIT83o4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-140-Patent-Mesh-Pumps-size-40-/321050311489?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ac016fb41&nma=true&si=GKXIJTKTuEjn2VlM%252FFkzAIT83o4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



They are very similar to the old mesh but I like that they used the straight heel .


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Where are they?



I saw either these or ones very similar while at Saks in NY last weekend. They didn't have my size and like an idiot I didn't ask them to do a search! They were to die for!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BittyMonkey said:


> Technically platforms are "over" and traditional stilettos are in.  But I don't care and "they" can kiss my booty.  I'm short and platforms give me more perceived authority.



as long as there are short ladies in this world who want to elongate their legs, platforms will be 'in'  plus some of these trends lately look like hot messes. so let's just ignore the anti-platform talk


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tamara dhaiti said:


> Love these pigalles !!! I def need these in my collection !!!


I wonder if the sizing is the same as a Piggy 120.  My Picks & Co is half a size up from my regular Piggy 120 coz mesh does not stretch.


----------



## BittyMonkey

LamborghiniGirl said:


> as long as there are short ladies in this world who want to elongate their legs, platforms will be 'in'  plus some of these trends lately look like hot messes. so let's just ignore the anti-platform talk



Agreed!


----------



## tamara dhaiti

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the sizing is the same as a Piggy 120.  My Picks & Co is half a size up from my regular Piggy 120 coz mesh does not stretch.



I can never get the sizing any pigalle type shoe . They all vary . I am true 37 in CL but I think I will go for a 36 in these .


----------



## heychar

BittyMonkey said:


> Technically platforms are "over" and traditional stilettos are in.  But I don't care and "they" can kiss my booty.  I'm short and platforms give me more perceived authority.





LamborghiniGirl said:


> as long as there are short ladies in this world who want to elongate their legs, platforms will be 'in'  plus some of these trends lately look like hot messes. so let's just ignore the anti-platform talk



Amen!


----------



## expensive shoes

nyc709 said:


> Also im waiting for the white unbout! That is all, I seen them in a runaway photo. Blahniks have a pair - see the barneys



Wait a minute, there is a white unbout? How did I miss that?!


----------



## 318Platinum

expensive shoes said:


> Wait a minute, there is a white unbout? How did I miss that?!



OMG, is it white patent? I need all info on this please!!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hey ladies some newbies for you!! S/S13 Lookbook Net a porter 

Yellow Spike Piggies £735
Lady Gres Slings £695
Black/Pvc stripe £475
White and black bootie £725
The Fugly slingback spike thing £575
Sandals metal heel £835


----------



## hermosa_vogue

blueeyeskelli said:


> hey ladies some newbies for you!! S/S13 Lookbook Net a porter
> 
> Yellow Spike Piggies £735
> Lady Gres Slings £695
> Black/Pvc stripe £475
> White and black bootie £725
> The Fugly slingback spike thing £575
> Sandals metal heel £835



Bahahaha at "fugly Slingback thing"


----------



## Syams

i wish CL would come out with a remake of the pink spikes they did exclusively for NAP,missed out on those and still missing them!


----------



## BittyMonkey

For some reason that picture makes the yellow ones look like they have the pox!


----------



## 318Platinum

I had to get on my Macbook in order to post these photos!! Having so much trouble with TPF App still. These two photos are from IG (*Stilett0meup*) one is the new highness patent color (Stone) and the other is the Pigrasielle (black patent, I believe but it could be suede?). I absolutely love the way both of these look, but this mod pic of the Pigrasielle may have sealed the deal for me! I think I ned them now, lol. Thoughts?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> I had to get on my Macbook in order to post these photos!! Having so much trouble with TPF App still. These two photos are from IG (*Stilett0meup*) one is the new highness patent color (Stone) and the other is the Pigrasielle (black patent, I believe but it could be suede?). I absolutely love the way both of these look, but this mod pic of the Pigrasielle may have sealed the deal for me! I think I ned them now, lol. Thoughts?


Love the Pigrasielle
Want Want Want!!!

I wonder what the sizing is like.  Picks and Co 120, I had go half a size up from my Piggy 120 coz the mesh doesnt stretch.  Hmmm...  any intel please???


----------



## 318Platinum

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the Pigrasielle
> Want Want Want!!!
> 
> I wonder what the sizing is like.  Picks and Co 120, I had go half a size up from my Piggy 120 coz the mesh doesnt stretch.  Hmmm...  any intel please???



I know, me too!!! She did respond to someone asking the same question and she replied that it fits her like the pigalle, so the fit is the same as your Pigalle size. HTH


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> I had to get on my Macbook in order to post these photos!! Having so much trouble with TPF App still. These two photos are from IG (Stilett0meup) one is the new highness patent color (Stone) and the other is the Pigrasielle (black patent, I believe but it could be suede?). I absolutely love the way both of these look, but this mod pic of the Pigrasielle may have sealed the deal for me! I think I ned them now, lol. Thoughts?



I need them also. Soooooo sexy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> I know, me too!!! She did respond to someone asking the same question and she replied that it fits her like the pigalle, so the fit is the same as your Pigalle size. HTH


I am just worried taking the Pigalle120 size because it takes me some time to really break them in.  They are breakable coz they are leather and stretch, but mesh???

I guess I have to wait for someone to get them and get their info eh?

Thank you!  XOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Does anyone know which boutique is getting the  Pigrasielle by any chance???
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Does anyone know which boutique is getting the  Pigrasielle by any chance???
> Thanks in advance!



I know that hollywood and Costa Mesa are


----------



## fumi

blueeyeskelli said:


> hey ladies some newbies for you!! S/S13 Lookbook Net a porter
> 
> Yellow Spike Piggies £735
> Lady Gres Slings £695
> Black/Pvc stripe £475
> White and black bootie £725
> The Fugly slingback spike thing £575
> Sandals metal heel £835



Yellow spikes are cute!




Syams said:


> i wish CL would come out with a remake of the pink spikes they did exclusively for NAP,missed out on those and still missing them!



IKR? I'm bummed I missed out on those. They were fab.


----------



## expensive shoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Does anyone know which boutique is getting the  Pigrasielle by any chance???
> Thanks in advance!



I called to be put on the wait list and horatio, las vegas and miami, and beverly hills so far I heard will be receiving them


----------



## heychar

blueeyeskelli said:


> hey ladies some newbies for you!! S/S13 Lookbook Net a porter
> 
> Yellow Spike Piggies £735
> Lady Gres Slings £695
> Black/Pvc stripe £475
> White and black bootie £725
> *The Fugly slingback spike thing £575*
> Sandals metal heel £835



As I was reading down the list that had me.. :lolots:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

expensive shoes said:


> I called to be put on the wait list and horatio, las vegas and miami, and beverly hills so far I heard will be receiving them



Thank you!!!  Did you order the same size as your piggy 120???


----------



## angelcove

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> For some reason that picture makes the yellow ones look like they have the pox!



I totally agree! I just returned a pr of baby pink spikes for that reason. Too bad bc I loved the color!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I need some fishnet pigalle in my life. Ultimate sexy shoe!!!


----------



## expensive shoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you!!!  Did you order the same size as your piggy 120???



No i didnt, because my piggys 120 is a 41 1/2 and this shoe doesnt come in half sizes, so I went up to 42, I dont think they stretch.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

expensive shoes said:


> No i didnt, because my piggys 120 is a 41 1/2 and this shoe doesnt come in half sizes, so I went up to 42, I dont think they stretch.


They dont come in half sizes?  Oh my!  

My Pigalle 120 is a 36, but a 37 would be way too big for me.  Picks and Co 120 which is mesh, I had to go up to a 36.5 since the mesh on the 36 was twisting for not stretching when I stuck my feet in so went up to 36.5.

Maybe this pair isnt for me:cry:


----------



## Jusinit

Christchrist said:


> I know that hollywood and Costa Mesa are



Do you know the price by any chance?


----------



## Christchrist

Jusinit said:


> Do you know the price by any chance?



 725-795 range


----------



## pinktailcat

Hi!

I just started joining CL club...and I wanted to ask advice from experienced CL lovers 

I am looking for something yellow or pink  for this spring/summer...I usually prefer wedge and platform but what do you ladies think about this you you 85? Is you you comfortable?


I have some notes or points from Nordstrom and Bloomingdale..I am hoping to find something from them as well. If you know great SAs please let me know as well


----------



## GoGlam

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I just started joining CL club...and I wanted to ask advice from experienced CL lovers
> 
> I am looking for something yellow or pink  for this spring/summer...I usually prefer wedge and platform but what do you ladies think about this you you 85? Is you you comfortable?
> 
> I have some notes or points from Nordstrom and Bloomingdale..I am hoping to find something from them as well. If you know great SAs please let me know as well



These shoes are very 50s for me; if you love them you should get them! Most of the lower heel CLs are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Jusinit

Christchrist said:


> 725-795 range



Thank you


----------



## pinktailcat

GoGlam said:


> These shoes are very 50s for me; if you love them you should get them! Most of the lower heel CLs are pretty comfortable.



Humm I see. Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Jusinit said:


> Thank you



Very welcome


----------



## xCHANELx

Anyone knows the name and price for theblack spiky


----------



## aalinkaa

xCHANELx said:
			
		

> Anyone knows the name and price for theblack spiky



Oh, I like!!! I want to know the price as well but my guess is 1495


----------



## G&Smommy

xCHANELx said:


> Anyone knows the name and price for theblack spiky



I believe it is Manovra.  Price is $945.  I saw these at the NM trunk show and love them!  Finally a pair that is not super high!  I wish I could wear high heels, but can't anymore, so these are perfect!


----------



## xCHANELx

G&Smommy said:


> I believe it is Manovra.  Price is $945.  I saw these at the NM trunk show and love them!  Finally a pair that is not super high!  I wish I could wear high heels, but can't anymore, so these are perfect!



Thank you!! What's the heel height? Looks shorter than 100?


----------



## xCHANELx

xCHANELx said:


> Thank you!! What's the heel height? Looks shorter than 100?



Found it!  it's 70

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/manovra-pvc-1.html


----------



## G&Smommy

xCHANELx said:


> Thank you!! What's the heel height? Looks shorter than 100?



It is a kitten heel slingback.  There is another version of this shoe on Saks.com which says the heel height is 70mm.  Very easy to wear and adorable on!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I think I saw white Lady Peep Spikes on Instagram.
Does anyone know where to find them?


----------



## Nolia

Thoughts?
Has the Daff been beaten to death?


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> Thoughts?
> Has the Daff been beaten to death?



Okay, so THIS is the Daff a Dallas SA told me about months ago. I am on a Pigalle kick right now, so Daffs are kinda second to me right now (please don't strike me with lightning, CL gods) hehehe!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> Thoughts?
> Has the Daff been beaten to death?



I'm not a fan of this pattern, but I can see it looking good with an all-white outfit. 
I don't think the Daff has been beaten to death per se, but I wish Louboutin would give some more attention to the mid-heel styles (120-140mm) like he used to. I want to see more cool VP and Bianca styles


----------



## BagBragger

fumi said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of this pattern, but I can see it looking good with an all-white outfit.
> I don't think the Daff has been beaten to death per se, but I wish Louboutin would give some more attention to the mid-heel styles (120-140mm) like he used to. I want to see more cool VP and Bianca styles



Agreed on all points, except I sort of like the pattern (? = maybe) of that shoe, especially with all white.  And me too with re: the mid-heel styles or some throw backs!!! There are so many shoes that many tPFers have that I want!!!!!  Here are just a FEW examples and please ladies don't bash me for "borrowing" pictures...I only use them to drool over and brighten my day!


----------



## Christchrist

Some Costa Mesa stuff


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Some Costa Mesa stuff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036253



Ugh I just love the tie dye shoe! But I couldn't imagine ever buying it!


----------



## 318Platinum

Another picture of the White Panama Daff.


----------



## nillacobain

xCHANELx said:


> Anyone knows the name and price for theblack spiky



Is the second pair from the right (ankle strap) the new color Stone? (same color as on the Highness posted a few pages back?) TIA


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

nillacobain said:


> Is the second pair from the right (ankle strap) the new color Stone? (same color as on the Highness posted a few pages back?) TIA


I believe it is.  Wonder what the name of the style is.  Would like to see the entire shoe.


----------



## GoGlam

fumi said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of this pattern, but I can see it looking good with an all-white outfit.
> I don't think the Daff has been beaten to death per se, but I wish Louboutin would give some more attention to the mid-heel styles (120-140mm) like he used to. I want to see more cool VP and Bianca styles



Amen!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## CloudyDayz198

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2036634



Dang it Jami, I was doing so good not really loving any of the new styles and ya just HAD to go and post this   I love the gino's originally (don't think this is the same style but similar right?) and the pink in the toe just sent me over the edge, love!!!


----------



## charmesh

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2036634



I think I'm in love. And the shoe is actually wearable for me.


----------



## elegantnj

BagBragger said:


> Agreed on all points, except I sort of like the pattern (? = maybe) of that shoe, especially with all white.  And me too with re: the mid-heel styles or some throw backs!!! There are so many shoes that many tPFers have that I want!!!!!  Here are just a FEW examples and please ladies don't bash me for "borrowing" pictures...I only use them to drool over and brighten my day!



Omg! I want the green ones, and the burgundy. Any idea where they can be found?


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:


> Ugh I just love the tie dye shoe! But I couldn't imagine ever buying it!



Yes me too. I'd never wear it


----------



## BagBragger

elegantnj said:
			
		

> Omg! I want the green ones, and the burgundy. Any idea where they can be found?



I have no clue, but if you find out please let me know!


----------



## nillacobain

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I believe it is.  Wonder what the name of the style is.  Would like to see the entire shoe.



It seems a great neutral color! Can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## cts900

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2036634



This is the first new style/colorway I have fallen in love with in what feels like forever.


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> This is the first new style/colorway I have fallen in love with in what feels like forever.





honey me too.


----------



## Nolia

I haven't fallen in love, but I really think those are a step in the right direction!


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> honey me too.



 You and me, woman.  You and me!


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> I haven't fallen in love, but I really think those are a step in the right direction!


----------



## PollyGal

xCHANELx said:


> Found it!  it's 70
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/manovra-pvc-1.html



I am on the wait list for these - so excited!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> You and me, woman.  You and me!



i see he's putting out some styles w/o platforms..thank heavens.


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> i see he's putting out some styles w/o platforms..thank heavens.



I don't know about anyone else, but the super high platforms remind me of lucite stripper shoes. Not a look I'm going for. I've seen tons of shoes I would have bought if they didn't have platforms.


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the super high platforms remind me of lucite stripper shoes. Not a look I'm going for. I've seen tons of shoes I would have bought if they didn't have platforms.





yeah not nec. the stripper part but i find no platforms more lady like


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> yeah not nec. the stripper part but i find no platforms more lady like





charmesh said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the super high platforms remind me of lucite stripper shoes. Not a look I'm going for. I've seen tons of shoes I would have bought if they didn't have platforms.





AEGIS said:


> i see he's putting out some styles w/o platforms..thank heavens.



I have plenty of platforms and I think with the right last they can be very tasteful (and I own lucite stripper shoes--there is no comparison! ) but I am with *AEGIS* in that there is something about the lack of a platform that makes me feel like a lady.  I just don't _always _wanna feel like a lady....

In all seriousness though, those shows have me giddy.  So excited!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> I have plenty of platforms and I think with the right last they can be very tasteful (and* I own lucite stripper shoes*--there is no comparison! ) but I am with *AEGIS* in that there is something about the lack of a platform that makes me feel like a lady.  I just don't _always _wanna feel like a lady....
> 
> In all seriousness though, those shows have me giddy.  So excited!




now THAT i did not accept to read.
i love multifaceted women


----------



## cts900

cts900 said:


> In all seriousness though, those *shows* have me giddy.  So excited!



I am struggling with spelling today...the _shoes_ have me giddy . 



AEGIS said:


> now THAT i did not accept to read.
> i love multifaceted women



 Hey--you just gotta get creative sometimes!


----------



## jamidee

cts900 said:


> I am struggling with spelling today...the shoes have me giddy .
> 
> Hey--you just gotta get creative sometimes!



Lucite stripper shoes? What is that ? Am I missing out?!


----------



## Syams

does anybody know if this season has any croc lady peeps? wished they had them in electric blue


----------



## 318Platinum

Syams said:


> does anybody know if this season has any croc lady peeps? wished they had them in electric blue



I saw a pair of Orange LP crocs on IG within the last few weeks. A manager, I believe for CL Indonesia received them and said it's the Hermes Orange color, which it very well could be in person. HTH


----------



## Syams

318Platinum said:


> I saw a pair of Orange LP crocs on IG within the last few weeks. A manager, I believe for CL Indonesia received them and said it's the Hermes Orange color, which it very well could be in person. HTH



what's her/his IG name?


----------



## PollyGal

Have just ordered the zebra print Intern flat with the neon toe cap...
Am I crazy as I already have 2 black pairs of Interns?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Does anyone know what european boutique has the White patent Dafs? I'm trying to get them desperately


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Does anyone know what european boutique has the White patent Dafs? I'm trying to get them desperately



Try Mount street! or Harvey Nichols London


----------



## brittany729

PollyGal said:


> Have just ordered the zebra print Intern flat with the neon toe cap...
> Am I crazy as I already have 2 black pairs of Interns?


Not crazy.  I've been eyeing those myself.  Not 100% sold on this mixed print though.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> Try Mount street! or Harvey Nichols London



Thanks honey!!


----------



## PollyGal

brittany729 said:


> Not crazy.  I've been eyeing those myself.  Not 100% sold on this mixed print though.



Thanks brittany - will post them when they arrive!


----------



## DezinrDiva

Christchrist said:


> Some Costa Mesa stuff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036253





I love the tie dye, amazing with all white, statement piece not needed at the neck when you have one on your feet!


----------



## samina

Selfridges are getting the multiglitter vp 120 soon!

They have nude glitter declic

Red glitter vp

You you in flame

Lots of flame n flu pink styles
Plus the blk n white funky pattern styles


----------



## nillacobain

samina said:


> *Selfridges are getting the multiglitter vp 120 soon*!
> 
> They have nude glitter declic
> 
> Red glitter vp
> 
> You you in flame
> 
> Lots of flame n flu pink styles
> Plus the blk n white funky pattern styles



Is this the old chunky glitter or the new one? TIA


----------



## samina

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Is this the old chunky glitter or the new one? TIA



I'm hoping it's the mini-glitter multi 120 as that's what I keep asking for 

Net a porter has the chunky multi glitter fifi

Harvey nic, london has only a few sizes left of the mini glitter platine NP 120 beautiful! But half size too big for me


----------



## konfetka24

samina said:
			
		

> I'm hoping it's the mini-glitter multi 120 as that's what I keep asking for
> 
> Net a porter has the chunky multi glitter fifi
> 
> Harvey nic, london has only a few sizes left of the mini glitter platine NP 120 beautiful! But half size too big for me



Where do you see glitter fifi on netaporter? I can't seem to find them..


----------



## samina

konfetka24 said:
			
		

> Where do you see glitter fifi on netaporter? I can't seem to find them..



On the uk site they were restocked last week


----------



## konfetka24

samina said:
			
		

> On the uk site they were restocked last week



Thx, they must be sold out already. Were they the black 100s? Or gold 85mm? Thx


----------



## samina

konfetka24 said:
			
		

> Thx, they must be sold out already. Were they the black 100s? Or gold 85mm? Thx



85 chunky multi glitter gold/diff colours


----------



## Jusinit

Denim Intern flats for preorder on Saks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know if this is white or is it just bad lighting?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone know if this is white or is it just bad lighting?



I wish they were white.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heychar said:


> Try Mount street! or Harvey Nichols London



They told me they are not available  now I don't what more I can do to find them


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


> They told me they are not available  now I don't what more I can do to find them



have you tried emailing CL customer service europe?


----------



## Dessye

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone know if this is white or is it just bad lighting?



I think that is the white.


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> They told me they are not available  now I don't what more I can do to find them



Did you ask if they have a waitlist for them? ..thats what I had to do to get my White spike Pigalles 120mm! I know JJR Paris got the white pigalles so maybe you could try there also for Daffs!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Dessye said:


> I think that is the white.



Do you know where I can purchase these?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Also, does anyone know where to buy the Rosella spike flats?


----------



## heychar

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone know if this is white or is it just bad lighting?



Im sure I saw this exact pic as the baby pink or nudes I assume this picture has a filter on it as if they were white the insole would still be its usual beige coloured self!


----------



## nillacobain

samina said:


> I'm hoping it's the mini-glitter multi 120 as that's what I keep asking for
> 
> Net a porter has the chunky multi glitter fifi
> 
> Harvey nic, london has only a few sizes left of the mini glitter platine NP 120 beautiful! But half size too big for me



Thank you.


----------



## Vell

Hi all TPFers, 

pardon me if the picture turn out to be too big! It's my first time posting.  

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## charmesh

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2036634



Does anyone have any info on this shoe?


----------



## Christchrist

charmesh said:


> Does anyone have any info on this shoe?



Chicago CL was the only to order them. They are called belly bloom


----------



## GCGDanielle

charmesh said:


> Does anyone have any info on this shoe?





Christchrist said:


> Chicago CL was the only to order them. They are called belly bloom



Thanks cc!

They are also 120mm and $995.

I wonder if any retailers will stock them?  I'm going to WL them at the Chicago boutique and cross my fingers that they're available at Saks, NM, etc.  I hate the sizing guessing game.


----------



## Christchrist

GCGDanielle said:


> Thanks cc!
> 
> They are also 120mm and $995.
> 
> I wonder if any retailers will stock them?  I'm going to WL them at the Chicago boutique and cross my fingers that they're available at Saks, NM, etc.  I hate the sizing guessing game.



Yes let us know the sizing please


----------



## charmesh

Christchrist said:


> Chicago CL was the only to order them. They are called belly bloom



I wonder if they will be on the online store


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Chicago CL was the only to order them. They are called belly bloom



How do you know everything...??


----------



## gfairenoughh

JessieG said:
			
		

> How do you know everything...??



CC got her shoe game on lock!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> How do you know everything...??





gfairenoughh said:


> CC got her shoe game on lock!



Lol. I have the inside scoop with a couple of CL SAs. Muahahah. I'm all over them for shoes lol
Gfair you funny baby


----------



## AEGIS

*yawn* who's interested in a captoe design for 1k that he did a few years ago for $600? not I said Aegis.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> *yawn* who's interested in a captoe design for 1k that he did a few years ago for $600? not I said Aegis.



Lol.


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> *yawn* who's interested in a captoe design for 1k that he did a few years ago for $600? not I said Aegis.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> *yawn* who's interested in a captoe design for 1k that he did a few years ago for $600? not I said Aegis.



 amen. he's joking right!


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> *yawn* who's interested in a captoe design for 1k that he did a few years ago for $600? not I said Aegis.



I never saw them a few years ago. And a classic pair of shoes
 are worth more to me than another pair of super high platforms. Fashion is moving on from the Daffodils.


----------



## nillacobain

charmesh said:


> I never saw them a few years ago. And a classic pair of shoes
> are worth more to me than another pair of super high platforms. Fashion is moving on from the Daffodils.



Older style is called Gino.


----------



## charmesh

nillacobain said:


> Older style is called Gino.



Thanks. Will try hunting those down too.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

AEGIS said:


> *yawn* who's interested in a captoe design for 1k that he did a few years ago for $600? not I said Aegis.



Seriously.  :true:


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> I never saw them a few years ago. And a classic pair of shoes
> are worth more to me than another pair of super high platforms. Fashion is moving on from the Daffodils.





that's fine. i just explained why I am not interested


----------



## BagBragger

charmesh said:
			
		

> I never saw them a few years ago. And a classic pair of shoes
> are worth more to me than another pair of super high platforms. Fashion is moving on from the Daffodils.



And it means that should help with availability for those of us who are interested! Right?


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol. I have the inside scoop with a couple of CL SAs. Muahahah. I'm all over them for shoes lol
> Gfair you funny baby



Tell me when they arrive so I can go down there and try them on to give a sense of the sizing.  I'm texting my SA to let him know as well.  You are the FBI.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Tell me when they arrive so I can go down there and try them on to give a sense of the sizing.  I'm texting my SA to let him know as well.  You are the FBI.



Girl! U should be sleeping !,


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cool!! 

I'd like to score some daffs under $400!! Let the movement continue!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Girl! U should be sleeping !,



I know & something told me you were gonna fuss about me not being sleep.  dont look at the time stamp on this, lol. I can only nap. I'll PM with you later today with the info you requested.


----------



## nillacobain

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I believe it is.  Wonder what the name of the style is.  Would like to see the entire shoe.



Found them. Rampoldi: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...63%26N%3D0&eItemId=prod151110226&cmCat=search


----------



## 318Platinum

crystalhowlett said:


> Cool!!
> 
> I'd like to score some daffs under $400!! Let the movement continue!!!



Girl, where!!!!!? Lol You know i'm a Daff Hooker!! ;-P


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Girl, where!!!!!? Lol You know i'm a Daff Hooker!! ;-P



Bahahahaha


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Bahahahaha



Lol laugh it up, but i'm so serious! Lol I am dying over the watersnake daf in Naturale Stone!!! Yes!! Do you think it's too much like my python dafs?


----------



## gfairenoughh

318platinum said:


> girl, where!!!!!? Lol you know i'm a daff hooker!! ;-p



as am i! :d


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Lol laugh it up, but i'm so serious! Lol I am dying over the watersnake daf in Naturale Stone!!! Yes!! Do you think it's too much like my python dafs?



Let me see your python daf


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> as am i! :d



Lmao you 2 are cray. I may need to hang with you someday. Lol


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Lmao you 2 are cray. I may need to hang with you someday. Lol



Well come on then, girl!! We gone party the night away in our Loubies! After that, we will party on our completely sore feet! Lmao! Girlz night out! ;-P


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Well come on then, girl!! We gone party the night away in our Loubies! After that, we will party on our completely sore feet! Lmao! Girlz night out! ;-P



Oh heck yeah. !!! Spa in the morning. Mmmmkkkaaayy


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Lmao you 2 are cray. I may need to hang with you someday. Lol


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Oh heck yeah. !!! Spa in the morning. Mmmmkkkaaayy



Yes maam!! You know me too well!! That actually sounds really good right about now! Iv'e had a week from hell.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Yes maam!! You know me too well!! That actually sounds really good right about now! Iv'e had a week from hell.



Me 2 I need new CL to come to make it better. Hope you're ok dear


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


>


----------



## JessieG

318Platinum said:


> Well come on then, girl!! We gone party the night away in our Loubies! After that, we will party on our completely sore feet! Lmao! Girlz night out! ;-P



Those dafs look amaze!!


----------



## xCHANELx

Anyone knows which store ordered these?? TIA!!! Totally tdf gorgeous


----------



## samina

Tried these on today simple 85 but there was heel slippage


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Tried these on today simple 85 but there was heel slippage



That's carabias? It's pretty


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's carabias? It's pretty



Yes!! Loved it


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

nillacobain said:


> Found them. Rampoldi:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...63%26N%3D0&eItemId=prod151110226&cmCat=search


Thank you nillacobain
Ummmm... not sexy enuf IMO.  Love the color stone though.


----------



## AEGIS

hmm rose matador ....can anyone tell me how close it is to the original barbie pink?  not the pink from 2 seasons ago...but the original and official barbie pink? it looks very close.  these would be great in 100mm...i need a pink shoe for summer. TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

AEGIS said:


> hmm rose matador ....can anyone tell me how close it is to the original barbie pink?  not the pink from 2 seasons ago...but the original and official barbie pink? it looks very close.  these would be great in 100mm...i need a pink shoe for summer. TIA!



Since I have both, I can say the main difference is Barbie pink has the pearlescent sheen to it.  Rose matador is just a deeply saturated fluro.


----------



## Angie415

crystalhowlett said:


> Cool!!
> 
> I'd like to score some daffs under $400!! Let the movement continue!!!



WOAH...*rubs eyes* did I just read what I think you wrote?! How is this possible?! Share the secret!!


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> Since I have both, I can say the main difference is Barbie pink has the pearlescent sheen to it.  Rose matador is just a deeply saturated fluro.




gracie! but not as bright as the pigalle plato that were pink?


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> gracie! but not as bright as the pigalle plato that were pink?



Id say they are a shade or 2 deeper pink and very saturated. I ordered Barbie pink custom.  Hopefully I will get it soon so I can show you. They are selling out of the matador fast in the 120 though. Costs Mesa has some


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Id say they are a shade or 2 deeper pink and very saturated. I ordered Barbie pink custom.  Hopefully I will get it soon so I can show you. They are selling out of the matador fast in the 120 though. Costs Mesa has some




you ordered the old barbie pink?


----------



## mastudg

Where can I find these shoes?


----------



## Christchrist

mastudg said:


> Where can I find these shoes?



  Batingnolles 120 and they are coming. 
Canari patent 
Rouge lipstick patent 
White patent
Black python matte
Watersnake 

In 100:
White python matte
Canari patent 
Black kid 
Dallas is receiving black python in a week or two. Chicago receiving watersnake sometime between now and April. Madison getting white python 100 in a week or two
No record if the blue or beige color


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Batingnolles 120 and they are coming.
> Canari patent
> Rouge lipstick patent
> White patent
> Black python matte
> Watersnake
> 
> In 100:
> White python matte
> Canari patent
> Black kid
> Dallas is receiving black python in a week or two. Chicago receiving watersnake sometime between now and April. Madison getting white python 100 in a week or two
> No record if the blue or beige color



Omg canari patent? Mine!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Omg canari patent? Mine!



I know right. I was thinking about it but I have the flo


----------



## crystalhowlett

mastudg said:
			
		

> Where can I find these shoes?



Oooh I like the blue/blk leopard. Reminds me of the you you I think it was???  I'm sure I'm wrong but u know.....


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Batingnolles 120 and they are coming.
> Canari patent
> Rouge lipstick patent
> White patent
> Black python matte
> Watersnake
> 
> In 100:
> White python matte
> Canari patent
> Black kid
> Dallas is receiving black python in a week or two. Chicago receiving watersnake sometime between now and April. Madison getting white python 100 in a week or two
> No record if the blue or beige color



Honestly.....the things you know...!


----------



## nillacobain

crystalhowlett said:


> Oooh I like the blue/blk leopard. Reminds me of the you you I think it was???  I'm sure I'm wrong but u know.....



They remind me of 2007 Pigalle with decollete heel, the blue/black leopard print it's very similar:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...mes-dorepis-pigalilis-646003.html#post8936153
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...mes-dorepis-pigalilis-646003.html#post8936998
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...mes-dorepis-pigalilis-646003.html#post8940014


----------



## JessieG

Thoughts ladies....I'm in love with the stone guerilla booties. Only seen them in pics...would have to order them from o/s without trying on (and pay excy import tax on them).  But....am I too short..r they just gonna look bad on me...? I'm about 5ft 2..(I think)....
What do you think??? Any shorties tried them on?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Honestly.....the things you know...!



Inside scoop babe. I gave a couple of amazing SA


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Thoughts ladies....I'm in love with the stone guerilla booties. Only seen them in pics...would have to order them from o/s without trying on (and pay excy import tax on them).  But....am I too short..r they just gonna look bad on me...? I'm about 5ft 2..(I think)....
> What do you think??? Any shorties tried them on?



Hmmmm. That's a toughy.  I'm on the fence with that boot
Will you wear them in 10 years? Will you get a lot of use out of them?


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Batingnolles 120 and they are coming.
> Canari patent
> Rouge lipstick patent
> White patent
> Black python matte
> Watersnake
> 
> In 100:
> White python matte
> Canari patent
> Black kid
> Dallas is receiving black python in a week or two. Chicago receiving watersnake sometime between now and April. Madison getting white python 100 in a week or two
> No record if the blue or beige color



 Great to know! Thanks for posting and sharing intel!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mastudg said:


> Where can I find these shoes?


I want the blue leopard print version!!!  Oh why oh why oh why we are not receiving them here in Japan:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Great to know! Thanks for posting and sharing intel!



Anytime


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> Id say they are a shade or 2 deeper pink and very saturated. I ordered Barbie pink custom.  Hopefully I will get it soon so I can show you. They are selling out of the matador fast in the 120 though. Costs Mesa has some



you made the right call ordering barbie pink!!


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you made the right call ordering barbie pink!!



Hey thanks.  I'll post when they arrive. Any day  now


----------



## Christchrist

Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec 









































horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya


----------



## indypup

mastudg said:


> Where can I find these shoes?



I highly, highly doubt they are reissuing that blue leopard patent.  The heel shape (particularly, where the heel meets the sole) is not the same as the Batignolles.  It's similar, but not the same.  The blue leopard shoe pictured here is the Pigalle with Decollete heel, exactly like *Nillacobain* said.


----------



## gymangel812

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054295
> 
> 
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya


ooh some lovely arrivals. loving the yellow spikes. not sure if they can replace my want for the fluo yellow ones i missed out on though...

not loving the light bright strass lol


----------



## Christchrist

Some new stuff from Madison boutique. Email with subject Jeffery  if you like to have anything
madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## Jusinit

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec
> 
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya



CC I'm in class drooling. So beautiful


----------



## indypup

Christchrist said:


> Some new stuff from Madison boutique. Email with subject Jeffery  if you like to have anything
> madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054423



WOMAN, you are going to give me a heart attack!  THE FLO/GREISSIMO/JENNY SHOE!!!!!!  

(I am a little obsessed with the knotted shoes  )


----------



## Christchrist

Jusinit said:


> CC I'm in class drooling. So beautiful



Lol good drool


----------



## GoGlam

The multi strass daf looks like a DIY gone wrong! Oy


----------



## Christchrist

indypup said:


> WOMAN, you are going to give me a heart attack!  THE FLO/GREISSIMO/JENNY SHOE!!!!!!
> 
> (I am a little obsessed with the knotted shoes  )



It's called hot gray Rouge lipstick. I want it too. Have to be good. Hope it's there in a month or 2. Already have a list if must haves


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> The multi strass daf looks like a DIY gone wrong! Oy



I was thinking that too


----------



## indypup

Christchrist said:


> It's called hot gray Rouge lipstick. I want it too. Have to be good. Hope it's there in a month or 2. Already have a list if must haves



The style is called Hot Gray?  Oh, I want it so badly... but I don't need another red peep toe shoe.  Probably.  Hopefully there will still be a pair hanging around at sale time because my budget is not shoe friendly right now!


----------



## Christchrist

indypup said:


> The style is called Hot Gray?  Oh, I want it so badly... but I don't need another red peep toe shoe.  Probably.  Hopefully there will still be a pair hanging around at sale time because my budget is not shoe friendly right now!



That's what I'm hoping too. When Is that? June?


----------



## indypup

Christchrist said:


> That's what I'm hoping too. *When Is that?* June?



Not soon enough.   I think it might be June.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec
> 
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya



Thank you for all the pics CC! 

The yellow spike Bianca looks like a plastic toy!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Thank you for all the pics CC!
> 
> The yellow spike Bianca looks like a plastic toy!



Like Lego


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec
> 
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya



Lameeeeeeee ugh I want to be a mystical mythic fairy princess in those shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Lameeeeeeee ugh I want to be a mystical mythic fairy princess in those shoes.



Lmao


----------



## anniethecat

I love these...can someone ID?  I must have them!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> I love these...can someone ID?  I must have them!



MONOCRONANA 120 $895 I think


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> MONOCRONANA 120 $895 I think



Thanks...I just found them on the US eComm site.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Thanks...I just found them on the US eComm site.



. Madison and Horatio has it I believe


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> . Madison and Horatio has it I believe



Madison has the silver specchio version, do they have the nude too? I will have to check back thru my emails.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Madison has the silver specchio version, do they have the nude too? I will have to check back thru my emails.



I'm not sure. I know Horatio has them


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054295
> 
> 
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya



Thanks CC! Shoe porn extravaganza!


----------



## 8seventeen19

indypup said:


> WOMAN, you are going to give me a heart attack!  THE FLO/GREISSIMO/JENNY SHOE!!!!!!
> 
> (I am a little obsessed with the knotted shoes  )


Don't know if you like the Caraibes color or not, but it's coming in that as well.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054295
> 
> 
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya


Did I see the email right... Pigaresille for 1395?! Insane much?


----------



## JessieG

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't know if you like the Caraibes color or not, but it's coming in that as well.



My goodness....I adore that colour...I might not be able to resist...how much add they??


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Some new styles at Horatio. Call Alec
> 
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Put Alec in the subject field. He will take care of ya



The nude spike is nice...


----------



## indypup

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't know if you like the Caraibes color or not, but it's coming in that as well.



Oooooh, I do!  I stupidly passed on turquoise Greissimo mules at a Last Call a couple of years ago and seriously regret it.  Do you know what material they're coming in?!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Thanks CC! Shoe porn extravaganza!



Bahahahahahaha I friggin love it when you talk like that


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Did I see the email right... Pigaresille for 1395?! Insane much?



It was a typo. They are 795


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> The nude spike is nice...



In on the fence. I'm not sure cause I have the pumice lucifer bow


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> In on the fence. I'm not sure cause I have the pumice lucifer bow



Can always get and return/exchange if they are too similar. If the nudes are different (ie: one more nude-nude and the other more of a beige nude)...totally can rationalize that! 
But, if too similar the amount of spikes couldn't be rationalized and there will def be a different pair that would be more worthy to add to your collection...just my opinion though.


----------



## samina

anniethecat said:
			
		

> I love these...can someone ID?  I must have them!



Motcomb st, London has them!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Can always get and return/exchange if they are too similar. If the nudes are different (ie: one more nude-nude and the other more of a beige nude)...totally can rationalize that!
> But, if too similar the amount of spikes couldn't be rationalized and there will def be a different pair that would be more worthy to add to your collection...just my opinion though.



Yeah. Hmm


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> In on the fence. I'm not sure cause I have the pumice lucifer bow



Love the lucifer more...I'm holding out for them!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Love the lucifer more...I'm holding out for them!!



I agree thanks girl


----------



## Nolia

I think these are called Pivichic.  We've seen them in black on Kerry Washington and in Pink on SJP, any intel on other colours?


----------



## me&momo

Christchrist said:


> MONOCRONANA 120 $895 I think



Thanks for the name!! They're so sexxayy!!


----------



## Christchrist

me&momo said:


> Thanks for the name!! They're so sexxayy!!



You're welcome. And yes they are


----------



## LavenderIce

Nolia said:


> I think these are called Pivichic.  We've seen them in black on Kerry Washington and in Pink on SJP, any intel on other colours?



I don't have intel on other colors, but I know that the rose Paris Pivichic will come in both 120 and 100mm heel heights.


----------



## Christchrist

GUERILLA 120 VEAU VELOURS CUOIO HEEL PLAT ROSE MATADOR GOLD $1995 
 DUFOURA 140 SPECC PVC VEAU VEL CUOIO VERSION ROSE PARIS $1095  
LADY PEEP 150 PATENT CALF NUDE $945  NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $775  
PIGARESILLE 120 VEAU VELOURS LACE VOILETTE BLK $795  
SIMPLE PUMP 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625  SIMPLE PUMP 100 KID BLK $625 
 SIMPLE PUMP 85 PATENT CALF BLK $625  HENRIETTE PIK PIK FLAT AYERS LAMINATO SILVER $1595  
ARNOLD FLAT PATENT AYERS SPECCHIO GOLD BLACK $695 
 PANETTONE LARGE CALF NEVADA SPIKES VERSION STONE $2495
  SIDE VIEW  PANETTONE LARGE CALF NEVADA SPIKES VERSION FAUVE $2495 
 SIDE VIEW (2)  PADAM TOTE PVC STRIPES BLK $1495  
PAROS WALLET CALF SPIKES BLACK SILVER $450

Email Madison boutique put Jeffrey in the subject field 
madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

PollyGal said:


> Have just ordered the zebra print Intern flat with the neon toe cap...
> Am I crazy as I already have 2 black pairs of Interns?



How comfortable are the interns? And sizing? Thanks


----------



## PollyGal

InAweWithLoubi said:


> How comfortable are the interns? And sizing? Thanks



True to size and as comfy as slippers!


----------



## chilecorona

I'm still waiting for something to smack me in the face and MAKE me want to have it.  I'm feeling like I should go try some on.


----------



## JessieG

LavenderIce said:


> I don't have intel on other colors, but I know that the rose Paris Pivichic will come in both 120 and 100mm heel heights.



I can't wait....I'm busting!!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, does the bags/clutches for the 20ans collection had the regular metal tag inside or had a special 20an tag? TIA


----------



## anniethecat

Just saw these on NM.com today also comes in rose on their site


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Just saw these on NM.com today also comes in rose on their site



Ooooo. Love that color


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Ooooo. Love that color



Me too...looks like a banane with a more sculpted heel.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Me too...looks like a banane with a more sculpted heel.



Yeah it does. I like it


----------



## LavenderIce

anniethecat said:


> Just saw these on NM.com today also comes in rose on their site



Those are called Troca 140. Will also come in rose Paris patent.


----------



## anniethecat

LavenderIce said:


> Those are called Troca 140. Will also come in rose Paris patent.



They have rose paris one listed there too. Very pretty...I like them.


----------



## xCHANELx

Saw the black Paulina today! Looks good 
Anyone know of the hot pink pp is new??


----------



## AEGIS

xCHANELx said:


> Saw the black Paulina today! Looks good
> Anyone know of the hot pink pp is new??





it's not. it's from last spring/summer


----------



## AEGIS

hmm...waiting for red silver spike pigalle....wish he would re-release that one already although he rarely does.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> It was a typo. They are 795



Makes sense now. Thanks! 



indypup said:


> Oooooh, I do!  I stupidly passed on turquoise Greissimo mules at a Last Call a couple of years ago and seriously regret it.  Do you know what material they're coming in?!



They're suede. I really like the Hot Grey (the heel is amaze), but I am not a fan of the ankle strap and it hates me also.  I think Caraibes is a much richer tone than that turquoise color from a few years ago. I'm on the waitlist for the Yolanda. Much more ankle friendly. 



JessieG said:


> My goodness....I adore that colour...I might not be able to resist...how much add they??



I believe they'll be just like the red ones @ $1000-ish



xCHANELx said:


> Saw the black Paulina today! Looks good
> Anyone know of the hot pink pp is new??



How did you like the Paulina? It's on the way to me in Stone and I had no idea about sizing.


----------



## mastudg

Will  Decollete 554 be available  this season? Thanks.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

PollyGal said:
			
		

> True to size and as comfy as slippers!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

nyc709 said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/am/lookbook.nap?page=Lookbook_ss13_neip#&src=b-c&designerID=17
> 
> hope this works for you all. Keep scrolling and you will see these fab shoes.



The shoes in your avi...How comfortable are they? I have the patent pigalle 120 and I find them only suitable for mostly in/around the office or a minimal walking cocktail parties.


----------



## GoGlam

Any details on this shoe??


----------



## konfetka24

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Any details on this shoe??



Neimans has it in silver


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> Any details on this shoe??



Yes it's the au hameau strass $1495
Costs Mesa will be getting it. Contact Reghan


----------



## GoGlam

konfetka24 said:
			
		

> Neimans has it in silver






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes it's the au hameau strass $1495
> Costs Mesa will be getting it. Contact Reghan



Thanks ladies! I tend to stay away from most PVC but going to give these a try!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> Thanks ladies! I tend to stay away from most PVC but going to give these a try!



Lets me know  purdy


----------



## konfetka24

I believe Newport beach Neimans already got them. Let me know if you need a good SA there.


----------



## GoGlam

My friend is looking for glitter Yolanda 85 for her wedding. Any one seen these anywhere? Tia!


----------



## xCHANELx

shoeaddictklw said:


> Makes sense now. Thanks!
> 
> They're suede. I really like the Hot Grey (the heel is amaze), but I am not a fan of the ankle strap and it hates me also.  I think Caraibes is a much richer tone than that turquoise color from a few years ago. I'm on the waitlist for the Yolanda. Much more ankle friendly.
> 
> I believe they'll be just like the red ones @ $1000-ish
> 
> How did you like the Paulina? It's on the way to me in Stone and I had no idea about sizing.



Paulina fits like PP for me


----------



## GoGlam

konfetka24 said:
			
		

> I believe Newport beach Neimans already got them. Let me know if you need a good SA there.



Gasp!!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> .



Good heavens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That first shoe is my soul mate! Any info direct it my way!


----------



## Syams

kim kardashian uploaded this...are they available for sale?


----------



## Mi_Lan

bobobob said:


> .



My goodness, what is the name of this style? Any other color? I am in love!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

What in the world does that mean? Is the size i'm trying to get not available? This really irks me, as this is the THIRD shoe I have called E-Comm and waitlisted and have NOT received a call, or email to inform me that the shoe has arrived!! Mind you, I was informed that I was first on the waitlist for this shoe! I'm over it! I guess it's not meant to be. I'll take this as a sign! I wanted it in black patent anyways and this is suede.


----------



## bobobob

Miss Benin in metallic leather at saks.com


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> .



These are nice!! I only wish they had more spikes on the heel.


----------



## nillacobain

Syams said:


> kim kardashian uploaded this...are they available for sale?



A tPFer told me that the nude are a custom order. 
I also think that the silver were available only in very limited quantities, the other two were mass-produced.


----------



## bitchychinky

bobobob said:


> .





The first shoe is amazing!  What a sexy pair!!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> What in the world does that mean? Is the size i'm trying to get not available? This really irks me, as this is the THIRD shoe I have called E-Comm and waitlisted and have NOT received a call, or email to inform me that the shoe has arrived!! Mind you, I was informed that I was first on the waitlist for this shoe! I'm over it! I guess it's not meant to be. I'll take this as a sign! I wanted it in black patent anyways and this is suede.



This is available at a bunch of boutiques. What size?


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> .



Hey, it's the wood cousin of the Isolde!


----------



## Syams

nillacobain said:


> A tPFer told me that the nude are a custom order.
> I also think that the silver were available only in very limited quantities, the other two were mass-produced.



can we custom order too or it's only for kim k.


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> This is available at a bunch of boutiques. What size?



42. The style may be available all over, but there is almost always only one, two if I'm lucky in my size. Did It only come in suede?


----------



## LavenderIce

gfairenoughh said:


> Good heavens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That first shoe is my soul mate! Any info direct it my way!



NM is getting it in black and the color seen in the pic.  It's $3995.


----------



## nillacobain

Syams said:


> can we custom order too or it's only for kim k.



I'm not sure if this style is on the list for custom orders. You can SO in a CL boutique, they have a book with styles/materials/colors available but SO is subject to Paris atelier approval. It's retail price for that style/material + 30%.


----------



## bitchychinky

Nolia said:


> Hey, it's the wood cousin of the Isolde!



"Did somebody say...Wood?"  -Mr.Woodchuck aka Uncle Joey (Full House) sidekick puppet.

Sorry I couldn't resist ahahaha


----------



## Syams

nillacobain said:


> I'm not sure if this style is on the list for custom orders. You can SO in a CL boutique, they have a book with styles/materials/colors available but SO is subject to Paris atelier approval. It's retail price for that style/material + 30%.



hopefully they'll say yes!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> 42. The style may be available all over, but there is almost always only one, two if I'm lucky in my size. Did It only come in suede?



Yes it only came in suede. Maybe overseas it will come in patent? I'm gonna strass that heel and where the mesh crisscross  
I'm asking my SA for you. Hold on a sec


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> What in the world does that mean? Is the size i'm trying to get not available? This really irks me, as this is the THIRD shoe I have called E-Comm and waitlisted and have NOT received a call, or email to inform me that the shoe has arrived!! Mind you, I was informed that I was first on the waitlist for this shoe! I'm over it! I guess it's not meant to be. I'll take this as a sign! I wanted it in black patent anyways and this is suede.



Beverly Hills has your size. Online is also showing your size.


----------



## nillacobain

Syams said:


> hopefully they'll say yes!!



Finger crossed for you!


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:


> What in the world does that mean? Is the size i'm trying to get not available? This really irks me, as this is the THIRD shoe I have called E-Comm and waitlisted and have NOT received a call, or email to inform me that the shoe has arrived!! Mind you, I was informed that I was first on the waitlist for this shoe! I'm over it! I guess it's not meant to be. I'll take this as a sign! I wanted it in black patent anyways and this is suede.



Its available for pre-order at saks.com. All sizes!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

LavenderIce said:


> NM is getting it in black and the color seen in the pic.  It's $3995.



OUCH! But still these are a must for me!


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> Its available for pre-order at saks.com. All sizes!!



Gfair, thanks boo!


----------



## jetsetheart

I just saw Pinder (Foraine?) on the US ecomm site and I'm dying. They're not exactly my usual style but I love them, especially in the Rose Paris/Souris color way...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

lavenderice said:


> nm is getting it in black and the color seen in the pic.  It's $3995.



3995!!!!!!!!!!! Ridiculous.


----------



## 318Platinum

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> 3995!!!!!!!!!!! Ridiculous.



What is $4,000? The plastic/strass slingback?


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^^ the wooden Isolde sandal is 4k


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^^^ the wooden Isolde sandal is 4k



What! That's bush!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> What! That's bush!


Bwahaha!


----------



## Angie415

Ladies, regarding the Pigaresille sizing--I know you're supposed to size .5-1 size down for pigalle shoes, but my filo 120 has a gap in the back, yet my heels don't slip out. I actually don't like the gap at all. I'm confused because I think I could fit a 35 in filo (i feel like a 35.5 would still have a gap at the back of the heel)--does that mean I should go even smaller if I was to purchase the pigalle/pigaresille??


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:


> Gfair, thanks boo!


----------



## Mi_Lan

LavenderIce said:


> NM is getting it in black and the color seen in the pic.  It's $3995.



Oh no dear, I hope your price quote is a lovely mistake  . 4k is too much for a non strassed shoes. Same price as the Isolde  .


----------



## 8seventeen19

Angie415 said:


> Ladies, regarding the Pigaresille sizing--I know you're supposed to size .5-1 size down for pigalle shoes, but my filo 120 has a gap in the back, yet my heels don't slip out. I actually don't like the gap at all. I'm confused because I think I could fit a 35 in filo (i feel like a 35.5 would still have a gap at the back of the heel)--does that mean I should go even smaller if I was to purchase the pigalle/pigaresille??



If your siggy is your TTS I wouldn't go smaller than a 35.5 in the Pigalle, MAYBE a 35 if you want them snug but the net is not going to stretch like leather. I am a TTS 35.5 and my Pigalles are 34.5 and 35. My Bianca is 35, Filo 35 and I wore a 35.5 in the Lady Clou. HTH


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, anybody knows retail price in Euro for this Phyton Dafs?

img.purseforum.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/christian-louboutin/2035031d1359019846-new-cls-spring-2013-pics-only-no-chatting-nmx1k4c_mx.jpg


----------



## gfairenoughh

Mi_Lan said:


> Oh no dear, I hope your price quote is a lovely mistake  . 4k is too much for a non strassed shoes. Same price as the Isolde  .



I hope so too! But it wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## 318Platinum

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^^^ the wooden Isolde sandal is 4k



Gurl, CLICK! You have GOT to be kidding me!!!! If I missed out on the Isolde, I sure as heck ain't about to blow that on some lack-luster wooden counterpart! #abysmal


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Gurl, CLICK! You have GOT to be kidding me!!!! If I missed out on the Isolde, I sure as heck ain't about to blow that on some lack-luster wooden counterpart! #abysmal


Lmao mmmkkkaaayyyyy


----------



## LavenderIce

Mi_Lan said:


> Oh no dear, I hope your price quote is a lovely mistake  . 4k is too much for a non strassed shoes. Same price as the Isolde  .



Well my dear, I looked at the look book again and $3995 was listed.  Perhaps you can verify the price when they pop up on nm.com.


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Lmao mmmkkkaaayyyyy



I'm sorry. I didn't mean it so harshly, but I am just lost as to why he would price this for the same amount as the 20th Anni shoe? It's cray, and they probably did it because they saw how well people were snatching the Isolde up, but this isn't the Isolde. I sure do hope that this comes in other colors/materials  and is still priced at 4K for it!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean it so harshly, but I am just lost as to why he would price this for the same amount as the 20th Anni shoe? It's cray, and they probably did it because they saw how well people were snatching the Isolde up, but this isn't the Isolde. I sure do hope that this comes in other colors/materials  and is still priced at 4K for it!



I was agreeing with you lol


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> I was agreeing with you lol



LOL, I know, my dear. We have similar taste, you are my long lost sistah!  After I read again what I wrote, I was like, "That's a litle harsh, I think!". I'm sure it will look good on many people, but for 4K? No no. Any updates yet?


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Gurl, CLICK! You have GOT to be kidding me!!!! If I missed out on the Isolde, I sure as heck ain't about to blow that on some lack-luster wooden counterpart! #abysmal



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

TRUTH!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I know, my dear. We have similar taste, you are my long lost sistah!  After I read again what I wrote, I was like, "That's a litle harsh, I think!". I'm sure it will look good on many people, but for 4K? No no. Any updates yet?



Oh I think it's crap! No way I'm dropping that scrilla on wood.


----------



## bitchychinky

318Platinum said:


> Gurl, CLICK! You have GOT to be kidding me!!!! If I missed out on the Isolde, I sure as heck ain't about to blow that on some lack-luster wooden counterpart! #abysmal


----------



## crystalhowlett

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Gurl, CLICK! You have GOT to be kidding me!!!! If I missed out on the Isolde, I sure as heck ain't about to blow that on some lack-luster wooden counterpart! #abysmal



I don't take it personal. I didn't price the holland clogs. Hehehe.  
Ill spend my 4k on another maxi.  He can keep the wood for the fire place.


----------



## mrl1005

Ladies: you all are too, too funny!!! I almost laughed out loud in the waiting room before my interview started. 

I agree entirely. They're hot shoes but for that much...no thank you.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Oh I think it's crap! No way I'm dropping that scrilla on wood.



You tell em gurlfrend.


----------



## BagBragger

Y'all are too much! I love this media outlet!  Let the laughs continue!

BTW, Platinum, I'm still recovering...I need a warning before you post your next picture of fierceness! ~SNAP~


----------



## 318Platinum

crystalhowlett said:


> I don't take it personal. I didn't price the holland clogs. Hehehe.
> Ill spend my 4k on another maxi.  He can keep the wood for the fire place.





BagBragger said:


> Y'all are too much! I love this media outlet!  Let the laughs continue!
> 
> BTW, Platinum, I'm still recovering...I need a warning before you post your next picture of fierceness! ~SNAP~



@Crystal.............I'm DEAD after that comment!! So true and you have me ROTFLMAO!!!!  Love it! He better be the first one in line to stock up on that wood, cause it's gonna be some COLD nights if he keeps cranking out designs/material/prices like this! SMH

@Bag You, my dear, are above and beyond sweet!! Thank you so much for that hot compliment! I only try to be half as fierce as all of my TPF family! ;-D thank you again, boo!


----------



## Angie415

shoeaddictklw said:


> If your siggy is your TTS I wouldn't go smaller than a 35.5 in the Pigalle, MAYBE a 35 if you want them snug but the net is not going to stretch like leather. I am a TTS 35.5 and my Pigalles are 34.5 and 35. My Bianca is 35, Filo 35 and I wore a 35.5 in the Lady Clou. HTH



Tx! I'm so sorry I didn't indicate my size. I'm a 36 in LPs, Banane, Bianca. My Filo is 36 too, but I definitely could go down, but don't know how much. I just do not want any gap in the back if I decide to purchase a pigalle. Pigaresille could be a 35.5 vs 35, because as you said, mesh most likely will not stretch the way leather does. Tx again


----------



## AEGIS

looks like he's making up for the crappy pair from 3 years ago

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/altadama-watersnake-157.html


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> looks like he's making up for the crappy pair from 3 years ago
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/altadama-watersnake-157.html



On your list?


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:
			
		

> looks like he's making up for the crappy pair from 3 years ago
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/altadama-watersnake-157.html



Hahahaha, I thought the same thing!! 

Hey do u know the name of the shoe that looks like the T double with a pointy front?  It's in the celeb thread on a model with Msr in it?


----------



## AEGIS

crystalhowlett said:


> Hahahaha, I thought the same thing!!
> 
> Hey do u know the name of the shoe that looks like the T double with a pointy front?  It's in the celeb thread on a model with Msr in it?



ugh yes i do but it's not coming to me.....my brain is mush right now!


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> On your list?





well i have the version from seasons past...found one with a decent dye job but this one is much better.


----------



## Angie415

crystalhowlett said:


> Hahahaha, I thought the same thing!!
> 
> Hey do u know the name of the shoe that looks like the T double with a pointy front?  It's in the celeb thread on a model with Msr in it?



Are you talking about the pigalle 'v neck'?? It's red right? I think I saw the same ad.


----------



## Christchrist

Angelique on Neiman site. They are calling my name!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Angelique on Neiman site. They are calling my name!



Oh I saw the grey pair on Naomi watts. Love


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oh I saw the grey pair on Naomi watts. Love



I like them both. Ha


----------



## pixiesparkle

Christchrist said:


> Angelique on Neiman site. They are calling my name!
> 
> View attachment 2064446



I think I saw the (nude/beige?) version on Mila Kunis..very pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

pixiesparkle said:


> I think I saw the (nude/beige?) version on Mila Kunis..very pretty!



Yes you did. I'm not sure I like that one as much now. Hmmm


----------



## anniethecat

crystalhowlett said:


> Hahahaha, I thought the same thing!!
> 
> Hey do u know the name of the shoe that looks like the T double with a pointy front?  It's in the celeb thread on a model with Msr in it?





AEGIS said:


> ugh yes i do but it's not coming to me.....my brain is mush right now!



That's the V Neck...Love it!


----------



## 318Platinum

These are Pigalle, right? Sure looks like them. I wanted the Daff, but I'm kind of on a Daff break. (Did I just say that?) sounds way too weird! Lol


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Angelique on Neiman site. They are calling my name!
> 
> View attachment 2064446



These are so cute!


----------



## 8seventeen19

318Platinum said:


> These are Pigalle, right? Sure looks like them. I wanted the Daff, but I'm kind of on a Daff break. (Did I just say that?) sounds way too weird! Lol



Don't think so, the heel goes in too much. Looks like it's cousin, the Batignolles.


----------



## Nolia

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't think so, the heel goes in too much. Looks like it's cousin, the Batignolles.



I agree.


----------



## label24

the name of this shoe is batignolles 120 in cobra


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> These are Pigalle, right? Sure looks like them. I wanted the Daff, but I'm kind of on a Daff break. (Did I just say that?) sounds way too weird! Lol





shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't think so, the heel goes in too much. Looks like it's cousin, the Batignolles.



Yup those are the 120 batignolles.  On my wish list. Can't wait till they come to the states


----------



## 318Platinum

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't think so, the heel goes in too much. Looks like it's cousin, the Batignolles.





Nolia said:


> I agree.



I thought it wasn't the Pigalle, but I wasn't 100%. I couldn't see the heel, so I had doubts, but you are right. If it was Pigalle, i'd definitely be able to see the heel with no problem. ;-D thanks for the help.


----------



## Christchrist

White batignolles 120 matte python just arrived in Miami!!! 





Be good cc be good




120mm and 100mm


----------



## mastudg

I need them. I'm on the waiting list for the nude ones. Hope they call me soon.

Are they more comfortable than the pigalle?


----------



## Christchrist

mastudg said:


> I need them. I'm on the waiting list for the nude ones. Hope they call me soon.
> 
> Are they more comfortable then the pigalle?



I don't know. They were just ordered. Dang! Bad cc


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> I don't know. They were just ordered. Dang! Bad cc



WOW! That's hot!! Do you know the price of the matte white python?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> WOW! That's hot!! Do you know the price of the matte white python?



1175. Luckily I sold a bunch of old shoes and bags lol. Damn these red soles!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> White batignolles 120 matte python just arrived in Miami!!!
> 
> Be good cc be good
> 
> 120mm and 100mm



Omgggg I am in love with the white python. So amazing.
Does anyone want to buy a kidney?? Cause I'm selling to fund this shoe addiction!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Omgggg I am in love with the white python. So amazing.
> Does anyone want to buy a kidney?? Cause I'm selling to fund this shoe addiction!



Good idea! I have one too. It's probably not all that great function wise but its pretty.  Ahhaha


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> White batignolles 120 matte python just arrived in Miami!!!
> 
> Be good cc be good
> 
> 120mm and 100mm



Now they are nice!!!! I wonder whether NM or saks or Barneys will have them..?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Now they are nice!!!! I wonder whether NM or saks or Barneys will have them..?



Hmmmm I don't know. I am such a sucker for white or black shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

JessieG said:


> Now they are nice!!!! I wonder whether NM or saks or Barneys will have them..?



I didn't see it in the NM lookbook.  Hopefully, the other retailers do get them.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Hmmmm I don't know. I am such a sucker for white or black shoes



Maybe it's a good thing...it's too easy to order online from those places!!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Maybe it's a good thing...it's too easy to order online from those places!!!



Well you know the pigaresille is on Saks. Ha


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> 1175. Luckily I sold a bunch of old shoes and bags lol. Damn these red soles!



CC do you know if they are the same as the white python LPs?


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> CC do you know if they are the same as the white python LPs?



They are not. Those are crystal python and more of and ivory. These are matte python and white white


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> They are not. Those are crystal python and more of and ivory. These are matte python and white white



Ahhh gotcha. From the pics they looked very close to the same. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Nolia

Just tried on the Monocronana today and I liked them a lot more than I thought I would. Half size down. I'm TTS, 35.5 fit perfect. 
They're like an elegant version of the Summerisima! I LOVE the stone colourway. Fingers crossed for sale prices!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Just tried on the Monochronana today and I liked them a lot more than I thought I would. Half size down. I'm TTS, 35.5 fit perfect.
> They're like an elegant version of the Summerisima! I LOVE the stone colourway. Fingers crossed for sale prices!



Wow they are very pretty. Yes! Fingers crossed


----------



## martinaa

Nolia said:


> Just tried on the Monocronana today and I liked them a lot more than I thought I would. Half size down. I'm TTS, 35.5 fit perfect.
> They're like an elegant version of the Summerisima! I LOVE the stone colourway. Fingers crossed for sale prices!



They look really, really good on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nolia said:


> Just tried on the Monocronana today and I liked them a lot more than I thought I would. Half size down. I'm TTS, 35.5 fit perfect.
> They're like an elegant version of the Summerisima! I LOVE the stone colourway. Fingers crossed for sale prices!



Love these. I really like them in the nude colorway. I am also hoping for sales!


----------



## GrRoxy

Nolia said:


> Just tried on the Monocronana today and I liked them a lot more than I thought I would. Half size down. I'm TTS, 35.5 fit perfect.
> They're like an elegant version of the Summerisima! I LOVE the stone colourway. Fingers crossed for sale prices!



These are truly beautiful!


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:


> Just tried on the Monocronana today and I liked them a lot more than I thought I would. Half size down. I'm TTS, 35.5 fit perfect.
> They're like an elegant version of the Summerisima! I LOVE the stone colourway. Fingers crossed for sale prices!



They're gorgeous on you Nolia!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

New arrivals at CL Madison. Email with subject Jeffery if you're interested. 
madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
DAFFODILE 160 AYERS NATUREL STONE $1395

MISS BENIN 160 VEAU VELOURS CARAIBES $1145

VILDO 140 PYTHON LUCIDO ROCCIA $1395

BIANCA SPIKES 140 NAPPA CORDESILVER $1295

VENDOME 120 KID PATENT TOE BLACK RED $845

PIGALLE SPIKES 100 LAME TURQUOISE VIOLET $1195

RING MY TOE 100 SPECCHIO PVC SILVER TRAN SP $695

BATIGNOLLES 100 PYTHON MAT WHITE $1145

BATIGNOLLES 100 PYTHON MAT BLACK $1145

SIMPLE PUMP 100 VEAU VELOURS CARAIBES $625

SIMPLE PUMP 100 VEAU VELOURS BLACK $625

SIMPLE PUMP 85 GLITTER MINI BLACK $625

PUGLIA SLING 85 AYERS NATUREL ROPE STONE $695

MANOVRA 70 PATENT LACE VOILETTE BLACK $945

NU ET NU 70 PATENT LACE VOILETTE VERSION BLACK $795


----------



## Christchrist

Some more new pieces at Madison


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Some more new pieces at Madison



Is that a blue lame, glitter or crystal clutch?


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Wow they are very pretty. Yes! Fingers crossed





martinaa said:


> They look really, really good on you!





shoeaddictklw said:


> Love these. I really like them in the nude colorway. I am also hoping for sales!





GrRoxy said:


> These are truly beautiful!





mrl1005 said:


> They're gorgeous on you Nolia!!!!



Thank you everyone.  I'm so afraid of falling in love. For a sandal, the price is steep!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> Is that a blue lame, glitter or crystal clutch?



It's violet turquoise lame with some spikes


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> It's violet turquoise lame with some spikes



I wish it didn't have spikes! It would be a statement piece that won't feel dated in a year or two


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> I wish it didn't have spikes! It would be a statement piece that won't feel dated in a year or two



Yeah you're right. There is a riviera clutch on the CL website in the same material


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> White batignolles 120 matte python just arrived in Miami!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066687
> 
> 
> Be good cc be good
> 
> View attachment 2066716
> 
> 
> 120mm and 100mm



I was going to say they had 'CC' written all over them... then I saw you had ordered them... . God, girl, this is the best piece of recycling I have seen in a loooong while (as you just sold a lot of _old_  [who are you kidding, CC?? do you have anything that can be remotely called old??] stuff...)

Now... MOD PICS, pretty pleeease!... 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> I was going to say they had 'CC' written all over them... then I saw you had ordered them... . God, girl, this is the best piece of recycling I have seen in a loooong while (as you just sold a lot of old stuff...)
> 
> Now... MOD PICS, pretty pleeease!...
> 
> B



When they arrive I will . I went with the 100mm. I have a 120 custom pigalle in white still being made. I don't think I need 2 120 white louboutin shoes


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> When they arrive I will . I went with the 100mm. I have a 120 custom pigalle in white still being made. I don't think I need 2 120 white louboutin shoes



Hi cc, did you get Batignolles 100mm TTS ( US size) I am considering them white one looks so hot for spring/ summer ....


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> Hi cc, did you get Batignolles 100mm TTS ( US size) I am considering them white one looks so hot for spring/ summer ....



Yes. I did. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 so I went with the same for the 100 batignolles.  It's a great summer shoe. Hope you get it


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes. I did. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 so I went with the same for the 100 batignolles.  It's a great summer shoe. Hope you get it



Thanks I will get the white one lol need to get off this forum...


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> Thanks I will get the white one lol need to get off this forum...



You and me both


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You and me both



I just realize they can't ship phython product to Cali.


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> When they arrive I will . I went with the 100mm. I have a 120 custom pigalle in white still being made. I don't think I need 2 120 white louboutin shoes



I cannot argue with that, CC. Anyway, those you posted pics of, truly look amazing... I am glad you got them - and I am very much looking forward to see those mod pics you promised, OK? 

B


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> I just realize they can't ship phython product to Cali.



What!!!!! Really?


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> I cannot argue with that, CC. Anyway, those you posted pics of, truly look amazing... I am glad you got them - and I am very much looking forward to see those mod pics you promised, OK?
> 
> B



Ok.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Price of the pigrasielle again? I cant find them online anyone know where is carrying them in the UK?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Christchrist said:


> What!!!!! Really?



Yes   banned here.


----------



## zaraha

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Yes   banned here.



I call CL boutique they said they can't ship python to Cali


----------



## sakura

zaraha said:


> I call CL boutique they said they can't ship python to Cali



Is this a new rule?  The boutiques have previously shipped python to California.


----------



## zaraha

sakura said:
			
		

> Is this a new rule?  The boutiques have previously shipped python to California.



I guess, SA just informed me they can't ship it i belive fine is like $1,000.  so unless I find a SA who doesn't know the requirement lol


----------



## anniethecat

sakura said:


> Is this a new rule?  The boutiques have previously shipped python to California.



No its not new....some SA's have shipped in the past but sounds like they are cracking down now.


----------



## Christchrist

BittyMonkey said:


> Yes   banned here.





zaraha said:


> I call CL boutique they said they can't ship python to Cali



That's horrible!


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's horrible!



I know I need to move to another state with low or no tax and phython every where.  anyhow Batignolles are beautiful I'm going to at least dream of them tonight  lol


----------



## crystalhowlett

zaraha said:
			
		

> I know I need to move to another state with low or no tax and phython every where.  anyhow Batignolles are beautiful I'm going to at least dream of them tonight  lol



Maybe u can find a lovely trust worthy TPF friend that will buy and ship to u? Unless that's against the law too?  Idk. I can't remember where I shipped my batik to.


----------



## zaraha

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Maybe u can find a lovely trust worthy TPF friend that will buy and ship to u? Unless that's against the law too?  Idk. I can't remember where I shipped my batik to.



They told me anyone can buy it and ship it to me which doesn't make sense lol but thank you for all lovely ladies for trying to console me, I made up my mind at the end of the day it's just a pair of hot sexy shoes.  If I find it again when traveling then ill buy it if not whoever has them cherish them for me


----------



## sflores719

Nolia said:


> Just tried on the Monocronana today and I liked them a lot more than I thought I would. Half size down. I'm TTS, 35.5 fit perfect.
> They're like an elegant version of the Summerisima! I LOVE the stone colourway. Fingers crossed for sale prices!



Those are sooo beautiful!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Christchrist

New stuff at Costa Mesa. Email the boutique with Reghan in the subject field 
costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Costa Mesa. Email the boutique with Reghan in the subject field
> costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070299



Ooh I like the nude spikes.  What style is the suede purple one if you dont mind me askin.


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Ooh I like the nude spikes.  What style is the suede purple one if you dont mind me askin.



Ron Ron


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Costa Mesa. Email the boutique with Reghan in the subject field
> costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070299



Ooo! I'd love to see this Monocronana colour way on an actual person!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Ooo! I'd love to see this Monocronana colour way on an actual person!



Yes. I was eyeballing that one


----------



## sammix3

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Costa Mesa. Email the boutique with Reghan in the subject field
> costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070299



The lavender suede Ron Rons are too cute!  So you know what style is that peep toe wedge right above it?


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> The lavender suede Ron Rons are too cute!  So you know what style is that peep toe wedge right above it?



Puglia 100 glitter. 595


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Costa Mesa. Email the boutique with Reghan in the subject field
> costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr



Are these men shoes with the denim? If so, do you know the price? ;-D


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Are these men shoes with the denim? If so, do you know the price? ;-D



I'm not sure what is men or not. 
Here is the info


----------



## AEGIS

sakura said:


> Is this a new rule?  The boutiques have previously shipped python to California.





Nowhere is legally allowed to ship exotics to Cali


----------



## AEGIS

zaraha said:


> They told me anyone can buy it and ship it to me which doesn't make sense lol but thank you for all lovely ladies for trying to console me, I made up my mind at the end of the day it's just a pair of hot sexy shoes.  If I find it again when traveling then ill buy it if not whoever has them cherish them for me





they don't want to be responsible for it which is why they are saying you can have someone else do it.  it is illegal to ship exotics to Cali. i mean people as individuals do it but it would not be good for a business to do it.


----------



## sammix3

Christchrist said:


> Puglia 100 glitter. 595



Thank you!

I wonder how these run and if they're comfy...


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wonder how these run and if they're comfy...



Yeah me too


----------



## crystalhowlett

zaraha said:
			
		

> They told me anyone can buy it and ship it to me which doesn't make sense lol but thank you for all lovely ladies for trying to console me, I made up my mind at the end of the day it's just a pair of hot sexy shoes.  If I find it again when traveling then ill buy it if not whoever has them cherish them for me



Wait until u spot a pair on eBay. Wont b long!! Good luck on your search.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> New stuff at Costa Mesa. Email the boutique with Reghan in the subject field
> costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr



CC what is the top right? Think it comes in nude?


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> CC what is the top right? Think it comes in nude?



Borghese 140 kid. 945




Looks like a strappy Bianca


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Ron Ron



Thanks CC!  Im tempted!!  I been wanting more Ron Ron's lately!!!


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Thanks CC!  Im tempted!!  I been wanting more Ron Ron's lately!!!



I've never tried it. I like it though. Maybe I should


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Borghese 140 kid. 945
> 
> Looks like a strappy Bianca



My SA said it is Bianca with criss cross straps...same sizing.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> My SA said it is Bianca with criss cross straps...same sizing.



Nice. Hi Annie


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> I've never tried it. I like it though. Maybe I should



Your a bad influence so let me push you for once!  
Comfy comfy comfy shoe!  Plus you will most likely look amazing in a pair since you look great in everything else!


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Your a bad influence so let me push you for once!
> Comfy comfy comfy shoe!  Plus you will most likely look amazing in a pair since you look great in everything else!



Ha. I don't know the sizing. You're funny. I look horrible in dafs and wedges. It's not pretty


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Nice. Hi Annie



Hey CC!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Hey CC!



Love my acat!


----------



## beagly911

I hate that some of the styles and colors I want are not available on the US site or at some of the US retailers!!  I have empathy for my Canadian and Euro CL lovers!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I hate that some of the styles and colors I want are not available on the US site or at some of the US retailers!!  I have empathy for my Canadian and Euro CL lovers!!!



You too huh! Ugh. It's annoying. What you looking for?


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Love my acat!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> I hate that some of the styles and colors I want are not available on the US site or at some of the US retailers!!  I have empathy for my Canadian and Euro CL lovers!!!



I hate that too! Someone else in EU was just posting a couple days ago about how we have way more stuff on the US site. It's the old "want what you can't have".


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Ha. I don't know the sizing. You're funny. I look horrible in dafs and wedges. It's not pretty



I only have one Ron Ron (which was my first pair and had a friend order it for me) and I totally guessed on my size.  It was soo tight but eventually it stretched out.  So Im completely useless in the size department ahaha.  I would say TTS for me.  Im a 35 in most CL's I got.  Im actually trying to hunt for a few more pairs or at least a nude one.  Going to try the San Francisco contact you gave me earlier this week.  But I think im SOL in the nude department.  Not too sure if I want to go with suede route. 

I highly doubt you look horrible in dafs and wedges.  Wedges overall ain't my style in general, so I would say I would look horrible in em.  But we are our own worst critic!


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> I only have one Ron Ron (which was my first pair and had a friend order it for me) and I totally guessed on my size.  It was soo tight but eventually it stretched out.  So Im completely useless in the size department ahaha.  I would say TTS for me.  Im a 35 in most CL's I got.  Im actually trying to hunt for a few more pairs or at least a nude one.  Going to try the San Francisco contact you gave me earlier this week.  But I think im SOL in the nude department.  Not too sure if I want to go with suede route.
> 
> I highly doubt you look horrible in dafs and wedges.  Wedges overall ain't my style in general, so I would say I would look horrible in em.  But we are our own worst critic!



Seriously I need cane or walker in wedges and dafs. Hellllllllsssssss no


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Costa Mesa. Email the boutique with Reghan in the subject field
> costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070299



On the waitlist for those Yolanda's. Happy they're in!

I am dying for something in Parme but the Ron Ron is not my favorite by a long shot.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't get an email and I am on the waitlist for those Yolandas. Yay though!
> 
> I am dying for something in Parme but the Ron Ron is not my favorite by a long shot.



My email was delayed. I had to ask him then I got 2. Weird


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> I'm not sure what is men or not.
> Here is the info



Thank you so much, Sweets!! Gratitude! I'd totally go for this right now, but DH thinks I should have a break!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> I hate that some of the styles and colors I want are not available on the US site or at some of the US retailers!!  I have empathy for my Canadian and Euro CL lovers!!!



What about Aussies!!!  It's 10x harder and more expensive for us!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

318Platinum said:


> Thank you so much, Sweets!! Gratitude! I'd totally go for this right now, but DH thinks I should have a break!



Yes they are men's I gotta get them


----------



## martinaa

Is there also a style in patent in this lavender color? Or an other style in the suede? I always search for the patent lavender Banana.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> What about Aussies!!!  It's 10x harder and more expensive for us!


Same here!  No CL site for Japan and everything is bloody expensive over here, ugh!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> Is there also a style in patent in this lavender color? Or an other style in the suede? I always search for the patent lavender Banana.



The color Parme? I asked and will come back and post. I am looking for something other than the Ron Ron myself.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Same here!  No CL site for Japan and everything is bloody expensive over here, ugh!!!



Yep, US-ers and Euro-ers have it easy!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Ladies,

Saks has the Pivichic pumps for per-order....I've been wtg for these!!!! Only the black ones though...anyone know how I can get my hands on the pink ones?


----------



## LavenderIce

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Saks has the Pivichic pumps for per-order....I've been wtg for these!!!! Only the black ones though...anyone know how I can get my hands on the pink ones?



Ecomm will get them.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Thank you so much, Sweets!! Gratitude! I'd totally go for this right now, but DH thinks I should have a break!



Listen to your man diva! Listen to your man lol


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:


> Yes they are men's I gotta get them



What's the smallest men's size if a lady wanted them?


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> Is there also a style in patent in this lavender color? Or an other style in the suede? I always search for the patent lavender Banana.



I'm not sure


----------



## sammix3

LavenderIce said:


> Ecomm will get them.



How do you know what Ecomm will get?


----------



## Syams

there's a lady peep python w butterfly design coming out for spring..saw it in the lookbook. lovely!


----------



## anniethecat

Syams said:


> there's a lady peep python w butterfly design coming out for spring..saw it in the lookbook. lovely!




Can't wait to see...I can't do the LP, but I love butterflies!


----------



## youssefm

Christchrist said:


> What's the smallest men's size if a lady wanted them?


39 is the smallest size that comes in mens I believe. I bought my louis spikes in a 41 in womens because I couldn't find the mens ones lol. Only difference is the width of the shoe but fine by me


----------



## Christchrist

Dallas has gotten the matte python black batignolles120! Sexy sexy


----------



## Christchrist

youssefm said:


> 39 is the smallest size that comes in mens I believe. I bought my louis spikes in a 41 in womens because I couldn't find the mens ones lol. Only difference is the width of the shoe but fine by me



Thank you


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Dallas has gotten the matte python black batignolles120! Sexy sexy



Wow so sexy!!


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> Wow so sexy!!



Yeah that's a sick shoe!!!! I'm googly eyed


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yeah that's a sick shoe!!!! I'm googly eyed



I'm going to start breeding phython a in Cali and take the skin to mr, CL lol jk guys!


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> I'm going to start breeding phython a in Cali and take the skin to mr, CL lol jk guys!



Don't be sorry! I hate snakes!!


----------



## LavenderIce

sammix3 said:


> How do you know what Ecomm will get?



The same way anyone else does. Email and inquire.


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Dallas has gotten the matte python black batignolles120! Sexy sexy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071955



God Almighty!... I totally agree... 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> God Almighty!... I totally agree...
> 
> B



Welp they arrive tomorrow. Ha. We shall see


----------



## charmesh

Christchrist said:


> Don't be sorry! I hate snakes!!



Only good for shoes and handbags. Maybe if they said the snakes were the wild ones destroying the florida ecosystem


----------



## Christchrist

charmesh said:


> Only good for shoes and handbags. Maybe if they said the snakes were the wild ones destroying the florida ecosystem



That's what I always say!


----------



## zaraha

x

I love phython CL shoes they are so sexy, but I dislike snakes they scare me.


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> I love phython CL shoes they are so sexy, but I dislike snakes they scare me.  Cc  I'm in the same boat as you, just ignore rude ppl.



That 100mm is purdy


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That 100mm is purdy



Cc you contribute wealth of info this forum, I learned a lot about CL from you and I must say you have a very kind heart. I love your royal blue Pigalle was the color custom made?


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> Cc you contribute wealth of info this forum, I learned a lot about CL from you and I must say you have a very kind heart. I love your royal blue Pigalle was the color custom made?



No. It just came out a few months ago. Called blue saphir. It's sold out everywhere BUT Neiman has the FILO in this color. I would love to custom make a 120. Let me know if you can get it done.   
Thanks.  I try to help. I learned everything from everyone on here. It's great! Great support


----------



## BagBragger

x

Geesh, just when so many of you made my day yesterday!!!!! This nonsense!  And I don't like snakes either.  When I visit the zoo or Shedd Aquarium I by pass the snake exhibits.  I don't even have snake skins items and don't desire them.  My Xboyfriend's dog tried to attack me once and he held the leash and BEAT him like he had stolen something.  And promised me and the dog, whom he had longer than he'd know me, that if it happened again he'd kill him. You think I scolded the Ex? Hell no, I rewarded him well later that night. 

Also, I wear fur proudly...I have four! People need to remember that we have dominion over animals. I don't condone extreme cruelty but the line for it is not thin either.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> x
> 
> Geesh, just when so many of you made my day yesterday!!!!! This nonsense!  And I don't like snakes either.  When I visit the zoo or Shedd Aquarium I by pass the snake exhibits.  I don't even have snake skins items and don't desire them.  My Xboyfriend's dog tried to attack me once and he held the leash and BEAT him like he had stolen something.  And promised me and the dog, whom he had longer than he'd know me, that if it happened again he'd kill him. You think I scolded the Ex? Hell no, I rewarded him well later that night.
> 
> Also, I wear fur proudly...I have four! People need to remember that we have dominion over animals. I don't condone extreme cruelty but the line for it is not thin either.



Girl you sweet. I hope you're feeling better


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Girl you sweet. I hope you're feeling better



The same. I had a massage yesterday. My first since being back in town. It was long over due. I have another this Friday and next Monday. I'm very tense and have a lot of stress on top of everything else so the plan is to go twice a week.

How are you?


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> The same. I had a massage yesterday. My first since being back in town. It was long over due. I have another this Friday and next Monday. I'm very tense and have a lot of stress on top of everything else so the plan is to go twice a week.
> 
> How are you?



I'm hanging in there. Girl you need to heal.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*No more talk of debating animal cruelty in here, please. 
This is a thread for the new styles of CLs - not for debating your positions on the rights and wrongs of leathers.*


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> The color Parme? I asked and will come back and post. I am looking for something other than the Ron Ron myself.



Yes, the color Parme.


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> Yes, the color Parme.



It's coming in Lady Highness and Troca-- both suede. I know there are going to be more styles, but this is what was available in my size (35.5). Not much!  I asked about other sizes and will let you know when I find out.


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> It's coming in Lady Highness and Troca-- both suede. I know there are going to be more styles, but this is what was available in my size (35.5). Not much!  I asked about other sizes and will let you know when I find out.



Thank you. There is also a Yolanda in suede Parme on Louboutin EU-site. The Highness is no style for me. But I think I like the Troca. I don´t no if the suede Parme is an alternative to the patent lavender from seasons ago.


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> Thank you. There is also a Yolanda in suede Parme on Louboutin EU-site. The Highness is no style for me. But I think I like the Troca. I don´t no if the suede Parme is an alternative to the patent lavender from seasons ago.



Ahhhh no! la la la la I didn't just hear that. Boo. I love that style, just got the Caraibes color in it. Such a shame the US boutiques didn't order it (maybe they did, just not in my size)!!  The Troca is really pretty. I love the 140mm height. The Highness is just crazy though. No go for me there either.

ETA.... and available in my size. Of course.  I really wish the US could order from the EU and vice versa.


----------



## 8seventeen19

.


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ahhhh no! la la la la I didn't just hear that. Boo. I love that style, just got the Caraibes color in it. Such a shame the US boutiques didn't order it (maybe they did, just not in my size)!!  The Troca is really pretty. I love the 140mm height. The Highness is just crazy though. No go for me there either.
> 
> ETA.... and available in my size. Of course.  I really wish the US could order from the EU and vice versa.



I wish that too. The EU site always has the the styles with the lower heels. I love Pigalle 120mm, but they always have the 100mm... that´s a pity.

I'm not sure about the Yolanda's. They look so "low".


----------



## honeybunch

I just purchased the Troca 140 in black patent.  Very nice.  It's like the Banane but with a more sculpted heel.  The heel goes thinner at the bottom so I'm hoping it won't wear out easily.  I was planning to buy the ADs but then this style caught my eye.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

LavenderIce said:


> The same way anyone else does. Email and inquire.



Ok I'm lost here.  What is Ecomm?  Do tell pls.


----------



## floridasun8

zaraha said:


> x
> 
> I love phython CL shoes they are so sexy, but I dislike snakes they scare me.



I'm so excited to see a black matte pigalle in a 100mm heel!   I have had to avoid CLs for a while due to all the super high releases, but I love these!  Can someone please tell me where I can buy them and how much they are?  Thanks!


----------



## youssefm

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ok I'm lost here.  What is Ecomm?  Do tell pls.


The Christian Louboutin online shop 
Christianlouboutin.com and select your country and shop!


----------



## floridasun8

UUghhhh, so I found the 100mm bagitnolle in black that I have been waiting on FOREVER thanks to a member here at Madison, but they are on hold for another customer     I really NEED this shoe!  Does anyone have any other hints on where I can find it?   I don't get to buy many CLs because of the heel heights, and the fact that I'm not into a lot of the wild and crazy shoes or colors, so I finally find one that I cannot even buy!  I'm very upset!


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> I just purchased the Troca 140 in black patent.  Very nice.  It's like the Banane but with a more sculpted heel.  The heel goes thinner at the bottom so I'm hoping it won't wear out easily.  I was planning to buy the ADs but then this style caught my eye.



It's a very pretty shoe


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> I'm so excited to see a black matte pigalle in a 100mm heel!   I have had to avoid CLs for a while due to all the super high releases, but I love these!  Can someone please tell me where I can buy them and how much they are?  Thanks!



Madison boutique  1195 I think


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> UUghhhh, so I found the 100mm bagitnolle in black that I have been waiting on FOREVER thanks to a member here at Madison, but they are on hold for another customer     I really NEED this shoe!  Does anyone have any other hints on where I can find it?   I don't get to buy many CLs because of the heel heights, and the fact that I'm not into a lot of the wild and crazy shoes or colors, so I finally find one that I cannot even buy!  I'm very upset!



Did you ask Madison if the shoe is anywhere else?


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks to a fabulous member here, I think I will be able to get my shoes!!     My first new pair in nearly a year!!


----------



## zaraha

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> Thanks to a fabulous member here, I think I will be able to get my shoes!!     My first new pair in nearly a year!!



I'm glad, you will love them they are Super sexy


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks to a fabulous member here, I think I will be able to get my shoes!!     My first new pair in nearly a year!!



Congrats. Can't wait to see


----------



## 8seventeen19

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks to a fabulous member here, I think I will be able to get my shoes!!     My first new pair in nearly a year!!



Congrats! Love that skin.


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> It's a very pretty shoe



Yes, it's definitely a pretty shoe and manageable to walk in.  Sadly I bought the wrong size.  I sized down a whole size but shouldve just sized down a half so I'm going to exchange it this evening.


----------



## xCHANELx

Syams said:


> there's a lady peep python w butterfly design coming out for spring..saw it in the lookbook. lovely!



Any spy pic? Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

@xCHANELx, it isn't the best pic I have and it's not the LP, but you get the idea by this pic. Very pretty!! ;-D 

Painted Python Butterfly


----------



## anniethecat

.


----------



## Lingie

New arrivals at Chicago Boutique..


----------



## Lingie

One more, sorry about the extra large pictures..


----------



## ouija board

318Platinum said:


> @xCHANELx, it isn't the best pic I have and it's not the LP, but you get the idea by this pic. Very pretty!! ;-D
> 
> Painted Python Butterfly



OMG  If I can have only one pair this season it'll be this one. Thank you for the picture!! Do you know which boutique will get this?


----------



## AEGIS

i feel like the bianca almost needs spikes on the platform as well...

that strappy sandal with the spikes is delicious


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> Yes, it's definitely a pretty shoe and manageable to walk in.  Sadly I bought the wrong size.  I sized down a whole size but shouldve just sized down a half so I'm going to exchange it this evening.



I hate when I do that !


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> @xCHANELx, it isn't the best pic I have and it's not the LP, but you get the idea by this pic. Very pretty!! ;-D
> 
> Painted Python Butterfly



Purdy


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> i feel like the bianca almost needs spikes on the platform as well...
> 
> that strappy sandal with the spikes is delicious



I agree! Looks like a blowfish on a platform


----------



## Lingie

Christchrist said:


> I agree! Looks like a blowfish on a platform



Hahhahah! That's quite true!


----------



## 318Platinum

ouija board said:


> OMG  If I can have only one pair this season it'll be this one. Thank you for the picture!! Do you know which boutique will get this?



Sorry, I only had a pic. I know nothing about it. Good luck


----------



## ouija board

318Platinum said:


> Sorry, I only had a pic. I know nothing about it. Good luck



Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

honeybunch said:


> Yes, it's definitely a pretty shoe and manageable to walk in.  Sadly I bought the wrong size.  I sized down a whole size but shouldve just sized down a half so I'm going to exchange it this evening.



This is good to know because ecomm is only stocking my tts and that's manageable.


----------



## 8seventeen19

318Platinum said:


> @xCHANELx, it isn't the best pic I have and it's not the LP, but you get the idea by this pic. Very pretty!! ;-D
> 
> Painted Python Butterfly



Very pretty!! 

There is another multicolor python called pixel.  Anyone familiar or have any information?


----------



## xCHANELx

318Platinum said:


> @xCHANELx, it isn't the best pic I have and it's not the LP, but you get the idea by this pic. Very pretty!! ;-D
> 
> Painted Python Butterfly



Gorg!!! I need these!!! Thank you for the pic!!! can't wait to get more info. On this beauty!!


----------



## martinaa

318Platinum said:


> @xCHANELx, it isn't the best pic I have and it's not the LP, but you get the idea by this pic. Very pretty!! ;-D
> 
> Painted Python Butterfly



What style is that?


----------



## 318Platinum

martinaa said:


> What style is that?



I don't know much about the peep-toe lower styles, but I was thinking it was a Very Prive or Hyper Prive, but I really think it's a VP. Any other lady can help us out?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

xCHANELx said:


> Gorg!!! I need these!!! Thank you for the pic!!! can't wait to get more info. On this beauty!!





martinaa said:


> What style is that?





318Platinum said:


> I don't know much about the peep-toe lower styles, but I was thinking it was a Very Prive or Hyper Prive, but I really think it's a VP. Any other lady can help us out?



The front platform looks higher than VP.  I think it's HP.


----------



## anniethecat

martinaa said:


> What style is that?





318Platinum said:


> I don't know much about the peep-toe lower styles, but I was thinking it was a Very Prive or Hyper Prive, but I really think it's a VP. Any other lady can help us out?





hermosa_vogue said:


> The front platform looks higher than VP.  I think it's HP.



It's a VP...and so pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

New items at CL Horatio. Email with Alec in the subject field if you're interested. horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## PetitColibri

318Platinum said:


> I don't know much about the peep-toe lower styles, but I was thinking it was a Very Prive or Hyper Prive, but I really think it's a VP. Any other lady can help us out?





hermosa_vogue said:


> The front platform looks higher than VP.  I think it's HP.





anniethecat said:


> It's a VP...and so pretty!



actually it's a new style called "vendome"


----------



## anniethecat

PetitColibri said:


> actually it's a new style called "vendome"



Thanks for the info...do you know what the difference is from the VP?


----------



## 8seventeen19

anniethecat said:


> Thanks for the info...do you know what the difference is from the VP?



CC just posted a picture of the black ones with red toes.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

PetitColibri said:


> actually it's a new style called "vendome"



I love the vendome. Gorgeous classic- Monsieur has done well this season.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> New items at CL Horatio. Email with Alec in the subject field if you're interested. horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> View attachment 2074819



I have this feeling I will have to pop my canari yellow cherry soon.....


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I have this feeling I will have to pop my canari yellow cherry soon.....



Lol. I agree


----------



## 318Platinum

Does anyone know if there will be a patent pigalle 120 in this color this season???  Does anyone know of any other Pigalle colorways and materials for this season?? So in love with Pigalles!!

 Picture taken from Sydspy in the "Men's Louboutin" thread


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a patent pigalle 120 in this color this season???  Does anyone know of any other Pigalle colorways and materials for this season?? So in love with Pigalles!!
> 
> Picture taken from Sydspy in the "Men's Louboutin" thread



Honey I assure you when I find out I will let you know lol


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Honey I assure you when I find out I will let you know lol



I love how your the intel and huge enabler in this forum!


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Honey I assure you when I find out I will let you know lol



Haha, please do!! ;-P


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> I love how your the intel and huge enabler in this forum!





318Platinum said:


> Haha, please do!! ;-P



It's really the only place that people understand my passion. Who am I to deny my favorite loubi lovers


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Courtesy of SA May Saks Bahrain +97317178076 Pitou Cutout Suede/Python Platform


----------



## Christchrist

'Anna May' boot.

995











  "Angelique" 895.





Interm flat. 895.







PM me for my SA info


----------



## honeybunch

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a patent pigalle 120 in this color this season???  Does anyone know of any other Pigalle colorways and materials for this season?? So in love with Pigalles!!
> 
> Picture taken from Sydspy in the "Men's Louboutin" thread



I think I've seen the Pigalle Plato in this colour but minus the spikes.


----------



## 318Platinum

honeybunch said:


> I think I've seen the Pigalle Plato in this colour but minus the spikes.



Was it 140? ;-D


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> Better shot of graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984882



I've been debating whether to get these. Nothing else in SS13 has caught my eye. Then I came to my senses and realized that I could wear these soooooo many ways! Now I just need to know what size to get.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> I've been debating whether to get these. Nothing else in SS13 has caught my eye. Then I came to my senses and realized that I could wear these soooooo many ways! Now I just need to know what size to get.



What's your piggy 100 size?


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> What's your piggy 100 size?



I don't have piggies  my TTS is 40.5 though


----------



## anniethecat

chilecorona said:


> I don't have piggies  my TTS is 40.5 though



Pigalle 100 in your TTS, pigalle 120 half to full size down.


----------



## honeybunch

318Platinum said:


> Was it 140? ;-D



I'm sorry I didn't look at the heel.  I just saw the front of the shoe and it looked like a PP.


----------



## Myrkur

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a patent pigalle 120 in this color this season???  Does anyone know of any other Pigalle colorways and materials for this season?? So in love with Pigalles!!
> 
> Picture taken from Sydspy in the "Men's Louboutin" thread



That's a great summer color.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> I don't have piggies  my TTS is 40.5 though



Ok what CL do you have?


----------



## Christchrist

Ooooooooo Bettie!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ooooooooo Bettie!



Are these 120s?  Where are they?


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Are these 120s?



Yup


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Yup



ETA: where are they?


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> ETA: where are they?



Haha. What size? They are selling out fast. I can email me SA now.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Haha. What size? They are selling out fast. I can email me SA now.



If they fit like Pigalle 120 then 34.5 or 35 :\


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> If they fit like Pigalle 120 then 34.5 or 35 :\



Pm me


----------



## honeybunch

Will the Pigalle 120s be made in red patent this season?  I really want a classic red patent shoe.  I may just get the Batignolles.  How is the sizing for the 120?  Same as Pigalle?


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Ooooooooo Bettie!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078157



Woah, that's HOTT!!! CC, new addition for you????


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> Will the Pigalle 120s be made in red patent this season?  I really want a classic red patent shoe.  I may just get the Batignolles.  How is the sizing for the 120?  Same as Pigalle?



No it won't. ;(


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Woah, that's HOTT!!! CC, new addition for you????



No. I'm debating. I have the flo in the same color


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> No it won't. ;(



That's a shame.  How's the sizing on the Batignolles?


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> No. I'm debating. I have the flo in the same color



Oh yeah, but the Flo is open toed, so it's two different looks!! ;-P


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> That's a shame.  How's the sizing on the Batignolles?



The 120 feels a little tighter than the pigalle 120 in the same size. Not enough for me to size up though. The 100 I had to size down 1/2 size compared to my pigalle 100


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Oh yeah, but the Flo is open toed, so it's two different looks!! ;-P



You're not helping no to be good boo


----------



## Nolia

Posted some new styles being released!
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-only-no-chatting-780414-3.html#post24061088


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Posted some new styles being released!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/new-cls-spring-2013-pics-only-no-chatting-780414-3.html#post24061088



Nice


----------



## Mi_Lan

Is the white python lady peep a new style of 2013 collection? I haven't seen them in 2012 collection but saw someone just scored them last week on Instagram.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Nolia said:


> Posted some new styles being released!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-only-no-chatting-780414-3.html#post24061088



I love the Pigalle shape with the Angelique sheer rouched fabric!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I love the Pigalle shape with the Angelique sheer rouched fabric!



Me too. It's a decolette. Ugh. My nemesis !


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Me too. It's a decolette. Ugh. My nemesis !



Why??

Just noticed the Fifi heel on it.  Pass.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Why??
> 
> Just noticed the Fifi heel on it.  Pass.



I don't like the speedboat nose on me. Looks terrible on me


----------



## Nolia

Only thing I'm liking is the Pivichic ... if it gets on sale.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Only thing I'm liking is the Pivichic ... if it gets on sale.



I second that. ONLY if sale


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I love the Pigalle shape with the Angelique sheer rouched fabric!



I like it to!  Is it sad that this shoe could be the closes I come to the Pigalle?  Does anyone have intel on the price and if it comes in other colors?


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> Ok what CL do you have?





honeybunch said:


> That's a shame.  How's the sizing on the Batignolles?



Miss Clichy 40.5
Decoltissimo 40
New Simples 40 (very snug)
Declozep 41 and 40.5
Pigalle Plato 41
Altadama 40.5
The 41s are roomy, but I can do them without padding because my feet are little wide. The clichy and Altadama toebox and peep KILL me, but I bear through the pain.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Miss Clichy 40.5
> Decoltissimo 40
> New Simples 40 (very snug)
> Declozep 41 and 40.5
> Pigalle Plato 41
> Altadama 40.5
> The 41s are roomy, but I can do them without padding because my feet are little wide. The clichy and Altadama toebox and peep KILL me, but I bear through the pain.



In a 120 piggy you are probably a 40. Also batignolles 120.
You can swing a 40.5 but it will probably have slippage. Especially after breaking in


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> I like it to!  Is it sad that this shoe could be the closes I come to the Pigalle?  Does anyone have intel on the price and if it comes in other colors?



Haha don't be silly! I'm sure you could pull off a Piggie


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> Posted some new styles being released!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-only-no-chatting-780414-3.html#post24061088



UGHHHHHHHHH I am in love with the platforms with the spiked straps but the 4K price tag kills me


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> The 120 feels a little tighter than the pigalle 120 in the same size. Not enough for me to size up though. The 100 I had to size down 1/2 size compared to my pigalle 100



Thanks, that's helpful, because my Pigalle 120 is slightly loose anyway.


----------



## mastudg

Hello!

Does anyone know where can I find Batignolles in nude in Europe?

Thank you.


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Haha don't be silly! I'm sure you could pull off a Piggie



Not listening Hermosa...


----------



## PetitColibri

gfairenoughh said:


> UGHHHHHHHHH I am in love with the platforms with the spiked straps but the 4K price tag kills me



yeah me too ! but that price is insane !


----------



## honeybunch

mastudg said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find Batignolles in nude in Europe?
> 
> Thank you.



Have you tried Madrid?  They always seem to have everything.


----------



## mastudg

honeybunch said:


> Have you tried Madrid?  They always seem to have everything.



No,they don't. I'm from Madrid


----------



## honeybunch

mastudg said:


> No,they don't. I'm from Madrid



Oh right!  Have you asked them to check their system to see which boutiques have them in stock?


----------



## Christchrist

New stuff at Madison. 

Email with Jeffery in the subject field.
madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr

LADY PEEP SPIKES 150 JEAN PATENT PLAT LIGHT DENIM WHITE $1395

LADY PEEP SPIKES 150 PATENT BLACK $1395

TROCA 140 PATENT CANARI $845

VILDO 140 NAPPA FAUVE LUCIDO $995

BORGHESE 140 KID CORDE $945

PIGALLE PLATO 140 BLACK PATENT CALF $775

PIGALLE PLATO 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $775

ANGELIQUE 120 CREPE SATIN CHIFFON BLACK $895

PIGALLE 120 NUDE PATENT CALF $625

SIMPLE PUMP 85 GLITTER MINI MULTICOLOR $625

PIOU PIOU 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $625

MANOVRA FLAT CALF LACE VOILETTE BLACK $895

ROSELLA FLAT VEAU VELOURS GROSGRAIN ROSE PARIS $495

GALIA FLAT OLONA FABRIC ROPE BLACK $425

GALIA FLAT OLONA FABRIC ROPE CANARI $425

GALIA FLAT FRONT VIEW


----------



## Christchrist

CostaMesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr

Put Reghan in the subject field. 
New arrivals at Costa Mesa CL Boutique


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> CostaMesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> Put Reghan in the subject field.
> New arrivals at Costa Mesa CL Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080339



What is the cute sandal with the bow?


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> What is the cute sandal with the bow?



Dos Noeud.  It's really cute huh?


----------



## Jusinit

Hi Ladies,

I was looking at the CL UK site and they have styles that the US doesnt have. Does the US get them after UK or does EU get different styles?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Madison.
> 
> PIGALLE PLATO 140 BLACK PATENT CALF $775
> 
> PIGALLE PLATO 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $775
> 
> 
> 
> ROSELLA FLAT VEAU VELOURS GROSGRAIN ROSE PARIS $495
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079846



Whew PP 140s! Kind of want the nude after trying a 120 on last night and thinking, "Now these are too easy." 

I really wish the Rose Paris suede was that color IRL.



Jusinit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was looking at the CL UK site and they have styles that the US doesnt have. Does the US get them after UK or does EU get different styles?



Both get different items. The Yolanda in Parme on the EU site won't be coming to the US site, for example.



Christchrist said:


> Dos Noeud.  It's really cute huh?



I hope they make it to sale. They're great!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> CostaMesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> Put Reghan in the subject field.
> New arrivals at Costa Mesa CL Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080339



Girl, you went through a lot of trouble to put this one together - thanks!

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> Girl, you went through a lot of trouble to put this one together - thanks!
> 
> B



Ha. I eat, sleep and breathe CL


----------



## Angie415

Ladies and Bay Area ladies,

Does anyone know when Saks/Neiman Marcus/Nordstrom's (in SF) will be receiving the Pigaresille 120?? I've never owned a pigalle, and being that this particular shoe is flexible and forms to the shape of your foot, I need to try it on before I make my decision. TIA!!!


----------



## jchen815

Angie415 said:
			
		

> Ladies and Bay Area ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know when Saks/Neiman Marcus/Nordstrom's (in SF) will be receiving the Pigaresille 120?? I've never owned a pigalle, and being that this particular shoe is flexible and forms to the shape of your foot, I need to try it on before I make my decision. TIA!!!



I saw it at the saks in St Louis, MO. I dunno if that helps but I would assume SF would get it before a store in the Midwest does?! Haha


----------



## martinaa

Very cute!!!



Christchrist said:


> Dos Noeud.  It's really cute huh?


----------



## label24

dos anyone have been see these??? I can´t wait!!!!!!


----------



## Angie415

label24 said:


> dos anyone have been see these??? I can´t wait!!!!!!



OMGosh, I wonder how that pigalle looks! Doesn't seem to be transparent....interesting.


----------



## GrRoxy

label24 said:


> dos anyone have been see these??? I can´t wait!!!!!!



Ive seen pic of these spikey ones. Maybe he noticed that spikes sell so well and he put them on everything already and so he changed them  I dont like at all...


----------



## gfairenoughh

label24 said:


> dos anyone have been see these??? I can´t wait!!!!!!



Does anyone know the name of the platform sandal?


----------



## PetitColibri

gfairenoughh said:


> Does anyone know the name of the platform sandal?



yes they are called botticelita


----------



## PetitColibri

label24 said:


> dos anyone have been see these??? I can´t wait!!!!!!



did you see the price tag of the first one ?


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Madison.
> 
> Email with Jeffery in the subject field.
> madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> LADY PEEP SPIKES 150 JEAN PATENT PLAT LIGHT DENIM WHITE $1395
> 
> LADY PEEP SPIKES 150 PATENT BLACK $1395
> 
> TROCA 140 PATENT CANARI $845
> 
> VILDO 140 NAPPA FAUVE LUCIDO $995
> 
> BORGHESE 140 KID CORDE $945
> 
> PIGALLE PLATO 140 BLACK PATENT CALF $775
> 
> PIGALLE PLATO 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $775
> 
> ANGELIQUE 120 CREPE SATIN CHIFFON BLACK $895
> 
> PIGALLE 120 NUDE PATENT CALF $625
> 
> SIMPLE PUMP 85 GLITTER MINI MULTICOLOR $625
> 
> PIOU PIOU 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $625
> 
> MANOVRA FLAT CALF LACE VOILETTE BLACK $895
> 
> ROSELLA FLAT VEAU VELOURS GROSGRAIN ROSE PARIS $495
> 
> GALIA FLAT OLONA FABRIC ROPE BLACK $425
> 
> GALIA FLAT OLONA FABRIC ROPE CANARI $425
> 
> GALIA FLAT FRONT VIEW
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079846



I love how I dont snoop around for a few days you always got a new listing of available shoes!  Thanks for keeping us all updated!!


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> I love how I dont snoop around for a few days you always got a new listing of available shoes!  Thanks for keeping us all updated!!



Yes I try to be a pusher. Ha


----------



## gfairenoughh

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> yes they are called botticelita



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Yes I try to be a pusher. Ha


Yes you do, and you succeed!!


----------



## anniethecat

PetitColibri said:


> did you see the price tag of the first one ?



Aren't they like $4000?


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Aren't they like $4000?



That's crazy!


----------



## gfairenoughh

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Aren't they like $4000?



I know! I really like these but the price is outrageous!!!


----------



## zaraha

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I know! I really like these but the price is outrageous!!!



Add another $400, it's price of classic flap


----------



## loveshoesbags

gfairenoughh said:


> I know! I really like these but the price is outrageous!!!



Where can I get the boticelita???


----------



## gfairenoughh

loveshoesbags said:
			
		

> Where can I get the boticelita???



They were featured in a NM catalog, I'm not sure if they will be on the website though


----------



## loveshoesbags

thank you doll


----------



## angelcove

martinaa said:


> What is the cute sandal with the bow?





Christchrist said:


> Dos Noeud.  It's really cute huh?



Is it leather or satin???!? love it!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Christchrist

angelcove said:


> Is it leather or satin???!? love it!!!dde0ddde0ddde0d



Not sure. Email the boutique.  They are pretty good about getting back. I would like to know


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> New stuff at Madison.
> 
> Email with Jeffery in the subject field.
> madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> LADY PEEP SPIKES 150 JEAN PATENT PLAT LIGHT DENIM WHITE $1395
> 
> LADY PEEP SPIKES 150 PATENT BLACK $1395
> 
> TROCA 140 PATENT CANARI $845
> 
> VILDO 140 NAPPA FAUVE LUCIDO $995
> 
> BORGHESE 140 KID CORDE $945
> 
> PIGALLE PLATO 140 BLACK PATENT CALF $775
> 
> PIGALLE PLATO 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $775
> 
> ANGELIQUE 120 CREPE SATIN CHIFFON BLACK $895
> 
> PIGALLE 120 NUDE PATENT CALF $625
> 
> SIMPLE PUMP 85 GLITTER MINI MULTICOLOR $625
> 
> PIOU PIOU 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $625
> 
> MANOVRA FLAT CALF LACE VOILETTE BLACK $895
> 
> ROSELLA FLAT VEAU VELOURS GROSGRAIN ROSE PARIS $495
> 
> GALIA FLAT OLONA FABRIC ROPE BLACK $425
> 
> GALIA FLAT OLONA FABRIC ROPE CANARI $425
> 
> GALIA FLAT FRONT VIEW



They NEVER have my sizes in my UUHG!!! I emailed 3 or 4 different countries looking for my PP 140s in my size. Indonesia don't even have the PP 140s! FML! SA told me the highest they came in is 40.5. :.-( HELP!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> They NEVER have my sizes in my UUHG!!! I emailed 3 or 4 different countries looking for my PP 140s in my size. Indonesia don't even have the PP 140s! FML! SA told me the highest they came in is 40.5. :.-( HELP!!



Can you custom order?


----------



## Fashionista4eva

Do any of you ladies know if the Pivichic comes in a 120 heel? My local store is only getting the 100 and I'm wondering if the 120 is an option. Please help thanks


----------



## dirtyaddiction

anniethecat said:


> Aren't they like $4000?



 as much as the Isolde? At least those had swarovski rhinestones, lolol. Love the botticelita but they remind me of Ruthie Davis


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Can you custom order?



Nope!! I ask like three times a year, every time a new shipment comes in! It's crazy, because I always ask if the PP 140 will come out this season, and I always get the response "no", but then two months later, they receive a shipment, but ZERO 42! I need to make some more calls and send more emails I guess. :rain:


----------



## Christchrist

Fashionista4eva said:


> Do any of you ladies know if the Pivichic comes in a 120 heel? My local store is only getting the 100 and I'm wondering if the 120 is an option. Please help thanks



I think the CL boutiques are getting them in 120


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Nope!! I ask like three times a year, every time a new shipment comes in! It's crazy, because I always ask if the PP 140 will come out this season, and I always get the response "no", but then two months later, they receive a shipment, but ZERO 42! I need to make some more calls and send more emails I guess. :rain:



Hold on a sec. I'll ask my SA.  

Nope they said no. That stinks!
He says he will know closer to may


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies,
BG only got the Fluo Rose Pigalle Spikes in 120 correct? TIA

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat408211


----------



## PetitColibri

dirtyaddiction said:


> as much as the Isolde? At least those had swarovski rhinestones, lolol. Love the botticelita but they remind me of Ruthie Davis



yeah that's insane ! they even cost more than the Isolde in euros !


----------



## Christchrist

Oh my gosh!!!! Batignolles 100 in rose Paris!!!!! And canary. Text my SA Stacy 





+1 (713) 935-6066
Tell her Cynthia W sent ya


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! Batignolles 100 in rose Paris!!!!! And canary. Text my SA Stacy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2085716
> 
> 
> +1 (713) 935-6066
> Tell her Cynthia W sent ya



Is that canari patent?  Is your Flo Canari patent or is it leather?


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Is that canari patent?  Is your Flo Canari patent or is it leather?



It's patent. I got u CC ; )


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Is that canari patent?  Is your Flo Canari patent or is it leather?



That is canary. My flo is patent canary. I'm not getting this but I am trying out that rose Paris


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> It's patent. I got u CC ; )



Thanks crystal. Ha. Saw it after


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Thanks crystal. Ha. Saw it after





crystalhowlett said:


> It's patent. I got u CC ; )



You're both such bad influences.  I realllly want the Flo canari but just bought a Burberry trench :S


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> You're both such bad influences.  I realllly want the Flo canari but just bought a Burberry trench :S



Why would you commit such a crime! That trench will be there later! Bahahahahahaha j/k.


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Why would you commit such a crime! That trench will be there later! Bahahahahahaha j/k.



Stay away from the light Hermosa, stay away...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PetitColibri said:


> yeah that's insane ! they even cost more than the Isolde in euros !



Really? That's crazy!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Why would you commit such a crime! That trench will be there later! Bahahahahahaha j/k.





BagBragger said:


> Stay away from the light Hermosa, stay away...



Hahaha I'm trying BB but the light is sucking me in!


----------



## gfairenoughh

New stuff on the CL website! Those gold spikes are amazing! Wish they shipped exotics to CA! :rain:


----------



## Ellewalker

Ladies!  Can anyone tell me what sizing is like in the Paulina 100? I'm a 36.5 in pigalle spikes and LP

Also ChristChrist - I love the canari in the Batignolles! Do you know what other colors your Sa might have?

X e


----------



## anniethecat

PetitColibri said:


> yeah that's insane ! they even cost more than the Isolde in euros !





dirtyaddiction said:


> Really? That's crazy!




It's totally crazy, so many of his prices lately are.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Omg!i need these gold python spikes in my life!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gfairenoughh said:


> New stuff on the CL website! Those gold spikes are amazing! Wish they shipped exotics to CA! :rain:



The gold ones are seriously amazing in person. I've never really been an exotic fan but these ...


----------



## fumi

dirtyaddiction said:


> The gold ones are seriously amazing in person. I've never really been an exotic fan but these ...



Oh man these are awesome  Mod pics pretty please?


----------



## nyc709

Ladies, I havent been on in a while but I can confirm that the pigaresilles are fab, super comfy because the toe box is roomier than a patent pigalle. 

My new must haves are the White Paulina's!!!! and from what im hearing the new roccia python unbout that will be released soon!!! Stay Tuned Butterflies!


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg!i need these gold python spikes in my life!



They are SICK!


----------



## Christchrist

nyc709 said:


> Ladies, I havent been on in a while but I can confirm that the pigaresilles are fab, super comfy because the toe box is roomier than a patent pigalle.
> 
> My new must haves are the White Paulina's!!!! and from what im hearing the new roccia python unbout that will be released soon!!! Stay Tuned Butterflies!



Ohhhhh can't wait to see. Congrats on the pigaresille


----------



## bitchychinky

dirtyaddiction said:


> The gold ones are seriously amazing in person. I've never really been an exotic fan but these ...


----------



## nyc709

Thanks christchrist&#128522;


----------



## dirtyaddiction

fumi said:


> Oh man these are awesome  Mod pics pretty please?



Ahh, I would but these are for a client of mine. But having now seen them in person, I'm thinking maybe they should be for me too.. haha


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! Batignolles 100 in rose Paris!!!!! And canary. Text my SA Stacy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2085716
> 
> 
> +1 (713) 935-6066
> Tell her Cynthia W sent ya




This is a Houston number-- I can go check these out in person. Where are these? Saks?


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> This is a Houston number-- I can go check these out in person. Where are these? Saks?



Yup. Saks


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Yup. Saks



Ugh. I really hate the Saks here. I ended up getting the Décolleté 554 in Canari since Chicago never called me back on the 120s. May have to check these out instead though.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ugh. I really hate the Saks here. I ended up getting the Décolleté 554 in Canari since Chicago never called me back on the 120s. May have to check these out instead though.



I know it can be so frustrating


----------



## jetsetheart

nyc709 said:


> Ladies, I havent been on in a while but I can confirm that the pigaresilles are fab, super comfy because the toe box is roomier than a patent pigalle.
> 
> My new must haves are the White Paulina's!!!! and from what im hearing the new roccia python unbout that will be released soon!!! Stay Tuned Butterflies!



whaaaaaat? Roccia python unbout?!?! dying to see this now


----------



## Ellewalker

The Madison boutique has the roccia python x


----------



## gfairenoughh

Omg jennifer stano posted these on her instagram!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Omg jennifer stano posted these on her instagram!!!!



Love that skin


----------



## Christchrist

Ellewalker said:


> The Madison boutique has the roccia python x



Roccia in what shoe?


----------



## Christchrist

These are just stunning!


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> The gold ones are seriously amazing in person. I've never really been an exotic fan but these ...


WOWSERS those are gorgeous!



gfairenoughh said:


> Omg jennifer stano posted these on her instagram!!!!



matte white python =  really want a pair in LP but afraid of the yellowing


----------



## Ellewalker

paulina rocia python..


----------



## Faraasha

My latest! &#10084;

Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## Christchrist

Faraasha said:


> My latest! &#10084;
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.



I like it!


----------



## beagly911

Faraasha said:


> My latest! &#10084;
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087674


Faraasha those are fierce!!  Love them, they look great on you!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:
			
		

> These are just stunning!



Nice!


----------



## nyc709

For u spike lovers out there- got a text last night black pigalle silver spikes - they come in Bianca too


----------



## anniethecat

Faraasha said:


> My latest! &#10084;
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087674




Love these! I was waiting for a mod pic on these.


----------



## JessieG

nyc709 said:


> For u spike lovers out there- got a text last night black pigalle silver spikes - they come in Bianca too



Where are these??


----------



## nyc709

Horatio nyc


----------



## JessieG

nyc709 said:


> Horatio nyc



Cheers


----------



## JessieG

Ladies, can anyone tell me whether the pigalle flame is similar colour to the manolo blahnik BB fluo orange..? (I hope I don't get in trouble for asking a MB question in the CL thread...) x


----------



## LavenderIce

JessieG said:


> Ladies, can anyone tell me whether the pigalle flame is similar colour to the manolo blahnik BB fluo orange..? (I hope I don't get in trouble for asking a MB question in the CL thread...) x



I have the MB BB in fluo orange and I've seen the Pigalle flame IRL.  The colors are close, but I find the flame a more concentrated orange whereas the BB fluo orange is more neon like a highlighter.


----------



## Christchrist

nyc709 said:


> For u spike lovers out there- got a text last night black pigalle silver spikes - they come in Bianca too


----------



## Christchrist

New at Neiman.  Wtf! Mickey Mouse shoes!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> New at Neiman.  Wtf! Mickey Mouse shoes!!!




OMG I literally laughed out loud, my employees are wondering why I am laughing by myself in my office.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> OMG I literally laughed out loud, my employees are wondering why I am laughing by myself in my office.



Lol. They are not right I tell ya


----------



## laleeza

and what's the print on that daf?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> New at Neiman.  Wtf! Mickey Mouse shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2088389



bahahahhahaha, they are something else


----------



## Christchrist

laleeza said:


> and what's the print on that daf?



Yeah I don't know. I'll ask for better pics


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Yeah I don't know. I'll ask for better pics



Ask what that Mickey Mouse Love Me is called too please.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Ask what that Mickey Mouse Love Me is called too please.



Ok I'm on it. Lol
It's called MADAME MOUSE!!! Ha


----------



## charmesh

Christchrist said:


> Yeah I don't know. I'll ask for better pics



It's a picture of Christian. I am not joking. There is a matching bag online at Neimans.


----------



## Christchrist

Au hameau 1,495
Comes in gold and silver


----------



## Christchrist

charmesh said:


> It's a picture of Christian. I am not joking. There is a matching bag online at Neimans.



You you're right


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm on it. Lol
> It's called MADAME MOUSE!!! Ha



Omg hilarious


----------



## anniethecat

laleeza said:


> and what's the print on that daf?




Sybil print...and it is Msr. Louboutin


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> You you're right
> 
> 
> View attachment 2088435



Wow, thats really... narcissistic


----------



## Christchrist

Camilla price 995


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm on it. Lol
> It's called MADAME MOUSE!!! Ha




Wonder if I could take off the "ears" and DIY a big bow or something, the color is gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Wonder if I could take off the "ears" and DIY a big bow or something, the color is gorgeous.



Good idea!!!


----------



## charmesh

GrRoxy said:


> Wow, thats really... narcissistic



Somebody needs to sit him down and have talk with him. Take away his press clippings and tell him no more shoe signings until his head shrinks.


----------



## laleeza

Thanks ladies. But no thanks Msr! 
He ruined what could've been a pretty cool print


----------



## Christchrist

laleeza said:


> Thanks ladies. But no thanks Msr!
> He ruined what could've been a pretty cool print



I know!!!!!! I was thinking that


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> New at Neiman.  Wtf! Mickey Mouse shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2088389



I said the same thing when I saw them in the lookbook!!  I like them in a kitschy way but I'd never buy them, much less wear them.  

Did you get any better pictures of the Troca in the background? Color is Pixel.


----------



## Nolia

More money for bags!!


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> I said the same thing when I saw them in the lookbook!!  I like them in a kitschy way but I'd never buy them, much less wear them.
> 
> Did you get any better pictures of the Troca in the background? Color is Pixel.



I just asked for ya


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> More money for bags!!



Lol true dat


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> New at Neiman.  Wtf! Mickey Mouse shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2088389



If that Mickey Mouse shoe had a bow like the Love Me instead of that fkn ridiculous thing I would snap it up in a quick second.  Lucky for my wallet it's that ridiculous Mickey Mouse ears


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> i said the same thing when i saw them in the lookbook!!  I like them in a kitschy way but i'd never buy them, much less wear them.
> 
> Did you get any better pictures of the troca in the background? Color is pixel.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2088572
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2088582



Thank you!!! WOW. That is not what I expected. Saves me $1600. I get the 'Pixel' name now. I was really hoping it was purple/green/orange/blue watercolor-like python. It definitely looks a lot different from the lookbook picture I saw.


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> New at Neiman.  Wtf! Mickey Mouse shoes!!!



Lol OMG that's funny Mickey gone sexy or not lol


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you!!! WOW. That is not what I expected. Saves me $1600. I get the 'Pixel' name now. I was really hoping it was purple/green/orange/blue watercolor-like python. It definitely looks a lot different from the lookbook picture I saw.



Yeah I'm not a fan


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> Lol OMG that's funny Mickey gone sexy or not lol



Crazy mouse!


----------



## 318Platinum

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you!!! WOW. That is not what I expected. Saves me $1600. I get the 'Pixel' name now. I was really hoping it was purple/green/orange/blue watercolor-like python. It definitely looks a lot different from the lookbook picture I saw.



It looks like the sex channels from regular cable, printed on python skin! That Daff will make sale. I thunk the Pixel will, too!

Thanks for the pics CC!!! You definitely keep it beyond current! ;-D


----------



## 8seventeen19

318Platinum said:


> It looks like the sex channels from regular cable, printed on python skin! That Daff will make sale. I thunk the Pixel will, too!
> 
> Thanks for the pics CC!!! You definitely keep it beyond current! ;-D


 Oh lawd!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> It looks like the sex channels from regular cable, printed on python skin! That Daff will make sale. I thunk the Pixel will, too!
> 
> Thanks for the pics CC!!! You definitely keep it beyond current! ;-D



Lmao!!!! Oh my gosh! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Au hameau 1,495
> Comes in gold and silver



I think I just found the shoe for my wedding. Thanks for always posting new items. I have to get my hands on this.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> I think I just found the shoe for my wedding. Thanks for always posting new items. I have to get my hands on this.



Let me know if you need my SA.  They would be really pretty in a wedding


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> You you're right



Lol he reall went overboard on this shoe with a picture of himself. I cannot convince DH to buy me shoes with another mans face on it? Ridiculous. It's a shame I would like it w/o the face....smdh


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Lol he reall went overboard on this shoe with a picture of himself. I cannot convince DH to buy me shoes with another mans face on it? Ridiculous. It's a shame I would like it w/o the face....smdh



Yes! Without the face!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Let me know if you need my SA.  They would be really pretty in a wedding



Thanks. I just saw them online for preorder April 2nd. Out of all the new styles you posted only this one is showing up online. Sometimes the Saks here carries Neiman's items. I'm gonna go today and see if they have them to try on


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks. I just saw them online for preorder April 2nd. Out of all the new styles you posted only this one is showing up online. Sometimes the Saks here carries Neiman's items. I'm gonna go today and see if they have them to try on



Nice. I'd like to see them on someone


----------



## xCHANELx

Christchrist said:


> Crazy mouse!



Lol I think the Madame mouse are fun haha do you know the price on the them? Thanks  cc!!


----------



## nyc709

Lmao at the Mickey shoes! I'm sure someone will pull it off !


----------



## Christchrist

xchanelx said:


> lol i think the madame mouse are fun haha do you know the price on the them? Thanks  cc!!



845


----------



## Christchrist

nyc709 said:


> Lmao at the Mickey shoes! I'm sure someone will pull it off !



I hope someone gets it and strasses the ears lol


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I hope someone gets it and strasses the ears lol



Haha great idea!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Camilla price 995



Oh I like......


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh I like......



Me too! That's happening


----------



## Brazucaa

Faraasha said:


> My latest! &#10084;
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087674



Those sandals are HOT!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm on it. Lol
> It's called MADAME MOUSE!!! Ha
> 
> View attachment 2088431



I have seen worse... 

B


----------



## Christchrist

At Saks. Love the skin


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I hope someone gets it and strasses the ears lol



That's a great idea!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

I wonder if the Mickey Mouse ears are removable from those pumps... if they are I might get them


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I wonder if the Mickey Mouse ears are removable from those pumps... if they are I might get them


If I can ever get in there ill let you know


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> If I can ever get in there ill let you know



Yes please!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, can anyone tell me if Fluo Rose comes in a Pigalle 100 and if so who carries it? TIA!


----------



## Christchrist

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, can anyone tell me if Fluo Rose comes in a Pigalle 100 and if so who carries it? TIA!



Only with spikes I think


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> New at Neiman.  Wtf! Mickey Mouse shoes!!!



I just felt those Daffs at Neimans Dallas. Didn't like them!!! It felt very soft and very dust prone!! No MA'AM!! I thought they were patent, so I pass. I'm on the waitlist for the matching sneaker, though. ;-P


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Christchrist said:


> Only with spikes I think



Thank you! Where did you find your batignolles? Are they 100mm?


----------



## Christchrist

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you! Where did you find your batignolles? Are they 100mm?



They are 100. Saks has them. Let me know if you need an SA


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> I just felt those Daffs at Neimans Dallas. Didn't like them!!! It felt very soft and very dust prone!! No MA'AM!! I thought they were patent, so I pass. I'm on the waitlist for the matching sneaker, though. ;-P



That stinks


----------



## slimcouture

Can someone please tell me the name of this style ???


----------



## gfairenoughh

slimcouture said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this style ???



Vildo

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/vildo-nappa-1.html


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, can anyone tell me if Fluo Rose comes in a Pigalle 100 and if so who carries it? TIA!


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> At Saks. Love the skin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090236



Luscious.


----------



## sammix3

Has anyone seen the Glitter Puglia in real life? If so, what color is the glitter?


----------



## akillian24

I am teetering on buying the lavender lady highness.  But I historically haven't been a pastel-girl, and am nervous about wardrobing.  What do ya'll think?  And do you think the pastel trend will stick for a few years at least?


----------



## AEGIS

i like that pixelated print


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> i like that pixelated print




So do I, the colors in it are very pretty.


----------



## jamidee

dirtyaddiction said:


> The gold ones are seriously amazing in person. I've never really been an exotic fan but these ...



 I die... DIEEEE.


----------



## jamidee

I haven't been keeping up with the new styles sadly... since I'm on a STRICT ban.
I am wondering... were there any glitter variations of any shoe in 100mm? 

I'd really appreciate it if you can tell me of any! thanks!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

gfairenoughh said:


> Vildo
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/vildo-nappa-1.html


Looks 10x better IRL.


----------



## Angie415

nyc709 said:


> For u spike lovers out there- got a text last night black pigalle silver spikes - they come in Bianca too



OMG! What's the price tag on these if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## gymangel812

What styles are in the matte black python?


----------



## Christchrist

gymangel812 said:


> What styles are in the matte black python?


The only ones I know of is lady peep (in Japan not sure if here if where else) and batignolles 100 & 120


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> At Saks. Love the skin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090236



I love these but I don't know if I should go for them, I'm saving for my first H bag and if I keep buying more shoes will never be a day I have my first birkin, on the other hand I love these and another two pairs more... :S Opinions please....


----------



## Mi_Lan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I love these but I don't know if I should go for them, I'm saving for my first H bag and if I keep buying more shoes will never be a day I have my first birkin, on the other hand I love these and another two pairs more... :S Opinions please....



Save for big target first girl!!!! Be patient! I was in the same situation and I never had enough patient to save for what I wanted. So ended up buying  things that I don't really need....that's bad.  First birkin sounds amazing. So pls keep saving !


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I love these but I don't know if I should go for them, I'm saving for my first H bag and if I keep buying more shoes will never be a day I have my first birkin, on the other hand I love these and another two pairs more... :S Opinions please....


Those birkins take patience I tell ya. Ugh. I'm still waiting for the call


----------



## Christchrist

I'm in love with the red but hate the 1045 price tag. Ugh. It's all kid leather with a hand tied bow.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Christchrist said:


> The only ones I know of is lady peep (in Japan not sure if here if where else) and batignolles 100 & 120



+ lady highness


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love with the red but hate the 1045 price tag. Ugh. It's all kid leather with a hand tied bow.



Wow they are gorgeous though ! Love the red version. Got any name on them ?


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I love these but I don't know if I should go for them, I'm saving for my first H bag and if I keep buying more shoes will never be a day I have my first birkin, on the other hand I love these and another two pairs more... :S Opinions please....





heida said:


> Wow they are gorgeous though ! Love the red version. Got any name on them ?



Dos neoud


----------



## Christchrist

dirtyaddiction said:


> + lady highness


Oh yeah. Thanks


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> What styles are in the matte black python?



lady highness as well


edit: someone already answered. Oops


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love with the red but hate the 1045 price tag. Ugh. It's all kid leather with a hand tied bow.



The price tag for that is so awful.  Keep an eye out when its sale time.  Cute shoe tho.


----------



## gymangel812

Christchrist said:


> The only ones I know of is lady peep (in Japan not sure if here if where else) and batignolles 100 & 120



lady peep would be perfect... too bad i'm guessing they won't ship exotics to the US  if anyone sees the lady peep matte black python anywhere that will ship to the US. 

i found a pair of lady highness but i'm not sure about mary jane + peeptoe + giant platform. what's everyone's thoughts on the lady highness?

i'm not a fan of the curved heel so the batignolles is probably out. too bad they didn't release a pigalle.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love with the red but hate the 1045 price tag. Ugh. It's all kid leather with a hand tied bow.



Definitely a sale shoe, but I love, love, love them.


----------



## sakura

gymangel812 said:


> lady peep would be perfect... too bad i'm guessing they won't ship exotics to the US  if anyone sees the lady peep matte black python anywhere that will ship to the US.
> 
> i found a pair of lady highness but i'm not sure about mary jane + peeptoe + giant platform. what's everyone's thoughts on the lady highness?
> 
> i'm not a fan of the curved heel so the batignolles is probably out. too bad they didn't release a pigalle.



Coco Pari may have the LP.


----------



## fumi

From the Dallas boutique, Highness with the butterfly python print, and white python Lady Highness


----------



## Angie415

fumi said:


> From the Dallas boutique, Highness with the butterfly python print, and white python Lady Highness



Girl, you look bangin' in these!!! Did you buy both?!


----------



## Angie415

Ladies, anyone know which retail stores will be receiving the Black nappa Pigalle with silver spikes?? Any help/leads would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## fumi

Angie415 said:


> Girl, you look bangin' in these!!! Did you buy both?!



Oh no these aren't me. I wish.


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> From the Dallas boutique, Highness with the butterfly python print, and white python Lady Highness


Did you get them! They look great on you


----------



## nyc709

Black pigalle with spikes at nyc cl boutique on horatio st has them since last Thursday


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Did you get them! They look great on you



Lol no it's not me in the picture


----------



## gfairenoughh

fumi said:


> From the Dallas boutique, Highness with the butterfly python print, and white python Lady Highness



Does anyone know the price of the white and if any boutiques would ship them to CA???? I want them sooooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Does anyone know the price of the white and if any boutiques would ship them to CA???? I want them sooooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



$1695. Most SAs won't ship them to CA because it's against the rules and they don't want to risk getting caught... maybe you could have a friend buy them for you and then personally mail them to you?


----------



## gfairenoughh

fumi said:


> $1695. Most SAs won't ship them to CA because it's against the rules and they don't want to risk getting caught... maybe you could have a friend buy them for you and then personally mail them to you?



Do you know if boutiques can ship to an address thats not my home?


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Do you know if boutiques can ship to an address thats not my home?



I'm not entirely sure. I don't live next to a boutique so I don't order from one often, but when I do I have to fill out a customer agreement form. I'm not allowed to get my shoes shipped to any address other than the mailing address associated with my credit card. But maybe it's different for other people who are regulars at a boutique and have a close relationship with their SA?


----------



## gfairenoughh

fumi said:


> I'm not entirely sure. I don't live next to a boutique so I don't order from one often, but when I do I have to fill out a customer agreement form. I'm not allowed to get my shoes shipped to any address other than the mailing address associated with my credit card. But maybe it's different for other people who are regulars at a boutique and have a close relationship with their SA?



Thank you Fumi for your help!


----------



## youssefm

gfairenoughh said:


> Do you know if boutiques can ship to an address thats not my home?



Can you call your credit card company and tell them to put another address on file as a shipping address? I think it could be possible this way?


----------



## gfairenoughh

youssefm said:


> Can you call your credit card company and tell them to put another address on file as a shipping address? I think it could be possible this way?



Great idea!!


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Thank you Fumi for your help!



No problem. Hope you find a way to get the shoes! They are truly lovely.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love with the red but hate the 1045 price tag. Ugh. It's all kid leather with a hand tied bow.





very valentino....that will make second cut imo


----------



## youssefm

gfairenoughh said:


> Great idea!!



Glad to help, I hope you get them somehow!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> very valentino....that will make second cut imo



You're right.  It's is


----------



## Mi_Lan

New styles just arrived at CL boutique. The LP gold python with spike's stunning! The silver snake( or python) skin LP is also TDF IRL. I forgot to ask the exact name of the silver. Any idea about the color name and skin?


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> New styles just arrived at CL boutique. The LP gold python with spike's stunning! The silver snake( or python) skin LP is also TDF IRL. I forgot to ask the exact name of the silver. Any idea about the color name and skin?


Silver python.  Looks exactly like my flo. It's probably 1395


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> From the Dallas boutique, Highness with the butterfly python print, and white python Lady Highness



I LOVE THE HIGHNESS!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:


> Silver python.  Looks exactly like my flo. It's probably 1395



Thank CC.I can't resist, so I went to the boutique again during lunch time and brought them home.  it's 1600 after tax at my boutique. Insane price.


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love with the red but hate the 1045 price tag. Ugh. It's all kid leather with a hand tied bow.



Very cute shoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Thank CC.I can't resist, so I went to the boutique again during lunch time and brought them home.  it's 1600 after tax at my boutique. Insane price.



That's crazy! But they are beautiful. Congrats.  We are twins on dolor and skin. Ha


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love with the red but hate the 1045 price tag. Ugh. It's all kid leather with a hand tied bow.



These are soooo cute! So feminine like Valentino.  I'm not a fan of the ankle strap, but I love everything else. I would definitely buy, but on sale.




Mi_Lan said:


> New styles just arrived at CL boutique. The LP gold python with spike's stunning! The silver snake( or python) skin LP is also TDF IRL. I forgot to ask the exact name of the silver. Any idea about the color name and skin?



Oh my!!! Those silver LP!


----------



## MegsVC

Oh my I am loving the black/white Pigalle Plato he's come out with!!


----------



## 318Platinum

MegsVC said:


> Oh my I am loving the black/white Pigalle Plato he's come out with!!



I have been trying to buy them, but they didn't make my size. I am really tired of this. They have my name ALL OVER IT!!!


----------



## anniethecat

MegsVC said:


> Oh my I am loving the black/white Pigalle Plato he's come out with!!



I usually don't like white shoes, but these look great, I really like them.  I think it's the black heel/platform that draws me to them.


----------



## Nolia

MegsVC said:


> Oh my I am loving the black/white Pigalle Plato he's come out with!!



I love these. I think I want them... just not sure if I want them at retail.


----------



## NY_Mami

WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....


----------



## Mrs. MFH

anniethecat said:


> I usually don't like white shoes, but these look great, I really like them.  I think it's the black heel/platform that draws me to them.



I agree...these look awesome, but  cannot for the life of me walk in them


----------



## SeeingRed

MegsVC said:


> Oh my I am loving the black/white Pigalle Plato he's come out with!!



Very elegant!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

NY_Mami said:


> WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....




wow!!! these are amazing. any idea on what collection they are from? a name?


----------



## Nolia

NY_Mami said:


> WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....



*Gorgeous but here is the blurb that came with it:
"Christian Louboutin expanded on the popular Pigalle 120 pump by raising the vamp and slenderizing and lifting the heel for a more secure fit."*


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> I love these. I think I want them... just not sure if I want them at retail.



I doubt they will make sale, as I have been informed that it is a Miami exclusive and the highest size they received was either a 39 or 40. Who knows.


----------



## 91coucou

Angelique 120mm - $895


----------



## amusedcleo

Hi ladies, I haven't seen this posted yet so wanted to let those who didn't already know that Sak's now has not only the black but also the rose pivichic for pre-order.  I know the 100mm height is the less desirable but wanted to put it out there anyway


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Oh my I am loving the black/white Pigalle Plato he's come out with!!


That are purdy


----------



## hermosa_vogue

91coucou said:


> Angelique 120mm - $895



Want want want.

I think I also want the black/white Pigalle Plato


----------



## Syams

NY_Mami said:


> WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....



nice!!! what is WWD???


----------



## 318Platinum

Syams said:


> nice!!! what is WWD???



Womens Wear Daily


----------



## NY_Mami

Syams said:


> nice!!! what is WWD???


 

Women's Wear Daily it's the New York Times of Fashion...


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:


> Angelique 120mm - $895


Look at that. I hope someone gets them. So cute


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> I doubt they will make sale, as I have been informed that it is a Miami exclusive and the highest size they received was either a 39 or 40. Who knows.


 
39 or 40...WTF?  That leaves me out  :rain:


----------



## Christchrist

NY_Mami said:


> WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....


They look too much like the Louis Vuitton from runway last year


----------



## Mrs. MFH

amusedcleo said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't seen this posted yet so wanted to let those who didn't already know that Sak's now has not only the black but also the rose pivichic for pre-order.  I know the 100mm height is the less desirable but wanted to put it out there anyway



I actually prefer the 100mm heel, though I may change my mind once I receive these.  I have my SA ordering me both colors...patiently waiting


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amusedcleo said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't seen this posted yet so wanted to let those who didn't already know that Sak's now has not only the black but also the rose pivichic for pre-order.  I know the 100mm height is the less desirable but wanted to put it out there anyway


 
I'm very excited to see what these will look like on!


----------



## label24

NY_Mami said:


> WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....


I need those shoes right now!!!! I can wait for have it!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nolia said:


> *Gorgeous but here is the blurb that came with it:
> "Christian Louboutin expanded on the popular Pigalle 120 pump by raising the vamp and slenderizing and lifting the heel for a more secure fit."*



I like these a lot and love the thought of  slenderizing the heel and making it taller (just as I got really good at walking in 120s without a platform), but messaging with the vamp? I'm not sure about that.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> I actually prefer the 100mm heel, though I may change my mind once I receive these.  I have my SA ordering me both colors...patiently waiting



Are you worried about steamy feet? I really want the Rose Paris, but after wearing my Paulina out a couple times,  I am now as just that tiny strip of pvc gets cloudy. I am in a very humid city too. Oh I can only imagine trying to wear them in the summer!


----------



## HeelAddict

Omg  I totally need the black and white pigalle plato's in my life! Think this is one of the only pairs in the new collection that's really caught my eye! Are they 120 or 140 does anyone know? I need to start tracking them down! Thanks for the info x


----------



## 8seventeen19

HeelAddict said:


> Omg  I totally need the black and white pigalle plato's in my life! Think this is one of the only pairs in the new collection that's really caught my eye! Are they 120 or 140 does anyone know? I need to start tracking them down! Thanks for the info x



140 where I've seen them.


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....



mine


----------



## HeelAddict

shoeaddictklw said:


> 140 where I've seen them.



Ooh thanks for the info-love love love the 140 Plato.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

NY_Mami said:


> WWD just posted this for an upcoming collection..... apparently he revamped the Pigalle 120....




Need


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pivichic has arrived at Horatio!  

Also, Nordstrom (Houston) just got a shipment of PP 120 in nude, but I'm sure the other stores did as well.


----------



## gfairenoughh

IG Pictures!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> IG Pictures!



*These croc Dafs.....* 

*gfairenoughh* do you know what color are they? rose paris croc maybe?


----------



## gfairenoughh

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *These croc Dafs.....*
> 
> *gfairenoughh* do you know what color are they? rose paris croc maybe?



im not sure  they look red to me!


----------



## 8seventeen19

New at Madison, Ettora. Am I crazy for loving these? They're so funky! My weakness is purple + orange.


----------



## xCHANELx

318Platinum said:


> I doubt they will make sale, as I have been informed that it is a Miami exclusive and the highest size they received was either a 39 or 40. Who knows.



I saw a picture of  Heidi Klum wearing them and she is size 41 maybe thy only made 1 for her? Which doesn't make sense to me why can't they make more lol


----------



## 318Platinum

xCHANELx said:


> I saw a picture of  Heidi Klum wearing them and she is size 41 maybe thy only made 1 for her? Which doesn't make sense to me why can't they make more lol



I was now told that it wasn't a Miami exclusive, and the highest size it came in was a 40.5. I am more than sure that Heidi got them VIP just for her, even though the masses can't VIP a Pigalle Plato 140! Special exceptions for celebs, of course!


----------



## 318Platinum

The Pivichic 120 is one of the only shoes I wanted from this season, but the whole PVC/Sweating thing has me BIG on the fence. What do you all think about this?


----------



## GrRoxy

318Platinum said:


> The Pivichic 120 is one of the only shoes I wanted from this season, but the whole PVC/Sweating thing has me BIG on the fence. What do you all think about this?



I dont know how about the others but my feet dont tolerate even textile on the edge of ballerinas, not even thinking of putting them into pvc shoes  I never thought squeezed visible feet are sexy either but thats just my opinion and yeah PVC doesnt breathe...


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:


> I dont know how about the others but my feet dont tolerate even textile on the edge of ballerinas, not even thinking of putting them into pvc shoes  I never thought squeezed visible feet are sexy either but thats just my opinion and yeah PVC doesnt breathe...


I second that. And my friend said her CL PVC cracked within a year with barely any wear


----------



## SeeingRed

GrRoxy said:


> I dont know how about the others but my feet dont tolerate even textile on the edge of ballerinas, not even thinking of putting them into pvc shoes  I never thought squeezed visible feet are sexy either but thats just my opinion and yeah PVC doesnt breathe...


Agree, squished toes, ugh! They also might yellow or haze up with time.  So not worth it


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hey ladies all these are posted on the CL website!


----------



## gfairenoughh

more!


----------



## gfairenoughh

and more!!


----------



## ifinena

MegsVC said:


> Oh my I am loving the black/white Pigalle Plato he's come out with!!



OMG!! That has my name written all over it! Please let it come to Europe!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> Are you worried about steamy feet? I really want the Rose Paris, but after wearing my Paulina out a couple times,  I am now as just that tiny strip of pvc gets cloudy. I am in a very humid city too. Oh I can only imagine trying to wear them in the summer!



Well I will tell you this, I have the Unbout and I live in the desert.  I don't wear them that often but I like the whole transparent look, so I'm not really worried about them getting cloudy. (Perhaps because the Unbout is so uncomfortable that I only wear them to dinner but not to do alot of walking)..


----------



## 8seventeen19

318Platinum said:


> The Pivichic 120 is one of the only shoes I wanted from this season, but the whole PVC/Sweating thing has me BIG on the fence. What do you all think about this?


Mine were too big, or I would have worn them this weekend and told you guys how they fared. Will report back next week. My Paulina's have just the tiniest bit of PVC and they fogged up, but to be fair I was in humid, 80 degree weather on my feet looking for a car. 



GrRoxy said:


> I dont know how about the others but my feet dont tolerate even textile on the edge of ballerinas, not even thinking of putting them into pvc shoes  I never thought squeezed visible feet are sexy either but thats just my opinion and yeah PVC doesnt breathe...


I agree! Thankfully, this style is generous in the toe area. 



Christchrist said:


> I second that. And my friend said her CL PVC cracked within a year with barely any wear


Ahhh not good. I was really worried about this. I am really hoping that buying it at the boutique will make a bit of difference if something like this happens.


----------



## xCHANELx

318Platinum said:


> I was now told that it wasn't a Miami exclusive, and the highest size it came in was a 40.5. I am more than sure that Heidi got them VIP just for her, even though the masses can't VIP a Pigalle Plato 140! Special exceptions for celebs, of course!



So all Loubie boutiques will be getting this pair then?? Thank you! I need these


----------



## 318Platinum

xCHANELx said:


> So all Loubie boutiques will be getting this pair then?? Thank you! I need these



I'm not sure if all will receive them, but  I would definitely jump on them if they had my size! They may have not made many of these since many do not like the 140.


----------



## xCHANELx

318Platinum said:


> I'm not sure if all will receive them, but  I would definitely jump on them if they had my size! They may have not made many of these since many do not like the 140.



They are 140?? Lol I can't wear them then  I thought they were 120! Thanks for letting me know! I hope you can find them in your size they are gorge!!!!


----------



## Suexcelencia

Love the Highness! in nude of course...
but they are soo high! love it ...


----------



## MR14

Does anyone know where I can find this python print in the Bianca style? TIA!!


----------



## 318Platinum

MR14 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this python print in the Bianca style? TIA!!



IIRC, Vegas will get them, if they haven't already. Check with them. Good Luck


----------



## MR14

318Platinum said:


> IIRC, Vegas will get them, if they haven't already. Check with them. Good Luck



Thank you !


----------



## Syams

MR14 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this python print in the Bianca style? TIA!!



wish they're doing this python in other colors like orange or neon yellow


----------



## Christchrist

Syams said:


> wish they're doing this python in other colors like orange or neon yellow


They are doing it in orange. Called flame. Chicago has the info. Contact Carson


----------



## Syams

Christchrist said:


> They are doing it in orange. Called flame. Chicago has the info. Contact Carson



thanks!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Omigosh!!!! Anyone have any details on these??


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Omigosh!!!! Anyone have any details on these??


Dos neoud $1045. Very cute. That's your color girl!


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know the difference between the Vendome and Hyper Prive?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

does anyone know when Fall pictures/shipments will be leaked or expected?


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> does anyone know when Fall pictures/shipments will be leaked or expected?



last year I think fall shipments started to arrive in May or June and the look book was ready in July


----------



## evanescent

gfairenoughh said:


> Omigosh!!!! Anyone have any details on these??





Christchrist said:


> Dos neoud $1045. Very cute. That's your color girl!



These are very cute indeed!! CC, do you happen to know what material/colour it comes in..? Thank you!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PetitColibri said:


> last year I think fall shipments started to arrive in May or June and the look book was ready in July



Thanks! Can't wait for some fresh styles


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> These are very cute indeed!! CC, do you happen to know what material/colour it comes in..? Thank you!!!



Comes in leather (red, nude, black)
And satin pink and I'm not sure of the other colors in satin. Same price though which is weird


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Comes in leather (red, nude, black)
> And satin pink and I'm not sure of the other colors in satin. Same price though which is weird



Also comes in white satin with blue insole


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Also comes in white satin with blue insole



Ooooo pretty


----------



## mf19

Got this photo from my SA at Selfridges in London.  I think it's from the current season (apologies if I'm wrong):

Flo 120 in Python Specchio Silver


----------



## Christchrist

mf19 said:


> Got this photo from my SA at Selfridges in London.  I think it's from the current season (apologies if I'm wrong):
> 
> Flo 120 in Python Specchio Silver



I think I got them in December it January. They are Tdf


----------



## bougainvillier

Any intel on this skin? I love the colors but want something lower - 120 or below. Tia


----------



## sakura

mishybelle said:


> Anyone know the difference between the Vendome and Hyper Prive?



The vamp on the Vendome is thinner, almost like the Banana.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2119915
> 
> 
> Any intel on this skin? I love the colors but want something lower - 120 or below. Tia



I know it's called pixel right? Would look gorgeous in a VP.


----------



## 318Platinum

LADIES!!!!! What are these all about??? I must have!!

From IG


----------



## GoGlam

Druide flat $995


----------



## gymangel812

GoGlam said:


> Druide flat $995
> 
> View attachment 2120289


i hope those make sale


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> LADIES!!!!! What are these all about??? I must have!!
> 
> From IG
> View attachment 2120269



These are hot!


----------



## label24

where i can find these!!!! are these avaliable at florida????







318Platinum said:


> LADIES!!!!! What are these all about??? I must have!!
> 
> From IG
> View attachment 2120269


----------



## SassyBrooklyn

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2119915
> 
> 
> Any intel on this skin? I love the colors but want something lower - 120 or below. Tia



I saw these in Saks today they are gorgeous!


----------



## PetitColibri

318Platinum said:


> LADIES!!!!! What are these all about??? I must have!!
> 
> From IG
> View attachment 2120269



are these spring summer ?


----------



## anniethecat

PetitColibri said:


> are these spring summer ?


 

I believe they are fall/winter


----------



## label24

Fall 2013


----------



## JL988

More Fall 2013


----------



## JL988

Fall 2013 Bags


----------



## charmesh

JL988 said:


> Fall 2013 Bags



I think I'll save my money until Fall


----------



## GoGlam

I love the fall shoes!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

*Waits for the mad rush on the mesh strass and cap toe pigalles*


----------



## mf19

I hope they do the silver sparkles in a style with a higher heel!


----------



## heida

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> *Waits for the mad rush on the mesh strass and cap toe pigalles*


*lol* !


----------



## bougainvillier

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I know it's called pixel right? Would look gorgeous in a VP.



I know right. Or any 100 peep toes. Sexy or yoyo


----------



## Nolia

PHEW! At least he's cutting back on the mixed media stuff.


----------



## oorin

Thats a lot of Pigalle! and non platforms :\

That boots pretty nice :o and that pretty black patent with front little bow one :o


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I like the black mesh pump with the sparkles and the red with the ankle stripe....NICE


----------



## Christchrist

Fall is calling my name


----------



## irishbelle

MR14 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this python print in the Bianca style? TIA!!


I'm just home from new York and saw these in either barneys or bergdorf's. Sorry i cant remember which. Hope this helps. They are cute in real life!

*edit* sorry just reread the post it was the lady peeps i saw not the Bianca.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Fall is calling my name





my eyes got big and my heart started beating faster when I saw those two pigalles.

*vows not to buy too much until fall*


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> LADIES!!!!! What are these all about??? I must have!!
> 
> From IG
> View attachment 2120269





I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!


*faints on floor*


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!
> 
> 
> *faints on floor*



I know, right?? I have to find out about this fierceness!!


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Comes in leather (red, nude, black)
> And satin pink and I'm not sure of the other colors in satin. Same price though which is weird



Thanks so much CC!! I saw the red kid ones and they look very pretty indeed.. although I was hoping they came in suede too..!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Fall is calling my name


Agreed!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> my eyes got big and my heart started beating faster when I saw those two pigalles.
> 
> *vows not to buy too much until fall*



We should try and be good. Ha


----------



## 318Platinum

I just saw a few of those styles IRL a few hours ago at the Christian Louboutin FW Pre Fall Preview!


----------



## charmesh

318Platinum said:


> I just saw a few of those styles IRL a few hours ago at the Christian Louboutin FW Pre Fall Preview!



How did they look? Did you see the bootie with the bow & the Pigalle with the sparkles


----------



## 8seventeen19

label24 said:


> Fall 2013


 Thank you for posting!! 

For such a small sampling, I'm seeing a lot I like. I'm with CC and the others, it's time to be good so that I can be bad when Fall arrives. 

This new Pigalle style (Anyone know the actual name?) is the sexiest thing he's put out in a very long while. These and the spiked-toed version are definitely going on my 'get' list.


----------



## nillacobain

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you for posting!!
> 
> For such a small sampling, I'm seeing a lot I like. I'm with CC and the others, it's time to be good so that I can be bad when Fall arrives.
> 
> This new Pigalle style (Anyone know the actual name?) is the sexiest thing he's put out in a very long while. These and the spiked-toed version are definitely going on my 'get' list.



Is this  the new Pigalle or it has another style name (and the classic Pigalle will still be produced)?


----------



## youssefm

If anyone sees any mens styles, let me know 

I should have my hands tied and be blindfolded from these threads because I've dug myself into a very deep hole with this CL obsession haha


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you for posting!!
> 
> For such a small sampling, I'm seeing a lot I like. I'm with CC and the others, it's time to be good so that I can be bad when Fall arrives.
> 
> This new Pigalle style (Anyone know the actual name?) is the sexiest thing he's put out in a very long while. These and the spiked-toed version are definitely going on my 'get' list.



That shoe makes my ginchies moist.  I love it!


----------



## Christchrist

nillacobain said:


> Is this  the new Pigalle or it has another style name (and the classic Pigalle will still be produced)?



The classic isn't going anywhere It's like Carolina or Catherine or Celeste. I can't remember


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> That shoe makes my ginchies moist.  I love it!



OMG I just spit out my tea....that was the funniest thing I've read in a while!  

Those shoes are *beautiful*, totally calling your name!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> That shoe makes my ginchies moist.  I love it!



Hahahaha I just diiiiied! 
But I can totally relate.. There are a few pairs out there that I agree (and I quote) "make my ginchies moist" 

(But ew I really hate the word moist.... Just me?? )


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> That shoe makes my ginchies moist.  I love it!



HAHA, you and I both, sister! The hoarder in me is like EVERY COLOR. The heel looks like it could totally be a *B* to walk in though. I learned 120s, I can do this also. 



nillacobain said:


> Is this  the new Pigalle or it has another style name (and the classic Pigalle will still be produced)?


I would assume there is going to be a different name. Pigalle is such an icon in its own right. 

I did contact CS about it and was told yes (of course) it is a Fall model that will be ordered but she did not know what was being ordered and where it would be going, but would keep me up to date on the shoe. Of course I will report back if I hear anything.


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Hahahaha I just diiiiied!
> But I can totally relate.. There are a few pairs out there that I agree (and I quote) "make my ginchies moist"
> 
> (But ew I really hate the word moist.... Just me?? )



Lol.  Yeah moist is no good


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> HAHA, you and I both, sister! The hoarder in me is like EVERY COLOR. The heel looks like it could totally be a *B* to walk in though. I learned 120s, I can do this also.
> 
> 
> I would assume there is going to be a different name. Pigalle is such an icon in its own right.
> 
> I did contact CS about it and was told yes (of course) it is a Fall model that will be ordered but she did not know what was being ordered and where it would be going, but would keep me up to date on the shoe. Of course I will report back if I hear anything.



Yes! Every color please. Nom nom


----------



## Dessye

Thanks for posting the Fall styles!  Looks like msr has his mojo back


----------



## BittyMonkey

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2119915
> 
> 
> Any intel on this skin? I love the colors but want something lower - 120 or below. Tia



Is this python or watersnake?  If it's python I can't get it here.


----------



## 8seventeen19

BittyMonkey said:


> Is this python or watersnake?  If it's python I can't get it here.



It's python.  It's beautiful IRL, but I can't help but wish the colors were more vivid.


----------



## bougainvillier

BittyMonkey said:


> Is this python or watersnake?  If it's python I can't get it here.


  i think it's python.

edit. nvm shoeaddict answered already


----------



## BittyMonkey

The purple or white python is my UHG.  Too bad Pixel isn't more vivid.

I guess I'll just have to go to Vegas and see what they have this summer.


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Thanks for posting the Fall styles!  Looks like msr has his mojo back



glad to see you back


----------



## sammix3

charmesh said:


> How did they look? Did you see the bootie with the bow & the Pigalle with the sparkles



What colors and materials do the bow booties come in? Do you know what the height and price is?


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> glad to see you back





I fell off the wagon


----------



## bobobob

style.com


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## mf19

wow these are TDF


----------



## Christchrist

Hmmmm. Some funky styles and colors coming


----------



## charmesh

mf19 said:


> wow these are TDF



I love it too. And I'm so happy he's back to making classic shoes, that won't look so dated in 5 years.


----------



## heida

mf19 said:


> wow these are TDF


 
Mhm I have to second that !


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...loving the suede with gold spiked capped toe...anyone know the name of these babies?? $$$ anyone?? CC...knower of all things louboutin...??


----------



## sophe

OMG OMG OMG! these are totally jewelry artistic!!!
Want them NOW...!!!
hope the price won't be like jewelry too...


----------



## 318Platinum

sophe said:


> OMG OMG OMG! these are totally jewelry artistic!!!
> Want them NOW...!!!
> hope the price won't be like jewelry too...



I didn't see this colorway at the preview, but it will come in a fuchsia/hot pink color, and it will also come in black. I saw the pink and black one there are they are TDF IRL!!! I can tell you right now that it is hand embroidered, so you are no doubt looking at $3,995 and up. I can find out for you tomorrow about the price and the name if you'd like. HTH


----------



## GoGlam

Loving fall!


----------



## Angie415

Perhaps I should spend a few grand and start hoarding this season's top shoes...I am NOT liking this fall's selection... -_-


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Angie415 said:


> Perhaps I should spend a few grand and start hoarding this season's top shoes...I am NOT liking this fall's selection... -_-



I know right, perhaps. I only see one I like.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Hmmmm. Some funky styles and colors coming



Right? I'm kind of digging the funky though! If that first one, with the red spiked toe, is coming in a 120mm version, then it's ovah!  I really like the grey wool one as well.


----------



## mf19

charmesh said:


> I love it too. And I'm so happy he's back to making classic shoes, that won't look so dated in 5 years.





heida said:


> Mhm I have to second that !



How much do ya think these are going to go for?  Best start saving now, although these are the only ones that really got my attention thus far... spikes overload.


----------



## Chanieish

Angie415 said:


> Perhaps I should spend a few grand and start hoarding this season's top shoes...I am NOT liking this fall's selection... -_-



Same here! I miss the past few seasons shoes that were glittery with tons of bows and color.


----------



## Chanieish

mf19 said:


> How much do ya think these are going to go for?  Best start saving now, although these are the only ones that really got my attention thus far... spikes overload.



Hmm...I would guess maybe in the 1200-1400 range?


----------



## mf19

Chanieish said:


> Same here! I miss the past few seasons shoes that were glittery with tons of bows and color.



I still have my fingers crossed that some glittery ones will be coming out for fall  ... I'm late to the game and missed them all


----------



## 318Platinum

Remember that these shoes are only the pre-fall, so many, MANY more styles to come. ;-D


----------



## Dessye

All I know is I'm in trouble again 

I'm loving the Pigalle sequin, with vamp crystals   And the embroidered one...


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:


> All I know is I'm in trouble again
> 
> I'm loving the Pigalle sequin, with vamp crystals   And the embroidered one...



Yup. You're screwed. They are hot


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Remember that these shoes are only the pre-fall, so many, MANY more styles to come. ;-D



Then I'm in big trouble baby


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:


> Then I'm in big trouble baby



I second


----------



## Nolia

Nothing yet that is a must-have for me, but definitely headed in the right direction!!


----------



## veechic

not in love with those... 

i only liked maybe 2.
gawd, i really gotta make sure i get the pairs from this season that i really want


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know if these booties are coming in nappa/kid leather? I absolutely adore these!


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if these booties are coming in nappa/kid leather? I absolutely adore these!
> View attachment 2145457



Oooh those are seriously cute!


----------



## Angie415

Mrs. MFH said:


> I know right, perhaps. I only see one I like.


Lol, I've already begun!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Dessye said:


> All I know is I'm in trouble again
> 
> I'm loving the Pigalle sequin, with vamp crystals   And the embroidered one...



Is this what you are talking about? Are they part of the F/W 13 collection? I am dying for these sequins.


----------



## vuittongirl82

Sorry, forgot to upload the picture I was talking about.


----------



## sakura

vuittongirl82 said:


> Sorry, forgot to upload the picture I was talking about.



These are from a previous season. IIRC they were released in 2008. These are the Pigalle 120 in silver paillettes.


----------



## MvGalloway

So Kate and Geo, I'm seeing them a lot does anyone own them yet? How high are they compared to the Pigalle?


----------



## 8seventeen19

MvGalloway said:


> So Kate and Geo, I'm seeing them a lot does anyone own them yet? How high are they compared to the Pigalle?



Neither are available yet. They're pre-fall.


----------



## sandyalamode

Has anybody tried on the Pigalle 85s yet?  I am looking to buy a pair of black patent Pigalles but keep hearing how uncomfortable the tall styles are and am curious to see if the 85 would be more comfortable since it is lower (than the 100, 120s)??  If you have tried them, do they run TTS or big or small?  Thanks!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

This style is beautiful. anyone can predict how much it will be?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

New styles are coming... Can't wait to see


----------



## Machick333

Mrs. MFH said:


> I think I just found the shoe for my wedding. Thanks for always posting new items. I have to get my hands on this.



Hi!! Just wondering if you bought these ? My cousin wants them for et wedding but has to order them so we were wondering about sizing ( heard they run very small?) thanks !!!


----------



## samina

sandyalamode said:


> Has anybody tried on the Pigalle 85s yet?  I am looking to buy a pair of black patent Pigalles but keep hearing how uncomfortable the tall styles are and am curious to see if the 85 would be more comfortable since it is lower (than the 100, 120s)??  If you have tried them, do they run TTS or big or small?  Thanks!!



I have patent blk 85 pigalles and went with my pigalle 100 size (37.5) but right foot slides right off  have put heel grips in but should have taken 0.5 down - I'm between 37-37.5


----------



## gfairenoughh

Fall!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

more!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks for sharing 

At this moment I don't see nothing different from past seasons... They look so repetitive to me


----------



## gfairenoughh

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> At this moment I don't see nothing different from past seasons... They look so repetitive to me



Basically! Just different colors!


----------



## Chanieish

Those pigalles!


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, are there any Pigalle Plato with spikes available in a Nude or Pomice color? Thanks


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gfairenoughh said:


> Fall!!



Thank you for posting these photos!!


----------



## Christchrist

Grenadine pigalle 120. It's at Chicago and Madison


----------



## Christchrist

At Saks Houston. I love these grey lady peeps. And smokey grey piggys.  
Stacy at Saks Houston has more info if anyone else is interested.  Digging them.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> At Saks Houston. I love these grey lady peeps. And smokey grey piggys.
> Stacy at Saks Houston has more info if anyone else is interested.  Digging them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175159
> View attachment 2175160



It looks fuzzy. I just want to pet it.


----------



## expatliz

sandyalamode said:


> Has anybody tried on the Pigalle 85s yet?  I am looking to buy a pair of black patent Pigalles but keep hearing how uncomfortable the tall styles are and am curious to see if the 85 would be more comfortable since it is lower (than the 100, 120s)??  If you have tried them, do they run TTS or big or small?  Thanks!!


Hi,
I have them in both black and nude, I wear them everyday (for work and dinner/drinks)and they are by far my most comfortable Louboutins. I wear the 85mm in 41, the 100mm also in 41 and fif/filo style in 40.


----------



## icharmae

What my SA sent from Madison Ave Boutique in NYC: ILLUSIONS STRASS 100 SUEDE BURMA PVC HEMATITE $2395

ILLUSIONS 100 PATENT FLUO PVC ROSE PARIS $825

DAFFODILE 160 KID GRENADINE $1075

DAFFODILE 160 KID BLACK $1075

DAFFODILE 160 KID GREGE $1075

LADY PEEP 150 PATENT CALF BLACK $945

BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $845

BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $845

PIGALLE 120 PATENT CALF GRENADINE $625

PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF BLACK $625

PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625

PIGALLE 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $625

PIGALLE 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $625

PIGALLE 85 KID BLACK $625

NEW SIMPLE PUMP 85 PATENT BLACK $775

MELISA BOOTY 85 VEAU VELOURS BLACK $995

MELISA 70 NAPPA BLACK $775

MELISA 70 VEAU VELOURS COFFEE $775

MELISA 70 VEAU VELOURS BLUE KHOL $775

NO MATTER 85 KID BLK PATENT TOE RED $745

NO MATTER 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $775


----------



## icharmae

Continued:


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine pigalle 120. It's at Chicago and Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175148



If these are the same ones I saw at the preview, I WANT them! I can't tell how dark this color is though. Have you seen this in person?


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> It looks fuzzy. I just want to pet it.



Hahahah crazy @ss. I love u ha


----------



## icharmae

Continued:


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> If these are the same ones I saw at the preview, I WANT them! I can't tell how dark this color is though. Have you seen this in person?



It arrives today. I'll text you video


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine pigalle 120. It's at Chicago and Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175148



Umm.. Is that a purple Pigalle in the background I spy?


----------



## LavenderIce

akillian24 said:


> Umm.. Is that a purple Pigalle in the background I spy?



It looks like the reflection of the grenadine.


----------



## icharmae

Update: saw the grenadine in person and wasn't as crazy about it.. It's much lighter.. Maybe it was the style that was a turnoff of pigalle 100 vs 120 lol..
Excited to see how daffodile will turn out in grenadine


----------



## konfetka24

icharmae said:


> Update: saw the grenadine in person and wasn't as crazy about it.. It's much lighter.. Maybe it was the style that was a turnoff of pigalle 100 vs 120 lol..
> Excited to see how daffodile will turn out in grenadine



Did you see it in pigalle 100? If so, then may I ask where? I know Saks got pigalle 85 in it... Thanks


----------



## icharmae

konfetka24 said:


> Did you see it in pigalle 100? If so, then may I ask where? I know Saks got pigalle 85 in it... Thanks



I might actually be wrong they might've been pigalle 85.. They were significantly shorter than 120.. But it was in Saks as well.. I saw them in Saks Short Hills NJ.. They just got them yest and were anticipating more styles to come in..


----------



## mf19

icharmae said:


> I might actually be wrong they might've been pigalle 85.. They were significantly shorter than 120.. But it was in Saks as well.. I saw them in Saks Short Hills NJ.. They just got them yest and were anticipating more styles to come in..



I saw they had the grenadine in 85 on saks.com so it's probably them.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

icharmae said:


> Continued:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175888
> View attachment 2175889


where you see this ??do you know if there is a 5 for the nude color one??


----------



## shop874

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine pigalle 120. It's at Chicago and Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175148



I was in the Chicago boutique on Wednesday and didn't see any pigalles


----------



## Christchrist

shop874 said:


> I was in the Chicago boutique on Wednesday and didn't see any pigalles



This arrived Thursday


----------



## MaryJoe84

icharmae said:


> What my SA sent from Madison Ave Boutique in NYC: ILLUSIONS STRASS 100 SUEDE BURMA PVC HEMATITE $2395
> 
> ILLUSIONS 100 PATENT FLUO PVC ROSE PARIS $825
> 
> DAFFODILE 160 KID GRENADINE $1075
> 
> DAFFODILE 160 KID BLACK $1075
> 
> DAFFODILE 160 KID GREGE $1075
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 PATENT CALF BLACK $945
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $845
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $845
> 
> PIGALLE 120 PATENT CALF GRENADINE $625
> 
> PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF BLACK $625
> 
> PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625
> 
> PIGALLE 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $625
> 
> PIGALLE 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $625
> 
> PIGALLE 85 KID BLACK $625
> 
> NEW SIMPLE PUMP 85 PATENT BLACK $775
> 
> MELISA BOOTY 85 VEAU VELOURS BLACK $995
> 
> MELISA 70 NAPPA BLACK $775
> 
> MELISA 70 VEAU VELOURS COFFEE $775
> 
> MELISA 70 VEAU VELOURS BLUE KHOL $775
> 
> NO MATTER 85 KID BLK PATENT TOE RED $745
> 
> NO MATTER 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $775
> View attachment 2175858
> View attachment 2175860
> View attachment 2175861
> View attachment 2175862
> View attachment 2175863
> View attachment 2175864
> View attachment 2175865
> View attachment 2175866


----------



## MaryJoe84

icharmae said:


> Continued:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175878
> View attachment 2175879
> View attachment 2175880
> View attachment 2175881
> View attachment 2175882
> View attachment 2175883
> View attachment 2175884
> View attachment 2175885
> View attachment 2175886
> View attachment 2175887


Beautiful...


----------



## jeNYC

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if these booties are coming in nappa/kid leather? I absolutely adore these!
> View attachment 2145457



Does anyone know if they come in black leather and where are they selling them? Thanks!


----------



## label24

news


----------



## icharmae

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> where you see this ??do you know if there is a 5 for the nude color one??



Sorry for the late reply but the pictures came from the boutique on Madison not sure what sizes they have.. I'd give them a call and hopefully they can locate them if they don't have it.. Good luck!


----------



## Christchrist

Stacy at Saks Houston has these babies.


----------



## love_it

Ladies, any information on who may have VPs in 100 in any color/leather?
Thanks!


----------



## Felicious

Just had my hands on these at the preview - they are so sexy! and apparantly not the new pigalle, but called 'So Kate' 

On the way home it hit me, are they limited to this season? Anyone know?


----------



## Chanieish

Felicious said:


> Just had my hands on these at the preview - they are so sexy! and apparantly not the new pigalle, but called 'So Kate'
> 
> On the way home it hit me, are they limited to this season? Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 2183477



Is that a pigalle with a thinner heel? Love! I'll be teetering in them though.


----------



## Felicious

Chanieish said:


> Is that a pigalle with a thinner heel? Love! I'll be teetering in them though.



Think It's the same height as pigalle, but It's shorter, and very steep - not sute if I can walk in them at all


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Just had my hands on these at the preview - they are so sexy! and apparantly not the new pigalle, but called 'So Kate'
> 
> On the way home it hit me, are they limited to this season? Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 2183477



I'm told probably only one season


----------



## mf19

Chanieish said:


> Is that a pigalle with a thinner heel? Love! I'll be teetering in them though.



agreed.. would spend more time on the ground than walking


----------



## martinaa

.


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Stacy at Saks Houston has these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183102



Please tell me you are getting these!!? I oddly want these!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Please tell me you are getting these!!? I oddly want these!!



Ha. I am not. Lp is my nemesis. It has to be one amazing color for me to get another


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Felicious said:


> Just had my hands on these at the preview - they are so sexy! and apparantly not the new pigalle, but called 'So Kate'
> 
> On the way home it hit me, are they limited to this season? Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 2183477



What is the difference between these and classic Pigalle?


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What is the difference between these and classic Pigalle?



Thinner heel. Only going to be released for a season.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Thinner heel. Only going to be released for a season.



Thank you C! You're so kind.

I like this style but I wonder about comfort and stability....


----------



## honeybunch

Does anybody own this style called " cachottiere"?  I thought it might be nice for the summer.


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What is the difference between these and classic Pigalle?




the arch looks like it is placed differently as well..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

honeybunch said:


> Does anybody own this style called " cachottiere"?  I thought it might be nice for the summer.



This style is beautiful.


----------



## mellecyn

I definitely prefer the more "new take on a classic style". Yep classic feminine style for me.
So many of these just look soooooo "Drag Queen".... sorry. 
But I guess there a fit/need for every taste, and I realized that when sat in the boutique in Paris, I could tell which nationality were the customers just looking at which shoes they were trying on.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mellecyn said:


> when sat in the boutique in Paris, I could tell which nationality were the customers just looking at which shoes they were trying on.



wondering ohh im intrigued. can you elaborate this point?


----------



## bitchychinky

The official online store has updated their site and posted lots of the new style for fall/winter.


----------



## charmesh

*****ychinky said:


> The official online store has updated their site and posted lots of the new style for fall/winter.


Looks identical to Spring.


----------



## bitchychinky

charmesh said:


> Looks identical to Spring.



Yah just different colours and colour scheme.  Only pair caught my eye was the hot pink furry looking rollerboy.


----------



## Nolia

New Fall/Winter Collection is in!!

Things are headed in a better direction.  Wished that Black/Red LP sling was not a sling. =(
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fall-winter-2.html


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> New Fall/Winter Collection is in!!
> 
> Things are headed in a better direction.  Wished that Black/Red LP sling was not a sling. =(
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fall-winter-2.html



I agree


----------



## chilecorona

Felicious said:


> Think It's the same height as pigalle, but It's shorter, and very steep - not sute if I can walk in them at all


 What do you mean by "shorter"?  The vamp?


----------



## Felicious

chilecorona said:


> What do you mean by "shorter"?  The vamp?




Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.




I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> New Fall/Winter Collection is in!!
> 
> Things are headed in a better direction.  Wished that Black/Red LP sling was not a sling. =(
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop-online-3/fall-winter-2.html



Loving the grege spike Pigalles. I wonder how different is this color from stone?


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.
> 
> View attachment 2190233
> 
> 
> I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference
> 
> View attachment 2190234



That's pretty informative.  Thank you


----------



## Nolia

Felicious said:


> Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.
> 
> View attachment 2190233
> 
> 
> I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference
> 
> View attachment 2190234



Very useful!! Thank you~ I wonder what these feel like?!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

glitter pigalle from eu website  so pretty


----------



## Chanieish

Felicious said:


> Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.
> 
> View attachment 2190233
> 
> 
> I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference
> 
> View attachment 2190234



This is amazing thank you! I wouldn't have noticed otherwise. Do you think this will be harder to walk in than the pigalle?


----------



## Jusinit

The So Kate is so steep. I couldnt imagine walking in them. It took me a while to conquer my Pigalles!


----------



## foosy

Felicious said:


> Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.
> 
> View attachment 2190233
> 
> 
> I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference
> 
> View attachment 2190234



Pretty amazing discovery, but I am not 100% sure the difference is that big. 
If you took the actual shoes and put them side by side on a straight line - then your conclusion is absolutely correct, and you can ignore anything else I say 

However, if you used images, then there may be an issue as they may not have been taken from the same angle. 

Specifically, if you look at the "So Kate", you can see the inner part of the side of the shoes that is further away from you. This is possible if the front of the shoe is slightly rotated inwards towards the photographer. This angle of rotation will cause the visual distance of the arch to look smaller. (If the shoe was rotated close to 90 degrees, you would see it from the front, and then your colored area would be minimal.) 
This is not the case for the Pigalle shoe on the right, for which you cannot see the inner part, which tends to indicate that it was shot straight upfront. Also you see more red on the bottom of the Pigalle shoe for the same reason.  

If ,and only if the above is true, then the major difference between the shoes would be the cut which is smaller (less material) on the So Kate which is definitely sexier, and also good news for all Pigalle lovers as it will not be that more difficult to walk in. YMMV.


----------



## Jusinit




----------



## charmesh

Jusinit said:


> View attachment 2191299



That price just doesn't feel right


----------



## Jusinit

charmesh said:


> That price just doesn't feel right



I was thinking the same but it is made out of satin and not leather like the Pigalles but with that sort of heel i was thinking roughly $895


----------



## Chanieish

Jusinit said:


> View attachment 2191299



Looks like a bellbottom on a heel lol


----------



## abs678

nillacobain said:


> Loving the grege spike Pigalles. I wonder how different is this color from stone?


Hey, I recently got a rampoldi in Stone.  The color stone is darker than what I expected, since some of these stone pictures online look almost like bone.  The griege must be even darker.  Stone, in person, is a very neutral, very light brownish-grey (neither warm nor cool), it could easily work as a "nude" for someone with a light tan.  I planned to return them but the color has grown on me and I really like it.  I think the griege must be beautiful in person, I really liked that spiked Pigalle.   I will try to get around to posting a IRL pic.


----------



## nillacobain

abs678 said:


> Hey, I recently got a rampoldi in Stone.  The color stone is darker than what I expected, since some of these stone pictures online look almost like bone.  The griege must be even darker.  Stone, in person, is a very neutral, very light brownish-grey (neither warm nor cool), it could easily work as a "nude" for someone with a light tan.  I planned to return them but the color has grown on me and I really like it.  I think the griege must be beautiful in person, I really liked that spiked Pigalle.   I will try to get around to posting a IRL pic.



Thank you. I have stone, but griege looks even better in pics.


----------



## nillacobain

Jusinit said:


> View attachment 2191299



Love love love that he's bringing back some "oldies". I remember Yoyos came with a tassel on the heel.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Felicious said:


> Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.
> 
> View attachment 2190233
> 
> 
> I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference
> 
> View attachment 2190234


What a difference!! The pitch will be difficult, for sure. 



nillacobain said:


> Loving the grege spike Pigalles. I wonder how different is this color from stone?


It looks quite a bit darker. I really like the color, but I cannot justify it with Stone already in my collection. 



Nolia said:


> Very useful!! Thank you~ I wonder what these feel like?!





Chanieish said:


> This is amazing thank you! I wouldn't have noticed otherwise. Do you think this will be harder to walk in than the pigalle?


Check out Zoe Saldana in the Celebs thread. She seems to be pretty savvy when walking in her heels, but these look to be giving her some trouble. I'd like to see that interview with her coming out though to see how she really fared. 



shoesshoeshoes said:


> glitter pigalle from eu website  so pretty


Just an FYI to those who want these Spotlight Pigalles, just be aware that the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat  right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots. I have heard that Saks and NM both got them in case you were not able to get your size from MIA as I know they sold out VERY quickly.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Jusinit said:


> View attachment 2191299



Is this for FW13? I thought i saw this pair in a past collection


----------



## demicouture

Unexpected but very happy buy!
GEO pump 100 black/bronze


----------



## youssefm

demicouture said:


> Unexpected but very happy buy!
> GEO pump 100 black/bronze



Just saw you post these in instagram, congrats!! Very nice


----------



## 8seventeen19

demicouture said:


> Unexpected but very happy buy!
> GEO pump 100 black/bronze
> View attachment 2192455
> View attachment 2192456
> View attachment 2192457



How's the fit? Do you think they're the same silhouette as the Décolleté 554?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

demicouture said:


> Unexpected but very happy buy!
> GEO pump 100 black/bronze
> View attachment 2192455
> View attachment 2192456
> View attachment 2192457



Many congrats on these!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Felicious said:


> Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.
> 
> View attachment 2190233
> 
> 
> I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference
> 
> View attachment 2190234



Thanks for posting!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

demicouture said:


> Unexpected but very happy buy!
> GEO pump 100 black/bronze
> View attachment 2192455
> View attachment 2192456
> View attachment 2192457



may i ask how much are they  they're so pretty


----------



## martinaa

label24 said:


> Fall 2013



Anyone knows what the second pair is called? Only Pigalle 120?


----------



## mellecyn

shoesshoeshoes said:


> wondering ohh im intrigued. can you elaborate this point?



Well the French try the most understated almost boring models. The Americans go for colourful/daring and super high with platform/plateau and Arabian countries more flashy styles/bling


----------



## PollyGal

demicouture said:


> Unexpected but very happy buy!
> GEO pump 100 black/bronze
> View attachment 2192455
> View attachment 2192456
> View attachment 2192457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> These are beyond fabulous!!


----------



## Felicious

Nolia said:


> Very useful!! Thank you~ I wonder what these feel like?!





Chanieish said:


> This is amazing thank you! I wouldn't have noticed otherwise. Do you think this will be harder to walk in than the pigalle?



Elsalea posted them on instagram (So Kate) asked her if they where harder to walk in than pigalle and she replied: 

_'trust me if you want but I feel better in those one than in the Pigalle! The heel is thinner but they are more comfortable. 2 days wearing them without problem'_


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Some new


----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## CRISPEDROSA




----------



## Chanieish

Hunghh I can't decide between the tricolor spike black Pigalles or the glitter spike Flos (?) with the pink peep toe.

Thanks for the pics *CRISPEDROSA*!


----------



## PollyGal

CRISPEDROSA said:


>



Golly, I love these! What are they called?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

PollyGal said:


> Golly, I love these! What are they called?



Pigalle Spike Flat I'd imagine!


----------



## PollyGal

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Pigalle Spike Flat I'd imagine!



Thank u!!


----------



## MegsVC

This purse is from the fall/winter 2013, I really think I want a shoe in this color, a peep toe maybe? So cute


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> This purse is from the fall/winter 2013, I really think I want a shoe in this color, a peep toe maybe? So cute



That would be fabulous!


----------



## Chanieish

MegsVC said:


> This purse is from the fall/winter 2013, I really think I want a shoe in this color, a peep toe maybe? So cute



Like a metal nodo pigalle in that color?!?!?!

I would die.


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Like a metal nodo pigalle in that color?!?!?!
> 
> I would die.



Don't tease me like that! Oh the joy I would feel


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> Don't tease me like that! Oh the joy I would feel



That would probably be my perfect shoe. 

What am I saying? That would be my ultimate-mega-super-absolute most amazing shoe ever.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PollyGal said:


> Golly, I love these! What are they called?



Pigalle spikes flats


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> That would be fabulous!





Chanieish said:


> Like a metal nodo pigalle in that color?!?!?!
> 
> I would die.



The metal nodo is exactly what I thought of! It would be so amazing... The color reminds me of a mermaid!


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> That would probably be my perfect shoe.
> 
> What am I saying? That would be my ultimate-mega-super-absolute most amazing shoe ever.



Haha. Amen sista


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> The metal nodo is exactly what I thought of! It would be so amazing... The color reminds me of a mermaid!



Oh I want to be a mermaid!


----------



## PollyGal

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Pigalle spikes flats



Thank u!!


----------



## Andrea_C

Hi everyone,

I'm new on this forum and am contemplating on buying a pair of CLs for my wedding.  I've been eying the Au Hameau in silver but unfortunately where I'm from only one store got them but they have sold out already so I can't try them on to see what they look like.

Before I bite the bullet and purchase them I was wondering if one of you CL lovers could help me out by tring them on and taking a picture if you happen to come across the shoes.  I'm a bit nervous to buy them since I don't know how the shoes will look on with the clear PVC.  

I don't want to purchase them without seeing what they look like on since I will have to pay a lot of taxes duties and brokerage fees to ship them to Canada.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Andrea_C said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and am contemplating on buying a pair of CLs for my wedding.  I've been eying the Au Hameau in silver but unfortunately where I'm from only one store got them but they have sold out already so I can't try them on to see what they look like.
> 
> Before I bite the bullet and purchase them I was wondering if one of you CL lovers could help me out by tring them on and taking a picture if you happen to come across the shoes.  I'm a bit nervous to buy them since I don't know how the shoes will look on with the clear PVC.
> 
> I don't want to purchase them without seeing what they look like on since I will have to pay a lot of taxes duties and brokerage fees to ship them to Canada.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Andrea and welcome. I too am having by official wedding ceremony and was seriously contemplating the Au Hameau in silver.  My local Saks only has the black with clear PVC but I was VERY disappointed. I love PVC but for the $1495 price tag it's just not worth it in my opinion. It looks and feels so cheap.  But then again it wasn't the silver pair, however it turned me off so much I no longer want the shoe. I just feel that for the price point they would feel more luxurious and they don't. I will definitely try to get out this wknd and see if they still have my style and try it on in the store so you can get a sense of how it looks if you'd like. Please let me know because its not the silver pair, not sure how much help i would be ..Definitely order .5 size up if you can they definitely fit small.


----------



## gfairenoughh

IG pictures


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> IG pictures



That multicolor strass


----------



## 8seventeen19

Felicious said:


> Elsalea posted them on instagram (So Kate) asked her if they where harder to walk in than pigalle and she replied:
> 
> _'trust me if you want but I feel better in those one than in the Pigalle! The heel is thinner but they are more comfortable. 2 days wearing them without problem'_
> 
> View attachment 2194437


She is so sweet!! I love folowing her and seeing new things and shoes that were only available in EU. 



Christchrist said:


> That would be fabulous!


Did you see the new python, Neptune? AMAZE. Will be in three styles of shoes.


----------



## Ellewalker

Gfairenough what is the black style called?


----------



## mrscurvy

Andrea_C said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and am contemplating on buying a pair of CLs for my wedding.  I've been eying the Au Hameau in silver but unfortunately where I'm from only one store got them but they have sold out already so I can't try them on to see what they look like.
> 
> Before I bite the bullet and purchase them I was wondering if one of you CL lovers could help me out by tring them on and taking a picture if you happen to come across the shoes.  I'm a bit nervous to buy them since I don't know how the shoes will look on with the clear PVC.
> 
> I don't want to purchase them without seeing what they look like on since I will have to pay a lot of taxes duties and brokerage fees to ship them to Canada.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Andrea,

My girlfriend just bought this shoe a week ago for her wedding.. This is her pic.


----------



## Jusinit

Andrea_C said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and am contemplating on buying a pair of CLs for my wedding.  I've been eying the Au Hameau in silver but unfortunately where I'm from only one store got them but they have sold out already so I can't try them on to see what they look like.
> 
> Before I bite the bullet and purchase them I was wondering if one of you CL lovers could help me out by tring them on and taking a picture if you happen to come across the shoes.  I'm a bit nervous to buy them since I don't know how the shoes will look on with the clear PVC.
> 
> I don't want to purchase them without seeing what they look like on since I will have to pay a lot of taxes duties and brokerage fees to ship them to Canada.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey. I live in Toronto and Holt Renfrew and The Room carry that style both in silver. I am unsure of davids but you wouldnt have to pay duties if u bought them from 1 of these 2 stores. Seen this pic on instagram


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> She is so sweet!! I love folowing her and seeing new things and shoes that were only available in EU.
> 
> 
> Did you see the new python, Neptune? AMAZE. Will be in three styles of shoes.



No! Where?


----------



## Andrea_C

Jusinit said:


> Hey. I live in Toronto and Holt Renfrew and The Room carry that style both in silver. I am unsure of davids but you wouldnt have to pay duties if u bought them from 1 of these 2 stores. Seen this pic on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203757


Thanks mrscurvy and jusinit!

Which holts did you see the shoes at?  I checked at both of the holts at bloor and yorkdale and they said they didn't carry the Au hameau. I haven't been to Sherway gardens since I just assumed if bloor sand yorkdale didn't have them Sherway wouldn't.

I will definitely check out the room.


----------



## Jusinit

Andrea_C said:


> Thanks mrscurvy and jusinit!
> 
> Which holts did you see the shoes at?  I checked at both of the holts at bloor and yorkdale and they said they didn't carry the Au hameau. I haven't been to Sherway gardens since I just assumed if bloor sand yorkdale didn't have them Sherway wouldn't.
> 
> I will definitely check out the room.



I seen them at Bloor. I was just there on Tuesday.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Ellewalker said:


> Gfairenough what is the black style called?



Carlota. It's online at NM.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

gfairenoughh said:


> IG pictures



where did you find these babies? at saks?
TIA


----------



## gfairenoughh

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> where did you find these babies? at saks?
> TIA



The Carlota is available online at Saks, NM, and the CL website!


----------



## Nolia

I think I'm really beginning to love these Scoubridou.  Would love to see other coloruways!


----------



## Ellewalker

Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

nolia said:


> i think i'm really beginning to love these scoubridou.  Would love to see other coloruways!


----------



## chilecorona

Felicious said:


> Hmm hard to explain but put them side by side. Couldn't find a nice 'So Kate' picture, so took Geo instead, but it's the same shape.
> 
> View attachment 2190233
> 
> 
> I outlined the arch and copied it over to Pigalle so you can see the shape difference
> 
> View attachment 2190234


 
Thanks, I gotcha now!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> I think I'm really beginning to love these Scoubridou.  Would love to see other coloruways!



So pretty! It reminds me of the June heels.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2204695



Thanks for this!! But the mono colour is so much less appealing and underwhelming than the pink colourway~


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> Thanks for this!! But the mono colour is so much less appealing and underwhelming than the pink colourway~



The pink is gorg!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Nolia said:


> I think I'm really beginning to love these Scoubridou.  Would love to see other coloruways!



At first I thought it was too simple for me. But now it's growing on me! I wonder if I could get the pink parts stressed in pink glitter. I need MORE sparkle lol


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Thanks for this!! But the mono colour is so much less appealing and underwhelming than the pink colourway~



You're right.


----------



## 318Platinum

Saw the grey flannel LP spikes at CL Chicago. Not feeling them.  Was told there was no lookbook yet, but not sure how true that is. 

Does anyone have any info on this "Neptune" python? Photos, style confirmations, etc.?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Saw the grey flannel LP spikes at CL Chicago. Not feeling them.  Was told there was no lookbook yet, but not sure how true that is.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this "Neptune" python? Photos, style confirmations, etc.?



Pigalle 100. Highness.  Sakouette flat


----------



## konfetka24

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100. Highness.  Sakouette flat
> View attachment 2206188



Any intel on who ordered pigalle 100 in this? Thx


----------



## Christchrist

konfetka24 said:


> Any intel on who ordered pigalle 100 in this? Thx



Email Horatio and ask Alec. That boy knows everything


----------



## konfetka24

Christchrist said:


> Email Horatio and ask Alec. That boy knows everything



Thx!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I'm told probably only one season


 
*CC* - Did anyone tell you when they were planning on releasing the So Kates?
I thought someone said they were for Fall '13 but most oif the Fall '13 styles were released over the last few weeks unless they're holding these back for a later date...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> *CC* - Did anyone tell you when they were planning on releasing the So Kates?
> I thought someone said they were for Fall '13 but most oif the Fall '13 styles were released over the last few weeks unless they're holding these back for a later date...



I'm told that they are all coming in maybe July and it will come back next spring


----------



## gymangel812

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100. Highness.  Sakouette flat
> View attachment 2206188


that's a gorgeous skin!


----------



## charmesh

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100. Highness.  Sakouette flat
> View attachment 2206188



How much for the flats?


----------



## Myrkur

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/350573
These are super cute!! I want. Ugh I need to stop buying things.


----------



## Christchrist

charmesh said:


> How much for the flats?



I don't know.  I'm sorry


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100. Highness.  Sakouette flat
> View attachment 2206188



Thanks for the pic, love. Was so excited to hear about a new python, but this looks like watersnake. This is definitely something I would have to see before I would buy.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the pic, love. Was so excited to hear about a new python, but this looks like watersnake. This is definitely something I would have to see before I would buy.



Yeah I'm on the fence. Will do a piggy 100 I guess


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I don't know if ive ever loved a skin more than that Neptune business. Except maybe acid and cosmic. The iridescent on the matte is stunning can't wait to see an actual shoe with it


----------



## xCHANELx

Does anyone know if this geo will be produced or is it specially made for Blake given her relationship with msr. Louboutin lol thank you!!


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I don't know if ive ever loved a skin more than that Neptune business. Except maybe acid and cosmic. The iridescent on the matte is stunning can't wait to see an actual shoe with it



Here's a crappy photo of the piggy 100


----------



## PollyGal

xCHANELx said:


> View attachment 2208862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this geo will be produced or is it specially made for Blake given her relationship with msr. Louboutin lol thank you!!



I really want to know too!!!


----------



## konfetka24

PollyGal said:


> I really want to know too!!!



GEO is coming!
Black suede with gold on preorder at Saks.com
Black on black / nude on nude 85 on Neimans.com
CL boutiques:
Geo combos in 100:
Patent: Black with Rouge Imperial (red) toe
Pony: Leopard with Rouge Imperial (red) toe
Specchio: Carbone with Black toe
Suede: Black with Bronze toe and Grenadine with Bronze toe


----------



## konfetka24

And also
Velours Blue Khol/Bronze.


----------



## charmesh

Christchrist said:


> Here's a crappy photo of the piggy 100
> View attachment 2208948



It looked more grey than black in the close up photo of the skin


----------



## mf19

Christchrist said:


> Here's a crappy photo of the piggy 100
> View attachment 2208948



Do you have a price for these yet CC?


----------



## 318Platinum

Found this pic on IG, CC and thought of you!!


----------



## 318Platinum




----------



## Christchrist

mf19 said:


> Do you have a price for these yet CC?



They are probably 1195


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Found this pic on IG, CC and thought of you!!



Oh honey I need them. It's coming in bronze but I don't know what that one is


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Oh honey I need them. It's coming in bronze but I don't know what that one is



I saw the bronze in person and I need them!! I think you wait listed these babies already. This is the python one.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> I saw the bronze in person and I need them!! I think you wait listed these babies already. This is the python one.



Hmmm. Hope I can get it


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Hmmm. Hope I can get it



Yes!! You definitely need them!! Crazy Hot!! ;-D


----------



## martinaa

konfetka24 said:


> GEO is coming!
> Black suede with gold on preorder at Saks.com
> Black on black / nude on nude 85 on Neimans.com
> CL boutiques:
> Geo combos in 100:
> Patent: Black with Rouge Imperial (red) toe
> Pony: Leopard with Rouge Imperial (red) toe
> Specchio: Carbone with Black toe
> Suede: Black with Bronze toe and Grenadine with Bronze toe


 
And GEO combos in 120 suede? You know anything?


----------



## PetitColibri

martinaa said:


> And GEO combos in 120 suede? You know anything?



I heard pink is not available in Europe at all and blue suede only exists in 120


----------



## martinaa

PetitColibri said:


> I heard pink is not available in Europe at all and blue suede only exists in 120



That is not great! My heart only beats for the Grenadine 120! Where is it available in 120 in this color? Anyone knows?


----------



## konfetka24

martinaa said:


> And GEO combos in 120 suede? You know anything?


 sorry don't have info on 120....


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Here's a crappy photo of the piggy 100
> View attachment 2208948



How can I get my hands on this shoe CC?


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> How can I get my hands on this shoe CC?



What size? I'll tell my SA


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> What size? I'll tell my SA



39 please


----------



## akillian24

I'm way late-to-the-party on this, but dang if I wouldn't be so happy if Msr. Louboutin would come out with a leopard-print haired classic Pigalle.  Or even maybe an Alti. Or Filo.  Something closed-toe.


----------



## mf19

akillian24 said:


> I'm way late-to-the-party on this, but dang if I wouldn't be so happy if Msr. Louboutin would come out with a leopard-print haired classic Pigalle.  Or even maybe an Alti. Or Filo.  Something closed-toe.



I think saks has the decollete 554s... pointier than the pigalle, but perhaps would work for you?


----------



## Nolia

Some interesting new additions for Fall/Winter.


----------



## akillian24

mf19 said:


> I think saks has the decollete 554s... pointier than the pigalle, but perhaps would work for you?




Thank you! It looks like they are out of my size. I've never tried the decollete. I need to pop into the boutique....


----------



## akillian24

Nolia said:


> Some interesting new additions for Fall/Winter.



I'm not shopping for dafs/highness, but the wrinkled suede on those is really a great look.


----------



## mf19

akillian24 said:


> Thank you! It looks like they are out of my size. I've never tried the decollete. I need to pop into the boutique....



I own it and take the same size as my pigalle.  It's definitely pointier and shows more toe cleavage.  I think it's the more classic pointy toe shoe (from the profile it seems to match many other high end brand's pointy shoe) - I think a close compraison is the Jimmy Choo "Abel."  It also has a very thin heel.  To me, if you want a shoe to use a lot you should get the pigalle.  It's sturdy, professional, classic and sexy still.  The Decollete 554 to me is more for occasions.... although it's very sexy I think it can still be worn professionally but the thin heel does not make it as practical.  Good luck!


----------



## akillian24

mf19 said:


> I own it and take the same size as my pigalle.  It's definitely pointier and shows more toe cleavage.  I think it's the more classic pointy toe shoe (from the profile it seems to match many other high end brand's pointy shoe) - I think a close compraison is the Jimmy Choo "Abel."  It also has a very thin heel.  To me, if you want a shoe to use a lot you should get the pigalle.  It's sturdy, professional, classic and sexy still.  The Decollete 554 to me is more for occasions.... although it's very sexy I think it can still be worn professionally but the thin heel does not make it as practical.  Good luck!



Thank you so much! I like the Pigalle shape and feel a lot.. for all of the reasons you just outlined.  I will be saying a little prayer to Christian Louboutin to bring me a pony-haired leopard Pigalle. LOL


----------



## Mrs. MFH

318Platinum said:


> LADIES!!!!! What are these all about??? I must have!!
> 
> From IG
> View attachment 2120269



Has anyone heard anything about this yet....is it a version of So Kate....


----------



## 318Platinum

Mrs. MFH said:


> Has anyone heard anything about this yet....is it a version of So Kate....



Yes, it is a python So Kate. I have only ever seen it in bronze speechio, though.


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> Yes, it is a python So Kate. I have only ever seen it in bronze speechio, though.



I think I like the bronze speechio in the So Kate. Is it more of a gold speechio? Have you tried them on? Are they more comfortable than the Pigalle? TIA!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

318Platinum said:


> Yes, it is a python So Kate. I have only ever seen it in bronze speechio, though.



Thanks I hope that doesn't mean it will only be released for a select few this is a 120mm I want to give a try


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone tell me what boutique or store has these in stock? I can't seem to find them.

Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 2213474
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what boutique or store has these in stock? I can't seem to find them.
> 
> Thanks!



I saw those too, so stunning. I'm guessing HK or Singapore? They sometimes get colors/fabrics that we don't get in the US.


----------



## indi3r4

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 2213474
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what boutique or store has these in stock? I can't seem to find them.
> 
> Thanks!



I saw this too.. TDF! I'm waiting for seller to restock my size.


----------



## anniethecat

.


----------



## caitvee

Obsessed with these new ones.


----------



## xCHANELx

This pigalle is TDF!!! Barney's.com has them in the 100s!! Just ordered mine can't wait to receive them


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Has anyone heard anything about this yet....is it a version of So Kate....



This will only be available in a 100mm version in the US.



martinaa said:


> And GEO combos in 120 suede? You know anything?



120 will be available in grenadine and the blue/teal for the US.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> This will only be available in a 100mm version in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 120 will be available in grenadine and the blue/teal for the US.



I usually do 100mm...I was willing to get the 120mm cause this shoe is soooo sexy. Do you know when it will be released? July maybe.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> I usually do 100mm...I was willing to get the 120mm cause this shoe is soooo sexy. Do you know when it will be released? July maybe.



I'd have to go and re-read emails, but if I remember correctly it was from May to Sept-Oct. It does seem like a lot of other shoes are forecast for July though, so probably. They're gorgeous, but I really wanted the 120.


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd have to go and re-read emails, but if I remember correctly it was from May to Sept-Oct. It does seem like a lot of other shoes are forecast for July though, so probably. They're gorgeous, but I really wanted the 120.


 
And do you know what boutique will get the Grenadine 120 in the US?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd have to go and re-read emails, but if I remember correctly it was from May to Sept-Oct. It does seem like a lot of other shoes are forecast for July though, so probably. They're gorgeous, but I really wanted the 120.



Thanks. I know what you mean. The 120mm looks so much better, I just can't walk in them. For the price I need to strut in confidence.  Lol maybe one day I'll take the plunge and get the 120 Pigalle....


----------



## sammix3

xCHANELx said:


> View attachment 2215473
> 
> This pigalle is TDF!!! Barney's.com has them in the 100s!! Just ordered mine can't wait to receive them



Do you know what other styles will be coming in this glitter? I just love sparkles!


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> And do you know what boutique will get the Grenadine 120 in the US?



I actually do not know this. I just know that Horatio is getting the Blue Kohl 120. Maybe they will be getting it as well? Sorry I could not be of more help!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks. I know what you mean. The 120mm looks so much better, I just can't walk in them. For the price I need to strut in confidence.  Lol maybe one day I'll take the plunge and get the 120 Pigalle....


Oh, I totally get what you're saying! I just moved up to the 120, so you'll get there.  I still love the 100s to do my shopping and any other activity that will require me to be on my feet. I have a hard time choosing when it comes to buying 100s or the 120s. There's only so many places the 120s can be worn.


----------



## xCHANELx

sammix3 said:


> Do you know what other styles will be coming in this glitter? I just love sparkles!



This glitter also comes in Iriza


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks. I know what you mean. The 120mm looks so much better, I just can't walk in them. For the price I need to strut in confidence.  Lol maybe one day I'll take the plunge and get the 120 Pigalle....



Just wanted to let you know, Horatio got them this morning.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just wanted to let you know, Horatio got them this morning.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Super cute new video celebrating the new boutique in Saks. At the beginning I spy python So Kate, Geo, Keny, Glitter Pigalle, some Grenadine, Vendome, Greige Spiked Pigalle... can anyone see any others? I am not up on the booties and there's a few in there as well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veLGIRZ3Lwk


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just wanted to let you know, Horatio got them this morning.


 
Horatio got the grenadine? The 100 or 120?


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> Horatio got the grenadine? The 100 or 120?



I believe 120, but I would have to check to confirm.


----------



## anniethecat

shoeaddictklw said:


> I believe 120, but I would have to check to confirm.



Does the grenadine come in 100?


----------



## PetitColibri

does someone know how do the Geo size ? anyone tried them on ?


----------



## 8seventeen19

anniethecat said:


> Does the grenadine come in 100?



I do not know, but I assume yes as the only boutique getting the 120 is Horatio. I can ask if you want. for whatever reason I'm thinking Nordstrom is also, but I could be wrong as I saw the lookbook about a month or two ago.


----------



## Nolia

shoeaddictklw said:


> Super cute new video celebrating the new boutique in Saks. At the beginning I spy python So Kate, Geo, Keny, Glitter Pigalle, some Grenadine, Vendome, Greige Spiked Pigalle... can anyone see any others? I am not up on the booties and there's a few in there as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veLGIRZ3Lwk



So cute!


----------



## mellecyn

That video is fantastic!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Found this on IG. So Kate in Python Bronze Amure. Really looking forward to this style and the skin!


----------



## PollyGal

My new Geo Pump Spikes 45


----------



## mrscurvy

PollyGal said:


> My new Geo Pump Spikes 45



These are cute!!


----------



## ifinena

O.M.G!!!! 

Grusanda how I love thee...

Please please let it come to Europe, in black patent. Please please please


----------



## regeens

The new Grenadine from the Sydney boutique. The color is beautiful IRL.


----------



## Ellewalker

Love


----------



## PollyGal

Thank u!


----------



## gfairenoughh

The grenadine is beautiful!!


----------



## regeens

PetitColibri said:


> does someone know how do the Geo size ? anyone tried them on ?



Half up from US TTS in the 100mm. I think we're the same size. I took the nude with the imperial red tip/spikes in a 37.5. HTH.


----------



## PetitColibri

regeens said:


> Half up from US TTS in the 100mm. I think we're the same size. I took the nude with the imperial red tip/spikes in a 37.5. HTH.



thanks for taking the time to answer my question 
would love to see pics of these ! congrats !


----------



## anniethecat

Does anyone know if the Pigalle 100 comes in grenadine? No spikes.


----------



## xCHANELx

anniethecat said:


> Does anyone know if the Pigalle 100 comes in grenadine? No spikes.



Yes I've seen the patent grenadine 100 at Saks


----------



## PollyGal

PetitColibri said:


> does someone know how do the Geo size ? anyone tried them on ?



Yep! Full size up for me in the 45's - tHey have a v low cut vamp - lots of toe cleavage!!


----------



## konfetka24

xCHANELx said:


> Yes I've seen the patent grenadine 100 at Saks



I saw them at Saks but 85mm


----------



## anniethecat

xCHANELx said:


> Yes I've seen the patent grenadine 100 at Saks


 
Thanks hun!  Which Saks?


----------



## regeens

PetitColibri said:


> thanks for taking the time to answer my question
> would love to see pics of these ! congrats !



Sorry I don't have mod shots but here is a photo


----------



## xCHANELx

anniethecat said:


> Thanks hun!  Which Saks?



Saw it 2 weeks ago at boston when I was on business  good luck finding them!!


----------



## sammix3

Just saw these on Instagram.  Omg are they really coming out with these?? Totally need them!!!


----------



## sammix3

^^They're on the Europe CL site.  I wonder if we will get them here in the US.  Need to email Ecomm!


----------



## icharmae

Probably the wrong thread to put this in but I just got a new pair! I'm in LOVe with them yet after hearing they will be releasing them in a 120mm I don't know whether to keep the 100s or go for 120 when it comes out.. 
The SA announced these and the teal ones everyone's been going crazy for will be out soon in very select boutiques.. 
I def want the teal in 120..
Should I exchange my 100 for 120 or keep? Theyre pretty comfy its just the 120 looks sexier.. Please help!!  




	

		
			
		

		
	
 or this height..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, anyone has an idea about the Fuxia Un bout?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

icharmae said:


> Probably the wrong thread to put this in but I just got a new pair! I'm in LOVe with them yet after hearing they will be releasing them in a 120mm I don't know whether to keep the 100s or go for 120 when it comes out..
> The SA announced these and the teal ones everyone's been going crazy for will be out soon in very select boutiques..
> I def want the teal in 120..
> Should I exchange my 100 for 120 or keep? Theyre pretty comfy its just the 120 looks sexier.. Please help!!
> View attachment 2234160
> View attachment 2234159
> View attachment 2234161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this height..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234162



Omg I love both of these colors!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, any intel on Flo Dark silver glitter spikes with grenadine tip? TIA!!


----------



## Nadin22

icharmae said:


> Probably the wrong thread to put this in but I just got a new pair! I'm in LOVe with them yet after hearing they will be releasing them in a 120mm I don't know whether to keep the 100s or go for 120 when it comes out..
> The SA announced these and the teal ones everyone's been going crazy for will be out soon in very select boutiques..
> I def want the teal in 120..
> Should I exchange my 100 for 120 or keep? Theyre pretty comfy its just the 120 looks sexier.. Please help!!
> View attachment 2234160
> View attachment 2234159
> View attachment 2234161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this height..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234162



They are so beautiful!  I would keep them!


----------



## Nadin22

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, any intel on Flo Dark silver glitter spikes with grenadine tip? TIA!!



I really love those!


----------



## Nolia

For Fall 2013: royal bleu saphir watersnake and fuxia eel un bout


----------



## gfairenoughh

anyone know if the Very Mix will be returning for fall??


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> anyone know if the Very Mix will be returning for fall??



I hope so!! I want one! If you hear anything, please keep me in the loop. I will do the same. ;-D


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nolia said:


> For Fall 2013: royal bleu saphir watersnake and fuxia eel un bout



Oh my goodness. Where will these be? There was suppose to be Un Bout in Croc for spring but I do not believe that came to fruition.


----------



## PetitColibri

icharmae said:


> Probably the wrong thread to put this in but I just got a new pair! I'm in LOVe with them yet after hearing they will be releasing them in a 120mm I don't know whether to keep the 100s or go for 120 when it comes out..
> The SA announced these and the teal ones everyone's been going crazy for will be out soon in very select boutiques..
> I def want the teal in 120..
> Should I exchange my 100 for 120 or keep? Theyre pretty comfy its just the 120 looks sexier.. Please help!!
> View attachment 2234160
> View attachment 2234159
> View attachment 2234161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this height..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234162



may I ask where you got these ? they look amazing on you ! congrats !


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> For Fall 2013: royal bleu saphir watersnake and fuxia eel un bout



Omg omg omg!!!


----------



## icharmae

PetitColibri said:


> may I ask where you got these ? they look amazing on you ! congrats !



Thank you! I got them from the forum shoppes in Las Vegas as I'm visiting.. It was a Vegas exclusive.. 
I'm just torn because I do like the 120 version more but do not wanna let these babies go.. 
The 120 releases next month.. 
So confused &#128534; as I only have 10 days to return.. 
Have you ladies ever purchased the same shoe twice in different heights? Lol


----------



## Chanieish

Nolia said:


> For Fall 2013: royal bleu saphir watersnake and fuxia eel un bout



Were these released already??? MUST HAVE!


----------



## bougainvillier

PetitColibri said:


> may I ask where you got these ? they look amazing on you ! congrats !



http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LS3852700002/107/grenadine-spiked-suede-pumps

It's on Brown Fashion as well. Only several sizes available though


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pics of the Neptune Pigalle from Horatio, apparently they are the only Boutique that is getting them. Something about them is throwing me off. Thanks CC for having Alec put them on hold for me but I passed once I saw the pics. This skin I need to see in person.


----------



## martinaa

Nolia said:


> For Fall 2013: royal bleu saphir watersnake and fuxia eel un bout


 
Will there be other designs for the Un Bout? And other colors?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pics of the Neptune Pigalle from Horatio, apparently they are the only Boutique that is getting them. Something about them is throwing me off. Thanks CC for having Alec put them on hold for me but I passed once I saw the pics. This skin I need to see in person.
> View attachment 2235290
> View attachment 2235291
> View attachment 2235292



Thanks for posting! I'm not sure having the Spotlight Pigalle and this one is over-kill. I wish I would have waited on Spotlight for Neptune. This pair will look amazing with the PS 11 oil slick bag.


----------



## PetitColibri

icharmae said:


> Thank you! I got them from the forum shoppes in Las Vegas as I'm visiting.. It was a Vegas exclusive..
> I'm just torn because I do like the 120 version more but do not wanna let these babies go..
> The 120 releases next month..
> So confused &#128534; as I only have 10 days to return..
> Have you ladies ever purchased the same shoe twice in different heights? Lol



you should keep them they look TDF on you ! unless you feel you really need the 120 
how is the sizing on the suede Géo ? did you take these TTS ?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Nolia said:


> For Fall 2013: royal bleu saphir watersnake and fuxia eel un bout



I die.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pics of the Neptune Pigalle from Horatio, apparently they are the only Boutique that is getting them. Something about them is throwing me off. Thanks CC for having Alec put them on hold for me but I passed once I saw the pics. This skin I need to see in person.
> View attachment 2235290
> View attachment 2235291
> View attachment 2235292



Amazing though.. Iridescent beautifulness.


----------



## Nolia

shoeaddictklw said:


> Oh my goodness. Where will these be? There was suppose to be Un Bout in Croc for spring but I do not believe that came to fruition.





anniethecat said:


> Omg omg omg!!!





Chanieish said:


> Were these released already??? MUST HAVE!





martinaa said:


> Will there be other designs for the Un Bout? And other colors?





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I die.



These will also be available in bright silver ayers (watersnake) and black croco. Contact ecomm if you want to be put on the waitlist!! =)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Yea I know what you mean. I tried the Spotlight (it was cut different than the Pigalle and had a slingback) but I passed cause I remember you saying the material was coming off. I just liked the Geo pump style and price better


----------



## icharmae

PetitColibri said:


> you should keep them they look TDF on you ! unless you feel you really need the 120
> how is the sizing on the suede Géo ? did you take these TTS ?



 Thank you! I decided as crazy as I am to keep them and also get the 120. These to wear casually as they're so comfy and the other ones to dress up. Also because they were only sold in 100mm in Vegas and to keep them as a souvenir for my first time on Vegas lol.  I find they run exactly like the pigalles. Even though its a lower vamp, I still went down a whole size so no slippage and they sort of mold to the shape of your feet.


----------



## sammix3

icharmae said:


> Thank you! I decided as crazy as I am to keep them and also get the 120. These to wear casually as they're so comfy and the other ones to dress up. Also because they were only sold in 100mm in Vegas and to keep them as a souvenir for my first time on Vegas lol.  I find they run exactly like the pigalles. Even though its a lower vamp, I still went down a whole size so no slippage and they sort of mold to the shape of your feet.



I think as long as you like them then that's all that matters.


----------



## AEGIS

icharmae said:


> Probably the wrong thread to put this in but I just got a new pair! I'm in LOVe with them yet after hearing they will be releasing them in a 120mm I don't know whether to keep the 100s or go for 120 when it comes out..
> The SA announced these and the teal ones everyone's been going crazy for will be out soon in very select boutiques..
> I def want the teal in 120..
> Should I exchange my 100 for 120 or keep? Theyre pretty comfy its just the 120 looks sexier.. Please help!!
> View attachment 2234160
> View attachment 2234159
> View attachment 2234161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this height..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234162




i think i will be going for the 100 simply bc i know i cannot walk gracefully in 120 and the 120 in these is a completely different pitch than pigalles. i think it's higher/steeper. yikes!


----------



## icharmae

AEGIS said:


> i think i will be going for the 100 simply bc i know i cannot walk gracefully in 120 and the 120 in these is a completely different pitch than pigalles. i think it's higher/steeper. yikes!



The 100s are pretty comfy you won't regret it


----------



## konfetka24

Nolia said:


> These will also be available in bright silver ayers (watersnake) and black croco. Contact ecomm if you want to be put on the waitlist!! =)



Do you know if they will come in 100mm as well? Thank you!


----------



## 318Platinum

One of my SAs informed me that Very Mix isn't coming back for F/W 13-14.


----------



## kellyLV

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, any intel on Flo Dark silver glitter spikes with grenadine tip? TIA!!



got mine at The Forum Shops in Vegas.. And I believe they also have in New York


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

kellyLV said:


> got mine at The Forum Shops in Vegas.. And I believe they also have in New York


 
can you tell me how much they were? thank you so much!!


----------



## kellyLV

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> can you tell me how much they were? thank you so much!!



No prob... It's $1508... ( 1395 plus tax.)


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Yea I know what you mean. I tried the Spotlight (it was cut different than the Pigalle and had a slingback) but I passed cause I remember you saying the material was coming off. I just liked the Geo pump style and price better



That Geo is everything and looks so gorgeous on you. Going to have to make a trek down to Saks. I was not sure if I wanted to chance it for the EU boutiques or maybe a department store in getting the 120, but I think the 100 is plenty sexy.


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:


> One of my SAs informed me that Very Mix isn't coming back for F/W 13-14.



Thank you for the information, even though I'm so disappointed!! :rain::rain::rain:


----------



## AEGIS

icharmae said:


> Thank you! I decided as crazy as I am to keep them and also get the 120. These to wear casually as they're so comfy and the other ones to dress up. Also because they were only sold in 100mm in Vegas and to keep them as a souvenir for my first time on Vegas lol.  I find they run exactly like the pigalles. Even though its a lower vamp, I still went down a whole size so no slippage and they sort of mold to the shape of your feet.




you're going to get them in 120 in the same color? why not a different color for variety? but i guess only you know your wardrobe and needs.


----------



## AEGIS

icharmae said:


> The 100s are pretty comfy you won't regret it




great! i am a 100mm gal
ive put out a feeler to find the turquoise
i sold my only turquoise shoe
this is a good replacement


----------



## Syams

Nolia said:


> For Fall 2013: royal bleu saphir watersnake and fuxia eel un bout



which boutique has this?


----------



## bobobob

Spike Wars at Neiman Marcus

Price: $1995


----------



## bobobob

New arrivals at CL online store US

Miss Benin 160 in white satin
A la Peche 100 in black patent
A la Peche 100 in rouge imperial leather and black dentelle


----------



## mrsmadz902

bobobob said:


> New arrivals at CL online store US
> 
> Miss Benin 160 in white satin
> A la Peche 100 in black patent
> A la Peche 100 in rouge imperial leather and black dentelle



Wow!!! Those are so sexy!!!! My fave is the red pair w fishnet peephole! Amazing!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Im so in love with this baby. From eu website for £795


----------



## PetitColibri

Ladies, anyone knows an email for the [FONT=&quot]Las Vegas Forum Boutique ?

TIA !
[/FONT]


----------



## label24

i need it .......when Christian when???????


----------



## sammix3

Shoesgotem said:


> View attachment 2240396
> View attachment 2240397
> View attachment 2240398
> View attachment 2240399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The new Christian Louboutin shop in saks New York.



So is this a CL boutique with CL boutique stock but with Saks return policy? If so that would be amazing!  Can't wait to see this


----------



## Myrkur

regeens said:


> The new Grenadine from the Sydney boutique. The color is beautiful IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222911



Love this  color


----------



## msohm

Shoesgotem said:


> The policy stay the same, but the only thing is we carry a lot more exclusive then the regular boutique.



Do you know if they'll be stocking size 34s? Because I know Saks itself no longer does.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Online!!


----------



## bobobob

@thefashionfixers


----------



## Elise499

For the Un Bout lovers, I saw the Un Bout in red eel and silverish python at the Saint Honoré boutique. The red ones are amazing !


----------



## laurenychu

hopefully getting my hands on the un bout this time around! praying to the loubie gods that my waitlist for the black croc goes through!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

laurenychu said:


> hopefully getting my hands on the un bout this time around! praying to the loubie gods that my waitlist for the black croc goes through!



Reveal is mandatory if it does! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jusinit




----------



## abs678

Jusinit said:


> View attachment 2242258


ah-mazing! I bet they are TDF in person.


----------



## laurenychu

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Reveal is mandatory if it does! Fingers crossed!


i will if i can get them in my little hands! waiting for them to ship to the boutique still /:


----------



## Syams

heard there's a turquoise un bout,,


----------



## martinaa

Syams said:


> heard there's a turquoise un bout,,


 
That would be great! Exotic or not?


----------



## Alice1979

Here's the list of Un Bout coming this fall to the US CL boutiques:

120 hh-
Ayers laminato - silver, turquoise
Cobra degrade - green
Croco - bleu sapphir, black
Eel - fuxia
Karung - roccia
Python lame - anthracite
Python lucido - roccia, black
Python mat - black
Python opaco - roccia
Python perche soleil - multicolor
Watersnake mango - blue
Watersnake mini elaphe - leopard cream

100 hh-
croco - bleu sapphir, black

I don't have any intels on which boutiques will carry what since some of the orders are still pending for production.


----------



## anniethecat

Alice1979 said:


> Here's the list of Un Bout coming this fall to the US CL boutiques:
> 
> 120 hh-
> Ayers laminato - silver, turquoise
> Cobra degrade - green
> Croco - bleu sapphir, black
> Eel - fuxia
> Karung - roccia
> Python lame - anthracite
> Python lucido - roccia, black
> Python mat - black
> Python opaco - roccia
> Python perche soleil - multicolor
> Watersnake mango - blue
> Watersnake mini elaphe - leopard cream
> 
> 100 hh-
> croco - bleu sapphir, black
> 
> I don't have any intels on which boutiques will carry what since some of the orders are still pending for production.



Thanks Alice


----------



## Mrs. MFH

The Blue croc and Purple eel are already out of my size on the website...I hope they come in 100.  I must have that blue.... Or silver...or black...man TPF is not good for my wallet. I would've never known these were coming out....


----------



## bobobob

Un Bout 120 royal blue watersnake


----------



## AEGIS

Alice1979 said:


> Here's the list of Un Bout coming this fall to the US CL boutiques:
> 
> 120 hh-
> Ayers laminato - silver, turquoise
> Cobra degrade - green
> Croco - bleu sapphir, black
> Eel - fuxia
> Karung - roccia
> Python lame - anthracite
> Python lucido - roccia, black
> Python mat - black
> Python opaco - roccia
> Python perche soleil - multicolor
> Watersnake mango - blue
> Watersnake mini elaphe - leopard cream
> 
> 100 hh-
> croco - bleu sapphir, black
> 
> I don't have any intels on which boutiques will carry what since some of the orders are still pending for production.





you always have the goodies

i asked a boutique to send me pics of the Geo in the blue...and tbh I don't like them as much.  I know what's missing...it's disappointing bc I live for captoe shoes...like i think 1/3 of my shoes have a captoe...bummer


----------



## regeens

Imperial Red Yolanda Spikes


----------



## indi3r4

gfairenoughh said:


> Online!!



 OMG!


----------



## PollyGal

regeens said:


> Imperial Red Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244229



Oh I love the Yolandas! Already have the Geos!


----------



## kiska80

Will the un bouts come in plain leather?


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows when the Geo 120 suede Grenadine will arrive at Horatio?


----------



## AEGIS

i must be one of the only people who dislikes mono spikes [unless it's black]...and that's all CL is doing these days..bummer


----------



## Alice1979

anniethecat said:


> Thanks Alice



You're welcome!



AEGIS said:


> you always have the goodies
> 
> i asked a boutique to send me pics of the Geo in the blue...and tbh I don't like them as much.  I know what's missing...it's disappointing bc I live for captoe shoes...like i think 1/3 of my shoes have a captoe...bummer



Thanks!

I also found something missing about the Geo, I don't now if it's the silhouette or what. I think if the Geo has the Pigalle last/heel, I would be all over it. 



kiska80 said:


> Will the un bouts come in plain leather?



Doesn't look like it from the list I posted earlier, at least from the boutiques. I think the theme this season for Un Bout is all exotics.


----------



## martinaa

What do you all think of the new Pigalle 120 black with the mixed spikes? I´m so unsure...


----------



## bougainvillier

martinaa said:


> What do you all think of the new Pigalle 120 black with the mixed spikes? I´m so unsure...



Not my taste. Why wouldn't he just redo the plain gold spikes on black leather?! Bummer


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Yeah I'm not feeling the multi colored spikes either...looks like a holiday shoe or something.


----------



## AEGIS

Karung Un Bout


----------



## AEGIS

Alice1979 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I also found something missing about the Geo, I don't now if it's the silhouette or what. I think if the Geo has the Pigalle last/heel, I would be all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like it from the list I posted earlier, at least from the boutiques. I think the theme this season for Un Bout is all exotics.



in the 100mm it is underwhelming and the captoe is too small to be impactful imo..


----------



## anniethecat

aegis said:


> karung un bout



&#10084;


----------



## PollyGal

martinaa said:


> What do you all think of the new Pigalle 120 black with the mixed spikes? I´m so unsure...



I love them!!
Am so annoyed though that I missed out on buying the Pannettone zip wallet the same! Sob!!:banghead:


----------



## Syams

AEGIS said:


> Karung Un Bout



which store has this? thanks


----------



## AEGIS

Syams said:


> which store has this? thanks




no idea. saw the pic somewhere and posted it for research. but apparently the un bouts online are all sold out


----------



## chacci1

Syams said:


> which store has this? thanks



That is actually my picture from Instagram.  I got them from the Horatio store.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

chacci1 said:


> That is actually my picture from Instagram.  I got them from the Horatio store.



Congrats on snapping up a pair they're gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> Karung Un Bout



Yum yum


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> That is actually my picture from Instagram.  I got them from the Horatio store.





Oh I apologize.  I didn't get it from IG. I found it somewhere else. Congrats on such a stunning shoe!


----------



## Nolia

Love these new boots.  What's the style name. I need to see 360 to decide if I want to commit.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Nolia said:


> Love these new boots.  What's the style name. I need to see 360 to decide if I want to commit.



Meg had these and I believe she said they ran tight in the toe box. Saks had them, retail price $1495. Lamu Leather Ankle Boots.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Love these new boots.  What's the style name. I need to see 360 to decide if I want to commit.



I'm debating on them also. Hmmm. I try them on wed


----------



## mf19

anyone know if the spotlight pigalle comes in 100 and if so can someone give me intel as to where to get it!


----------



## mf19

Went to the CL boutique at Harrods and Selfridges yesterday - there's so many decollete 554 style shoes!  I'm so disappointed!  I love my 554s in nude patent, but I already had the heel taps replaced once and since then have worn them once and they already look like they're getting weared-down .  It's a beautiful shoe for once-and-awhile but I'm really finding that it's not holding up for lots of wear (2+ hours at a time).  I keep going back and forth between practicality and prettiness for the new styles.. but I just can't pull the trigger on these skinny heels!


----------



## PollyGal

Has any1 seen the Pannettone spikes wallet? The one with the mixed spikes?


----------



## juliana@

mf19 said:


> anyone know if the spotlight pigalle comes in 100 and if so can someone give me intel as to where to get it!



Hi I'm currently on a mini-vacay all for the love of CL. 
Came just to try some styles so I can know my sizes better. 
I found these at Barney's they are 100s. 
Hope it helps


----------



## maryelle

juliana@ said:


> Hi I'm currently on a mini-vacay all for the love of CL.
> Came just to try some styles so I can know my sizes better.
> I found these at Barney's they are 100s.
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247962



these look like more of the rose glitter than the spotlight  unless my eyes are deceiving me....


----------



## mf19

juliana@ said:


> Hi I'm currently on a mini-vacay all for the love of CL.
> Came just to try some styles so I can know my sizes better.
> I found these at Barney's they are 100s.
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247962











maryelle said:


> these look like more of the rose glitter than the spotlight  unless my eyes are deceiving me....



I like both so that works. I need 38.5 if anyone has an SA for the rose glitter or spotlight in 100. Guarantee sale.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mf19 said:


> I like both so that works. I need 38.5 if anyone has an SA for the rose glitter or spotlight in 100. Guarantee sale.



Call Barneys and ask for Jose or whoever really 3125871700


----------



## mf19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Call Barneys and ask for Jose or whoever really 3125871700



I'm in the UK... Need an email


----------



## juliana@

mf19 said:


> I'm in the UK... Need an email



Hope I can help I was at Barney's last night and the SA that helped me was Christopher Platt. 

They had the Pigalle 100 Rose Antique in various sizes as of last night, he was very nice and helpful.
Tell him Juliana referred you. 

cplatt@barneys.com


----------



## mf19

juliana@ said:


> Hope I can help I was at Barney's last night and the SA that helped me was Christopher Platt.
> 
> They had the Pigalle 100 Rose Antique in various sizes as of last night, he was very nice and helpful.
> Tell him Juliana referred you.
> 
> cplatt@barneys.com



Thank you so much - just emailed.

Anyone know if the spotlight come in 100?


----------



## love_it

juliana@ said:


> Hope I can help I was at Barney's last night and the SA that helped me was Christopher Platt.
> 
> They had the Pigalle 100 Rose Antique in various sizes as of last night, he was very nice and helpful.
> Tell him Juliana referred you.
> 
> cplatt@barneys.com



Is rosé antique glitter or leather color?


----------



## mimifl561

Now available from James @ NM Bal Harbour. 

Please contact him directly. 
Phone: (305) 632-0344
Email: James_Mills@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## mimifl561

More from James @ NM Bal Harbour. 

Please contact him directly. 
Phone: (305) 632-0344
Email: James_Mills@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## juliana@

love_it said:


> Is rosé antique glitter or leather color?



They had the rose antique, as well as the pigalle 100 in kid nude and black.


----------



## juliana@

love_it said:


> Is rosé antique glitter or leather color?



Oh I misunderstood rose antique is glitter.


----------



## love_it

juliana@ said:


> Oh I misunderstood rose antique is glitter.



Thank u!


----------



## telesbrize

Is anyone else not feeling the imperial red color in anything? I love the other deeper colors, it's just something about this red. Such a departure from the super brights this season!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Ladies I am dying!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Did the un bout launch in any department stores or just in USA boutiques??How do they fit in size???Anyone have a SA who have those??plz pm the contact TIA


----------



## 8seventeen19

telesbrize said:


> Is anyone else not feeling the imperial red color in anything? I love the other deeper colors, it's just something about this red. Such a departure from the super brights this season!



I actually really, really, really love it. I bought Cosmo Python in Morocco last fall hoping it would be more of a brighter/oxblood red and it ended up being more brown/brick red so I'm really excited about getting a pair of Iriza or So Kate.


----------



## icharmae

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Did the un bout launch in any department stores or just in USA boutiques??How do they fit in size???Anyone have a SA who have those??plz pm the contact TIA



IMO they run really narrow unlike my other PVC shoes. I went TTS in them, usually I go down in sizing for shoes that have a high vamp but my feet were too wide and don't want my toes squished esp cus they're clear shoes. so far from what I know every store has waiting lists and they're closed out  each boutique will get a diff unique exotic material that other stores wont get. best luck now is online when they restock and dept stores.. hoping they get more in!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

How in the world can I get on the wait list for the Karung Unbout or Royal Blue Watersnake. I've signed up on the CL website to get an email when the Blue comes in but I want to be on the wait list. Haven't even seen the Karung released yet but someone here already has it. Please help.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> How in the world can I get on the wait list for the Karung Unbout or Royal Blue Watersnake. I've signed up on the CL website to get an email when the Blue comes in but I want to be on the wait list. Haven't even seen the Karung released yet but someone here already has it. Please help.



.


----------



## nillacobain

gfairenoughh said:


> Ladies I am dying!



The upper is very similar to the Nardja but those had Bibi last.


----------



## nillacobain

mimifl561 said:


> Now available from James @ NM Bal Harbour.
> 
> Please contact him directly.
> Phone: (305) 632-0344
> Email: James_Mills@neimanmarcusstores.com
> 
> View attachment 2249580
> 
> View attachment 2249581
> 
> View attachment 2249582
> 
> View attachment 2249584



It's me or those nude Filos (?) have a thicker heel? Or it's a new style?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

nillacobain said:


> It's me or those nude Filos (?) have a thicker heel? Or it's a new style?



It's a new style Neofilo. Looks the same but a thicker heel as you said.


----------



## nillacobain

Mrs. MFH said:


> It's a new style Neofilo. Looks the same but a thicker heel as you said.



Thank you. I love the ticker heel.


----------



## mimifl561

nillacobain said:


> It's me or those nude Filos (?) have a thicker heel? Or it's a new style?



Yep. The heel is a little thicker than the original Filo.
This new style is called Neofilo......


----------



## label24

does anyone knows in wich store can i buy a pair of So kate 120 or Geo pumps 120???


----------



## sammix3

nillacobain said:


> Thank you. I love the ticker heel.



Me too! May need a pair hehe


----------



## Mrs. MFH

nillacobain said:


> Thank you. I love the ticker heel.



I kinda do too. Thinking I may try the nude, I have soooo many black shoes and only 1 pair of true Nudes in Jimmy Choo.


----------



## ilovetoshop

#Un bout #120mm # python perche soleil multicolor #dallas boutique


----------



## ilovetoshop

FYI..They still have a few more sizes left and also in roccia? As well..


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Ladies I am dying!



That's totally you


----------



## jwilliams

Neofilo has that short toe box, but a thicker heel than the flo or filo


----------



## icharmae

label24 said:


> does anyone knows in wich store can i buy a pair of So kate 120 or Geo pumps 120???



Try calling Beverly Hills or Horatio they're taking names for waiting list


----------



## icharmae

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 2252314
> 
> #Un bout #120mm # python perche soleil multicolor #dallas boutique



I L&#128525;VE! These are next on my list!! They look beautiful!!


----------



## icharmae

ilovetoshop said:


> FYI..They still have a few more sizes left and also in roccia? As well..



What did you think of the roccia in person? Contemplating whether to get them but can't see them in person.


----------



## icharmae

Mrs. MFH said:


> How in the world can I get on the wait list for the Karung Unbout or Royal Blue Watersnake. I've signed up on the CL website to get an email when the Blue comes in but I want to be on the wait list. Haven't even seen the Karung released yet but someone here already has it. Please help.



You can try Horatio. I was there yesterday and they had a few Karung. if you're really serious about buying them and come into the boutique they'll sell them to you. Technically they're already 'reserved' for others. As for the blue I think Madison is getting them


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> That's totally you



ughhhhhhhh i know!!! i think im going to pre-order them!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

icharmae said:


> What did you think of the roccia in person? Contemplating whether to get them but can't see them in person.



I have only seen the roccia in pics, but I love it. The PVC is actually tinted not completely clear, adding a twist to the shoe.


----------



## ilovetoshop

Same here I haven't seen it in person but also love it as well. The multi has more of gold color and the roccia seems more silver. The pics on the exotics don't do it justice. At this point Bc of availability your lucky to get your hands on any color in the un bout


----------



## anniethecat

Has anyone seen the iris color in person? Is it a purple  blue color?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

icharmae said:


> You can try Horatio. I was there yesterday and they had a few Karung. if you're really serious about buying them and come into the boutique they'll sell them to you. Technically they're already 'reserved' for others. As for the blue I think Madison is getting them



Do you know any SA in madison den? Im looking for the blue un bout. Does it runs true to size ?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

chacci1 said:


> That is actually my picture from Instagram.  I got them from the Horatio store.



Do you know if they might still have a size 5 ? I love it it so pretty


----------



## chacci1

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you know if they might still have a size 5 ? I love it it so pretty



I'm sorry, I don't know.  I know they are in very night demand.  But they may have a few pairs floating around.


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> Oh I apologize.  I didn't get it from IG. I found it somewhere else. Congrats on such a stunning shoe!


Yikes!  That scares me even more!  Amazing that people remove watermarks from pics.  Anyhow. Glad you posted on here as there seems to be some ladies who are interested in them. Hopefully they can get their hands on them.


----------



## icharmae

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you know any SA in madison den? Im looking for the blue un bout. Does it runs true to size ?



They are made a little narrow. Usually I would go down a whole size in any pump that high of a vamp but instead I stuck with my actual size and they're perfect! I have very wide feet so that's just my opinion


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

icharmae said:


> They are made a little narrow. Usually I would go down a whole size in any pump that high of a vamp but instead I stuck with my actual size and they're perfect! I have very wide feet so that's just my opinion



thank you. Now just hoping i can score a pair in my size. If anyone have a good SA who have them plz pm me thank you.


----------



## mf19

Ladies - which do you like better?  I'm struggling to decide   Both would be in 100 though.  TIA!

Blue Suede vs Antique Rose Glitter


----------



## Mimmy

Both pairs are beautiful, but I'm in love with the black suede.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> Ladies - which do you like better?  I'm struggling to decide   Both would be in 100 though.  TIA!
> 
> Blue Suede vs Antique Rose Glitter



I personally would choose blue cuz it will be timeless while the glitter may not look fashionable in couple of years ahead. Also im worried about the glitter not holding up


----------



## mf19

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I personally would choose blue cuz it will be timeless while the glitter may not look fashionable in couple of years ahead. Also im worried about the glitter not holding up





Mimmy said:


> Both pairs are beautiful, but I'm in love with the black suede.



Thank you both I'm going with the suede !


----------



## PippaPigalle

I was so pleased when my better half found these last night. 

The Red Pigalle 100mm is here! 

There are a few sizes on the Loubou site.


I ordered mine last night in a 36  I missed the Flame Fluo Chic's so was ecstatic to see these!


----------



## mf19

Ok so I'm getting the blue suede pigalle 100s.  Now I need a red shoe.  Velvet ron ron or red patent pigalle 100?

My collection is:
Pigalle 100 Patent Black
Decollete 554 Patent Nude
VP Tortoise shell
Decollete 868 Beige Jazz

TIA again everyone - I'm just so indecisive when they are all so beautiful for Fall!!


----------



## mf19

PippaPigalle said:


> I was so pleased when my better half found these last night.
> 
> The Red Pigalle 100mm is here!
> 
> There are a few sizes on the Loubou site.
> 
> 
> I ordered mine last night in a 36  I missed the Flame Fluo Chic's so was ecstatic to see these!



Just spotted them today too!  Now trying to decide between the suede ron ron and pigalle patent (see post above).  How funny we posted at the same time


----------



## PippaPigalle

mf19 said:


> Ok so I'm getting the blue suede pigalle 100s.  Now I need a red shoe.  Velvet ron ron or red patent pigalle 100?
> 
> My collection is:
> Pigalle 100 Patent Black
> Decollete 554 Patent Nude
> VP Tortoise shell
> Decollete 868 Beige Jazz
> 
> TIA again everyone - I'm just so indecisive when they are all so beautiful for Fall!!



Love the blue suede, got mine from NAP, couldn't resist the Elvis puns. 
Defo the Red Pigalle! It's going to be lush with the matching sole.


----------



## mf19

PippaPigalle said:


> Love the blue suede, got mine from NAP, couldn't resist the Elvis puns.
> Defo the Red Pigalle! It's going to be lush with the matching sole.



Thanks for your feedback!  I'm on the waiting list for NAP for the 38.5 in blue suede so I can't wait to get that email and snatch them up haha.  I think they'll be great with jeans and very versatile.

Ok 1 for pigalle then for red.  Hm, looks like I'm going to be like stilly one day


----------



## PippaPigalle

mf19 said:


> Just spotted them today too!  Now trying to decide between the suede ron ron and pigalle patent (see post above).  How funny we posted at the same time



We must be sole sisters. I wore my blue suedes out today, they are so comfy.  

I imagine the red piggies will fly off the shelfs, the ron rons are lush, but I love the red piggies


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> Ok so I'm getting the blue suede pigalle 100s.  Now I need a red shoe.  Velvet ron ron or red patent pigalle 100?
> 
> My collection is:
> Pigalle 100 Patent Black
> Decollete 554 Patent Nude
> VP Tortoise shell
> Decollete 868 Beige Jazz
> 
> TIA again everyone - I'm just so indecisive when they are all so beautiful for Fall!!



Another vote for red piggy


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Another vote for red piggy



Im looking for a red pair too. What do you think about this one? Iriza in rough imperial


----------



## PippaPigalle

mf19 said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  I'm on the waiting list for NAP for the 38.5 in blue suede so I can't wait to get that email and snatch them up haha.  I think they'll be great with jeans and very versatile.
> 
> Ok 1 for pigalle then for red.  Hm, looks like I'm going to be like stilly one day



Yay! Congratulations, a fine choice  I say Stilly for president, well Pigalle president at least, she has been a great inspiration, I bet Stilly is responsible for more Pigalle sales than most CL sa's



shoesshoeshoes said:


> Im looking for a red pair too. What do you think about this one? Iriza in rough imperial



The Iriza is gorgeous, like the piggies skimpier cousin.


----------



## icharmae

mf19 said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  I'm on the waiting list for NAP for the 38.5 in blue suede so I can't wait to get that email and snatch them up haha.  I think they'll be great with jeans and very versatile.
> 
> Ok 1 for pigalle then for red.  Hm, looks like I'm going to be like stilly one day



Are you on the waiting list? They had them out already in Horatio.. They can ship you the shoes no wait list. They're beautiful in person but I'm waiting for them to come out in the Geo with the gold cap


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

icharmae said:


> Are you on the waiting list? They had them out already in Horatio.. They can ship you the shoes no wait list. They're beautiful in person but I'm waiting for them to come out in the Geo with the gold cap



Hi do you have a SA to recommend in Horatio?? Im looking for the unbout or geo csp toe too .TIA


----------



## mf19

icharmae said:


> Are you on the waiting list? They had them out already in Horatio.. They can ship you the shoes no wait list. They're beautiful in person but I'm waiting for them to come out in the Geo with the gold cap



I'm in the UK so I'd rather get them on this side of the pond otherwise I have to wait til December. Thank you though!!


----------



## J_L33

slimcouture said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this style ???



AAANNNDDDD...it's sold out....sigh....


----------



## bobobob

shoerazzi


----------



## mf19

PippaPigalle said:


> We must be sole sisters. I wore my blue suedes out today, they are so comfy.
> 
> I imagine the red piggies will fly off the shelfs, the ron rons are lush, but I love the red piggies



Thanks both I'm still uncertain though

And other opinions: red patent Pigalle vs red suede Ron Ron?







shoesshoeshoes said:


> Another vote for red piggy


----------



## mf19

bobobob said:


> shoerazzi



I'm scared to see the price of body strass and que de pie but I want them both


----------



## mimifl561

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 2252314
> 
> #Un bout #120mm # python perche soleil multicolor #dallas boutique



Do you knowif they have any other styles in this cold python?


----------



## LavenderIce

mimifl561 said:


> Do you knowif they have any other styles in this cold python?



Perche soleil python was used last year in the Pigalle 100 and Alta Dama.


----------



## xCHANELx

Does anyone know who will be getting the pink geo 100? TIA!!!


----------



## icharmae

xCHANELx said:


> Does anyone know who will be getting the pink geo 100? TIA!!!



Las Vegas Forum Shoppes was the only one who recieved it


----------



## xCHANELx

icharmae said:


> Las Vegas Forum Shoppes was the only one who recieved it



Thank you!! I will give them a call


----------



## charmesh

mf19 said:


> I'm scared to see the price of body strass and que de pie but I want them both


Me too


----------



## shop874

Elise499 said:


> For the Un Bout lovers, I saw the Un Bout in red eel and silverish python at the Saint Honoré boutique. The red ones are amazing !



Is there red eel too? I thought there was just fuxia


----------



## shop874

Is the red patent pigalle coming out in 120 or only 100? Thx


----------



## Elise499

shop874 said:


> Is there red eel too? I thought there was just fuxia



I'm pretty sure it was red


----------



## karolinec1

When did they come out with the Pigalle in Iris? Of course they're sold out of most sizes already. Ugh.


----------



## 8seventeen19

karolinec1 said:


> When did they come out with the Pigalle in Iris? Of course they're sold out of most sizes already. Ugh.



Just a couple of days ago.


----------



## mf19

charmesh said:


> Me too



I'm on the waiting list for both now!! I hope my pigalle 120 size is the right fit.

Queue De Pie will be £525 and Body Strass will be £745


----------



## J_L33

I youtubed one of Msr. Louboutin's interviews for Net-A-Porter, and he was saying that "some shoes dress a woman, while others undress her"...and DAMN! That "Body Strass" has UNDRESS written alllll over it!


----------



## AEGIS

omgeee un bout already on ebay with an astronomical price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-In-Box-...ion-Gold-Muticolor-Python-Sz-39-/221254643318


----------



## indi3r4

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 2252314
> 
> #Un bout #120mm # python perche soleil multicolor #dallas boutique



how much are these? I love it and need to have it in my life!


----------



## sakura

indi3r4 said:


> how much are these? I love it and need to have it in my life!



$1095.


----------



## xindi924

My Very First!!! Pre ordered from Neiman Marcus... will arrive around November 2013... I know it's few months from now, but I'm just sooo excited...


----------



## DebbiNC

xindi924 said:


> View attachment 2257580
> 
> My Very First!!! Pre ordered from Neiman Marcus... will arrive around November 2013... I know it's few months from now, but I'm just sooo excited...




It's always fun to have something to look forward to...and I know you'll be counting the days!


----------



## AEGIS

xindi924 said:


> View attachment 2257580
> 
> My Very First!!! Pre ordered from Neiman Marcus... will arrive around November 2013... I know it's few months from now, but I'm just sooo excited...





Congrats! It will likely come before that


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> how much are these? I love it and need to have it in my life!





sakura said:


> $1095.




..and are listed on ebay for 2100


----------



## mf19

Here is another color for body strass.. it will come in spotlight, black patent, and nude patent


----------



## juliana@

mf19 said:


> Here is another color for body strass.. it will come in spotlight, black patent, and nude patent



Do you know when they will be available? I'm in love &#128096;&#128525;


----------



## mf19

juliana@ said:


> Do you know when they will be available? I'm in love &#128096;&#128525;



2-3 months for the UK


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

icharmae said:


> Probably the wrong thread to put this in but I just got a new pair! I'm in LOVe with them yet after hearing they will be releasing them in a 120mm I don't know whether to keep the 100s or go for 120 when it comes out..
> The SA announced these and the teal ones everyone's been going crazy for will be out soon in very select boutiques..
> I def want the teal in 120..
> Should I exchange my 100 for 120 or keep? Theyre pretty comfy its just the 120 looks sexier.. Please help!!
> View attachment 2234160
> View attachment 2234159
> View attachment 2234161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this height..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234162


The 100 mm looks as sexy!! I would get both (100 and 120) for a bit of variety in both height and color.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Hi everyone! Does anyone know if Mr. Louboutin will be making the Geotistraip 100 in beige suede.  I know there's a red and black out.  Thanks


----------



## indi3r4

sakura said:


> $1095.





AEGIS said:


> ..and are listed on ebay for 2100



thank ladies.. and that ebay listing 
aside than dallas boutique, who else is stocking them? nobody pick up the phone when I tried earlier ush:


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> thank ladies.. and that ebay listing
> aside than dallas boutique, who else is stocking them? nobody pick up the phone when I tried earlier ush:





i THINK Chicago


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> i THINK Chicago



Thanks babe.. I'll try them tomorrow


----------



## Kfoorya2

Are un bouts coming in plain leather this fall? Thanks!!!


----------



## sakura

Kfoorya2 said:


> Are un bouts coming in plain leather this fall? Thanks!!!



No, only exotics this season.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Pre-ordered them!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

sakura said:


> No, only exotics this season.



Thanks dear


----------



## mimifl561

Now available from James @ NM Bal Harbour. 

Please contact him directly. 
Let him know Marissa referred you. 
Phone: (305) 632-0344
Email: James_Mills@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## bougainvillier

what is the difference between neofilo and filo ladies?


----------



## PetitColibri

bougainvillier said:


> what is the difference between neofilo and filo ladies?



the heel : it's way skinnier on the filo, the heel on neofilo reminds me of the simple heel


----------



## mimifl561

More from James @ NM Bal Harbour. 

Please contact him directly. 
Let him know Marissa referred you. 
Phone: (305) 632-0344
Email: James_Mills@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows if the Geo 120 suede grenadine will be available at Saks, Barneys or Neiman Marcus online?


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Anyone know if/when the Body Strass will be available in the US? And what boutiques will carry them?  Thanks very much!


----------



## pandalover1119

Hi, I'm writing about one of the styles and I'm hoping you guys and help me track down the CL pump I'm looking for. I am interested in the simple pump multiglitter 100mm shoe in 38.5. It's a shoe from last year (season) so it's getting extremely hard to find it now...Can anyone help me? Thanks sooo much!


----------



## bougainvillier

PetitColibri said:


> the heel : it's way skinnier on the filo, the heel on neofilo reminds me of the simple heel



Thanks! Indeed.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

is it almost impossible to track down a pair of un bout in my size now??35 or 35.5. anyone have any more intels??they told me there is no wait list when i try to call the store. It just said call back and check.  is it cuz i dont know any SA personally here..


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

mf19 said:


> Here is another color for body strass.. it will come in spotlight, black patent, and nude patent


Adorbs! I think these are a must have for me.


----------



## amusedcleo

pandalover1119 said:


> Hi, I'm writing about one of the styles and I'm hoping you guys and help me track down the CL pump I'm looking for. I am interested in the simple pump multiglitter 100mm shoe in 38.5. It's a shoe from last year (season) so it's getting extremely hard to find it now...Can anyone help me? Thanks sooo much!



Stanley Korshak online still has it in 38.5 (full price). Just do a search for louboutin on their website and you'll see it! HTH


----------



## pandalover1119

amusedcleo said:


> Stanley Korshak online still has it in 38.5 (full price). Just do a search for louboutin on their website and you'll see it! HTH



Thanks!! Too bad it's 85mm


----------



## sakura

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> is it almost impossible to track down a pair of un bout in my size now??35 or 35.5. anyone have any more intels??they told me there is no wait list when i try to call the store. It just said call back and check.  is it cuz i dont know any SA personally here..



Which Un Bout are you looking for?


----------



## sakura

gigilovesshoes said:


> Anyone know if/when the Body Strass will be available in the US? And what boutiques will carry them?  Thanks very much!



The Chicago boutique will be carrying them. I believe Neimans will carry them too. Not sure which colors or heel height.


----------



## martinaa

Is any new Un Bout style 120mm available in Europe? UK, France? I can´t order exotics from US in Germany.


----------



## mf19

Today's my bday so I ordered the blue suede pigalle 100s! Can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## sammix3

mf19 said:


> Today's my bday so I ordered the blue suede pigalle 100s! Can't wait for them to arrive



Happy birthday and congrats on your new loubies!  Be sure to post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

media.us.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-geotistrap-3130223_BKC9_1_1200x1200.jpg

In love with Geotistrap


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> Today's my bday so I ordered the blue suede pigalle 100s! Can't wait for them to arrive



HAPPY BDAY M!!! Best wishes  
Definitely do a reveal pleaseee


----------



## mf19

shoesshoeshoes said:


> HAPPY BDAY M!!! Best wishes
> Definitely do a reveal pleaseee



willl do


----------



## mf19

sammix3 said:


> Happy birthday and congrats on your new loubies!  Be sure to post pics when they arrive!



Thank you I will


----------



## akillian24

bougainvillier said:


> what is the difference between neofilo and filo ladies?



Agreed with previous poster, the heel on the filo is thinner. Also, from trying both on side-by-side this week, I also noticed the vamp is cut just a little lower on the neofilo and thus it (for me) had a slightly more retro feel than the filo.


----------



## gymangel812

Do the geo pump 100  run the same as pigalle 100?


----------



## mf19

gymangel812 said:


> Do the geo pump 100  run the same as pigalle 100?



For me - yes


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

..


----------



## gigilovesshoes

sakura said:


> The Chicago boutique will be carrying them. I believe Neimans will carry them too. Not sure which colors or heel height.


Thanks Sakura!!


----------



## telesbrize

mf19 said:


> Here is another color for body strass.. it will come in spotlight, black patent, and nude patent



OMG. I absolutely NEED nude Body Strass immediately.


----------



## bobobob

Pre-order Daffodile Spiked Patent Leather Pumps at Saks Fifth Avenue- $ 1495 USD

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=k0cK4yY


----------



## bobobob

Pigalle Spikes in Gray Flannel - $1295 USD


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Pigalle Spikes in Gray Flannel - $1295 USD





oh gosh that looks gross

surprised at how "cheap" the daff spikes are


----------



## authenticplease

These are new for fall at Jeffrey Atl.....
	

		
			
		

		
	







And I was excited to see they had enough men's CL to warrant a solo display


----------



## telesbrize

authenticplease said:


> These are new for fall at Jeffrey Atl.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268907
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268908
> 
> 
> And I was excited to see they had enough men's CL to warrant a solo display
> 
> View attachment 2268913



Those rolling spikes look great in patent black! Even better than the original silver IMO. 

Love the men's! I need to get my hubby a pair one of these days .

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the black patent Roller Spikes. I have the Roller Ball in blue denim with silver spikes, so I _NEED_ these too.


----------



## bobobob

NEW ARRIVALS 

DAFFODILE 160mm Iris watersnake - $1,295 USD

BIANCA SPIKES 140mm Grey flannel - $1,295 USD

RESILLANA 120mm Black dentelle - $895 USD


----------



## gymangel812

bobobob said:


> NEW ARRIVALS
> 
> DAFFODILE 160mm Iris watersnake - $1,295 USD
> 
> BIANCA SPIKES 140mm Grey flannel - $1,295 USD
> 
> RESILLANA 120mm Black dentelle - $895 USD


wowsers that iris watersnake that should come in pigalle 100


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> NEW ARRIVALS
> 
> DAFFODILE 160mm Iris watersnake - $1,295 USD
> 
> BIANCA SPIKES 140mm Grey flannel - $1,295 USD
> 
> RESILLANA 120mm Black dentelle - $895 USD



Would love to see that watersnake available on a Lady Peep!


----------



## bobobob

CL's UK online shop

UN BOUT 100mm Silver watersnake - £ 625.00


----------



## Nolia

Also really liking the skin on this Highness!


----------



## PippaPigalle

I got my Pigalle 100mm in red, my totes fave shoe. I ordered  the grenadine Pigalle 100 too, should arrive this very morning. 



mf19 said:


> I'm on the waiting list for both now!! I hope my pigalle 120 size is the right fit.
> 
> Queue De Pie will be £525 and Body Strass will be £745



Love the Body Strass! Im in the Uk too Please can you let me how you get on the waiting list?


----------



## anniethecat

PippaPigalle said:


> I got my Pigalle 100mm in red, my totes fave shoe. I ordered  the grenadine Pigalle 100 too, should arrive this very morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Body Strass! Im in the Uk too Please can you let me how you get on the waiting list?



Where did you find the Pigalle 100 on grenadine?


----------



## mf19

anniethecat said:


> Where did you find the Pigalle 100 on grenadine?



CL Europe website


----------



## mf19

PippaPigalle said:


> I got my Pigalle 100mm in red, my totes fave shoe. I ordered  the grenadine Pigalle 100 too, should arrive this very morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Body Strass! Im in the Uk too Please can you let me how you get on the waiting list?



Call a boutique and ask


----------



## vika

Hi girls, I am new to this thread. I bow down to your extensive knowledge. Can someone please enlighten me on what the retail is for un bout 120 in illusion gold multicolor python.

Thank you'll!


----------



## 318Platinum

I wonder if the daffodile watersnake will come in any other colors other than Iris? I want one so bad in watersnake after missing out on it years ago. What do you all think about this python daffodile? Looks a lot better than it did in the lookbook to me.


----------



## akillian24

Has anyone tried on/seen the Karina 150MM?


----------



## PollyGal

Has anyone bought or spotted the new Gine loafer with the super-cute bow?? Am soooo tempted!!


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> I wonder if the daffodile watersnake will come in any other colors other than Iris? I want one so bad in watersnake after missing out on it years ago. What do you all think about this python daffodile? Looks a lot better than it did in the lookbook to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271776



I love this skin so much.


----------



## chrispy

bobobob said:


> NEW ARRIVALS
> 
> DAFFODILE 160mm Iris watersnake - $1,295 USD
> 
> BIANCA SPIKES 140mm Grey flannel - $1,295 USD
> 
> RESILLANA 120mm Black dentelle - $895 USD



OMG...Iris 

I saw the patent Pigalle 100 on the CL and could barely tell it was a shade of purple.
I hope this colorway will be on other styles, anyone know? I haven't seen a shade of purple so lovely in a really long time.


----------



## anniethecat

mf19 said:


> CL Europe website



Darn! Thanks


----------



## icharmae

vika said:


> hi girls, i am new to this thread. I bow down to your extensive knowledge. Can someone please enlighten me on what the retail is for un bout 120 in illusion gold multicolor python.
> 
> Thank you'll!



1095 usd


----------



## sakura

318Platinum said:


> I wonder if the daffodile watersnake will come in any other colors other than Iris? I want one so bad in watersnake after missing out on it years ago. What do you all think about this python daffodile? Looks a lot better than it did in the lookbook to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271776



IIRC It's available in rouge imperial watersnake.


----------



## 318Platinum

sakura said:


> IIRC It's available in rouge imperial watersnake.



OMG, that's the deep red/burgundy color, right? Sounds delicious!! Definitely gonna check into that!! Thank you. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Christchrist

Love this new piggy rouge nior


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love this new piggy rouge nior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275625


 

Love, love, love these *CC*!!!
Did you get them?


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Love this new piggy rouge nior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275625



Perfection!! I love this colourway!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love, love, love these *CC*!!!
> Did you get them?



Heck yes I did. Haha. You?


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Perfection!! I love this colourway!!



It's so rich and delicious


----------



## konfetka24

Christchrist said:


> Love this new piggy rouge nior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275625



Do you know if there is a 100 version available ? Thx


----------



## Christchrist

konfetka24 said:


> Do you know if there is a 100 version available ? Thx



Not at the boutiques. Maybe Barney's or a store will carry them?


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hey ladies!! Anyone know where I can call to get these babies??


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies!! Anyone know where I can call to get these babies??



What size. PM me


----------



## Ellewalker

akillian24 said:


> Has anyone tried on/seen the Karina 150MM?



I've tried them on! Amazing.. Apart from I want the black and Vegas only had the peacock colour.

Please let me know if you know where to find them in black


----------



## vika

icharmae said:


> 1095 usd


Thank you!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Love this new piggy rouge nior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275625



Gorgeous!!! I opted for the So Kate in this colorway. Can't wait to see more pictures of the color.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Gorgeous!!! I opted for the So Kate in this colorway. Can't wait to see more pictures of the color.



It's Beautiful


----------



## abs678

Christchrist said:


> Love this new piggy rouge nior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275625


in love with this color.  Have a plato in a similar color and it is my favorite.


----------



## icharmae

Christchrist said:


> Love this new piggy rouge nior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275625



They're beautiful! What location did you go to? I've been trying to call around and no luck


----------



## Christchrist

icharmae said:


> They're beautiful! What location did you go to? I've been trying to call around and no luck



Costa Mesa CL. Madison has them also


----------



## Chanieish

Hallo! Where can I find the geo 120 in pink? Are they available anywhere yet? Thank you!


----------



## icharmae

Christchrist said:


> Costa Mesa CL. Madison has them also



Thank you just ordered them from Madison!


----------



## icharmae

Chanieish said:


> Hallo! Where can I find the geo 120 in pink? Are they available anywhere yet? Thank you!



Not avail yet supposed to come out anytime between next week and sept. I think only CA and NY stores are getting them


----------



## Christchrist

icharmae said:


> Thank you just ordered them from Madison!



Nice.


----------



## Chanieish

icharmae said:


> Not avail yet supposed to come out anytime between next week and sept. I think only CA and NY stores are getting them



Good to know! Thanks! I live in CA so fingers crossed that we do get them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Darn! Thanks


Dear Annie

How are you?
I have not posted on TPF for ages so I forgot what your size was, but if you want a pair of Pigalle 100 in Grenadine, CL in HK Wyndham Street might still have some.  I got mine when I was there on my business trip.  I believe they would ship out overseas.  If not, you might want to try Lane Crawford in HK too.  Ask for Antonio and mention my name.  It is Mina.   He is great.  Lane Crawford contact is ...

G/F, 3 Canton Road,
Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong
T: (+852 2118 6076)
christianlouboutin@peddergroup.com

XOXO!!!


----------



## sakura

318Platinum said:


> OMG, that's the deep red/burgundy color, right? Sounds delicious!! Definitely gonna check into that!! Thank you. Do you have any pics?



I did some checking. Sadly, I was wrong. It's only coming out in the Bianca and Daf Booty in the States.

Europe has the Ron Ron though - http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/uk_en/shop/women/ron-ron-watersnake-2.html


----------



## mimifl561

sakura said:


> I did some checking. Sadly, I was wrong. It's only coming out in the Bianca and Daf Booty in the States.
> 
> Europe has the Ron Ron though - http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/uk_en/shop/women/ron-ron-watersnake-2.html



Do you know which boutiques will have the Bianca in this water snake?


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Annie
> 
> How are you?
> I have not posted on TPF for ages so I forgot what your size was, but if you want a pair of Pigalle 100 in Grenadine, CL in HK Wyndham Street might still have some.  I got mine when I was there on my business trip.  I believe they would ship out overseas.  If not, you might want to try Lane Crawford in HK too.  Ask for Antonio and mention my name.  It is Mina.   He is great.  Lane Crawford contact is ...
> 
> G/F, 3 Canton Road,
> Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong
> T: (+852 2118 6076)
> christianlouboutin@peddergroup.com
> 
> XOXO!!!



Thanks Helen! &#128536; I am good! Good to "see" you are back.


----------



## love_it

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Annie
> 
> How are you?
> I have not posted on TPF for ages so I forgot what your size was, but if you want a pair of Pigalle 100 in Grenadine, CL in HK Wyndham Street might still have some.  I got mine when I was there on my business trip.  I believe they would ship out overseas.  If not, you might want to try Lane Crawford in HK too.  Ask for Antonio and mention my name.  It is Mina.   He is great.  Lane Crawford contact is ...
> 
> G/F, 3 Canton Road,
> Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong
> T: (+852 2118 6076)
> christianlouboutin@peddergroup.com
> 
> XOXO!!!



Is the grenadine patent or kid leather?


----------



## love_it

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Annie
> 
> How are you?
> I have not posted on TPF for ages so I forgot what your size was, but if you want a pair of Pigalle 100 in Grenadine, CL in HK Wyndham Street might still have some.  I got mine when I was there on my business trip.  I believe they would ship out overseas.  If not, you might want to try Lane Crawford in HK too.  Ask for Antonio and mention my name.  It is Mina.   He is great.  Lane Crawford contact is ...
> 
> G/F, 3 Canton Road,
> Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong
> T: (+852 2118 6076)
> christianlouboutin@peddergroup.com
> 
> XOXO!!!



Hmm this email is not working... My message got returned to me


----------



## sakura

mimifl561 said:


> Do you know which boutiques will have the Bianca in this water snake?



I'm not sure which US boutiques will be carrying it, but you can email customerservice.usa@christianlouboutin.fr to find out.

I do have a picture of it though.







HTH!


----------



## north

pandalover1119 said:


> Hi, I'm writing about one of the styles and I'm hoping you guys and help me track down the CL pump I'm looking for. I am interested in the simple pump multiglitter 100mm shoe in 38.5. It's a shoe from last year (season) so it's getting extremely hard to find it now...Can anyone help me? Thanks sooo much!


 

Hi, this may be too late for you, but just saw the shoes you are looking for at the Jean Brown (Australia) website - thew don't have the 38.5, but thew do still have the 39, and the heel hight is 100 mm


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Thanks Helen! &#128536; I am good! Good to "see" you are back.


Thanks annie!  Great to see you too


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

love_it said:


> Is the grenadine patent or kid leather?


patent!


----------



## mimifl561

sakura said:


> I'm not sure which US boutiques will be carrying it, but you can email customerservice.usa@christianlouboutin.fr to find out.
> 
> I do have a picture of it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!



Thank you Sakura!!


----------



## icharmae

My babies finally arrived! Thank you CC for the intel. too bad I have to exchange them though they were a little too big


----------



## Christchrist

icharmae said:


> View attachment 2288252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies finally arrived! Thank you CC for the intel. too bad I have to exchange them though they were a little too big
> View attachment 2288253



Poopies! They are stunning


----------



## gfairenoughh

Anyone know the price and when these beauties will
be available!!??


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Anyone know the price and when these beauties will
> be available!!??



They are about 1200. Reghan at costs Mesa will be getting the patent black. Bessy at Horatio will be getting the glitter and the other I believe. Body Strass I believe is the name


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> They are about 1200. Reghan at costs Mesa will be getting the patent black. Bessy at Horatio will be getting the glitter and the other I believe. Body Strass I believe is the name



1200? Thats a shocker. I think I need to venture out of platforms and these are perfect. Im becoming way to predictable!


----------



## pandalover1119

gfairenoughh said:


> anyone know the price and when these beauties will
> be available!!??



omg looove those!!


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> 1200? Thats a shocker. I think I need to venture out of platforms and these are perfect. Im becoming way to predictable!



They are incredible IRL!! You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## nastasja

Ellewalker said:


> I've tried them on! Amazing.. Apart from I want the black and Vegas only had the peacock colour.
> 
> Please let me know if you know where to find them in black



I saw the black 150's at the South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa) boutique a couple days ago. They also had the 120's in the mauve color.


----------



## Nolia

gfairenoughh said:


> Anyone know the price and when these beauties will
> be available!!??



Would love to see these on an actual foot! They look gorgeous stand alone!!


----------



## telesbrize

Nolia said:


> Would love to see these on an actual foot! They look gorgeous stand alone!!



Me, too! I want the nude ones bad... Is there only one heel height for Body Strass? I haven't gotten sizing right for the pointy toe styles, especially the higher heels.


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> 1200? Thats a shocker. I think I need to venture out of platforms and these are perfect. Im becoming way to predictable!



You would look great in them. I believe 1195 is the price


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> You would look great in them. I believe 1195 is the price



This shoe is everything! Any intel on the nude body strass? Will they come in 100mm? Tia


----------



## mf19

bougainvillier said:


> This shoe is everything! Any intel on the nude body strass? Will they come in 100mm? Tia



in the UK it is coming in a 100 in the spotlight colorway. HTH!


----------



## bougainvillier

mf19 said:


> in the UK it is coming in a 100 in the spotlight colorway. HTH!



Thanks!! I would think they run the same as pigalles. Anyone tried on and can confirm this?


----------



## juliana@

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks!! I would think they run the same as pigalles. Anyone tried on and can confirm this?



Yes I've tried both 100 at the same time. They fit exactly the same.


----------



## icharmae

juliana@ said:


> Yes I've tried both 100 at the same time. They fit exactly the same.



Do you know what the fabric is made of? I always have a hard time with pointy shoes cus I have such a wide foot. Do you think it will stretch?


----------



## bougainvillier

juliana@ said:


> Yes I've tried both 100 at the same time. They fit exactly the same.



Thanks! Do you mind me asking where is this! I'm in the states and I really want the 100mm ones


----------



## juliana@

icharmae said:


> Do you know what the fabric is made of? I always have a hard time with pointy shoes cus I have such a wide foot. Do you think it will stretch?



I not sure about the fabric. The SA told me that they shouldn't stretch that much because of the glitter. 
Sorry for not being helpful.


----------



## juliana@

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks! Do you mind me asking where is this! I'm in the states and I really want the 100mm ones



Of course I saw them a month ago at Barneys in Scottsdale AZ. 
They had the 100mm they're lovely. 
Ask for Chris Platt he's super nice and helpful.


----------



## juicy935

I'm really loving these boots for fall....contemplating&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Christchrist

juicy935 said:


> View attachment 2290774
> 
> 
> I'm really loving these boots for fall....contemplating&#128513;&#128513;



I would die ha


----------



## love_it

Did any department store order Malabar in either color in 100?


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

love_it said:


> Did any department store order Malabar in either color in 100?
> media.us.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-malabarhill-3130738_I028_1_1200x1200.jpg


Bergdorff in los angeles has 100 and the smaller heal. gorgeous


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Has anyone tried on the So Kate.... how is it similar/different to Pigalle 120?


----------



## maryelle

love_it said:


> Did any department store order Malabar in either color in 100?
> media.us.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-malabarhill-3130738_I028_1_1200x1200.jpg



I think I remember seeing it in Neiman Marcus - Austin, TX two weekends ago


----------



## icharmae

love_it said:


> Did any department store order Malabar in either color in 100?
> media.us.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-malabarhill-3130738_I028_1_1200x1200.jpg



Saw these 2 days ago in 100mm in Neiman Marcus in jersey


----------



## Chanieish

Put myself on wait list for a Pink Geo 120! 

But, they do not know when they might receive it. They gave me a range between two weeks to 4 months!


----------



## SuperGirly

icharmae said:


> View attachment 2288252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies finally arrived! Thank you CC for the intel. too bad I have to exchange them though they were a little too big
> View attachment 2288253



Amazing.  How do you like 'em now that they've arrived?


----------



## icharmae

Chanieish said:


> Put myself on wait list for a Pink Geo 120!
> 
> But, they do not know when they might receive it. They gave me a range between two weeks to 4 months!



Costa Mesa just got the indigo and gold geo 120..


----------



## icharmae

SuperGirly said:


> Amazing.  How do you like 'em now that they've arrived?



The color is amazing in person, pics don't do justice! Its a very deep wine/maroon with the tiniest sparkle for sheen.. I exchanged the size and they're just perfect!


----------



## stilly

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Has anyone tried on the So Kate.... how is it similar/different to Pigalle 120?


 
I just got my So Kates today. See the So Kate thread where I compare them to the Pigalle 120 and Jimmy Choo Anouk. They are gorgeous shoes!!! They're just being released to the boutiques and dept. stores now.


----------



## ILoveC

Sorry if this has already been discussed but it seems that pointy toe shoes are the rage this season. Are Bianca's and daffodils out? I'm considering buying both.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

stilly said:


> I just got my So Kates today. See the So Kate thread where I compare them to the Pigalle 120 and Jimmy Choo Anouk. They are gorgeous shoes!!! They're just being released to the boutiques and dept. stores now.




Hi, how do I find your thread?  Can you send a link?  Thanks


----------



## Chanieish

icharmae said:


> Costa Mesa just got the indigo and gold geo 120..



Gold geo? Is the suede upper gold in color??

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Chanieish said:


> Put myself on wait list for a Pink Geo 120!
> 
> But, they do not know when they might receive it. They gave me a range between two weeks to 4 months!



I was eyeing those! But I can't decide between the pink and the turquoise. I have a pair of black 100s but everything is sexier in 120


----------



## AEGIS

love_it said:


> Did any department store order Malabar in either color in 100?
> media.us.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-malabarhill-3130738_I028_1_1200x1200.jpg





i am heavily considering this shoe but i might have too many spiked shoes


----------



## icharmae

Chanieish said:


> Gold geo? Is the suede upper gold in color??
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Yes sorry for the confusion. It's all indigo called blue kohl with a gold/bronzed spiked capped toe.. Ill take pics when I get home for you they're gorgeous in person


----------



## icharmae

my geo 120 blue kohl/bronze.. The fit is even more beautiful as it molds to your foot for a really comfortable secure fit.. I'm loving this style I wonder if its like So Kate.. Both longer toe box and higher vamp shorter thinner heel.. Easier to walk in


----------



## bougainvillier

icharmae said:


> View attachment 2295702
> View attachment 2295703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my geo 120 blue kohl/bronze.. The fit is even more beautiful as it molds to your foot for a really comfortable secure fit.. I'm loving this style I wonder if its like So Kate.. Both longer toe box and higher vamp shorter thinner heel.. Easier to walk in



Do they fit the same as pigalle 120 size-wise?


----------



## icharmae

bougainvillier said:


> Do they fit the same as pigalle 120 size-wise?



Yes I do the same size as pigalle 120.. Fits perfectly!


----------



## Chanieish

icharmae said:


> View attachment 2295702
> View attachment 2295703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my geo 120 blue kohl/bronze.. The fit is even more beautiful as it molds to your foot for a really comfortable secure fit.. I'm loving this style I wonder if its like So Kate.. Both longer toe box and higher vamp shorter thinner heel.. Easier to walk in



LOVE THIS SHOEEEE!!! Congrats on your wonderful purchase! 

Can't wait for the pink geo's to come out!


----------



## bougainvillier

icharmae said:


> Yes I do the same size as pigalle 120.. Fits perfectly!



Thanks. Congrats on such a beauty!


----------



## floridasun8

Wondering if anyone has been lucky enough to snag a pair of the pigalle in the Iris color?  I visited the Madison boutique during my trip to NYC on Saturday and they were already sold out in my size everywhere and they had just been delivered 2 days prior!   

Would love to see more pics though if anyone managed to get a pair!  Absolutely beautiful color!!


----------



## Andtheysay

Loving this thread. So many beauties.


----------



## anniethecat

floridasun8 said:


> Wondering if anyone has been lucky enough to snag a pair of the pigalle in the Iris color?  I visited the Madison boutique during my trip to NYC on Saturday and they were already sold out in my size everywhere and they had just been delivered 2 days prior!
> 
> Would love to see more pics though if anyone managed to get a pair!  Absolutely beautiful color!!


 
In the 120 or 100?


----------



## Chanieish

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/geo-pump-veau-velours.html

Does this mean that the pink color is coming out soon?

Sorry I am waaaay too obsessed over this shoe!


----------



## floridasun8

anniethecat said:


> In the 120 or 100?



The madison boutique only had 100 which is my preference.  Can't walk in 120s without a platform  lol


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> The madison boutique only had 100 which is my preference.  Can't walk in 120s without a platform  lol



They didnt make it in a 120


----------



## icharmae

Chanieish said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/geo-pump-veau-velours.html
> 
> Does this mean that the pink color is coming out soon?
> 
> Sorry I am waaaay too obsessed over this shoe!



It is coming out soon they said within the next weeks.. Most stores already started their waiting list so call soon


----------



## Chanieish

icharmae said:


> It is coming out soon they said within the next weeks.. Most stores already started their waiting list so call soon



Yup! Called to be put on the waitlist about a week ago.


----------



## bobobob

Geo pump flat - $675 USD

Billard/Bronze  - CL online store

Taupe/Bronze - Netaporter


----------



## PollyGal

Chanieish said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/geo-pump-veau-velours.html
> 
> Does this mean that the pink color is coming out soon?
> 
> Sorry I am waaaay too obsessed over this shoe!



I am too, but wonder will it be 100 or 120?


----------



## PetitColibri

PollyGal said:


> I am too, but wonder will it be 100 or 120?



120 (the pink in 100 is already in store since July)


----------



## PollyGal

PetitColibri said:


> 120 (the pink in 100 is already in store since July)



Ah super - thank u so much!!


----------



## bobobob

UN BOUT 120 mm Silver watersnake - $995 USD


----------



## Chanieish

bobobob said:


> UN BOUT 120 mm Silver watersnake - $995 USD



Seems its already sold out online!


----------



## icharmae

floridasun8 said:


> Wondering if anyone has been lucky enough to snag a pair of the pigalle in the Iris color?  I visited the Madison boutique during my trip to NYC on Saturday and they were already sold out in my size everywhere and they had just been delivered 2 days prior!
> 
> Would love to see more pics though if anyone managed to get a pair!  Absolutely beautiful color!!



If you're still looking for this pair, Madison emailed just today with pics so I'm assuming they got a few more sizes in.. Maybe call them again to see f they have your size?


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day. 
These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38!   Going back. I love the vamp.  I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day.
> These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38!   Going back. I love the vamp.  I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311870
> View attachment 2311871


----------



## BattyBugs

That sucks! They are gorgeous, for sure.


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> That sucks! They are gorgeous, for sure.



Double poops


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day.
> These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38!   Going back. I love the vamp.  I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311870
> View attachment 2311871



Uh oh I'm really hoping my 38.5 are not too tight. Dang it I should've ordered 39 but I went with my Piggy 120 size after Stilly recommended TTS. It was too late to change... I ordered the Grenadine Glitter but wanted the Rouge Noir/Deco Python as well.  They are absolutely gorgeous CC, shame they aren't for you. Oh well more room for those Piggies u love.


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day.
> These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38! Going back. I love the vamp. I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311870
> View attachment 2311871


 
They look fabulous... Have you considered going up .5 a size - maybe 1 size?? If I may, I do not consider the toe overly long - and, as you said, the vamp is utterly sexy

*B*


----------



## abs678

Christchrist said:


> Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day.
> These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38!   Going back. I love the vamp.  I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311870
> View attachment 2311871


stunning on.  I went .5 down a size, debating a return only because of the steep arch hence the wearability.  They were a tight squeeze for me too.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day.
> These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38!   Going back. I love the vamp.  I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311870
> View attachment 2311871



They look gorgeous on you though!! Do you think if you got a 39 they would be better? These are on the way to me in my normal Pigalle size, a 34.5, but now I'm worried. I have the camo waitlisted in a 35 though.

How's that Rouge Noir skin in real life?


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day.
> These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38!   Going back. I love the vamp.  I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311870
> View attachment 2311871



Wow.. those are gorgeous, but if they are *less* comfy than the 120, I would return too.  I think I'd actually like the longer toe.... I think.  

But you find the SK to be less comfortable than the Piggy? For realz?


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Uh oh I'm really hoping my 38.5 are not too tight. Dang it I should've ordered 39 but I went with my Piggy 120 size after Stilly recommended TTS. It was too late to change... I ordered the Grenadine Glitter but wanted the Rouge Noir/Deco Python as well.  They are absolutely gorgeous CC, shame they aren't for you. Oh well more room for those Piggies u love.


Let me know how you do 



Brazucaa said:


> They look fabulous... Have you considered going up .5 a size - maybe 1 size?? If I may, I do not consider the toe overly long - and, as you said, the vamp is utterly sexy
> 
> *B*


I'm debating.  I have to have one pair I guess. Just don't know right now


----------



## martinaa

5 Shades of nude on the Louboutin website... There is a shoe that looks like the Un Bout without the strap. Anyone know something?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Christchrist said:


> I'm debating.  I have to have one pair I guess. Just don't know right now



Go for the second pair if you're only keeping 1! Its gorgeous


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> 5 Shades of nude on the Louboutin website... There is a shoe that looks like the Un Bout without the strap. Anyone know something?



Where's the Un Bout look-a-like? Link? I couldn't find it on the eu or us site.


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> Where's the Un Bout look-a-like? Link? I couldn't find it on the eu or us site.


 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/

The legs with the shoes...


----------



## gymangel812

I was about to buy a pair from the nude collection....  then I noticed they weren't patent


----------



## Mrs. MFH

gymangel812 said:


> I was about to buy a pair from the nude collection....  then I noticed they weren't patent



And they were already sold out in the Maya size 39 when I checked yesterday....oh well


----------



## batwoodfan

martinaa said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/
> 
> The legs with the shoes...


 
I saw that too! I called the 1-888 number and they said that the Un Bout is not available in Nude (only exotics and everything is sold out company wide). She said they probably did it just for the sake of the graphic - so unfair!!! 

I have seen Kim K in the Un Bout 120mm nude (attached). She also posted an Instagram pic (attached) with the caption "I Get em Custom... You a Customer"

Can you S.O. the Un Bout???

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2013/02/05/i-get-em-custom-you-a-customer/

I would die for the Un Bout 100mm in Nude patent!


----------



## martinaa

batwoodfan said:


> I saw that too! I called the 1-888 number and they said that the Un Bout is not available in Nude (only exotics and everything is sold out company wide). She said they probably did it just for the sake of the graphic - so unfair!!!
> 
> I have seen Kim K in the Un Bout 120mm nude (attached). She also posted an Instagram pic (attached) with the caption "I Get em Custom... You a Customer"
> 
> Can you S.O. the Un Bout???
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2013/02/05/i-get-em-custom-you-a-customer/
> 
> I would die for the Un Bout 100mm in Nude patent!



What is S.O.? I want the Un Bout nude 120


----------



## batwoodfan

martinaa said:


> What is S.O.? I want the Un Bout nude 120


 
S.O. = Special Order 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/2010-special-order-information-564233.html


----------



## sakura

batwoodfan said:


> Can you S.O. the Un Bout???
> 
> 
> I would die for the Un Bout 100mm in Nude patent!



Only VIP clients can SO the Un Bout.


----------



## leelee4

Christchrist said:


> Ok I felt compelled to share. I got the So Kate today in both skins. Took my regular piggy 120 size 38.5. I can wear a 38 on a good day.
> These were so beautiful but not for me. It was a bit$& putting them on and they hurt like a son of a bit%^. They were hella tight. You can see how my far foot couldn't even get down into the shoe. Even my brand new piggy patent got better in a 38!   Going back. I love the vamp.  I wish the piggy 120 had that vamp. I don't like the toe box. It's just too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311870
> View attachment 2311871


I was so interested in getting the so Kate in Kid black or nude but got the pigalle in kid leather instead because the front looks long but I love them on you they look amazing  I might send mine back for the So Kate after all! Is the front really that much longer? Because the So Kate look so much more sleek then the pigalle I love the heel!


----------



## 8seventeen19

leelee4 said:


> I was so interested in getting the so Kate in Kid black or nude but got the pigalle in kid leather instead because the front looks long but I love them on you they look amazing  I might send mine back for the So Kate after all! Is the front really that much longer? Because the So Kate look so much more sleek then the pigalle I love the heel!



It is not that much longer. Stilly has a great presentation of comparison shots. Check out her thread or the So Kate thread.


----------



## leelee4

shoeaddictklw said:


> It is not that much longer. Stilly has a great presentation of comparison shots. Check out her thread or the So Kate thread.



Thanks I checked her out searching for a pair now!!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

batwoodfan said:


> I saw that too! I called the 1-888 number and they said that the Un Bout is not available in Nude (only exotics and everything is sold out company wide). She said they probably did it just for the sake of the graphic - so unfair!!!
> 
> I have seen Kim K in the Un Bout 120mm nude (attached). She also posted an Instagram pic (attached) with the caption "I Get em Custom... You a Customer"
> 
> Can you S.O. the Un Bout???
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2013/02/05/i-get-em-custom-you-a-customer/
> 
> I would die for the Un Bout 100mm in Nude patent!


 
Yes you can SO Bis Un Bout, I remember someone saying they SO the black suede one...


----------



## NY_Mami

I am so glad he finally released his collection of nudes... I remember back in 2011 he said he was gonna do it, but I thought that was only specific to the SO... I also saw a Bis Un Bout on the website in the Maya shade... I want...


----------



## Christchrist

NY_Mami said:


> I am so glad he finally released his collection of nudes... I remember back in 2011 he said he was gonna do it, but I thought that was only specific to the SO... I also saw a Bis Un Bout on the website in the Maya shade... I want...



Ummm I want them all haha


----------



## laurayuki

Does any one know who other than saks stores sell the flo 120 in billiard green suede? same as this color http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/ron-ron-veau-velours-264515.html ? Thanks!!


----------



## charmesh

Does anyone have a picture of the Filove being worn?


----------



## gfairenoughh

If someone knows a store carrying these let me know!


----------



## charmesh

gfairenoughh said:


> If someone knows a store carrying these let me know!
> View attachment 2347315


Try the Instagram of the person in the watermark. He probably works in the Miami (mia) store.


----------



## gfairenoughh

charmesh said:


> Try the Instagram of the person in the watermark. He probably works in the Miami (mia) store.



I already called Miami yesterday and they said they were the first to get them but they have no large sizes.


----------



## Ellewalker

gfairenoughh said:


> If someone knows a store carrying these let me know!
> View attachment 2347315



These are AMAZING!! I hope you find them!
Do you mind me asking the price?


----------



## gfairenoughh

ellewalker said:


> these are amazing!! I hope you find them!
> Do you mind me asking the price?



$1395


----------



## anniethecat

gfairenoughh said:


> If someone knows a store carrying these let me know!
> View attachment 2347315



Try calling Robertson.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

gfairenoughh said:


> If someone knows a store carrying these let me know!
> View attachment 2347315



try horatio


----------



## icharmae

What does everyone think of the Printz style ^^? Would you go for these or the lady daf or lady highness? I'm contemplating among the 3.. I def want nude


----------



## mariascala

How does everyone feel about the thinness of the heel on the filo? Anyone have the  neo filo, is the heel any thicker? 

I've always wanted the new declic in kid leather but they're absolutely never in stock. so sad


----------



## Chanieish

mariascala said:


> How does everyone feel about the thinness of the heel on the filo? Anyone have the  neo filo, is the heel any thicker?
> 
> I've always wanted the new declic in kid leather but they're absolutely never in stock. so sad



Yup neofilo is a thicker heel kind of like pigalle thickness. I don't mind skinny heels, but you can definitely tell the difference between stability.


----------



## mariascala

Chanieish said:


> Yup neofilo is a thicker heel kind of like pigalle thickness. I don't mind skinny heels, but you can definitely tell the difference between stability.


 Ohh! I almost wish I waited for the Neo! I like the thin heel but i'm terrified of it breaking :\


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies! I'm a bit late in the game but I have fallen for the So Kate! 

I have searched all the boutiques and they are sold out of my size in nude patent, does anyone know if there are any wait lists for future shipments? I need a 38 or a 37.5 and I'm not in a rush, I just want them eventually. TIA


----------



## Chanieish

Anyone know when the Louboutin Body Strass will be released? Should I get on waitlist at my local CL store?

Wonder how much these babies will cost? $1200? Hope not more than $1500. There are not _that_ many crystals on there to charge for.


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Chanieish said:


> Anyone know when the Louboutin Body Strass will be released? Should I get on waitlist at my local CL store?
> 
> Wonder how much these babies will cost? $1200? Hope not more than $1500. There are not _that_ many crystals on there to charge for.


The rep from the CL online store told me that they were due in sometime in mid-to-late October. Shouldn't be too much longer now. I'm not sure which boutiques are getting them, but they are $1195 USD.


----------



## Chanieish

gigilovesshoes said:


> The rep from the CL online store told me that they were due in sometime in mid-to-late October. Shouldn't be too much longer now. I'm not sure which boutiques are getting them, but they are $1195 USD.



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

Did anyone happen to watch Rachael Ray today? I'm wondering what shoes Kelly Clarkson is wearing? It was a nude platform....I thought they might be Bianca but the toebox looked different and it seemed they did not have an exposed platform. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Redsoleshines

gfairenoughh said:


> If someone knows a store carrying these let me know!
> View attachment 2347315



These are available at Louboutin european online boutique


----------



## Chanieish

When do new spring styles come out?


----------



## akillian24

PeepToe said:


> Seriously. You look at it and it scratches off.



Oh sadface.  So.. I've been eyeballing the bronze specchio pumps. I'm not known for being nice to shoes.  This is a bad match then?


----------



## Syams

saw a photo of a turquoise pigalle with spikes


----------



## bobobob

Paulina Point-Toe Patent Slingback in Black and Corazon = $695.00

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## bobobob

Daffodile Suede in Coral - $1075

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## bobobob

Paulina Pointed-Toe Ballet Flat in Black/Beige and Beige/Black - $595

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## bobobob

Pigalle Spikes in Beige/Gold - $1295

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## anniethecat

Thanks for posting bobobob!


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Pigalle Spikes in Beige/Gold - $1295
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman





omgeeeeeeeee i loooooooooooove


----------



## SakuraJ

OMG!!! Just fell in love with the body strass in nude.
Is that a new silhouette? or an updated pigalle?


----------



## PetitColibri

Chanieish said:


> When do new spring styles come out?



usually january


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Pigalle Spikes in Beige/Gold - $1295
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman



wow these are   can't wait to see these IRL. thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobobob

Beauty K - $895

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## Frivole88

loves it!!! 


bobobob said:


> Beauty K - $895
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## pursenme

Can anyone advise me on the fit of LOUBOUTIN's AU HAMUE crystal swirl shoes? Are they true to size or do they run small? Looking for an answer immediately. Please HELP!!!! Much APPRECIATED!!


----------



## anniethecat

pursenme said:


> Can anyone advise me on the fit of LOUBOUTIN's AU HAMUE crystal swirl shoes? Are they true to size or do they run small? Looking for an answer immediately. Please HELP!!!! Much APPRECIATED!!




You might have been luck on the sizing thread.


----------



## kiska80

Can someone please advise me on the fit of the un bout and the geo pumps? tia


----------



## AEGIS

kiska80 said:


> Can someone please advise me on the fit of the un bout and the geo pumps? tia





Do a search in the sizing thread.  People generally size up in the un bout bc it is plastic and does not stretch


----------



## bobobob

Lady Daf Leopard - $1075

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## neome

charmesh said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Filove being worn?



This is how it looks on my feet, u can check out my reveal thread on it


----------



## orachelo

bobobob said:


> Lady Daf Leopard - $1075
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus



What a fabulous print!


----------



## bobobob

Air Chance Peekaboo Slingback - $845

Fifi Leopard Print - $625

Iriza in Neptune - $625

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pursenme said:


> Can anyone advise me on the fit of LOUBOUTIN's AU HAMUE crystal swirl shoes? Are they true to size or do they run small? Looking for an answer immediately. Please HELP!!!! Much APPRECIATED!!



These run tts, good luck!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Daffodile Suede in Coral - $1075
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman



Ladies, anybody knows if these will be available in Europe? Thanks in advace!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chanieish said:


> Anyone know when the Louboutin Body Strass will be released? Should I get on waitlist at my local CL store?
> 
> Wonder how much these babies will cost? $1200? Hope not more than $1500. There are not _that_ many crystals on there to charge for.



These are amazing!


----------



## bobobob

Air Chance Peekaboo - $845

Pre-order at  Neiman Marcus


----------



## bobobob

Neronna Cage Sandal in Black - $845 

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## bobobob

Gwynitta Glitter - $745

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## bobobob

Calamazone Woven - $995

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## bobobob

Gwynitta in Patent Leather - $745

Pre-order at Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## bobobob

Viveka - $895

Pre-order at Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Gwynitta in Patent Leather - $745
> 
> Pre-order at Saks Fifth Avenue





love


----------



## mizcolon73

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a bit late in the game but I have fallen for the So Kate!
> 
> I have searched all the boutiques and they are sold out of my size in nude patent, does anyone know if there are any wait lists for future shipments? I need a 38 or a 37.5 and I'm not in a rush, I just want them eventually. TIA



Madison CL has them


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mizcolon73 said:


> Madison CL has them


 
thanks they didn't have my size but I actually found them over seas


----------



## Redsoleshines

Ladies, I was waiting very impatient for the new S/S14 collection to see new colors and styles. 
This is what I found:

thecitizensoffashion.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/christian-louboutin-springsummer-2014-collection-1.jpg?w=800&h=533

thecitizensoffashion.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/christian-louboutin-springsummer-2014-collection-2.jpg?w=800&h=533

thecitizensoffashion.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/christian-louboutin-springsummer-2014-collection-3.jpg?w=800&h=533

thecitizensoffashion.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/christian-louboutin-springsummer-2014-collection-4.jpg?w=800&h=533

thecitizensoffashion.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/christian-louboutin-springsummer-2014-collection-5.jpg?w=800&h=533


----------



## Redsoleshines

thecitizensoffashion.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/christian-louboutin-springsummer-2014-collection-6.jpg?w=1024


----------



## Redsoleshines

I dont know why my links dont work


----------



## bobobob

wwd


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## Nolia

Ohh! I'm liking some of this new stuff!


----------



## Chanieish

Wow! Must have that ankle wrap nude pump. So gorgeous! 

Anyone have the name of that one and the pink So Kate with the gold embellishment?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

What is the first exotic electric blue? The color is amazing!


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> .



LOVE the stripes!!!


----------



## anniethecat

mizcolon73 said:


> LOVE the stripes!!!




Me too!

Loving all the color


----------



## angelcove

Loving his spring collection so far.  
Just when I thought I've moved on....his previous collections have been TOO out there for me....the blue pigalle is GORG but I'm creeped out w snake skin.  The pink pigalle and striped shoes are just lovely!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

angelcove said:


> Loving his spring collection so far.
> Just when I thought I've moved on....his previous collections have been TOO out there for me....the blue pigalle is GORG but I'm creeped out w snake skin.  The pink pigalle and striped shoes are just lovely!!!



those are so kate


----------



## akillian24

Interesting... "polished leather"... is this new? Or just new to me?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/401714


----------



## Chanieish

Called Beverly Hills CL and they knew nothing about these shoes! Boo  I'm so excited for them!


----------



## mizcolon73

gigilovesshoes said:


> The rep from the CL online store told me that they were due in sometime in mid-to-late October. Shouldn't be too much longer now. I'm not sure which boutiques are getting them, but they are $1195 USD.



These are in saks right now!


----------



## Redsoleshines

Spring 2014


----------



## Redsoleshines

Love this clutch with multicolor spikes!!! Can you imagine a pair of Lady Peeps, Bianca or Pigalle?? Can't wait to see more from the new collection


----------



## Hca13

He's just genious!


----------



## bobobob

style.com


----------



## bobobob

,


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## kiska80

The new collection reminds me of candy. I love the white multi-colored studded booties.


----------



## beagly911

Oh I'm really liking some of the kitten heels, which I could wear to work...since I'm on my feet all day.


----------



## bobobob

Pigalle 100 in Python - $1245

Pre-order at saks


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Gwynitta Glitter - $745
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue



Now available for pre-order at Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Calamazone Woven - $995
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus



Now available for pre-order at Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Chanieish

Thanks bobobob! Love so many styles! Poor wallet


----------



## nillacobain

Love the multicolor spikes, so fun!


----------



## Syams

white un bout with candy spikes would be gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Beauty K in black leather - $895 Available for Pre-order at Neiman Marcus

Beauty K in beige - $895 Available for pre-order at Saks


----------



## bobobob

Ograde in black patent leather -  $765 

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## bobobob

Decollete in Python - $1395

Pre-order at Neiman Marcus


----------



## Redsoleshines

bobobob said:


> Decollete in Python - $1395
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus



It's hard to see the phyton skin in this print.


----------



## mizcolon73

Redsoleshines said:


> It's hard to see the phyton skin in this print.



I agree, maybe it would've just been nice in a leather versus an exotic...


----------



## bobobob

So Kate in Python - $1395

Pre-order at Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Decollete in Python - $1395
> 
> Pre-order at Neiman Marcus



Now available for pre-order at Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## shoeshoeshoes

Anybody noticed the Spring/Summer 2014 update on christianlouboutin.com?


----------



## Redsoleshines

shoeshoeshoes said:


> Anybody noticed the Spring/Summer 2014 update on christianlouboutin.com?



Yes!! I already ordered two pairs, can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines




----------



## Redsoleshines

The new colors are very pretty to me. I miss some more flats, and really love the aquamarine color in patent or suede. I have to add some styles my SA send me a few days ago from this new collection. I ordered a pair of phyton Neptune Lady Peeps and a pair of So Kate in Silver Specchio.


----------



## shoeshoeshoes

I also really like the colors. Specially the So Kate in turquoise - so fresh!


----------



## Redsoleshines

shoeshoeshoes said:


> I also really like the colors. Specially the So Kate in turquoise - so fresh!



Yes! These are a must have, sold out in many sizes.


----------



## anniethecat

I want the blue/white stripe So Soon but they don't come in my size


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

Redsoleshines said:


>




What is this style called? TIA


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LouboutinNewbie said:


> What is this style called? TIA



Its princess glitter 100 in poudre  absolutely in love with them. defo buying when they come out


----------



## Christchrist

Ordered the aquamarine So Kate.  Can't wait. I love they princess


----------



## Redsoleshines

Christchrist said:


> Ordered the aquamarine So Kate.  Can't wait. I love they princess



Can't wait to see your new shoes! Have you seen the Pigalle 120 with spikes multicolor? I feel I need these!


----------



## Chanieish

Redsoleshines said:


> Can't wait to see your new shoes! Have you seen the Pigalle 120 with spikes multicolor? I feel I need these!



I love these too!!!! I hope they make them in the 100mm height.


----------



## Christchrist

Redsoleshines said:


> Can't wait to see your new shoes! Have you seen the Pigalle 120 with spikes multicolor? I feel I need these!




The silver, bronze, black spike?


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> The silver, bronze, black spike?




No I think she means the pastel multi-color spikes.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Redsoleshines said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> this is so pretty ..Are those available on the loub website now or where??


----------



## Redsoleshines

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Redsoleshines said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> this is so pretty ..Are those available on the loub website now or where??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In their website NOW, also in many stores.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redsoleshines

anniethecat said:


> No I think she means the pastel multi-color spikes.



Yes, thanks, my English is not so good


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Redsoleshines said:


> sleepyl0verxgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In their website NOW, also in many stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really. Nice.  That my favorite color. I guess my shoes ban have to be broke again lol
Click to expand...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Redsoleshines said:


> sleepyl0verxgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In their website NOW, also in many stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes is already sold out in stores sniff**
Click to expand...


----------



## Redsoleshines

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Redsoleshines said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes is already sold out in stores sniff**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry. What size do you wear? I can ask my SA.
Click to expand...


----------



## ohitsjen

Redsoleshines said:


>



THESE!?! 
Probably unspectacular to some, but they are amazing, perfect. I want them!
If only I wasn't going on holiday soon... I could get them


----------



## sammix3

I love the patent aquamarine neofilo but customer service said they didn't buy it for the US.  :*(. How can I order them from Europe?  Please help!


----------



## mojo92

At first I wasn't sure about the Corazon So Kate, but the more I look at it, the more I wish I had a store nearby that carried CL!! I'd love to see these in person-does anyone know if it's an orangey coral shade, or more of a tomato red?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Redsoleshines said:


> sleepyl0verxgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry. What size do you wear? I can ask my SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. oops i mean it sold out online. But i wear a size 5 or 4.5 in kate i believe. My feet are tiny  TIA
Click to expand...


----------



## Chanieish

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know which stores (Saks/Barney/Neiman) will get the white multicolored spike pigalle in 100mm? Boutiques will only get 120mm. 

I have attached a picture of the 120mm version. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## aprilish

im confused, it says in the louboutin website, in the details section that this FLO is colored beige? coz it looks like pearl color to me.  (or maybe its just my monitor screen?) anyone has an actual picture of this? would love to see how it really looks like. 
thanks!
https://us.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/180x180/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-flo-1140046_BG72_1_1200x1200.jpg


----------



## Redsoleshines

Chanieish said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know which stores (Saks/Barney/Neiman) will get the white multicolored spike pigalle in 100mm? Boutiques will only get 120mm.
> 
> I have attached a picture of the 120mm version.
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2403611



I don't know but I also need them in 100mm, 120 is too much for me. Tell me when you know something


----------



## Redsoleshines

sammix3 said:


> I love the patent aquamarine neofilo but customer service said they didn't buy it for the US.  :*(. How can I order them from Europe?  Please help!



I can ask my SA if you want or I can give you her email and phone info.


----------



## Redsoleshines

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Redsoleshines said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. oops i mean it sold out online. But i wear a size 5 or 4.5 in kate i believe. My feet are tiny  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute feet, lol. Ok, in the EU website is just available the size 36.5 but my SA still have these in many sizes, if you want I can give you her info.
Click to expand...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Redsoleshines said:


> sleepyl0verxgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute feet, lol. Ok, in the EU website is just available the size 36.5 but my SA still have these in many sizes, if you want I can give you her info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure plz pm me.  thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## demicouture

Chanieish said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know which stores (Saks/Barney/Neiman) will get the white multicolored spike pigalle in 100mm? Boutiques will only get 120mm.
> 
> I have attached a picture of the 120mm version.
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2403611




Thanks for another pic of these! I would also like them in 100. Totally in love with these!


----------



## sammix3

Redsoleshines said:


> I can ask my SA if you want or I can give you her email and phone info.




Yes please!


----------



## JadeVetti

bobobob said:


> wwd



That blue snakeskin Pigalle 120 is gorgeous.  Looks like watersnake.


----------



## bobobob

shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

,


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## anniethecat

ohitsjen said:


> THESE!?!
> 
> Probably unspectacular to some, but they are amazing, perfect. I want them!
> 
> If only I wasn't going on holiday soon... I could get them




I love them too!


----------



## mojo92

Did anyone see the white CLs on the Bergdorf Goodman holiday "gift ideas" homepage? I am drooling!! White Python So Kate (I believe...could be Pigalle, the angle makes it hard to tell)...NEED. Too bad they aren't listed for sale on the site yet!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mojo92 said:


> Did anyone see the white CLs on the Bergdorf Goodman holiday "gift ideas" homepage? I am drooling!! White Python So Kate (I believe...could be Pigalle, the angle makes it hard to tell)...NEED. Too bad they aren't listed for sale on the site yet!!



there are now on the eu website


----------



## mojo92

shoesshoeshoes said:


> there are now on the eu website



Thank you! Looks like they are actually Pigalle, not So Kate...Hopefully they will be on the US site soon. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Nolia

Loving Toboggan and Valnina but hope that they come in other colours and materials.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Ellewalker said:


> I've tried them on! Amazing.. Apart from I want the black and Vegas only had the peacock colour.
> 
> Please let me know if you know where to find them in black




I LOVE them too! How did you find the sizing to be? TTS?


----------



## Ellewalker

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I LOVE them too! How did you find the sizing to be? TTS?




I found them TTS, same size as my 100 heel pigalles and my lady peep.


----------



## Redsoleshines

I ordered yesterday a pair of Lady Peep sling with multicolored spikes, yayyy 
The new collection is awesome.


----------



## Chanieish

Oooh looks like the multicolored spikes are rolling out!

Anyone have any intel on which stores will get the pastel multicolored spikes on white pigalle on 100mm height? No news from my Barney's SA so far.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

bobobob said:


> .


loving the variety


----------



## Bentley143

Chanieish said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know which stores (Saks/Barney/Neiman) will get the white multicolored spike pigalle in 100mm? Boutiques will only get 120mm.
> 
> I have attached a picture of the 120mm version.
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2403611


Hey,

Do you happen to know which department stores will be getting this shoe in a 120? Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

New arrivals

LADY PEEP SLING SPIKES 150 mm - $ 1,595

LADY PEEP SLING SPIKES 150 mm - $ 1,395

PIGALLE SPIKES  120 mm - $ 1,295


----------



## bobobob

Gouzimine Leopard-Print - $1845

Buy it now at Neiman Marcus


----------



## Chanieish

Bentley143 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do you happen to know which department stores will be getting this shoe in a 120? Thanks!



Boutique and Neimans will get the 120 for sure. Not out yet though.


----------



## pinktailcat

wanted to share new colors !


----------



## lovelymelon

lol your dog is sooo cute %>_<%


----------



## gfairenoughh

does anyone know where I can get body strass 120?


----------



## icharmae

gfairenoughh said:


> does anyone know where I can get body strass 120?




They haven't released yet bc many were defective.. Only 100s releases in Saks Louboutin NYC and Vegas Forum. I know Madison and possibly Neimans will be receiving just estimated wait is until Feb. 

Did you want glitter back or patent??


----------



## gfairenoughh

icharmae said:


> They haven't released yet bc many were defective.. Only 100s releases in Saks Louboutin NYC and Vegas Forum. I know Madison and possibly Neimans will be receiving just estimated wait is until Feb.
> 
> Did you want glitter back or patent??



Thank you!! I would want either.


----------



## icharmae

gfairenoughh said:


> Thank you!! I would want either.




Sorry typo.. Released* Saks Louboutin NYC  and Vegas Forum has the Body Strass 100mm in Nude with glitter heel.. $1195. Ask for John for Saks


----------



## demicouture

gfairenoughh said:


> does anyone know where I can get body strass 120?




I have also checked with my SA as I was down for it and saw it popped up with their SS14 sale book. They never received it and are waiting for it ( Europe ) hope this helps!


----------



## sakura

gfairenoughh said:


> does anyone know where I can get body strass 120?



Robertson just got theirs in black glitter.


----------



## mile2424

Does anyone know where I can find the new pale yellow Fifi 100 in a 38? My gf loved them when we saw them at the Las Vegas Boutique this weekend but they had already sold the 38 and the SA thought the LV store was possibly the only store that was getting them. I see the Asia site shows the 85mm but she really wants the 100. If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nastasja

mile2424 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the new pale yellow Fifi 100 in a 38? My gf loved them when we saw them at the Las Vegas Boutique this weekend but they had already sold the 38 and the SA thought the LV store was possibly the only store that was getting them. I see the Asia site shows the 85mm but she really wants the 100. If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated!




Unfortunately, LV does sometimes get styles you can't get anywhere else. But if you email customer service on the CL website, they can tell you what other stores have them.


----------



## label24

tdf!!!!! the so Kate spikes!!!! the booties!!!!! OMG


----------



## mojo92

label24 said:


> tdf!!!!! the so Kate spikes!!!! the booties!!!!! OMG




OMG!!! Those Spike So Kate ankle boots are AMAZING.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

label24 said:


> tdf!!!!! the so Kate spikes!!!! the booties!!!!! OMG


The boots!!!  Great weapon!!!  Hahaha!!!!


----------



## mojo92

label24 said:


> tdf!!!!! the so Kate spikes!!!! the booties!!!!! OMG




Can you PM me the info of your SA or whoever sent this pic? I would be really interested in asking about those spikey So Kate boots...I'M IN LOVE!


----------



## icharmae

label24 said:


> tdf!!!!! the so Kate spikes!!!! the booties!!!!! OMG




Where are these pics from if you don't mind telling?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello everyone!

I tried on the Body Strass 100s.  They were beautiful IRL and the pictures do not do justice.
Wondering if I should get them or not... I am supposed to be on a massive BAN!!!  Hmmmmm.....

wish they were 120s btw


----------



## MvGalloway

Get the 120mm!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MvGalloway said:


> Get the 120mm!


The 100 just doesn't cut it does it?  So comfy though.
I just don't know what the sizing would be for a 120 since its made out of mesh that doesn't stretch.

Wonder if anyone knows where the 120s are?  Boutiques close by me are not receiving 120s in this color except for the black ones which has yet to arrive.  UGH!  Also have no clue which color to get afterall except I can say this one would go with just about any outfit I believe.

PS:  The crystals fall off very easily if any of you are considering this pair.  The pair I tried on already had a few missing!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The 100 just doesn't cut it does it?  So comfy though.
> I just don't know what the sizing would be for a 120 since its made out of mesh that doesn't stretch.
> 
> Wonder if anyone knows where the 120s are?  Boutiques close by me are not receiving 120s in this color except for the black ones which has yet to arrive.  UGH!  Also have no clue which color to get afterall except I can say this one would go with just about any outfit I believe.
> 
> PS:  The crystals fall off very easily if any of you are considering this pair.  The pair I tried on already had a few missing!!!



Robertson got the 120s.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LavenderIce said:


> Robertson got the 120s.


So sorry.  I feel sorry but where is Robertson???  Drrrrhhh!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LavenderIce said:


> Robertson got the 120s.


Oh the Hollywood boutique???
Thank you so much!!!

You think I should go for this color instead of the black one with silver crystals and glitter heels?


----------



## kiska80

Robertson is the Los Angeles boutique


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kiska80 said:


> Robertson is the Los Angeles boutique


Thank you so much!!!  I hope they do have my size whatever it is.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on the Body Strass 100s.  They were beautiful IRL and the pictures do not do justice.
> 
> Wondering if I should get them or not... I am supposed to be on a massive BAN!!!  Hmmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> wish they were 120s btw




Hey HelenOfTroy! How have you been? Has been a long time. 

I'm thinking about this too. I think I like the nude but also the midnight blue? Lol great minds!


----------



## Chanieish

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh the Hollywood boutique???
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> You think I should go for this color instead of the black one with silver crystals and glitter heels?



I have tried both and I think that the nude is so flattering and pretty especially with the slightly contrasting glitter heel.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Hey HelenOfTroy! How have you been? Has been a long time.
> 
> I'm thinking about this too. I think I like the nude but also the midnight blue? Lol great minds!


Hi there hun!  Long time. Sorry I was out of touch. Work had been so crazy I had no time to enjoy TPF.
Is the midnite blue the black one with glitter heels?  Are you going for the 100s or the 120s?
Which do you think you will end up with?

The nude is versatile but the black, since the color, would stand out more i guess.

Just be careful coz the crystal comes off like crazy.  Even the pair I tried had a few missing.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> I have tried both and I think that the nude is so flattering and pretty especially with the slightly contrasting glitter heel.


Thank you Chanieish for your kind input.
I love em but cant make my mind up argh!  The nude with glitter heels is TDF though.
It blends into the feet making the gams look longer!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies!  Is there a thread started yet for Spring 2014 styles?  I have some new things to post but want to make certain they are in the correct thread. Thanks


----------



## LVDragon07

label24 said:


> tdf!!!!! the so Kate spikes!!!! the booties!!!!! OMG



Are the colorful spikes coming in flats? They're so cute but I'm clumsy when it comes to heels


----------



## crystalhowlett

LVDragon07 said:


> Are the colorful spikes coming in flats? They're so cute but I'm clumsy when it comes to heels




I hope so too!!! Will be very cute for S/S!! If they are coming in flats.


----------



## xCHANELx

LVDragon07 said:


> Are the colorful spikes coming in flats? They're so cute but I'm clumsy when it comes to heels



Yes I've seen picture of the gozul spikes in the colorful spikes


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi there hun!  Long time. Sorry I was out of touch. Work had been so crazy I had no time to enjoy TPF.
> Is the midnite blue the black one with glitter heels?  Are you going for the 100s or the 120s?
> Which do you think you will end up with?
> 
> The nude is versatile but the black, since the color, would stand out more i guess.
> 
> Just be careful coz the crystal comes off like crazy.  Even the pair I tried had a few missing.



I think it's called spotlight blue? it's different than the black since they have blue crystals in the front while black has black silver ones. I think 100s for me.. I like the nude but, the blue as well. I honestly do not know 

Let me know what you decide on


----------



## LVDragon07

xCHANELx said:


> Yes I've seen picture of the gozul spikes in the colorful spikes


Really?! Omgosh thanks for the info, now I'm on the hunt for them. Would you know by any chance which store might be getting them?



crystalhowlett said:


> I hope so too!!! Will be very cute for S/S!! If they are coming in flats.


Me too, fingers crossed!
They're cute, they remind me of the old fashion candy you peeled from the paper


----------



## sakura

bougainvillier said:


> Hey HelenOfTroy! How have you been? Has been a long time.
> 
> I'm thinking about this too. I think I like the nude but also the midnight blue? Lol great minds!





bougainvillier said:


> I think it's called spotlight blue? it's different than the black since they have blue crystals in the front while black has black silver ones. I think 100s for me.. I like the nude but, the blue as well. I honestly do not know
> 
> Let me know what you decide on



The blue is called blue kohl.


----------



## bougainvillier

sakura said:


> The blue is called blue kohl.



Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

I am dying over the white crystal python. So devastated that it came in the new Pigalle shape.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> I am dying over the white crystal python. So devastated that it came in the new Pigalle shape.




It's in lady peep at Madison


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> It's in lady peep at Madison



I saw, not sure I want it in the LP. Still debating. Thanks for the intel though, CC!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> I saw, not sure I want it in the LP. Still debating. Thanks for the intel though, CC!




This new pigalle has ruined my love affair with louboutin


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> This new pigalle has ruined my love affair with louboutin



Is it the new shape now when you do special orders too? Just out of curiosity


----------



## bougainvillier

Any insight on exotic skins in altadama or VP or Ron Ron next season?


----------



## BagBragger

MegsVC said:


> Is it the new shape now when you do special orders too? Just out of curiosity




Good question!!  Hopefully the former style will still be attainable at least in that way for those who love them so!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So sorry.  I feel sorry but where is Robertson???  Drrrrhhh!!!!


Dear Lavender

Thank you for your kind information.  I asked Robertson, but they didn't have my size.  Oh well, better for my wallet but thank you!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Hey HelenOfTroy! How have you been? Has been a long time.
> 
> I'm thinking about this too. I think I like the nude but also the midnight blue? Lol great minds!


Dear bougainvillier

I decided *against* getting the Body Strass!!!  As soon as the SA opened the box, a crystal fell off.  When I saw them the other day, at least 3-4 crystals were missing on each shoe too.  So fragile.  I can handle fragile, but the heel height on 100 looks much lower than a regular Pigalle 100 coz the sides are not cut low.  I wanted the 120 but can't find my size anywhere.

Well, biggest reason for not getting it is because I have the Picks and Co 120 in nude so decided to behave hehe!
I hope you find yours because they are beautiful.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> I saw, not sure I want it in the LP. Still debating. Thanks for the intel though, CC!


They have it in the Decollette 554.  I originally wanted the white and neptune blue crystal python in P120s but the new piggy is just ...  UGH!!!  I thought about LPs too, but the color is so loud and thought getting them in LPs would be too much so I got the Neptune Blue in Decollette 554.  I actually love em!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Anyone knows if unbouts are coming back in the spring? I really want one, so angry I missed it this fall!Thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

xCHANELx said:


> Yes I've seen picture of the gozul spikes in the colorful spikes




Yuppie!!!


----------



## sakura

Kfoorya2 said:


> Anyone knows if unbouts are coming back in the spring? I really want one, so angry I missed it this fall!Thanks!



I don't think so.

Horatio and the Chicago boutique had a few pairs on sale. You may want to contact them to see whether they still have your size.


----------



## sakura

MegsVC said:


> Is it the new shape now when you do special orders too? Just out of curiosity





BagBragger said:


> Good question!!  Hopefully the former style will still be attainable at least in that way for those who love them so!



According to the latest look book, Pigalles are not on the list of styles available for special order.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> This new pigalle has ruined my love affair with louboutin



I completely agree. Please do let us know (if you know) if SO Pigalles will be in the new or old style! I wonder if I can SO crystal python.



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They have it in the Decollette 554.  I originally wanted the white and neptune blue crystal python in P120s but the new piggy is just ...  UGH!!!  I thought about LPs too, but the color is so loud and thought getting them in LPs would be too much so I got the Neptune Blue in Decollette 554.  I actually love em!



That's just it, I don't love the Decolette 554 either.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kfoorya2 said:


> Anyone knows if unbouts are coming back in the spring? I really want one, so angry I missed it this fall!Thanks!


Tokyo has em if you are interested I can ask


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> I completely agree. Please do let us know (if you know) if SO Pigalles will be in the new or old style! I wonder if I can SO crystal python.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it, I don't love the Decolette 554 either.


Decollette 554 arent my fav either but I compromised for the color UGH!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Decollette 554 arent my fav either but I compromised for the color UGH!


I might hv already said this but a blue would be too darn loud in LP IMO


----------



## sakura

Nolia said:


> I completely agree. Please do let us know (if you know) if SO Pigalles will be in the new or old style! I wonder if I can SO crystal python.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it, I don't love the Decolette 554 either.



Sadly, crystal python can't be SO'ed.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> I completely agree. Please do let us know (if you know) if SO Pigalles will be in the new or old style! I wonder if I can SO crystal python.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it, I don't love the Decolette 554 either.


Nolia

You are going to laugh, but I took out my OLD STYLE P120s, P100s, So Kates, Decollette and Batignolles and stepped away from them to compare their profiles from afar with the photo of the NEW STYLE P120 white crystal python pic in hand.

I just decided, since I want the Neptune Blue Python so bad, I compromised.  The Decollette isnt my favorite, but the pointy toe with the elegant thin heels just like So Kates ... hmmm... okay, oh well... kinda thing if you know what I mean hahaha!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> I completely agree. Please do let us know (if you know) if SO Pigalles will be in the new or old style! I wonder if I can SO crystal python.




They will no longer be offering the old style for SO. It's too confusing apparently. So devastating


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> They will no longer be offering the old style for SO. It's too confusing apparently. So devastating




WTF?? Are you kidding me? So, I can't SO a Pigalle 120? :.-( Please say that this is just a VICIOUS rumor! I thought you loved the So Kates?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> WTF?? Are you kidding me? So, I can't SO a Pigalle 120? :.-( Please say that this is just a VICIOUS rumor! I thought you loved the So Kates?


I am confused too coz my SA said customs orders would be in old style.  OH NO!!!  Don't tell me she was wrong!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> WTF?? Are you kidding me? So, I can't SO a Pigalle 120? :.-( Please say that this is just a VICIOUS rumor! I thought you loved the So Kates?


318Platinum

I panicked and checked and found out my intel was wrong.  Darn it!  I am so so bummed!!!
I guess I have to scour ebay from now on.:cry:
BUMMED ain't a strong enough word!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They have it in the Decollette 554.  I originally wanted the white and neptune blue crystal python in P120s but the new piggy is just ...  UGH!!!  I thought about LPs too, but the color is so loud and thought getting them in LPs would be too much so I got the Neptune Blue in Decollette 554.  I actually love em!




Please share the Neptune blue décolleté 554 with us, if you haven't posted anywhere? I love that color!!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> WTF?? Are you kidding me? So, I can't SO a Pigalle 120? :.-( Please say that this is just a VICIOUS rumor! I thought you loved the So Kates?




They will offer but in the new style120. No more classic .  
So Kate hates me. Ha I'll try again someday


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> They will no longer be offering the old style for SO. It's too confusing apparently. So devastating







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Nolia
> 
> You are going to laugh, but I took out my OLD STYLE P120s, P100s, So Kates, Decollette and Batignolles and stepped away from them to compare their profiles from afar with the photo of the NEW STYLE P120 white crystal python pic in hand.
> 
> I just decided, since I want the Neptune Blue Python so bad, I compromised.  The Decollette isnt my favorite, but the pointy toe with the elegant thin heels just like So Kates ... hmmm... okay, oh well... kinda thing if you know what I mean hahaha!



How did they all compare to each other?
I went back to the boutique and tried my best to like the So Kates, but the elongated toe box kills it for me.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Please share the Neptune blue décolleté 554 with us, if you haven't posted anywhere? I love that color!!!



I tried to get the photo to give you the perfect idea, but camera not cooperating.  The 5th picture is closest, but its even richer.  I took as many mod pics so you can see em from different angles to see what it likes on.  Hope this helps hun!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> How did they all compare to each other?
> I went back to the boutique and tried my best to like the So Kates, but the elongated toe box kills it for me.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE the So Kates that I have 3 pythons, 4 patents and 1 suede now.
Don't write them off coz they are SEXY!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the So Kates that I have 3 pythons, 4 patents and 1 suede now.
> Don't write them off coz they are SEXY!!!




I agree my love to SO KATE'S is endless. I know they are killers but they are worth it, or at least I personally believe so.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kfoorya2 said:


> I agree my love to SO KATE'S is endless. I know they are killers but they are worth it, or at least I personally believe so.


My sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Tokyo has em if you are interested I can ask




Are you serious? Can they ship to the US? I am dying to get one although I am not sure about the sizing since I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kfoorya2 said:


> Are you serious? Can they ship to the US? I am dying to get one although I am not sure about the sizing since I haven't tried one yet.


You can pay with your credit card.  They don't ship so I will personally go and pick em up and post em to you.  I have done that before for others.

The Japanese Yen is weakening against all other currencies so its in your favor price wise.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I know the Pigalle 120s has changed its shape but what about the 100s?  Does anyone have any intel?
Also wondering if I should get patent or kid in black.  Any info or advice much appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I tried to get the photo to give you the perfect idea, but camera not cooperating.  The 5th picture is closest, but its even richer.  I took as many mod pics so you can see em from different angles to see what it likes on.  Hope this helps hun!




Omg these are jaw dropping. Your mod shots are the best gal! I love them! Are they comfy? I'm getting so old that anything higher than 100 is too much for me. Please tell me you are traveling otherwise you need head to bed hun


----------



## charmesh

If enough people stop buying the new shape Pigalle, they will go back to the old shape. Remember New Coke?


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> How did they all compare to each other?
> 
> I went back to the boutique and tried my best to like the So Kates, but the elongated toe box kills it for me.




The lighter pink is the old style. I'm a 38.5. The darker is the new cut. Thicker and bulky in my opinion. Hurts my ankles. I'm a 39.5 in it!!! My feet are squished into this 39. It's terrible.  My foot was made for the old pigalle dammit. So sad


----------



## Christchrist

charmesh said:


> If enough people stop buying the new shape Pigalle, they will go back to the old shape. Remember New Coke?




Oh I sure hope so


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Omg these are jaw dropping. Your mod shots are the best gal! I love them! Are they comfy? I'm getting so old that anything higher than 100 is too much for me. Please tell me you are traveling otherwise you need head to bed hun


They are super comfy!  I only had to wear them for about 10mins max and toe box already accommodating me. Python does stretch fairly easily and they are gorgeous.  I highly recommend them.  The new Pigalle 120 is out of the question and LP would be too loud for me in the blue color for me anyway where Decollette is a 100 and elegant although some say they dont like the long nose.

I am starting to consider my age too.  I am keeping all my LPs in general, but I am staying with single sole shoes for brights.

If you ever start to get heel slippage, get your cobbler to put in a pad on the slope right before where the ball of your feet hits the ground.  I tried everything.  Gel pads in the front, heel grips etc and nothing worked where doing this had completely helped stretched CLs.

Get em and we can be shoe twins! YAY!

XO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh I sure hope so


We all need to boycott the new Piggy together!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> We all need to boycott the new Piggy together!!!




Already done baby


----------



## mojo92

Does anyone know when those awesome Black Patent/Black Spike ankle boots will be available in stores? I seriously am drooling-I generally try to grab things on sale or on eBay but that pair is one I'll probably get ASAP for fear of missing it!!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Already done baby



Ditto that.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Anyone know of any boutiques here in the US that will get these?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> The lighter pink is the old style. I'm a 38.5. The darker is the new cut. Thicker and bulky in my opinion. Hurts my ankles. I'm a 39.5 in it!!! My feet are squished into this 39. It's terrible.  My foot was made for the old pigalle dammit. So sad
> View attachment 2432027
> View attachment 2432028
> View attachment 2432029
> View attachment 2432030
> View attachment 2432031
> View attachment 2432032



Which color is on the new Pigalle? Very pretty!  I fell in love with So Kate so the change doesn't completely suck, but I'm sure you're furious. Why, just why would he do this to one of his classic styles. Just makes no sense to me. The new silhouette reminds me of not only the fakes, but also of the pumps my mom wore in the 80's. They're not modern, to me at least.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Which color is on the new Pigalle? Very pretty!  I fell in love with So Kate so the change doesn't completely suck, but I'm sure you're furious. Why, just why would he do this to one of his classic styles. Just makes no sense to me. The new silhouette reminds me of not only the fakes, but also of the pumps my mom wore in the 80's. They're not modern, to me at least.




It is the framboise or something. The darker pink.  They are hideous. I can't deal with the new styles.


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> The lighter pink is the old style. I'm a 38.5. The darker is the new cut. Thicker and bulky in my opinion. Hurts my ankles. I'm a 39.5 in it!!! My feet are squished into this 39. It's terrible.  My foot was made for the old pigalle dammit. So sad
> View attachment 2432027
> View attachment 2432028
> View attachment 2432029
> View attachment 2432030
> View attachment 2432031
> View attachment 2432032



Your light pink looks fabulous!

That other one not so much...The high sides don't match the curves of the soles and make the shoe look bulky and cheap. It doesn't help that they are less comfy either (as that may be one of the reasons for the change). 

I'm so, so bummed by this. I love the frambroisine color, but the cut is so ugly. 

I'm not a huge fan of the So Kate's long toe box, so now I don't know if I'll be buying CLs regularly anymore. Sad.  Back to Chanel I guess...


----------



## label24

Christchrist said:


> The lighter pink is the old style. I'm a 38.5. The darker is the new cut. Thicker and bulky in my opinion. Hurts my ankles. I'm a 39.5 in it!!! My feet are squished into this 39. It's terrible.  My foot was made for the old pigalle dammit. So sad
> View attachment 2432027
> View attachment 2432028
> View attachment 2432029
> View attachment 2432030
> View attachment 2432031
> View attachment 2432032


im very depressed


----------



## Redsoleshines

gfairenoughh said:


> Anyone know of any boutiques here in the US that will get these?



I love these!! 

They are available in the european boutique online


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Your light pink looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> That other one not so much...The high sides don't match the curves of the soles and make the shoe look bulky and cheap. It doesn't help that they are less comfy either (as that may be one of the reasons for the change).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so, so bummed by this. I love the frambroisine color, but the cut is so ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the So Kate's long toe box, so now I don't know if I'll be buying CLs regularly anymore. Sad.  Back to Chanel I guess...



My love affair is over 



label24 said:


> im very depressed




I am also


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They are super comfy!  I only had to wear them for about 10mins max and toe box already accommodating me. Python does stretch fairly easily and they are gorgeous.  I highly recommend them.  The new Pigalle 120 is out of the question and LP would be too loud for me in the blue color for me anyway where Decollette is a 100 and elegant although some say they dont like the long nose.
> 
> I am starting to consider my age too.  I am keeping all my LPs in general, but I am staying with single sole shoes for brights.
> 
> If you ever start to get heel slippage, get your cobbler to put in a pad on the slope right before where the ball of your feet hits the ground.  I tried everything.  Gel pads in the front, heel grips etc and nothing worked where doing this had completely helped stretched CLs.
> 
> Get em and we can be shoe twins! YAY!
> 
> XO!!!



Oh dear, don't tempt me more with those babies. You know my weakness for crystal python skins. Actually I just came off the chat with online boutique and they located a pair in my size. They are truly amazing but the price tag isn't exactly appealing. It's actually going to be a big dent given how much shopping I have done and will be doing for the holidays (I am going to France this Christmas )

I am not completely sold on the 554 style, maybe I just need to order a pair and try them on. TTS, yes?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh dear, don't tempt me more with those babies. You know my weakness for crystal python skins. Actually I just came off the chat with online boutique and they located a pair in my size. They are truly amazing but the price tag isn't exactly appealing. It's actually going to be a big dent given how much shopping I have done and will be doing for the holidays (I am going to France this Christmas )
> 
> I am not completely sold on the 554 style, maybe I just need to order a pair and try them on. TTS, yes?


I always get confused with the expression TTS.  
I am US6.5 so is adding 30 -> 36.5 TTS for CL or 37 going half up?
I went for 37 FYI.

I need to really behave too but thought this colorway is hard to come by especially in crystal python.


----------



## label24

Maybe jimmy choo's 120?


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I always get confused with the expression TTS.
> I am US6.5 so is adding 30 -> 36.5 TTS for CL or 37 going half up?
> I went for 37 FYI.
> 
> I need to really behave too but thought this colorway is hard to come by especially in crystal python.



Thank you hun 

Haha I was too. Then someone told me it's your VP size. And it's true I take most of the classic styles in my VP size - Simple, RonRon, Pigalle 100s 

I know it's beyond amazing. I love it. Only thing holding my back is the style. Wishing for Ron Ron in those  But, I am loving the So Kate on. It was not a first sight love but I guess it's just made right. 554 kinda looks like So Kate right? Only more comfy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you hun
> 
> Haha I was too. Then someone told me it's your VP size. And it's true I take most of the classic styles in my VP size - Simple, RonRon, Pigalle 100s
> 
> I know it's beyond amazing. I love it. Only thing holding my back is the style. Wishing for Ron Ron in those  But, I am loving the So Kate on. It was not a first sight love but I guess it's just made right. 554 kinda looks like So Kate right? Only more comfy


That is the conclusion I came to when I lined up my P120, P100, So Kate, Decollette 554 and the new Pigalle 120 pic I took myself at the boutique and compared their profiles from afar before deciding to buy the Decollette 554. A So Kate with a slightly longer nose and the elegant heel which is a 100 making them into an easier pair for daily wear (??? well I can easily wear 100s over 10 hours a day) .

A compromise,but I was happier to get them than the new Pigalle.
You do know they have em in LPs too though???


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> That is the conclusion I came to when I lined up my P120, P100, So Kate, Decollette 554 and the new Pigalle 120 pic I took myself at the boutique and compared their profiles from afar before deciding to buy the Decollette 554. A So Kate with a slightly longer nose and the elegant heel which is a 100 making them into an easier pair for daily wear (??? well I can easily wear 100s over 10 hours a day) .
> 
> A compromise,but I was happier to get them than the new Pigalle.
> You do know they have em in LPs too though???



Wow 10hrs! I worn AD the other day at a party for 5 hours standing and it almost killed my feet for 2 days. But yea in general I can do 100s in office all day since I sit most of the time.

I know, but LP is too much for me. I could not wear to work and I cannot really walk in those, LOL


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Wow 10hrs! I worn AD the other day at a party for 5 hours standing and it almost killed my feet for 2 days. But yea in general I can do 100s in office all day since I sit most of the time.
> 
> I know, but LP is too much for me. I could not wear to work and I cannot really walk in those, LOL


Weren't we shoe twins in LP python crystal in Pivoine?  You still have em?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> The lighter pink is the old style. I'm a 38.5. The darker is the new cut. Thicker and bulky in my opinion. Hurts my ankles. I'm a 39.5 in it!!! My feet are squished into this 39. It's terrible.  My foot was made for the old pigalle dammit. So sad
> View attachment 2432027
> View attachment 2432028
> View attachment 2432029
> View attachment 2432030
> View attachment 2432031
> View attachment 2432032




The pitch is terrible on the new pigalle. Like a s that fell back dead. The old was more of a |\_  shape. Perfect!!  Hate it hate it hate it!! 

I just snagged a old pair of 120mm pigalle on eBay. I won't ever buy the new ones.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> The pitch is terrible on the new pigalle. Like a s that fell back dead. The old was more of a |\_  shape. Perfect!!  Hate it hate it hate it!!
> 
> I just snagged a old pair of 120mm pigalle on eBay. I won't ever buy the new ones.


Like you say, the pitch is steeper yet the cut is deeper in the toe box where there is no room for the feet to get away making it impossible to walk (for me anyway).  I compared an old style piggy 36.5 to a new style piggy 37 yet the heels on the new piggy (the bigger shoes) was more towards the toe.  No wonder!!!  I would have to go up a full size if I were to ever go for the new piggy, not that I would.

Your passion of "Hate it hate it hate it!!" cracks me up!  I hear you )  Bahahaha!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Nolia said:


> How did they all compare to each other?
> I went back to the boutique and tried my best to like the So Kates, but the elongated toe box kills it for me.



Hi there did you buy the Old style Light Pink 38,5 ? Or are they still available? Where did you Try then on? Would Love them.... &#128515;


----------



## pinktailcat

New to Saks. $1345


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> The pitch is terrible on the new pigalle. Like a s that fell back dead. The old was more of a |\_  shape. Perfect!!  Hate it hate it hate it!!
> 
> I just snagged a old pair of 120mm pigalle on eBay. I won't ever buy the new ones.







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Like you say, the pitch is steeper yet the cut is deeper in the toe box where there is no room for the feet to get away making it impossible to walk (for me anyway).  I compared an old style piggy 36.5 to a new style piggy 37 yet the heels on the new piggy (the bigger shoes) was more towards the toe.  No wonder!!!  I would have to go up a full size if I were to ever go for the new piggy, not that I would.
> 
> Your passion of "Hate it hate it hate it!!" cracks me up!  I hear you )  Bahahaha!!!




It's terrible!!! Harder to walk in and look at that terrible gap above my toes. Yuck!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> It's terrible!!! Harder to walk in and look at that terrible gap above my toes. Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435192




They are a beautiful crystal electric blue python. 
I see the extra, I don't like how long they look.  Took me so long to get warmed up to a pigalle and now this. Hahaha. 

These are amazing Christ Christ regardless.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> They are a beautiful crystal electric blue python.
> I see the extra, I don't like how long they look.  Took me so long to get warmed up to a pigalle and now this. Hahaha.
> 
> These are amazing Christ Christ regardless.




I sent them back. I love the color but not settling for a crappy cut shoe. Ha   So sad.  I love the color


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> I sent them back. I love the color but not settling for a crappy cut shoe. Ha   So sad.  I love the color




As well you shouldn't!!! Ya it's a beautiful skin.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> It's terrible!!! Harder to walk in and look at that terrible gap above my toes. Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435192


Yeah they are aweful to walk in aren't they?  I am a high heel pro as you know, but cannot handle this one!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yeah they are aweful to walk in aren't they?  I am a high heel pro as you know, but cannot handle this one!




They make my ankles hurt and my classic pigalles don't


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> They make my ankles hurt and my classic pigalles don't


Exactly!!!  My ankles felt like as if I were trying to be a ballerina or something !!!
Impossible to walk!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> It's terrible!!! Harder to walk in and look at that terrible gap above my toes. Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435192



Such a beautiful shiny python skin... 

Too bad they had to use it on, in my opinion, such a unfortunate base shape. 

From the inside side they look okay, but that extra height on the outside side...terrible.

Thank you for posting. 

Makes it worse that they are harder to walk in. I have a little trouble still with the old piggy 120's. I can't imagine teetering in this!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> They make my ankles hurt and my classic pigalles don't







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Exactly!!!  My ankles felt like as if I were trying to be a ballerina or something !!!
> Impossible to walk!!!




Ridiculous!!!!!!!


----------



## youssefm

gfairenoughh said:


> Anyone know of any boutiques here in the US that will get these?


They're on the US ecommerce site now if that helps


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Weren't we shoe twins in LP python crystal in Pivoine?  You still have em?




Yes hun. We are and I still have them. But they are the only pair of LPs I have and last pair most likely


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> I sent them back. I love the color but not settling for a crappy cut shoe. Ha   So sad.  I love the color




Oh  sorry they don't work out for you. I love this color as well. Does the crystal python Neptune only come in p120 and decolette 554?


----------



## sakura

bougainvillier said:


> Oh  sorry they don't work out for you. I love this color as well. Does the crystal python Neptune only come in p120 and decolette 554?



It also comes in the Lady Peep.


----------



## bougainvillier

sakura said:


> It also comes in the Lady Peep.



Thanks. Forgot about those. But I am only looking at close toes


----------



## sakura

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. Forgot about those. But I am only looking at close toes



Oh, I forgot! It's also coming out in the Bianca 140.


----------



## bougainvillier

sakura said:


> Oh, I forgot! It's also coming out in the Bianca 140.




That's the winner of these four for me! Thank you sakura! Nothing in Ron Ron or Elisa or simple? Those 100mm classics?


----------



## sakura

bougainvillier said:


> That's the winner of these four for me! Thank you sakura! Nothing in Ron Ron or Elisa or simple? Those 100mm classics?



Unfortunately not.


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> It's terrible!!! Harder to walk in and look at that terrible gap above my toes. Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435192




Is this the So Kate? Are you looking for this in Piggy 120?


----------



## bougainvillier

318Platinum said:


> Is this the So Kate? Are you looking for this in Piggy 120?




I think those are the pigalle 120. Newly released shape


----------



## 318Platinum

bougainvillier said:


> I think those are the pigalle 120. Newly released shape




WTF??? He changed the Piggy 120 shape??? I thought the latest Piggys looked janky! Please say it isn't so!! I am finally ready to buy some and I want them to be the same as my pink graffiti patent piggy!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> WTF??? He changed the Piggy 120 shape??? I thought the latest Piggys looked janky! Please say it isn't so!! I am finally ready to buy some and I want them to be the same as my pink graffiti patent piggy!


Sorry hun.  M Louboutin had changed his iconic style... UGH!


----------



## BagBragger

bougainvillier said:


> That's the winner of these four for me! Thank you sakura! Nothing in Ron Ron or Elisa or simple? Those 100mm classics?




I saw it in the Simple but it is lower than 100.


----------



## gfairenoughh

youssefm said:


> They're on the US ecommerce site now if that helps



thank you sooooooo much


----------



## bougainvillier

BagBragger said:


> I saw it in the Simple but it is lower than 100.




In the Neptune blue crystal python? Where?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Is this the So Kate? Are you looking for this in Piggy 120?




This is the new piggy 120


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> WTF??? He changed the Piggy 120 shape??? I thought the latest Piggys looked janky! Please say it isn't so!! I am finally ready to buy some and I want them to be the same as my pink graffiti patent piggy!




Oh yeah and the sizing sucks. I'm a 39.5 in the new cut of the piggy 120 and a 38.5 in the old cut the I love so very much


----------



## BagBragger

bougainvillier said:


> In the Neptune blue crystal python? Where?




Yes, Neptune, at the boutique. But not crystal python...I'm sorry if I got your hopes up.


----------



## ellelee

Hi ladies, does anyone know if the glacier python will be available in other styles other than the new pigalle and lady peep?


----------



## LavenderIce

ellelee said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if the glacier python will be available in other styles other than the new pigalle and lady peep?




It also comes in the Décolleté 554 and is supposed to come in the Bianca 140.


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone know where I can get the Body Strass 120 in the grenadine glitter in the UK?  I've located the 100 but I really need the 120 for my wedding.


----------



## sakura

​


ellelee said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if the glacier python will be available in other styles other than the new pigalle and lady peep?



Décolleté 554.


----------



## ellelee

sakura said:


> ​
> Décolleté 554.



Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

What color is the neptune glitter?  Like a dark blue?


----------



## Chanieish

Anyone see the Frambroisine pigalle in 100mm?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Anyone see the Frambroisine pigalle in 100mm?


My nearest boutique just got a whole batch in, but its Tokyo.
If you cannot find em else where, I will gladly help you facilitate your purchase.
Assume you are a 37.5???


----------



## icharmae

Anyone recieve their Body Strass 120? Just curious haven't recieved any phone calls yet. I know Nordstrom and Saks got a few in and sold out.


----------



## mojo92

Any new pics of the new styles floating around? Saks and CL have both updated their pages with a few new styles... I also saw this pic posted on Instagram-Snakilta Corazon!!


----------



## Chanieish

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My nearest boutique just got a whole batch in, but its Tokyo.
> If you cannot find em else where, I will gladly help you facilitate your purchase.
> Assume you are a 37.5???



Aww you are so sweet! Thank you for the offer!!!

I think Saks may have it here, so I'll try there first to not inconvenience you. 

If you need anything in Beverly Hills, I can help facilitate your future purchases as well! :hug:


----------



## sakura

icharmae said:


> Anyone recieve their Body Strass 120? Just curious haven't recieved any phone calls yet. I know Nordstrom and Saks got a few in and sold out.



Only Robertson got the 120 version in black.

Everyone else got it in 100mm.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Aww you are so sweet! Thank you for the offer!!!
> 
> I think Saks may have it here, so I'll try there first to not inconvenience you.
> 
> If you need anything in Beverly Hills, I can help facilitate your future purchases as well! :hug:


Dear Chanieish

Thank you for always helping me too


----------



## PollyGal

New Spring Intern flats - I love them.


----------



## DollyAntics

Hey ladies!

Does anyone know what colours the rolling spikes will be coming in for spring/summer? TIA!


----------



## Nolia

Low heel but I'm kind of in love. I let the Monocronana pass me by but I think I might just get these!!

Athena 100mm (I believe. Pre-order at Neiman Marcus)


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> Low heel but I'm kind of in love. I let the Monocronana pass me by but I think I might just get these!!
> 
> 
> 
> Athena 100mm (I believe. Pre-order at Neiman Marcus)




Ka-ute!! 100 in this style would be much more manageable, i'm sure.


----------



## Nolia

318Platinum said:


> Ka-ute!! 100 in this style would be much more manageable, i'm sure.



And I seriously can't decide which version I like more...


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> And I seriously can't decide which version I like more...




I like the second and third pics best!


----------



## Nolia

anniethecat said:


> I like the second and third pics best!



I agree. First one seems like something that could hit sale.  I love both the ponyhair/gold and the roccia python/silver. GAAAH!! ullhair:


----------



## MegsVC

Saw these on the French site from the new S/S14 collection, I think they're quite cute!


----------



## MegsVC

.


----------



## MegsVC

Nolia said:


> I agree. First one seems like something that could hit sale.  I love both the ponyhair/gold and the roccia python/silver. GAAAH!! ullhair:



I  that roccia python, but the gold and pony hair really pops! Tough choice. And I really want to see mod shots of these. If you get a chance to try them on, pics pics pics!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> The lighter pink is the old style. I'm a 38.5. The darker is the new cut. Thicker and bulky in my opinion. Hurts my ankles. I'm a 39.5 in it!!! My feet are squished into this 39. It's terrible.  My foot was made for the old pigalle dammit. So sad
> View attachment 2432027
> View attachment 2432028
> View attachment 2432029
> View attachment 2432030
> View attachment 2432031
> View attachment 2432032



Wow this light pink is so pretty. it matches my dior bag perfectly. anyone know if louboutons still have shoes in this color?


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Wow this light pink is so pretty. it matches my dior bag perfectly. anyone know if louboutons still have shoes in this color?




The light pink was a special order. You can custom order a shoe in it


----------



## DeMiau

Nolia said:


> And I seriously can't decide which version I like more...



Third one, my wife loves them too. I somehow have a feeling that all of these will go on sale. I don`t see that many women walking in 100 mm flip flops.


----------



## crazyfool

Nolia said:


> And I seriously can't decide which version I like more...



Are the Silver/Snake skin Athena available somewhere?  I've only seen the Black Calf Hair.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> The light pink was a special order. You can custom order a shoe in it



that a special order from the boutique??Do you have to be a regular customer to make the special order or what?


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> that a special order from the boutique??Do you have to be a regular customer to make the special order or what?




You have to go into a boutique


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> And I seriously can't decide which version I like more...



Are these available somewhere yet?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Archiving this thread due to length. 

See new thread


----------

